# Trying before AF?



## jaggers

Just wondering of those who did m/c and then get a BFP before AF arrived did everything go ok? Did you have another m/c? Did you think it was related to waiting or not waiting?


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there,

I haven't got pg again yet but I'm hoping I am as I am still waiting for first AF. I have looked for the same answers and there are loads of ladies with success stories and also some with stories of further mc, but from those I have read the 2nd mc straight after 1st mc isn't usually considered to be a cause....if that makes sense. If your body is ready to get pg again it will be fine and not cause a mc.....and if there is another cause such as low progesterone then it would cause mc whether you wait until after AF or not. Hope that helps a bit, but I felt the same at first, now I'm just excited to see if I am pg again or not!! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hello I had a MC last month too and I am trying before AF. My GP told me there was no known medical reason why I shouldn't if we felt up to it. We do! So were ploughing on!

At the end of the day, what will be, will be.:thumbup:


----------



## Little J

In march i had a MC at 5 weeks and got pregnant straight away before an AF. I then MC in april at the 5 week mark as well. If ur body isnt ready to be pregnant again your body wont let you so there is no medical reason to wait (unless u were far along of course)

For my next BFP my Dr. will have me get blood taken ASAP to see if my progesterone levels are too low which may be causeing my early MC. But she personally thinks it was just 2 unlucky times with bad chromosomes splitting.

I am not waiting this cycle either for another AF. I am just goin to let nature take its course.

I did notice that I ov'd a week later than i normally would have after my 1st MC, and I am yet to ov after my 2nd (but if it follows suit of my last one... i prob wont ov until next week)

Good luck my dear! :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so sorry about your losses Little J. We both MC on the same day 17th April :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean.

It all depends on your circumstances, how far along you were and how you feel before you start trying again. :flower:


----------



## Little J

flapjack10 said:


> I'm so sorry about your losses Little J. We both MC on the same day 17th April :hugs: I hope you get your sticky bean.
> 
> It all depends on your circumstances, how far along you were and how you feel before you start trying again. :flower:

I just noticed that! sorry for your loss as well :hugs:

I think we are on the road to our sticky bean, just likes being stubborn (like me:haha:) Im just glad my Dr. is doing somthing and doing some tests to help me relax so i dont feel ignored. 

Its true also....once your emotionally ready itll be easier, if ur not...its just gunna cause more stress etc in the future if it doenst happen right away (or if u MC again)

The 2nd MC was still sad and i have a place in my heart for that little one, but i was in a better mind set that it will happen for me and itll be extra special when i do get my sticky bean. They dont call babies "miracles" for nothing

Hope you guys yours soon too hun!


----------



## flapjack10

That's such a lovely attitude to have.

I'm sure you will get your sticky one!:dust:

The body is strong, not weak! It doesn't want us or the baby to be poorly (especially for MCs like us at 5 weeks) so it decides it's not for the best.

GL to all the girls on this thread. :bfp: all round!


----------



## baileybubs

Here here flapjack!!! Baby dust to all of you ladies and let's see if we can create our own success stories of creating our rainbow babies before first AF after a mc xxxxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm just waiting for results back from the lab... And then we will be trying!

We have tried for years and I'm not gonna give up now! I will be pregnant again :)


----------



## Little J

Babee_Bugs said:


> I'm just waiting for results back from the lab... And then we will be trying!
> 
> We have tried for years and I'm not gonna give up now! I will be pregnant again :)

great attitude!! were all here with you for the the ride!


----------



## Leinzlove

I tried before first AF, but for me it wasn't possible. My cycle was 40 days. I O'd on CD32. My LP was only 8-9 days. I figured if my body wasn't ready I wouldn't get pg. I was still heartbroken when AF showed and got me early. I had cramping all week after O, thought I was pg... and she got me.

I hope it turns out better for you! :hugs:


----------



## Little J

I finally got my EWCM iv been waiting for since my 2nd MC in april! 

Hoping for a BFP this month but wont be dissapointed if i dont....just knowing my cycle is back to normal makes me excited!! (I Ov'd the same time i usually would!! where as with my first early MC i Ov'd a week later than normal!)

Hopefully we get our STICKY BFP after a MC and before an AF :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

GL little j! FX for your sticky BFP! We've tried to BD as much as possible I've got a sore back now :haha:

If no BFP this month I'm getting OPKs so i know for sure when I ovulate!

Isn't it weird that I actually had ovulation pains and I've never had/noticed them before.

When are you first testing? I'm gonna test on the 15th or you just gonna wait until you miss period?


----------



## Little J

flapjack10 said:


> GL little j! FX for your sticky BFP! We've tried to BD as much as possible I've got a sore back now :haha:
> 
> If no BFP this month I'm getting OPKs so i know for sure when I ovulate!
> 
> Isn't it weird that I actually had ovulation pains and I've never had/noticed them before.
> 
> When are you first testing? I'm gonna test on the 15th or you just gonna wait until you miss period?

OPK's NEVER worked for me....and i cant figure out why bc obviously i Ovulate sicne iv been pregnant 2 times! Iv noticed pains on my left side.... which i never could pin point ov pains, but im thinking its cus i was eating that soy at the beg. of my cycle so it musta made my ov stronger (which its suppost to do)

umm... i usually test when i start feeling sypmtoms which for me us usually 11-12 DPO. So i think ill probably test before i miss my period. Since i usually MC at 5 weeks which is about a few days after my miss period I want to test prior so my Dr. can get my blood drawn to check my progesterone levels. I want to be able to get supplements in time before another MC can occur if its actually the root cause for my other MC. 

So im thinking ill count today as Ov... so ill prob. test the 18th or 19th. 

If i dont get a BFP this cycle, i think it wont be too let down....for the fact its probably best anyways for my body to get back to normal, but if i do get a BFP ill be excited! And hopefully get the help i need from the Dr. to prevent any future MC. Good luck my dear!! keep me informed!!


----------



## Little J

oh and hope your back is ok! :haha:

thats too funny!


----------



## Solitaire

Hi ladies!
I found out on 19th April at the scan that I'd had a missed miscarriage, 
I then had my d&c op on 26th.

As soon as I've stopped bleeding (currently its like a very light period), then well bd loads and take it as it comes. Hopefully we do get a BFP instead of af, but if af comes then my cycle I'll use opk's to try and catch that month.


----------



## Little J

Solitaire said:


> Hi ladies!
> I found out on 19th April at the scan that I'd had a missed miscarriage,
> I then had my d&c op on 26th.
> 
> As soon as I've stopped bleeding (currently its like a very light period), then well bd loads and take it as it comes. Hopefully we do get a BFP instead of af, but if af comes then my cycle I'll use opk's to try and catch that month.

Im sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Id be careful BDing right after your done bleeding since you had a D&C. You are very suceptible for an infection:nope: Dr.s usually recommend for women who have had D&C to wait 2 weeks before being intimate again. 

I just wanted to make sure your aware just so it doenst set you back more in TTC if indeed somthing like that happens...

when did u ov before you were pregnant? were u regular?


----------



## jaggers

Looks like hubby and I are NTNP this month. I'm so scared that if I take and something happens again I'll beat myself up for not waiting, but after waiting for over 3 years and watching everyone around me have their one, or more babies it also hurts to wait. I'm tracking and temping to prep for next month. It's nice to have others who are in the same boat...


----------



## Little J

jaggers said:


> Looks like hubby and I are NTNP this month. I'm so scared that if I take and something happens again I'll beat myself up for not waiting, but after waiting for over 3 years and watching everyone around me have their one, or more babies it also hurts to wait. I'm tracking and temping to prep for next month. It's nice to have others who are in the same boat...

i felt the same way....id kick myself if i didnt give my body time if i had another MC but id also get mad at myself for not giving it the opportunity.....i feel like i can better live with myself for letting what eevr happens happen..... if my body wasnt ready, it wouldnt allow it. Thats my take on it!


----------



## baileybubs

Couldn't agree more little j, if my body isnt ready then I won't get pg. what will be will be I think.

Jagger - I am also ntnp now...I was getting too mad at negative opk's when I thought I had O pains, I really think opk's don't work for me and I was only ntnp when I got pg last time so I'm just going to do that for a couple of months and see how it goes. 

I still have 9 more days until AF is due, I think I'm at 9dpo now so I could test tomorrow if my digi arrives in the post, I'm not sure if I want to wait a couple more days to guarantee a BFP if I am pg. I only tested when I missed AF last time as I was all new to ttc and didn't realise you could test so soon! What do you think I should do ladies???


----------



## jaggers

When I got my BFP last time I had tested 2 days before af and it was negative, 1 day after faint positive. I had the internet cheapies "Alice" I don't think they are that great. I'm with you gals, my body decided what to do last time, I'll let it decide when it's ready this time!


----------



## Solitaire

Little J said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I found out on 19th April at the scan that I'd had a missed miscarriage,
> I then had my d&c op on 26th.
> 
> As soon as I've stopped bleeding (currently its like a very light period), then well bd loads and take it as it comes. Hopefully we do get a BFP instead of af, but if af comes then my cycle I'll use opk's to try and catch that month.
> 
> Im sorry for your loss hun :hugs: Id be careful BDing right after your done bleeding since you had a D&C. You are very suceptible for an infection:nope: Dr.s usually recommend for women who have had D&C to wait 2 weeks before being intimate again.
> 
> I just wanted to make sure your aware just so it doenst set you back more in TTC if indeed somthing like that happens...
> 
> when did u ov before you were pregnant? were u regular?Click to expand...


The midwife told me not to bd when bleeding, but I can once stopped.
I just want my body to get back to normal quick! I'm too impatient!

I ov mid cycle cant remember actually cd number now. My periods were usually regular.


----------



## Little J

baileybubs said:


> Couldn't agree more little j, if my body isnt ready then I won't get pg. what will be will be I think.
> 
> Jagger - I am also ntnp now...I was getting too mad at negative opk's when I thought I had O pains, I really think opk's don't work for me and I was only ntnp when I got pg last time so I'm just going to do that for a couple of months and see how it goes.
> 
> I still have 9 more days until AF is due, I think I'm at 9dpo now so I could test tomorrow if my digi arrives in the post, I'm not sure if I want to wait a couple more days to guarantee a BFP if I am pg. I only tested when I missed AF last time as I was all new to ttc and didn't realise you could test so soon! What do you think I should do ladies???

OPKSs never worked for me either..... what is NTNP mean?

I only got faint + on both my pregnancies at 12 DPO. But everyone is different...just as eveer pregnancy is different. So its a matter of how much $ your willing to spend really. I only test when i start getting a dizzy/vertigo feeling bc i never get that and with my last 2 pregnancies i have gotten them randomly and when i go home to test, sure enough....faint +!


----------



## flapjack10

NTNP means Not trying, Not preventing.

GL to all you lovely ladies. All our angel babies are giving us lots of :dust: for our sticky bean!

:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

I think I'm going to leave it until the weekend to test, just to give more chance of BFP, don't want to be getting a bfn today really as I would convince myself that I wasn't pg. Patience is a virtue lol!! Xxx


----------



## xmaddeyesx

I have also been wondering about this, my MC was confirmed on the 3rd, and I was trying to figure out when I ovulate this month, based on my last actual period and/or the MC bleeding. I've managed to create a window between the 5th and 11th of this month, so me and my OH are BDing every day until then, and regularly after that too... keeping our fingers crossed...

I hope we can get to where we were and carry on this time, we were so gutted that we lost our little bean and I'll never forget what could have been... but we are both just so glad we were able to conceive in the first place since we are both young and it took us 7 months. 
Hope you're all okay and I'm sorry for your losses. <3

My doctor said to wait until my next AF to try again, but me and my OH can't see any harm in trying now, since I've heard so often that you are more fertile after a MC! My OH's sister had 3 MC's and after 2 of those she conceived the next month... fingers crossed for us all, I can't stand waiting again.


----------



## Little J

xmaddeyesx said:


> I have also been wondering about this, my MC was confirmed on the 3rd, and I was trying to figure out when I ovulate this month, based on my last actual period and/or the MC bleeding. I've managed to create a window between the 5th and 11th of this month, so me and my OH are BDing every day until then, and regularly after that too... keeping our fingers crossed...
> 
> I hope we can get to where we were and carry on this time, we were so gutted that we lost our little bean and I'll never forget what could have been... but we are both just so glad we were able to conceive in the first place since we are both young and it took us 7 months.
> Hope you're all okay and I'm sorry for your losses. <3
> 
> My doctor said to wait until my next AF to try again, but me and my OH can't see any harm in trying now, since I've heard so often that you are more fertile after a MC! My OH's sister had 3 MC's and after 2 of those she conceived the next month... fingers crossed for us all, I can't stand waiting again.

sorry for your loss hun. Somthing i have learned tho is it doesnt necessarily boost your chance by BDing everyday for consecutive days.... they say to take a break every other day for the guy to regenerate their "juices". It takes on average 3 days for spermies to mature. If you do it every day its hard to get enough that are mature to get the job done. Just some info i thought id share! It took us 4 months to get our first BFP, and we found we got to our BFP when we did it every other day rather than every day (for both pregnancies)

Good luck to you both! (and there is no medical reason to wait unless there was an issue which doesnt seem like there was, your body will allow you to get pregnant when its ready!)


----------



## mannymoo

Hi Ladies - thanks for starting this post. 
I'm trying to work out when we can try again after finding out I was having a mc on 4th May at 11 weeks - my second mc this year. 
My first mc was in Jan at 8 weeks (blighted ovum) and we decided to wait for first AF before trying again. We managed to catch the egg on the first cycle after AF and everything was going great. Had a scan at 9 weeks and size and heartbeat was perfect. Then started bleeding on Friday afternoon and turned out heartbeat had stopped. 
My thinking is if your body is ready, it will work. We waited the last time and it ended in mc anyway. So this time we're thinking of just jumping back into it. I'm going for some initial blood work next week to check thyroid, clotting etc and if all is ok, we'll get BDing straight away.
Good luck to you all for your BFPs. Keep us posted. x


----------



## Little J

sorry for your loss manny..... hope you get the answers your looking for so you can get back to it ASAP!


----------



## jaggers

For those wondering when you ovulate after a m/c my doc said it's usually 7-14 days after. She also told me and hubby that when we get to trying again to do it everyday during the most fertile and twice on the day you O. I know everyone has a different opinion, I was just sharing what she said ;) 
From what I'm understanding you more so want that sperm waiting when the egg drops as the sperm can live for a few days, your egg only a few hours to a day. 
On another note, It had taken us three YEARS to get a BFP. Kind of devastating, but we were more so ntnp. After I started charting it took about 4 months so doc says she expects me to call in 6 months if we don't have a baby brewing. You know what's funny though is I'm 26, so a good age for baby making, but after a year with no baby we went to the Dr and they said "Oh, you were on birth control (Depo), we don't worry about infertility until after 2 years if you've had an 'intervention' (Birth control). Thinking back to that MAN I WAS STUPID for just taking that as an answer. I've switched doctors since then. Ya live, ya learn. :laugh2:


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry for your losses Mannymoo... GL with the blood work and I hope you can get back to baby making ASAP.:thumbup:

jaggers - that GP was an idiot. :growlmad: Makes me so mad! 

My GP said to start again whenever, but then my FIL (who is a GP) said to wait a month. Needless to say I ignored my FIL :haha:


I really hope one of you lovely ladies gets your sticky BFP soon!

Please update on here if you do!

:dust:


----------



## cathgibbs

hi ladies,

I MC on Fri 13th, bleed very lightly for 4 days, HCG back to normal within a week and iv been TTC for nearly 3 months, i am almost 99% certain i OV nearly 2 weeks due to observing EWCM, i have had nearly every symptom under the sun this past week but after several HPTs and countless £££ spent on them iv decided to give up testing for a week or so and then just to test once/twice a week! I think as we are all TTC before AF it makes is harder for us to know when AF would be due to take a HPT if you get me? hoping we will all get our :BFP: Soon!!! xxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yup I get you hun!

GL I hope you get your sticky bean! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know it's hard to tell when to test isn't it? I thought I O'd 12 days ago and I'm going to test at the weekend, if it's bfn I won't test again until the next weekend, I've given up on opk's now as its too hard when you haven't had AF yet and I'm just getting annoyed! I'm pretty sure I already O'd though so I'll either get a BFP soon or AF will show up!!

Anyone think they O'd and are now symptom spotting?? I keep peeing all the time, which was my first pg symptom last time, but I could just be drinking a lot of water lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

me too hun!!! so far iv had:

Backache
headache
bleeding gums
feeling and actually being sick
tired
vivid dreams (Had a dream last night that i had to have my finger cut open then my contraception pill placed under the skin?!)
veins across my bbs
pulling feeling
pressure
urinating a lot
pain in belly button which i had last time
constipation

its annoying the life out of me as iv had so many BFN im now thinking its all in my head and im losing it :-( im 12 DPO aswell hun, well so i think?! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh Cath if we both get BFPs soon we could be bump buddies yay!!! I haven't tested yet as I don't want to be disappointed but I think I might just to stop the nagging voice in my head!! I've only got an Asdas own hpt though so it might be too early. I've ordered some CB digis from eBay but they haven't arrived yet. Do you think i should wait til they arrive before I test, or just use and Asda one now lol?!


----------



## cathgibbs

Go and do the Asda one now hun!!! at least you will know whether you have your BFN or BFP and i can know then lol! im only waiting because so far i have done so many tests im afraid to buy any more lol i got 2 superdrug ones left and got 2 CB digi ones coming Saturday! i think im out tho as i honestly do think its all in my head otherwise they would have shown up on the tests by now but at least if AF shows up i will have a good idea when my next AF would be due if you get me lol! go and test hun!!! xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

As suspected bfn sigh! But I realised I'm 11dpo not 12, I keep thinking today's Thursday!! Although I'm not even sure what day I O'd or if I even did so who knows! All I know is that 13 days ago my follow up scan showed my right ovary about to ovulate, two days later had strong O pains on my right and didn't test wih opk's. But if my ovary was preparing to O almost 2 weeks ago then surely I should have O'd during that time.....and the waiting continues lol!

I was wondering though if its possible to have any pg symptoms when hcg is so low that you get a bfn.....would have thought if I did actually have pg symptoms then we'd be getting BFPs? Oh well I'm ok either way really, if I am not pg I can enjoy my holiday and birthday and have a few drinks, and then can track my cycle properly. And if I am pg then yay!! Xxxz


----------



## cathgibbs

awwww sorry hun. its a kick in the balls when you just stare at that big white window tho isnt it? i hate it! yeh im the same if AF comes atleast we can enjoy not being pregnant for a few more weeks but id love to be pregnant right now!! my birthday is in june so im hoping to be pregnant then ha!

oh you have def ov then hun! you might be a late implanter see! so i wouldnt test now until the weekend,wat date did you MC? did they do any bloods to check HCG? mine were back to normal by the 20th April. im not going to test now until Friday, I found out i were pregnant last time on a friday but i also MC on a friday so its my lucky and unlucky day, right now im having backache on my left just above my bum, i had a shooting pain in the right side of my groin this morning, never know i could be OV right now but i have no EWCM! either way the OH is going to be happy later haha xxx


----------



## Little J

jaggers said:


> For those wondering when you ovulate after a m/c my doc said it's usually 7-14 days after. She also told me and hubby that when we get to trying again to do it everyday during the most fertile and twice on the day you O. I know everyone has a different opinion, I was just sharing what she said ;)
> From what I'm understanding you more so want that sperm waiting when the egg drops as the sperm can live for a few days, your egg only a few hours to a day.
> On another note, It had taken us three YEARS to get a BFP. Kind of devastating, but we were more so ntnp. After I started charting it took about 4 months so doc says she expects me to call in 6 months if we don't have a baby brewing. You know what's funny though is I'm 26, so a good age for baby making, but after a year with no baby we went to the Dr and they said "Oh, you were on birth control (Depo), we don't worry about infertility until after 2 years if you've had an 'intervention' (Birth control). Thinking back to that MAN I WAS STUPID for just taking that as an answer. I've switched doctors since then. Ya live, ya learn. :laugh2:

I ended up Oving 3.5 weeks after my MC in march....so its can range alot which def. sucks when u finally grasp your cycle and then have a MC cus then it gets all screwed up!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, my oh seems to be very happy with it at the mo too, thinks all his Xmas have come at once!!

I actually mc on 23rd march but was bleeding for 5 weeks. I stopped bleeding 2 weeks ago at the time of that last scan where my ovary was ready to release the egg. But the previous 2 weeks before that I was getting BFN's, and when the bleeding stopped BFN's too. I never had my bloods done to check hcg, dr just said getting BFN's was enough. So my hcg was definatley low enough for me to have O'd already. An last time I was pg I actually didn't test until after I missed AF as I wasn't expecting it, I had been ntnp for just a month after stopping taking bc pill!! So I could be a late implanter, or just O'd a little later than I think. But like I said either way I'll be ok I think. I originally wanted to have AF first again anyway so I wasn't worrying about not being ready but I got impatient with all the weeks of bleeding that I didn't want to wait again for AF to show lol. 

I will probably wait to test until either sat or sun now, just to give myself that extra time. And if I am right on when I O'd AF should be due about Weds, so this time next week I should know a lot more (I hope!!). Let me know what your test says in fri!!! FX'd for you, I'm so excited to see people getting these BFPs!!! Xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Lol, my oh seems to be very happy with it at the mo too, thinks all his Xmas have come at once!!
> 
> I actually mc on 23rd march but was bleeding for 5 weeks. I stopped bleeding 2 weeks ago at the time of that last scan where my ovary was ready to release the egg. But the previous 2 weeks before that I was getting BFN's, and when the bleeding stopped BFN's too. I never had my bloods done to check hcg, dr just said getting BFN's was enough. So my hcg was definatley low enough for me to have O'd already. An last time I was pg I actually didn't test until after I missed AF as I wasn't expecting it, I had been ntnp for just a month after stopping taking bc pill!! So I could be a late implanter, or just O'd a little later than I think. But like I said either way I'll be ok I think. I originally wanted to have AF first again anyway so I wasn't worrying about not being ready but I got impatient with all the weeks of bleeding that I didn't want to wait again for AF to show lol.
> 
> I will probably wait to test until either sat or sun now, just to give myself that extra time. And if I am right on when I O'd AF should be due about Weds, so this time next week I should know a lot more (I hope!!). Let me know what your test says in fri!!! FX'd for you, I'm so excited to see people getting these BFPs!!! Xxxx

ohg so you had a pretty rough time with it then hun?? i only bled for 4/5 days very light so im grateful for that. yeh if you get negative tests HCG has dropped right right low and you cant OV if you have 5+ levels of HCG so it was def all out of your body! its mad how they know they can see that your about to OV!!!! i wish i had a scan a few days before i OV!!! a month?!?! you caught so quick!! it took me and OH 5 months!!

you'll have to let me know too hun, im not on here much on the weekends so you will have to message me and ill message you!! FX for the both us and hopefully if we both get our :BFP: we can become bump buddies!! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I will do hun, and yeah I did get pg really easily last time so hopefully it wasn't a fluke!! I'm going to try my hardest to wait until Sunday until i test again, FX'd for us both!!


----------



## jaggers

If my tracking is proper I should be sliding into the two week wait here. Ahhhhh!!!! I got 20 internet cheapies off ebay for like 3 dollars so I don't really have to hesitate to test. I have OPT that came with some test awhile back but they're expired. I've been peeing on them anyways and it was dark about 4 days ago, but not quite as dark (or darker) than the control line. I've never been very good at using them. (Which is why they expired. lol) So I guess I just play the waiting game. At least this month if AF shows I don't need to be CRUSHED like usual as I was supposed to wait for her anyways ;)


----------



## baileybubs

That's what I think too jaggers, I won't be as bothered if AF shows up this month, in a way I might even be glad (denial lol!) as I am going away with my family in 2 weeks and I don't want to have to tell them I'm pg but I don't think I'll be able to hide that I'm not drinking for a week lol!!!


----------



## cathgibbs

i tested again today!!! im just going to give up hope now! tomorrow im on CD28/ and i know you dont get a normal cycle after a MC but it shouldnt be much longer hopefully, i just want AF to show so i can get back to my normal cycles, my friend had a missed MC 2 weeks before me and she txt last night to say AF has arrived, i was slightly jealous :-( who would ever be jealous of someone who has rec'd their AF lol im losing it! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aww Cath you aren't losing it, I'm the same, a workmate had a mc the week before me and AF showed for her too and I'm jealous but she's jealous of me coz she knows I'm in 2ww, but I'm becoming convinced I'm out this month. The constant need to pee must just be because I'm drinking too much water lol!!


----------



## cathgibbs

its horrible init hun! before i fell pregnant i would be extremelly jealous of people who were pregnant and now im getting back to what i was like and i dont like it :-( i just txt OH to tell him how p*ssed off im feeling and i just want to see good old flow now, his reply was 'lmfao i never thought i would hear your kind say that about flow' ha! you never know hun, how much water you drinking a day and how many times are you urinating?? all my symptoms have gone, i was urinating up to 13 times a day last week but now im lucky to hit 5/6, sickness is still there but only in the afternoon, when you going to test next? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know what you mean about wanting AF and oh thinking I've now gone completely insane!! He can't keep up with all the ttc talk, he just agrees when I say let's dtd haha!!!
And as for the peeing, I've been 4 times already this morning an I only got up at 10am!! And it's just like when I was pg, I seem to need it a lot but when I go there isn't much. Knowing my luck it's a uti!! But I'm trying to drink 4 pints of water a day but some days it's less. 

Did you have sickness last pg Cath? I didn't get ms at all so I'm not expecting it this time as a symptom. It worried me for a bit that no ms was a sign that I would mc but my mum never had it with me and my brother and she never mc.


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I know what you mean about wanting AF and oh thinking I've now gone completely insane!! He can't keep up with all the ttc talk, he just agrees when I say let's dtd haha!!!
> And as for the peeing, I've been 4 times already this morning an I only got up at 10am!! And it's just like when I was pg, I seem to need it a lot but when I go there isn't much. Knowing my luck it's a uti!! But I'm trying to drink 4 pints of water a day but some days it's less.
> 
> Did you have sickness last pg Cath? I didn't get ms at all so I'm not expecting it this time as a symptom. It worried me for a bit that no ms was a sign that I would mc but my mum never had it with me and my brother and she never mc.

well they do say early pregnancy symptom is like a uti, feeling like you got loads to pee but only a little bit comes out! you never know hun!! i drink way too much diet coke so tomorrow ill start drinking water, ill drink 4 pints and ill tell you how many times i pee because i honestly dont think im preg but i think you are!! 

nope nothing hun and for the last week and a bit thats all iv done is felt sick! i felt sick one or 2 days last time but this time its before any positive test unless its all in my head. no 2 pregnancies are the same tho hun so you might be hugging porcelin soon haha!! id like MS i would as to me in my mind i would think of it as a sign that its all going ok, the last time i was pg i only had very very sore boobs and tiredness and thats it and it ended in mc so the more symptoms the better lol! 

this morning i woke up all achy aswell like i had a cold coming and i had a sore throat on the weekend, have you had any of that? xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I feel the same about ms, I would like to have it as a sign everything's going well but I know that's now true, it would just make me feel better!! 
I have been waking up feeling a bit headachey and like my heads all 'muggy' for want of a better word, like a slight hangover but without the nausea. And I am tired a lot but that's nothing new with me, my job is shift work and it's physical so I would be tired lol!

The sickness sounds like a good sign then hun! Especially if it's been most days, like you said every pg is different so it could be!! 

I'm going to test with a digi on sunday I think, if I have the patience!! When will you test again, do you know how many dpo you might be?


----------



## Little J

I wouldnt be sad if AF showed either (i mean....a little dissapointed yes) but like you guys I was suppost to wait as well since it was my 2nd MC in a row.... 

im roughly 3DPO (from when i got my EWCM) and i have been really crampy..... not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing? I just wish time would go a little faster!!!

I should probably break down and buy some IC isntead of running to the store every month. I also want to order a CB digi with the conception time. Those seem so cool!


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> I feel the same about ms, I would like to have it as a sign everything's going well but I know that's now true, it would just make me feel better!!
> I have been waking up feeling a bit headachey and like my heads all 'muggy' for want of a better word, like a slight hangover but without the nausea. And I am tired a lot but that's nothing new with me, my job is shift work and it's physical so I would be tired lol!
> 
> The sickness sounds like a good sign then hun! Especially if it's been most days, like you said every pg is different so it could be!!
> 
> I'm going to test with a digi on sunday I think, if I have the patience!! When will you test again, do you know how many dpo you might be?

oohhhhh iv heard the hangover feeling is a sign too!! If you feel more tired than normal have a nap or something ok, dont fight the tiredness lol! 

hhmmmmmmmmm fingers crossed, iv been feeling like this for about a week now id say and smelling things a lot more and (sorry if TMI) my nipples have turned white on the end and when i showed my OH last night my bbs to see if he thinks they have changed he said they have gone bigger and my nipples have changed again?! atleast i know thats not in my head!!

ohhh hun you'll have to message me on here to let me know the outcome! id love it to say Pregnant 1-2 for you i really would. I think im anywhere between 10-13DPO :-( im CD28 tomorrow xxx


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same about ms, I would like to have it as a sign everything's going well but I know that's now true, it would just make me feel better!!
> I have been waking up feeling a bit headachey and like my heads all 'muggy' for want of a better word, like a slight hangover but without the nausea. And I am tired a lot but that's nothing new with me, my job is shift work and it's physical so I would be tired lol!
> 
> The sickness sounds like a good sign then hun! Especially if it's been most days, like you said every pg is different so it could be!!
> 
> I'm going to test with a digi on sunday I think, if I have the patience!! When will you test again, do you know how many dpo you might be?
> 
> oohhhhh iv heard the hangover feeling is a sign too!! If you feel more tired than normal have a nap or something ok, dont fight the tiredness lol!
> 
> hhmmmmmmmmm fingers crossed, iv been feeling like this for about a week now id say and smelling things a lot more and (sorry if TMI) my nipples have turned white on the end and when i showed my OH last night my bbs to see if he thinks they have changed he said they have gone bigger and my nipples have changed again?! atleast i know thats not in my head!!
> 
> ohhh hun you'll have to message me on here to let me know the outcome! id love it to say Pregnant 1-2 for you i really would. I think im anywhere between 10-13DPO :-( im CD28 tomorrow xxxClick to expand...

I wish they sold the CB digis here in the US... but do to certain regulations they cant.

What always made me test early for pregnancy was the vertigo/dizzy feeling.... and the muggy cloudy head feeling....i would really notice this at 9DPO or so. So for me, for both pregnancies i had that and thats y i tested before a missed AF. I feel as tho im starting to feel that way again (but im only 3DPO going off of EWCM) so i dunno if its just in my head or what...


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I feel the same about ms, I would like to have it as a sign everything's going well but I know that's now true, it would just make me feel better!!
> I have been waking up feeling a bit headachey and like my heads all 'muggy' for want of a better word, like a slight hangover but without the nausea. And I am tired a lot but that's nothing new with me, my job is shift work and it's physical so I would be tired lol!
> 
> The sickness sounds like a good sign then hun! Especially if it's been most days, like you said every pg is different so it could be!!
> 
> I'm going to test with a digi on sunday I think, if I have the patience!! When will you test again, do you know how many dpo you might be?
> 
> oohhhhh iv heard the hangover feeling is a sign too!! If you feel more tired than normal have a nap or something ok, dont fight the tiredness lol!
> 
> hhmmmmmmmmm fingers crossed, iv been feeling like this for about a week now id say and smelling things a lot more and (sorry if TMI) my nipples have turned white on the end and when i showed my OH last night my bbs to see if he thinks they have changed he said they have gone bigger and my nipples have changed again?! atleast i know thats not in my head!!
> 
> ohhh hun you'll have to message me on here to let me know the outcome! id love it to say Pregnant 1-2 for you i really would. I think im anywhere between 10-13DPO :-( im CD28 tomorrow xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I wish they sold the CB digis here in the US... but do to certain regulations they cant.
> 
> What always made me test early for pregnancy was the vertigo/dizzy feeling.... and the muggy cloudy head feeling....i would really notice this at 9DPO or so. So for me, for both pregnancies i had that and thats y i tested before a missed AF. I feel as tho im starting to feel that way again (but im only 3DPO going off of EWCM) so i dunno if its just in my head or what...Click to expand...

Oh really? couldnt you order some off Amazon.co.uk or ebay and they might ship to the US? they are really good i love them, it just makes it a bit more normal seeing it in written than squinting looking for a line! 

iv ordered somemore internet cheapies, i didnt get on with them last time but its saving me from ordering the more expensive ones! 

Yoiu never know hun suymptoms do start from 1dpo with some women,  i had no symptoms at all last time, i didnt even realise until the day AF was due. i thought AF was due 3 days before so i done a clearblue test and there it was Pregnant 1-2! so happy!! xxx


----------



## Little J

Yea we can order them online. We have the CD digitals here in the US but not with the conception indicator for how many weeks you are. 

Iv been taking low dose aspirin this cycle so i hope that helps with a sticky bean... my Dr. also wants me to come in ASAP when i get a + HPT so i can get my blood drawn to check my progesterone levels (i honestly feel that might be my problem since i can never get passed the 5 week mark!) I had sore BBs my last pregnancies...but i dont have them yet.... i guess i didnt get them 7DPO tho, i guess we will wait and see

I just hope i can get another BFP soon so i can figure out if that indeed is the problem with the low progesterone!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi guys! I've had a sore lower back the last couple of days - don't know if that's a symptom. I can't remember what I felt like last time. I don't really want to look back in my journal as it might upset me a bit.

GL with your BFPs - update us!

:dust:
xxx


----------



## Little J

I had that with my 1st 2 pregnancies!

how many DPO are u?

Im about 3DPO and im feeling crampy....and starting to have "muggy" head feeling again like i did before.... i hope these are all the right signs!! (they line up with my other pregnancies....but i dont wanna get my hopes up bc what are the odds of being pregnant 3 times IN A ROW!) if it turns up to being a BFP i really hope this one sticks!


----------



## baileybubs

Little j you should definatley try to get some off eBay, it's great to see just how high your hcg might be. Mine said 3+ weeks last time when I was late for AF by 3 days!! I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the post and will test with it either sat or sun. 

And Cath that sounds like great signs especially if your oh can see a difference! I'm trying not to get excited as I know it could all be in my head. I really can't wait to test!! 

And flapjack I always have backache but it became really sharp and agonising just before I got my BFP,so you never know that could be a good sign!! 

AFM, I'm still peeing a lot but not many other symptoms as such :-( think I'm beginning to feel its not likely, but we shall see at the weekend!


----------



## cathgibbs

baileybubs said:


> Little j you should definatley try to get some off eBay, it's great to see just how high your hcg might be. Mine said 3+ weeks last time when I was late for AF by 3 days!! I'm waiting for mine to arrive in the post and will test with it either sat or sun.
> 
> And Cath that sounds like great signs especially if your oh can see a difference! I'm trying not to get excited as I know it could all be in my head. I really can't wait to test!!
> 
> And flapjack I always have backache but it became really sharp and agonising just before I got my BFP,so you never know that could be a good sign!!
> 
> AFM, I'm still peeing a lot but not many other symptoms as such :-( think I'm beginning to feel its not likely, but we shall see at the weekend![/QUOTE
> 
> No more testing for me, another BFN this morning, i even had a nose bleed and i havent had a nosebleed since i was 11!! im just going to wait for AF to arrive now, its been 4 weeks to the day that MC happened so she should be here soon!!
> 
> you excited to test on Sunday hun xxx


----------



## flapjack10

You ain't out yet Cath, but I'm sorry about the BFN :(

I got my last BFP on CD27, which is on Sunday, so I may test on Sunday too...!

Still got the lower back pain... Whenever I say to my OH, "Oooh my back hurts..." He always says, "Mine too." Last night when he said it, I snapped "Yes, but yours isn't a pregnancy symptom, IS IT?!" :wacko: 

GL girls

xxx


----------



## Little J

flapjack10 said:


> You ain't out yet Cath, but I'm sorry about the BFN :(
> 
> I got my last BFP on CD27, which is on Sunday, so I may test on Sunday too...!
> 
> Still got the lower back pain... Whenever I say to my OH, "Oooh my back hurts..." He always says, "Mine too." Last night when he said it, I snapped "Yes, but yours isn't a pregnancy symptom, IS IT?!" :wacko:
> 
> GL girls
> 
> xxx

HAHA nice


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh I don't know why but I tested again today and bfn again. I think I'm only 13dpo but now I'm getting ovulating pains on both sides, cramps and the worlds worst backache today!!! So I've concluded that I am one of three things 1) ovulating and got it wrong 13 days ago 2) pregnant and testing too early or 3) AF is due :-(
And the peeing is less today......I'm really starting to believe I am out. Which would be fine if I just knew either way!!!

So I decided to use an opk today too which was also negative.....it's looking more like AF sigh.

Anyone else feeling more positive?!

Sorry for another bfn Cath, what dpo are you on again? And don't forget you ain't definatley out until the witch shows!!!

Flapjack - my oh is the same with the backache, always says he has too, and then he said he had pains in his side (where I get ovulation pain!) so I've decided he's having sympathy pains haha!


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about BFN baileybubs... :(

This limbo is so hard! It's so bad not knowing when AF is due...

I'm not feeling particularly positive. I'm dwelling on it all too much and it's making me quite sad...

I need to snap out of it! PMA and all that jazz. 
Hehe about your hubby!
xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes PMA!!! We will all get our BFPs soon and will have our rainbow babies!! One of my workmates came in today with her gorgeous baby boy who is 1 month old, she miscarried 2 and a half years ago and had been ttc all that time but now says it was all worth it!!


----------



## jaggers

I had NO MS with my first. I had no symptoms but stuffy sinuses at all with her. Second time I had m/s, sore/big boobs, headaches, the works! I can't use that as a very good tell tale sign ;)


----------



## cathgibbs

Bailey you and I are so alike.all my symptoms stopped and then today iv got been getting ov pains so I may be ov late I'm on cd28 so if I ovulated I would be 14dpo xx


----------



## baileybubs

Maybe it's just our bodies getting back to normal after the miscarriage then Cath? We might be feeling every little movement and twinge more than we did before. I just wish AF would show now, she must be due but if I'm only 13dpo I wouldn't be expecting her for another 5 days. Maybe I just calculated it all wrong.....at least of AF does show I will know where I'm up to in my cycle next month xxx


----------



## Leinzlove

I didn't O until CD32 after MC. And then my LP was only 8 days. I wish you both a better time of it, and :bfp:'s! :hugs:


----------



## cathgibbs

Af is here! CD30! X


----------



## baileybubs

Oh sorry Cath! But at least you are now cd1 and ready to ttc on a new cycle yay!!
I'm getting the weirdest pains at the mo, mainly around my ovaries and I'm just hoping I already O'd though! I'm worried now that I'll be waiting months for AF to come back!


----------



## flapjack10

GL with this cycle Cath! :hugs:

I decided not to test today. I had run out of ICs and only have one FRER and didn't want to waste it.

I'll let you guys know if anything changes though!

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

i had that pain hun 1 day before AF was due, was certain i was OVing lol! i feel so much better AF is here (believe it or not lol) just hope i do OV this month, my OH and I were always like 'oh we wont be one of those couple that chart etc' and when i told him my most fertil dates will be from Tuesday next week - Sunday he said 'Will you be ok to dtd every day that week' HELL YEAH if it means i get preggo lol xxx


----------



## flapjack10

GL Cath!

Yup get busy BDing that week! We'll all have our FX for you!

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Thank you hun, where are you at with TTC? xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Erm I have no idea! Lol! Waiting for AF or BFP... I'm testing tomorrow so will let you know what happens! FF says I'm due AF 21st - 23rd. It said my fertile period was from 1st-8th - so just waiting. I had what I think were ovulation pains on the 5th/6th/7th. BD on the 6th.

FX! Doing the TTC limbo!

No symptoms except sore back...

xxx


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhhhhhhhhh FX for you then hun!!! hope you get your :bfp: !!!!!! dont worry too much about symptoms, i had none last time, until i found out i was PG then i think its psychological and all of a sudden i was tired and hungry lol! this cycle iv had every symptom known to man and still no :BFP: lol! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun!

Symptom spotting - it's all fun and games! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Little J

i want this week to go by fast! I want to test but i dont want to test too early and spending $ when i know its too early..... grrr...

Dont have many symptoms anymore... but have ALOT of lotion/creamy white CM! still feel bloated but not as crampy as last week.... i feel like i may be out this cycle bc i always have sore BB's when im preggeres and im not this time around :growlmad:

But if its AF then thats ok cus i was suppost to wait a cycle anyways and its probably better also for my body to FINALLY get a normal AF after 2 MCs


----------



## flapjack10

I feel exactly the same way Little J!

I hope we do get our stickies soon though!

:flower:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh ladies so many of us in ttc limbo lol!! It's frustrating!! Wish I would just get AF already lol xxx


----------



## jaggers

I'm not supposed to start till 24th, been charting but it's really not making any sense whatsoever. Anyone else charting at all? I've only did a hpt once, of course so I could 'just see how dark the control line is' on my new tests. Been using opt daily, not too much help. I may have o'd like, really early....
I just wish it was a little more obvious~


----------



## flapjack10

I use FF, but only for the calendar I don't really chart with it or temp. 

So, :bfn: on a FRER this morning not hugely surprised though. I'll wait a week or for some symptoms and test again or AF.

:)


----------



## Little J

how many DPO are you flapjack?

I am 8DPO today and getting slight symptoms, but i hate how PMS symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are similar! Grrr, the true test is the HPT, or AF! haha

I think im going to test thursday, just in case i get a BFP so i get run to get a blood test thursday after work and have the results back by friday before the weekend (in case i need those progesterone pills!) hopefully id be able to get a BFP by this weekend. If i get a BFP and have to wait over the weekend for somthing im going to be paranoid thats a few days lost that i could MC again


----------



## Little J

OMG! FMU and it came up withing 3ish minutes... it looks a little better in person

but its the FAINTEST + !!!!!! or am i just seeing things?

I think im goin to go take my blood test today after work so they can have the results tomorrow and if i need hormone (progesterone) pills i can get them for the weekend, im just scared bc i always lost my baby a few days to a week after a missed AF so i can to try and prevent that from happening again!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0086.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 55


----------



## cathgibbs

Little J said:


> OMG! FMU and it came up withing 3ish minutes... it looks a little better in person
> 
> but its the FAINTEST + !!!!!! or am i just seeing things?
> 
> I think im goin to go take my blood test today after work so they can have the results tomorrow and if i need hormone (progesterone) pills i can get them for the weekend, im just scared bc i always lost my baby a few days to a week after a missed AF so i can to try and prevent that from happening again!

 I think i see something!!! Try taking it with a negative effect hun! sometimes it shows up! xxx

P.s i love how you say im going to wait until Thursday to test and then an upload of a test!! haha LOVE IT!! FX you will start getting more BFPs on tests now hun! upload them all xxx


----------



## Little J

im at work now.... but i saved the test......

it was FRER and if u hold it against a window you can see the line also!

I mean i am only about 10 DPO... so its SUPER early... i usually dont get AYTHING until 11 or 12DPO. I took a test tuesday just bc i could, haha and it was stark white... so this defo makes me feel like i might have somthing!


----------



## Little J

i also notice if u sit back u can see the line.... when u get too close its hard to tell


----------



## flapjack10

I see it Little J! FX it sticks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I did reply to your post the other day but it's vanished!:growlmad:

Still no AF for me! I'm either 9-17dpo :wacko: I'm testing on Saturday and will update you! I was absolutely shattered yesterday....

GL with blood tests!

xxx


----------



## Little J

flapjack10 said:


> I see it Little J! FX it sticks! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I did reply to your post the other day but it's vanished!:growlmad:
> 
> Still no AF for me! I'm either 9-17dpo :wacko: I'm testing on Saturday and will update you! I was absolutely shattered yesterday....
> 
> GL with blood tests!
> 
> xxx

thanks hun!

what was wrong yesterday!? 9-17 DPO! thats quite a range!!

I hope you get your BFP soon my dear!


----------



## flapjack10

I was just tired and headachy! FX it's a symptom!

9-17 - I know my FF is all messed up from the MC and I have quite irregualr cycles as it is. I said I might get OPKs next month, but my hubby wants us to stay NTNP so that we don't get too stressed out about TTC. So I'm going to leave it for a while.

Giving you some sticky toffee pudding dust :dust:

Let us know how you get on :)

xxx


----------



## Little J

i get headaches with my BFP! so to me tahts a good sign! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek! Who knows!?!:flower:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh little j, that's so exciting!! FX'd those lines get stronger yay!!

And hopefully feeling a bit crappy is a good sign flapjack!!!

AFM, I got yet another bfn today :cry: which would be ok if I didn't think I was 19dpo and still no sign of AF!! And still think my bladder hates me!! I feel like I need to pee all the time but apparently I'm not pg. Feelinb pretty crappy about the whole thing today :-( 
Got one more digi left and if AF doesn't show by Monday I will test again and then go to doctors maybe see if they can shed some light on it.


----------



## Little J

what does AFM mean?


----------



## Little J

baileybubs said:


> Oooh little j, that's so exciting!! FX'd those lines get stronger yay!!
> 
> And hopefully feeling a bit crappy is a good sign flapjack!!!
> 
> AFM, I got yet another bfn today :cry: which would be ok if I didn't think I was 19dpo and still no sign of AF!! And still think my bladder hates me!! I feel like I need to pee all the time but apparently I'm not pg. Feelinb pretty crappy about the whole thing today :-(
> Got one more digi left and if AF doesn't show by Monday I will test again and then go to doctors maybe see if they can shed some light on it.

hmm... thats so wierd?

All i can think of is A) u oved later than you thought or B) its a late implanter

well after the weekend youll get some answers i hope!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks little j, I just want to know either way now. I wish I'd had AF now before ttc coz then I'd know what cycle day I'm on, oh well, all I can do is wait and hope for the best!!

And AFM means as for me x


----------



## Little J

awww, makes sense now!

I kept trying to put words together but they were just becoming rediculous, so i thought id ask haha


----------



## cathgibbs

Lol littlej I wondered that too! Xx


----------



## jaggers

I see the line! Keep us updated!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: baileybubs xxx


----------



## Little J

The Dr. prescribed me with prometirum 200mg per day until my progesterone test results come back. that makes me feel a tad better! I hope its just what i need for a heathly sticky baby!


----------



## flapjack10

Sounds good Little J! I'm sending everything over to you :dust: for that bean to stick!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies, how's everyone doing? Still no sign of AF for me!! Did my digi 4 days ago and got bfn but the clear blue ones are actually less sensitive than the Asda cheap ones, since forced myself to keep my last digi until tomorrow morning before I go away for a few days.

I was convinced AF was due because 3 days ago my face broke out in spots, I have been crying at watching anything remotely emotional on tv and still feeling the need to pee all the time. But if tomorrow it's another bfn then it must all be in my head!! 

How's everyone else doing with the baby making? Xxxxx


----------



## jaggers

4 days till af. Backs killing me. Neg hpt. Opks getting darker? Just in confused tww land. Lol


----------



## baileybubs

It's so frustrating isn't it jaggers?! Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

SO frustrating!

I'm on CD35 and AF is due today-Wednesday.

I had pains yesterday - I just want it over with now :growlmad:

BFN on Saturday.

Feeling very grumpy, but sending out the love to you girls

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know how you feel flapjack, I woke up in the middle of the night convinced I had started!

Such a pain, but I'm sure we will get there eventually!! Big hugs to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## Little J

keep your heads up ladies! Id take no AF as a good sign!!

Maybe implantation was late?!

Im so nervous im creeping up on this week of when i usually lose my babies in previous pregnancies, i hope this one sticks!


----------



## flapjack10

I really hope it does stick hun! 

Let us know how it goes :hugs:

sticky :dust:


----------



## Little J

just got my progesterone results back. They are low/borderline at 8! GEEZ! no wonder my pregnancies didnt last longer than a few days to a week after a missed AF

I am SOOOO glad to have asked to be put on supplements right away. Now i have to just take them once a day until 12 weeks i think? 

PLEASE BABY STICK!!! Mommy is trying to do all she can to let you see the world!!


----------



## flapjack10

What's the normal level for progesterone hun?

I'm so glad they're keeping an eye on you. Will they do an early ultrasound as well?

[-o&lt; please stick baby!

xxx


----------



## Little J

flapjack10 said:


> What's the normal level for progesterone hun?
> 
> I'm so glad they're keeping an eye on you. Will they do an early ultrasound as well?
> 
> [-o&lt; please stick baby!
> 
> xxx

at how far along i am the average is 20. I guess my body just doesnt make enough on its own


----------



## Little J

oh and my first scan is June 13th! They think i should be around 8 weeks by then. I didnt ask for an early scan bc i dont want to go in too early and not see anything yet and get all worried for nothing. I feel confident now that i am on supplements anyways. I dont think the Dr. really had an opening anyways until then (well for me being atleast 6-8 week)


----------



## flapjack10

8 weeks is good though! Not long now! :flower:


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, wondering if its ok if i join this topic being that i had 2 m/c's, 1 in March 5 12wks(D&C) and another one right in April 20th 3-4wks(natural), so now im playing the waiting game, waiting to stop bleeding..its been 3wks since the bleeding. But today seems pretty good, being that i ran to the restroom several times already and NO spotting or bleeding:happydance:im overjoyed!! I hope it officially stopped but it is still early in the morning. But if it has stopped im running to the store to to buy preseed(new for me) and opks(which didnt pop up + until i was prego last time). But i still love to have them. DH and i are BD'ing as soon as i stop bleeding not waiting for AF, dont see a point in it, if it happens it happens if it dont just more OB bills for DH:dohh: LittleJ, i wanted to say Congrats!! I love reading stories with happy endings, im praying your lil bean stick as well. just like you i would take all precautionary measures, every pregnancy i run my OB crazy and as soon as i see them get aggravated i find another one who will do their job with a smile. Good Luck ma'am!! FX'd


----------



## Little J

My Dr. is pretty layed back... if i ask a ? or ask her of somthing she doenst argue with me about. I didnt want to wait inbetween MC bc i think "if its gunna happen, itll happen" All Dr.s have their own opinions on waiting after a MC but mine thinks that if your ready, your ready. I thought i was going to get scalded by the Dr. or nurse bc i have gotten pregnant every month since march. But i MC early for all except this one thus far (its still early tho) but im SO glad ti find out i probably MC bc i had low progesterone, So im glad i am on supplements now.

I hope all of you get your babies soon, and i hope mine sticks around for the ride :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

:wave:

GL nevergivingup! I really hope it's a BFP for you. I'm sorry for your losses :hugs:

We'll give you plenty of smiles and PMA here! :thumbup::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## nevergivingup

Thanks ladies for being sweet:hugs: My first OB told me to wait 2months, so yes your right every doc has a different thougth ab TTC after m/c but its about us not them. And i had a male doc and in my heart he would never know how it feels to physically go through a m/c. But again GOOD LUCK to all of us for a BFP and sticky:dust: to u LittleJ!!


----------



## flapjack10

It's strange because so many people, including doctors, have said to me, "In the old days you wouldn't have even known you were pg". Then to give the advice to wait before TTC is a bit dubious. If in the old days I wouldn't have known, I would have just kept trying...! I understand if they mean to wait in order to be ready emotionally. I think if you feel ready emotionally then go for it.

Saying that is AF does arrive I will feel a bit better that my body has had a break, and will look forward to getting back to BDing!

xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

flapjack10 said:


> It's strange because so many people, including doctors, have said to me, "In the old days you wouldn't have even known you were pg". Then to give the advice to wait before TTC is a bit dubious. If in the old days I wouldn't have known, I would have just kept trying...! I understand if they mean to wait in order to be ready emotionally. I think if you feel ready emotionally then go for it.
> 
> Saying that is AF does arrive I will feel a bit better that my body has had a break, and will look forward to getting back to BDing!
> 
> xxx

I totally agree flapjack, but my male OB told me to wait bc statistics states that if i dont wait its a chance that i will miscarry again. Of course i didnt wait and i got prego again but i did miscarry again as well. but im not at all giving him the satisfaction that i m/c bc i didnt wait and he was right. Bc women do wait and still after AF come several times still cant concieve. And im not saying that he dosent know what he's talking ab but i know in my heart my body will do what it wants and if my body could tell itself to miscarry bc something wasnt right in my very first pregnancy what does giving it time do, i've never been pregnant b4 my first pregnanct and he couldnt tell me why i m/c that time but can tell me that it will happen again if i dont wait, yea like i said it's my body and whatever happens then i will just have to deal with it and my stubborness:blush:


----------



## Little J

there are women that do wait the 1 month or whatever eloted time frame after a MC and they still MC also. U just never know.... It is truely a miracle when it finally happens. so many things have to be perfect in order to make the baby healthy


----------



## flapjack10

CD37 for me - still no AF :(

I just want her to get here now so I can start again!

Hope you lovely ladies are ok!


xxx


----------



## Little J

geez, whats up with the AF?! thats so odd

maybe your one of the few women who dont get + pregnancy tests until 6 weeks pregnant!!


----------



## flapjack10

Maybe!

I don't feel like I'm pg - like last time! Ahh well I'll just sit her and twaddle my thumbs!

How are you hun?

xxx


----------



## Little J

im good. Crampy.... and of course it worries me but i know its normal

i called the Dr.s today and asked if i was able to up my progesterone dosage or do a follow up progesterone test in fear of maybe my levels not being where we need them to be (only bc i dont wanna lose this baby!)

ill hear back this afternoon. I just want to make sure i am doing everything i can on my part so i dont feel like i wanna kick myself in the butt if the worst was to happen.

How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## flapjack10

Well done for getting on it and for being so proactive. I've sending all my thoughts and prayers for your baba to stick.

I don't know how long my cycles are because I was on BCP for so long.

It took 28days for AF to come after coming off BCP. Then:
1st cycle: 32days
2nd cycle (MC): 35days

So confused!:wacko:

But it'll be alright! :thumbup:


----------



## Little J

i would call ur Dr. and let them know what your cycles have been doing..... maybe you need to be on progesterone for having long cycles? Mine were 33-34 days on the dot after i got off BCP

maybe they can help and give some guidence?


----------



## jaggers

My test are even screwing with me. I have internet cheapies, and went and got some walmart .88 cent test as I'd read good reviews and been told they may read down to 10mIU. I get a faint looking line on those, a shadow on my IC, but when I got a FRER it looks about stark white. I took the FRER in the afternoon after a 2 hr hold but STILL it should show SOMETHING if I have any hope. Not cool. I kept trying to get keep my excitement down just in case but you guys know how hard it is.


----------



## Little J

the images wont work...... give it a few more days anyways and re-test again!


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, little J, i hope those cramps ease off some but if it implying a good thing that the little bean is trying to snuggle in and get comfortable for the whole nine months then bring on the cramps:flower: 

flapjack im sorry about your cycle and this horrid waiting but im hoping you get the BFP instead, stay positive, i didnt feel any signs until i was 6wks in, but at the same time i didnt know i was prego either so maybe i wasnt paying that much attention, but i hope it works out for u ma'am.

jaggers its ok to get excited, i have my fingers crossed for u ma'am!


----------



## flapjack10

FX for you all! Jaggs it so rubbish! I wish it was just white or line and non of this faint line business!:growlmad:

I might go see the doc if the cycle gets stupidly long! I might have a look on the NHS website and see what they say actually.

I'm going to test on Saturday if AF doesn't come.

:dust: to all of you!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies I feel so blue :cry: I miscarried almost 9 weeks ago, I was bleeding for 5 weeks so had such along wait to stop bleeding and now I've been waiting 4 weeks for AF to arrive. Bfn again on Monday and no hint of AF except for cramps on tuesday night that woke me up and had me so convinced she had shown that I went to the loo to put on a pad but nothing!! Why is my body torturing me? I hate this, and its my birthday on Sunday and all
I want to do is enjoy it but I can't :-(


----------



## baileybubs

Oh but I have just noticed your ticke little j!!! Yay congratulations!!!! Sorry I missed it before, I've been away for a few days so missed a lot!

Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Baileybubs, im sorry you're going through all this pain and torture, but you are soo not alone in this situation. I bled for 5wks my first m/c and this m/c i will be bleeding for 4wks come tommorrow. My hcg has been 0 for 3wks now and soon as i think the bleeding has stop here it shows up again as well as the horrid cramps and on top of that, i tried explaining to my OB that im still cramping and i need some medicine and she tells me im not gettin anymore medicine bc i shouldnt be cramping this long:growlmad:talkin about frustration....


----------



## jaggers

It's really frustrating not having a clue what your body is doing. I got a positive OPK today (Which is also the day AF would usually show on my "normal" 28 day cycle. Not that this one is normal...
https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/999.jpg
I'm not feeling very "Flo"-y, or much of anything... 
I tried a HPT again this morning (Yes, I'm an addict, I'll admit it.) and I got one neg and this:
https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/1-2.jpg
SOOOOO faint, maybe there, maybe not???
With my last one the line didn't show until 2 days late. I tested one day early and nothing, 2 days late:
https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/IMAG0807_opt.jpg

FAINT. 
I dunno. I'm just going to try again tomorrow (And prolly the next day, and next, and next, until Flo shows or I get 2 lines.) Meanwhile I guess it can't hurt to BD?


By the way--- Sorry you guys are still going through this. I can't begin to imagine how frustrating that must be. I know I'd be ticked at the doc by now. I hope all goes well soon!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Jaggs - I see lines on both those HPTs, but I have serious line eye. I hope it's your sticky bean! Let us know when you test again.

Bailey - I'm sorry hun. I feel down too. Still no AF and I've been wearing a pad the last couple of days. Testing tomorrow morning, but don't expect a BFP at all.

Love to you all!

:D


----------



## Little J

jag i see a faint + in the last test! theres def. so hope there! test in a few days!!!!!


----------



## Little J

My my follow up results back from progesterone. My initial results were an 8, now they are a 12 after being on the 200mg promtetirum orally 1x a day! I asked the Dr. if it was ok to take 2x a day now just as a saftey blanket bc im still in the lower part of the bracket (ranges usually 8-47 in the first tri) she said she thought my levels were good now but if it makes me feel better i can take 2x a day. So i am!


----------



## flapjack10

:thumbup: GL Little J!

Jaggers have those lines gotten darker?

CD42 for me and still no AF or BFP! :growlmad:


----------



## lpjkp

Hi guys,

I miscarried on 1st May (Start of this month) at around 5 weeks (I only had 5 days of beginning to feel excited that I was pregnant before I lost it).

We started trying straight away, but my first AF after my mc arrived today...I feel strangely relieved though because it's a fresh start for us now and, to the doctors, it'll look like we stuck to their "Don't try for a month" rule! Plus, I get to have my progesterone test on the 21st day of my cycle to hopefully rule out any problems in that area.

So, just for some information and hopefully reassure anyone that's gone through a mc, having a mc for me didn't mess up my cycle at all...I still had a 27 day cycle (Exactly the same as I had before), only I ovulated one day earlier than usual on CD 16 instead of 17...my temperatures also stayed much higher this month than last (It was higher by about 0.4 degrees compared to the last luteal phase, which I see as a more positive thing)...I just guess it wasn't our time!x


----------



## jaggers

Temps concluded I ovulated on the 25th. So I guess I get a *new* two week wait. I'm on day 2. Ahhh!!!!!!! lol I have no idea what's up with those test :/
ANYWAYS How's everyone else???


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry for your loss lpjkp - I hope you get your sticky bean too!

Eeeeek two two week waits! How mean! I wonder if that's what has happened to me too? I don't temp or OPK so who knows?

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ordered some OPks for next cycle (whenever that is)!

:dance:


----------



## cathgibbs

Iv already ordered mine too hun lol! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Mine should arrive in the post today lol! Although I don't need to start testing for another 4 days do will need to restrain myself lol!


----------



## flapjack10

Yay! Go us! We'll have to let each other know how we get on with them.

I've got the digi ones because I really can't be doing with trying to interpret a line on stick! Had enough of that with HPTs!

I'm skint now though! :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

I went for the cheap ones for this month just to see if I can get them to work for me. The problem with the lines on cheap opk's is that the line has to be darker or as dark as the control line to be considered positive, coz we always have the luteal hormone in our system so a faint line means nothing. My problem is I didn't once get a positive opk after my mc and before first AF arrived so I don't know if it's coz the cheap ones don't work for me or whether I just didn't ovulate coz of the miscarriage. We shall see though!! What cycle day are you ladies starting testing? I have a 28 day cycle so I am going to start testing on cd8 which might be a bit early but I don't want to miss it!!


----------



## flapjack10

I think on the instructions it says to start on CD6 so Cd 8 isn't early really and it shows you better progression then.

I don't know when to start. I normally have an average of a 30 day cycle, but this cycle (CD44 today) is pushing the average a bit!

xxxx


----------



## jaggers

I'm not going to lie. I hope this its my lucky cycle but I ordered 100hpt and100opk from ebay. It was 26 bucks. I figure that way I'm covered for a LONG time. Makes them 13 cents each! Tomorrow I'm 6dpo and I just might have to test...


----------



## cathgibbs

Hahahahahah i love your honesty!!! you can never have too many hun! xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yes deffo better to buy in bulk! Even when I do get preggo I'm still going to be POAS all the time to check that the line is still there! So all my ICs will be used!
:haha:

GL Jaggers if you do test! It's not like you're wasting a test!

xxx


----------



## Little J

im trying to refrain from POAS all the time. I dont wanna freak myself out! I feel like its only going to cause more stress than wanted....


----------



## flapjack10

That's understandable :hugs: I'm a POAS addict!


----------



## jaggers

You guys are the only ones I can say that to and it sounds like a reasonable idea :) lol!


----------



## flapjack10

jaggers said:


> You guys are the only ones I can say that to and it sounds like a reasonable idea :) lol!

Yup we are the BnB sisterhood. No POAS line too faint, no CM too gross! We'll be there! :haha:


----------



## RubyLou

Hi, I'm new to this forum, on my third miscarriage at 5 weeks at the mo.
Glad I'm not the only one who buys tests by the 100!! I'm in two minds about whether it's a good or a bad thing really to keep testing all the time - it drove me nutty this time round, checking the lines for signs of getting lighter/darker several times a day. Just be careful, the POAS addiction can get out of control!! 

Anyway, I've been told to wait for two months before trying again. This month to get the hormones back to normal, and then next month whilst blood tests are carried out. The thought of waiting that long seems unbearable! Any thoughts on whether it is worth the wait or to just keep trying? Not sure I want to go through another m/c.


----------



## Little J

RubyLou said:


> Hi, I'm new to this forum, on my third miscarriage at 5 weeks at the mo.
> Glad I'm not the only one who buys tests by the 100!! I'm in two minds about whether it's a good or a bad thing really to keep testing all the time - it drove me nutty this time round, checking the lines for signs of getting lighter/darker several times a day. Just be careful, the POAS addiction can get out of control!!
> 
> Anyway, I've been told to wait for two months before trying again. This month to get the hormones back to normal, and then next month whilst blood tests are carried out. The thought of waiting that long seems unbearable! Any thoughts on whether it is worth the wait or to just keep trying? Not sure I want to go through another m/c.

have they ever done any testing on you thus far?


----------



## RubyLou

have they ever done any testing on you thus far?[/QUOTE]

No, each time I've been to the early pregnancy unit, and the message seems to be "better luck next time". After the current m/c I couldn't take it anymore, and booked to see someone privately, and it is him who has initiated the tests. The NHS is so frustrating sometimes!


----------



## Little J

RubyLou said:


> have they ever done any testing on you thus far?

No, each time I've been to the early pregnancy unit, and the message seems to be "better luck next time". After the current m/c I couldn't take it anymore, and booked to see someone privately, and it is him who has initiated the tests. The NHS is so frustrating sometimes![/QUOTE]

i hate when they say that when in alot of the cases of more than 1 MC theres usually a problem.

I myself had 2 early MC and prenant for the 3rd time, my Dr. said once i got a + then go get my progesterone levels checked which i did and found out i have low progesterone levels, which is needed to help sustain a pregnancy. So now im on supplements for this and i hope it all works out for me this time. Thus far it already has


----------



## flapjack10

YES! After a loooong 44 day wait - AF is FINALLY here! 

Onto June I go with my OPKs in tow!

Hi RubyLou :wave: I don't know if they've specifically said to wait then it might be for the best to wait. I would be so frustrated too. I hope you get your sticky toffee pudding soon though. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## twister7

Hey everyone..
Can I join in?
I mc on 24th May but started bleeding on 20th so classing the later as CD1, was aware that the pregnancy was not progressing almost 3 weeks earlier so had got my head round it as best as I could, allthough thinking back I was in deniel I think, hense the reason I waitied to mc naturally....
Anyhue wanted to get back on the horse so to speak ASAP so have been :sex: since CD6, have been having "O" symptoms but realise that it is very early so is not ovulation but have my fingers crossed for a BFP really soon.....
Congrats on all the BFP so far, and good luck to all those trying..
xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Twister! 

Sorry for your loss. I hope you get your sticky BFP ASAP. Let us know how it's going with the baby making! We'll be here for you especially in the dreaded TWW!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome twister and ruby Lou, so sorry for your losses. Ruby, I think its whether you feel emotionally ready for the possibility of another miscarriage. Do you need to be not pregnant for these tests? Or can they still do them if you do get pg?

I agree the nhs are so frustrating, it's as if it's nothing and if they would just take the time to do a couple tests after someone first has a mc then it could save them further heartache, like with your example little j. So sad that the nhs just waves us off and doesn't care about how painful it is to miscarry. It should be more recognised.

But we all have this wonderful website and forum to help us through and I love these ladies here, don't know what I'd do without you all!!

I am looking forward to all the BFPs we will get on this thread.....I've got a good feeling for this month. June is our month ladies!!


----------



## Little J

yay flapjack!!!!! wahoo!!


----------



## jaggers

Glad to have the new comers! Welcome!

I was just telling hubby that through the almost 8 weeks I was pregnant I would get shaky and antsy a lot. I figured it was my blood sugar due to pregnancy and if I got headaches or something it was just my sinuses since I had issues with my sinuses with DD. This next time if I start having that I am calling the Dr and begging them to check me out. I had one or more times I would get shaky and dizzy and be afraid I was going to pass out and after having a m/c it makes me wonder if maybe they were related or not...

Luck all!


----------



## RubyLou

Hi everyone, thanks for being so welcoming.
Little J, that is great news that everything is working out so far for this one, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that the progesterone does the trick! I think progesterone is what the doc has in mind for me too. Can I ask, did you get your hormones tested first to confirm there was defo a progesterone issue, or are you just precribed the progesterone as an experiment to see if it helps the bean stick? That's why I've been told to stop trying for two months you see, so they can do all the blood tests at various times in my cycle (LH/FSH/Progesterone etc) and I can't be pregnant for those tests :(

Bailey - thanks for your message, you are right at least we have each other on here for support! The NHS doesn't seem to get the horrible pain involved, even when a m/c is early. I'm in two minds about feeling ready to try again... the thought of waiting is killing me because I am so impatient, but then I'm not feeling ready for the possibility of yet another m/c.

Can I ask you guys, how have you dealt with your situation at work? I am actually a psychologist, so I don't feel able to work during my m/c's (listening to other people's problems is really hard when you are experiencing grief of your own). My boss knows I have had two now (one was a chemical and worked through that). I feel like I can't risk a third so soon because of it messing up my work.


----------



## cathgibbs

RubyLou & Twister - welcome both and so sorry for your loss, we will get our :bfp: very soon!!

AFM i had mild cramps in my left side last night and tonight im feeling pressure like i need to pee even though i dont, still extremelly tired but i think thats from the left over hormone xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Ruby - I have only had one mc and it was quite complicated and I ended up being off work for the best part of a month. They were very understanding about it but I work predominantly with female colleagues and my boss is female, and not being sexist, but I think they are a bit more understanding about mc's than men. Especially as I felt at ease enough to tell my boss about bleeding etc, and so she understood why I couldn't return to work. I guess it's a question of how understanding your boss might be about it. I know another girl at my work though who has had 4 mc's in the last year now and they have been a bit 'off' with her now about taking holiday days when she's been sick, so I guess eventually any boss might become a little desensitised to it. Is there another work colleaugue you could confide in and discuss this with?

Cath - it's all sounding good, the need to pee (or feeling the need to pee) is usually another good sign!


----------



## cathgibbs

Oh Bailey sounds like you had a rough time with it all hun, i do agree with you though, women are a lot more understanding! When i was MCing and i was crying my OH said to me (wait for it!!) 'oh im so sorry love, you ok? just be grateful the baby werent still born like my friends baby' i just glared at him and said 'WTF?! i dont care about anyone else right now its happening to me!!' haha he soon shut up and gave me a hug and i think he realised what he said....oh and OH mother said Saturday in my BBQ 'she worried so much im sure she brought it on herself'......................Thanks!!! argh!!


----------



## baileybubs

Omg Cath that's a horrible thing for someone to say!!! And completely untrue as well, worrying will not cause a mc!! And neither will stress, our emotional state cannot determine if our baby lives or dies! Some people just don't think before they speak! 

But on a brighter note I read a really helpful quote today ladies, that will help us understand why we have had to go through this pain;

"In order to get a rainbow, we first must withstand the rain"


----------



## cathgibbs

I know i was shocked! and at my BBQ was my friend who had a MC 2 weeks before me and she couldnt believe it either so i just said 'Stress has nothing to do with it, they done a test on the 51 women who became widowed after 9/11, 9 months later - 51 babies were born, so stress has FA to do with it!' my friend couldnt believe it! 

thats a really nice quote! and this weekend they have forecasted heavy rain so maybe our rainbows will show after that xxx


----------



## Little J

RubyLou said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for being so welcoming.
> Little J, that is great news that everything is working out so far for this one, I have my fingers and toes crossed for you that the progesterone does the trick! I think progesterone is what the doc has in mind for me too. Can I ask, did you get your hormones tested first to confirm there was defo a progesterone issue, or are you just precribed the progesterone as an experiment to see if it helps the bean stick? That's why I've been told to stop trying for two months you see, so they can do all the blood tests at various times in my cycle (LH/FSH/Progesterone etc) and I can't be pregnant for those tests :(
> 
> Bailey - thanks for your message, you are right at least we have each other on here for support! The NHS doesn't seem to get the horrible pain involved, even when a m/c is early. I'm in two minds about feeling ready to try again... the thought of waiting is killing me because I am so impatient, but then I'm not feeling ready for the possibility of yet another m/c.
> 
> Can I ask you guys, how have you dealt with your situation at work? I am actually a psychologist, so I don't feel able to work during my m/c's (listening to other people's problems is really hard when you are experiencing grief of your own). My boss knows I have had two now (one was a chemical and worked through that). I feel like I can't risk a third so soon because of it messing up my work.

They told me when i got my next + HPT to get my blood test done ASAP to get my progesterone levels checked. So when i was 10DPO and had a super faint + i went and did that. Thats how we found out my levels were low. So basically iv been taking the supplements ever since i found out. The results took over the weekend so i asked my Dr if she could prescribe me some supplements until the results came back just in case they were low and she did. So when they came back low, it made me feel SO much better i had asked for them so i didnt waste any time. I also went back and got them checked again once i had a missed period and to make sure my body was accepting the progestrone properly thru oral pills. and my levels went from 8 to 12. I asked my Dr. if i could double my dose just so i felt more comfortable bc i was still in the bottom part of the "acceptable" range. She agreed. I am just so thrilled my Dr. is listening to me and making me feel as comfortable as she can during this whole journey

I hope everything comes back ok for you, and if it is somthing.... hope its somthing that can be easily taken care of like progesterone!


----------



## flapjack10

Cath - I can believe your OH said that because men never know the right thing to say (or the right time to shut up), but I can't believe that you OH's Mum said that! :growlmad:

I told my managers in work I was pg the week before I MC (because I have to do some heavy lifting in my job). So then was off for 3 days to recover from the MC and came back in. They've all been lovely and nothing silly has been said to me. Again, I work in a predominately female environment.

The only problem I had was that I didn't put my sick leave form in for a while because my manager said we can do it when I feel ready. Our admin person rang me up and said she needed the details for her spreadsheet, and she asked me why I was off. I was like, "Errrm....errrm...errrm..." I didn't want to say because I didn't want to tell her! Then she said she'd put it down as "Other". Now, I think she thinks I'm pregnant and I can feel her looking at me and my tummy (which is really swollen... and full of food) all the time :(



> "In order to get a rainbow, we first must withstand the rain"

:cloud9:


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww Flapjack :-( thats the problem with it isnt it, after the MC you dont want to talk about it, not because you dont want people to know its because it upsets you! my boss was fab, i actually started to MC in work on the thursday and she sent me home and i came back in on the monday and she told me she didnt put me down as sick as she didnt want me to tell HR the reason why, shes fab! shes actually pg herself which i think helped. NExt time ladies we will just sail through it all! xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yes we will Cath, we will sail through and love every minute of it and our rainbow babies will be happy and healthy!! (I don't know where my positive stream has come from lately but I hope it lasts!)


----------



## flapjack10

Yep, yep, yep! PMA all the way! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## twister7

Thanks for the lovely welcome.... :)

Shove some of that positivety this way will ya, feeling right down in the dumps today xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

:dust::flower::kiss::thumbup::flasher::rain::bunny::loopy::fool::plane:

Here you go! 

xxx


----------



## jaggers

Anyone think 6dpo is too early for symptoms? Im shaky like I was last time, super thirsty, and my boobs are tender. It seems early since bean wouldnt be implanted yet?


----------



## twister7

Hi Jaggers
The month I fell pregnant I was getting quite strong symptoms from 3DPO, so you never know.. xx

Thanks Flapjack :)


----------



## cathgibbs

not at all, im 4DPO and iv had a few:

1DPO - Stitch like pain in left side, CM, Heartburn
2DPO - Tired, Pressure, Urinating a lot, Som CM, Heartburn
3DPO - Tired, Hungry, Slight headache, earache, twinges behind belly button, Crapms on R/side in pm, Heartburn, itching on arms
4DPO - Tired, hungry, slight headache, achy bum & legs, tingling boobs AM, pain under arms,

Think i may have leftover hormones lol xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

We have been trying, but I'm still getting positives... Today's tests seem stronger...

But I reckon it's just old... Hopefully I will know either way soon :)


----------



## twister7

How soon do you think you could O after mc?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think I ovulated on CD23 going by ovulation signs, (right side cramps, high soft open cervix and EWCM)... But I don't know 100% x


----------



## cathgibbs

the HCG should have left by now and the tests will def not be getting stronger they will be getting weaker! i think you out to go to the drs and have blood tests done for HCG levels hun


----------



## twister7

cathgibbs said:


> the HCG should have left by now and the tests will def not be getting stronger they will be getting weaker! i think you out to go to the drs and have blood tests done for HCG levels hun

I agree, should not go down and then up, good luck xx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I'm going tomorrow to the doctors to get some answers hopefully.. Something just doesn't feel right at all... 5weeks is just toooo long :(


----------



## twister7

Yeah I think thats the best thing to do, dont let fob you off with waiting another few weeks to see what happens if things are not feelling right.
xx


----------



## Little J

knowing now that i am pregnant, i felt symptoms right after i conceived.... got just a weird queezy feeling, and i just felt off. 

Its hard to tell tho bc early pregnancy symptoms are similar to PMS! I guess the only way to know is waiting for that BFP


----------



## baileybubs

I agree with twister, don't let them fob you off, I kept getting told to wait and I ended up bleeding for 5 weeks after mc, eventually it had gone on so long they had to listen to me but I wish I would have pushed harder for them to do something earlier instea of just waiting, and waiting and waiting.


----------



## flapjack10

GL at the docs Babee. Hope you get the answers to what is going on. It's all so confusing. I agree with the others - don't let them fob you off! :bodyb:


----------



## cathgibbs

Littlej I keep thinking mine are left over hormone as I'm only 4dpo but right now I'm having af cramps so I really don't know,I'm either 4 or 6 dpo as I had my pos opk Fri and that was it x


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Littlej I keep thinking mine are left over hormone as I'm only 4dpo but right now I'm having af cramps so I really don't know,I'm either 4 or 6 dpo as I had my pos opk Fri and that was it x

they are only left over if ur getting a + HPT..... if u had a - HPT it wouldnt take long for your HCG to drop below 5. 

Your body just may be wierd this time around also bc it goes crazy sometime after a MC


----------



## cathgibbs

Well its been nearly 4 weeks since my hcg were back to normal and my cycles have been normal since Hhmmmmmm maybe left over progestrone from ov x


----------



## Little J

cathgibbs said:


> Well its been nearly 4 weeks since my hcg were back to normal and my cycles have been normal since Hhmmmmmm maybe left over progestrone from ov x

estrogen is what triggers Ov, not progesterone.....progesterone comes after Ov.


----------



## cathgibbs

Maybe I have too much prog after ov seems as I'm 4dpo?!!!!


----------



## twister7

Going for a scan today to check everything is as it should be after mc, dont really want to go back to that place but guess its the sensible thing to do, you think they will be able to tell if I am O or will I look daft asking that lol
xxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

No hun they can see if an egg is gearing up ready for O! ask away!  hope everything goes ok xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

GL Twister! :flower:

xxx


----------



## Little J

good luck twister! Hope there is an eggy ready to pop!


----------



## nevergivingup

cathgibbs said:


> Oh Bailey sounds like you had a rough time with it all hun, i do agree with you though, women are a lot more understanding! When i was MCing and i was crying my OH said to me (wait for it!!) 'oh im so sorry love, you ok? just be grateful the baby werent still born like my friends baby' i just glared at him and said 'WTF?! i dont care about anyone else right now its happening to me!!' haha he soon shut up and gave me a hug and i think he realised what he said....oh and OH mother said Saturday in my BBQ 'she worried so much im sure she brought it on herself'......................Thanks!!! argh!!

Cathgibbs, i thought my Dh and his mom was the only insensitive ones. My Dh didnt say anything, after i got home from my D&C he hopped on the playstation that i bought him, didnt try to make me feel better or nothing and then when i tried to wash my dishes, he yelled at me and told me to sit down, like he was being caring. But he found me broke down crying in the shower he got me out dried me and dress me and rocked me to sleep. Finally my caring Husband. on the other hand my MIL(mother in law) said she was happy for the outcome bc it was probaly something i couldntve handled if the baby had came out abnormal..(im like really lady) and then she go on and tell me about her still birth and that i should wait 2 years before i TTC again like she did ,bc im in school and my husband work over the road. After that convo, i wouldnt take her advice if she was to tell me that im on fire and i really was!!


----------



## baileybubs

Twister - wish I'd managed to reply earlier, yes they can definatley see if your ovaries are gearing up to ovulate coz they told me that my right one was preparing to at my last follow up scan!! And I had been having O pains too but unfortunately I didn't actually O until 3 weeks later. So I guess even if we get O pains it doesn't necessarily mean we have actually released an egg. Hope it all went ok and all is clear now xxxx


----------



## twister7

Howdie peeps...

Well went for my folllow up scan today to check that everything had gone ect, and all was going to plan got laid down and all that and then I had the scare of my life the sonographer was looking all puzzled and worried and then she said " I'm sorry its very bad news" WELL I thought my womb had eveperated or something she then went on to say how the pregnancy was no longer there, Ermmmmmmmmmmmmm I know I have been trying to come to terms with that for the past 3 weeks lol...
"ooops I did not read my notes correctly" enough said silly woman proper made me worry for a minuite....

Anyway there is a little bit of blood left but not enough for concern and they have discharged me now, midwife there told me that I can not get pregnant untill everything is totally out, even though I dont have any HCG left in my system, is that right?

xxxxxx


----------



## cathgibbs

Awwww so sorry hun they really need to check the bloody notes,your midwife is correct I'm afraid. Have they given you any antibiotics xxx


----------



## Koukla

Hi ladies, I am new to this group as of today. I m/c our second child on May 27 at 5W 4D. I began bleeding on Thursday, 05/24, lost the bean on Sunday 05/27, and stopped bleeding yesterday, 05/31. So I had a week to enjoy my pregnancy and then a week to lose it. :(

Anyway, I asked DH if he wanted to try again, and when. He said yes, and whenever I am ready. While we are both heartbroken at the loss of our bean, I don't want to wait- as horrible as this sounds, it seems losing this one has made it almost imparative I get pregnant again ASAP... not to replace our lost one (nothing can ever do that) but to help me heal. Is that normal?

What's confusing me is my cycles were regular, 28 days (we conceived the m/c bean my first cycle off BCP), so if I hadn't conceived in May AF would have come 05/16. Now she would be due 06/13. So do I still consider 05/16 as CD1, or the day I began bleeding? The day I actually lost the baby? Is it even possible to O so soon after M/C?

I used strip OPKs last night and today- faint lines on both, FWIW. I will be taking a HPT tomorrow morning to see if the HCG is out of my system. I'm also having some EWCM, and my cervix is high, soft, and open today. Of course, I haven't been temping b/c I didn't see the point right now. Any thoughts?


----------



## twister7

cathgibbs said:


> Awwww so sorry hun they really need to check the bloody notes,your midwife is correct I'm afraid. Have they given you any antibiotics xxx

No just said it would spot out or my body would absorb it...


----------



## twister7

Welcome Koukla, sorry for your loss.. xx


----------



## baileybubs

Welcome koukla,

Its definatley normal to want to be pg again so soon. I still feel like that and it's been 2 and a half months now, the feeling has gotten less urgent but it's still what I want. As long as you feel physically ready and you think you could handle the possibility of another mc so soon then go for it. This was my first pregnancy, and the way I am looking at it is that I would rather ttc again now coz if I am going to mc again, due to a problem that can be fixed I would rather get in with it and find out that problem, than wait 6 months and it happen again. I think I'd be more devastated if I waited 6 months to ttc and have problems conceiving or mc again. It all depends how you feel.
It is possible to O quite soon after mc, but it's also possible it will be delayed. I only just got AF back after my mc in March but I was almost 13 weeks so that could be why mine tool so long.


----------



## flapjack10

nevergivingup said:


> cathgibbs said:
> 
> 
> Oh Bailey sounds like you had a rough time with it all hun, i do agree with you though, women are a lot more understanding! When i was MCing and i was crying my OH said to me (wait for it!!) 'oh im so sorry love, you ok? just be grateful the baby werent still born like my friends baby' i just glared at him and said 'WTF?! i dont care about anyone else right now its happening to me!!' haha he soon shut up and gave me a hug and i think he realised what he said....oh and OH mother said Saturday in my BBQ 'she worried so much im sure she brought it on herself'......................Thanks!!! argh!!
> 
> Cathgibbs, i thought my Dh and his mom was the only insensitive ones. My Dh didnt say anything, after i got home from my D&C he hopped on the playstation that i bought him, didnt try to make me feel better or nothing and then when i tried to wash my dishes, he yelled at me and told me to sit down, like he was being caring. But he found me broke down crying in the shower he got me out dried me and dress me and rocked me to sleep. Finally my caring Husband. on the other hand my MIL(mother in law) said she was happy for the outcome bc it was probaly something i couldntve handled if the baby had came out abnormal..(im like really lady) and then she go on and tell me about her still birth and that i should wait 2 years before i TTC again like she did ,bc im in school and my husband work over the road. After that convo, i wouldnt take her advice if she was to tell me that im on fire and i really was!!Click to expand...

Urrrgh this steams my moustache! :growlmad: :hugs:

Welcome Koukla! :wave: sorry for your loss. I agree with baileybubs that's exactly how I felt after MCing too. It took me 43 days to get my AF after the MC and I was nearly 5wks along. It's a frustrating time, but we're here if you need to rant, cry or have a giggle.
I counted the first day of bleeding as CD1. GL with getting your sticky one.


Xxx


----------



## jaggers

Hey friends, Anyone see a (second) line or is this another crappy "blank" test??? ;) I think I see a start. I'm only 8dpo.
https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/IMAG0064-2.jpg


----------



## twister7

If I'm honest I cant see anything there jaggers, but thats just probably the picture, if you see a line even if its fain then it's a start, fingers crossed for ya lovely xx


----------



## baileybubs

Same here hun, I keep thinking I can see one but I think I've got line-eye from staring at hpts for too long!!! But as twister said it could be the picture and if you see one then that's good, and 8dpo is still really early!! Wait a few more days and test again and I bet we'll be able to see the line! Xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hey hun! I'm not sure - I'm the same as bailey - major line eye, but I think
see something at the bottom of the test!

GL darling xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies...

Well we have been trying, but I think it's a failed attempt :(

It's been 5 weeks and 2 days (CD38)... And today I eventually got my BFN, since testing positive for 5 weeks, but has felt like forever. I just want to get back to normal :)

I thought I ovulated on CD23, but that can't of been true though, unless my luteal phase has drastically changed? Is that possible! Has anyone noticed they LP changing...

My chart is thinking I'm 3DPO... But I all I've noticed Is cramps on my rightside, CM has been creamy/sticky and cervix been high closed and firm. Sooo It can't be right


----------



## twister7

Just a quickie, did anyone ache a lot after their mc, I have been, really bad all over which seems strange even my legs and knees, just curious if anyone else suffered this?
xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm...I was really run down so that didn't help and I felt really achey and tired.

Did they say how you'd feel at the scan?

Hope you feel better :hugs:

xxx

Hope you're ok too Babee :)


----------



## nevergivingup

Yea i totally felt achey after mc but im thinking the mc wasnt fully over considering the pains in my body. i had to take aleve but then again it was my cycle coming on. Who knows...mc really sucks. Now after my AF finally came, she only stayed for about 4 heavy days then went light and now its looks like aftermath, like she wanna go away but enjoy driving me crazy, when i almost think its ok to TTC now she shows back up and SPOT ME...ughh im seriously going crazy now or almost there.


----------



## jaggers

I hurt a lot, and was so tired I didnt want to move! I took another test, looks like bfp! What is that, 2 bfp before af?


----------



## twister7

jaggers said:


> I hurt a lot, and was so tired I didnt want to move! I took another test, looks like bfp! What is that, 2 bfp before af?

Yay.. Congrats xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Congrats hun! Xxx

Ladies could you please take a look at my ic I'm pos I see a shadow but I don't know xxx
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015


----------



## twister7

Hmmmmmmmmmmm, not sure cathgibbs, think I might be able to see a hint of something but not sure, not much good am I, lol sorry.

Good luck hope its the start of something for you xx


----------



## cathgibbs

Any input helps hun,I think I see something but not sure lol tomorrow ill tear again or just hold my pee in all day and test later lol xxx


----------



## jaggers

Cathgibbs I'm pretty sure I see something :) I hope you have more! I'm out of FRERS but I have IC I'm going to track line progression with. I found out 5 days before missed period so I'm afraid of a chemical.


----------



## cathgibbs

thanks hun, that is the only problem of finding out early, that it could turn out to be a chemical if i am preg i wont be celebreating until i have my 12 weeks scan! xxx hope your ok hun xxx


----------



## jaggers

I'm not celebrating until I'm holding the little bugger ;) Not saying I wont try to enjoy it but ya know...


----------



## cathgibbs

haha no i know exactly what you mean hun! and then you wont relax until the baby is all grown up and married lol ill be a nervous wreck! xxx


----------



## jaggers

Exactly. and then you still worry ;) My daughter is 5 now but when I just got her home I used to stay up all hours of the night watching her sleep. It was horrible!


----------



## flapjack10

cathgibbs said:


> Congrats hun! Xxx
> 
> Ladies could you please take a look at my ic I'm pos I see a shadow but I don't know xxx
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=29015

Hi hun I'm not sure. I'm on my phone so the quality ain't so good! Hope it the start of a BFP!

I know what you girls mean I will try not to worry, but I suppose it's only natural.

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

My boys are coming up to 8 and 5 years old and my god I worry 24/7... I always make sure my phone is with me right by my side incase something happens when there at school.. Usually on Facebook you will see parents saying there pulling there hair out cos the kids are off school, I'd rather mine were at home with me ahhaha

What am I gonna be like when there leave home :(


----------



## twister7

flapjack10 said:


> Hmmm...I was really run down so that didn't help and I felt really achey and tired.
> 
> Did they say how you'd feel at the scan?
> 
> Hope you feel better :hugs:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hope you're ok too Babee :)

They didn't really say a lot at the scan to be honest, it's strange I wake up fine and then as the day goes on I start aching come early evening Im struggling... weird.


----------



## twister7

Only naturall to worry, would not be too meternal if we didn't.. ;)


----------



## flapjack10

How are all you lovely ladies?

I'm on CD10 and peeing on my OPKs every morning! OH is a bit rundown, but hopefully he'll man up in the next few days when I start getting fertile. That sounds horrible, but don't mean it to!

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Woohoo I'm pregnant, somehow managed to do it before AF came...


:) x


----------



## flapjack10

:wohoo: congrats hun!!! :dance:

FX this a extra sticky glue bean for you! 

When did you get your BFP?
xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Wow congrats babee bugs!!!! That's fantastic!!!! H&h 9 months and praying it's a sticky bean for you!!!

Flapjack - I am cd12 and bd'ing every other day. I'm doing opk's but not even getting faint lines so I think they either don't work for me, or I'm doing them at the wrong time of day coz I do them mid to late afternoon, but coz of my job the past two days I didn't do them til after 7pm. I am however getting really strong O pains on both sides and yesterday I was way overly emotional with rage and crying which apparently is a sign of imminent O!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and flapjack, they recommend you do opk's between 10am and 8pm coz the LH surge only happens after you are awake so needs time to get into your urine. So it depends how long after you are getting up that you do them as to whether they will work. 
And tell your oh he only has one job to do in this pregnancy and the next 9 months are all on you so get to it hahaha!!


----------



## flapjack10

GL bailey! FX for you - we'll be in the dreaded TWW together hopefully! 

I'm using the digi OPKs and it says on the instructions to do them with FMU. As I approach CD14 I'll be doing them in the afternoon as well so hopefully have it covered. Cheers for the tip though I'll keep an eye on it. It's all trial and error!

If you're getting O pains deffo jump on your OH lol!

I think there was no need for me to worry about OH - his sex drive is deffo still working! Amazing how he can do that and not other things! :roll:

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you ladies, I got it yesterday on my 26th birthday a lovely digital red pregnant woohoo... I followed today up with another ic though as I wanted to see a darker line and it's deffo darker :)


----------



## flapjack10

Wahoo! Happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## baileybubs

Think I might try digi opk's next month of I don't get lucky this month and get my BFP. It's hard work doing these cheap ones coz you are supposed to take them based on the fact that you get LH surge in the morning, but as I work shifts some days I'm up at 6am, other days it's as late as 11am coz I work til 10pm at night!! Makes if hard to know when's best to test and when I can actually test due to being at work. I end up testing at different times each day which isn't good. 

And happy birthday babee bugs!! What an awesome birthday pressie!!! I got AF show up on my birthday 12 days ago typical lol!! But at least if I do get my BFP the. The beginning date of my pregnancy will technically be my birthday yay!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Bailey I've used digi and ics... And the digi are very easy to understand and there's no stress... With the ics I found doing 1 around 2pm and 4pm give me better results as you can't do them with fmu...

But with the digis I got my positive on a morning :)


----------



## baileybubs

Think I will try them next month then for sure if I'm not lucky enough to get my BFP. I am trying to be positive and keep saying this is my month lol!! But somewhere in the back of my mind I just feel like it isn't going to be. I'm ok with that as its only really my first month trying but it's an odd niggling feeling I get that I won't get it. Its probably just self doubt, but I hope that niggling feeling is wrong!!


----------



## jaggers

I'm 14dpo, and pregnant, and my back is killing me, so yes, it is a symptom ;) They say it's from your ligaments stretching.


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats jaggers! Did you do more ICs or a FRER? Eeeek :dance: hope this bean sticks for you! :dust:

Anyone heard if Little J is doing ok?
xxx


----------



## jaggers

Thank you =) I had first beta drawn, second one tomorrow, and then results Monday. My test from yesterday (14dpo) was mighty dark.
https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/14dpo.jpg
I barley had a faint line at 15dpo last time so I guess I should be excited. ;)
When my betas get to 10,000 I get an ultrasound. I just don't like this back pain :( It's kind of scary but from what I've read as long as it's not there all the time I shouldn't be as worried.


----------



## cathgibbs

Oohhhh so dark xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Damn fine lines on that BFP! :dance:

xxx


----------



## jaggers

Thabks! Its kind of reassuring. Cant wait to see my betas tomorrow!


----------



## twister7

Great BFP, Congrats xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

GL with betas hun! xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> Woohoo I'm pregnant, somehow managed to do it before AF came...
> 
> 
> :) x

CONGRATS Babee_Bugs!!!!!!:yipee:


----------



## jaggers

My Betas were AWESOME!
14dpo 208
16dpo 618!!!
They are almost tripling! I have to go again Friday. We're checking once a week to see when they make it to 10,000 I would guess by the Friday after this. THEN I get an ultrasound. =)

SOOOOOO How many of us now have gotten BFP before AF and how many are shooting for CYCLE II?


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats jaggers! :happydance:

I'm shooting for cycle 2 deffo! :haha: still waiting for my little smiley face on my OPKs, but BDibg pretty much every other day at the moment!

Fx for sticky beans for us all :dust:


----------



## nevergivingup

CONGRATS JAGGERS!!!! :yipee: that is def awesome beta #'s!!! Im def working on 2nd cycle!! Im pretty doing the same thing as flapjack...BD'ing every other day, hopefully that should cover our bases!


----------



## twister7

Congrats jaggers! :thumbup::happydance:

Might be Twins...:hugs:
xx


----------



## baileybubs

Congrats Jaggers!! Very exciting!! I'm on cycle 2 cd15 and look at todays opk!! Just bd'd too lol, its amazing how poas can actually make me horny haha!! we last bd'd Saturday night though so I hope we catch the eggy!! (left is the test line btw)
 



Attached Files:







Pic June 2012 351.jpg
File size: 10.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## twister7

That's a cracking +OPK baileybubs, I'm jealous I never get good dark ones like that lol...
You better go and get busy... ;)
xx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks twister, its the first good one Ive ever got, all of mine are usually stark white, not even a faint line so I'm well happy!! Just grabbed my oh too coz its our day off, I want to catch that egg haha!! Just hoping it wasnt too late to bd coz it was 2 nights ago we last dtd.


----------



## londongirl

Hi girls
Just hoping for some advice/opinions. I posted this as a seperate post, but I think you may be able to help me in terms of understanding about HCG decreasing etc.

At 11 weeks pregnant I had my first scan and it showed the baby had died at 6.5 weeks old, so I had a D&C at 11.5 weeks. I will show you the timeline:

9th May - D&C
10th May - BFP still strong (i.e. lots of HCG in system)
22nd May - BFP very faint (i.e. HCG has gone waaaaaaaaay down)
1st June - ovulation test looked positive (a pee on the stick one)
2nd June - ov test still looks positive
2nd June - BD for the first time since D&C
3rd June - BD again
12 June - randomly decided to do a HPT and it has come up with a faint second line. I guess I must be around 9dpo - if in fact I did ov at all?!

Do you think this could still be remnants of HCG in my system following the D&C 5 weeks ago?

thank you xx

PS I don't mind you saying it's not pregnancy. after the miscarriage I refuse to get so emotionally involved and hopeful again


----------



## baileybubs

Hi londongirl,

So sorry for your loss. Did you ever get a bfn to show all the hcg was out of your system? Sometimes opk's can be positive when you are pg, so your positive opk's could be from the remnants of hcg.....but that doesn't mean to say its not a new pg. If your last hpt before O was really faint then I would think you did actually O and it's very possible it's a new pg. but I don't want to say for certain coz it is still possible it's leftover hcg. 
What test did you use to get your new BFP?


----------



## londongirl

Thanks Bailey. I used the superdrug ones because I found them the most sensitive with my first pregnancy. I never got a complete BFN but that's because I only tested once every 5 days or so and I stopped testing after I got the really faint one 3 weeks ago.

I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens. Thanks for your thoughts!!!


----------



## baileybubs

No problems, I would get an Asda one maybe in a couple of days an test, they are 15uml and are the most sensitive ones I've found you can buy in shops. They are cheap too! The digital ones aren't as sensitive but if you get one of them and wait til weekend to use it then hopefully it will say pregnant! Have you had any symptoms?


----------



## nevergivingup

baileybubs said:


> Thanks twister, its the first good one Ive ever got, all of mine are usually stark white, not even a faint line so I'm well happy!! Just grabbed my oh too coz its our day off, I want to catch that egg haha!! Just hoping it wasnt too late to bd coz it was 2 nights ago we last dtd.

THAT OPK IS SAYING,"Why are you staring at me, GO CATCH THAT EGG!!!!"


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, thanks never giving up! I grabbed the oh, glad it was both our day off!! So hopefully caught that eggy!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey Hunnie... My story is very similar to yours...

I was 12weeks and 4 days when a routine scan showed a blighted ovum, so I had a d&c on the 27th of April.
For nearly 6 weeks I tested every day with the same ics and there started off really dark and then stayed faint for agess.... On CD38 (3rd June) I got a BFN. And thought woohoooo finally thank god for that.

Then on the 4th of June I got a faint BFP and I just thought oh no, why can't it just stay negative and then my new cycle come, so we can try again...

I went to the doctors who gave me medication for a infection as she thought I may of had left over tissue from the d&c.

Then my lines continued to just be there, so on the 6th I went back and demanded a blood hcg test and a scan to rule out any retained tissue.

The 7th my test was wayyyyy darker! And I did a digital which confirmed pregnant!!!... I've tested everyday since and it's getting darker.

So in my opinion it could very well be a new pregnancy, the only way to know for sure is to keep testing, if it gets darker then it could very well be a new pregnancy... But only way to know is to test or go for bloods x


----------



## flapjack10

baileybubs said:


> Congrats Jaggers!! Very exciting!! I'm on cycle 2 cd15 and look at todays opk!! Just bd'd too lol, its amazing how poas can actually make me horny haha!! we last bd'd Saturday night though so I hope we catch the eggy!! (left is the test line btw)

Wow! That is one fab OPK! I'm CD15 tomorrow wish me luck that I see my smiley face! :)

Hi Londongirl - sorry for your loss. I don't have any advice really, just sending you some positive thoughts and hope you get your sticky bean.

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I've realised I'm actually lying, I'm cd17 not cd15!! Ive just done 3 days of 13 hour shifts so my brains gone to mush and I seem to have lost 2 days lol!! But I have no real idea how long my cycles are as they were 28 but that was due to bc pill. I got pg straight after coming off it so it's all a bit if a guessing game for me at the mo!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Ooooo fingers crossed Hunnie :)


----------



## londongirl

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey Hunnie... My story is very similar to yours...
> 
> I was 12weeks and 4 days when a routine scan showed a blighted ovum, so I had a d&c on the 27th of April.
> For nearly 6 weeks I tested every day with the same ics and there started off really dark and then stayed faint for agess.... On CD38 (3rd June) I got a BFN. And thought woohoooo finally thank god for that.
> 
> Then on the 4th of June I got a faint BFP and I just thought oh no, why can't it just stay negative and then my new cycle come, so we can try again...
> 
> I went to the doctors who gave me medication for a infection as she thought I may of had left over tissue from the d&c.
> 
> Then my lines continued to just be there, so on the 6th I went back and demanded a blood hcg test and a scan to rule out any retained tissue.
> 
> The 7th my test was wayyyyy darker! And I did a digital which confirmed pregnant!!!... I've tested everyday since and it's getting darker.
> 
> So in my opinion it could very well be a new pregnancy, the only way to know for sure is to keep testing, if it gets darker then it could very well be a new pregnancy... But only way to know is to test or go for bloods x

that is SOOO EXCITING!!!! congratulations!

the reason i tested was i felt a bit nauseas when thinking about food and i thought... hmmm that reminds me of when i was... hold on!? but i'll see what happens tomorrow when i test. how are you feeling about your pregnancy? i'm kind of scared!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I am scared, nervous, an emotional wreck.... I'm trying not to be excited, because I'm just full of absolute dread :( 

I'm getting a scan tomorrow and bloods took, so I might get to know more of what's going on hopefully... I'll be happy and feel relaxed once I see a baby in there... I had a blighted ovum last time and it was awful to just see a empty sac :(


----------



## jaggers

Everything is going to go awesome Babee_Bugs! Keep us updated on how your tests go!


----------



## flapjack10

baileybubs said:


> I've realised I'm actually lying, I'm cd17 not cd15!! Ive just done 3 days of 13 hour shifts so my brains gone to mush and I seem to have lost 2 days lol!! But I have no real idea how long my cycles are as they were 28 but that was due to bc pill. I got pg straight after coming off it so it's all a bit if a guessing game for me at the mo!

:haha: No worries hun! GL!

GL Babee - I've got everything crossed for you! :thumbup::flower:

AFM - I got this lovely smiley face this morning and BDed straight after!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0484.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## twister7

Aye up ladies...:)

This is a bit random and gross but guess were all used to that here ;)
When I wiped this morning I had a big clump of what I can only describe as Snot CM, had a slight tinge of yellow to it too, I have never had this before as far as I know and just wondered if anyone else has had it and if it indicated anything to get excited about lol?
Julie xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm not sure about that one twister, never had it before myself. Have you asked doctor google lol?!


----------



## baileybubs

And yay flapjack!!! Haha, what are we like bd'ing straight after getting opk's! As well as grabbing the oh straight after my positive opk yesterday, he also had to do his duties today on his break from work haha! I will catch that egg!!! And if we both get pg this month then we can be bump buddies and our babies will have similar edd's!!


----------



## flapjack10

Deffo have to be bump buddies Bailey! FX!

I just got in from work and did another stick and the smiley face is still there! I shouted down, "it's still there!" hubby was like "wanna do it?" and started taking off his pants lol!

Afternoon delight :haha:


----------



## baileybubs

Hahaha I've now got that song in my head! Love it!

My oh is loving this though, he comes home from work on a break and instead of being nagged to do the washing or summat, he gets afternoon delight instead haha!
Just wait another few weeks and when I'm pregnant again (notice how I say 'when' not 'if' lol) and I'm gonna be bossing him around getting him to do everything and not so bothered about :sex: anymore :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

:rofl: Yup, they best make hay whilst the sun shines! I'm the same, WHEN I get my BFP - I'll be a "no go zone" :haha:

I think I'll be far too scared to BD for aaaaages WHEN I'm pg especially after the MC. Also, I'll be far too tired if last time is anything to go by!


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I think I'll be too scared to do anything next time I'm pregnant lol!!! When I went for my last scan I saw a heavily pg woman outside the ward smoking and it really hurt me to think that I was getting upset about having the odd cup of coffee and thinking that might have been one of the causes of my mc (which I know is completely untrue, but you blame yourself no matter what don't you?)


----------



## flapjack10

Yep, that's so true. I did some lifting in work and thought that might have been the cause and really beat myself up about it.

Most miscarriages are due to a chromosome problem, so we really shouldn't feel guilty. It's just one of those things that wasn't meant to be

PMA! IT WILL BE US AGAIN!
:thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, just thought I would update, I miscarried today :(... I feel so heartbroken.

Im taking a break from trying for a few months, I think it was just too early :(


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I would update, I miscarried today :(... I feel so heartbroken.
> 
> Im taking a break from trying for a few months, I think it was just too early :(

O NOOOO!!!! Are U totally sure...i know that may be a crazy question to ask but you know we really dont like m/c's:cry:

Sorry Babee_Bugs,that you have to go through this again:nope:


----------



## Koukla

twister7 said:


> Aye up ladies...:)
> 
> This is a bit random and gross but guess were all used to that here ;)
> When I wiped this morning I had a big clump of what I can only describe as Snot CM, had a slight tinge of yellow to it too, I have never had this before as far as I know and just wondered if anyone else has had it and if it indicated anything to get excited about lol?
> Julie xx

I had it last month for a few days before I got my BFP. It freaked me out, so I spent hours on the forums and Google to make sure it was normal, and apparently it is. As long as you don't have any pain/itching/burning pee with it, which could mean an infection. How many DPO are you?


----------



## baileybubs

Oh baby bugs I'm so sorry, I would say I hope you are alright or are you ok but I know the answer. Please take care of yourself, loads of hugs to you and your family xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Babee_Bugs said:


> Hey ladies, just thought I would update, I miscarried today :(... I feel so heartbroken.
> 
> Im taking a break from trying for a few months, I think it was just too early :(

I'm so sorry Babee :( 

I hope you get your little one soon. :hugs: 

Like bailey said, take care of yourself and you know we'll be here if you need to rant or cry.

xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

nevergivingup said:


> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just thought I would update, I miscarried today :(... I feel so heartbroken.
> 
> Im taking a break from trying for a few months, I think it was just too early :(
> 
> O NOOOO!!!! Are U totally sure...i know that may be a crazy question to ask but you know we really dont like m/c's:cry:
> 
> Sorry Babee_Bugs,that you have to go through this again:nope:Click to expand...

Yeh I'm pretty sure :( I passed the sac etc earlier, I took a picture and my friend had a look for me, she's had 10 losses before and she confirmed it was the sac :(


----------



## baileybubs

flapjack10 said:


> Yep, that's so true. I did some lifting in work and thought that might have been the cause and really beat myself up about it.
> 
> Most miscarriages are due to a chromosome problem, so we really shouldn't feel guilty. It's just one of those things that wasn't meant to be
> 
> PMA! IT WILL BE US AGAIN!
> :thumbup:

I have to keep telling myself that bit it's so hard isn't it? My job is physical and can be stressful and I blamed that, I blamed caffeine, I blamed all sorts but logically I know I couldn't have done anything differently. I just have to keep the faith that this one sticks!! Listen to me.....I'm saying 'this one' already haha!! I really feel like I'm pregnant though.....it might just be wishful thinking but sometimes I think women have an intuition about these things....last month deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant, I was just hoping. This month feels different somehow...


----------



## nevergivingup

Babee_Bugs said:


> nevergivingup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babee_Bugs said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just thought I would update, I miscarried today :(... I feel so heartbroken.
> 
> Im taking a break from trying for a few months, I think it was just too early :(
> 
> O NOOOO!!!! Are U totally sure...i know that may be a crazy question to ask but you know we really dont like m/c's:cry:
> 
> Sorry Babee_Bugs,that you have to go through this again:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeh I'm pretty sure :( I passed the sac etc earlier, I took a picture and my friend had a look for me, she's had 10 losses before and she confirmed it was the sac :(Click to expand...

O my sorry Babee_Bugs:cry: Hope you find peace soon!


----------



## flapjack10

baileybubs said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, that's so true. I did some lifting in work and thought that might have been the cause and really beat myself up about it.
> 
> Most miscarriages are due to a chromosome problem, so we really shouldn't feel guilty. It's just one of those things that wasn't meant to be
> 
> PMA! IT WILL BE US AGAIN!
> :thumbup:
> 
> I have to keep telling myself that bit it's so hard isn't it? My job is physical and can be stressful and I blamed that, I blamed caffeine, I blamed all sorts but logically I know I couldn't have done anything differently. I just have to keep the faith that this one sticks!! Listen to me.....I'm saying 'this one' already haha!! I really feel like I'm pregnant though.....it might just be wishful thinking but sometimes I think women have an intuition about these things....last month deep down I knew I wasn't pregnant, I was just hoping. This month feels different somehow...Click to expand...

Eeeeek I can't wait for you to test! :flower:

I didn't have a smiley face on my OPK this morning, so I guess I'm 1dpo today! 

FX!


----------



## baileybubs

Someone on another thread told me that the day you get the positive opk is the day before you O and when you get a negative one after that is the actual day of O, which would only make me 2dpo today even though my positive opk was 3 days ago.....which does make sense. But I suppose it depends when your ovary actually releases the egg after the LH surge I guess. I'm playing it safe so I don't test way too early and saying I'm 2dpo today (although I will probably still do an IC on Wednesday anyway lol)


----------



## Preciousone

Hello Ladies, Im in limbo at the moment after recieving bad news at my scan 8 weeks bean measured 6 no HB. :cry: Im going to my Drs today for blood tests.

I know my dates arent wrong and im opting for a EPRC (d&c) after my scan thursday, My question was going to be do you think i could get another BFP after this but this thread answers it for me ! Thank you 
I hope to join most of you with BFP in July FX for us all, I did get caught quick ie 2 months of trying so who knows :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry for your loss preciousone. :hugs:

GL with getting your sticky bean!

xxx


----------



## ehdo9967

did most of you get negative pregnancy tests before starting to try? My OPK and Pregnancy tests still show me as postive but I haven't BD-ed yet. I know levels need to drop low to o, but how low do they have to be? Does anyone have guideance?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Everything I've read and heard you can still ovulate and get AF with 50miu of hcg in your system or lower... X


----------



## baileybubs

I've read the same, but it's not definate. I got a bfn before my bleeding stopped though so I'm not really too sure (I bled for 5 weeks though so it's not a surprise I got bfn!!)


----------



## flapjack10

I didn't do any pg tests after the initial tests when I saw the line getting fainter. The doc told me to test two weeks after the bleeding, but I couldn't face it.

xxx


----------



## Preciousone

I didn't realise even after Eprc a test will still be positive :( how shit are our bodies, I just want to try again ASAP and seems like its gonna take forever


----------



## flapjack10

I know hun :hugs:

The waiting and frustration is so rubbish!

xxx


----------



## jaggers

I wanted until I got a negative. From what I understand when you get a positive OPK you are believed to O 24-48hrs later. I was temping and I O'd 48 hours after my FIRST positive OPK since I got 2. That was also on CD 28 and I usually O on cd 14. You also have the best chances of conceiving if you do it like the day before you O so the sperm is waiting when the egg gets released. I got 'Taking control of your fertility' (a book) and it had TONS of info in it. This last month We'd BD once 2 days before O and twice after and we got it =)
Good luck ladies. I'm rooting for you, keep rooting for me ;) 
I also went on ebay and got 100opk and 100hpt ;)


----------



## Preciousone

Hi is this before AF arrived ? Congrats to you x


----------



## flapjack10

Rooting for you jaggers! How are you feeling?

xxX


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies how's everyone doing?

I'm 6dpo and dying to test!!! Got weird pinching feelings around my ovaries and uterus and been feeling achey and tight!! Hope is a sign of a little nugget snuggling up and not the witch getting ready to show herself!!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm 5dpo and soooooooooo itching to test even though I know there'll be nothing on it! TOO EARLY!


I think i have veiny boobs (though I have really pale skin). I've had a bit of a sore lower back today, but other than that no symptoms that I've noticed...

This is so harrrrrd! :grr:

GL Bailey! I've got everything crossed for you!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Eeeeek!! We are almost the same dpo flapjack!!! I tested this morning hahaha!! Bfn if course! Any symptoms hun? All I've got is weird achey twinges and what feels like O pains.


----------



## jaggers

I'm alright. Waiting on 4th beta, should be getting an ultrasound in the next few days if they'll call me back. It's driving me BONKERS. I had an annoying pain yesterday if I sat down or stood up and was BLOATED and GASSY. This lil one is already causing more trouble than DD did in the whole 9 months! Betas look great though!!
14dpo 408
16dpo 618
21dpo 5457
Just waiting on 24dpo. :)
I'll be watching for news from you guys.


----------



## nevergivingup

baileybubs said:


> Eeeeek!! We are almost the same dpo flapjack!!! I tested this morning hahaha!! Bfn if course! Any symptoms hun? All I've got is weird achey twinges and what feels like O pains.




flapjack10 said:


> I'm 5dpo and soooooooooo itching to test even though I know there'll be nothing on it! TOO EARLY!
> 
> 
> I think i have veiny boobs (though I have really pale skin). I've had a bit of a sore lower back today, but other than that no symptoms that I've noticed...
> 
> This is so harrrrrd! :grr:
> 
> GL Bailey! I've got everything crossed for you!
> 
> xxx

Dont worry FlapJack, im 5DPO also and i also tested today and a BFN but didnt hurt me one bit,bc i know i have to have it this time!!! GL ladies


----------



## flapjack10

Keep up the good work jagger!

GL girls! I've got lower back pain and convinced myself it's some sort of implantation cramps - I don't even though if they exist!?

:wacko:

Wow we're all similar dpo! It was meant to be!!!

Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I wanna test tomorrow!! Can't take anymore lol!! My uterus is all hard and I felt pains like AF but it's too early! Needing to pee a lot too, really think I might have it yay!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Dont test Jaggers, trust me we all want too, you only have 3 days left!!! im having EWCM, and my legs is sore and im still having on a off left Ovary pains. GL ladies


----------



## flapjack10

I tested yesterday so I knew what a BFN looked like lol!

:wacko:

I'm testing tomorrow 8dpo, but it doesn't count! I just need to know as I have a long day ahead of me.

Official testing Monday!


I'M SEEING BRUCE SPRINGSTEEN TOMORROW! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## jaggers

So I got my 4th beta 2 days ago and was really irritated with the lady who gave it to me. It's not the lady I usually talk to and she was kind of rude. 
A little confused here.
1st beta @ 14dpo 408
2nd @ 16dpo 818 (47.8 hour doubling time)
3rd @ 21dpo 5457 (43.8 Hours doubling time)
4th @ 24dpo 11,567 (68.28 Hour doubling time)
She said the number is within the 60% doubling within 48 hours but it really makes her nervous as it could be indicative of an ectopic pregnancy.
I've done a lot of reading and know I've read this on 20 different sites. 
Under 1,200 mIU/ml Between 30 and 72 Hours
1200-6000 mIU/ml Between 72 and 96 Hours
Over 6,000 mIU/ml Over 96 Hours
Which would explain why my doubling time increased. When I asked the RN about it she said 'Yeah it slows, but usually at like 35,000 not now. I said that I read after 6000 and she said "I've seen people at this point with numbers like 200,000" Ok, lady since were doing betas as you guys don't know my dates, you have no idea how far I am, and do not need to be a witch.
I am very upset she worded many things as she did. She scheduled my ultrasound and was upset I had to work all day the first day she asked about. (I have a job lady, and can't call in all the time.) I don't understand why she mentioned an ectopic in the first place as all it did was put additional worry on me when she should have just said we'll schedule the scan, since that's what we were doing in the first place! 
Everyone I've talked to agrees that there doesn't appear to be any reason she jumped to this conclusion as I've had no other symptoms and my numbers/doubling time are well within the limits for how far along and what my numbers are. 
I have my scan at 3pm (3.5hrs from now) to rule out ectopic and hope to all hell they are wrong as I do not know how I could deal with a loss under these circumstances. 
Chances of ectopic are like 1%, chances of ectopic that has a beta over 10,000 are 9% (ie, only 9% of ectopics have a beta over 10,000)
If it doesn't go well I have a feeling I'll be taking a break for a few months. It's hell to go through the 1st few weeks of pregnancy over again with the symptoms and worries, plus my boss must wonder why the hell I'm yawning and sick 24/7.
MEANWHILE please hope and pray I see my lil one in the CORRECT spot today, with a little heart flickering :)
Any feedback you guys are more than welcome!!


----------



## nevergivingup

aww jaggers i dont have much info on ectopic pregnancies, but i really pray and hope that's not the case. Some Healtcare workers can be soooo horrible at their job when they suppose to be encouraging and helpful not evil. My fingers are crossed that your scan will go ok and the little bean is fine, Def THINK POSITIVE MA'AM!!


----------



## baileybubs

I hope it all went ok jaggers. I don't know why they would think its ectopic based on just your betas, maybe ask on a thread in the TTCAL forum as I know there are a few ladies on there who have had ectopics that might have researched it more than i have though.

AFM, I caved and tested this morning at 8dpo and you were right never giving up, I shouldn't have!! Bfn and now im sad and convinced I'm not pregnant. I really felt like AF was coming today, really really achey and uterus feels hard and tightened so I thought I would be bound to be pregnant as AF not due for another four days. Never mind, positivity, I've got to remember that even if I'm not pregnant I can just keep trying and enjoy my life rather than obsessing over getting pregnant.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry about that woman jaggers! :grr: :grr: :grr:

I hope everything goes ok please let us know. I don't know much about it, but sending all my thoughts and prayers your way.

Sorry about BFN Bailey, but it is still really early hun :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I hope it's just too early. Despite saying that I wasn't going to get my hopes up I knew I would be disappointed! Just looking on t'internet thanks to dr google and in most cases 8dpo is too early to get BFP with urine as inplantation may not have even occurred yet. Hurry up eggy if you are there!! Does anyone watch Friends? I like to sing a song of Phoebe's;
"are you in there little foetus, in 9 months will you come greet us, I will buy you some Adidas" hahaha!!


----------



## nevergivingup

Baileybubs, Lol, that i never watched, "Friends", but the words to that song was very amusing.heehee. Dont worry ma'am, you're def to early. If i wouldve tested it wouldve had to be 10DPO at least, but that's evn worser bc i know it's closer. But i agree ma'am, you couldnt of said it better. We def still have a life to live regardless of what we get, and def another chance to try in July!! But of course we're thinkin Positive since it was early so that test dosent count, bc we're rooting that you def have a BFP!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

baileybubs said:


> Does anyone watch Friends? I like to sing a song of Phoebe's;"are you in there little foetus, in 9 months will you come greet us, I will buy you some Adidas" hahaha!!

:haha: yeah I love that episode!

Never watched _Friends_ nevergivingup? I am in shock!


8dpo so early -PMA Hun! You have got your sticky bean! Everytime you get disappointed it means you'll be more elated when you do see that BFP!

xxx


----------



## jaggers

https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa138/wcs40110/baby-2.jpg
Baby is in the right spot, measuring one day ahead. We got to see sac, pole, and a HB of 115. Baby was measuring 1 day ahead putting me at 6 weeks, with a due date of 2/14/2013. Not sure if I should change my due date or not... (I had guess 2/15/2013)


----------



## horseypants

high five sister! looking good :)

so happy to see this (i've been lurking)


----------



## baileybubs

That's brilliant jaggers!! So pleased for you!!

And thanks ladies, I had definatley learnt my lesson not to test so early haha!! Gonna leave it til Monday now which will be 12dpo so FX'd I that elusive BFP!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok!! 

Are you testing tomorrow flapjack?


----------



## jaggers

Thanks so much guys! It's good to know there's people rooting for me. If it makes you guys feel any better I always tested way too early too! lol


----------



## flapjack10

:cloud9: jaggers - so that rude woman was just full of crap then! :grr:


But yay to scan :dance:


I got up in the night and had a wee - just woken up and i don't really need one... So don't know if I'll test, Urrrgh I'm blatantly still going to test! I can't help myself, itchy fingers!

Love to all you girls!

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

BFN - 8dpo. Too early, but it had to be done! 

Testing on Monday too Bailey. Let's have some baby :dust:!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, loving that we are in exactly the same limbo flapjack!! I wish I hadnt tested at 8dpo and yet I'm itching to test again today haha!!

I actually felt queasy today!! Felt myself wishing to feel worse and feel sick coz I'm praying it's ms!!! I didn't get ms when I was pg before, what's it like?? This morning felt like sea sickness, still feeling it a little now. I have a really strong stomach and I never feel sick,even in my job where I carry out personal care, only when I'm drunk or hungover do I feel sick and neither of those for sure!!


----------



## nevergivingup

YAYYYYYY JAGGERS!!!!!!!!!! SILLY NURSES!!! i am soo glad it turned out great. And the baby is perfect!!! 

flapjack: No ma'am, i tried watching it, but i just cant dont like it. sorry. Not one of my pics.


----------



## flapjack10

nevergivingup said:


> flapjack: No ma'am, i tried watching it, but i just cant dont like it. sorry. Not one of my pics.

Hehe just don't know how you could escape it! Over here, it used to be on about 3 different channels practically 24/7 :haha:

Hope TWW is going well Bailey! I don't feel any symptoms... Is that a symptom? :haha:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well I haven't tested today, and I don't intend on testing tomorrow either, but if my cycle is still 28 days AF is due tomorrow. I had what definatley felt like AF cramps today, and feeling all full in my uterus area. Am pretty much expecting AF tomorrow now. But if she doesn't show I will test again Monday. Right now I am still feeling twinges and last night had what felt like strong O pains!! Oh and I'm starving, but I have been on my feet at work for 12 hours lol!!
Wish I hadn't been feeling every little twinge coz I had convinced myself I was pg and now I really don't think I am :cry: 

On well! Got to think positive, and if this month isn't meant to be then next month it will be!! My baby will arrive exactly when he/she is supposed to lol!! PMA!! (do I sound convincing there haha!!)


----------



## baileybubs

When are you testing again flapjack?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry you feel that way hun. I'm kinda the same - just don't feel any symptoms and not expecting a BFP to show on the test tomorrow.

I just wonder what else I can do if I'm not pg. We BDed at all the right times and using the digi OPKs really helped. I dunno...

FF says my AF is due on Friday so we'll see!

Like you say Bailey, if it's meant to be it will be!

xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Hi ladies, flapjack, about the Friends show on every channel, i would just turn the tv off. Like last night the DH and I BD and that darn show was on i tried to tolerate it but i couldnt i had to turn that tv off. It was messing up my climax concentration anyway.:haha: Well ladies I know we should stay positive but dont feel bad to not sometimes. bc honestly i have 3 more days to testing and i dont know if i really want to bc all my symptns have gone away,not one and my face is breaking out as it always do right b4 AF comes, ugghhh. i said i was going to test 10DPO bc alot of women do get a BFP at 10 DPO, but right now i feel like i'll just rather be surprise by AF than by a BFN. so until then:coffee:


----------



## twister7

Hi Ladies....

Im on CD35 from my MC and have been expecting AF as been having tummy cramps and craving chocolate lol, but had EWCM and a positive OPK today, can that be possible that to O that long after?
Thanks xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies,

Twister, sorry to say but yes it can be, I didn't O until cd 45 or there abouts after my mmc. Grab your oh and get to bed lol!!!

Flapjack - AF still isn't here. She's due today and yesterday was convinced she was coming. Having what feels like strong O pains from my left ovary now.....worrying!! I want to test today but will wait for fmu. 

Never giving up - I tested at 9dpo and bfn and was really disappointed. So have waited for AF and now she's not come I'll test. Part of me feels the same way you do though. I don't want to test and get bfn so would rather wait for AF to show up coz my cramps suggest she will do.


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Twister, sorry to say but yes it can be, I didn't O until cd 45 or there abouts after my mmc. Grab your oh and get to bed lol!!!

Hey baileybubs, don't be sorry Im over the moon that I have O (if I have), was getting bored and down waiting for AF to come and then wait another 2 weeks to O.

Does a + OPK always mean you are def ovulating, its the first time I have ever had a really strong +. My BBT on FF dont detect it yet, though I have had low temps last 2 mornings, is that was is supposed to happen?

Sorry about all the questions lol
Julie xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Julie,

A positive opk doesn't always mean you are ovulating no, it just means that you had an LH surge, but I dont use ff or chart my temp so I don't know about that. 
Do you feel any O pains, usually mine are strongest when I do O.


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Hi Julie,
> 
> A positive opk doesn't always mean you are ovulating no, it just means that you had an LH surge, but I dont use ff or chart my temp so I don't know about that.
> Do you feel any O pains, usually mine are strongest when I do O.

I do usually feel a bit of something yeah, and I have been having cramps usually get sore boobs though and I haven't yet, saying that the month I fell pregnant I had convinced myself I hadn't O because I did not have any symptoms at all...:dohh:
Was just about to give up on OPK I always get nothing or just a very faint line yesterday I got this....
 



Attached Files:







311.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Twister I don't know much about OPKs that why I got the digi ones!

Any sign of AF Bailey? Yesterday afternoon I had diarrhoea (sorry TMI) :( obviously I thought is this a symptom? Opinion is divided on this!

So 11dpo and tested with FMU. We think we see something on the FRER, but who knows!:wacko:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/b1c71d20.jpg

GL to you all :)


----------



## baileybubs

Twister - mine were always really faint or none existent until 13 days ago I got a clearly dark positive and next day back to no line at all!! That why I am going for digi opk's next month!! Just keep bd'ing and fingers crossed for you!!

Flapjack - I can't see anything but I'm on my iPhone, plus I have major line-eye from squinting at mine!! Bfn again for me with my cheap tests. They are 20uml and in 12 dpo do think I'm out but AF was due yesterday and still no sign despite cramps the past two days!! Oh is getting me a frer and will test again later in the week but gonna see if AF comes before Friday.


----------



## twister7

Flapjack... I can see something I think. Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I had nothing on my ICs, but saw something on the FRER... Maybe! Really bad line eye too...!


I hope AF stays away for you and your BFP is just around the corner!

Deffo recommend the digi OPKs.

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Julie! I looked at all the pics too much! Going cross eyed! :haha:


----------



## twister7

When I got BFP in April really really struggled to see anything on IC, dot a lot better line with the Tesco test.
You had many symptoms Flapjack?
xx


----------



## flapjack10

Nope no symptoms really... Veiny boobs and diarrhoea yesterday (sorry). Apart from that...

That test is a real squinter so I'm hoping that a line really shows tomorrow [-o&lt;

:dust: for us all!

xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

hi ladies, Flapjack honestly i squinted and turned my laptop upside down and i couldnt see anything, give it some more time!

How do you post a pic up here?


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks anyway! I downloaded the photo bucket app for iPhone it gives you the image code to put it on here. Or on your PC when you reply to a post click on Manage Attachments and select your file.

xxx


----------



## nevergivingup

[IMG]https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1340636804replacepic.jpg[/IMG]

Hey ladies, heres a pic, i tried to tweek it but im not to good at it but this is the best i can do.


----------



## twister7

Hey nevergivingup, that's a def BFP. Congrats.. :) xx


----------



## jaggers

I would double check the WalMart test with something a little better. Looks like a BFP but I had like 3 false positives before my real one. I really hope it's real!


----------



## jaggers

Flapjack, I'm seeing something. My 8dpo test looked like that. Should be better tomorrow!


----------



## rosebud33610

had a mc on june 11 and trying/tried immediately think i ovulated on 20-21st so im hoping for another baby with no af . baby dust to everyone that needs it :)


----------



## flapjack10

nevergivingup said:


> [IMG]https://i1265.photobucket.com/albums/jj501/shawnyetta1/1340636804replacepic.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Hey ladies, heres a pic, i tried to tweek it but im not to good at it but this is the best i can do.

That is deffo a line! 



rosebud33610 said:


> had a mc on june 11 and trying/tried immediately think i ovulated on 20-21st so im hoping for another baby with no af . baby dust to everyone that needs it :)

GL rosebud. Sorry for your loss. We're here if you need support. Some of us didn't get the BFP before AF, but we've stuck around here anyway.

Too scared to say BFP! but I'll do a little dance :dance:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/d264b0ce.jpg

Sorry if you can't see it girls, but we can in RL! Let's say this, it's deffo not a BFN!

Sticky dust please!

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/c9535efe.jpg

xxx


----------



## twister7

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh Flapjack can def see a line today :happydance:
Congrats :hugs:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thank you! Starting to get excited now! Trying to not let MC worry happen! PMA! 

What will be, will be!

xxx


----------



## twister7

Wishing you all the luck in the world sweetheart, sending loads of babydust. xxxxx

How many DPO are you?


----------



## baileybubs

Wow congrats flapjack and never giving up!! I definatley see lines!!! 

AFM still no AF!!! Did a hpt yesterday and bfn so doing a frer tomorrow morning with fmu, not hopeful though, would have thought I would have got BFP by now as I'm 13dpo :crys:


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Bailey!

If you're doing ICs then nothing is showing up on my ICs and they are supposedly 10miu...

There's still hope!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh really?? Well mine are cheap Internet hpts that are supposed to be 20uml. Have you used an IC today? And what dpo are you now? I'm getting ovary ache now (not pain, ache!). Got a frer now, don't know whether to use it tomorrow when in 14dpo or just keep it a little longer to see if AF shows and use it Friday when I'm 16dpo.


----------



## flapjack10

I did an IC this morning and nothing came up so I dipped my FRER too and that's when I got the line.

These ICs are blue handled and my last ones had green on them so I don't know if that makes a difference...? They should be 10miu though - how rubbish!

Maybe keep it a bit longer hun, after getting disappointed on 8dpo it might be the best thing to wait.


Whatever you decide - good luck!:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks flapjack, my oh got me a twin pack so I'm gonna use one tomorrow anyway lol!!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeeek! Good luck! I'm sending all my thoughts and prayers and baby dust to you xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thank you, but I'm not going to get my hopes up, I'm already planning my Saturday party with my friends! As well as my tattoo, going to book it later this week.


----------



## flapjack10

How'd testing go Bailey? :flower:

It's always good to have non-preggo plans to luck forward too I reckon!

I made plans to go to Brighton at the end of July on a girly piss up weekend. I'm still going to go, but just going to tell my friends I'm pgs. I'll only be 8 weeks (hopefully - stick little one, stick!), but I don't want to lie to them.

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hey flapjack,

Guess I must have forgot to update in my annoyance, as you can see from my ticker I am now cd2, AF showed after all that!! At least i didnt waste the frer lol!!

Trying to stay positive but think mother nature is cruel and my hormones are making me super moody and miserable haha!

Oh well, got loads of digi opk's ordered, 4 Frers and a cb digi and just ordered preseed too! Bring on that egg!!


----------



## flapjack10

:grr: bloody AF! 

I'm sorry hun :hugs: but yes at least you didn't waste that precious FRER!

Sounds like you've got it sorted for next month! :thumbup:

I really hope you you get your sticky bean next month! It'll all be worth it when you've got the lines, then the bump, then the baby! 


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks hun, I feel a bit let down, and a bit crazy as I felt sure I was pg and had been queasy and all sorts for apparently no reason!! But I am going all gung-ho for this month and my dwelling on last month!


----------



## horseypants

i had prickly boobs yesterday and felt totlly prego. alas it was my body playing tricks on me. this happened to me last time too, where i was having all sorts of physical symptoms. gr! getting it together and gonna try try try to catch lil eggy, hopefully in the next two weeks. congrats to many of you and 

:dust:

for the rest! xo

extra for you baileybubs xoxx
:dust: :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Aww thanks horsey pants that's so sweet!

What cycle day are you on now hun? Fingers crossed for us both!! And lots of :dust: for you!!


----------



## flapjack10

:dust:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks flapjack! Have you had your pg confirmed with your doc yet?


----------



## flapjack10

Just been for a wee and when I wiped there was watery red blood.... Now I have AF like cramps.:nope:

Don't know what to do my hubby is in work. I don't want to ring him in work and get him worried when he can't come home.

This is not nice... I'll just have to see what happens and wait for hubby to come home at midnight.

:(

No, not been to docs yet... I'll see how this blood goes tonight. If it turns into obvious AF then I guess I've had another early loss? That line is on those tests!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh flapjack I hope it's all ok, it might just be normal spotting, it can happen and pregnancies turn out fine. Please try not to panic, I know that's really hard to do. And cramps can be a normal part too. I really hope it wasn't a very early loss hun. When would your AF have been due? When I was pg I got AF cramps when I was due on but turned out to be inplantation cramps xx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun... I hope it is just 'normal' bleeding.

Whatever will be, will be.

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sending loads of sticky dust your way hun, I really hope it's all ok. Keep me posted, and I'll be available most of the evening if you need to chat. Nothing worse than worrying all by yourself xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Bailey. I'll go and check again soon...

Feeling really tired now and drained :(


----------



## baileybubs

Just rest and try to relax hun, maybe try to watch something distracting on tv. Something to just get engrossed in and try to forget until your oh gets home xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Already done! Watching the Kardashians! Lol!


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Well that will certainly take your mind off it!! I have recently started watching Lost from the beginning as I never saw it and I've bought the box sets for cheap, it's an addictive program!! Just at the end of season 2 now and I bought season 3 this week which thankfully already arrived! I work long shifts you see and then have 3 and a half days off work so after doing all my housework etc I get kinda bored!!


----------



## flapjack10

I watched the first series of Lost, but then couldn't keep up with it!

Have you watched Mad Men? I watched all 4 series in 4 weeks it's so boss.

Just checked and I'm still bleeding, but not 100% sure what it is.


----------



## horseypants

flapjack, i love mad men!
baileybubs is right. it could just be normal spotting. fingers crossed for you. xo

i'm only on cd10 today. no idea when i'll o. after my last mc i had a 56 day cycle, then 34, then 31! i'm going to need to get in the mood for a lot of :sex: in order to catch the egg. i'm temping and doing opks though, so we will see.


----------



## baileybubs

I never watched mad men either, it looked good though!

I watched the first two series of lost when it was on channel
4 but then it went to sky and I didn't have it so I kinda lost Lost! So now me and oh are watching it all. We've watched the first 2 series in 2 weeks haha!
Don't lose faith hun, hopefully it's all ok. What's the bleeding like now? Like AF or just slight?

Horsey pants get bd'ing!! If your cycles are getting shorter you may O soon. Keep doing those opk's! I got annoyed with the cheapy ones coz mine were stark white blank! I obviously don't have a lot of the luteal hormone in my system normally so I've gone for the more expensive digi ones this month to see how they go!


----------



## flapjack10

Loads of AF like blood now. Never mind....

Don't really understand it couldn't have been evaps on all those FRERS and ICs. It must be another chemical.

Now the decision whether to try next cycle or not...

xxx

Bailey I used FMU with the digis and it worked a treat. Then I tested in the afternoon too once I got the smiley face.


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear hun, I'm so sorry. I was hoping it was just normal bleeding. I would go see your doctor though to get some blood tests done and make sure everything ok, just in case it was ectopic or something (which I doubt) but I would ask for a referral for a scan just so you have peace of mind that everything is ok down there before you ttc again.

Big hugs to you :hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Bailey. I'm trying to be positive about it. I'll make a doctor's appointment so I can discuss options if I do get pg again.

I'm sure it'll make it even more special when my bean does stick.

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Exactly hun! And maybe if you tell your doctor it's really upsetting you and getting you down then he/she might run some blood tests to see if you have any problems that might cause it. Could be something simple like taking a progesterone supplement that can help xx


----------



## twister7

So sorry Flapjack...:(

What a bummer about AF catching you baileybubs.


----------



## Preciousone

Hi Everyone How are you all feeling? Its been 11 days since my EPRC im no longer experiencing brown watery discharge (sorry TMI) I only bleed for an hour after too 
Im still getting +HPT and +OPK please someone tell me that il get a -HPT soon ;(

I want this to be my month and i have a good feeling about it ;) Im going to be :sex: constantly from now on until whenever lol (poor OH)

Congrats to those who have their :bfp: and GL to those who are still in limbo like me :hugs:

BNB is the best thing ever for support as no one likes talking about my mmc, my mum had a mmc but when i said im still getting +HPT she was shocked apparantly in her day she had to take urine to a chemist and wait 5 days for a result so she never thought of testing after her D&C !! Crazy huh !


----------



## flapjack10

GL precious one. You will get a negative hpt soon then a sticky BFP!

Good plan with the BDing, I have a similar plan myself! My AF/chemical bleeding should be all gone by tomorrow and then it's on with OPKs!

I seriously have no idea what I would do without all the ladies on here. One of the best decisions I've ever made!

It will be us! PMA :dust:


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I feel the same ladies, don't know how I would cope without the support I get from you lovely ladies! 

Glad to hear you are both feeling positive flapjack and precioustone, it's so hard to keep the faith sometimes, PMA all the way!!

AFM, cd7 and I've got my opk's ready for testing and my preseed ready for dtd lol!! We will all get our rainbow babies, fingers crossed July will be our month!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oops I'm out of count, I've somehow lost a day coz I'm cd8 not 7 haha :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

I'm CD 8, but I reckon you're CD 9 by now!

FX!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Yes cd9 today, well I guess cd10 actually as its gone midnight lol! Did an opk this morning and in my typical style it came up with the error sign haha! Try again tomorrow (well in the morning lol). July will be our month flapjack! So sorry June ended up in a chemical for you hun but we will both get there, and everyone else on this thread. I'm a big believer in PMA and I think if you can believe it will happen then it will. Chin up ladies, our rainbow babies are just waiting for us to meet them!

I had a hard day today, lady at work came in with her newborn, I had a little cry in the toilet as I should be 6 months next week but that's ok coz all this has made me stronger, brought me and the oh closer and made me realise whats important in life. I hope my positive attitude will stick even if I get a bfn again this month but I think everything happens for a reason and we will all be happy in the end!

Am I being annoyingly chipper today??


----------



## flapjack10

Nope, not annoyingly chipper! It's just what I need to read! My PMA has been on a slight decline the last week, but you've bumped me up again - there's your good deed for the day! I had a little cry yesterday too. I was telling my hubby that his MIL wanted to take me and his cousin shopping for a wedding outfit for his cousin who is 7 months pg. As I started to tell him I just burst into tears about having to go maternity shopping... Bad times. He gave me a big hug and said I didn't have to go, but it's not until next weekend so I'll see how I feel then.

I started my OPKs and got a neg! Hopefully smiler should be here this time next week if all goes to plan! I hope yours work this morning!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh hun, I'm so sorry about MIL asking you to do that. People can be so hurtful without even realising can't they. When I went back to work after my mc my boss told me she was moving me to a different unit (as a temporary promotion) to cover maternity. I was do upset that just a few weeks after I had lost my baby I was then being moved to cover someone else whilst they went and had theirs! Turns out thought that moving me was the best thing coz I'm now there permanently and have officially been promoted yay! Everything happens for a reason, even if that reason isn't clear at first. 

I forgot to do my opk this morning! It's ok coz it's my day of so I've not had a drink yet today and will do it later lol!! Just wanted it to be the same time every day and from tomorrow I'm in work every morning on 12 hour shifts! I pretty much know that my opk will be negative though. I got slight O pains yesterday but not much so I don't think it's happening yet.


----------



## baileybubs

Either I've got a bad batch or I'm doing something wrong coz my digi opk came up with the error sign again!! Looked at the lines after I ejected the stick and the line was dark but not as dark as the control line, but the packaging says to ignore those lines anyway!! Gonna do a cheap opk later instead!


----------



## flapjack10

True that, everything does happen for reason, but that must have been really rough for you. :(

Hmmm that's really weird. This is what i do:

Pee into my pee cup (it has a pig on it, oink, oink)
Take off the pink cap on the test stick
Put the test stick in so that the pink arrows are pointing toward each other
Wait for test ready symbol (pic of test not flashing)
Dip for 15 secs plus Mississippis
Put pink cap back on and leave to see result.

Any difference?

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I didn't take the cap off before I inserted it! I think that was my problem, but my instructions don't say when to take the cap off! Stupid eBay digis, probably an old batch as they are in date but only til the end of this year.


----------



## flapjack10

I only figured taking the cap off because I think I had an error once from taking the cap off when it was in the holder. So frustrating!

Hopefully you can start using them properly and get that smiley face and then it's business time!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Just got this from a cheapy, which is good for me as last month I didn't really get a second line until the day it was darker than the control. Taking this as a good sign!
 



Attached Files:







7546b044.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## flapjack10

Must be weird to feel good at seeing a negative haha!

xx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah lol, only coz its not as blank as usual, just glad my LH levels seem to be being picked up by opk's now. I was a little worried that it could affect me getting pg or staying pg if my normal LH levels were that low that i didn't even get a second line!! Weird kind of relief!


----------



## horseypants

well im glad we've decided not to be too chipper on here cause im definitely not. just about the only nice thing i have to say is at least it's friday

im frustrated at my temps, my work schedule,. my love life, and most of all because i am worried about missing or having missed o this cycle. wtf temps? how do i even have a pulse with temps this low. im doing opks, hardly a line even though i had some around this time last week. 

i did a few opks after the d&c before first af and got some of what i coined "almsot positives." now i know the first one was a positive.

did i miss it again?

most likely not. my cycles went stupid long after my last mc. -it was mmc. i was hoping this time magically, the d&c would have some sneaky benefit of bumping my cycle back in to line quicker. gr. i dont know why im more mad though - over the possibility of a short cycle or a long one.

happy for the relief in getting a lil line baileybubs xo


----------



## baileybubs

Oh horsey pants I'm sorry you are feeling down. Big hugs and hope you feel better. It's horrible when opk's are so hard to read!! I'm not going to do them next month. Just doing them this month so I can see if my cycle has changed and know when AF is due.
Hope you have a better day today xxx

AFM I got the opk to work today!! And it was negative of course lol! Taking a cheapie one to work with me to do at 5pm so I can compare it with yesterday's.

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Horseypants :hugs: I'm sorry things are rubbish for you. I really hope you haven't missed O.

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for you and I really hope everything starts to straighten out for you!

Yay for digi OPKs finally working for you Bails!

Time to start going at it now! Get some advance party spermies in there ready for Miss Eggy!
:sex: :dust:


----------



## Sirbaby

Little J said:


> In march i had a MC at 5 weeks and got pregnant straight away before an AF. I then MC in april at the 5 week mark as well. If ur body isnt ready to be pregnant again your body wont let you so there is no medical reason to wait (unless u were far along of course)
> 
> For my next BFP my Dr. will have me get blood taken ASAP to see if my progesterone levels are too low which may be causeing my early MC. But she personally thinks it was just 2 unlucky times with bad chromosomes splitting.
> 
> I am not waiting this cycle either for another AF. I am just goin to let nature take its course.
> 
> I did notice that I ov'd a week later than i normally would have after my 1st MC, and I am yet to ov after my 2nd (but if it follows suit of my last one... i prob wont ov until next week)
> 
> Good luck my dear! :flower:



Just noticing that you get right back pregnant!!! I don't want to wait either but I'm so confused on what my body is or isn't doing.


----------



## twister7

Horseypants hope this is the begining of a better week for you...:)

Bailybubs, are you temping? Pleased you are having better luck with OPK... :)

Flapjack you will be O soon wont you?

AF got me on Saterday 13 DPO, first AF since MC 24th May....:(
A week after MC I had a scan to check everything was ok, and was discharged but told that I still had some bits left inside, though not enough for concern. However was told I would 100% not be able to get pregnant untill said bits had gone.
Anyway what I wanted to know is is that correct and since I have not bled from then till now was their no chance of falling pg even though I O'd?
Does that make sense lol, it's hard sometimes to get across what you mean.....
Julie xx


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about AF, Julie :( At least now it's a fresh start! 

I'm not sure about the 'bits' hun, but hopefully they've gone now with AF and you can have a real chance this month! :dust:

Hopefully I will O is a couple of days. Neg OPks so far! FX!

xxx


----------



## Al Syr

New in this thread, for several days I have been reading from the very beginning of this thread :hugs:

I went in on June 21st for my first u/s I was supposed to be 7w1d and the u/s showed that I had "just conceived" which was impossible. Doctor sent me in for blood work. My numbers were 1322 then 48 hours later they were only 1400. On Monday the 25th I took cytotec to end the pregnancy and be able to move on and start all over. I just stopped bleeding on Saturday. My doctor told me to wait a cycle or two but I don't know if I want to listen to him or not. I have read a lot of your posts and they make me lean towards the not waiting side haha. 

Yesterday it just hit me that I'm not pregnant anymore and that I had to miscarry and I have been very upset for about 24 hours now. My dh is trying to "seduce" me even though he sees how upset I am. I feel like he is being very inconsiderate. 

I have my follow up u/s on Friday to see everything is out. Hope everything is and I can move on.

Keep your fingers and toes crossed for me please!


----------



## flapjack10

> New in this thread, for several days I have been reading from the very beginning of this thread

 Wow! That's an achievement!

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I think sometimes it does take a while for it to hit you what has happened. I know I just kept on feeling really disappointed or kept getting reminded how excited I was. 

I'm sure your OH doesn't mean to be inconsiderate. I think at times like this wires can really easily get crossed without proper communication. I had a big falling out with my OH after the first MC. I kept wanting to talk about it and he said there wasn't anything else to talk about, as we'd already talked about everything. Then he said he couldn't empathise with me because, I was the one who went through it _physically_ and he didn't. This made him feel guilty, but also separates him more from the actual event, whereas I had a constant reminder of what had happened (the bleeding/my body not feeling pregnant).

Hope everything is ok on Friday and that you come to a decision on what you want to do. Even if you just wanted to NTNP.

:hugs:

AFM - CD14 and no smiley face on my OPK yet. Trying to BD as much as poss, but it's proving quite difficult! Hopefully we'll have BD'd enough! Gonna try tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## twister7

Hiya Al....

Sorry for you loss. I think it's quite common like Flapjack said to get wires crossed at such an emotional time, I too went through a hard time with my DH shortly after MC. I see now that he struggled a lot with what happened more than I realised at the time, but as a result has now brought us closer together. At the end of the day no one knows at that time what you are going through apart from each other. I also found it very hard to keep my emotions in check and remained in denial about what had happend.
We were not advised a great deal about when was classed to be "the right" time to start trying again apart from waiting for 1st period for dating purposes. We personally started as soon as I stopped bleeding but to be honest DH stuggled with that a little to begin with. I'm Just ending 1st period so looking foward to going for it this cycle....;)

Happy bonking Flapjack....;) Good luck trying to catch that peskie egg....
Julie xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies,

Welcome al. So sorry for your loss hun. I agree with the others, sometimes wires can get crossed at these emotional times. He might seek intimacy as a comfort, but just explain to him how you feel. As for ttc it's a matter of whether you feel you could emotionally and physically cope with another possible miscarriage. Not that you will miscarry again of course, but you need to feel you would be ready to cope if that horrible chance did happen. That's the way I saw it anyway. I personally felt ready and ttc straight away but apparently my body wasn't ready yet as I'm now on cycle 2 and waiting to ovulate so I can catch that eggy this time!!

Flapjack - I'm a day ahead of you lol!! Have you o'd yet? Did a digi earlier and bloody error again, lord knows why, so did a cheapy and the pick is included below. It's getting darker yay!! And I'm getting strong O pains now too yay!! Still dtd every other day and using preseed! Going to Asda to buy more pregnacare today too lol!! Need to build up my folic acid!

Twister - sorry AF got you hun. I had bits left too and my doc said I wouldn't O or consequently get AF until the bits had been absorbed so if you have got AF then they should have gone. So now your womb is all clear ready for this months eggy!!

Oooh and im wedding planning at the moment and went to see a venue yesterday! Loved it!


----------



## baileybubs

Forgot opk pic lol
 



Attached Files:







4db84b4b.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Al Syr

Thanks everyone! Btw congrats to everyone who got their bfp already! Today I'm going on a walk to a park called garden of the gods with some ladies from my mommy me group. Hopefully that will clear my mind and I'll feel a little better. Now I'm just antsy for Friday. I wish I could get a "your pregnant" from my doctor and I can pretend it was an oops. It we haven't bd so I won't get that hehe. I just stopped bleeding on Saturday so we will see if I can pin point ov like I did in may.


----------



## flapjack10

Haven't O'd yet! Should do on Friday! FX!

Yay to darker OPK, booo to digi being a pain.

Think it's about time we had some dust up in this thread!

:dust::flower::dust::kiss:
:dust::happydance::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

xxx


Oooooh wedding planning - I used to love it! Where did you go look at? It's ok if you'd rather not say :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## horseypants

Al syr hugs xo

Baileybubs and flapjack, yay for impending o!

:dust: for everyone. 

Me, I wanted a good temp shift to indicate there was an eggie to go with recently positive opk but alas no real temp shift. Gr! ...feeling just fine emotionally tho. 

Wishing everyone tons of luck and as much happiness today as ya'all can handle :p


----------



## baileybubs

Loads of baby dust to you too horsey pants!! Glad you are feeling good!

Flapjack - I looked at the de vere in Blackpool, it's very nice!! They gave me a quite today which is actually fairly reasonable (or as reasonable as you can get for a wedding these days!!). September 2013 seems so far away but I bet it flies by!!

It got me thinking about whether I should be ttc at the moment though. It would be hard to save up money when on maternity!! I almost suggested we stop today but then I thought that it wouldn't matter, we'd still afford the wedding and the baby somehow, where there's a will there's a way! But I am going to go back on bc pill in November if I haven't managed to get my BFP, don't fancy walking down the aisle looking like a beached whale I'm not exactly 'slim' as it is :rofl: although I have been losing weight on my diet, only another stone to go and I'm perfect weight lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

And can't believe we are both due to O on friday flapjack!!


----------



## flapjack10

I'm so stupid! I went for a wee this morning and forgot to wee in my pee cup. I dipped my OPK anyway (in the toilet) and it came up with negative, but I can't rely on this result. Going to have to do one later to double check!

:dohh:

Ooooh nice! We're both in the North West (sorry if we had already worked this out) :thumbup: If we get to be bump buddies we should so meet up! 

The time really does fly by! I can't believe my wedding was nearly 2 years ago! :wacko: You'll be fine saving up and being on maternity - there's no perfect plan to life, just gotta go with the flow! Wow a stone lost - that's amazing well done! I'm not trying to lose weight, but I am trying to eat healthier as last time I weighed myself I was on the heavier side of what I should be. Losing weight would be a bonus! 

Maybe we are synchronising with O :haha:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, you make me laugh flapjack! Mine was negative this morning too, gonna do another cheapie this afternoon to compare to yesterdays. BFPs here we come lol!!


----------



## baileybubs

Whereabouts in the north west are you hun, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm in Chester! 

So we'll both be peeing on sticks this afternoon - nice! :haha:

BFPs deffo! My hubby was too tired to BD last night - I'll take no excuses tonight though! 

xxx


----------



## jaggers

I was reading that there's 2 mines a day your LH usually surges, but can't remember when now. Maybe 11am and 5pm? I'd google it again, it kind of helps if you miss the cup in the Am. lol I remember the day my temp rose after O I was so freakin excited I went running into the bathroom and forgot to check. Mwhahaa! 
I fell off this thread for a min but hope you all are well!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks Jaggers - I felt like such a doofus! I even thought to myself just before I got to the bathroom, "Oooh I hope I see the smiley face!"

Nice to hear from you! :flower:

You're an olive :) How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## jaggers

Just need to figure out sugar issues. If I go more than like 2 hrs without eating something I crash. No fun. Dr just told me she's not surprised, I'm little. Carbs and protein. I'm going to have to sneak food into work. lol 
I've made it past my m/c point last time!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!! Jaggers that must be such a relief to get past that point! Hope you are keeping well! Did you google what the average surge times are?

I just did another opk and it's fainter again!! But maybe I've not had my second surge and should do another opk in a bit? 

Flapjack - I'm in chorley so we aren't too far apart! How long is your luteal phase normally? Mines 14 days do if I do O tomorrow I'll be testing on Sat 28th July! Can't wait!! 
I've just calculated that if I do get a BFP this month my edd will be April 5th 2013!! Fingers crossed for a spring baby for us!!


----------



## twister7

Whay Jaggers on gettting passed that point..:)

I didn't realise you get all these different surges I just thought if you got a dark line job done, I never do anymore after that. Will start from CD13 and just keep going I think...

I read last night on a iphone app to take cough medicine, as it loosens your cervical mucus as well as on your chest. That's a new one on me.....
Julie xx


----------



## flapjack10

Yay Jaggers I'm so happy for you! Hope you find a solution to having low energy!

Bails- I'm not sure on my luteral phase I haven't really got one. FF says 13 days, but I'm testing on 26th July because I'm off on a girly weekend to Brighton. I need to know if I'm pg so I can try to squeeze a doc app in and just so I know for my own sanity! But trying to avoid testing early this month. If I wasn't going to Brighton I wouldn't be testing until I was late, but hey ho!

OMG! It would be so amazing if we had the same EDD! Eeeeep best get cracking!

I just got a smiley face on my OPK :) hmm maybe your wee wasn't strong enough?

xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I thought that but it looked dead concentrated lol! One of the ladies on another thread said that maybe I already O'd and I just missed the LH surge with my opk's coz I can't always test at the same time. I'm gonna test again tomorrow and if it's faint again I will take yesterday/today as O day coz they say that the day your opk goes lighter again is that day you actually O, the positive opk just shows that you have the surge before you O , if you get me lol!

Yay on your smiley face flapjack!!! Get that oh to the bedroom!!

And I'd never heard of that Julie, I'm using preseed anyway to help keep the spermies safe on their journey lol!!


----------



## twister7

Im giving preseed a go this month too...

Flapjack we dont wanna here from you for the rest of the night..;)

Julie xx


----------



## horseypants

i got crosshairs :dance:

it kind of looks like we bd-ed allthe time except when we really should have, but i'm still super hopeful and feeling good about this cycle. spring babies yeah! this weekend we will be 2 week waiting :p


----------



## flapjack10

Yay horseypants! :thumbup:

Hmmm yeah maybe that's why bailey. Let us know how today's OPK goes!

AFM - BD'ed last night :happydance: And still got smiley face on my OPK so going to BD tonight and hopefully tomorrow too.

Let's catch some egg!

:thumbup:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Yay! Those elusive smiley faces are loving you!! I have heard that once you get the smiley face its when it's gone that you have just o'd coz the smiley face recognises the LH surge not the ovulation. So keep :sex: up!!!

Gonna do my opk at 2pm as it always seems to have best results then. If its faint I'll assume that I already O'd the day before yesterday. I did have ovary ache yesterday which usually is a sign that I have already ovulated.....but who knows with my crazy body lol!!


----------



## jaggers

horseypants your timing looks fine. I think hubby and I had hit like 2 days before O and one day after and we caught!


----------



## Al Syr

Hey ladies! So everything went grat at my appointment on Friday. Everything looks back to normal, and although my OB recommends I wait two cycles he said if it happens right away then it happens. 

I do have a question for a lot of you. I induced miscarriage on moday June 25, we had sex on Monday thhe second or Tuesday the 3rd on of those two dates. I had stopped bleeding and that's why we did it. The next day I started to bleed a little bit again and it went away around the 6the or the 7the and then has sex just 3 days ago. In reality I highly doubt I am pregnant again already BUT with my first pregnancy I got some discoloration between my breast when I was pregnant. It went away when my son was born. Then in June when I first got my bfp that discoloration came back which is why I suspected I was pregnant again and I was. Well after I induced miscarriage that discoloration started fading and it was hard to see it. Well for the past 2-3 days I have noticed it is coming back, it is darker today than it was last night. I'm also very very tired. 

I think this all has to do with hormones going back to normal and AF getting ready to come BUT just in case, did anyone get pregnant that soon without even knowing you were ovulating? I'm a little scared


----------



## flapjack10

Definitely be prepared for it being hormones screwing with you! That's one thing I've learned about MCs! Are you tempted to test to see or just going to wait for AF? Are you technically CD21? It does seem a bit early to O and them be pg, but stranger things have happened!

:dust: :hugs:

AFM- no smiley faces anymore so I'm in the TWW as planned! 2dpo and testing on 26th July! 

Love to you all!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there!

I agree with flapjack, I think it might be too early and could very well be hormones playing tricks on you. I was convinced I had conceived again right after my bleeding stopped, I had symptoms similar to when I got my BFP, but it was just hormones. Its still possible though hun, they do say you can ovulate as soon as the bleeding stops. And I wouldn't worry, if your body wasn't ready to get pregnant again it wouldn't ovulate.......I bled for 5 weeks after mc then waited another 4 for AF, my body wasn't ready to ovulate straight away coz it turned out I had retained tissue just behind my cervix. If your body is ready then everything will be fine if you have conceived again!!


----------



## baileybubs

And yay for 2ww flapjack!!

AFM, still no positive opk!! Think I may have already o'd and missed the LH surge when I've even even testing with fmu. Oh well, all I can do is keep dtd and wait and see!


----------



## horseypants

and on that note, im convinced i could be pg. testing tomorrow at 8dpo...

baileybubs, with opks, i have more luck testing around 3pmish than with fmu......... maybe try that?


----------



## flapjack10

GL HP! I'll have my FX for you! :flower:

Thanks for putting me in your signature, Baileybubs :blush:


AFM - 3dpo and not feeling like this will be a successful cycle! Not in a negative way, just not feeling it! :shrug: :flower:


----------



## twister7

Good luck, horseypants xx


----------



## baileybubs

Don't lose the faith flapjack!!

And horsey pants, having that feeling that you just know is a really good sign!!

Twister, how's things going now?

AFM - forgot to take an opk with me to work doh!! But felt sooooo angry today for no reason!! But did an opk when I eventually got home and look!! Think it's positive!!
 



Attached Files:







a9a939c0.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## flapjack10

Oooooh deffo looks positive! Maybe you weren't angry, just horny! Lol!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies can I join? 
Hi Horseypants and bailey I already kno you guys :wave:
Had a dnc on tues and starting my OPKs tomoro I feel o is coming getting lots of cm. xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Cheryl! :howdy:

Sorry for your loss. I hope you get your Rainbow baby soon! :dust:

Let us know how everything goes!

:hugs:


----------



## CherylC3

flapjack10 said:


> Hi Cheryl! :howdy:
> 
> Sorry for your loss. I hope you get your Rainbow baby soon! :dust:
> 
> Let us know how everything goes!
> 
> :hugs:

Hey sorry for ur losses to Hun :hugs: 

Let's hope we all get our rainbows after my 1st loss I didn't o till cd34 but I think this time it will be sooner. X


----------



## flapjack10

I had a 43 day cycle after my first loss, but I don't think that's the case this cycle as I ovulated on CD16. FX! 

Are you heading straight to the docs after you get your BFP? (see how I am talking about 'when' and not 'if' - I am THAT confident it will happen for you)

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi Cheryl!!

I deffo think the increased cm is a very good sign. When I had my last check up scan after mc it showed that my ovary was actually swollen in preparation for O and that was when I was still bleeding so I definately think it's possible to O pretty soon. Think it just depends when your body is ready! Are you starting opk's from today?

Flapjack any symptoms?? I'm so glad I am finally in the 2ww with you!! Although I am goin to try and avoid thinking every little thing is a symptom!

Horsey pants how are you today? Any more feelings? When do you test?

Twister hope you are ok hun x


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome to the TWW! The :witch: is :ban:

I'm trying to avoid doing that too. Then again 4dpo and I just don't think I've got any symptoms anyway! Only 9 days left til testing (not that I'm counting:haha:)

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol! I know I'll be counting down! It's the one thing I will allow myself to do. After last month when I was convinced I was pg coz I saw sooooo many symptoms as pregnancy symptoms, this time I just gonna ignore them and tell myself it's just what I normally feel in my cycle.


----------



## twister7

:hi: Cheryl, sorry for you loss, and good luck TTC again xx

Flapjack and Bailey really got everything crossed for you guys, let the symptom spotting commence....:flower: xx

Any news Horsey Pants? xx

Im good thanks Bailey, Im just chugging along lol, waiting to O in about a week and getting inpatient....

Julie xx


----------



## horseypants

hi cheryl :)
baileybubs, def. positive. get busy!
me, bfn this morning and losing hope - but then i remember how you ladies told me be patient :p

it's only 8dpo today, but not a trickle of a second line...... the last bfp, i got at 7dpo, so i was all jazzed to get pg again and thought by now i'd be doing the happy dance. like this

:dance:

it will likely be a longer road.... but i'm still testing again tomorrow and the next day cause I CAN'T HELP IT!!!!

xo


----------



## flapjack10

8dpo is still really early!

It could be a long road (either way it will FEEL like a long road)! If it doesn't happen this month at least if gives your body a break. :hugs:

I completely understand how hard it is not to POAS! I can't believe I'm waiting until 13dpo! I must be crazy! :wacko:


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

I know how you feel horsey, but every pregnancy is different remember and you could have a later implanter than last time so it wouldn't show up yet!! PMA hun, I am waiting until 13 dpo too like flapjack. I tested so many times last month and every time I just though "oh well tomorrow might be better" whereas if I wait til 13dpo then if its bfn I pretty much know I'm out. 

But don't give up hope yet hun, 8dpo is sooooo early!


----------



## horseypants

ahhhh, you're both so right :)


----------



## CherylC3

Horsey wait a few days Hun. Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Loving your new avatar Bailey! What a gorgeous couple!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

agree :) love the new avatars!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies my OPK is getting darker woohoo im hoping it's pos by thurs Friday, how are u ladies today?xx


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop for darker lines! Cheryl get hubby in that sack and boom, shake, shake the room!

I'm 5dpo and ok, well I'm pretending to be ok when really I wanna do is POAS and see that second line, even though I know it's not possible at 5dpo! :wacko:

I'm not symptom spotting either, well apart from the veiny boobs and frequent weeing.

See, I'm completely ok. Honest. 8-[


----------



## baileybubs

Eurgh ladies what do you think of this opk? I want to say I've o'd but not sure if I have if my opk's are still like this? Is it positive to you ladies?? 
I'm feeling fed up today, me and oh are wanting to move. Our jobs are getting to us and wanna go live somewhere with more job opportunity!
And I've got mega backache that's depressing me!!

Flapjack - I hate the poas addiction!! Not long now hun!! Any symptoms?
 



Attached Files:







95982994.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## baileybubs

And yay Cheryl for darker opk's!! Love the way flapjack described you should "boom shake the room" hahaha :rofl:

Horsey pants, how you doing?


----------



## horseypants

hey baileybubs, i'm trippin! i tested this morning and see something new... a shadow of a still colourless line. :p i am going to do a frer tomorrow morning and i think i will have my answer for this cycle. i'm already freaking out "do i have line eye," "will it stick" etc. arghhhhh i want to have a baby so bad. i'm 34 and am trying for my first, for anyone who didn't catch those stats

cheryl :sex:
boom shake it!

2ww ladies, if i really did get pg this round, i'm calling it a lucky round in general with more :bfp: to come

i'll post tomorrow's frer if it is indeed good news


----------



## baileybubs

Lol FX'd horsey pants!! Can't wait to see your frer tomorrow!! Let the luck roll in!!!


----------



## flapjack10

The test line looks a bit thinner than yesterday's test? I'd deffo still BD, but I'm sure you've already thought of that!

Urrrgh I know how you feel - I'm so sick of my job, but just sticking around for the maternity pay really... My OH hates his job too, but does nothing about getting another job and I'm sick of nagging him now!

Hope your back feels better :flower:

Symptoms - weeing a lot more than usual, veiny boobs. But nothing else yet!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeek Horseypants!! We want that FRER posted on here first thing missy!

FX and some :dust: for ya!


Here comes our lucky, sticky streak!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

baileybubs, i think you o-ed, or are o-ing right now. i do think the first good positive is usually it. get busy with the boom shake the room. -and don't stop until that opk is neg!

i hear you on the job frustration. unfortunately me and OH are in the same spot with that. i really think people of our generation are getting screwed. we're not being paid enough IF we can find decent jobs, and the healthcare situation in the US is out of control. it makes me want to move. move houses, go to a new country, get a new job, etc. unfortuantely though, my "united states-ian" OH would have to take the bar exam (for lawyers) if we moved out of state and i bet it'd be practically impossible for him to say move to NZ or the UK. it'd be a great move for me though, because though i work my butt off and i work LONG hours, i still don't have health benefits through my job.


----------



## baileybubs

Our generation are a bit screwed aren't we? My mil keeps asking of we are gonna buy a house but it's just impossible to save up for the deposit with the price of rent and the fact you need about £20k!!! Soo depressing!!! And I think pay for jobs is staying the same whilst the cost of living is rising!! Oh I'm depressing myself even more now lol!!

I keep saying about maternit flapjack but tbh I only get statutory maternity pay at my current job anyway so if I were to get pg and change jobs I'd still get maternity allowance which is the same as maternit pay except you don't get the first 6 weeks at 90% of your wage so it doesn't really matter much for me.


----------



## flapjack10

Our generation is so screwed!

My ILs and parents always ask when are we going to by a house! :grr: House deposits are so depressing! We've finally saved enough for a decent deposit (and my parents said they'd contribute nearly half of it), but I looked into mortgages and our monthly mortgage repayments would be over £1000! That's just not feasible at all! Over the past few years we've been thinking if only we had the deposit money we'll be paying less on mortgage repayments than rent. Now we do have a deposit, it's almost twice what we're paying in rent! It's so not fair! 

Fair dos about maternity then!

Anyway, sorry about my rant! Back to sunshine and smiles now! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Rant away hun......it's my fault for depressing everyone lol!!!

But I agree, mortgage rates are crap ATM too!! We are waiting about 5 years to get ours and saving up and getting married in the meantime hopefully the financial crisis our country's in will be a bit better and we might stand a fighting chance of getting on the propery ladder lol!!


----------



## flapjack10

Or we'll win on the Euromillions! 27th July - 100 millionaires in the millionaire raffle!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol yeah let's all win the lottery hehe'n


----------



## horseypants

my landlord is trying to sell the house we're currently in (we rent) and i told him if he's selling it for fifty percent off, let us know. he laughed his ass off at that :)

the house is in a "rough" area and literally has BULLET HOLES in it and we still cant afford to buy it LOL


----------



## flapjack10

:shock: Oh my!

But yeah, we're in the same position! We can just about to afford to buy a tent! Our last house we were renting got repossessed and we thought, "Oooohhh we could make an offer on this maybe and get it cheap." It has just sold for 50,000 over what we could have afforded (and what's it worth)! :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Boom shake the room lol... I'm going to boom shake the house lol :sex: it wud be bliss winning the lottery x


----------



## twister7

Loads and loads of luck horsey for you :bfp:
Go for it Cheryl :sex:
Hope your symptoms get more prolific Flapjack, mean that in a nice way :winkwink:
I reckon you have allready O'd bailey but just keep having a bit of pumpy to be on the safe side...:thumbup:

Hope I haven't missed anyone...
Im lagging behind still waiting to O in about a week...:coffee:

Julie xxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh love your new avatar too Julie!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw my OPK is still neg I am only cd10 so it is early lolxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yep still early my love! Chin up! BD anyway! :haha: Get some early spermies in there ready for the egg!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I kno why is being a woman so dam stressfull guys just bd when there told we d all the math lol..xx


----------



## flapjack10

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I kno why is being a woman so dam stressfull guys just bd when there told we d all the math lol..xx

I KNOW! It's so unfair! 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

How is everyone today ladies?

I'm 3dpo and can't wait to test!! I really have a poas addiction!! I had some slight sporting yesterday which was odd, no idea why?

Anyone testing yet? Horsey pants? Flapjack?

Cheryl how's opk's?

Julie any sign of O?


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh maybe you're more days past ovulation than you thought and it's IB? FX! I just had to say it!

Nope! I'm being good and not testing until next Thursday! _It's killing me_ :haha:


xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol thanks flapjack, I was thinking that myself but didn't want to say it!! But then again my opk's were positive from Monday so I don't know!

2ww is so hard!!! Lol!!


----------



## flapjack10

SO HARD! I think I'm turning into a crazy woman. Good thing my hubby is working nights or he would have to deal with me haha!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

all bfn for me but im still cheering everyone else on :)


----------



## CherylC3

Aw sorry horsey pants :hugs: 

I want to be in the 2ww with u ladies :( my OPKs aren't pos yet going to start bd every second night tomoro :)


----------



## Storm7

Hi can I join you guys? We are ttc following a second mc in late June. Still not had a positive opk but hopeful that we will get one soon. Wish I knew what was going on with my body I am now on about CD24.


----------



## baileybubs

Aw sorry horsey pants, has AF shown yet though??

Come on for O Cheryl!! FX'd it happens soon. I'm hating the 2ww already haha! 

Welcome storm, so sorry for your losses hun. Hoping your cycle get back to normal soon? Are you just using opk's? Are they cheapies or digis?

AFM - no sign of anymore spotting. No other symptoms really, just the usual tight uterus. But supposedly I'm only 3dpo so too early for symptoms. I looked up ovulation spotting as I thought my spotting could be that but I don't think so as apparently that happens as you ovulate, not after and I had my positive opk on Monday so don't think of have O'd as late as yesterday. And then I just think I'm over thinking hahahah!


----------



## horseypants

nope not yet. i hope monday 

creepy:

Spoiler
im creeping myself out now and feel like when i mc, i can feel little pains from it. i think that's what happened again. i get a headache, little pains where bean is (like 2 sharp ones for a couple seconds) and chest pains too : ( ...i think this was a chemical, because at 7dpo, there was a very faint line : ( -and then all the creepy stuff happened and htp the next day through today were strk white. i hope im not right, i really am upsetting myself with this and could chose jsut to ignore what happened? i really hope af arrives on time and i can look back on this and laugh at myself for reading into tiny things like the little pains : ( 

oh i should point out for any pregos who are cramping, the pains im talking about a re a COMPLETELY different thing. you are absolutely fine xo


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Horseypants :( you're still in it if AF hasn't arrived!

You know it's bad when you wanna be in the TWW limbo Cheryl :haha: been there though!

Hello Storm :howdy: I'm sorry for your losses :hugs: what is your 'usual' cycle length? Hope you get your pos OPK soon!

Bailey - I love how we're both crazies this cycle :haha: don't like being alone with my craziness lol

Did I tell you I looked up "twitchy eye" as a possible symptom? I've lost it! :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

horseypants said:


> nope not yet. i hope monday
> 
> creepy:
> 
> Spoiler
> im creeping myself out now and feel like when i mc, i can feel little pains from it. i think that's what happened again. i get a headache, little pains where bean is (like 2 sharp ones for a couple seconds) and chest pains too : ( ...i think this was a chemical, because at 7dpo, there was a very faint line : ( -and then all the creepy stuff happened and htp the next day through today were strk white. i hope im not right, i really am upsetting myself with this and could chose jsut to ignore what happened? i really hope af arrives on time and i can look back on this and laugh at myself for reading into tiny things like the little pains : (
> 
> oh i should point out for any pregos who are cramping, the pains im talking about a re a COMPLETELY different thing. you are absolutely fine xo

:hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this my love. I hate that feeling so much. All I can say is if it is a chemical you would maybe have a couple of days of positive tests - that's my experience anyway. But if you feel that you are pg and having a MC then I'm so sorry and hope it's not true. :hugs: our bodies and minds are unpredictable and cruel things, but this too shall pass and there is a chink of light at the end of the tunnel.

xxx


----------



## lxb

Passing by this forum and wanted to say :wave: to you ladies~~

flapjack! I think I'm crazy too! For the month I got my bfp, my left eye twitches NONE-STOP for a few days!!! :wacko: And around the time for my u/s, my right eye twitches none-stop and that's when I found I had mmc. :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Oh I'm so sorry horsey, I really hope it wasnt a chemical. I hope you feel ok hun and try not to worry, there are so many pregnancies that are chemical but people never know. It doesn't mean that there's anything wrong with you or your eggs. Most women are only aware of chemicals because they are ttc. I really hope that maybe its still too early for a BFP or AF is waiting to show on time for you (preferably the first!!). Big hugs xxxx

Flapjack - that cracked me up the twitchy eye thing!! Is it really a symptom?? I get it a lot when I'm tired!


----------



## horseypants

thanks ladies. i think twitchy eye is a syptom :) see there now it will come up on the google lol

i really need to relax this weekend!


----------



## Storm7

So sorry horseypants :hugs:

AFM: After a lot of complaining yesterday I got a positive opk this am. I am using the clear blue digi ones and that smiley face was lovely to see. Does anyone have experience with these? Do I keep testing till I get a negative now? Do I count today as O day? Never used opks before buth decided to this cycle due to the effect of mc. My cycle prior to my first mc was 28/29 days never failing. Since mc I have had 42, 16 and then my last pregnancy and now this cycle. 

Eye twitching as a symptom... Hmmmmm.... I know what y


----------



## Storm7

Argh. Posted too soon!

I know what you mean about going crazy. I have been wishing for a smiley face and I get one and the first thing I do is google false positives with opks....


----------



## flapjack10

horseypants said:


> thanks ladies. i think twitchy eye is a syptom :) see there now it will come up on the google lol
> 
> i really need to relax this weekend!

Cheers HP! :rofl: get some relaxation and take care of yourself. I think you deserve a MASSIVE treat!



Storm7 said:


> So sorry horseypants :hugs:
> 
> AFM: After a lot of complaining yesterday I got a positive opk this am. I am using the clear blue digi ones and that smiley face was lovely to see. Does anyone have experience with these? Do I keep testing till I get a negative now? Do I count today as O day? Never used opks before buth decided to this cycle due to the effect of mc. My cycle prior to my first mc was 28/29 days never failing. Since mc I have had 42, 16 and then my last pregnancy and now this cycle.
> 
> Eye twitching as a symptom... Hmmmmm.... I know what y

I use the smiley faces! I love seeing it! Keep testing until you get the circle again. I tend to call the last day I get a smiley as my O day. OPKs measure the hormone surge that comes just before Ovulation so get BDing! I've only had one false pos on the OPK digi and it was my own fault because I Hadn't had a drink the night before so my wee was ultra concentrated!

Hello lxb! :wave: it's my left eye that's twitchy - it's just weird that's started ever since O! Probs not a symptom for me anyway, well nota symptom of pregnancy anyway! May be a symptom of TTC craziness!

I can see the sun! It's gonna be a sunny weekend here! :dance:


----------



## Storm7

The sun is out here too! So long since I have seen it! I think today is going to be a good one!


----------



## baileybubs

The sun is out here but I'm on a 14 hour shift boo!!!

I agree win flapjack about the last smiley face opk is O day.

AFM I'm 4 dpo and I already feel out this month. I'm just not feeling it *sigh*


----------



## twister7

Hey bailey, when you think like that, life sometimes has the biggest surprise just around the corner for you, did for me....;)

Horsey, keep up hope the decorators are not in yet!!

Anymore symptoms Flapjack (twitchy)..;)

Hi lxb..

Welcome Storm7, sorry for your losses..:(

AFM... I had all my O date mixed up DOH!!!. Im on CD15 and before MC used to O around CD18 so need to get busy, can not believe I got mixed up :haha:. Least I realized before it was too late, would have had to stick my head in a bucket if that was he case....

Hope everyone is feeling a little more chipper now the sun has realized what month it is.

Julie xx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw get bedding storm xx
Bailey hope ur doing gd. X
Twister hope u o real soon xx

Flapjack twitchy eye I hoe it's a symtom xx


----------



## twister7

Sorry Cheryl, I didn't ask you if you had O'd yet, I asked in my head lol.... xxxx


----------



## twister7

Out of interest have been feeling, well a bit wet down there all day today and just before tea I had some brown/maroon CM when I wiped. Anyone have and idea's what thats all about Im on CD15?
Julie xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw still waiting OPKs getting darker tho.. Is it ovulation spotting?xx


----------



## horseypants

yeah! second vote for o spotting :)


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah o spotting :)


----------



## Storm7

Third vote for o spotting. Apparently an indication of fertility. Bd'ing for you too!


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah O spotting hun. I read up on it the other day coz I had slight spotting but it was 2 days after O so I'm now thinking I imagined it coz apparently O spotting occurs just before O not after!!

Get bd'ing guys!! Julie, Cheryl and storm sounds like you will all O about the same time!!

Feeling any better horsey? Any sign of AF? 

AFM - still feeling like its not my month....got the same stabby pains in my uterus that I got last month so I'm thinking this is just gonna turn out to be a normal non-pregnant cycle. God knows what the spotting was! Hope it wasn't O spotting coz we havnt dtd since Weds as I thought Tuesday was O day and I've been working such long shifts.


----------



## twister7

Yay hope it is O spotting though never ever had this before, does that make any difference? Also not got a line on OPK yet but got some sort of little crampings going on.

I get jealous of people who are really in touch with their body's and can read them well, I can't really pinpoint any feelings when they occur, does that make any sense what so ever lol. Maybe it's because Im a large lady dunno.....

Dont give up hope Bailey...:hugs:


----------



## horseypants

no sign of af yet. -just signs of raging pms :p


----------



## flapjack10

I'm guessing O spotting too and your body feeling really wet down there is your body saying 'get it on'! 

All you girls need to get busy!

HP - sorry about PMS, but you never know!

I'm feeling pretty much the same as Bailey, 9dpo and just not feeling it. No symptoms (twitchy eye still here though :haha:). On the bright side, I got a lovely dress from new look and a couple of others from Primark yesterday. It's going to be sunny today too and I'm going for a BBQ at my Mum and Dad's. They always make tandoori chicken on the BBQ and it is FIT!

Sending lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies! We will get our rainbows!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw Horsey hopefully af will stay away and you'll get r BFP..xx

Flapjack everyone before o is so positive then in the 2ww we all doubt ourselfs... Hav fun at the barbecue...xx


----------



## Storm7

So today I was greeted with a negative opk. Wondering if yesterday's was possibly a false positive as the stick was smeared so going to keep testing and see if I get another positive in the next week. Tuesday will be cd28 so I am still hoping this was it. 

Lots of bd'ing going on this weekend for ladies in this thread! :babydust:

Fingers crossed bailey, flapjack and twister - good things happen when least expected. 

Horseypants (I really love your name!) - you're not out till the witch shows her ugly face.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I hope you hav o and caught ur egg Hun..xx


----------



## CherylC3

Think my OPK is pos but don't kno how to upload :(


----------



## twister7

When you testing Flapjack?

I still have not got a line on OPK so could that still be O spotting?
xxxx


----------



## Storm7

twister7 said:


> When you testing Flapjack?
> 
> I still have not got a line on OPK so could that still be O spotting?
> xxxx

Not sure. Don't fully understand the opks...

Not actually much help here (sorry) but just wanted to say these opks are flaming confusing!


----------



## Storm7

CherylC3 said:


> Think my OPK is pos but don't kno how to upload :(

You got to the reply option that isn't quick reply and then there is an add attachment option. You might need to resize picture first though.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm not sure I defo think it's pos tho so cd 13 after a dnc looks like I'm back to normal. X


----------



## twister7

Hiya Cheryl..

When you go to post go to the "go advance option" there you can attach file underneth the message box.. I THINK lol.. xxx


----------



## CherylC3

here is my opk.... positive????
 



Attached Files:







IMG01176-20120722-1034.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twister7

I would say so yeah....:)


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks Hun started bding last night so il keep going till it gets neg..xx


----------



## flapjack10

Yup that looks positive! Good job BDing! Keep going!

AFM - 10dpo and still no symptoms! I can't believe I've made it to 10dpo and not tested! I'm very proud of myself :haha: Only 3 more sleeps, but I'm not feeling anything TBH.

Hope all you ladies are good!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hey flapjack I'm the same as you I'd rather wait for af than see bfn, I never get symtoms in the 2ww pg or not... Hope u see lovely lines in a few days. Xxx


----------



## twister7

I got a faint line today, but that's not really here or there...


----------



## horseypants

good morning from my part of the world everyone :p

cheryl, I say yes, get to it, and twister, hopefully that line is a sign of some even better ones to come.

me, i'm impatiently waiting for af. i'd be happiest if she showed today and behaved normally, cause i've got myself psyched out that i may have had a chemical at 7dpo and will not get af for a month and a half cause of it. hopefully, i am imagining an unnecessarily tragic plot for myself and af will come set me straight!


----------



## twister7

Horsey, hope you get some kinda closure to be able to move on..:)

I just did another OPK because Im bored, still the same though lol...

xxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

FX Horsey :hugs:

Peeing on OPKs cos you're bored... Oh dear Julie!:haha:

I'm quite bored in work and got a baaad POAS urge, but I'm going to IGNORE! 


xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw twister wot cd are you on?

Flapjack thts gd u are so strong not testing, I got a darker positive today so one more bed bouncing tonight for this cycle lol..x


----------



## CherylC3

Horsey pants do u think so Hun?? I hope not... When was af due?x


----------



## horseypants

i thought af was due today and actually.... i'm starting to feel something...... sore boobs, a bit crampy. whew, hopefully this is it. i want either bfp or af in the next couple days. i really wouldn't mind her (af) at this point. i can't stand how emotional i got this time around, especially after telling myself repeatedly that i wouldn't let it get to me! ....oh and on the bfp OR AF, I already did all my hpts, so I'm not buying more! (uhhhhh, is this the addict speaking? lol)

........hey you know what. here's a joke for us, at least af and associated products are cheaper than bfp and the frer! lol if we think of it this way ladies, we all win, regardless of what we end up with at the end of our cycle.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have been following u all in this post, good luck to u all, baby dust, sticky beans, bfp's to everyone!! 

I am still waiting for my AF, I too have used all my pregnancy tests and ovulation tests and all negative :nope: how long is this going to go on for?? I just wanna get my cycle back on track I don't know what day I am on, I had a miscarriage 26th June was when I started bleeding, so that is 4 weeks ago, I should be expecting AF soon shouldn't I?? I got a negative test on the 11th July, when did u say was cd1??


----------



## flapjack10

HP good point about it being cheaper! PMA!

Hi Emmy :howdy: sorry about your loss :hugs: CD1 is the day you started bleeding so you're CD28 I think? Hope you get your rainbow baby hun! I had a 43 day cycle after my first MC - it was brutal!

:dust: to you!

xxx


----------



## twister7

CherylC3 said:


> Aw twister wot cd are you on?

Hiya Im on CD17.... before MC usually O'd on CD18 so hopefully will get a +OPK soon. Sill wondering when ovulation spotting occurs, before/during/after? Just wanna know if here is a fair chance i was spotting I had on Sat...


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I am confused about that too twister. I had spotting 4 days ago but according to my opk's I O'd 6 days ago.....so I have no idea!!

Any signs of AF yet horsey? I hope not! PMA hun, that BFP may be round the corner! 

Flapjack test!!! Lol, i reckon I will so cave by 11dpo (that's what you are tomorrow isn't it?!). Still no symptoms? I've had weird twinges but i got them last month too so not sure whether they mean owt!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey Emmy welcome :hugs: 

Twister I think it's during ovulation Hun..xx


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry Emmy, I missed you off there, welcome and I'm so sorry for your losses. Hope you are ok and glad you are with us ready to try again xxxxx


----------



## Storm7

Hi Emmy! 

Sorry for your loss. I share the same mc date as you and have also not had an af. I think I am 1dpo today so still quite a while to wait. My first af after mc number 1 took 6 weeks to arrive so not unusual to take a while. 

Flapjack - so patient. I hope to have similar restraint. 

Cheryl and Twister - keep bd'ing

Horseypants - I hope you get a resolution soon :hugs:

AFM: negative opk again so calling today 1dpo. Will test over the next few days to be certain. Am away from DH till Wednesday now though so Sod's law I will get a big smiley face tomorrow am proving my last one was a false positive and causing a cross country dash to bd! Better this week than next though as that would require a transatlantic dash!


----------



## Storm7

Also think ov spotti is normally during ovulation but can sometimes be seen up to a day or so later - could explain your spotting Bailey but maybe not yours Twister.


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks for that storm, I've been questioning whether I got O day right coz of that spotting, coz i didn't think it could be right by my timing, but it does make sense if it can be ovulation bleeding just after ovulation.

AFM right now I'm feeling these odd pains around my ovaries and uterus. Trying not to think its coz I'm pg and just putting of down to normal cycle pains for now. Just another week and I'll know better!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks for your replies everyone! Hmmm cd28 and I don't feel any symptoms at all of AF hate this uncertainty! 
Flapjack- 43 day cycle omg!! I guess I'm gunna need some more sticks to pee on! I never wanted my period so bad before at least I would know wherein stood! I'm not pregnant cus I got a negative today with an frer

Storm7 sorry for ur loss, so shocking how many women go through this I had no idea, but your all great on here I love your positivity! Keep me updated I hope you get a BFP in 2 weeks xx


----------



## horseypants

cd1 for me! i'm happy about it.

baileybubs, i heard it's something about the muscles moving the egg down the tube area into the wider womb - i know the pains yu're talkign about. i have them about half a week after o almsot every time - i think it is a good sign of things moving along and another confirmation you caught o, even if you're not sure whether it was 2 days earlier or later. (im not so great with precision. i cant even tell if im on cd one for real today or whether i should have waited till tomorrow to put it on my chart. i keep going back and forth. :p )

emmy, welcome :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

Morning all

Horseypants - glad you got an answer at least you aren't in the dreaded limbo. 

Emmy - thank you. Why don't you Join us a while? 

AFM: negative opk again today so maybe I should trust the positive one just not sure due to the smearing. Only one test left in this pack now though so its trust or shell out £30 to keep checking.... If it was a true positive then 2dpo today.


----------



## CherylC3

Aw gd horsey pants hopefully this is ur month..x
Bailey they twinges are a gd thing..x

Storm looks like we're in the 2ww together then I'm 1dpo :)


----------



## flapjack10

HP - I'm glad AF is here, what a relief! This cycle it's going to be PMA all the way! You will get your sticky wicket!

Cheryl and Storm - GL in the 2WW! It's a bitch!

Emmy - I know it's so strange _wanting_ your AF so you can start afresh! It's such a crazy feeling! I even wore sanitary towels for about a week and no AF! What a waste!

Bailey - Yup I'm 11dpo and still not testing! I'm so proud of myself :smug: I've come this far now - only two more sleeps... Still no symptoms (apart from twitchy eye is still here lol). Not long for you now! FX! 

:kiss:

xxx


----------



## twister7

Morning all....

Welcome Emmy :)

Flapjack, you have amazing will power not testing, I don't now how you do it, though I understand why xxxx
Waiting game then for you two, Cheryl and Storm... Good luck fingers crossed.
Where do you think your at then Bailey?

Im confused, not sure whats going on with me, had a line on OPK yesterday but not as dark as control line, had no line at all the day before and no line today ( well very faint), so dont know if yesterday was O day...????


----------



## Storm7

CherylC3 said:


> Aw gd horsey pants hopefully this is ur month..x
> Bailey they twinges are a gd thing..x
> 
> Storm looks like we're in the 2ww together then I'm 1dpo :)

Brilliant - we can wait/go slightly crazy for the next two weeks together!


----------



## flapjack10

Hmph :-k

Looking at your chart you got the right CM at this time so maybe it was O? 

Did you you BD? Then again your cycle could still be longer and it could have just been a surge. I'd keep doing the OPKs and BD just in case.

xxx


----------



## twister7

My cycle is usually 28 days but after MC first one was 47, so are you thinking it will only gradually get back to a 28 day one, I was expecting this cycle to be normal?
FF has it pegged differently but thought that was just because of my 47 day cycle....
xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

I wouldn't bet on your cycle being completely back to 'normal'. It may be a bit longer still. Sometimes the body takes a bit longer to get back to the way it was... :hugs:


----------



## Storm7

You might go back to normal but sometimes takes time to settle. My second cycle after mc was 16 days... That followed a 42 day one.


----------



## baileybubs

Yeah I agree, im on my third cycle and mine are still weird, cycle one was 65 day!! But that was coz I bled for 5 weeks after mc, then second cycle was 31 days and if I've got O day right this one is 35 days. Whereas before pregnancy mine were 28/29 days. 
Did any of the opk's come out definate positives twister? Coz it could just be a pre-surge warm up if you know what I mean? When I had my last follow up scan my ovary was swollen ready to release the egg but it didn't happen for another two weeks after that!! So it could just be getting ready. 
Have you got pics you can post?

Horsey - glad you know where you are now hun. Hope AF is kind to you!!! But PMA, coz now it's a brand new cycle and you can focus on getting that August BFP now.

Flapjack - I'm 7dpo so 4 days behind you and I'm dying to test!!! I can't cope!! But I'm doing better than last month, I tested at 6dpo last month :rofl: I need to remember how bad I felt keep getting bfns so i don't test early. I can't wait for you to test!!!
I'm thinking you will be this threads first BFP!!! (is that right or have we had someone else with a BFP??)

Cheryl and Storm - keep up the bd'ing!! Have your opk's gone negative yet? Have you been using anything like preseed this month? I tried it this month, it's bloody slippery stuff :rofl: but if it's managed to keep those spermies safe then it was worth it!!

Emmy how are you today?


----------



## twister7

:( Awwww that's a bit of a bummer, was looking foward to getting back to some kind of normality... Ah well..


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry hun, for some people it does but I found that mine hasn't at all. But I do feel everything more so im more in touch with when i do O an stuff like that. I notice that your mc was at 12 weeks like mine, sometimes I think that has made mine take longer to ether back to normal, because I was pregnant longer, if that makes sense. Was yours a mmc? Sorry if I've asked you that before I have the memory of a goldfish with amnesia!!


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Sorry hun, but then what is normal?! Aslong as you get your BFP who cares how long your cycle is! :hugs:

Bailey - I lurk in the pg test gallery to ease my frustration! :haha:

We've had a few BFPs - Jaggers, Little J, Babee etc. Your memory is shocking madam - maybe that's a sign you're pregnant :haha:

xxx


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Sorry hun, for some people it does but I found that mine hasn't at all. But I do feel everything more so im more in touch with when i do O an stuff like that. I notice that your mc was at 12 weeks like mine, sometimes I think that has made mine take longer to ether back to normal, because I was pregnant longer, if that makes sense. Was yours a mmc? Sorry if I've asked you that before I have the memory of a goldfish with amnesia!!

Hiya yeah it was, little crumb was no more at 9 weeks, and MC naturally a 12 weeks..


----------



## twister7

It's just fustrating, I spent that long trying to get pregnant I dont wanna miss the boat, Im 35 now...xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

flapjack10 said:


> :hugs: Sorry hun, but then what is normal?! Aslong as you get your BFP who cares how long your cycle is! :hugs:
> 
> Bailey - I lurk in the pg test gallery to ease my frustration! :haha:
> 
> We've had a few BFPs - Jaggers, Little J, Babee etc. Your memory is shocking madam - maybe that's a sign you're pregnant :haha:
> 
> xxx

Haha I have just been looking at the test galleries and I have to say I did think noooooo about testing this early as people just don't get positives at 7dpo!!

And yes my memory is awful lol. But I also get confused easily and I chat on about 3 different threads and get lost as to BFPs lol!! Plus all the pg ladies seem to leave this thread once they get BFP then coz they don't chat to us anymore! They've abandoned us :sad2:


----------



## baileybubs

Awww twister you won't miss the boat, 35 is still young, loads of people are having babies in their mid to late thirties now. Don't worry hun you will catch that eggy soon and have your rainbow baby in your arms before you know it!!


----------



## Storm7

Bailey - I only had one day with a smiley face on Saturday so working on Sunday being O day... However I am still suspicious over smearyness (is that a word?!) of the test and going to use OPKs for the next few days just in case. I know I should trust the test but I don't. I only wish I had gone with my instinct and retested that day.


----------



## Storm7

twister7 said:


> It's just fustrating, I spent that long trying to get pregnant I dont wanna miss the boat, Im 35 now...xxxx

35 is still young. I am sure you won't miss the boat :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

baileybubs said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Sorry hun, but then what is normal?! Aslong as you get your BFP who cares how long your cycle is! :hugs:
> 
> Bailey - I lurk in the pg test gallery to ease my frustration! :haha:
> 
> We've had a few BFPs - Jaggers, Little J, Babee etc. Your memory is shocking madam - maybe that's a sign you're pregnant :haha:
> 
> xxx
> 
> Haha I have just been looking at the test galleries and I have to say I did think noooooo about testing this early as people just don't get positives at 7dpo!!
> 
> And yes my memory is awful lol. But I also get confused easily and I chat on about 3 different threads and get lost as to BFPs lol!! Plus all the pg ladies seem to leave this thread once they get BFP then coz they don't chat to us anymore! They've abandoned us :sad2:Click to expand...

I know, what did we do?!! :cry: I get so confused as well! I thank God that people have tickers or I would sooooo forgot how far along they are etc! If I get my BFP I won't abandon you ladies (Mainly because I'll still need you haha)



twister7 said:


> It's just fustrating, I spent that long trying to get pregnant I dont wanna miss the boat, Im 35 now...xxxx


You won't miss the boat! You've done it once, you can do it again!


----------



## baileybubs

I think sometimes when people get their BFP they don't want to make those of us still ttc feel bad so they disappear to the pregnancy forums, which is fair enough. But I'm with you flapjack. If I do get my BFP I won't leave, I'll be here to support everyone and egg them on towards getting their BFPs!! 

Storm - I don't think smearyness is a word lol but made me smile! What did you think was wrong with the opk? A smiley face is most definately a positive hun and you could have had a very short surge, but a surge none the less!!


----------



## horseypants

this cycle, i really need to work on decreasing my stess level and yes, the PMA! unfortuantely, my job and my OH stresses me out and then i tend to get stessed about how stressed out i'm getting. any tips? :)

:dust:


----------



## twister7

Can't really help you there horsey, I'm always stressed I constantly worry about things, I worry if I cant find anything to worry about lol xx


----------



## Storm7

Bailey - by smeryness I mean that there weren't two clear lines only a smear and a control line. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## horseypants

storm, i kind of know whaT u mean

i'd count it as a positive

hehe, twister, i think talking about it helps! next time i get stressed out that im stressed out, i will remember about how you worry if all's calm - hopefully i will laugh or at least have to smile. -and stop it you! no worrying allowed! especially when there's nothing to worry about lol (see i've got all the right answers for ya!)

btw, sorry for the typos ladies, but that's how you know my nails look gooooood :p i can't bear to cut them!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh you mean on the inside storm? But if it's showing a smiley face then surely it's positive, I don't know how those digi thinks work, big you aren't supposed to pay attention to the lines so surely it couldn't show a smiley unless it was deffo positive?? I don't know they are so confusing!!!

And as for stress levels my tactic is distraction. I am getting married next year so I'm throwing everything into that, but whilst looking at bridesmaid dresses I found this below and thought if I have a little girl before the wedding we could put her in this (we are having a gold and black theme). So it's only managed to semi distract me from ttc lol!!!
 



Attached Files:







81911bd0.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi is it ok to join this group as would like some support and would like to be able to support others.


----------



## baileybubs

Of course mrs s (I hope you don't mind me shortening your name as I'll forget it!!) welcome!!!


----------



## twister7

Welcome Mrs S, looks like that's ya nickname now..;)
xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi thats fine by me i am useless with names as well.


----------



## baileybubs

Just noticed your tickers aren't working, try using the bb code hun xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

thanks have just fixed them x


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:


> Bailey - by smeryness I mean that there weren't two clear lines only a smear and a control line. Hope that makes sense.

I've had some smeary ones and they've been negative and pos. I think you go off the face and not the lines like Bailey said. 




mrs_swj2be said:


> hi is it ok to join this group as would like some support and would like to be able to support others.

Of course :howdy: Welcome! Sorry for your loss...



horseypants said:


> this cycle, i really need to work on decreasing my stess level and yes, the PMA! unfortuantely, my job and my OH stresses me out and then i tend to get stessed about how stressed out i'm getting. any tips? :)
> 
> :dust:

Hmmmm de-stress tips.... I dunno I'm TTC crazy and Twitchy-Eye Lady! I reckon, like you say, just focus on something that makes you laugh like funny videos on YouTube!

As well, what's the worst that can happen if you don't get your BFP? The worst that can happen is that you have to try again, and that doesn't neccessarily mean having to go crazy. Try to enjoy it. Have a lovely time with your OH and try to be romantic and kinky! 

We'll be here for you to rant and stress at anyway! 


Bailey - That dress is SO cute and gorgeous!
xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

here is just a bit about me so you know my story.
been TTC 3yrs 5mths got our first BFP last monday 16th july 2012 but sadly started bleeding on the tuesday and lost our little angel and the wednesday morning at 6 weeks.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry hun :hugs: I hope you get your sticky rainbow baby soon!

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Aw hun, I hope you feel better soon. It's so awful having all those dreams and plans for the future taken away from you. People who haven't miscarried just dont understand, but feel free to ask anything and say anything here. No story is tmi, no upset or annoyance too irrelevant, everything you are feeling right now is normal and I guarantee one of us on here has physically emotionally or mentally gone through the same or similar thing. If that makes sense??! You get used to me by the way mrs, I tend to ramble on lol!!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi thankyou so much. 
i have had friends say to me this week i know how you feel and i just want to scream and say no you dont you have never been through this.
so it nice at last to have other people who do actually understand how i am feeling.
i did want to ask if any one has got any advice on how long to wait before staring to try again as my dr and the hospital have both said that i can start trying as soon as i am ready and that there is no need to wait for af first but would like other womens opinons on this. x
x


----------



## baileybubs

I started ttc straight away coz I felt ready to. I think you have to imagine how you would cope if god forbid you were to miscarry again.....are you ready to cope with it now or do you feel you should wait a bit to emotionally heal? Personally the way I saw it is that here in the uk they won't test to see if anythings wrong until you have 3 mc's and so I thought that I didn't want to prolong this process, if I have something wrong I want to find out as soon as I can before it's too late. Physically your body should be absolutely fine to get pg straight away, and probably knows a bit more of what's going on this time round.


----------



## CherylC3

Hey mrs s I waited after my first but had no luck but I'm not waiting this time had my dnc on the 10th and my positive OPK on sun and Monday and hoping we hav caught it. Good luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

thankyou for the advise ladies. i do agree that if somthing is wrong i would like to know sooner rather than later especially as it had already been nearly 3 1/2yrs since our journey begun.
i think i will have to discuss things with my OH as it is up to him as well.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm just back from epu getting bloods done so need to wait 4 wks for the results hoping I'm pg b4 then. X


----------



## horseypants

mrs s, welcome! i waited to try after d&c and now wish i hadn't been so conservative :)

cheryl, sounds like a plan!

flapjack, your advice on how to stay stress free is rad. get a case of the twitchy eye = laugh
&watch funny utube videos - very good advice, thanks


----------



## flapjack10

Again, I tried after the first MC, but kind of regretted it. I had a ridiculously long cycle after the MC and it made me hopeful I had a BFP. However, would I do the same again? Well, I am! I think I had a chemical last month and I am trying this month anyway. 

In my head last month's BFP doesn't seem 'real' I have to look at the tests and remind myself that it did happen - "yes there are two pink lines there, they weren't evaps". I tend to refer back to the first MC and not focus too much on last month, last month just felt like a normal AF, although I have the HPTs to prove that wrong... Very strange!

It's all how you and your OH feel physically and emotionally. Are you using any fertility aids? E.g. Ovulation tests, preseed, Conceive Plus, temping and charting etc? 


xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Well up at epu she took my file out and looked like a bloody photo album and I've only had 2, I think it makes us stronger and more determined to get our rainbows. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

What are they testing for with the bloods Cheryl?


----------



## flapjack10

CherylC3 said:


> Well up at epu she took my file out and looked like a bloody photo album and I've only had 2, I think it makes us stronger and more determined to get our rainbows. Xx

Good for you hun! It will happen! :dust:


----------



## twister7

We just started straight away, when the bleeding had tapered off to just spotting, looking back not sure if we rushed it a little. I think physically you can start straight away, emotionally however everyone is different and it's a very personal decision between you and your other half...:)
xxxxxx


----------



## Storm7

Hey Mrs S - welcome!

I also waited after my first only to mc again on my next pregnancy and decided to try straight away this time. 

Bailey - so glad to see what you wrote I have been thinking that at least next pregnancy I will get a resolution - my rainbow or some answers so am ploughing on. And was wondering if anyone felt slightly in the same vein.


----------



## Storm7

Thanks for the smeryness advice. Thinking I should chill a little and trust the smiley!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi everyone I have been busy sunning myself today hehe I'm a teacher so enjoying my 6 weeks off! OH says at least I have time off to enjoy myself and relax now I'm not pregnant, I know he means well but inside I'm like grrrrrr I should have been having my 12 week scan and going back to school in September and announcing to everyone and rubbing my tummy and all this stuff he doesn't even think of! Sorry rant over! To give myself something to focus on I have embarked on a diet, lost 12lbs so far, my BMi is over 30 so I'm not giving the doctors an excuse to blame my miscarriage on, I'm getting it in the healthy bracket hopefully! (or get a BFP before I reach it fingers crossed!)
TMI alert!! I had a tiny bit of light brown stringy stuff when I wiped today, just the once and not since, never seen this before in my life, the body does some strange things after miscarriage what could this be?? I was hoping it was my AF but doesn't look like it!
Hi Mrs S sorry for ur loss :hugs: I started having sex again as soon as the bleeding stopped which was after 4 days for me, I had never charted or used opk's before but I am definitely not going to use protection when I so desperately want to be pregnant that's a bit silly, so I suppose I'm NTNP, I used opk's for the first time this cycle but have run out now so I'm waiting for AF and bd'ing every other night till then just incase, if I don't get a BFP I will start charting, I think the body does what it does,if your ready to be pregnant you will be, it's just emotionally are you ready, I knew straight away I wanted to be with my OH again and to feel close to him, I suppose we are just enjoying doing it right now haha


----------



## mrs_swj2be

flapjack10 - we tried charting at the begining but didnt work for me as i have such an eratic body temp drs told me to give up on charting lol.
so we just tried the natural way of bd'ing all the time and trying to enjoy the practice .
then about 5 months ago decided to to start using the clearblue fertility monitor so it would us the more specific time of the month that was important.
any way gave up with them after three months and kind of gave up on myself and tried to put the whole trying situation to the back of my head for a few months and low and behold that was when we got our BFP even if it was short lived.

but we are trying to look on the postives of everything and they are that we now know that i can actually get pregnant and that when we had the scan to confirm the m/c although heart breaking i also revealed thst my pcos seem to have all but gone.

thankyou ladies for all your support x x


----------



## xxemmyxx

I had a similar experience in that when I forgot about it I got a BFP. I was taking cerazette the mini pill for 2 years and when I came off it my cycles were all over the place and I was getting a period every 7-8 weeks, I ttc for a year with no luck so went back to the doctors who said oh just wait to see if your cycles return to normal, not helpful! Or go back on a different birth control pill to help regulate my cycles, I did that for 3 months and because I knew I couldn't get pregnant I completely relaxed, after 3 months when the pills ran out I just stopped and when my period came I was happy cus I thought oh my cycles have regulated, next month BFP and I was so shocked! But how do we relax now?? Lol I know I'm even worse now! And I understand if you have been trying for even longer it feels like you need to be pregnant NOW!! But apparently you are more fertile after a miscarriage so let's get our men to the bedroom!! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and good news about the pcos, I didn't know it could go away? So that's brilliant maybe that means it will be much easier to conceive now x


----------



## Storm7

I also didn't known pcos could go away. 

Flapjack - are you still being strong? Tomorrow is testing day isn't it? 

Emmy - OHs can be useless mine has no clue sometimes! 

AFM - POAS this morning - last OPK and negative. 3 dpo it is then! Still weighing up buying another pack as although I know I shouldn't try and read the lines I am noticing the test line getting darker... I am aware I am a bit crazy.


----------



## flapjack10

Oop lot to catch up on!

Still being strong - testing day is tomorrow! :happydance: Last night, I had mild cramps and lower backache, so think AF is on her merry way!

Storm - I don't think you're crazy (but I am crazy) if you're noticing the lines getting darker then maybe you should buy some more - just in case? 


Love to you all! 


xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw flapjack hoping its a BFP hun...xx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun! I've got so much positive stuff going on to distract me - if it's not a BFP I won't be distraught. I do think we didn't BD enough or at the right time either, so we'll see. Of course, I would be disappointed if it was a BFN, but I'm determined to stay positive.

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Flapjack - PMA all the way! I hope you get a suprise BFP too but sometimes you just know... Also we can be crazy together!


----------



## twister7

Hope everyone's is doing ok...
Well done you Flapjack with the PMA, got any spare :)
I got another line on OPK not a positive though and have some left pelvic pains so who blinking knows hee hee....

Im grumpy because it's too hot....
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Storm7

It's raining here twister - I would like some sunshine! 

I bought another 20 OPKs - expensive month this one!


----------



## flapjack10

Deffo be crazy togther Storm.

Hmmm, spare PMA...? Let me see *roots around in handbag* Oh yeah, here's some :dust: You will get your rainbow and you will appreciate them so much more because you've worked hard to get them!

xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Flapjack you are so funny!! And I know how hard it is twister to stay positive but everything will be alright in the end, if it's not alright yet then it's not the end of the story. And this isn't the end of anyone's ttc story, it's the beginning of our stories to motherhood!!

PMA all the way!! We will all get our rainbow babies really soon!

Flapjack so proud of you for not testing!! Really hoping its BFP and not AF but I have the same attitude as you. I won't be distraught if it's not BFP this month as I have so much stuff going on now but I'd still be disappointed. But there's always next month!!
And when I do get my BFP, whenever that is I'll be over the moon!!

I've got left ovary pains quite strong today and still got a sore boob!! FX'd it's implantation but we shall see!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun!

I really hope it's implantation! FX!

I'm off to see Batman this evening and going to Frankie and Benny's too :smug:

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Oh Im so jealous I was supposed to be going to the cinema tonight but I'm on call and someone else has called in sick so I have to work :-(


----------



## flapjack10

Oh no! I'm sorry I take back my :smug: face 

xxx


----------



## baileybubs

Lol don't worry hun! At least it's more money to go towards my wedding find rather than spending it at the cinema!


----------



## Storm7

We were supposed to be going tomorrow but DH is now on call. Scheduled in the week after next for us!


----------



## baileybubs

Let us know if it's any good flapjack!!


----------



## flapjack10

Will do! I watched Batman Begins and Dark Knight last week in preparation!


xxx


----------



## Storm7

Might have to dig those DVD's out and prepare myself!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

fx'd for you flapjack x


----------



## flapjack10

I can't believe it... I genuinely thought I'd get BFN.

I'm in :shock:

https://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/flapjackx10/ba31ffb7.jpg


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Flapjack! Fantastic news. Fingers crossed for a sticky one!


----------



## baileybubs

Yay!!! Congratulations flapjack!!! So happy for you and praying it's a sticky bean!!! Xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw congrats flapjack, I'm so happy for u. Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys! I'm cautiously excited! Rang my bloody doctors and they won't give me an appointment, but a doc is ringing me at 2pm.

Bloody NHS!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw u getting ur progesterone checked? So wots ur symtoms been since 1dpo then?? Me S usual not symtom spotting till the 2ww and then questioning is everything is a symtom. Lol..xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

congratulations flapjack so happy for.x :)


----------



## twister7

WOW, Brilliant news Flapjack, so so happy for you, I'm so surprised as you genuinely sounded like you were not expecting that. Good for you, have a H&H 9 months....:)
Looks like that twitch in the eye was a sign all along..;)
xxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yep the twitchy eye must be a symptom!:haha: I'll tell FF to add it to their list!

Symptoms - Hmmm, no symptoms really expect the last couple of days very mild cramps and lower back ache. Last night, I had ouchy boobs and thought here comes the witch.

Can't believe it. Still in complete shock. 

I don't know what the docs will say. I _hope_ they don't just dismiss as some crazy nut and actually help me by maybe booking me in for a test or something. 

xxx


----------



## Storm7

After your two previous mc they should book you in for and early scan and refer you to an early pregnancy unit. Or at least that is what I have been told will happening if I am lucky enough to get another BFP. Also apparently you get further if you push hard and/or cry. Hopefully they will be supportive.


----------



## flapjack10

I hope they do something! Even if it's just a placebo!

I'm sending you all :dust: and prayers!

xxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow flapjack congratulations!!!! What a lovely shock for you, you really didn't sound like you were expecting it this month! Oooooooo I'm so happy!! It gives me so much hope! Really hope you have a sticky one! 

After my miscarriage the early pregnancy unit said they will see me as soon as I get pregnant again and said they would scan me at 6-8 weeks for reassurance which was really nice of them to say, keep pestering your doctor, but most importantly relax and enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Also flapjack LOL at all the tests you have done already! We are all going to be bankrupt with the amount we spend on sticks!!


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks emmy :) Mine have been really early losses though so hope they take me seriously.



> Also flapjack LOL at all the tests you have done already! We are all going to be bankrupt with the amount we spend on sticks!!

:rofl: I know!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Early losses are still losses and it could be nothing you could prevent or it could be something they can help to prevent happening again so I defo think you should kick up a fuss, so happy for you I'm excited as it really makes it feel possible for me to be pregnant again :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

I'll ty my best to kick up a fuss! Blimmim' NHS!

You definitely will emmy, you will get your rainbow! 

I said to my OH this morning, even if this doesn't work out, we're so lucky to have seen those lines on a pg test and to see "pregnant" on a digi. Some people try for years and never get this far.

xxx


----------



## twister7

What do you think to this OPK ladies? Positive or on my way to a positive lol.....?
xxxxxxxxxxxx

PS I know I am sad.....:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3









015.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## CherylC3

Twister get :sex: if it's not positive it will be tomoro so yeh u will be in the 2ww with me :)


----------



## twister7

Will have to ask the neighbours, OH is at work....;) lol
xxxxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol as sn as he's home pounce on him ;) lol..cxx


----------



## twister7

How many DPO are you now Cheryl? xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

flapjack10 said:


> I'll ty my best to kick up a fuss! Blimmim' NHS!
> 
> You definitely will emmy, you will get your rainbow!
> 
> I said to my OH this morning, even if this doesn't work out, we're so lucky to have seen those lines on a pg test and to see "pregnant" on a digi. Some people try for years and never get this far.
> 
> xxx

congratulations again but just wanted to say how true that is what you said to your OH i felt to lucky after 3yrs5mnths to see that word 'pregnant' on a test as thought i would never see it. xxx 

kick up at the drs fro the test that you want. nothing comes without a fight these days espesially with the nhs.


----------



## flapjack10

twister7 said:


> Will have to ask the neighbours, OH is at work....;) lol
> xxxxxx

:rofl:

Yup get Bding! Nearly there now!

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

twister7 said:


> How many DPO are you now Cheryl? xx

Im 3dpo think I'm having symtoms but it's too early yet :dohh:

I hate the 2ww :coffee:


----------



## Storm7

What symptoms are you having Cheryl? I am symptom free and still doubting the OPK. I am going to try and wait till what I currently think is 13DPO like flapjack (amazing self control really paid off!). Being out of the country and therefore away from DH from 8DPO through to 13 DPO will likely help! So actually no real opportunity to test till 14DPO. I am going to be a symptom spotting nightmare next week - apologies in advance!


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrgh doctor's rang, no help really. Just told me to ring the midwives in a week and tell them my past and they may scan me earlier. 
She even said "3 miscarriages is the guideline" - so they'll just leave me to miscarry so I can meet their guideline.

I know eveything will probably be ok, but still it's annoying to think I can't speak to an expert and they can't test my blood or just do something!

I just hate the way miscarriages are viewed as "normal" and you just have to get on with it...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Twister I am rubbish with opk's every opk I have ever done looks like yours and never gets darker!? I don't think they work for me!

Flapjack your so right, I feel so lucky to know that I can get pregnant cus I have seen my BFP before, feel like that's one hurdle I have overcome at least.

I have got brown spotting again today, I have never had this before I don't know what it is :wacko: any ideas?


----------



## twister7

Would ringing your local EPU be worth a try? When I MC they told me I could ring them and go in for a scan at 7 weeks, should I fall pregnant again. Mind you I think they sometimes say things and then they don't happen. You will probably be told you need a referal from your GP but might be worth a shot though...
My doctors were pretty useless all the way through it all really, I never even saw a midwife apart from the EPU staff....

So much easy said than done, but try and relax and not stress xxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

when i was at the hospital last week and they said that it is considered normal i was so angry how can it be normal.

but they nurse at the early pregnancy asesment unit also told me that if we get pregnant again and need any help just to ring them direct and not to worry about ringing the drs or midwifes.

so maybe worth givving your local hospital a call and explaining to them as they might book you in anyway.


----------



## flapjack10

I know! When you get sex ed in school they don't turn around and say, "Buteven if you do get pg, you've got a 10-20% chance of miscarrying." But then as soon as you've had a miscarriage, every health practitioner reels off this fact like it's nothing! 

I think I need to relax and just let nature take its course...

I hope this bean is sticky though! The doc did say the midwives might refer me for an early scan if I'm still concerned.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

My early pregnancy unit also told me to call them directly and they will give me a scan at 7 weeks but will se me before if I have any concerns at all, they are so good at the early units so understanding, to be fair my GP was great too, I wud keep pushing it, it makes no sense does it, I know early miscarriages are common and we all may go on to have a healthy pregnancy with no intervention but why would they let someone go through this 3 times when sometimes it can be solved with a simple progesterone tablet or something like that!? 


Anyone had brown spotting?? I get so stressed over the slightest thing lol but I have never had anything like this before, it's only a little but it's thick and light brown


----------



## flapjack10

I normally have brown spotting just before AF gets here?

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Flapjack :hugs: 

They are gits. I was told two before early scan. Do you know where your early pregnancy unit is? You could just call them


----------



## twister7

xxemmyxx said:


> Anyone had brown spotting?? I get so stressed over the slightest thing lol but I have never had anything like this before, it's only a little but it's thick and light brown

Where are you in your cycle emmy?


----------



## CherylC3

Aw flapjack call epu I've to call them when I'm pg to arrange my 7 wk scan. Cx

My bbs :holly: are Killing me, I've got white spotty bumpy nips always an early sign for me, greasy face spotty, got a headache but it's way too early at 3dpo for symtoms lol... Just have to wait it out 11 days to test :)


----------



## twister7

CherylC3 said:


> Aw flapjack call epu I've to call them when I'm pg to arrange my 7 wk scan. Cx
> 
> My bbs :holly: are Killing me, I've got white spotty bumpy nips always an early sign for me, greasy face spotty, got a headache but it's way too early at 3dpo for symtoms lol... Just have to wait it out 11 days to test :)

For about the last 6 cycles before I got pregnant I kept getting really sore boobs after O'ing, then the month I did get pregnant did not get them at all and at the time thought that I had not even O'ed.

I swear there are little men ( must be men because they mess with your mind) in our body's that have buttons to push to imitate symptoms, then they just sit there laughing at us lol...
Yeah I know BONKERS.....:)i


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah there defo is lol... It's funny since ttc I constantly grope my breats, study toilet roll, look at my knickers for cm, analyse how often i fart and pee on bloody sticks... I swear il be in a loony bin by the time I get my rainbow lol..xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm cd30 I think, had no period since miscarriage so this could be it, but I have never had brown spotting before, I suppose anything could happen now though my body is crazy! I have no other AF symptoms though...

I too shall be in the loony in by the end of all this, I spend all day researching things that happen to my body now, every little tweak and spot lol


----------



## Storm7

Studying toilet roll is minging and yet I do it all the time... Had implantation spotting with my three previous BFPs and so that is my first choice symptom to look for...


----------



## Storm7

Emmy - Could also be implantation or ovulation spotting - you never know what your body is doing for certain after mc


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> Emmy - Could also be implantation or ovulation spotting - you never know what your body is doing for certain after mc

I would prefer this to an AF all day long! Will have to wait and see! It's just funny cus since I was 14 I have had exactly the same period and symptoms every month and know what to expect, now all kinds of crap comes out, it's a new surprise everyday!:haha:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

emmy i was going to say the same it could be implantation spotting or bleeding. i had it with my BFP my gp said it is only brown because it is old not fresh so i wouldnt worry to much but if you are concerned speak to a gp.


----------



## twister7

Well I'm gonna stick my neck out here Emmy and say........... It could be anything lol. Sorry hun like others have said your body is not quite your own I don't think for a while after a MC, so expect the unexpected. Fingers crossed for implantation spotting though..:)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you for your opinions ladies! Shall wait and see and stare at toilet paper and google implantation bleeding till I get a definitive answer :rofl:


----------



## Storm7

xxemmyxx said:


> Thank you for your opinions ladies! Shall wait and see and stare at toilet paper and google implantation bleeding till I get a definitive answer :rofl:

Love this!


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!!

Flapjack I agree with the others, call your EPAU and see if they will give you an early scan, just tell them you are worried sick and scared that your worrying could make matters worse!! Then if you get a scan and everything looks normal you can be at ease, and if they notice any issues they might then run some tests and catch a problem before it becomes one!

Storm - any signs of inplantation yet?? FX'd you did O and caught that eggy!!

Emmy - not sure what the spotting is hun, I got spotting for a while after my mc but mine was complicated. FX'd it was inplantation spotting though!!!

Twister - I'd say it's definately getting towards positive, get bd'ing (when oh gets home of course!!)

Cheryl - keep analysing them boobs, and toilet paper etc, it doesn't make you crazy coz we all do it, I was even asking oh last night if my nipples looked bigger/darker etc......my response was a shoulder shrug and a mumble that I think was "i dunno" :rofl:

AFM - had a nightmare of a time last night (sorry Cheryl you get to read this twice as we are on 2 thread together lol) but I woke up at 2am with severe AF cramps, that caused me to have severe diarrhoea. I sometimes get diarrhoea with AF when the cramps are bad, and it felt like that but worse! Definately wasn't IBS related or just normal diarrhoea it was definate AF type pains. Took some paracetamol and after half and hour all was gone and I went back to sleep. I was worried that maybe the egg had been fertilised but failed to implant and that was what the cramps were last night. Starting to think I'm out now, but will have to just wait and see. Hoping I can wait to test til Tuesday, but as I've got 4 Frers and 2 digis I might cave by Saturday.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Baileybubs diarrhoea is a symptom though of pregnancy too tho so I wouldn't count yourself out just because of that, also tmi but I get terrible cramps if I have diarrhoea so u cud of just had an upset tummy. I get diarrhoea with AF but I also got it just before my BFP making me think I was going to get AF, it's not fair that AF and pregnancy symptoms are so similar!!


----------



## twister7

Can you believe it just went to my addict bucket and only one OPK left, could kick myself thought I had it well stocked up....;)
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## baileybubs

Oh dear twister! Do what I did when O was extra late this month and I ran out, get some Asdas own, they worked really well for me and although £7 for 5 they were worth it coz I got my positive on them the day after I bought them!!

Thanks Emmy, I think coz I had (sorry tmi) really bad constipation with my last pregnancy I was thinking the diarrhea must be a sign of AF, but apparently I have just read from dr google that one woman can have constipation with one pregnancy and diarrhea with another, plus like you said it could just have been an upset tummy lol! I think I'm reading too much into my "symptoms" I don't have sore boobs today or any real uterus twinges/pains so I think that's making me think I'm out! How complicated can I make all this ttc!!!


----------



## Storm7

Dr. Google - the source of all knowledge!

Bailey - no signs yet. I tend to get it at around 6-7DPO so will see in a few days. OPK seemed less dark today so no idea what is going on with my body. Will keep bd'ing and see what the end of this crazy cycle brings.


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey I had tht just b4 my 1st BFP Hun..x


----------



## twister7

Fingers crossed for you Bailey, lets hope Flapjack has started a lucky streak for us all...:)
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

sorry bit of a blonde question but how do i work out my cycle this month as i know my ovulation might be any time because of the m/c but do i count from the day i had the m/c as day 1 or can i not count the days until af arrives.
IF af arrives as my partner and i have talked and decided that we are going to start ttc again as soon as possible as every chance counts.


----------



## CherylC3

The day of mc is cd1 Hun...xx


----------



## flapjack10

Oh nooooo Bailey I hate diarrhoea! It better be a symptom! 
I really hope it is!

Twister - I love your stash of TTC goodies!

MrsS- the day you had the mc is CD1. Good luck in trying again my love! I am really rooting for us all on this thread. More BFPs!

AFM - I'm off to Brighton tomorrow (minus any booze) so will be MIA for the next few days. I'll try and check in and lurk on you guys as much as possible! Especially for you guys in your TWW. Lots of love and baby dust and speak to you soon xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Have fun flapjack. Xx


----------



## twister7

Have a lovely weekend Flapjack.. xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

thankyou that helps alot. 

have fun in brighton flapjack


----------



## PopTart28

Hi I waited after my first MC and got pregnant again on my second cycle after it but then MC again.....

This time we didnt wait for AF before trying again and I got my BFP this month 4days before AF was due...fingers are crossed this one sticks, it feels different to my other BFPs somehow...

Good luck to you whatever you decide and it WILL happen for you just try to stay positive ok.

My fingers are crossed for you honey, xxxxx


----------



## horseypants

WHOAH! flapjack, im just reading back and finally i find your bfp!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## flapjack10

PopTart28 said:


> Hi I waited after my first MC and got pregnant again on my second cycle after it but then MC again.....
> 
> This time we didnt wait for AF before trying again and I got my BFP this month 4days before AF was due...fingers are crossed this one sticks, it feels different to my other BFPs somehow...
> 
> Good luck to you whatever you decide and it WILL happen for you just try to stay positive ok.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you honey, xxxxx

Sorry for your losses hun. Hope it's your sticky one now!

xxx


----------



## twister7

You know when you get your fertile CM, do you get loads of it for a long time or is it a bit random?
I had some this afternoon but when I wiped this evening there was nothing there, this is my first cycle that I have been monitoring it really.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah it's random, in my experience, the amount varies throughout the day xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have CM in varying amounts over about 3 days, I mainly notice it when I'm actually having sex it's a lot slippier lol have you read the book "taking charge of your fertility"? That's so good, very informative especially when it comes to CM, defo made me more aware of things my body does


----------



## baileybubs

Twister - I get cm in varying amounts hun, sometimes a lot and sometimes it's just a little which is why I used preseed this month.

Flapjack have a good weekend!! Are you telling people you are pg btw?

Storm - im the same I only get symptoms about 6dpo too. 

Mrs s - yeah i counted cd1 as the day of mc but it can still take ages to O after so don't worry if it takes a while

Horsey - how are you doing hun? 

Afm I feel really weird this evening. The sore boobs are back and I feel like AF is iminant but I also felt like that before I got my first BFP so FX'd!!!


----------



## horseypants

oooh baileybubs :dust:

af got me good, but i'm feeling very optimistic about this new cycle. when the sadness of her arrival dissapates, my mood lightens so! a weight has been lifted and i just need to hold on to the pma till a couple weeks after o and i'll be magically preggers! ...in fact, i'm probably a day or so preggers now lol.


----------



## baileybubs

That's the spirit horsey!! I said the same thing last month, the day AF arrives could always be the first day of you pregnancy so FX'd for you!!! August is gonna be a great month for everyone, I can feel it!!


----------



## flapjack10

Oooooh bailey I've got everything crossed for you! 

I'm gonna tell my friends - it's only three of them and they're my bessie mates and two of them know about the first MC. I can't lie to them for three days straight and they'll probably guess anyway! I trust them to keep it quiet and I'm gonna stress the seriousness of me telling them, as I haven't even told my parents yet! 

xxxx


----------



## Storm7

Morning ladies

Nothing new to report here but just thought I would send you all an Olympic sized dose of :dust:


----------



## twister7

Morning Ladies, hope you are all well :)

Quick question, I have a lighter OPK again today, so would you class the one I did yesterday as a + now?
xxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Hmmm not sure on that twister......how did it loom in RL? Would you have said it was positive? Coz it could be just a slight surge and then gone away again, I got those a couple of times just before I did get a positive, its like it's surging but them changes it's mind lol!! I would keep on using opk's hun just in case, if they stay faint and negative then class yesterday's as a positive, and if they get dark again then you know you are O'ing! Hope that made sense!


----------



## twister7

Thanks Bailey, no sure what to think really. In the past I have had positives that were the same as yesterday's. Last month is the only month I have ever had a good dark positive so who knows, maybe FF will confirm it in the next couple of days, Im on CD21 so hopefully it was.
xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Do you temp as well? That might help if you don't get very strong positives on opk's. I don't temp coz I'm useless at remembering to. I'm not buying anymore opk's, think its making me worry more about dtd on time and delaying O coz it's been getting later and later every month. And then I also have my worry about should we be ttc if we are getting married next year.....but I don't want to delay having a baby or getting married lol!! I want it all now hahaha!!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi ever one hope you are all ok.
thanks for the advice about which cd.
1 thing i have lernt is no matter how many yrs my journey geos on for i realise that i will never know everything and i will always be learning.

i have got a drs appointment today just to check every thing is ok i think. more of an emotional m.o.t. i think than a physical lol.

sorry prob to much tmi but we stated trying again last night felt a bit awkward but glad we are over that first hurdle as now we get back to regular bd'ing

is it worth uing ovulation sticks this cycle or should we just keep practicing and if we do get af then start a fresh from then.????????? :wacko:


----------



## Storm7

Must not symptom spot... Must not symptom spot... 

But it is no hard not to... Argh!


----------



## Storm7

So not no. Damn iPhone!

Mrs s - I have used OPKs this cycle for the first time and I find them confusing to say the least!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

we were using the clear blue fertility monitor as looked really simple to use but although was simple the use and read i thinki am just going to go back to standard sticks.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mrs s I tried using opk's for the first time after miscarriage and I am confused too, but I suppose we don't know when we are going to ovulate this cycle so unless you use one everyday we might miss it, I used them from when I thought I had ovulation pain and CM but I never got a line that was as dark as the control. I think the best thing to do is BD every other night until AF comes and then maybe we will know where our cycles are after that and using opk will be easier. I ran out and thought this is a new expensive daily habit!

AFM I have stopped the brown spotting which I had for 2 days and now have a pink stain on the tissue only when I wipe, this can't be period, well I'm really hoping it's not! I still feel a bit crampy, I am resisting the urge to test, I am going to wait and see if this develops into a period over the next 5 days and if not test then! 

Storm I am totally symptom spotting too, anything to share? Lol it's ok on here we are allowed x


----------



## Storm7

Well as you insist! 

Brown spotting. Telling myself AF is on the way 5DPO is too soon for implantation bleeding so doubt it's that. Damn bodies. I sometimes wish I was a man. Also vomited but think is unlikely to be a symptom!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I read implantation can occur between 6-12 dpo so your not that far off that now...

At least you know roughly where you are in your cycle so you can tell it's not meant to be your period it's more likely to be implantation bleeding than anything. 

I don't know where i am in my cycle at all so this very very light spotting when I wipe is a mystery so of course I have convinced myself I could be pregnant and I shall symptom spot and eventually crack and spend all my money on tests till I get my period! Try and hold on you are doing well, every day you get through before testing is an accomplishment! I am reading 50 shades to take my mind off it, anyone else reading it? Oh my baby making shall be enjoyable after this!


----------



## Storm7

Morning all

I am now in the clutches of the witch so back to CD1 after a short 2ww. Feeling positive still though as at least I know where I am with my cycle again. POAS will begin again in around 6 days.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh sorry storm :hugs: good luck for this cycle though! How long are your cycles then? 

I think the AF is going to get me cus I have serious cramps that have kept me up all night but still nothing more than spotting!? Maybe this period is a very very light one, the pain is terrible though I have had to cancel my lunch with friends :growlmad:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

storm sorry the witch got you but fx'd for you for this cycle.

emmy sorry you are unwell and had to cancel your plans and hope you feel better soon.

afm we went out last night to my by sisters for a bbq and i had a lovely chat with my sister and brother in law about everything. and i have woken up feeling really positive about every thing.
and the drs are really happy with how everything is going


----------



## shefali83

Hi everyone. Can i please join in if you ladies don't mind. I read all your 70 posts and feeling so much better and hopeful for the future.

Here is my story(sorry if its too long. thought might help someone)

Got to know this tuesday(24th) at my 10th week 1 day u/s that baby had no heartbeat now and was only measuring 7weeks and 6 days. i was devastated. Couldn't believe this was happening to me. this was my first pregnancy after a chemical one last may. Doc suggested d&c but i didn't want anything surgical. i wanted to morn in the privacy of my home and pass everything in private. IT helps in accepting the fact as well that you are no longer pg. I opted for the med(misoprostal 200*4 pills vaginally). 
I took it this wednesday at 12 pm and started bad cramps with fever around 4 pm. I took a pain killer and a heating pad over my tummy which i must tell you helped immensely. I had the heating pad on my tummy for 5 hrs! I bled heavily with big and small clots. After the bleeding lessened i felt better. At night my pad was completely dry. Next day on thursday very light bleeding.I could understand that i hadn't passed everything and was very worried about tissues remaining in me. But Yesterday(friday) in the afternoon i suddenly started with major cramps again with fever. i took out the heating pad again(god bless the one who invented it). After one hour i felt so much pressure in my pelvic area. I started gushing out blood and clots and filling pads one after another. Passing clots of all sizes from huge to small. It was indeed a very very heavy flow but nothing to take you to er! I finally passed the baby and the sac late evening. all the pain and the pressure suddenly vanished after that and i felt so much better. Today is saturday i am still bleeding with little clots but it feels like normal period with normal cramps. nothing scary. I really hope i have passed everything. have to go for u/s after two weeks to cross check. if something remains i might have to opt for d&c. But i personally feel i have passed all. Feeling quite tired and unwell with a bad headache. 

Doc said i can start ttc from my first af but i don't want to wait so much. plan to start ttc once i stop bleeding, my hcg level goes to 0 and u/s gives me a green signal..... 

I must say DH was a huge support and ALWAYS by my side. I want our baby sooooo badly :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mrs s really glad you are feeling positive! Realising that this is not the end for all of us is the first step! We will all get our rainbow xx

Welcome shefali83 sorry for your loss:hugs: hopefully you are through the worst and on the road to recovery, good luck with everything xx
I started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding and luckily my hcg was at zero as soon as I stopped bleeding so as long as you are emotionally ready I don't see the harm. Sadly I think I have my AF now even though I tried straight away but often you don't ovulate in the first cycle after miscarriage, fingers crossed for next cycle! Xx


----------



## twister7

Hope everyone is doing ok......

Sorry the witch gotcha storm, least you can look forward to a fresh new cycle...
Hope you feel better soon Emmi...:)
Glad your feeling more positive Mrs S.

AFM ~I dont know where I am really, I think I ovulated a couple of days ago but am waiting for FF to confirm because Im not sure. Bit fustrated OH and I had a bit of a dingdong on Thursday so have not DTD for the last couple of nights, when we needed to. Feel like Im running this cycle a bit blind and it's getting me down a little but hey ho, will all come out in the wash I guess....
xxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

welcome shefali83 sorry for your loss. i am also fairly new on this group aswell and would just like to say that everyone on here has been fantastic so thankyou ladies.
i hope you start to fell better soon i to had a severe headache the day after i passed everything and felt really unwell and tired. but it soon passed.


----------



## twister7

Welcome 83, so sorry for your loss, your experience sounds pretty similar to mine. 
We started trying as soon as the bleeding had stopped, I think some professionals encourage you to wait till after your first AF, though to my knowledge this is for dating purposes only.
xxxxxxx


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> Mrs s really glad you are feeling positive! Realising that this is not the end for all of us is the first step! We will all get our rainbow xx
> 
> Welcome shefali83 sorry for your loss:hugs: hopefully you are through the worst and on the road to recovery, good luck with everything xx
> I started trying as soon as I stopped bleeding and luckily my hcg was at zero as soon as I stopped bleeding so as long as you are emotionally ready I don't see the harm. Sadly I think I have my AF now even though I tried straight away but often you don't ovulate in the first cycle after miscarriage, fingers crossed for next cycle! Xx

Thanks dear.. i just ordered loads of ovulation and pg strips :) I am a big POAS addict. I so hope to catch the big O soon.. Good luck to you for this cycle. Will be praying hard for your bfp :hugs:


----------



## shefali83

mrs_swj2be said:


> welcome shefali83 sorry for your loss. i am also fairly new on this group aswell and would just like to say that everyone on here has been fantastic so thankyou ladies.
> i hope you start to fell better soon i to had a severe headache the day after i passed everything and felt really unwell and tired. but it soon passed.

This thread was a god sent to me at the right time. I read all the 70 pages. have been reading since yesterday and finished without taking a break. You guys rock. Its like..i ve found long lost BFFs :hugs:
Headache is better i had to take a strong pain med :growlmad: i guess its connected to the hormones and the blood loss maybe.


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> Welcome 83, so sorry for your loss, your experience sounds pretty similar to mine.
> We started trying as soon as the bleeding had stopped, I think some professionals encourage you to wait till after your first AF, though to my knowledge this is for dating purposes only.
> xxxxxxx

Its hard to wait now isn't it. I want my baby(back) more than ever now. :baby:

I am 29 and i already feel the time is running.


----------



## twister7

> I am 29 and i already feel the time is running.

Ey calm down I'm 35...:haha:
xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I totally agree this forum is a god send and all the ladies on it are amazing! I can say everything on here that I feel I need to talk about but can't really cus my OH doesn't understand and is probably sick of hearing it! And also it's ok to say it all and letit out where my friends n family would just think I was a crazy lady! A crazy baby mad lady! It's great support from women who know my pain like no one else does :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

29 and 35, still plenty of years left in you yet lol


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> I am 29 and i already feel the time is running.
> 
> Ey calm down I'm 35...:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...

oh :) do you have any kids ?


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> I totally agree this forum is a god send and all the ladies on it are amazing! I can say everything on here that I feel I need to talk about but can't really cus my OH doesn't understand and is probably sick of hearing it! And also it's ok to say it all and letit out where my friends n family would just think I was a crazy lady! A crazy baby mad lady! It's great support from women who know my pain like no one else does :hugs:

absolutely. You cant find this 'art of listening(reading) patiently' anywhere else! :coffee:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> 29 and 35, still plenty of years left in you yet lol

:wacko: i have been reading that women slowly start losing their fertility after 30! That scares me :wacko:


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's after 35 they say some women find it harder to conceive but it's definitely not impossible and there's no reason why we should let that scare us!! Positive mental attitude!! :dust:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> It's after 35 they say some women find it harder to conceive but it's definitely not impossible and there's no reason why we should let that scare us!! Positive mental attitude!! :dust:

I guess 'the thirties' scare me :wacko:


----------



## twister7

shefali83 said:


> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 29 and i already feel the time is running.
> 
> Ey calm down I'm 35...:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oh :) do you have any kids ?Click to expand...

Yeah I have 2 boys 9 and 11, have not seen them in a year though:cry: It's very difficult for me to talk about this as I miss them so so so much I cry every night.
Basically I split from a really violent relationship nearly 5 years ago now, it was really hard did not have a lot of support as all my family live in Cyprus. 
It turned out quite nasty in more ways than one, ended up going to court and I got residency of the boys but shortly after I was very ill and ended up in hospital for 4 months and now have to have a colostomy bag for the rest of my life. Anyway my ex was then given joint residency as I could not look after the boys even when I came out of hospital for some time. At this point he was still trying to control my life and was constantly doing things to frighten me this resulted in me moving 200 miles away. Still recovering from been in hospital I had the boys every other weekend and once recovered applied for them to live with me, but the court decided in my Ex's favour as they were settled in school and had a family network around them.

Anyway about a year ago my eldest son raised an issue tha had happend at his father and partners house tha ended up in me calling the police, the children spoke about what happened when talked to by special trained officers but was eventually let back in to their fathers care. They then changed their story and said I had put them up to it, I felt so sorry for them as they had been threatened in to saying that, as I know I didn't no matter what anyone believes.
Since then I have been threatened not to go back their by my ex his brother and parents, I went reguardless to see my sons but then alligations kept been made against me that were not true ( I was accused off hitting my E's partner while she was heavily pregnant). I did not and would not do this anyone, and anyone who knows me knows I am not like that if someone wanted to hit me then I would just let them, never been in a fight in my life.
I hated the negative impact this must have been having on my children so decided to stay away, but could not afford the solicitor fee's to fight. It was so expensive especially as it's a long process where the likes of social workers and caffcass have to carry out certain procedures.
So I have been communicating with them through school. I can not tell how brill they have been and they have seen the evil of my ex as his has threatened the school with legal action ec just because they are allowing me contact with my children. They are really encouraging contact as they have concerns over the impact of me not seeing them on the children.
The emotional abuse my children are going through is tearing me apart, I have applied for a hearing to the court and am waiting for a hearing date, I am representing myself I feel scared stiff of facing him and the way he twists things.
Good thing is school are really supporting me and recently in the past 2 weeks I have managed to make contact with my ex's partners ex..lol
And he is going through exactly the same thing reguarding his children that live in the same household. One of his boys has just been removed from there ( only 10 years old) due to an altracation with my ex.....
I hate this justice system.....
God Im going on, its all very sad I miss them so so much:cry: and feel helpless.
When I found out I was pregnant I came off a quite heavy dosage of anti depressants and am trying my hardest not to go back on them, but with all that's going on and the MC I feel like been a mother is been taken away from me for a reason, I harbour a lot of guilt, but have come to realise that I can not change the past but can do my best for the future.
Sorry for going on 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am 29 and i already feel the time is running.
> 
> Ey calm down I'm 35...:haha:
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> oh :) do you have any kids ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I have 2 boys 9 and 11, have not seen them in a year though:cry: It's very difficult for me to talk about this as I miss them so so so much I cry every night.
> Basically I split from a really violent relationship nearly 5 years ago now, it was really hard did not have a lot of support as all my family live in Cyprus.
> It turned out quite nasty in more ways than one, ended up going to court and I got residency of the boys but shortly after I was very ill and ended up in hospital for 4 months and now have to have a colostomy bag for the rest of my life. Anyway my ex was then given joint residency as I could not look after the boys even when I came out of hospital for some time. At this point he was still trying to control my life and was constantly doing things to frighten me this resulted in me moving 200 miles away. Still recovering from been in hospital I had the boys every other weekend and once recovered applied for them to live with me, but the court decided in my Ex's favour as they were settled in school and had a family network around them.
> 
> Anyway about a year ago my eldest son raised an issue tha had happend at his father and partners house tha ended up in me calling the police, the children spoke about what happened when talked to by special trained officers but was eventually let back in to their fathers care. They then changed their story and said I had put them up to it, I felt so sorry for them as they had been threatened in to saying that, as I know I didn't no matter what anyone believes.
> Since then I have been threatened not to go back their by my ex his brother and parents, I went reguardless to see my sons but then alligations kept been made against me that were not true ( I was accused off hitting my E's partner while she was heavily pregnant). I did not and would not do this anyone, and anyone who knows me knows I am not like that if someone wanted to hit me then I would just let them, never been in a fight in my life.
> I hated the negative impact this must have been having on my children so decided to stay away, but could not afford the solicitor fee's to fight. It was so expensive especially as it's a long process where the likes of social workers and caffcass have to carry out certain procedures.
> So I have been communicating with them through school. I can not tell how brill they have been and they have seen the evil of my ex as his has threatened the school with legal action ec just because they are allowing me contact with my children. They are really encouraging contact as they have concerns over the impact of me not seeing them on the children.
> The emotional abuse my children are going through is tearing me apart, I have applied for a hearing to the court and am waiting for a hearing date, I am representing myself I feel scared stiff of facing him and the way he twists things.
> Good thing is school are really supporting me and recently in the past 2 weeks I have managed to make contact with my ex's partners ex..lol
> And he is going through exactly the same thing reguarding his children that live in the same household. One of his boys has just been removed from there ( only 10 years old) due to an altracation with my ex.....
> I hate this justice system.....
> God Im going on, its all very sad I miss them so so much:cry: and feel helpless.
> When I found out I was pregnant I came off a quite heavy dosage of anti depressants and am trying my hardest not to go back on them, but with all that's going on and the MC I feel like been a mother is been taken away from me for a reason, I harbour a lot of guilt, but have come to realise that I can not change the past but can do my best for the future.
> Sorry for going on
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

OMG!! I cant imagine what you are going through :( You are so strong. I really respect you. When low i tend to complain about my life a lot.. about stupid things.. NOW i seriously won't after reading this. I sincerely hope god takes away all your troubles. you've had enough and i am so sure you don't deserve all this. I really hope your children end up with you. All this negativity must be troubling their little minds as well. 
I wonder why some men have to be such big jerks :growlmad:

How is your new relationship shaping up? :) Since when are you TTC? :dust::dust:


----------



## xxemmyxx

TWISTER! Omg :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't really know what to say! The world is so fucked up! And so cruel! Why social workers or ur ex would ever think it was a good idea to keep u away from your boys is beyond me! At least the school is being supportive 
Definitely puts things into perspective for me xx


----------



## twister7

Thanks guys.....
Social workers were not against them being with me, it was just I was ill for quite a period of time and it was thought best because of school ect for us to have joint residencey but for the boys to live with him, he was very smarmy and seemed to convince a lot of people he was a nice guy.....
There were rules set in place like sharing holidays ect, none of which he stuck too, we was ment to have alternate xmas's I have not had one, he gets away with this mainly because of my fear of him but also I have to pay to take him to court because he is not sticking to what the judge has said, does that seem fair to you?

My OH now could not be more different, I really feel like I have found my sole mate, he irritates me like mad lol, but we are the best of friends.
Been TTC for about 18 month I think lol, after been so poorly was not even sure I could get pregnant, no one has told me otherwise but just something I had in the back of my mind, plus Im over weight, so although we were saddened deeply to loose our crumb at 12 weeks, we are hopefull now as we know we can do it.
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twister7

Didn't mean to trash the thread, sorry..:)

Anyone got any TTC gossip? 
xxxxx


----------



## sherstan

I'm ttc after mc before AF. I miscarried 3 weeks ago, had a positive OPK on Thursday. My OBGYN was perfectly fine with the fact that we are ttc right away. So now I am in my 2ww - wish me luck!!


----------



## twister7

Welcome Sherstan, sorry for your loss :hugs: FX for a BFP how many DPO are you?
xxxxx
Oh just seen two, lol..DOH!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

FX sherstand and welcome!

Twister you didn't trash the thread, if you can't share here then you can't share anywhere! Xx


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> My OH now could not be more different, I really feel like I have found my sole mate, he irritates me like mad lol, but we are the best of friends.
> Been TTC for about 18 month I think lol, after been so poorly was not even sure I could get pregnant, no one has told me otherwise but just something I had in the back of my mind, plus Im over weight, so although we were saddened deeply to loose our crumb at 12 weeks, we are hopefull now as we know we can do it.
> xxxxxxxxxx

Thats great..best of luck to you both!! :flower: I am sure you'll get your rainbow baby soooon :baby: :dust:


----------



## shefali83

sherstan said:


> I'm ttc after mc before AF. I miscarried 3 weeks ago, had a positive OPK on Thursday. My OBGYN was perfectly fine with the fact that we are ttc right away. So now I am in my 2ww - wish me luck!!

aww i m sorry for your loss..it really sucks i know :( lots of luck to you. hope you see your :bfp: asap!! :) keep us updated... 2ww always seems to be like 2 months :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!

Wow so chatty round here now!! 

Welcome to all the newcomers and so sorry for your losses.

Twister - I'm so sorry to hear your story! I hope you and your children are doing well now and FX'd for your wonderful rainbow baby.

Hugs and sticky dust to everyone.

AFM - 12dpo and 2 BFPs!!! Flapjack we are bump buddies!! But I am now so scared it could be a chemical or I will lose it again. Gotta keep the PMA though!
 



Attached Files:







5eafc48c.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow so chatty round here now!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers and so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Twister - I'm so sorry to hear your story! I hope you and your children are doing well now and FX'd for your wonderful rainbow baby.
> 
> Hugs and sticky dust to everyone.
> 
> AFM - 12dpo and 2 BFPs!!! Flapjack we are bump buddies!! But I am now so scared it could be a chemical or I will lose it again. Gotta keep the PMA though!

WOW congrats!!! I ve been following your posts :) when did you finally O ? :thumbup:
I really really hope the bean sticks :) it better :)!! You deserve a super sticky bean after going through so much :hugs:
Good luck!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks shefali! And sorry I didn't say hi properly, just kinda popped on and announced my BFP lol!!

I O'd on July 17th which was my cd21, been having a fair few symptoms but I didnt want to get myself all excited only to be disappointed so I was only kinda half believing them.


----------



## baileybubs

And good luck to everyone on this thread, hoping I've started something lucky and you all get BFPs soon!!

So who is where in their cycle then? It's so hard to keep up!!

Who's in 2ww and who's waiting to O?


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> And good luck to everyone on this thread, hoping I've started something lucky and you all get BFPs soon!!
> 
> So who is where in their cycle then? It's so hard to keep up!!
> 
> Who's in 2ww and who's waiting to O?

I am still bleeding/miscarrying since 25th(wednesday):( medically induced.. waiting for the bleeding to stop.. will start using opks then. want to try rightaway. waiting is super hard :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Was it misoprostol tablets they gave you to medically induce it? That's what I had with mine. Make sure you get proper follow up scans to check everything clear ok as my doctors kept waving me off saying I had to wait and it turned out I had retained tissue and bled for 5 weeks!! (sorry don't mean to scare you I just think doctors can "fob you off" and don't check everything is ok properly). I hope it all stops soon and you can get back to your normal cycle xxxx


----------



## baileybubs

Sorry shefali just read back and read your story and can see it was misoprostol same as me. Hope it wasn't too bad for you, it was very painful for me.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congratulations baileybubs!!!! Yay! So happy!! 

I'm still having really really light spotting, guessing it's my period!? So I'm cd6 I think! Going to use opk's once I stop bleeding, I am feeling positive I really hope you have started off a lucky thread of BFP's and I get mine in august along with everyone else! x


----------



## xxemmyxx

:rofl::rofl:Oh and baileybubs looks like diarrhoea is a symptom


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks Emmy! I really hope so too! I hope that was AF for you and you can get those opk's out for this month and get your August BFP!!!
Have you got your opk's yet?

Oh and ladies I would deffo give preseed a go. It's a lube that keeps the spermies safe! I used it this month!


----------



## baileybubs

Lol it is definately a symptom!! Sorry for tmi but still getting it on and off today!! :rofl: so ladies in 2ww look out for diarrhoea lol!


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Was it misoprostol tablets they gave you to medically induce it? That's what I had with mine. Make sure you get proper follow up scans to check everything clear ok as my doctors kept waving me off saying I had to wait and it turned out I had retained tissue and bled for 5 weeks!! (sorry don't mean to scare you I just think doctors can "fob you off" and don't check everything is ok properly). I hope it all stops soon and you can get back to your normal cycle xxxx

ya misoprostal tabs(200 mg*4 tabs). i do have a scan on 8th. really tensed and scared!! :cry:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> :rofl::rofl:Oh and baileybubs looks like diarrhoea is a symptom

i did have diarrhea with my last pg instead of being constipated! so thats a symptom for sure! good luck :)


----------



## shefali83

Preseed helped me as well... I totally love it.. must buy!!


----------



## baileybubs

Hehe we could be on commission for preseed shefali lol!!

I got constipation with my last pg so I was surprised at having diarrhoea but I also have IBS so it's no surprise that my hormones cause any sort of bowel problems for me lol!! 

I can't wait for you to all test in August coz I'm spreading the luck!! Have some luck people and lots of :dust: too!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Btw shefali, is your username shefali83 coz you were born in 1983?


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Hehe we could be on commission for preseed shefali lol!!
> 
> I got constipation with my last pg so I was surprised at having diarrhoea but I also have IBS so it's no surprise that my hormones cause any sort of bowel problems for me lol!!
> 
> I can't wait for you to all test in August coz I'm spreading the luck!! Have some luck people and lots of :dust: too!!!

hehe true. they should seriously start paying us now. i wouldn't mind a free tube every month ;)

I am so desperately waiting to ttc... i hope my cycles behave and stay the way they were before pg :smug:


----------



## xxemmyxx

With my first BFP I had diarrhoea before I tested and constipation for the whole time after! I was actually rushing to the toilet and thought I might aswell test while im here :haha: 

Ohhh I cannot wait for my BFP:happydance:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> With my first BFP I had diarrhoea before I tested and constipation for the whole time after! I was actually rushing to the toilet and thought I might aswell test while im here :haha:
> 
> Ohhh I cannot wait for my BFP:happydance:

:haha: :haha:
where are you in your cycle rightnow?


----------



## baileybubs

Lol Emmy that's what I'm like now, except I was scared to test this morning coz I was dreading bfn!! I think the constipation is to come in the next few weeks for me.

Shefali - my cycles got a bit longer but I had been on the pill for 10 years and so never really knew what my true cycle length was as I had only been off the pill 2 months when I got my 1sy BFP.


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Lol Emmy that's what I'm like now, except I was scared to test this morning coz I was dreading bfn!! I think the constipation is to come in the next few weeks for me.
> 
> Shefali - my cycles got a bit longer but I had been on the pill for 10 years and so never really knew what my true cycle length was as I had only been off the pill 2 months when I got my 1sy BFP.

oh ok... 10 yrs is a lonnnng time :)

i might not mind the cycle length as long as i KNOW when i O'ing!


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Baileybubs. Brilliant news! I hope this is the start of a lucky streak!

Welcome to the new ladies

Twister - OMG. Sending you huge :hugs:

AFM - the witch is being a real b***h this month but to be honest I am not too down about things as I am flying to the US tomorrow and flying around a little whilst there so would have been worrying about all the flying. Will keep me busy too and it won't be long after I return till I O. Also means the doctors will think I paid attention to them and waited till after one AF! Might be a bit absent over the next week due to crazy work/flight schedule but will be lurking even if I don't have time to post.


----------



## shefali83

Storm7 said:


> Congratulations Baileybubs. Brilliant news! I hope this is the start of a lucky streak!
> 
> Welcome to the new ladies
> 
> Twister - OMG. Sending you huge :hugs:
> 
> AFM - the witch is being a real b***h this month but to be honest I am not too down about things as I am flying to the US tomorrow and flying around a little whilst there so would have been worrying about all the flying. Will keep me busy too and it won't be long after I return till I O. Also means the doctors will think I paid attention to them and waited till after one AF! Might be a bit absent over the next week due to crazy work/flight schedule but will be lurking even if I don't have time to post.

Lucky you! i need some time off too to divert my mind but can't. at home and taken break from work so my mind is on ttc and pg 24*7. i am gonna try after i am cleared but will take it easy. after the 1st af i'll ttc like a mad woman :D


----------



## Storm7

Shefali - not sure I'd call it time off... 5 states in 5 days and 6 meetings spread over them is more like a nightmare. However it is a welcome distraction I guess! 

Think I would go out of my mind without work right now but at the same time I worry about missing O due to being away.


----------



## shefali83

Storm7 said:


> Shefali - not sure I'd call it time off... 5 states in 5 days and 6 meetings spread over them is more like a nightmare. However it is a welcome distraction I guess!
> 
> Think I would go out of my mind without work right now but at the same time I worry about missing O due to being away.

Yeah but it ll keep you busy from over thinking. i am doing nothing at all.. thinking eating thinking eating..blah! 

I am scared to try before af but i also don't want to waste one month..if you know what i mean :wacko:


----------



## twister7

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:) :happydance:
Massive congrats Bailey, I'm over the moon for you, FX that your and Flapjack's luck spreads to all.....

Excellent news.........:wohoo::yipee:


----------



## xxemmyxx

shefali83 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> With my first BFP I had diarrhoea before I tested and constipation for the whole time after! I was actually rushing to the toilet and thought I might aswell test while im here :haha:
> 
> Ohhh I cannot wait for my BFP:happydance:
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> where are you in your cycle rightnow?Click to expand...

I'm cd6 if this spotting is AF which I think it is cus it's gone on for 6 days even though it's very light. But I'm not sure about my cycles either cus I was on the mini pill so never had a period, I stopped taking that in February 2011 and my cycles were all over the place and I was only getting a period every 8 weeks so after a year of trying and worrying I had fertility problems I took another birth control pill for 3 months to regulate my cycle, stopped taking that in April and had one period with a 30 day cycle and the next was my BFP so I'm really praying my cycles return regular and I get pregnant as easily as last time cus my cycles being irregular is when I have problems and I'm not doing this for another 18 months please!!


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks ladies!

Storm that is such a good attitude though, to feel like it will be O time again before you know it! And it will be, PMA you catch the eggy in August! When do you normally O and when are you back from your trip?


----------



## baileybubs

Shefali - I started taking up baking when I was off work after mc, coz i ended up being off for a month due to complications, so maybe find a hobby to keep you busy. Although be warned, I ate most of what I baked :rofl:


----------



## twister7

I still don't know where I am really apart from on CD23, will just plod on I think and DTD every other night and see what happens, need to relax and stop stressing about it me thinks
xxxxxxx


----------



## baileybubs

That sounds like a plan hun, try not to stress out too much about it, my cycles were getting longer and I think it might have been because I was getting stressed and delayed O.


----------



## twister7

What date will that make your due date then Bailey? xx


----------



## baileybubs

Well if I go by the date I ovulated it will be April 9th but if I go by my LMP it's April 2nd. I think seen as O was a week later than "average" cd14 that I will be telling doctors that and my edd will be April 9th, coz I don't want them doing any scans and my baby seeming a week smaller than they should be. If that makes sense lol!


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Well if I go by the date I ovulated it will be April 9th but if I go by my LMP it's April 2nd. I think seen as O was a week later than "average" cd14 that I will be telling doctors that and my edd will be April 9th, coz I don't want them doing any scans and my baby seeming a week smaller than they should be. If that makes sense lol!

LOL, hope it's April 2nd thats my birthday..;)

Does anyone know how FF accurately detects Ovulation, I thought it was along the lines of three consecutive temp rises after a dip. This is what happend to my temps and fitted in with when I though I O'ed but have nothing detected... puzzled!!!!


----------



## baileybubs

I have no idea with temps I'm afraid. I didn't do mine, and only used ff to out in my symptoms. But I thought it was supposed to detect a rise over 3 days as ovulation too....hmmm unsure


----------



## mrs_swj2be

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow so chatty round here now!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers and so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Twister - I'm so sorry to hear your story! I hope you and your children are doing well now and FX'd for your wonderful rainbow baby.
> 
> Hugs and sticky dust to everyone.
> 
> AFM - 12dpo and 2 BFPs!!! Flapjack we are bump buddies!! But I am now so scared it could be a chemical or I will lose it again. Gotta keep the PMA though!

congratulation i hope everything works out for you and that this is a sticky one.
and fx'd this will be the start of a long line of BFPs for all us women 
:happydance:


----------



## baileybubs

I really hope I have set off a trend, August will be a month of BFPs!! 

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## flapjack10

OH MY GOD BAILEY! I'm so happy for youuuuuuuuu! That's the best news and has really given me hope.

I started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand. 

I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> With my first BFP I had diarrhoea before I tested and constipation for the whole time after! I was actually rushing to the toilet and thought I might aswell test while im here :haha:
> 
> Ohhh I cannot wait for my BFP:happydance:
> 
> :haha: :haha:
> where are you in your cycle rightnow?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cd6 if this spotting is AF which I think it is cus it's gone on for 6 days even though it's very light. But I'm not sure about my cycles either cus I was on the mini pill so never had a period, I stopped taking that in February 2011 and my cycles were all over the place and I was only getting a period every 8 weeks so after a year of trying and worrying I had fertility problems I took another birth control pill for 3 months to regulate my cycle, stopped taking that in April and had one period with a 30 day cycle and the next was my BFP so I'm really praying my cycles return regular and I get pregnant as easily as last time cus my cycles being irregular is when I have problems and I'm not doing this for another 18 months please!!Click to expand...

Oh my! thts difficult.. opks will help.. charting is tiring :( i did it for few months but it got on my nerves :wacko:


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Btw shefali, is your username shefali83 coz you were born in 1983?

Yes you got it right :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Shefali - I started taking up baking when I was off work after mc, coz i ended up being off for a month due to complications, so maybe find a hobby to keep you busy. Although be warned, I ate most of what I baked :rofl:

I have my own business. a hobby turned business.. jewelry making and selling. but i dont feel like doing anything these days... just have ttc and pg on my mind :baby:


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Well if I go by the date I ovulated it will be April 9th but if I go by my LMP it's April 2nd. I think seen as O was a week later than "average" cd14 that I will be telling doctors that and my edd will be April 9th, coz I don't want them doing any scans and my baby seeming a week smaller than they should be. If that makes sense lol!

yup thats a sensible approach :thumbup:


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Well if I go by the date I ovulated it will be April 9th but if I go by my LMP it's April 2nd. I think seen as O was a week later than "average" cd14 that I will be telling doctors that and my edd will be April 9th, coz I don't want them doing any scans and my baby seeming a week smaller than they should be. If that makes sense lol!
> 
> LOL, hope it's April 2nd thats my birthday..;)
> 
> Does anyone know how FF accurately detects Ovulation, I thought it was along the lines of three consecutive temp rises after a dip. This is what happend to my temps and fitted in with when I though I O'ed but have nothing detected... puzzled!!!!Click to expand...

i used to do temps inspite of having regular cycles and ovulation every cycle at the right time. but i felt a lil bit of temp mess used to screw up the whole chart and leave me worried and confused.. i stopped charting. hubby used to hate my morning alarms too :winkwink:


----------



## CherylC3

flapjack10 said:


> OH MY GOD BAILEY! I'm so happy for youuuuuuuuu! That's the best news and has really given me hope.
> 
> I started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand.
> 
> I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.

Aw flapjack I'm so sorry Hun :hugs: hope ur ok... Why is it so hard for us Hun....xxxx:nope:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw flapjack I am so so sorry hun, I really wish I could give you a real hug :hug: I really hope that they can do some tests for you now and give you some help so that next time you will get your sticky bean.

Please take care of yourself and come back to us soon, hopefully with a surprise BFP sticky bean!


----------



## baileybubs

Oh and shefali we were born in the same year, May 1983 for me!


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Oh and shefali we were born in the same year, May 1983 for me!

Oh wow i am march 83 born :)


----------



## baileybubs

Woohoo same birth year! 30 soon though argh! Nah I'm just kidding, I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Woohoo same birth year! 30 soon though argh! Nah I'm just kidding, I'm looking forward to it!

Lol
I am not looking forward to the 'THIRTY' :cry:

I wanted to be a mom before i turned 30. if i hadn't had a mmc i would have given birth one month before my 30th bday but now won't be possible :cry:


----------



## baileybubs

Aw shefali, don't worry I'm sure your rainbow baby is right around the corner! And you can be pregnant on your 30th instead!


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Aw shefali, don't worry I'm sure your rainbow baby is right around the corner! And you can be pregnant on your 30th instead!

Yes i am so desperately hoping for that.. How are you feeling btw ? :) :cloud9:


----------



## baileybubs

I'm feeling ok thanks, very tired but ok. Off to the doctors this morning to get their test done. I hope that it's sensitive enough to detect it, although I am taking in my 3 positive hpts to show them lol! Just want to make sure I get it on my record that I am pregnant again and see if they can help with anything.


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> I'm feeling ok thanks, very tired but ok. Off to the doctors this morning to get their test done. I hope that it's sensitive enough to detect it, although I am taking in my 3 positive hpts to show them lol! Just want to make sure I get it on my record that I am pregnant again and see if they can help with anything.

Good luck!!! :flower: Will you be getting the blood work done for hcg or progesterone?


----------



## baileybubs

Well I'm going to ask but my appointment is with a Doctor I haven't seen before and if it's an older man I'm buggared coz they dont tend to agree to those things. But I don't know if it will help anyway coz I think both my hcg and progesterone were just fine last time. I honestly think it was either a chromosome problem or a problem with the placenta development. I can always ask and see if they will though.


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Well I'm going to ask but my appointment is with a Doctor I haven't seen before and if it's an older man I'm buggared coz they dont tend to agree to those things. But I don't know if it will help anyway coz I think both my hcg and progesterone were just fine last time. I honestly think it was either a chromosome problem or a problem with the placenta development. I can always ask and see if they will though.

oh alright.. do let me know how your appointment does :) :thumbup: :baby:


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> OH MY GOD BAILEY! I'm so happy for youuuuuuuuu! That's the best news and has really given me hope.
> 
> I started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand.
> 
> I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.

Flapjack I am so sorry! :growlmad: why does this happen?? Makes me so angry it's not fair!!! Have you been to the doctors? Sometimes bleeding isn't the end, or do you just know it is? I know it doesn't help but at least your losses are early so they can probably do something to help you now, I know it shouldn't take this much heartache to get help but at least they will pay attention now. Hope my words help even the tiniest little bit :hugs: and hope to see you back here soon otherwise we shall miss u xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

baileybubs said:


> I'm feeling ok thanks, very tired but ok. Off to the doctors this morning to get their test done. I hope that it's sensitive enough to detect it, although I am taking in my 3 positive hpts to show them lol! Just want to make sure I get it on my record that I am pregnant again and see if they can help with anything.

When I went to the doctors with my BFP he didn't do a test he just laughed that I had done 4 and said "I think that's enough tests" so I literally went in said I'm pregnant and came out again was pretty boring really and I was all excited lol, gp's are a bit crap, make a fuss, but they will probably just tell you to do all the things you alredy know, eat healthily, take your vitamins etc


----------



## baileybubs

I've just got back and thats exactly what just happened, told him I'd done 3 tests and he just took my blood pressure, told me my due date and referred me to the midwife. He also told me any blood tests would be pointless as they couldn't do anything even if it did show anything.


----------



## xxemmyxx

baileybubs said:


> I've just got back and thats exactly what just happened, told him I'd done 3 tests and he just took my blood pressure, told me my due date and referred me to the midwife. He also told me any blood tests would be pointless as they couldn't do anything even if it did show anything.

Oh sometimes they are useless aren't they! If your blood came back showing low progesterone Or oestrogen or something like that for example I'm sure they would do something about it! I'm sure everything will be fine though, as soon as you hit 6 weeks get an appointment at the early pregnancy unit, you could even ring them now and say your GP didn't offer you any advice so in your experience is there anything you could suggest and when can I come in for an early scan...


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I've just got back and thats exactly what just happened, told him I'd done 3 tests and he just took my blood pressure, told me my due date and referred me to the midwife. He also told me any blood tests would be pointless as they couldn't do anything even if it did show anything.
> 
> Oh sometimes they are useless aren't they! If your blood came back showing low progesterone Or oestrogen or something like that for example I'm sure they would do something about it! I'm sure everything will be fine though, as soon as you hit 6 weeks get an appointment at the early pregnancy unit, you could even ring them now and say your GP didn't offer you any advice so in your experience is there anything you could suggest and when can I come in for an early scan...Click to expand...

Totally agree!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Also can I ask a question to everyone where do you buy your opk's? Do you buy them in bulk anywhere? At the moment I just have asda ones and they are £7 for a pack of 5. My OH would kill me if he knew how much money I spend on sticks. I want a big supply cus I'm always running out any suggestions?


----------



## twister7

Flapjack, I am so so so sorry hun, hope to see you back when your ready :hugs:
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> Also can I ask a question to everyone where do you buy your opk's? Do you buy them in bulk anywhere? At the moment I just have asda ones and they are £7 for a pack of 5. My OH would kill me if he knew how much money I spend on sticks. I want a big supply cus I'm always running out any suggestions?

I get ovulation strips and pg strips in bulk from ebay... very cheap and for me they have always worked! :happydance: I am a POAS super addict!


----------



## xxemmyxx

shefali83 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Also can I ask a question to everyone where do you buy your opk's? Do you buy them in bulk anywhere? At the moment I just have asda ones and they are £7 for a pack of 5. My OH would kill me if he knew how much money I spend on sticks. I want a big supply cus I'm always running out any suggestions?
> 
> I get ovulation strips and pg strips in bulk from ebay... very cheap and for me they have always worked! :happydance: I am a POAS super addict!Click to expand...

Oooo I am very excited I just ordered 60 opk and 30 hpt!! Thats enough sticks to keep me going :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Also can I ask a question to everyone where do you buy your opk's? Do you buy them in bulk anywhere? At the moment I just have asda ones and they are £7 for a pack of 5. My OH would kill me if he knew how much money I spend on sticks. I want a big supply cus I'm always running out any suggestions?
> 
> I get ovulation strips and pg strips in bulk from ebay... very cheap and for me they have always worked! :happydance: I am a POAS super addict!Click to expand...
> 
> Oooo I am very excited I just ordered 60 opk and 30 hpt!! Thats enough sticks to keep me going :happydance:Click to expand...

Me tooo...I ordered too few days back.. i am still going through the mmc bleeding :cry: and want to try rightaway after it. god knows if/when i ll O this 'cycle'.. need to keep checking. The 'down there' area is quite sore as of now... lesse how it goes.. Might opt for IVI this cycle if not better by the O time..


----------



## xxemmyxx

Shefali how long have you been bleeding for? 
I only bled for 5 days and luckily my cycle seems to be back on track but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate last cycle, I did opk's when I thought I was ovulating and had CM but I never got a positive, was first time using opk's though so who knows!

Ok IVI that's artificial insemination yes? I know nothing about this hope you dont think I'm being nosey but how you going to do that?


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> Shefali how long have you been bleeding for?
> I only bled for 5 days and luckily my cycle seems to be back on track but I'm pretty sure I didn't ovulate last cycle, I did opk's when I thought I was ovulating and had CM but I never got a positive, was first time using opk's though so who knows!
> 
> Ok IVI that's artificial insemination yes? I know nothing about this hope you dont think I'm being nosey but how you going to do that?

I took a pill to induce my mmc on this wednesday.. so this is the 6th day. 
OPKs have always worked with me so i totally rely on them. i use them around noon time. just make sure your pee isnt diluted.

IVI is Intra Vaginal Insemination. The man's sperm is put into the woman's genital tract artificially. Sperm may be placed in the neck of the womb (cervix), known as intracervical insemination, or at the base of the cervix which is called ivi. Fresh sperm is to be collected in a sterilized cup and inserted inside the vagina with a syringe (pee-collection cups and syringe can be bought from the chemist. these are sterilized already). It helps if you cant :sex: due to various reasons everyday. it takes care of all the days when you cant. the chances will be lil less but still its better than not trying :) Its all approved by my doctor :winkwink: infact she only suggested and explained it :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ahhh ok I literally learn something new everyday since I been trying to have a baby! Lol

Well your only on day 6 hopefully the bleeding will stop soon and you will feel more like your normal self.

So is your husband/partner happy to try these things? Lol I'm laughing at the thought of asking my OH to do it in a cup but I know he would if he had to, not all men are as compliant :rofl:


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> Ahhh ok I literally learn something new everyday since I been trying to have a baby! Lol
> 
> Well your only on day 6 hopefully the bleeding will stop soon and you will feel more like your normal self.
> 
> So is your husband/partner happy to try these things? Lol I'm laughing at the thought of asking my OH to do it in a cup but I know he would if he had to, not all men are as compliant :rofl:

LOL he is willing to do ANYTHING i say :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

flapjack10 said:


> OH MY GOD BAILEY! I'm so happy for youuuuuuuuu! That's the best news and has really given me hope.
> 
> I started bleeding yesterday... I'm taking a little break from BnB. I love all you ladies, but I'm sure you understand.
> 
> I'm pretty devastated again. This is horrible.


have you seen a dr or had any tests as it could be normal bleeding when i first stared bleeding the dr cheecked me over and said it could be normal and just to rest.
fx'd for you but whatever the out come we are all still here for you.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> I've just got back and thats exactly what just happened, told him I'd done 3 tests and he just took my blood pressure, told me my due date and referred me to the midwife. He also told me any blood tests would be pointless as they couldn't do anything even if it did show anything.
> 
> Oh sometimes they are useless aren't they! If your blood came back showing low progesterone Or oestrogen or something like that for example I'm sure they would do something about it! I'm sure everything will be fine though, as soon as you hit 6 weeks get an appointment at the early pregnancy unit, you could even ring them now and say your GP didn't offer you any advice so in your experience is there anything you could suggest and when can I come in for an early scan...Click to expand...

totally agree i would give your local early pregnancy unit a call and see what they have to say.


----------



## twister7

Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:

Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.

Where is everyone else in the rat race?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oh good luck! how r u feeling?
I havent joined the race yet. MMC bleed is still on.. day 6.


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 7dpo testing on Sunday 13dpo :)


----------



## shefali83

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 7dpo testing on Sunday 13dpo :)

hope you get your :dust:

I am so waiting to enter the 2ww!!


----------



## twister7

shefali83 said:


> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Oh good luck! how r u feeling?
> I havent joined the race yet. MMC bleed is still on.. day 6.Click to expand...

Me.... Im feeling confused lol, as not sure 100% if I did ovulate, BUT if I did Im feeling not bad, had sniffles and sneezes today and yesterday. Also my boobs always hurt straight after O, only they arnt, this happend when I got my BFP in April, might just be because I have not O'ed yet of course...;)
All depends if opk I did on Thursday was positive, think it was but not sure lol.

Hope you bleeding stops soon hun so you can start your TTC journey again.

FX for a BFP Cheryl, have you had any symptoms?

This was said OPK.....
 



Attached Files:







016.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 2









015.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mrs_swj2be

twister7 said:


> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

i am currently on cd14 other that i have no idea at the moment just gonna keep bd'ing and keep fx'd :winkwink:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Cheryl your doing so well in your 2ww, patience and FX for Sunday!

I'm cd7 waiting to ovulate, hurry up month!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Twister If that was my opk I would say it wasn't quite a positive and maybe the next day it would be positive, was it negative the next day? If it was neg the next day then maybe that was your positive, everyone has different results with them I find, do u know roughly when you ovulate in a cycle?


----------



## Storm7

Flapjack - so sorry to hear your news. I also fully understand your need for a timeout. However, we are here should you want/need us. 

AFM - I am in sunny Indiana and exhausted! CD3 (or four depending on which time zone you work on!


----------



## horseypants

emmy, i'm also reading 50 shades of grey
storm , sorry af got you


:flow:
flapjack :cry: I am so so sorry. i understand the break but hope you will be back as soon as you are able cause i love your posts and have already become quite attached. why is life so unfair!? also, i want to say that after a lot of public woe myself, i think it's ok to complain especially here and let us cheer you up, or at least cry with you, then *try* to to help.
:kiss:

:hugs:
oh baileybubs! what wonderful news! those symptoms were the real thing. i can't wait to have some constipation as last time, my first symptom was the squishy poo. .....still catching up on posts. my! the action in here. thanks for adding me to your signature. xo 

i am on cd7 and trying for a positive mental attitude this cycle. i think i've been letting life stress drag me down and need to lighten up a bit.

hugs all around


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Oh good luck! how r u feeling?
> I havent joined the race yet. MMC bleed is still on.. day 6.Click to expand...
> 
> Me.... Im feeling confused lol, as not sure 100% if I did ovulate, BUT if I did Im feeling not bad, had sniffles and sneezes today and yesterday. Also my boobs always hurt straight after O, only they arnt, this happend when I got my BFP in April, might just be because I have not O'ed yet of course...;)
> All depends if opk I did on Thursday was positive, think it was but not sure lol.
> 
> Hope you bleeding stops soon hun so you can start your TTC journey again.
> 
> FX for a BFP Cheryl, have you had any symptoms?
> 
> This was said OPK.....Click to expand...


The opk doesnt seem positive to me :( should be more dark right :wacko: but then maybe you missed the surge :) think positive. as long as you BD regularly around that time you are covered :winkwink: Good luck!!!! The only month i didnt think about symptoms and number of DPOs i got the positive :)


----------



## shefali83

mrs_swj2be said:


> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i am currently on cd14 other that i have no idea at the moment just gonna keep bd'ing and keep fx'd :winkwink:Click to expand...

lucky you.. atleast you guys are try..i am still stuck with the stupid mmc bleeding :cry:


----------



## shefali83

horseypants said:


> emmy, i'm also reading 50 shades of grey
> storm , sorry af got you
> 
> 
> :flow:
> flapjack :cry: I am so so sorry. i understand the break but hope you will be back as soon as you are able cause i love your posts and have already become quite attached. why is life so unfair!? also, i want to say that after a lot of public woe myself, i think it's ok to complain especially here and let us cheer you up, or at least cry with you, then *try* to to help.
> :kiss:
> 
> :hugs:
> oh baileybubs! what wonderful news! those symptoms were the real thing. i can't wait to have some constipation as last time, my first symptom was the squishy poo. .....still catching up on posts. my! the action in here. thanks for adding me to your signature. xo
> 
> i am on cd7 and trying for a positive mental attitude this cycle. i think i've been letting life stress drag me down and need to lighten up a bit.
> 
> hugs all around

are you using opks or charting ? :) :dust:


----------



## CherylC3

I'm 8dpo took a ic bfn of course lol...

My symtoms are 
Sore bbs
Spotty face 
Loads of creamy cm 
Got little twinges happening down there

Who knos will see wot sun will bring... Hopefully not the :witch:


----------



## shefali83

CherylC3 said:


> I'm 8dpo took a ic bfn of course lol...
> 
> My symtoms are
> Sore bbs
> Spotty face
> Loads of creamy cm
> Got little twinges happening down there
> 
> Who knos will see wot sun will bring... Hopefully not the :witch:

Aww but then its too early :) Af date is far :) but i know its so hard to resist. are you using internet cheapies? 

:dust::dust:


----------



## Storm7

Morning all,

I am in a bit of a grump today as I was up all night with the runs and could have done with a good sleep to prepare for today's meetings. There is a pretty impressive storm going on outside today too. Almost vibrates the B&B. 

Cheryl - a BFN now is nothing to worry about. Your symptoms seem positive so fingers crossed for Sunday. 

Horsey - :hugs: to help lighten your mood!


----------



## twister7

Storm sorry to hear your feeling under the weather, hope you fell better soon, lucky you having a storm, Im a bit of a storm chaser in my spare time..:) xx

Horsey, dont stress about BFN hun, it's sooooooooo early, FX for you xx

83 Hope Bleeding put the brakes on soon for ya xx

AFM Your probably right about the OPK ladies, positive thinking I guess lol, didn't have a line at all the day after so thought it might have been +.
Have had cramping all last night bit like AF type so wonder if Im O now, going to buy some OPK today, will be gutted if I am, have not DTD in 2 nights...:(


----------



## mrs_swj2be

shefali83 said:


> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i am currently on cd14 other that i have no idea at the moment just gonna keep bd'ing and keep fx'd :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> lucky you.. atleast you guys are try..i am still stuck with the stupid mmc bleeding :cry:Click to expand...

hey my mc bleeding lasted about 5 days until compleatly stopped but i had a compleate miscariage. so didnt have to have any medication so i guess it was more like a period although i have to say even my OH noticed that i only had pain for no more than an hour then i passed every thing and the pain stopped compleatly. i get more pan from my period than i did my mc.
i hope the bleeding settles for you soon so that you can get back to ttc.

i ordered some clearblue opks last night as were on offer so got a pretty good barin there 3 boxes 7 opks and 1 hpt in each box £12.99 for the lot:dohh:


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah Internet cheapies xxx


----------



## shefali83

mrs_swj2be said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies lets have a run down of who's where....:winkwink:
> 
> Ironically Im not sure, but *think* I'm 4DPO.
> 
> Where is everyone else in the rat race?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> i am currently on cd14 other that i have no idea at the moment just gonna keep bd'ing and keep fx'd :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> lucky you.. atleast you guys are try..i am still stuck with the stupid mmc bleeding :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> hey my mc bleeding lasted about 5 days until compleatly stopped but i had a compleate miscariage. so didnt have to have any medication so i guess it was more like a period although i have to say even my OH noticed that i only had pain for no more than an hour then i passed every thing and the pain stopped compleatly. i get more pan from my period than i did my mc.
> i hope the bleeding settles for you soon so that you can get back to ttc.
> 
> i ordered some clearblue opks last night as were on offer so got a pretty good barin there 3 boxes 7 opks and 1 hpt in each box £12.99 for the lot:dohh:Click to expand...

oh cool! :) i buy the cheapie comes from ebay :)

I just hope the bleeding stops soon.. i am getting lot of cramps today on and off.. like a muscle pull or something :growlmad:


----------



## shefali83

CherylC3 said:


> Yeah Internet cheapies xxx

I love these... u can test as much as possible :happydance:


----------



## shefali83

twister7 said:


> Storm sorry to hear your feeling under the weather, hope you fell better soon, lucky you having a storm, Im a bit of a storm chaser in my spare time..:) xx
> 
> Horsey, dont stress about BFN hun, it's sooooooooo early, FX for you xx
> 
> 83 Hope Bleeding put the brakes on soon for ya xx
> 
> AFM Your probably right about the OPK ladies, positive thinking I guess lol, didn't have a line at all the day after so thought it might have been +.
> Have had cramping all last night bit like AF type so wonder if Im O now, going to buy some OPK today, will be gutted if I am, have not DTD in 2 nights...:(

thanks sweetie... i am so fed up of the pads..rashes and all :( i am a tampon person !


----------



## shefali83

Storm7 said:


> Morning all,
> 
> I am in a bit of a grump today as I was up all night with the runs and could have done with a good sleep to prepare for today's meetings. There is a pretty impressive storm going on outside today too. Almost vibrates the B&B.
> 
> Cheryl - a BFN now is nothing to worry about. Your symptoms seem positive so fingers crossed for Sunday.
> 
> Horsey - :hugs: to help lighten your mood!


Aww i hope u feel better sooon!!


----------



## CherylC3

Aw I'm not testing till sun now Hun, hope ur bleeding stops sn, I was more of a tampon girl tilli started ttc lol..xx


----------



## shefali83

CherylC3 said:


> Aw I'm not testing till sun now Hun, hope ur bleeding stops sn, I was more of a tampon girl tilli started ttc lol..xx

ohh is tampon bad for ttc :wacko: :wacko: :wacko:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

I started MC on Friday when I would have been 9 weeks but baby's HB had stopped a week before. 

As I knew it was coming it wasn't too big of a shock on Friday when it all started. Had a scan today and shows there is still some tissue left but that the worst is over. I'm bleeding like a period now, tend to have a few hours of cramping each day, but that's slowly getting better. 

Looking forward to TTC again and don't think I'll wait for AF as it sounds awful but I put DH on a sex ban as soon as I got my BFP and we're both realising its been a loooong 6 weeks now. Lol!


----------



## shefali83

CupcakeBaby said:


> Hi ladies. :)
> 
> I started MC on Friday when I would have been 9 weeks but baby's HB had stopped a week before.
> 
> As I knew it was coming it wasn't too big of a shock on Friday when it all started. Had a scan today and shows there is still some tissue left but that the worst is over. I'm bleeding like a period now, tend to have a few hours of cramping each day, but that's slowly getting better.
> 
> Looking forward to TTC again and don't think I'll wait for AF as it sounds awful but I put DH on a sex ban as soon as I got my BFP and we're both realising its been a loooong 6 weeks now. Lol!

hey dear, so sorry for your loss. i too got to know on tuesday at 10+1 that baby stopped developing at 7+6 nd hb stopped. i opted for medical termination with pills. i am too bleeding like a period but on and off. sometimes its less sometimes more.. and cramping for few hours everyday.. 
i too dont want to wait for af!!

what did they say about the tissue left over?


----------



## CherylC3

It's fine if it's defo af but if it's implantation bleeding it can cos harm. Xx


----------



## shefali83

CherylC3 said:


> It's fine if it's defo af but if it's implantation bleeding it can cos harm. Xx

ya thats true.. i just use it for af ... towards the end i use pantyliners..


----------



## CherylC3

Sorry for ur loss cupcake. Xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

shefali83 said:


> hey dear, so sorry for your loss. i too got to know on tuesday at 10+1 that baby stopped developing at 7+6 nd hb stopped. i opted for medical termination with pills. i am too bleeding like a period but on and off. sometimes its less sometimes more.. and cramping for few hours everyday..
> i too dont want to wait for af!!
> 
> what did they say about the tissue left over?

Thanks for the welcome and kind words. Sorry you're going through this too. :( They scheduled me an ERPC for this Friday but I knew I wouldn't make it that long. Now in retrospect I'm glad I did it naturally. 

She said it all looks as she'd expect and that it'll continue to come away but if I'm still bleeding in 2 weeks to have another scan. 

I'm only really losing clots here and there, not the huge fallout I was expecting so I wasn't surprised there's stuff left to come. I expect I'll keep bleeding moderately for a week or so and maybe pass another few large bits. 

Feeling much better in myself though, and my boobs and skin and stuff have changed so I can tell my hormones are definitely changing. Got a huuuge chin spot grrrrr.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh and I'm getting fed up of pads all the time. :( My skin is getting sore. 

Sounds weird but a nappy rash cream helps, stops the moisture and the pad rubbing and irritating you. Xx


----------



## shefali83

CupcakeBaby said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> hey dear, so sorry for your loss. i too got to know on tuesday at 10+1 that baby stopped developing at 7+6 nd hb stopped. i opted for medical termination with pills. i am too bleeding like a period but on and off. sometimes its less sometimes more.. and cramping for few hours everyday..
> i too dont want to wait for af!!
> 
> what did they say about the tissue left over?
> 
> Thanks for the welcome and kind words. Sorry you're going through this too. :( They scheduled me an ERPC for this Friday but I knew I wouldn't make it that long. Now in retrospect I'm glad I did it naturally.
> 
> She said it all looks as she'd expect and that it'll continue to come away but if I'm still bleeding in 2 weeks to have another scan.
> 
> I'm only really losing clots here and there, not the huge fallout I was expecting so I wasn't surprised there's stuff left to come. I expect I'll keep bleeding moderately for a week or so and maybe pass another few large bits.
> 
> Feeling much better in myself though, and my boobs and skin and stuff have changed so I can tell my hormones are definitely changing. Got a huuuge chin spot grrrrr.Click to expand...

awww.. all this sucks really :(

when do you plan to start trying? what did your doctor say?


----------



## shefali83

CupcakeBaby said:


> Oh and I'm getting fed up of pads all the time. :( My skin is getting sore.
> 
> Sounds weird but a nappy rash cream helps, stops the moisture and the pad rubbing and irritating you. Xx

ditto!! same here.. i am allergic to pads !


----------



## nevergivingup

baileybubs said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Wow so chatty round here now!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newcomers and so sorry for your losses.
> 
> Twister - I'm so sorry to hear your story! I hope you and your children are doing well now and FX'd for your wonderful rainbow baby.
> 
> Hugs and sticky dust to everyone.
> 
> AFM - 12dpo and 2 BFPs!!! Flapjack we are bump buddies!! But I am now so scared it could be a chemical or I will lose it again. Gotta keep the PMA though!

I know I've been gone and popping in and out but I'm always lurking to check in on Jaggers, Twister,flapjack and Baileybubs!!! And Congrats Baileybubs, I'm Soooo happy for you this is def a journey for us all. 

Twister! I'm sooo sorry you're going thru this but you are such a superwoman for everything you've been through, I'm Always rooting you on!!! I agree with you, you got prego before now we know you can do it again!!


----------



## twister7

Hiya cupcake, so sorry for you loss :hugs: Your not alone with the chin spots I feel like I have 2 volcanoes on my chin..;)

Hey nevergivinup how's you, hope your pregnancy is going swimmingly, hows the symptoms? Nice of you to pop by and say hello..:)

AFM Well bought some more OPK and there was no second line at all, so think Im going to have to go with what I thought, though remain sceptical , FF not playing ball neither so feel like Im riding this cycle blind to a degree...


----------



## twister7

Tis quiet in here tonight.....:)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm here twister, I'm having a really tearful stressing and googling symptoms night! I don't know what's going on I have felt fine all week after my spotting/period but now I have pressure down in my uterus and back ache like I had when I was pregnant before, but I had convinced myself it was period so now I'm so confused! What is this pressure pain? I don't have any hpt's so I'm stressing out! I'm worried I'm actually crazy and making myself believe all these things cus I want it so bad!


----------



## twister7

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm here twister, I'm having a really tearful stressing and googling symptoms night! I don't know what's going on I have felt fine all week after my spotting/period but now I have pressure down in my uterus and back ache like I had when I was pregnant before, but I had convinced myself it was period so now I'm so confused! What is this pressure pain? I don't have any hpt's so I'm stressing out! I'm worried I'm actually crazy and making myself believe all these things cus I want it so bad!


First things first big hug :hug:

Your not going crazy sweetie. Your body, your emotions, ALL of you has just been on the biggest rollercoaster and it's so so hard to comprehend. Im still struggling tbh.
I also had some pressure that would come and go, sometimes it was a little painful, not sure what it was I put it down to my body adjusting itself back to some sort of normality.
It's heart renching at times wanting this so bad isnt it, you get it in your head that it's never going to happen :(. 
WELL...... NOT ON THIS THREAD :haha:
We will get our rainbow babies all of us :hugs:
And hopefully be able to help each other on the journey xxxxxxx


----------



## nevergivingup

Twister you're just SOO sweet!! My Symptns are non ending, between vomitting every other day and then spitting in a bottle every 5 minutes and nauseated every hour I don't know what to do first, vomit or spit. My boobs were sore but I guess those got trade in for extra nasty saliva, but in it all I'm
Am grateful for every thing!. I think I read it but can't remember are you waiting to "O"?


----------



## twister7

nevergivingup said:


> Twister you're just SOO sweet!! My Symptns are non ending, between vomitting every other day and then spitting in a bottle every 5 minutes and nauseated every hour I don't know what to do first, vomit or spit. My boobs were sore but I guess those got trade in for extra nasty saliva, but in it all I'm
> Am grateful for every thing!. I think I read it but can't remember are you waiting to "O"?

Awwwwwww hope your not too sick, but sick enough to enjoy it if that makes sense ;)

I dont know if I am batting or bowling atm lol.....

Emmy how you feeling this morning? xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

BFN this morning:nope: wow I went nuts last night, a certified crazy person!! I don't know what bought all of that on, I suppose I feel the same as u twister, I'm really going into this cycle blind cus I'm not 100% sure where I am in it so every little thing my body does I try n make sense of! And it's impossible right now cus my body is doing really crazy things, I get cramps almost everyday, back ache, bloating, sore boobs, I know it's my body getting back to normal but boy does it put some crazy thoughts into a women's head! 

Thank you for your help twister :hugs:

I think we should just stick to our original thoughts, I'm cd9 waiting to ovulate and you are 5dpo?


----------



## baileybubs

Aw emmy I'm so sorry you felt so awful last night!! And twister is so right, everything she said I couldn't have said it better!! Twister you are so lovely!!!

Ttc is the worst kind of hell at times isn't it??

But keep the faith ladies and PMA!!! When I had my mmc I really thought I'd never get back to ovulating properly again. I was bleeding for 5 weeks, had to go back to EPAU 4 times, had 4 follow up scans, took misoprostol 3 times and had to have my cervix manually dilated to remove the last bit of stuck tissue (not a d&c, I was awake coz there was so little they didn't want to scrape all of my womb). Then I had to wait another 4 weeks for AF to come having no luck with opk's and no idea whether I ovulated, I thought I was preggars twice and then panicked coz i thought my baby would be effected by the misoprostol!! I then had 2 cycles, that were longer than usual of actually realising I was ovulating but not catching the egg. And finally this time, just as I was becoming ok with the idea of not getting pg yet coz I'm getting married next year, I got my BFP. 

I have put all this down to show you that it is all possible, and it may seem like it will never happen, but it will, I promise!! And its also perfectly normal to think that it won't happen, or to be scared and paranoid, or to have crazy thoughts!! You are all coping so well and you are all such strong brave women. I've said on many occasion that anyone who can have a mc and live through it to carry on ttc is amazing and can cope with anything life had to throw at you. 

You are all amazing and all deserve your rainbow babies :hugs: and :dust: to you all xxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you baileybubs :hugs: your right it can be so hard and feel never ending sometimes! And yes we are all strong women and we can do this, we have to do it to get our rainbow and wen it comes it will be even more special! 

I agree it always comes when u least expect it, wen I relaxed somehow and gave up I got my first BFP but I'm so far from relaxed now I don't really know how to get there...I'm looking for a holiday now for me and OH cus I must be driving him nuts too

So hows everything with you baileybubs? Hope the sickness isn't too hard, eat some ginger biscuits xx


----------



## baileybubs

Actually I have no ms at all, but that doesn't worry me. I didnt have any last time and my mum never had it either. I have a really strong stomach. A part of me does want it though so I feel more pregnant lol, daft right?!

And yeah you will get there. Somebody said to me that in order to get a rainbow, first you must endure the rain. Seems pretty fitting to me and so true. Eventually the rain will end.
And I didn't know how to stop thinking about it either. Don't get me wrong I was still doing opk's and dtd every other day, but I started thinking that if I didn't get pg it would be ok, and I distracted myself with the wedding planning. Maybe planning a holiday could do that for you too Emmy.


----------



## twister7

Glad your feeling a little more chipper this morning Emmi..xx

I never had MS with any of my pregnancy's either Bailey bubs, but allways secretly wanted it lol....

Sorry to keep banging on about my cycle but what would you ladies think if this was you?

Right hope I can explain this in simple terms lol...

Before MC, cycles were around 30 days and Ovulation was around CD18
FF used to pick up O fine, even with out a positive OPK.

After MC, long cycle before first AF after MC of 47 and O CD36 ( had a very dark positive OPK that cycle, though this is the first dark one I have seen in all the time of doing them).
This cycle CD26 so far, recorded quite high temp today which FF has responded too by putting me at 6 DPO, however if I take my "IFY" positive OPK out of the graph it does not recognize O Grrrrrrrrr
Have had some quite noticeable cramping yesterday and the day before.
So *IF* I did O on CD20 I would be quite pleased as cramping could be a positive sign also I dont have sore boobs, didn't get sore boobs like normal at O when I fell pregnant in April. BUT have a gut feeling dont know why, that I maybe have not O'ed yet and that is more likely the reason for no sore boobs lol

Stop julie stop your going on again lol...


----------



## baileybubs

Lol, well personally I have never used ff for charting temps so I can't help there. Did you only get the one positive opk? And have you had any O pains at all?

I can tell you that my cycles were 28 days before and O'd on cd14. After mc my O days were

Unknown for first cycle before mc
Cd17 cycle 2
Cd21 cycle 3

So maybe O is iminant if your cycles have got longer? I think when mc is later on like ours were it can extend cycles afterwards.

What opk's are you using? ICs or digis?


----------



## twister7

I use IC, though bought some from Morissons yesterday.
O pain? I dont bloody know lol, had quite a bit of cramping this cycle, I allways can tell usually by my sore boobs, but like I say have not got them, but then oh I dont know.
"WHY DOES NO ONE POST IN THREAD THAT HAS A BLOODY CRYSTAL BALL" hee hee
xxxxx
I think the littlemen in white coats are on their way to take me away lol

Have not DTD since Saterday, Oh it's all gone wrong, Im having one of *THOSE* days...:shrug:


----------



## CherylC3

Twister hav u now joined me in the 2ww??xx


----------



## twister7

Thats the 64 thousand dollor question Cheryl.... Im not too sure lol. How you going?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twister7

Not baby related, but anyone got any good tips about loosing weight. Since my MC I have put on 3 Stone, I cant believe it, it just piled on SO quick. Spoke to my GP and he thinks it could partly from coming off strong Anti depressents, but either way it is really getting me down. Been looking on amazon for fitness DVD's want something quite dancy as I get bored to quick, but not something full of blonde big boobed women with leotards up their arse..;)
xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

twister7 said:


> Not baby related, but anyone got any good tips about loosing weight. Since my MC I have put on 3 Stone, I cant believe it, it just piled on SO quick. Spoke to my GP and he thinks it could partly from coming off strong Anti depressents, but either way it is really getting me down. Been looking on amazon for fitness DVD's want something quite dancy as I get bored to quick, but not something full of blonde big boobed women with leotards up their arse..;)
> xx

i dont do this diet to loose weight ut it worked for my sister and OH,
i have a gluten intolerence so dont eat any bread pasta biscuits ect. 
i do eat wheat free alternatives .
i lost almost 4 stone and hae not put any baack on in the last 18 months.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

bailey bubs glad you are not experiening ms.
cupcake sorry for your loss.

afm i have some exciting news. my OH and i had been having fertility treatment but were told in march that we would not be recieving an more help from the NHS.
feeling rather angy i went to my GP and talked with her and she agreed that we should be able to get more help than we recieved so re-refered us o a diferent hosital.
any way after 5 months of waiting for a dicicion the hospital phoned me today and we are now booked in to see a new consultant at a new hospital a week monday.

thai has been such a crazy 2 weeks for us so fx'd things are looking up.:happydance:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies, could I please pick your brains :haha:

Do you think this opk (the green one) is still picking up hcg or is getting dark for ovulation? (I haven't tested for a week, so I don't know if I would of had a positive yesterday or the day before etc). Yesterday I noticed ovulation type cramping on my right side, today cervix is high soft and open... Earlier I had watery CM, but later today I had some EWCM.

I have no idea what cycle day I'm on... But I know a week ago I got a follow up scan from my MC and my uterus was clear with a 4mm lining.

God this all sooo confusing, I've tried my best, to take the easy approach and to not think about it. But it's soo hard ain't it? X
 



Attached Files:







635dd58d.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 2


----------



## baileybubs

Mrs s that's great news!!! So happy for you, hopefully you get the help you deserve!

Babee bugs I would say its getting towards positive for O, an opk wouldn't be darker than a hpt if it was just picking up hcg, it must be picking up the LH hormone. Did that make sense?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Thank you Hunnie, yeh that did make sense... I don't know why I didn't think about it like that lol :thumbup:

I'm mentally battling with myself right now, I want to have a baby sooo much, but then I did say that I wouldn't try untill I've got a new cycle, due to me miscarrying straight after a miscarriage...

So I don't know what to do :shrug: urghhh


----------



## horseypants

hey everyone. i'm cd9 of probably a 33-35 day cycle right about now. i can totally relate to what you're going through emmy. big hugs. hi twister! i need to lose weight too - once i find the trick, i will let you know! but icklepand on b&b seems to have it down pretty well!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey I hope u are in the 2ww Hun.. I'm gd 9dpo here and testing on 13dpo.. I'm not sure maybe eat healthy and replace all white food with brown? Ive heard of the shake diets are quite gd...x

Mrs s thts great new Hun..x

Babee I'm not sure missy I had a pos OPK after my dnc on cd13

Aw horsey hope u o soon. Xx


----------



## horseypants

i think i'll o *next* friday or so 


:dust: for yoU!


----------



## twister7

Hiya Babee, Im not sure either about OPK, but what Bailey said kinda makes sense...

Mrs S that's wonderful news, good luck.

Cheryl 9 DPO ey, any symptoms?

Hi horsey was wondering how you were doing, hope his is your month hun
xxxxxx

AFM confused as usuall ..;)


----------



## horseypants

twister, i agree with ff and think you are 6dpo today


----------



## twister7

horseypants said:


> twister, i agree with ff and think you are 6dpo today

Really hope so Horsey, just not sure about that *IFY* OPK, what would you think of it, the OPK I mean xxx


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Well I did another opk, later on today around 3pm ish and it was darker, so I guess it is picking up LH

I haven't a clue what CD I'm on lol! If I classed the first day that I started passing tissue, that would make me on CD25... If you class first day of bleeding, I would be CD35


----------



## twister7

Not sure Babee, I MC naturally and classed first day of bleeding as CD1, it's annoying going into a cycle not knowing if you are batting or bowling init.... ;)


----------



## horseypants

if i remember right, i think i said the opk was positive............. sucks that you can never really know until after the fact. been there, lady! on most of my cycles, and here we go again! next week. :)

my temps are gonna be all messed up too since im waking up five hours earlier a few mornings here and there in the next couple weeks


----------



## Storm7

Hi all!

Twister - I would be confused. No help to you at all I know. All I can say is that my cycles have been bonkers after both of my miscarriages. 

Babee - I counted first day of bleeding as CD1 but not sure I I definitely ovulated before AF. 

Also I am useless with OPKs hence the fact I use digis. Different shades of lines wod have me doing my nut!

AFM - I am now in sunny Florida for all of 24 hours before heading off again tomorrow! But more importantly I am on CD6 tomorrow so bring on the stick peeing!


----------



## FoxMommy

Hi everyone, can I join? Hoping for another BFP after my recent loss. Stopped bleeding about 48 hours ago and had an all clear ultrasound today. Seeing my dr tomorrow and asking her if I need to wait or not...but not sure I will even if she says I should.


----------



## twister7

Hiya Fox, so sorry for you loss... Welcome to the mad house xxx

Storm.. Your across the pond then, cool. Yay for the start of crazy stick peeing..;)


----------



## CherylC3

Hey my 10dpo symtoms are 

Peeing thru the nite
Sharp pinching pains on and off
Sore bbs
Achey legs
Greasy spotty face 
Hade nosebleed yesterday

I did a ic this morning thot I saw a shadow but maybe my line eyes il test on 13dpo again. Xx


----------



## twister7

CherylC3 said:


> Hey my 10dpo symtoms are
> 
> Peeing thru the nite
> Sharp pinching pains on and off
> Sore bbs
> Achey legs
> Greasy spotty face
> Hade nosebleed yesterday
> 
> I did a ic this morning thot I saw a shadow but maybe my line eyes il test on 13dpo again. Xx

YAY.... that all sounds promising Cheryl :thumbup:

I love the way you keep saying your gonna wait till 13DPO and then keep testing lol, classic denial for a pee stick addict, :haha: love it lol.
I would be terrible if I thought I saw a shadow would be testing every hour, not that Im egging you on...;)
FX'ed for you sweetie xx


----------



## CherylC3

Lol 
My name is Cheryl and I'm a pee on a stick addict lol :haha:


----------



## CherylC3

Def 13dpo cos 3 more days it will get darker if I'm pg. x


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh Cheryl I'm soooo excited for you!!! Can't wait til sunday to see it!!! Bet you cave by Saturday though like I did :rofl:

Foxy welcome! So sorry for your loss hun. Let us know what your doctor says!

Twister any clues what's going on yet?

It's so hard to keep up with everyone on this thread!!!


----------



## CherylC3

Bailey did u do a frer or a cheapie at 12dpo?xx


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Oooh Cheryl I'm soooo excited for you!!! Can't wait til sunday to see it!!! Bet you cave by Saturday though like I did :rofl:
> 
> Foxy welcome! So sorry for your loss hun. Let us know what your doctor says!
> 
> Twister any clues what's going on yet?
> 
> It's so hard to keep up with everyone on this thread!!!

Must say though after having a browse in the test gallery, Im doubtfull now as to if that OPK was positive, who knows!!!

Nah... non the wiser bailey lol... How are you? xx


----------



## baileybubs

I did a frer Cheryl and a cb digi. Both were positive.

Twister - I'm ok thanks still not ms but I don't think I'll get it tbh. Mainly just tired and sore boobs. And I have major preggo brain lol!!


----------



## Storm7

Cheryl - sounds promising. Fingers crossed. 

Twister - I am indeed across the pond. Currently in Texas and headed onto Arizona before the night is done. Absolutely exhausted. Heading home tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## FoxMommy

I want to try NOW...but it's only 7pm and I need to put my daughter to bed first. Lol.


----------



## CherylC3

hey ladies i got this this morning...sorry its a bad pic took it on my ipad its much darker in real life..x
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 26


----------



## baileybubs

:dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## flapjack10

:dance: Congrats Cheryl! So happy for you!

xxx


----------



## twister7

:happydance:YAY YAY YAY Conrats Cheryl:happydance::happydance:

Wonderful news, how you feeling?

PS Told you you would test...:haha:

How you holding up Flapjack :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

I'm ok thanks love xxx

Here's an update from me. I had a brilliant time in Brighton, we laughed soooo much! We were on our way back and stopped halfway at a service station when I noticed some pink/brown discharge. Started to get worried and told my friends, we tried to be optimistic and think it was just a bt of discharge.

We stopped at another service station as my friend, who was driving, needed a sleep. They all went to sleep and I went to the loo to check the discharge and it had become bright red blood... and I knew it was over. I sat on a bench outside the service station and wept, then rang Jonny and had to break the news to him. He left work and said he'd meet me at my Mum's as I was two hours away from there.

When I got to my Mum's the blood had gotten brighter and a bit heavier. We went home and I broke down. Thank God for my Jonny he is a true rock and I love him so much.

I rang the docs on Monday and got an appointment. I had really low expectations as to what would happen due to the person that I had spoken to on Thursday when I got my BFP. The doctor was lovely and, most importantly, took me seriously. It felt like such a relief not to be made to feel like a crazy nut.

She tried to get me an appointment at the EPAU, but couldn't get through and said she'd keep trying. We went out for some lovely lunch to treat ourselves. The doc rang me as we were having our lunch and had booked us in with the EPAU the next day.

We had to go to a stoopid wedding rehearsal that evening for my BIL's wedding. My hubby said I didn't have to go, but I wanted to support him as he'd supported me so much. I could see he needed me to be there, so I went. I felt miserable and it was awful trying to put a happy face on. My SIL is 16, but she is so perceptive and can rally pick up on people's mood. She kept asking if I was ok, I felt awful lying to her. We practiced our happy faces before we got there, which made us giggle a bit. I was in soooo much pain, much worse than any period pain or MC pain I've had before. It was awful, and I lost my appetite (which never happens to me). The bleeding was so heavy as well - it was horrible.

Went into work on Tuesday morning (which I realise now was a mistake) and then went to my scan. Again, the EPAU were lovely and so understanding. I had a scan and they said my womb was empty, which was expected after all the pain and bleeding.

The good news is that the Sister at the EPAU said that she thinks I should be referred to Liverpool Women's EPAU, as they have a specialist unit for testing for clotting and chromosonal issues. So I've got an appointment with a GP on Tuesday and I have to tell (the nurse stressed this lol) that I need to be referred to Liverpool.

I've been told I can't get pregnant whilst they are testing though so I need to take a break from TTC. TBH I feel like taking a break anyway. The GP said I should wait 2-3 cycles to fully recover physically and emotionally and I think she's right.

So, I didn't go back into work on Tuesday and had Wednesday off. I'm worried about my sick leave, but I do have a leaflet from the NHS to say that you should take 1-2 weeks off after having a MC. So if I get dragged into HR I'm going to take that leaflet in to prove I could have been off a lot more!

Sorry for the epic post. 

xxx


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies, I'm a newbie. 

Flapjack, I am so sorry for your loss, your story just brought tears to my eyes. 

I started to miscarry my first pregnancy last Thurs, I was just over 5 weeks along. I have never felt so wretched in my life. 

Joining this forum has really helped me to feel more positive, there are some truly inspirational ladies out there!

I'm still bleeding on and off a bit, as soon as it stops we're going to try again. x


----------



## flapjack10

:howdy: Tournesol!

I'm so sorry for your loss and GL with trying again. The ladies here will do their best to help you through this time.

There is a lot of positivity out there for us, and we will get our rainbow beans!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

sorry so quick ladies, but just wanted tpo pop in. cheryl, congrats, lady!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dance

oh flapjack!!!!!! thanks for the epic post. it's good to ehar how you are doing even if it's hard hard times. :( you have a great partner there and it sounds like at least people around you are good and taking care of you and you will get to the bottom of things soon. hugs


----------



## Storm7

Flapjack - it's lovely to hear how you are doing and great that the NHS are going to help re. Tests. I hope you get an answer and your rainbow very quickly. 

Cheryl - congratulations! Great news! 

Fox - I hope you "got some!"

Welcome Tournesol. 

AFM - stick peeing has commenced and better than that I actually fly home today so am pretty happy this morning. CD7 today and no smiley face which is good. I had a 16 day cycle second AF after mc number 1 so hopefully it looks like this one is on a better track.


----------



## baileybubs

Flapjack - glad you are getting the specialist care hun and so sorry to hear how terrible your ordeal was. Hopefully you will get some answers soon.

Storm - yay for back home and yay for not positive opk yet I guess lol!! Glad your cycle seems to be getting longer!

Welcome Tournesol! 

Hoping everyone is ok today!! Lots of :hugs: and :dust: to everyone!!


----------



## FoxMommy

Haha thanks storm. I most certainly did get to baby dance last night. I missed being intimate (at least physically) with my partner while miscarrying. It was nice to reconnect.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ooo I turned my back for one minute and look so much has happened! 

Cheryl congrats!! I just knew you were getting your BFP! And I knew u wud test before Sunday lol! Sticky baby dust to you xxxxx make sure you don't leave us 

Flapjack I am so happy to hear from u, thanks for sharing ur story :hugs: so sorry about ur loss and what you have been through but you sound more positive about the testing and doctors help so this is good, we will get there in the end!

Welcome to the new ladies! 

Storm u need a rest by the sounds of it!!

Baby dust to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

cheryl congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::happydance:

flapjack sooo glad you are going to get some help at last.

afm have been unwell again and after being up half the night went back to the drs this morning to find out that my urine infedtion that i have had since the mc is still there so been put on some stonger antibiotics so fxd they work this time


----------



## CherylC3

Thanks ladies xxxxxx


----------



## twister7

Hiya Tournesol, so sorry for your loss...:hugs:

Hope you have/had a safe journey home Storm xx

Flapjack my heart goes out to you sweetheart for your losses, but I'm pleased and hopeful you will get the help and answers you deserve now. It sounds like you have a very special and healthy relationship there with you OH, look after each other xxx

How you doing Bailey Horsey and Emmy? xx

Glad you got to be foxy last night FoxMummy.....;)

Get well soon Mrs S xx

Has it sunk in yet Cheryl? ... Symptom list please ;) xx

AFM Still not sure wheres I am, but feel quite crampy again,like AF type and boobs are slightly sore but at the sides rather than the front like usual.

Julie xx


----------



## twister7

Hiya Tournesol, so sorry for your loss...:hugs:

Hope you have/had a safe journey home Storm xx

Flapjack my heart goes out to you sweetheart for your losses, but I'm pleased and hopeful you will get the help and answers you deserve now. It sounds like you have a very special and healthy relationship there with you OH, look after each other xxx

How you doing Bailey Horsey and Emmy? xx

Glad you got to be foxy last night FoxMummy.....;)

Get well soon Mrs S xx

Has it sunk in yet Cheryl? ... Symptom list please ;) xx

AFM Still not sure wheres I am, but feel quite crampy again,like AF type and boobs are slightly sore but at the sides rather than the front like usual.

Julie xx


----------



## horseypants

twister, i've still got my money on you having o-ed a bit earlier than your crosshairs are now, but it's sure that you did by now regardless of how you read it right? did you notice when cm dried up? how much did you bd? heheh. unfortuantely i cant tell from your chart.

My DF likes me to update ff on my phone now after we get amorous. It's kind of hilarious. And he asked if people could see how often we xyz :). Cute. Anyway, a little laugh to leave you ladies with for the weekend. 

Cheryl, I'm hoping to join ya in pregoland at the end of the month.


----------



## twister7

Ooooooo FX horsey for your BFP.....:hugs:

Nope takes it away again if I remove my positive lol, as a remember CM was a bit random and I forget ti fill in the BD half the time as its usually late lol. xxxxxxxx


----------



## FoxMommy

I'm feeling excited and nervous and terrified. What if I get pregnant again? What if it doesn't stick? What if I don't get pregnant again? Mostly I'm feeling like now that dd is down for the night that oh should hurry up and finish his run lol.


----------



## CherylC3

Not really Hun don't believe it lol

Sore bbs
The odd twinge 
Achey legs
Bumpy nips
Loads of cm
Metal taste in mouth
Spotty


----------



## Tournesol

Hello ladies

Can I ask, how soon after you miscarried did you TTC again? Did any of you get PG straight away before AF? 
I'm sure I'd get answers if I read back, but it's a pretty long thread! 

How did you calculate your fertile days? Do I count from the day of my last AF (8 June) or do I count the MC as AF (27 July) 

Help please!


----------



## CherylC3

Hi I am pg straight after a dnc with no af in between counted dnc day as cd1 and ovulated on cd13. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Hi there tournesol,

I started ttc as soon as the bleeding stopped from mc, and counted cd1 as the day of my medical induction of miscarriage. I then went on to have a 65 day cycle and probably didn't O!!

I used opk's the next cycle to tell me when I was ovulating which I would suggest coz my cycles were longer so if I didn't use opk's I wouldn't have known when I was ovulating. 

It took me another 2 cycles of actively trying and using opks and preseed to catch my little eggy and start creating my little hobbit!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks, that is helpful. 

I was hoping that I would 'just know' like the last time, but maybe I should get some pee sticks...
Or maybe I'll just try this time and get some pee sticks if nothing happens... Hmm... 
I'm a little indecisive, can you tell? :lol:


----------



## Storm7

Would like to advise against peeing on sticks in the lavatory of a plane... Especially when you hit turbulence...


----------



## twister7

Storm7 said:


> Would like to advise against peeing on sticks in the lavatory of a plane... Especially when you hit turbulence...

Ha ha.. :haha:

I did a test this morning and had a very very faint line, think its an evap though...:(


----------



## baileybubs

Twister what test? An opk or a hpt??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah twister u did an hpt today?? Faint line!! What's all this, explain!

I have been doing opk's all week and only getting a faint line, my fertile days are Saturday through to Monday when I'm meant to ovulate if this is a normal cycle, I have had ovulation pain and increased cm but last 2 days I done opk and there is absolutely no line at all, not even a faint one, so confused!! Anyone got any ideas?

I got sore boobs today

The mystery continues...


----------



## CherylC3

Aw twister when u testing again??xxx


----------



## twister7

Sorry lol HPT, but the more I look at it the more I'm convinced it's a evap..:(. Had lower pelvic pressure pain today and backache, feels like something is going on but unsure what...


----------



## CherylC3

Ooh sounding very promising. Xxx


----------



## Jcliff

I was wondering this too, I had a mc last weekend. I am still bleeding, but should be over soon. I wont be due for my next period until the end of August, maybe even September. Would it be okay to try in between then? Also, my mc was very early. Only about 4.5 weeks.


----------



## CherylC3

Yeah I'm pregnant after having a mc on the 10july Hunan. Xx


----------



## twister7

Think you are ok to try as soon as bleeding stops unless you have been told different by your GP. xx

Cheryl I dunno the line I *thought* was there I cant see now, I dont think but then half an hour ago I thought I could it's as if its a trick of the eye than anything alse, think I'm just seeing what I want to see tbh. I have this gut feeling that this is nothing more than a messed up cycle... :(

How you feeling? xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw fingers crossed Hun. I'm ok just trying to think positive. Xx


----------



## baileybubs

Fingers crossed twister, when are you testing again?


----------



## CherylC3

I did a digi this morning and got 2-3 at 13 dpo is tht not too soon for tht? X


----------



## xxemmyxx

Cheryl on the clear blue website it's suggests this

1-2 weeks hcg has to be between 25-200
2-3 weeks hcg has to be between 200-2000
3+ weeks hcg has to be 2000+

I wouldn't be concerned those digi's aren't an exact science, ur urine could have been more concentrated at that point in the day, u could of ovulated a couple days sooner so given more time for ur beta to double, it doubles every 2 days so I would be really pleased with a high result! Women have had healthy pregnancies with crazy hcg levels to start out with. Or maybe you have twins!! Lol 

Anyway the higher ur hcg the better! Strong sticky baby xx


----------



## twister7

baileybubs said:


> Fingers crossed twister, when are you testing again?

I dunno Bailey, I'm questioning now if I have O'ed yet!!!!! Took that positive out of FF and it does not pick up a O patten at all..... Getting really fustrated now.

Cheryl that's a good sign I would think xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

twister7 said:


> baileybubs said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed twister, when are you testing again?
> 
> I dunno Bailey, I'm questioning now if I have O'ed yet!!!!! Took that positive out of FF and it does not pick up a O patten at all..... Getting really fustrated now.
> 
> Cheryl that's a good sign I would think xx
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xxClick to expand...

Twister I'm confused about ifi have ovulated, I'm cd13 so I should be ovulating soon if ihavnt already, negative opk's not even a faint test line, I had ewcm 2 days ago but that has almost gone now, I had ovulation pain 2 days ago and now I have sensitive nipples, all my signs that I'm ovulating, only explanation is that I missed the surge on the opk?? I used to just trust my body but now it's hard to tell what's going on after mc!! I feel ur pain twister, what day u think ur on? Maybe just hold out till 14dpo and test again x


----------



## twister7

I dont know what day I am on Emmy, all I know for definate is I am on CD30. Last cycle (first one after MC) I O'ed on CD36 on a 48 day cycle. Pre MC I used to have to have 28/30 day cycle so I am seriously wondering if I have not O'ed yet. It's hard init when your body is sending you mixed messages, I keep having random EWCM too, what is really bugging me atm is this pressure pain I am having down there as if something is going on but clearly isnt......
Anyone got any input as to how long your first proper FULL cycle is after MC, I was expecting it to get back to some sort of normality after the epic 48 day cycle following my MC?
xxxx


----------



## Storm7

Just to add to the ovulation confusion Ido t think I ovulated last month either. Had that smeary positive OPK but AF arrived 5 days later so think it was a false positive. Hopefully this cycle will make more sense. 

What hpt did you use twister? Was it a FRER?

AFM: CD9 and no smiley face yet. Only away from DH one night this week (Tuesday, CD11) so will probably get the smile that morning!


----------



## twister7

Looks like the only symptoms us ladies are having are those of confusion about bloody O'ing lol....
I just used an IC, pretty sure it was a evap, keep going back to look, had the magnifying glass out and all sorts. OH thinks I have OCD, nuff said!!!

What do you do for a living Storm ( if you don't mind me asking) you sure get to travel about a fair bit..:).
xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Along with my confusion about ov I have the MOST sensitive nipples ever!! It's actually painful! This is a new experience lol when I was preggers my boobs were sore, this is different, I googled it and apparently it is a symptom of ov but not one I ever had before! Ouchie

Oh well I been bd'ing every day just in case


Hahahaha twister the magnifying glass!! Love that! I do all my POAS in private cus otherwise my OH would think I was a proper nutter! I hide all the evidence lol


----------



## twister7

Yeah I get that nipple thing when I ov, but really strangly I didn't the month I got pregnant, so a positive hpt at the time was a shock as I didn't even think I had ov lol.....

We will get some understanding soon:haha: actually who am I trying to kid, next cycle will be just as confusing lol
xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Such hard work isn't it! Doesn't help that ov AF and preg all have the same symptoms!!

Everyone's cycles are different after miscarriage too, just to make it that bit more confusing :haha:


----------



## FoxMommy

I'm a little jealous that I can't recognize ovulation signs..but at the same time I'm more than happy to just stress free bd my little heart out. Teehee hee. Found out at my friend is pregnant today, from her annoying family who didn't know I miscarried and she was trying to not tell me yet as she is five weeks and was trying to shield me a little longer. I managed to be genuinely happy for her, but I did also confess my jealousy and tell her I expect to get newborn snuggles. Her due date will be about three or four weeks after where mine was, and our firstborns are just a month apart so that would have been kind of cool. Hopefully our second babies she can just have the older one by a month or so.


----------



## baileybubs

Ladies you've baffled my head lol!! It's so confusing trying to figure out when O is after a mc!! I hope suddenly it all settled down and becomes clear for you all!! I felt like that on my 2nd cycle (don't think I O'd before 1st AF) and I thought I was reading the opk's wrong or doing them at the wrong time or they just didn't work for me!! And then all of a sudden bam!! Positive opk on cd17 and clear O pains! Hopefully that will happen for you guys too!!

Fox - stress free bd is a good way to go, sometimes bd was not as fun for me and oh and felt like a chore, but all worth it! Have fun!!


----------



## twister7

Ive decided (for today at least lol) to just try and let things go a bit and relax.....
Instead Im going to concentrate on loosing some weight ( a lot) over the weekend I have got myself a exercise bike, 5 workout DVD's and some slimfast shakes so going to obsess about that for a while.... :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww foxy that's tough but I'm sure you will get a BFP in the next few months anyway so you won't be too far off ur friend!

Twister I did exactly the same before my first BFP, I joined the gym, got slim fast shakes the lot, didn't loose a pound and was so confused and bloated and 2 days later got my BFP! Ain't been back to the gym since :haha: so I really should join u on this weight loss idea! I lost nearly a stone since I was pregs just from worrying, crying and ms but I still need to loose about 4 stone to have a normal BMI I'm only little and I'm supposed to weigh about 8 stone :rofl::rofl: ain't been that since I was about 10 years old!!


----------



## horseypants

good morning ladies, reading up after the weekend :)

twister, i should try to lose weight too. i cd14 today and think i will o anytime between now and cd 20 (more likely cd20). i too am confused by your chart, but it looks somewhat similar to your last chart too right? any good comparisons to be drawn from that?


----------



## twister7

Hiya Bumchums

Just a quickie but will be about later on, can anyone see anything on these. Can definatly see some colour even OH can and usually he can not see anything when I think I can, just not a very difined line...
xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo(20).jpg
File size: 5.3 KB
Views: 16









photo(19).jpg
File size: 6.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## xxemmyxx

twister7 said:


> Hiya Bumchums
> 
> Just a quickie but will be about later on, can anyone see anything on these. Can definatly see some colour even OH can and usually he can not see anything when I think I can, just not a very difined line...
> xxxxxx

I can defo see some colour, like shadow, is this a hpt? Do one tomoro and show us x


----------



## baileybubs

I think I can see something too but I'm on my iPhone so can't make it much bigger. Have you tried going on countdown to pregnancy and inverting the colour?


----------



## Storm7

Twister - I am also struggling due to use of iPhone... HPT or OPK? If the former I think it is FRER time!

Also I manage research into medical devices/materials. Sounds more complicated than it is! Keeps me busy anyway!

AFM - still no smiley. Have money on tomorrow being smiley day. Just due to Sod's law!


----------



## horseypants

twister, i'm with the others. frer tomorrow. honestly it looks positive to me. :dance:


----------



## FoxMommy

Go twister!


----------



## alambka

I have a question, im trying to get pregnant before i have a period... i had a natural miscarriage, and im trying to find out when ill ovulate.... will it be the same as just normal when you ovulate??? 14 days before your period???? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!! THIS IS SOOO CONFUSING TO ME!!!!!


----------



## Storm7

Alambka - million dollar question there... I don't think I ovulated before my first AF. Your cycle after mc is not as easy to predict.

AFM - no smiley! So I am pleased. As long as I ovulate in the next week I am good to go now. Hopefully this cycle will be normal.


----------



## twister7

alambka said:


> I have a question, im trying to get pregnant before i have a period... i had a natural miscarriage, and im trying to find out when ill ovulate.... will it be the same as just normal when you ovulate??? 14 days before your period???? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!! THIS IS SOOO CONFUSING TO ME!!!!!

Hiya Alambka, sorry for you loss....
I had a natural MC at 12 weeks and my cycle straight after was a 47 day one and I O'ed on CD36 if that helps. But then everyone is different and some people dont O at all. xxx

AFM Im all deflated I stupidly got my hope up, I posted my HPT on here in the photo gallery section and everyong said it they could see it and BFP, also put it on countdown to pregnancy had 83% positive (25 positive and 5 negative). But this morning's test shows a line alright but its grey....:cry:

Back to obsessing about dieting again lol.....

Hugs to all..
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## twister7

Yay for no smiley Storm..... :) xx


----------



## alambka

So I should inspect my period in like a month or so???


----------



## alambka

Will I deffiently ovulate 14 or so days after my period??


----------



## FoxMommy

Unfortunately alambka there are no definites, it's a cruel waiting game. I'm in the same boat waiting for a BFP or af following a nautral mc. I'm trying to just relax and enjoy all the baby dancing. If you do it every other day your odds of catching the egg if you do o are pretty good (although when possible, and lately our one year old has been happy to go to bed and we have some free time to ourselves in the evenings, we prefer every night!)


----------



## CherylC3

twister7 said:


> alambka said:
> 
> 
> I have a question, im trying to get pregnant before i have a period... i had a natural miscarriage, and im trying to find out when ill ovulate.... will it be the same as just normal when you ovulate??? 14 days before your period???? SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME!!! THIS IS SOOO CONFUSING TO ME!!!!!
> 
> Hiya Alambka, sorry for you loss....
> I had a natural MC at 12 weeks and my cycle straight after was a 47 day one and I O'ed on CD36 if that helps. But then everyone is different and some people dont O at all. xxx
> 
> AFM Im all deflated I stupidly got my hope up, I posted my HPT on here in the photo gallery section and everyong said it they could see it and BFP, also put it on countdown to pregnancy had 83% positive (25 positive and 5 negative). But this morning's test shows a line alright but its grey....:cry:
> 
> Back to obsessing about dieting again lol.....
> 
> Hugs to all..
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I had a grey line on my first test Hun. Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

What does a grey line mean?? I thought it was a line or no line xx


----------



## twister7

Ermmmm well Emmy, I think a line is considered a evap line if it has no pink colour in it from what I have read. xxxx


----------



## CherylC3

Aw twister wait till fri and do a frer, I'm just back from getting my bloods took get results on Friday. X


----------



## twister7

CherylC3 said:


> Aw twister wait till fri and do a frer, I'm just back from getting my bloods took get results on Friday. X

What's that for then Cheryl just to confirm pregnancy?
When I fell pregnant in March, I rang the doctors to tell them and asked for a blood test and they would not give me one, they said that HPT were that reliable that they did not do them anymore ( at least in the area I live), I asked several times as I just wanted some confirmation I was that supprised lol, but they wouldn't, they said that the cost of a blood test was not justified because of the accuracy of a HPT and that I would be booked in to a midwife at 9 weeks, never really got that far as I was dealt with by the EPAU because of what happend from 7 week +....

You got any new symptoms?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## twister7

Oh and what does FRER mean, Im aware it's a pregnancy test but Ive never seen them anywhere, I just have my bundle of IC's and some Tesco brand tests? ( got a feeling that's a really dumb question lol)
xxxxxx


----------



## twister7

alambka said:


> Will I deffiently ovulate 14 or so days after my period??

It's impossible to say Im afraid, Im in my first cycle after my first period and I dont know if I am batting or bowling as far as O'ing is concerned and I'm on CD32. Think this follows suit with a lot of ladies in this thread. My advice would be expect to be fustrated and confused lol :wacko:


----------



## baileybubs

Twister a frer is a first response early response test. They are the most sensitive and most reliable tests to do before AF was due to show. I tested with a frer at 12dpo and it was positive!! Make sure if you buy a first response that it is indeed an EARLY RESPONSE. I managed to buy a pack that were just ONE STEP and were only 100miu sensitive whereas the early response are 25miu!!!

And I was the same! I haven't had a blood test or even a urine sample this time I'm pregnant, the midwife just said that seen as I've done 5 hpts that's enough! What if I was lying lol!! There are some weird people out there who would do that!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

baileybubs said:


> Twister a frer is a first response early response test. They are the most sensitive and most reliable tests to do before AF was due to show. I tested with a frer at 12dpo and it was positive!! Make sure if you buy a first response that it is indeed an EARLY RESPONSE. I managed to buy a pack that were just ONE STEP and were only 100miu sensitive whereas the early response are 25miu!!!
> 
> And I was the same! I haven't had a blood test or even a urine sample this time I'm pregnant, the midwife just said that seen as I've done 5 hpts that's enough! What if I was lying lol!! There are some weird people out there who would do that!!

My pregnancy was exactly the same, doctor said, u have done 4 hpt's that's enough, and my first midwife appt wasn't til 10 weeks and scan til 13! I said what if I was crazy and made it up!?

Twister keep doing tests, those frer are good u never know! X


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:


> Would like to advise against peeing on sticks in the lavatory of a plane... Especially when you hit turbulence...

:rofl:



twister7 said:


> AFM Im all deflated I stupidly got my hope up, I posted my HPT on here in the photo gallery section and everyong said it they could see it and BFP, also put it on countdown to pregnancy had 83% positive (25 positive and 5 negative). But this morning's test shows a line alright but its grey....:cry:
> 
> Back to obsessing about dieting again lol.....
> 
> Hugs to all..
> xxxxxxxxxx

:hugs: Hopefully that line was just a trick! Try a FRER hun. I deffo see a pink line on that other test.

I'm still so happy for Bailey and Cheryl! Sticky :dust: time!

AFM -Love all you girls! Sorry I've been so rubbish with this thread recently...

Just got back from the docs and I had another really lovely GP. Where have they been hiding these nice doctors all this time?! Anyways, we talked through what had happened and she said before she refers me to the Women's hospital she would like to do some blood tests. She said ultimately she thinks I will get referred to the Women's, but she didn't want to refer me and then they do blood tests and they pick up a basic problem that could have been treated by the GPs. I think that's fair and I'm in no rush at the moment so a couple of weeks aren't going to make any difference. So my blood test is on 20th August and then we'll see how it goes from there.

I feel like it's been really hard to be positive lately. I want to break away from how down I've been feeling.

However, I really feel like I can see the light at the end of the tunnel and today I'm starting to feel more like my old self. It makes such a difference when people take you seriously and are geniunely empathetic 

I'm so lucky in so many ways; got a wonderful husband, a pretty big roof over my head, we've both got jobs - (they're rubbishy jobs but still), got lovely family and friends (including my gorgeous BnB girls), got my stinky ass cat, got fantastic happy memories to remember. 

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww flapjack that's a lovely message and something we should all remember, it's easy to forget everything we should be grateful for when ttc takes over, I mean 2 years ago I was blissfully unaware of all of this taking birth control completely head over heels from meeting my OH and falling in love and I shouldn't forget I have a lot to be happy about! Sometimes it's hard to see anything positive but I'm sure we all ave something to be thankful for and if anything positive came from my MC it's that I now know 100% I have the most amazing man in my life and I can't wait to marry him, couldn't live without him! :happydance:

Anyway enough of that lol how's everyone tonight? Anyone embarking on their 2 week wait like me? Cheryl and Bailey when did u start getting symptoms?


----------



## horseypants

i am! well.... not quite yet. i think i will o before the weekend.

flapjack, im sorry you're feeling down. i read something today in the new york times though that argued against keeping a PMA. :) so there's that for the off times too! hugs.

twister. what a tease your pee stix have been. yes. get one of the first response early tests and do one tomorrow morning. that way, you will know whether the intial one was an evap. i really cant believe it was, so it's not just you! -but ya already know that....

hope everyone else is doing well today


----------



## CherylC3

twister7 said:


> CherylC3 said:
> 
> 
> Aw twister wait till fri and do a frer, I'm just back from getting my bloods took get results on Friday. X
> 
> What's that for then Cheryl just to confirm pregnancy?
> When I fell pregnant in March, I rang the doctors to tell them and asked for a blood test and they would not give me one, they said that HPT were that reliable that they did not do them anymore ( at least in the area I live), I asked several times as I just wanted some confirmation I was that supprised lol, but they wouldn't, they said that the cost of a blood test was not justified because of the accuracy of a HPT and that I would be booked in to a midwife at 9 weeks, never really got that far as I was dealt with by the EPAU because of what happend from 7 week +....
> 
> You got any new symptoms?
> xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

It's cos I've had 2 losses and hav fell pg straight away without a af inbetween to make sure its going the way it shud.. frer means first response test. Xx


----------



## FoxMommy

I had bleeding for about a week until July 29th ish with my natural mc..I've been baby dancing lots since aug 2.... I know it's way too early to even consider testing but im wondering when I should start as I'm hoping for no aunt flow!


----------



## baileybubs

Have you been doing any opk's fox? Sorry if you have already said, goldfish memory lol!!

Flapjack - thank you hun and such a lovely message, that is definately good PMA and I really believe you will get that beautiful rainbow baby soon xxxxxx

Emmy - I started with sore boobs at 6dpo as well as achey twinges. By 7dpo I had a full feeling in my uterus like it was heavy. Then 8dpo was when I woke up at 2am severe cramps and diarrhoea, as well as dizziness. After that everyday felt like AF was coming, needing to pee all the time and lots of cm!! Oh and a worse memory than usual with preggo brain lol!!


----------



## FoxMommy

No I haven't. I'm trying to go with a no stress approach but I just want to test over and over every single day until I get a BFP. Just in case, so I don't miss a moment of knowing and being happy.


----------



## xxemmyxx

FoxMommy said:


> No I haven't. I'm trying to go with a no stress approach but I just want to test over and over every single day until I get a BFP. Just in case, so I don't miss a moment of knowing and being happy.

I know that feeling!! Wanting to test all the time, but those BFN's really start to get u down after a while, waiting to test when u cud possibly get a BFP is best cus it cuts down the amount of BFN's u have to see...I am going to try and hold out till 14dpo to test, I might possibly test with a frer at 10dpo if I get desperate! If you have a 28 day cycle count the first day of your miscarriage as cd1 and by cd26 or 27 if u havnt got ur AF I would do an early response test, it's best to wait till u miss a period, but as this is ur first cycle you won't know when that would be really, I would try ur best to leave it 2 weeks and then test xx


----------



## Storm7

Morning ladies,

Flapjack - so pleased that you have a good GP. They are we and far between but make things much easier. 

Cheryl - it's good that they are givin you a blood test. At least it feels like they are doing something!

Fox - after my first mc I had a 6 weeks first cycle followed by a 16 day one so anyone's guess in terms of O day. 

AFM - got a smiley face this morning CD12 so I am glad to be headin home tonight. Test was smeary again so seems that might be just how they look for me...


----------



## twister7

Morning ladies....:coffee:

Nice to hear from you Flapjack, but have to begin by telling you off for aplologizing for not been around, you numpty. We all understand your need for a bit of time out :hugs:
Really pleased you have found yourself a nice and understanding GP, it makes all the difference to feel like you have someone fighting your corner and are not just another number in the waiting room!!
It's so refreshing in my experience to find someone who has the knowledge but also someone who actually knows how to put you at ease and have a calming and friendly manner, sometimes I think that a understanding and friendly bedside manner can just do as much good as writting you a pescription, I always feel more positive when I think someone has actually listened.
Good for you for finding the positives at such an emotional straining time, I think you are a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for..:flower:
I just know you will reach your goal and you and your OH will get your beautiful rainbow baby....:hugs:

Nice to hear you feeling all loved up Emmy :loopy:

Horsey hope you get your positive OPK soon xxx

Fox... YAY for loads of :sex: you never quite know where you are in these whacky cycles after MC :dohh:

Cheryl everything crossed your blood work is all ok xxx

Storm..:happydance: for smiley, happy :sex: xxx

AFM just trundling along, going to wait till weekend to re test if I decide too, I now have a funny feeling I am O'ing lol, waiting for OPK in the post..xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi every one.

storm - smiley=lots of:sex: lol :happydance:

twister - keep testing fx'd for you 

flapjack - you dont neeed to appologise we all understand. glad to hear you have got a good dr. hopefully the blood test will show somthing & they will be able to help you. 

horsey - fx'd for O

AFM - sorry i havnt been around i have been a bit down. but feeling better now.
i started OPK's last thursday cd 16 (as had to wait for the post), i usually O cd18 but got nothing each day which i expected being my first cycle since mc. also my OH and i hadnt really put the effort in since the MC so was beating my self up a bit. 
OH and i chatted last night as we havnt :sex: since cd7 and sort of agreed that we would just relax this month as it felt like a chore. 
woke up this morning and force of habbit did my wee in a sample pot and went back to bed. 
one thing led to another and it was nice to feel close to him again in a loving way not as a chore. (sorry tmi)
went back to the bathroom and did my OPK and unbelievably i have O'd so feeling quite good about that.
so will have to do pleanty more :sex: this week

loads of :dust: to everyone


----------



## twister7

Awwww that couldn't have been timed better Mrs S... let the olympic :sex: begin xxx


----------



## flapjack10

twister7 said:


> Awwww that couldn't have been timed better Mrs S... let the olympic :sex: begin xxx

:rofl: Love it!

xxx


----------



## twister7

flapjack10 said:


> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww that couldn't have been timed better Mrs S... let the olympic :sex: begin xxx
> 
> :rofl: Love it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I was going to say hope you OH is good at diving meaning the spermies getting to the egg but thought that might come across wrong lol....

Oppps I just said it :blush:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

twister7 said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> awwww that couldn't have been timed better mrs s... Let the olympic :sex: Begin xxx
> 
> :rofl: Love it!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...
> 
> i was going to say hope you oh is good at diving meaning the spermies getting to the egg but thought that might come across wrong lol....
> 
> Oppps i just said it :blush:Click to expand...

lmao


----------



## horseypants

mrs_swj2be, hopefully we will be so lucky with the timing :shy: 

i'm still waiting to o i think and keep changing my mind about whether to really try. this morning i was butthurt that OH left for work without trying to do me. Hi twister!

anyway, im thinking i'll o by friday and if he doesnt get his head out of his a$% and get a little more amorous, i will pout our chances away

that said, all's basically well and the pma continues - mostly :p


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol horseypants I hate that when your a bit mad at your OH but you know you need to BD!! Sometimes I just say come here and do it and carry on not talking to him after hahaha oh the romance of ttc!

I never got a positive opk because I'm still waiting for mine to arrive in the post! But I had all the signs you can possibly get and I just feel like I did so I'm just saying I'm 3dpo now and I don't know if this is wishful thinking but I just feel like this is my month! 

Baileybubs I have had diarrhoea since Monday (tmi) :haha: but really hoping this is my early pregnancy sign, you know I love to create these ideas, also my boobs STILL hurt which never happens! Oh god only 10 more days til testing


----------



## horseypants

emmy, i think your situation sounds most promising! :dust:

and about gettin' it on and carrying on, i LOVE it! ....i wish you had a chart to stalk........ my temps are all messed up cause OH woke me up twice this morning for no good reason :shy:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Horseypants i havnt got into all the charting yet, if I don't get my BFP this cycle then I shall give it a go! I have a thermometer and the fertility friend app but I need some lessons I think lol


----------



## horseypants

my piece of advice is dont get hung up on accuracy, just do your best and you will be pleased to find that eventually, some patterns will start to make sense. and of course, message me for the full on lesson once you're ready to give it a go.


----------



## twister7

Mornings...

AF got me this morning, not to dissapointed really. CD33 so cycle is getting back to some kinda normality...

Hope everyone is well xxxxx


----------



## FoxMommy

I had pink in my underwear his morning, so little I didn't even need a liner for the rest of the day...I'm being ridiculous and hoping its implantation bleeding , there is no way I won't be heartbroken if I'm not pregnant and get an af.


----------



## flapjack10

twister7 said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> twister7 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww that couldn't have been timed better Mrs S... let the olympic :sex: begin xxx
> 
> :rofl: Love it!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I was going to say hope you OH is good at diving meaning the spermies getting to the egg but thought that might come across wrong lol....
> 
> Oppps I just said it :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:



twister7 said:


> Mornings...
> 
> AF got me this morning, not to dissapointed really. CD33 so cycle is getting back to some kinda normality...
> 
> Hope everyone is well xxxxx

Sorry hun :hugs: Onwards and upwards! :growlmad: <determined face

I hope it is IB FoxMom! FX!

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Twister - sorry that the witch got you. Nice PMA though and at least you now know where you're at. The guessing game can be Hell. 

Fox - I think we all feel some disappointment at the arrival of AF. Fingers crossed for implantation bleeding though. I will however say I thought I had some implantation bleeding at 5DPO last cycle and AF arrived next day.... Grrrr. 

Bailey & Cheryl - how are the symptoms going? 

Flapjack - I just wanted to say I understand the popping in and out. I used to spend a lot of time in another thread and a few of us got BFPs together. I lost miner and sometimes find it a painful reminder to see them all getting scans etc. Its not that I am not happy for them I am just unhappy for me... :hugs:

Emmy & MrsS - looks like we can suffer the 2ww together! 

Horsey - I find charting confusing... Also I have a tendency towards obsession so trying not to start!

AFM: No smiley this morning so hello 2ww! 

:dust: to you all x


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave:

Twister I'm sorry the witch got u Hun.. Next month for u. Xx

Storm yeah for the 2ww will u be symtom spotting??xx

Horsey hopefully ur gearing up to o Hun..xx

Fox hope it's ib and not af Hun. Cx

Flapjack how you doing Hun?xx

Emmy and mrs s will u guts be symtom spotting??xx

Bailey hey missy..xx

Afs no changes still same symtoms was sick the other day out of no where and this morning did a ic and those lines were very dark :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Twister- sorry AF got you :hugs: but at least it's a fresh start and a more normal cycle length and you know exactly where you are now, PMA 

Fox- first AF I had after MC was soooooo light I didn't ever need more than a panty liner I really wanted it to be implantation bleeding and thought how could this be a period its so light but it lasted for 7 days and turned out to be AF and let me know where I was in my cycle but I really hope yours is implantation bleeding :happydance:

Horsey pants- I will defo need a lesson if this 2ww doesn't end in a BFP!

Yay storm and mrs s we are 2ww-ing!! 

Cheryl- I am already symptom spotting! The biggest sign is that have cramps low down the whole time, when I have stood up a few times I have twinges low down that have made me say ouch out loud, my boobs kind of ache and my nipples are sensitive but less so than when I was ovulating, diarrhoea has stopped now and I am bloated, keep sneezing, bit snuffly nose, very tired, I know I am only 4dpo :haha: look what I have made up so far!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

https://www.twoweekwait.com/bfpsymptoms/dpo/

Obsessed with this 2ww website! Maybe I'm not crazy for symptom spotting!?


----------



## twister7

Fox, really hope that its IB for you xx

Horsey, hope O day is just around the corner. Do you use the advance charting on FF or just the free software?

Storm Emmy and Mrs S, all in the 2ww now, is that right? Good luck to you all have everything crossed for you xx

Bailey and Cheryl hope you and your little beans are feeling good xx

Hope your doing ok Flapjack xxx

Is it me or does everyone always worry they have missed someone, or got people's info mixed up lol xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Yup it's gettin hard to keep track! xxx


----------



## Storm7

I definitely have that worry! It's hard to keep up!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yes I worry I miss people out but it's ok we all keep reminding each other what's going on at our end!

Having real AF like cramps today, hope it's my bean implanting, if my AF came now I would be so confused lol!


----------



## FoxMommy

Emmy we can keep our fingers crossed together! Sticky baby dust to you!


----------



## xxemmyxx

:wohoo::wohoo: fingers crossed, toes crossed, only thing I don't have crossed is my legs :winkwink:


----------



## FoxMommy

Silly question maybe, but how long after o does implantation typically occur? And how many days after will most ppl test positive. Tmi for sure but I have crazy diarrhea and I got that right before finding out I was preg last time.... But it would have to be like the first time we had sex after mc or it's too early. I'm sure it's something else.


----------



## baileybubs

Hi ladies!!

It is so hard catching up!! Fox implantation is normally anywhere between 6 and 12dpo but generally it's averaged at 7-9dpo in my experience talking to people on this site!!

Twister - sorry AF got you hun! But at least now you know this is the beginning of your cycle!! And my little hobbit is doing fine I think!! Making me very very tired so that's a good sign I would say. I'm just dreading the 12 week scan. 

Hope Everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## baileybubs

Storm Emmy and mrs s how is the 2ww?


----------



## baileybubs

Flapjack hope you are holding up well hun xxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Twister & bailybubs - 2ww has only just started and aldeady it is doing my head in. all the IF's, BUT's and MAYBE's keep going through my head and the big one WORRY.

Twister - sorry that AF got you. as for keeping up with everyoneit is so hard. i have a read every day but ni do get a bit lost somedays or reply to other peoples posts but worry that i have missed someone.

storm & emmy - looks like we are in the 2ww together so fx'd for us all. will you both be symptom spotting.??

emmy - FX'd for IB hope that AF does not get you.

foxmommy - FX'd for you.

Horseypants - thankyou hopefully it was lucky timing foor us and plenty more olympic :sex: for us.
FX'd you O soon.

Cherylc3 - i will defo be symptom spotting i think it will be to hard not to. lol.


----------



## horseypants

twister, i use the free one 

same story with me today, ladies!

flapjack, how goes it?

:dust: for the tww wait ladies!

i'm still waiting to o with my not in the mood positive mental attitude :) i keep kicking myself for not trying immediately after the d&c bleeding stopped!


----------



## xxemmyxx

This cramping has surely got to mean something! I feel so full down there too!
If I got this cramping before ttc I wud defo think I was going to get my AF, it's constant but not painful, but I'm only about 5dpo though so have aaaaaaages till I can test


----------



## horseypants

ooooh emmy!!!!! wouldnt it be neat if you got the start of a line at 7dpo.... :dust:


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh emmy that's really good!! I got that full uterus/crampy feeling at 6dpo!!! Yay!!

Any sign of sore boobs or tiredness?

Mrs s - don't worry hun, I'm sure all will be well. I know it's so easy to say and so hard to do! I need to take my own advice sometimes!! But everything will be alright in the end. PMA all the way!

Horsey - Aw don't kick yourself hun, this month will be your month for sure!! Got all my fingers and tied crossed for you! What cd are you now hun?

Anyone using preseed this month? I highly recommend it!


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> ooooh emmy!!!!! wouldnt it be neat if you got the start of a line at 7dpo.... :dust:

Can you even get a line that early? That's why I don't understand I'm getting these cramps so soon! It would be amazing but I don't want to start testing so early and get bfn, I never had these cramps in this part of my cycle, and they are definitely there...maybe I ovulated early!? I never got a positive opk maybe I missed it...


----------



## baileybubs

I don't think you could get a line that early as I think that the cramps are probably inplantation and you usually can only detect the hcg in your urine at least 3 days after inplantation occurs. But I deffo got cramps at 6dpo which is only a day ahead of you hun. It's that full heavy feeling if the uterus that made me think I was pg.


----------



## horseypants

i got the faintest of a faint line at 7dpo with my last one. i think it's a good sign for you for sure.

thanks bunches baileybubs! i'm cd17 and am expecting to o by cd20 :) i'm doing opks and temping. so if we get amorous, i'll most likely be joining the other ladies in the 2ww by monday.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm feeling really positive about this cramping, I never got this last time so maybe our little bean is really snuggling in tight this time

I will do an early test on Saturday as I will probably crack by then anyway, I'm going to a party Saturday night with all my best friends so even if I get a bfn I have something to keep me busy! I hate feeling bloated though, really felt fat today, and don't know what to wear Saturday!


----------



## baileybubs

Wow a faint line at 7dpo is very impressive! Let's hope that will happen again for you soon!! 

And GL with the bd'ing!! Hope you O soon and can join the others in the 2ww!!


----------



## twister7

Nothing to report but thought I would say mornings, hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Morning twister! Doing anything nice this weekend? X


----------



## twister7

Hiya Emmy, nah not up to much apart from squaring up ready for Sam's (OH) boys coming over for 2 weeks, might be a bit quiet on here actually as they pinch my commy lol, does my head in they are 15, 13, and 11 and the eldest two just want to play on the Xbox and laptops all the time. I'm the wicked stepmum lol as I dont let them just play all the time, I put a big sheet of paper up with jobs on it and times so they have to jobs to earn time on the computers hee hee, they dont like it but there you go, they will survive :) xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

twister7 said:


> Hiya Emmy, nah not up to much apart from squaring up ready for Sam's (OH) boys coming over for 2 weeks, might be a bit quiet on here actually as they pinch my commy lol, does my head in they are 15, 13, and 11 and the eldest two just want to play on the Xbox and laptops all the time. I'm the wicked stepmum lol as I dont let them just play all the time, I put a big sheet of paper up with jobs on it and times so they have to jobs to earn time on the computers hee hee, they dont like it but there you go, they will survive :) xx

Wow 2 weeks with 3 teenagers, good luck! Lol that's it wicked step mum lay the law down! 

Hope everyone else is ok today, it's Friday woohoo! Xx


----------



## horseypants

yay friday, i can't wait for you to test emmy. :) and i cant wait to o and then to wait and then to test :) heh. OH and i sort of repaired our bond last night. i had been a raging hormonal case for the last few days i think. and then today, we had morning sex, yay! i usually hate morning sex, but i decided we have to do it in the name of procreation and primed him with all kinds of tricks to woo me. hopefully o's not too far away. i'm betting sunday's it.

oh my gosh guys, there is this really chatty crow outside. he/she sounds like she's complaining about how they cut down a tree in our neighborhood a few days ago. it's really amazing and cute.... man! i wish i could record and share this wih you but dont think my recorder will pick it up. so funny! she's continually muttering, it's cracking me up! she sounds like she's saying, "well, you cut down my tree. no, i dont really wanna live in that one. i'lll just sit here for a minute. ugh, you kids these days, etc." too much. in case i sound totally nuts, you have to believe me, this is really something else! oh my gosh!!! she's muttering, squacking, so cute! It's been a solid five minutes. as i type, she also "talks to herself." :rofl:

twister, you sound absolutely badass!


----------



## Storm7

Hi all!

Emmy - fingers crossed as the signs all seem positive!

Horsey - hope you O this weekend.

Twister - you mean business!

AFM: Nothing to report really. 2 DPO so a while to go. I could claim I won't symptom spot but you can bet your bottom dollar that I will be!


----------



## baileybubs

Hey ladies hope you are all well!

Emmy - how are you? Still feeling that full uterus? Any other symptoms?

Horsey - oh I always like morning sex but never get it as I work too early and oh is so lazy!! Good timing though if you O on Sunday!! Lots of spermies waiting for the egg!!

Twister - wow three teenagers, that's hardcore!!

Storm - Hope the 2ww isn't too hard for you and ends in a glorious BFP!!

Flapjack - hope you are ok and feeling better, it's so hard getting back into ttc. Are you still waiting for a consultant appointment?

Cheryl - hi again! Looking forward to your scan next week? I can't wait coz I know it will all be fine, these are our rainbows!

Anyone I have missed in really sorry and hope you are all ok xxxxxxx

:dust: and :hugs: to all


----------



## horseypants

emmy im standing by waiting patiently for your update too ;)


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy im standing by waiting patiently for your update too ;)

Lol I cracked and did a test, obviously bfn lol I'm only 5 or 6 dpo lol I dunno what I was thinking

Cramping finally stopped this evening, it had been going on for 4 days! I feel a bit more normal today, hope I start to get some more symptoms over the next few days, will try and not test again til next Friday, thanks for being excited for me though xx


----------



## horseypants

i know what we're all thinking right now.... bad horseypants. -terrible influence! i have to admit that i test that early too though. more dust!

:dust:


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> i know what we're all thinking right now.... bad horseypants. -terrible influence! i have to admit that i test that early too though. more dust!
> 
> :dust:

Haha naughty horsey pants! No I love testing at random times so I would of done it sooner or later! I'm so bloated it's terrible, this s how I was when I was pregnant before, none of my clothes fit and I'm going to a party tonight :growlmad:


----------



## Storm7

Morning ladies! Hope you are all having a good weekend. How are you all doing?

Sorry about the BFN Emmy - it is extremely early though! 

AFM: Bored of the 2ww already! Actually managin not to symptom spot as yet.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Morning ladies. 

Well, after going back and forth on waiting or not waiting DH and I proved we're part of the 'not waiting' for a period before TTC club this morning. 

We had sex a few days ago with a condom and I was surprised how different it was than without after 11 months of TTC that tiny layer really made a difference. And not one I liked. 

So this morning we did it the 'proper' way and was sooo much nicer. I thought maybe I'd be more worried afterwards but it'll be what it is. Not had any EWCM or anything, hardly any at all the last few days. But at the minute I just want to be close to my DH and for us to enjoy each other after being so sad and sorry for ourselves. 

I'm sure I'll be nervous ibs few weeks if no AF but I've read enough times that your body will only conceive if it's ready to. So I'll just have to wait and see I guess.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Update: 7dpo and brown on tissue when I wiped, good sign? AF not due til 20th august in 8 days 


Please please please be implantation!!


----------



## baileybubs

Oooh deffo a good sign Emmy!!! When are you testing again?!!

Hi cupcakebaby! So sorry for your loss but fxd you will get your rainbow baby soon. And I totally agree. You're body won't concieve until its ready so if you do this month then your body must be ready!!


----------



## Storm7

Sounds like you are gettin some really good symptoms Emmy. Fingers crossed!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies, really hoping this is a good sign but you know what it's like 1 minute your convinced your going to get a BFP, the next minute your crying cus you think your out! :shrug:


----------



## Storm7

It's been pretty quiet on here...

Bailey and Cheryl - how are the symptoms? Hope you are both doing well 

Twister- did you enjoy playing the wicked stepmother?

Emmy and MrsS - 2ww dragging yet? Latest "symptoms"?

Flapjack - hope all is well x

How is everyone else doing too?


----------



## shefali83

hey girls sorry i was MIA since lot of days.. Bad cough/cold and migraine.. Do you girls still remember me? :(

Shall i repeat my story:wacko::dohh:


----------



## flapjack10

Of course we remember you shefali83!

:howdy: Cupcake! Sorry for your loss... hope your rainbow is just around the corner!


GL to all you lovelies in the TWW - I'm doing a fertility dance for you now and sprinkling loads of :dust: and love on you! Let's see some double lines soon!

AFM - I've got my blood test next Monday and then have to wait for results. If all is well then they will refer my to the Women's hospital for further testing.

I took an OPK this morning (I'm CD16) and normally O around now and I got a negative. I'm going to keep testing to make sure, but we're not BDing or anything. We're not doing anything at the moment as my hubby has man flu!

Thanks to all you fabbo girls! xxx


----------



## shefali83

thanks flapjack glad to know you remember me... my cough is increasing day after day but thankfully no fever now.. 

Hope you get the positive opk sooon.. hate to see messed up cycles. We don't deserve more stress!

AFM I am on CD18 if i count the miscarriage when i passed the baby & sac etc as CD1

I got a very dark positive opk on CD15 at about 3 pm. 

Had lot of EWCM starting CD11 thats why i took a test. 
We :sex: at night of positive(CD15)and twice on CD16(negative opk at 10pm). 

Had a scan too on CD16 but the tech did not mention ovulation/follicle or anything. She just said that the MC is complete and gave me an 'all clear'. I am quite confused.. Maybe the OPK test was false positive? maybe i didnt ovulate ..
Maybe i BD at wrong time? 

God knows whats going on i hate to be so clueness.. :wacko: :nope:


----------



## flapjack10

I know I hate messed up cycles! FX I've missed O or will get a pos in the next few days. After my first MC, I had a 43 day cycle so not looking forward to that - although that would mean no AF on my bday!Every cloud has a silver lining I guess!

I think the tech probably wasn't looking for that and wouldn't have mentioned it unless you specifically asked, so try not to worry the OPK was probably right.

GL- I hope you catch that eggy and feel better soon!

xxx


----------



## MummyWant2be

hi Ladies,

hope you still have room for one more?:flower:

i lost my first :cloud9:lil beanie about 2weeks ago at only 5weeks:cry: and i've been since waiting for AF - the doc gave us the go ahead to start trying immediately!:thumbup:

sorry for all your losses and Congratz on those BFP:hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Course we remember you shefali83 hope u feel better soon!

Welcome mummywant2be sorry for ur loss :hugs:

I still have cramps, so bloated, sore boobs, full feeling in uterus, this morning had another bit if brown discharge when I wiped, headache, I actually feel really rubbish, I'm only 7 or 8 dpo can I feel all this or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?


----------



## baileybubs

Just a quick pop in before work!
Hope you are all ok!

Hi again shefali!!

Emmy, weren't you 7 dpo two days ago lol!! Or am I goin bonkers lol!!

Flapjack - nice to hear from you!!

Storm - hope you are well! I'm ok thanks chick, sometimes I don't feel preggers, others I feel sooooo tired I can't deny it!!! 

Will catch up later after work!!


----------



## shefali83

MummyWant2be said:


> hi Ladies,
> 
> hope you still have room for one more?:flower:
> 
> i lost my first :cloud9:lil beanie about 2weeks ago at only 5weeks:cry: and i've been since waiting for AF - the doc gave us the go ahead to start trying immediately!:thumbup:
> 
> sorry for all your losses and Congratz on those BFP:hugs:

Welcome on board sweetie :) This is the place to be :flower:

Really sorry for your loss :hugs: I had mmc a little over two weeks back as well :(

Are you using opks to keep a tab on O?


----------



## shefali83

xxemmyxx said:


> Course we remember you shefali83 hope u feel better soon!
> 
> Welcome mummywant2be sorry for ur loss :hugs:
> 
> I still have cramps, so bloated, sore boobs, full feeling in uterus, this morning had another bit if brown discharge when I wiped, headache, I actually feel really rubbish, I'm only 7 or 8 dpo can I feel all this or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?

wow sounds quite promising though! when are you testing?? :dust:


----------



## shefali83

baileybubs said:


> Just a quick pop in before work!
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> Hi again shefali!!
> 
> Emmy, weren't you 7 dpo two days ago lol!! Or am I goin bonkers lol!!
> 
> Flapjack - nice to hear from you!!
> 
> Storm - hope you are well! I'm ok thanks chick, sometimes I don't feel preggers, others I feel sooooo tired I can't deny it!!!
> 
> Will catch up later after work!!

Hello dear :hugs: have a good day! :coffee:


----------



## MummyWant2be

shefali83 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> hi Ladies,
> 
> hope you still have room for one more?:flower:
> 
> i lost my first :cloud9:lil beanie about 2weeks ago at only 5weeks:cry: and i've been since waiting for AF - the doc gave us the go ahead to start trying immediately!:thumbup:
> 
> sorry for all your losses and Congratz on those BFP:hugs:
> 
> Welcome on board sweetie :) This is the place to be :flower:
> 
> Really sorry for your loss :hugs: I had mmc a little over two weeks back as well :(
> 
> Are you using opks to keep a tab on O?Click to expand...

thanx hun - sorry for u loss as well:hugs:

nope no OPK's.. just going with my body for now...still waiting for Af...where are u in ur cycle?


----------



## shefali83

MummyWant2be said:


> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> hi Ladies,
> 
> hope you still have room for one more?:flower:
> 
> i lost my first :cloud9:lil beanie about 2weeks ago at only 5weeks:cry: and i've been since waiting for AF - the doc gave us the go ahead to start trying immediately!:thumbup:
> 
> sorry for all your losses and Congratz on those BFP:hugs:
> 
> Welcome on board sweetie :) This is the place to be :flower:
> 
> Really sorry for your loss :hugs: I had mmc a little over two weeks back as well :(
> 
> Are you using opks to keep a tab on O?Click to expand...
> 
> thanx hun - sorry for u loss as well:hugs:
> 
> nope no OPK's.. just going with my body for now...still waiting for Af...where are u in ur cycle?Click to expand...

GL dear

i got a positive opk on CD15 if i count CD1 as MC(the day i passed baby and sac :cry:) We :sex: on CD15 and twice on CD16 though the opk was no longer positive on CD16. I am on CD18 today. Not sure if the LH surge lead to O or not.


----------



## xxemmyxx

baileybubs said:


> Just a quick pop in before work!
> Hope you are all ok!
> 
> Hi again shefali!!
> 
> Emmy, weren't you 7 dpo two days ago lol!! Or am I goin bonkers lol!!
> 
> Flapjack - nice to hear from you!!
> 
> Storm - hope you are well! I'm ok thanks chick, sometimes I don't feel preggers, others I feel sooooo tired I can't deny it!!!
> 
> Will catch up later after work!!

Lol no I did a test 2 days ago when I was 5 or 6 dpo, I didn't get an opk so not sure wen I ovulated, but horsey pants was saying she got a faint BFP at 7dpo before so that may be why you thought I was, I got confused for a second and thought maybe I was more dpo then ohhhhhhhh hurry up 2ww!!


----------



## flapjack10

Yup the LH surge and the positive OPK come just before O, so good BDing and FX!

xxx


----------



## MummyWant2be

shefali83 said:


> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shefali83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyWant2be said:
> 
> 
> hi Ladies,
> 
> hope you still have room for one more?:flower:
> 
> i lost my first :cloud9:lil beanie about 2weeks ago at only 5weeks:cry: and i've been since waiting for AF - the doc gave us the go ahead to start trying immediately!:thumbup:
> 
> sorry for all your losses and Congratz on those BFP:hugs:
> 
> Welcome on board sweetie :) This is the place to be :flower:
> 
> Really sorry for your loss :hugs: I had mmc a little over two weeks back as well :(
> 
> Are you using opks to keep a tab on O?Click to expand...
> 
> thanx hun - sorry for u loss as well:hugs:
> 
> nope no OPK's.. just going with my body for now...still waiting for Af...where are u in ur cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> GL dear
> 
> i got a positive opk on CD15 if i count CD1 as MC(the day i passed baby and sac :cry:) We :sex: on CD15 and twice on CD16 though the opk was no longer positive on CD16. I am on CD18 today. Not sure if the LH surge lead to O or not.Click to expand...

I'm on cd20 today (counting the day i passed my beanie as day1:cry:) and we just BD today...really hope u catched the eggy hun:happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

:howdy: mummywant2be. Sorry for your loss. Really hope you've caught that egg!




xxemmyxx said:


> I still have cramps, so bloated, sore boobs, full feeling in uterus, this morning had another bit if brown discharge when I wiped, headache, I actually feel really rubbish, I'm only 7 or 8 dpo can I feel all this or is it just my mind playing tricks on me?

I hope it's not your mind playing tricks on you! [-o&lt; All sounds good to me!

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

good evening everyone how is every body?
sorry that i havnt been about for a few day i have been out all week end with OH and OH had today off of work for our hospital appointment.

Storm7 - Yes defo, 2ww is dragging.i have been absolutly exhausted yesterday and today. i got out of the shower today laid on the bed and fell asleep for an hour and a half. i feel slightly bloated as well but i am only 5dpo.

Flapjack10 - FX'd for you for O soon.

Mummywant2be - welcome and sorry for loss.

xxemmyxx - FX'd that all these are really positive symptoms. i hope it i not just your mind playing tricks. i get how you feel i am only 5dpo and starting to think can these symptoms really be true.

AFM - exhausted and feeling bloated but only 5dpo.
OH and I have been to the hospital for our fertiliy appointment, and they discharged us, told us that because i managed to fall preg naturally that they no wont help me. 
i could understand if we had fallen preg in the first year or 18 months but 1 preg that ended in MC in 3 1/2 years is now apparently normal so we have just gotta keep going.
so GUTTED at the moment.
F***ing NHS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mrs s fingers crossed we are not imagining these symptoms! I am so bloated it's ridiculous, my jeans don't do up! Really hope this is it for you, bloody waste of time that appointment then! How can they possibly think thats normal, 3 and half years is surely long enough to get help, have either of u had any fertility tests? Xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> Mrs s fingers crossed we are not imagining these symptoms! I am so bloated it's ridiculous, my jeans don't do up! Really hope this is it for you, bloody waste of time that appointment then! How can they possibly think thats normal, 3 and half years is surely long enough to get help, have either of u had any fertility tests? Xx

OH and i have both had fertility test when we were under a different hospital but they were S**T so today was ment to be a new hospital a new start.
OH swimmers are absolutly fine.
I have got PCOS (although since dramatic weight loss have had no cysts)
I aslo have endometriosis. i had ovrian drilling a year ago this week and had the endo qurterised and my left overy was stuck down by the endo so they released my ovary (at least i didnt lose it)
i think if i had unexplained fertility or no actual diagnosed fertilty problems then i would probably be ok with keep trying and wait and see aproach, but if nothing happens in 6 months then we can get a new referal from the GP, but that referal will take about 6 months and then by the time we actually get seen and get any treatment we will getting on for 5 yrs ttc.
so just keeping our fingers crossed for an extreamly sticky bean soon.

sorry rant over.

and FX'd for you to have an extreamky sticky bean aswell


----------



## horseypants

emmy, fingers crossed for you, and :dust: !!

mrs_swj2be, sorry about the long hard road : ( 

i'm waiting to o..........

flapjack, glad to hear your updates

and hugs to all the ladies


----------



## Storm7

Evening ladies!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I am confused and hoping you can help.... I had a positive OPK on CD12 which would now make me 5DPO and yet tonight I have an excess of EWCM. Not really sure why. Has anyone had this? Have I had some kind of delayed O? I am away again at the moment til Thursday night so hoping not. I wish my body would just sort itself out!


----------



## horseypants

it's happened to me a number of times but i'm sorry i don't know why. the only clue i have is that your ewcm could be late coming down the tubes so to speak (that is my own junk science) or you could have more estrogen than usual right now, since that's the hormone responsible for the ew cm.


----------



## xxemmyxx

When I was pregnant I had increased cm almost straight away, it was clear and I constantly felt wet, so it could also be that?


----------



## FoxMommy

Perhaps. Fx!

Sorry I missed the weekend and can't catch up as my daughter will be home to bf from the park in about ten minutes.

I'm feeling crampy, and nauseous and soooo moody...however I have no idea IF I've ov'ed since mc but I'm hoping this is pregnancy symptoms. I'm heading out of town on thursday but will be bringing my secret dollar store hpts I bought with me to check! I've decided Sunday is my testing day so i dont test everyday as i have no idea where in my cycle i am as I found out I was pregnant on a Sunday with my angel baby and gave birth to my daughter on a Sunday.


----------



## Storm7

Thank you. At 5DPO I don't think it is likely yo be a pregnancy sign as implantation shouldn't have happened as yet... Who knows though! 

Today I just wish I could crawl back into bed for some extra sleep! 

:dust: to you all x


----------



## shefali83

flapjack10 said:


> Yup the LH surge and the positive OPK come just before O, so good BDing and FX!
> 
> xxx

ok so i am totally frustrated rightnow.. i got lot of ewcm leading to a clear positive opk on cd15 after mmc(as cd1). bd cd15 and cd16. And i am spotting little red since 2-3 days now. i am on cd19 and it seems to increasing slowly!! Whats happening??? 

Scan showed that my uterus was all clear and hcg gone as well so how come i am spotting again..i think its af but dont you think its super early!! I am so upset and confused as hell :wacko::wacko::nope::nope::cry::shrug:


----------



## flapjack10

mrs_swj2be - That's sooooo FRUSTRATING! Urrrrrgh bloody NHS!! :growlmad:

Storm7 - I think you can get EWCM as an early preggo symptom. I hope it is! (I love your avatar btw, don't know if I've ever said before!)

shefali83 - I'm sorry hun it's so hard. This first cycle after MC is so hard :hugs:

AFM - Got a smiley face on my OPK this morning so FX I don't have a crazy, long cycle. Not BDing though! 

Love to you all! :dust:


----------



## xxemmyxx

:cry: I'm spotting red blood now, this can't be right! Why is this happening?? I'm still 6 days away from AF, it can't be coming early how cruel is that!! This is 4th day spotting :cry::cry::cry: but before now it was brown, I don't want it to be AF cus that means I'm not pregnant plus my cycle is messed up and only 23 days arrghh I'm so angry I really thought this was it


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> :cry: I'm spotting red blood now, this can't be right! Why is this happening?? I'm still 6 days away from AF, it can't be coming early how cruel is that!! This is 4th day spotting :cry::cry::cry: but before now it was brown, I don't want it to be AF cus that means I'm not pregnant plus my cycle is messed up and only 23 days arrghh I'm so angry I really thought this was it

emmy - dont get disheartened it might not be af, my gp told e that spotting red blood can be very normal throughout pregnancy especialy early pregnancy as your ody starts to change. are you in any pain all?????


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> :cry: I'm spotting red blood now, this can't be right! Why is this happening?? I'm still 6 days away from AF, it can't be coming early how cruel is that!! This is 4th day spotting :cry::cry::cry: but before now it was brown, I don't want it to be AF cus that means I'm not pregnant plus my cycle is messed up and only 23 days arrghh I'm so angry I really thought this was it

:hugs:

I'm so sorry hun. If it is AF early then that means you can start afresh and get working towards your rainbow BFP. 

Chin up hun :hugs:


----------



## horseypants

emmy, hang in there, it could be implantation. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm spotting red blood now, this can't be right! Why is this happening?? I'm still 6 days away from AF, it can't be coming early how cruel is that!! This is 4th day spotting :cry::cry::cry: but before now it was brown, I don't want it to be AF cus that means I'm not pregnant plus my cycle is messed up and only 23 days arrghh I'm so angry I really thought this was it
> 
> emmy - dont get disheartened it might not be af, my gp told e that spotting red blood can be very normal throughout pregnancy especialy early pregnancy as your ody starts to change. are you in any pain all?????Click to expand...

No I'm not in pain, I'm not cramping anymore that stopped a couple of days ago, it's only when I wipe but my last period was so light it looked similar to this, I hate this I just want to know either way


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hugs::hugs:really sorry Emmy:hugs:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> :cry: I'm spotting red blood now, this can't be right! Why is this happening?? I'm still 6 days away from AF, it can't be coming early how cruel is that!! This is 4th day spotting :cry::cry::cry: but before now it was brown, I don't want it to be AF cus that means I'm not pregnant plus my cycle is messed up and only 23 days arrghh I'm so angry I really thought this was it
> 
> emmy - dont get disheartened it might not be af, my gp told e that spotting red blood can be very normal throughout pregnancy especialy early pregnancy as your ody starts to change. are you in any pain all?????Click to expand...
> 
> No I'm not in pain, I'm not cramping anymore that stopped a couple of days ago, it's only when I wipe but my last period was so light it looked similar to this, I hate this I just want to know either wayClick to expand...

emmy - i know it is hard but try to be patient. how many dpo are you now??
it could be implntation!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

ok so now im super confused!! spotting has stopped now, nothing there when i wipe, i keep expecting it to launch into a full af but it doesnt, so i did an internet cheapie test and the faintest line, but defo visible appeared, i waited till my OH got home and did another one this afternoon and the same very very very faint line is there, how sensitive do you think the cheap tests are?
so i went and got a FRER thinking if it shows on a cheap test it will defo show on there and theres nothing!!!!! bfn on frer

im going crazy!! just holding my little cheapies looking at the lines, OH can even see them. i just showed them to him without saying anything and he saw the lines straight away, i would upload a pic but i only have my phone on my camera and its all blurry when i try and take a pic, i know i just have to wait and see if it gets darker over the next couple of days but im going crazy today is not a good day for my emotions! im 9 or 10 dpo


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> ok so now im super confused!! spotting has stopped now, nothing there when i wipe, i keep expecting it to launch into a full af but it doesnt, so i did an internet cheapie test and the faintest line, but defo visible appeared, i waited till my OH got home and did another one this afternoon and the same very very very faint line is there, how sensitive do you think the cheap tests are?
> so i went and got a FRER thinking if it shows on a cheap test it will defo show on there and theres nothing!!!!! bfn on frer
> 
> im going crazy!! just holding my little cheapies looking at the lines, OH can even see them. i just showed them to him without saying anything and he saw the lines straight away, i would upload a pic but i only have my phone on my camera and its all blurry when i try and take a pic, i know i just have to wait and see if it gets darker over the next couple of days but im going crazy today is not a good day for my emotions! im 9 or 10 dpo

emmy - fx'd for you hope that line does get darker for you try and hold out as long as pos before re testing as less chance of bfn x


----------



## xxemmyxx

I am feeling extra emotional today cus it was meant to be my 12 week scan for the one i lost and one of my friends had her twins today which she accidentally got pregnant with 

I will try and hold out but I bet I do my Internet cheapies when I wake up!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> I am feeling extra emotional today cus it was meant to be my 12 week scan for the one i lost and one of my friends had her twins today which she accidentally got pregnant with
> 
> I will try and hold out but I bet I do my Internet cheapies when I wake up!

i would have been 10 weeks today and cant help thinking evey wednesday i would have been x amout of weeks pregnant today.
it must be emotional your friend having twin. my best friend is 29 weeks at the moment and has asked me to go to antinatle classes with her and to be her birthing partner which i am really excited about and so happy that she has not had to fight any of the battles tht us ladies have had to but at the same time somtimes i just think why cant that be me.

but our time will come for all of us eventually.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I don't think I will ever not remember my dates, I got my BFP on a Wednesday too so I'm the same as u thinking how far along I would of been every Wednesday! Anyway gotta keep positive, maybe our next BFP will help to replace our memories with more positive ones xx


----------



## Storm7

Sorry Emmy :hugs:

I am 7DPO and starting to count myself out. I haven't had implantation spotting yet and I ja this with all my previous BFPs. I am however feeling exhausted, emotional and nauseous which are all good signs but the lack of spotting over rides this. However AF arrived at 5DPO last cycle and is still not here at 7 this time round so I have that to be pleased about.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> Sorry Emmy :hugs:
> 
> I am 7DPO and starting to count myself out. I haven't had implantation spotting yet and I ja this with all my previous BFPs. I am however feeling exhausted, emotional and nauseous which are all good signs but the lack of spotting over rides this. However AF arrived at 5DPO last cycle and is still not here at 7 this time round so I have that to be pleased about.

I have read that some women can have implantation bleeding with some pregnancies and then not with others, every pregnancy is different, stay positive x


----------



## Storm7

Hi all

Does anyone have anything exciting to report?

Emmy - hope things are looking brighter today x 

AFM- 8 DPO and counting! Debating setting Sunday as test day or waiting till a week today. Just not really feeling it this month.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Bfn this morning, what are the chances of getting 2 evaps in one day?

Think I'm out this month, spotting again today, hate spotting :growlmad: never had this before! 

Tmi but when I tested this morning I had the weirdest looking urine, it usually looks like apple juice but today is was opaque and looked like pineapple juice!! So weird! Anyone else had this??


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone have anything exciting to report?
> 
> Emmy - hope things are looking brighter today x
> 
> AFM- 8 DPO and counting! Debating setting Sunday as test day or waiting till a week today. Just not really feeling it this month.

If you can wait then wait as long as possible, I have really upset myself with all these BFN's, any symptoms?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm sorry Emmy :hugs: those tests are so mean to us! :(

Storm - let us know when you do test hun! GL :dust:

AFM - Booked a holiday in November to Gran Canaria! So looking forward to getting some Vitamin D! It will also be my hubby's birthday whilst we're away! Hoping for fun in the sun! :)

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Hi all!

I hope you don't mind me joining, I started miscarrying on Monday, I was 6 weeks. Sadly this is my second angel, my first was ectopic.

I am going to ttc straight away and not wait for AF. I am tracking my temps already, I want to get back on the 2013 baby train ASAP!

I'm also going to look into baby aspirin as so many seem to rave about it, anything is worth a go!

Good luck to all and congrats to all who have since had their BFP!

Here's to sticky beans!! X


----------



## flapjack10

Hi Laubull :howdy: Sorry for your loss and welcome to our thread.

I've had three very early losses this year and I'm currently WTT whilst having testing etc.

GL in TTC and I hope you get your rainbow! :dust:

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Thank you flapjack.

Im pleased you're getting help and I hope the tests help you get your rainbow 

X


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> I'm sorry Emmy :hugs: those tests are so mean to us! :(
> 
> Storm - let us know when you do test hun! GL :dust:
> 
> AFM - Booked a holiday in November to Gran Canaria! So looking forward to getting some Vitamin D! It will also be my hubby's birthday whilst we're away! Hoping for fun in the sun! :)
> 
> xxx

I'm going on holiday on the 25th august!! So one good thing is that I can have sex on the beach as much as I like! The drink of course :winkwink:


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry Emmy :hugs: those tests are so mean to us! :(
> 
> Storm - let us know when you do test hun! GL :dust:
> 
> AFM - Booked a holiday in November to Gran Canaria! So looking forward to getting some Vitamin D! It will also be my hubby's birthday whilst we're away! Hoping for fun in the sun! :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> I'm going on holiday on the 25th august!! So one good thing is that I can have sex on the beach as much as I like! The drink of course :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha: Of course!:haha: Ooooh where are you going? xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Costa del sol, Spain :happydance: I'm very excited!! Where are you going?

I have been so caught up in this 2ww I have forgotten it's just over a week till we go away and we only get one week in the sun so I have to make the most of it, OH is taking me shopping tonight for all our holiday bits :happydance:


----------



## flapjack10

Jealous! 

We're going to Gran Canaria, but it's not until November - something to look forward to though!

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Jealous!
> 
> We're going to Gran Canaria, but it's not until November - something to look forward to though!
> 
> xxx

Yes it's always good to have something to look forward too, November will be here before we know it! I will be wanting another holiday by then, only 2 weeks and 3 days before the summer holiday is over :wacko:


----------



## horseypants

emmy, it's good to see ur pretty face! i'm 3dpo, already going nuts but at least im not poas yet. hold me back!


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, it's good to see ur pretty face! i'm 3dpo, already going nuts but at least im not poas yet. hold me back!

Aww thank you horseypants! Me and OH on our anniversary :hugs:

You have to hold back!! I have gone officially cuckoo :wacko: POAS I don't know if I'm coming or going now! I spot every morning but by the afternoon it's gone, I am still looking at my very very faint lines, but 2 bfn'S since, I'm leaving it now I'm so confused! U got Amy symptoms horseypants? Fingers crossed for u xx


----------



## horseypants

i have no symptoms but very high hopes. i've had two mmcs so im already paranoid, and nervous seeing as i could *already be 2 weeks pregnant* :dance: :dance:

seriously, i'm feeling really good about this cycle and think either this one or the next one's gotta be it.

emmy, :) have two sexes on the beach for me, the horseypants!

heheh. i really am moody. thank goodness today's mood is silly and good.


----------



## flapjack10

hehehe GL HP! xxx


----------



## horseypants

flapjack10 said:


> hehehe GL HP! xxx

thanks flapjack, please have lots of holiday fun for me too xoxo


----------



## Storm7

Hi Laubull! Welcome. 

Flapjack and Emmy - I Am also off on hols soon. Early October as a due date distraction. We all deserve a good break. 

Horsey - glad you are feeling positive. Fingers crossed for you. 

I have no definite symptoms. Some things I could link of I wanted to but trying to stay neutral so AF doesn't come as a shock. Let's see how long this lasts!


----------



## FoxMommy

Still waiting for symptoms or af over here...had some Ewcm yesterday so dtd for rue but today is packing, traveling to oh' s family. Arriving late do prob no bd tonight.


----------



## twister7

Hiya everyone...

So sorry have not been about, have had a lot of company on top of been quite ill..:(, hope fully on the mend now.

Just wanted to say hi quickly and send everyone hugs, hope your all doing great...
Missing you all xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh no twister! What's been making you ill? Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Hope you feel better soon Twister! :hugs: xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hope you better soon twister x

afm - i am now 9dpo and getting very stressed have a a continuous head ache now since monday and have been absolutly exusted. the last couple of days i have been havinf a few little twingy cramps but not painful and today my bbs have started getting a few pains at the sides. but i dont want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Storm7

Twister! :hugs: We missed you! Hope you are feeling better. 

11 DPO tomorrow - to test or not to test that is the question...

Also has anyone heard from Bailey and Cheryl? If you guys still lurk here let us know how you are doing x


----------



## Storm7

Mrs S - all sounds positive. When are you thinking of testing?


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Storm7 said:


> Mrs S - all sounds positive. When are you thinking of testing?

i have spoken to OH about when we should test and we dont want to test to early to avoid disapiontment so would rather wait as long as posible so i am not due af until wed\thurs next week so will try to wait till a week after that.


----------



## Storm7

BFN for me this morning on a FRER so think it it time to sit back and wait for AF. If she doesn't show her face by the weekend I will test again but think this is me out for this cycle.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Storm7 said:


> BFN for me this morning on a FRER so think it it time to sit back and wait for AF. If she doesn't show her face by the weekend I will test again but think this is me out for this cycle.

So sorry for BFN fx'd for you that af doesn't arrive.

ATM- I think I am going to have to go to see an on all dr this morning as I woke up yesterday with a sore throat but today have been up since 5 as finding I hard to swallow and in agony


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> BFN for me this morning on a FRER so think it it time to sit back and wait for AF. If she doesn't show her face by the weekend I will test again but think this is me out for this cycle.

11dpo is still very early! It's not over until :witch: she appears xx I am still getting bfn on frer and I'm 13dpo so think I'm out too but I am having faint lines still on every Internet cheapie, they must be evaps but on every single one! Really bad, anyone else experience this with Internet cheapies?


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> Storm7 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this morning on a FRER so think it it time to sit back and wait for AF. If she doesn't show her face by the weekend I will test again but think this is me out for this cycle.
> 
> So sorry for BFN fx'd for you that af doesn't arrive.
> 
> ATM- I think I am going to have to go to see an on all dr this morning as I woke up yesterday with a sore throat but today have been up since 5 as finding I hard to swallow and in agonyClick to expand...

Mrs s how r u feeling? Hope you have seen a doctor xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm7 said:
> 
> 
> BFN for me this morning on a FRER so think it it time to sit back and wait for AF. If she doesn't show her face by the weekend I will test again but think this is me out for this cycle.
> 
> So sorry for BFN fx'd for you that af doesn't arrive.
> 
> ATM- I think I am going to have to go to see an on all dr this morning as I woke up yesterday with a sore throat but today have been up since 5 as finding I hard to swallow and in agonyClick to expand...
> 
> Mrs s how r u feeling? Hope you have seen a doctor xxClick to expand...

hi yeah i have seen a dr he said i have got enlarged tonsils and a lymphat-somthing or other spot on my left tonsil which is infected but can have this removed if it keeps reacuring and i also have a viral cough and larengitus so been put on strong antibotics for 10 days but they are safe ones incase of pregnancy. dr also told me to take it easy and get pleanty of rest so spending a day with my feet up while OH is at work then he is going to buy me dinner when he gets home.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh yes take it easy! Hope u feel better soon mrs s xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm out :witch: got me! I have been spotting for 8 days before this too :growlmad: not a nice cycle, going to go to doctor when I get back off holiday cus I had irregular cycles before I got pregnant for years and had to go on birth control pill to regulate them and fell pregnant straight after coming off that, don't want to go back on the pill though so wondering if there is anything I can take or do to get more normal cycles...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Also how is everyone else? It's gone quiet! Xx


----------



## Storm7

Hope you are feeling better mrs S. 

Hi Emmy! Sorry the witch got you. fingers crossed for success this cycle. I can't help re irregular cycles except to say it seems to happen to most of us after mc. 

I am still waiting on the arrival of the witch. No sign as yet but not certain when to expect her - 14 DPO (Wednesday) or CD 28 (Sunday I think). Confused...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Fingers crossed for u storm!! 

I had so many symptoms straight after ovulation, so many cramps and weird things going on in my uterus and then it kind of just disappeared, I suppose it's silly trying to figure out what our bodies are doing after mc, just kind of need to go with the flow more, but it's that need for control that I have, when I lost the baby ur so powerless there is nothin I cud do and it's just wishing I could make this happen again I suppose! Oh well AF better bugger off before Saturday cus I'm going on holiday woooohoooo :happydance:


----------



## horseypants

storm and emmy, im in the torture zone right now, symptom spotting and at 7 or 6 dpo. i tested today like a lunatic and got a bfn. i need to not think about this and not drive myself nuts. i've had the strange twinges and all that since o too. ....but i did last time, tested up a storm (no pun intended here) and drove myself crazy thinking i just had to be pg again! it is amazing after mc, the tricks the body can play! i might even try to stay off the b&b for a bit in an effort to stop obsessing this time around. i know all the stress can't be beneficial toward the intended end.


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> storm and emmy, im in the torture zone right now, symptom spotting and at 7 or 6 dpo. i tested today like a lunatic and got a bfn. i need to not think about this and not drive myself nuts. i've had the strange twinges and all that since o too. ....but i did last time, tested up a storm (no pun intended here) and drove myself crazy thinking i just had to be pg again! it is amazing after mc, the tricks the body can play! i might even try to stay off the b&b for a bit in an effort to stop obsessing this time around. i know all the stress can't be beneficial toward the intended end.

Oh horseypants :hugs: don't worry u tested so early lol try and relax now for a few days, u have to keep ur mind off it But your right the symptom spotting and coming on here can be torture but also it's so supportive on here and nice to know ur not the only crazy person! I have considered taking a break from here too as I am obsessing over every little thing, but it's google I really need to be taken away from! I google everything lol everyday I'm convinced I have a new symptom 
Anyway please don't leave us, ur amongst fellow crazy women who totally understand how life consuming ttc can be sometimes, we all need to relax but it's easier said than done, keeping occupied and hiding the tests is what I recommend :haha: xxxxx


----------



## horseypants

xxemmyxx said:


> ur amongst fellow crazy women who totally understand how life consuming ttc can be sometimes, we all need to relax but it's easier said than done, keeping occupied and hiding the tests is what I recommend :haha: xxxxx

you are awesome. thank you and yes, i am taking your advice 100 percent lol


----------



## Storm7

Morning all. 

Horsey - I think Emmy's suggestion about hiding the tests is a good one. I have also found my mind concentrating a little too much on this cycle and I know it isn't good for me. Maybe have a girlie day out? 

AFM: no sign of AF, not really feeling it this month as no implantation bleed but who knows! I threw up yesterday but not sure it is related at all! Also have a feeling the witch is on her way as my body feels like it does close to her arrival. No testing for me till Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:
 

> Also has anyone heard from Bailey and Cheryl? If you guys still lurk here let us know how you are doing x

Bailey has a preggo journal that I'm stalking!



xxemmyxx said:


> I'm out :witch: got me! I have been spotting for 8 days before this too :growlmad: not a nice cycle, going to go to doctor when I get back off holiday cus I had irregular cycles before I got pregnant for years and had to go on birth control pill to regulate them and fell pregnant straight after coming off that, don't want to go back on the pill though so wondering if there is anything I can take or do to get more normal cycles...

I'm sorry hun :hugs: 

HP - I hate TWW torture zone! Be strong hun, you will have your rainbow!

Storm - FX for you. As long as the witch isn't officially here I'm sending you PMA thoughts and :dust:

AFM - Had my blood test yesterday and get the results on Friday afternoon (hopefully NHS grumble grumble). Will let you guys know results.

Hope everyone is well and we will get there guys, I promise!

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Morning

It's been pretty quiet in here. Is everyone ok? 

Horsey - how is the 2 week torture zone treating you?

Flapjack - hope all goes well Friday. Will be thinking of you.

AFM: 14DPO. No sign of AF but not wanting to get my hopes up as my cycles were always around 29 days so will see what tomorrow brings. In discussions with DH about how long to wait till testing. I vote tomorrow and he says Sunday.... Argh! No major symptoms though: feel a little nauseous and vomited last two days, tired and hungry but no implantation bleed which I know doesn't always happen but does for me normally. Also waking up sweating. What will be will be I guess and only a maximum of 4 days to wait!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm this all sounds good! Implantation bleeding is actually not that common, I read about only 20% of women experience it so I think it would be quite amazing if you got it with every pregnancy! And also WOW your 14dpo and you havnt tested yet wowzers!! I had done about 25 tests by this point, well done!! I vote with you and test tomorrow :haha: 

I want to see another BFP!!!!!!! :test::bfp::dust:

It gives me hope that it can happen when I feel so useless :cry:

Fingers crossed for you so hard!!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeep Storm I can't wait for you to test! :dust: I'm so proud of you for holding out! It's really hard!

Emmy - You are never useless! You're useful to all of us on here :)

xxx


----------



## CherylC3

Hi ladies hope you are all well...x

really sorry I've been all quiet I've been very sick.. Had my scan today measuring 6 wks saw heartbeat and going back in 2 wks for another one. Xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi everyone started spotting yesterday only a few and nothing worth wearing a towel for but think the witch is on her way.


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Eeeep Storm I can't wait for you to test! :dust: I'm so proud of you for holding out! It's really hard!
> 
> Emmy - You are never useless! You're useful to all of us on here :)
> 
> xxx

Awww thank you flapjack :hugs: also I have been meaning to ask you is that you in your pic looking very stylish??


----------



## xxemmyxx

CherylC3 said:


> Hi ladies hope you are all well...x
> 
> really sorry I've been all quiet I've been very sick.. Had my scan today measuring 6 wks saw heartbeat and going back in 2 wks for another one. Xx

OMG OMG OMG u saw the heartbeat!!! Wow!! :happydance::flower:
U must be so happy!! And only 2 weeks till the next one u lucky lady! Congratulations xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> hi everyone started spotting yesterday only a few and nothing worth wearing a towel for but think the witch is on her way.

I'm still spotting too, crazy spotting! :wacko:


----------



## CherylC3

Aw thanks hope u ladies join me soon..x


----------



## flapjack10

CherylC3 said:


> really sorry I've been all quiet I've been very sick.. Had my scan today measuring 6 wks saw heartbeat and going back in 2 wks for another one. Xx

Sorry you've been sick, but YAY :happydance: for scan!



mrs_swj2be said:


> hi everyone started spotting yesterday only a few and nothing worth wearing a towel for but think the witch is on her way.

Sorry Mrs S... :hugs:



xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Eeeep Storm I can't wait for you to test! :dust: I'm so proud of you for holding out! It's really hard!
> 
> Emmy - You are never useless! You're useful to all of us on here :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Awww thank you flapjack :hugs: also I have been meaning to ask you is that you in your pic looking very stylish??Click to expand...

It is me indeed, next to a very sexy car lol! Me and my OH did a photoshoot with our wedding photographer that was themed 50s/60s Mad Men stylee. It was very fun! Cheers hun!

I love your avatar - you are a very good looking couple!

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Thanks for the good wishes ladies. 

Following a third vomiting experience at work in as many days I am either ill or.... 

Going to sneakily test tonight/tomorrow am. 

Emmy - you are not useless :hugs: xxx


----------



## Storm7

Sorry MrsS. Fingers crossed for next month x


----------



## Laubull

Storm you have to test tomorrow morning! Good luck! x


----------



## Storm7

So I tested... BFN. 

No idea what is going on with my body and all the symptoms but not pregnant. Debating testing in the morning with FMU but not sure. Also wondering if it could be that I O'ed on the Monday after my smiley face (had lots of EWCM) so possibly only 9 DPO I suppose. Maybe I will just wait till Sunday after all.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> So I tested... BFN.
> 
> No idea what is going on with my body and all the symptoms but not pregnant. Debating testing in the morning with FMU but not sure. Also wondering if it could be that I O'ed on the Monday after my smiley face (had lots of EWCM) so possibly only 9 DPO I suppose. Maybe I will just wait till Sunday after all.

Storm it's still early! Wait till Sunday and test with FMU then you will know for sure xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww thank you flapjack :hugs: also I have been meaning to ask you is that you in your pic looking very stylish??[/QUOTE]

It is me indeed, next to a very sexy car lol! Me and my OH did a photoshoot with our wedding photographer that was themed 50s/60s Mad Men stylee. It was very fun! Cheers hun!

I love your avatar - you are a very good looking couple!

xxx[/QUOTE]

Oooo you look like a Hollywood film star in that pic! That's soooo cool!!! I want a photo shoot now lol and thank you very much I hope we make some good looking babies xx


----------



## horseypants

storm :dust:

flapajack, im so glad this finally came up about you and the sexy car. i've been wondering for ages.

cheryl :dance:

mrs_swj2be, was it just spotting?

emmy, how about you, sweets? 

me: i'm still testing constantly. nothing. no symptoms either. this cycle i took no vitamins. next cycle i might start taking the vitamins on cd1. maybe even aspirin? my af is usually pretty clotty and i wonder if it might be hard for eggies to implant? oh i'm still waiting it out. whine whine :). thanks everyone for super kind and encouraging words. we will all have babies!!!!!!! hopefully soon!!!!!!!

a friend shared a link to a very inappropriate picture with me today. im dying to share it with someone but it is SO BAD. pm me if you too are BAD. lol


----------



## mrs_swj2be

horseypants said:


> storm :dust:
> 
> flapajack, im so glad this finally came up about you and the sexy car. i've been wondering for ages.
> 
> cheryl :dance:
> 
> mrs_swj2be, was it just spotting?
> 
> emmy, how about you, sweets?
> 
> me: i'm still testing constantly. nothing. no symptoms either. this cycle i took no vitamins. next cycle i might start taking the vitamins on cd1. maybe even aspirin? my af is usually pretty clotty and i wonder if it might be hard for eggies to implant? oh i'm still waiting it out. whine whine :). thanks everyone for super kind and encouraging words. we will all have babies!!!!!!! hopefully soon!!!!!!!
> 
> a friend shared a link to a very inappropriate picture with me today. im dying to share it with someone but it is SO BAD. pm me if you too are BAD. lol

Hi yeah it was just spotting but woke up at about 6am this morning with full on AF but I have to say this Katherine worst I have had in a long time, heavy bleeding, agonising cramps, feel sick, back ache, legs ache,hot then cold sweats and IBS. Also feeling a bit emotional. And all I really want right now and sounds a bit soft but I just need a cuddle lol


----------



## Storm7

Sorry MrsS :hugs: hope the next cycle is more successful. 

Horsey - :dust: 

AFM: used an OPK this am as not wanting to waste my digis and don't have any FRER in the house. BFN again. Feeling deflated. No idea if I am just trying to talk myself into the fact that OPK 15 days ago was wrong and I ovulated later. So will just say CD26 and if I am honest I really feel I am out. Just a case of waiting on the witch. Sorry no PMA available today.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

dont count yourself out until the witch has actually arrived you never know the body is a law unto its self. x


----------



## Laubull

Storm I am sorry, try to forget about it all today. I hope the witch doesn't show.

x


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:


> So I tested... BFN.
> 
> No idea what is going on with my body and all the symptoms but not pregnant. Debating testing in the morning with FMU but not sure. Also wondering if it could be that I O'ed on the Monday after my smiley face (had lots of EWCM) so possibly only 9 DPO I suppose. Maybe I will just wait till Sunday after all.

I'm sorry hun, but it is early! Do not abandon PMA! You will have your rainbow, it may not be this cycle, but it _will_ be soon! Chin up hun! You never know when those sneaky lines will show! :hugs:



xxemmyxx said:


> Awww thank you flapjack :hugs: also I have been meaning to ask you is that you in your pic looking very stylish.
> 
> It is me indeed, next to a very sexy car lol! Me and my OH did a photoshoot with our wedding photographer that was themed 50s/60s Mad Men stylee. It was very fun! Cheers hun!
> 
> I love your avatar - you are a very good looking couple!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Oooo you look like a Hollywood film star in that pic! That's soooo cool!!! I want a photo shoot now lol and thank you very much I hope we make some good looking babies xx

:blush: Aww thanks! It was a brill day! Deffo good looking babies are coming your way soon! 

Cheers *HP* You whine away my love, but I will still PMA your ass! :dust::hugs: Look at the bunny! :bunny:



mrs_swj2be said:


> Hi yeah it was just spotting but woke up at about 6am this morning with full on AF but I have to say this Katherine worst I have had in a long time, heavy bleeding, agonising cramps, feel sick, back ache, legs ache,hot then cold sweats and IBS. Also feeling a bit emotional. And all I really want right now and sounds a bit soft but I just need a cuddle lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2:


----------



## Storm7

Morning all. 

Had horrific cramps/trapped wind last night and woke this morning certain of AF's arrival - still no sign. Argh! 

Two days till I will allow myself to test again.


----------



## horseypants

Storm :dust:

Flapjack! You totally just pma-ed me. Zomgosh!


----------



## flapjack10

GL storm! :dust: keep going! You can do it!

I am the PMA Queen lol! 

Get my results today after 2pm! I'll update here!

Love to you all! 

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

:bunny: I love this bunny!! Been wondering for a while why this is an option
:flasher::flasher::flasher: ??


----------



## Laubull

Horsey your chart is looking good, I hope it stays high 

Storm, trapped wind can be a positive sign, fingers crossed.

Flapjack, hope results were ok.

Question for all of you girls, are any of you taking baby aspirin? 

x


----------



## Storm7

Laubull - no baby aspirin for me. I am having one more shot without. 

Emmy - no idea why that is an option but I do love it! 

All : Happy weekend!

AFM: is there anyway to upload iPhone pictures onto here?


----------



## Storm7

BFP or BFN?

This was this morning with FMU (I had however had to get up to go at 1 am too...). Came up within about 2 minutes.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0257.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> BFP or BFN?
> 
> This was this morning with FMU (I had however had to get up to go at 1 am too...). Came up within about 2 minutes.:wacko:

There is a faint line there but those blue dyes are infamous for giving evaps, google and u will see loads of pics! I think keep testing see if it's a bit darker tomorrow or maybe go and get a FRER?


----------



## Storm7

Didn't think you got evaps during te time it says to read the test or am I wrong?

Have now tried 4 stores and no FRER in sight. Need to try again today but difficult as we are going out with the in-laws...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Storm7 said:


> Didn't think you got evaps during te time it says to read the test or am I wrong?
> 
> Have now tried 4 stores and no FRER in sight. Need to try again today but difficult as we are going out with the in-laws...

Yeah I didn't think you could get evaps within the time limit but thus cycle i have had some come up almost immediately on Internet cheapie's but also that particular brand clear blue with the blue dye is notorious for giving evaps within the time limit, I saw it when I was researching my evaps, I really really want it to be a BFP really really really but I saw all these pics of excited women with the test u used and then it turned out to be an evap and I don't want that to happen to u! Really really hope it's your BFP :dust:

The website I saw the pics on was called countdown to pregnancy I think


----------



## Storm7

Thanks Emmy. I will investigate.


----------



## Laubull

Storm there's definitely a faint line there, yea! Maybe get a digital for confirmation? 

Good luck! 

x


----------



## Storm7

I have bought some digi tests as still can't find first response ones. Must be a shortage roun here! Going to do one in the morning. Also posted in the pregnancy test gallery and the resounding answer from there is BFP. Can't quite believe it and as Emmy said it could be an evap so I am trying to keep myself in check. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I really hope it is a bfp!! I'm in sunny spain now so wen I return I really hope your 5 weeks preggo storm xx
Have a lovely week everyone xxx


----------



## Storm7

Have a great holiday Emmy. 

AFM: Did a digi this morning and got a definite BFP! Pregnant 1-2 weeks! :bunny: :cloud9: :bunny: 
Thank you for listening to my concerns this week.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Storm7 said:


> Have a great holiday Emmy.
> 
> AFM: Did a digi this morning and got a definite BFP! Pregnant 1-2 weeks! :bunny: :cloud9: :bunny:
> Thank you for listening to my concerns this week.

congratulations !!!!!!!


----------



## twister7

:happydance: WOW YIPEEEEEEEEEEE :happydance:
Massive Congrats Storm, so so so pleased for you.........
Symptoms please..;)

What a lovely way to return after ages, how is everyone doing, I was quite poorly last week and then this week have been lumbered with a PC from the 1970's that takes an age to do anything so have not bothered doing anything lol, got my laptop back now from been repaired so thats that.....

Fill us in guys xx


----------



## twister7

Got these this morning....
 



Attached Files:







055 resize.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 2









056 resize.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Storm7

Hi Twister!

Thank you for the good wishes. In terms of symptoms I was really pretty sick over the course of the last week, loose bowel movements (TMI), temperature has been up, tiredness, trapped wind and indigestion. Also things that I like the smell of normally now smell rank to me! Just hoping this one sticks so much. 

OPK starting to look good although I recommend just bd'ing every night for the next month!


----------



## Laubull

Storm yeaaaaaa for a digital confirmation! Was that your second month of trying since the mc?

Congrats again  x


----------



## Storm7

Thanks Laubull! 

Yep second month of trying so I am pretty pleased. Just hoping it sticks. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Laubull

Storm you deserve some luck, I hope it sticks 

I'm waiting for O, should be this week so going to try for :sex: every other day, altho DH doesn't like it planned so going to have to keep it fun! Fingers crossed!!

X


----------



## twister7

Quiet here today, hope you are all well. If anyone drops in just have a nosey at these for me and tell us what you think, Im wondering if I O'ed yesterday? Have abdom cramps today aswell and slightly sore nips........... xxxx
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3









photo-3.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Storm7

Hi Twister,

Looks like a positive yesterday to me too. Get bd'ing!


----------



## twister7

Thanks Storm, was a little unsure if it was + but have had bad cramps all day today so think that confirms it, dont usually have cramping this bad wonder if its a good sign lol..

How's things with you today Storm?

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Things are ok. Been a bit sick which is good I guess but panic is starting to set in. Going to call the doctors tomorrow so see what happens then. 

Cramping is a good sign. I seem to get hot flushes too x


----------



## horseypants

Storm, yay!!!


----------



## twister7

Where has everyone gone lol.......;)
xxxxxxx


----------



## Storm7

Emmy has gone to Spain. The others are MIA!


----------



## twister7

What does MIA mean? ;)

Any news from the docs Storm?

xx


----------



## Storm7

Missing in action. 

I have an appointment for Friday morning - earliest available. We shall see what happens next I guess...


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi all sorry i bin quite latley was rather unwell with my chest and then had a really heavy and painful AF on top of that. but i was kind of expecting a bad AF this cycle as it was first since MC but at the same time a bit gutted to get AF obviously.
this might sound a bit silly but even after the MC i was so happy to know that i could actually get preg after 3 1/2YRS but my biggest fear now is what if it takes another 3 1/2yrs.
any way on a more positve note the next 3 mondays are going to be a bit weird for me as my best friend has asked me to do the greatest thing ever. she wants me to be her birthing partner. she knows exactly what im going through and is my only friend that knows about our troubles that hasnt run a mile. so i have got antenatel classes to atend with her, quiet looking forward to it but also feeling a bit down as this week would have been our 12week scan.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

So...still no sign of AF...temps are going up.

And this morning my ebay cheapie had a squinter of a line. DH could see it, and he's normally one to poo-poo my lines spotting.

Of course I want a baby more than anything, but now if I am pregnant again I'm worried it's too soon and I should have followed the wait for one period advice.....

Eeeeek - I'm nervous!

Going to do a Sainsburys test tomorrow as I found them really sensitive last time round, was darker than my FRER.


----------



## Laubull

Mrs_swj2be - I am sorry you're feeling down, I hope you feel better soon. I hope you get through the next 3 Monday's too, although they will be weird for you I am sure you will be a great help and support to your friend.....not to mention good practice for you, it WILL happen for you one day soon  I assume AF is on her way out which means it's back to TTC, you go girl!!

CupcakeBaby - AHHHHHH congratulations that's brilliant news! I hope the Sainsburys one tomorrow gives you a lovely dark line and I hope it's a sticky bean. Don't be nervous about the doctors, I wasn't told anything about trying again!

x


----------



## Storm7

Cupcake - :wohoo: Fingers crossed for a darker line tomorrow

Mrs S - Sorry you are feeling down :hugs:


----------



## twister7

Get well soon Mrs S xxx :hugs:

FX for a BFP party tomorrow Cupcake xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Today's tests:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/7D4EEE45-5F37-4F76-BDD4-7C0E9C81E393-22500-00002E291DE69775.jpg

Trying not to get too excited. And also scared that it's too soon after MC!!!


----------



## Laubull

Ohhhh I can definitely see a line, so happy and excited for you Cupcakebaby!

Don't be scared, there are lots of women out there who conceive straight after a mc, I hope it's a sticky bean for you 

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Thanks sweetie.

Going to buy a FRER tonight to do tomorrow as DH likes those and I think they do give a good line nice and early.


----------



## twister7

:happydance: I can see a line....:hugs:

FX for a darker one tomoz but looks good to me xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Fx'd for a darker line.

AFM- feeling rather lost. i would have been 12 weeks today and cant seem to get it out of my head.


----------



## horseypants

Looks good! Congrats!


----------



## twister7

Awww Mrs S, sorry to hear you feeling so down :hugs: 

It gets to you some days more than other doesn't it? I would have been about 26 weeks now and I still get really upset thinking about the "if only's", the littlest things can trigger a memory that was supposed to be happening now and isnt. I can remember thinking that once Autumn was here I would feel proper pregnant and be able to feel strong movements and know the sex, would imagine saterday's night curled up on the sofa watching Merlin and Strictly while feeling so happy and content with a xmas baby just around the corner..:(. Sounds really silly now but still makes me cry.....
I hope you find some positives Mrs S, sending you big hugs :hugs:
Where are you in your Cycle ATM, Im 3DPO *I think* lol
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh ladies,

We all feel that way sometimes. 

2 weeks ago would have been my 12 week scan, and DH and I had both booked the day off to get the scan (which was at 10am) and then go shopping!

And of course I'd figured out in my head when we'd know the date, what we could buy in the January sales, how big I'd be at christmas and how lovely it'd be.

:( It's horrible that it's all over, but we'll all have our rainbow babies in the end.


----------



## Laubull

Arghhhh I feel all your pain, I would have been 31 weeks with my ectopic bean if I had of been ok. One of my colleagues is 37 weeks and goes on mat leave tomorrow, I keep thinking how big would I have been by now, etc. With my mc I would be 8 weeks now :-(

Fingers crossed for rainbows for us all ASAP!

X


----------



## MummyWant2be

:hugs::hugs: it's very sad - me and my best friend found out the same weekend that we were both Pregnant - only thing is mine ended too too soon and she is going for her 12+ weeks scan next week..we were suppose to be doing this together - but here i am stuck!:cry: it hurts! I'm glad all of you understand.:hugs:


----------



## twister7

Any news Cupcake?
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

twister7 said:


> Any news Cupcake?
> xxxxxxxxx

Hi sweetie,

Here's today's FRER:

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/EA8A37FE-DCD6-4659-A687-DC3776D7FBB7-22923-00002F1F6372A494.jpg


----------



## twister7

:happydance:WOW....:happydance:
Huge Congrats...
Whats been your symptoms?
xxx


----------



## Laubull

Mummywants2be - I am sorry, that must be awful, not that you'd want anything to happen to her but it's a constant reminder :-(

Cupcakebaby - that's a lovely line, YEAAAA! Can I just ask, as I can't remember, was this your first month of trying? 

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

twister7 said:


> :happydance:WOW....:happydance:
> Huge Congrats...
> Whats been your symptoms?
> xxx

Thanks sweetie.

Not really had many other than gas...lol.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Laubull said:


> Mummywants2be - I am sorry, that must be awful, not that you'd want anything to happen to her but it's a constant reminder :-(
> 
> Cupcakebaby - that's a lovely line, YEAAAA! Can I just ask, as I can't remember, was this your first month of trying?
> 
> x

Thanks :)

Yes, I MC'd 34 days ago and O'd 11-13 days ago.

Bit worried that I've not had an AF, but hopefully my body has only done it because it was ready to.


----------



## Laubull

Sorry cupcakebaby, if I'd read your signature I would have realised that! I am really pleased for you, you're my idol, I want to do the same! Trust your body, you're right it wouldn't have done it if it wasn't ready. Plus the only reason doctors say to wait a month is for dating and you know when you ovulated so will be fine 

Did you cycle revert back to your normal pattern?

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

I normally ovulate on CD 13/14 so no, I ovulated pretty late (CD 21/22 - counting CD1 as the day I passed the baby) but my ovulation felt the same as ever.

My EWCM was a little different (thicker), but that could be down to that I'd taken hayfever tablets for a couple of days (which i now feel guilty about!)

FX for you! Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Thanks cupcakebaby 

I am hoping I O around normal time or a week later as I am away with work for 4 days and I don't want it to be then otherwise we'll miss our chance!

x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Fx for you.

Although if I Od the day I think I did then we only BDd 5 days before and 2 days after....

So I don't have a clue which one of those two times it was.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

twister7 said:


> Awww Mrs S, sorry to hear you feeling so down :hugs:
> 
> It gets to you some days more than other doesn't it? I would have been about 26 weeks now and I still get really upset thinking about the "if only's", the littlest things can trigger a memory that was supposed to be happening now and isnt. I can remember thinking that once Autumn was here I would feel proper pregnant and be able to feel strong movements and know the sex, would imagine saterday's night curled up on the sofa watching Merlin and Strictly while feeling so happy and content with a xmas baby just around the corner..:(. Sounds really silly now but still makes me cry.....
> I hope you find some positives Mrs S, sending you big hugs :hugs:
> Where are you in your Cycle ATM, Im 3DPO *I think* lol
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

thankyou .i am on cd 8 and got back to bd'ing this morning but just not got that PMA at the moment but i do suffer from depresion so think it might be that dragging me down at the moment but i think that is to be expected.

fx'd for you in your 2ww :)


----------



## atsw

Hi, just looking at this forum as am in the same boat. Is nice to see success story with cupcake :) I had missed miscarriage at 12 weeks scan on 22/08. Baby had only developed to 9 weeks. Also had a missed miscarriage with exact same dates in 2008. Had my daughter after that who is now 2 so found it much more easier to cope with this time, just knowing I have her. I've had EWCM from yesterday, only a week on from D&C, surely this is too early to start ovulating. I only bled for one day and usually ovulate early on. Have 24-27 day cycles and know I conceived DD day 8, 9 or 10. I used CBFM to conceive her and will agin after I get AF. Still getting positive test result on preg test so is it possible to be building up to ovulation? Tested this afternoon using preg test and ovulation test and both positive, as I realise OPk also detects preg hormone. Is all so confusing! 
;)


----------



## beckysprayer

Can I join you guys? I had a miscarriage one week ago at 9 weeks and am just about done bleeding. :cry: I am looking to the future though and will be NTNP for this first month and then TTC immediately after I get first AF (although hoping AF never shows and I get a BFP instead).

Cupcake you give me hope! Congrats on your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi ladies. :)

Thanks for the congrats. It is really scary though and of course I'm hoping with all my heart that in 9 months I'll have a baby to snuggle it is scary and surreal being pregnant already. 

I also feel that the miscarriage really takes away the innocence of it all. :( last time DH and I were giddy with joy. This time we're cautious and worried and it makes me feel guilty for this little bean that I'm not putting my hand on my belly or thinking to it yet. 

I think it's also that I feel like I love the last baby still and that maybe its wrong having a new one in where it used to be.

Of course I know that if this baby is our rainbow and we see it on a scan and feel it kick etc that we'll love it to the moon and back but at the moment I just feel bad for feeling more attached to the first baby. 

Of course I'm not doing anything I shouldn't, have given up caffeine and alcohol again. 

I hope you all get your BFPs super fast but I think after a loss it's never going to feel quite as magical again. 

But I'll always be here of any of you want to talk. Xxx


----------



## Storm7

Hi ladies. Just thought I would see how you're doing?

Twister - how is the 2ww treating you?


----------



## twister7

Hiya Storm, hows things with you?

Im a bit annoyed because someone has made the 2WW longer and didn't tell me lol, it seems to be going Sooooooooooo slow, Im only 6DPO, been getting symptoms but only symptoms that are reflected by both AF and pregnancy, FX ey. I dont get very excited thinking things tbh as it took my a long time to get pregnant in the first place..... xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

Good luck twister! I hope you get your BFP in a few days :thumbup:

Storm and Cupcake, I can't wait to hear the great news following appointments that your rainbow babies are healthy! I know it's hard not to worry after a loss, but I'm excited and hopeful for both of you!

I've started drinking red raspberry leaf tea and pomegranate juice as I heard they both help thicken your uterine lining and if I'm lucky enough to get a BFP right away, I want to help my body be 100% ready for the baby to grow.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Hey guys, can i join?? :))

I had a mmc at 10 weeks but baby was only 6 weeks :( ..i bled from the 14th till the 26th of august ..For those who have a strong eye for cm and ovulation: i had a few dry days...and since the 30th been experiencing some CM..TMI 30/8 it was thick white and chunky..31st it was thinner but alot very stretchy yellowish white...Today 1spetember, its been clear/white very stretchy still but less than yesterday...Is that ovulation? Im not really ttc but i'm not being careful at all and it would be awesome to be pregnant before af (thats the plan yet im not stressing on it)..and congrats to all the bfps and baby dust to all the rest of us :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hiiiiiiii ladies!!! I'm back!! Hope ur all well :hugs:

Storm!! Congratulations!!! So happy for u!

Hello new ladies :dust:

AFM: oh my god I'm still bleeding!! Bled the whole holiday!! Wtf??? 3 weeks of spotting/bleeding now, for those of you who don't know this s my second cycle since mc and I had 1 normal cycle so this random 3 week bleed is really upsetting/frustrating!! I can't BD and I doubt I'm ovulating, so I assume I'm out this cycle too
I'm going to call doctors on Monday as this bleeding doesn't look like is stopping, I had a lovely holiday but this is really pissing me off now


----------



## CupcakeBaby

CatchBabyDust said:


> Hey guys, can i join?? :))
> 
> I had a mmc at 10 weeks but baby was only 6 weeks :( ..i bled from the 14th till the 26th of august ..For those who have a strong eye for cm and ovulation: i had a few dry days...and since the 30th been experiencing some CM..TMI 30/8 it was thick white and chunky..31st it was thinner but alot very stretchy yellowish white...Today 1spetember, its been clear/white very stretchy still but less than yesterday...Is that ovulation? Im not really ttc but i'm not being careful at all and it would be awesome to be pregnant before af (thats the plan yet im not stressing on it)..and congrats to all the bfps and baby dust to all the rest of us :)

I O'd 3 weeks after my MC at 9 weeks (baby measured 7 but we'd seen a HB at 8 so it was little)

I got CM but not much compared to a normal cycle and it was thicker and sometimes yellow. 

Turns out it isn't matter that it was a bit unusual, DH sperm must've liked it well enough. 

Good luck to you sweetie. Xxxx


----------



## Storm7

Twister - I am doing ok. Worrying a little too much but that's to be expected I guess. The 2ww does drag on... It is frustrating that the same signs signal AF and BFP! :dust: 

Emmy - welcome back! Glad you had a good holiday but sorry you are having AF issues. I think a trip to the doctors is definitely called for. 

Welcome to the new ladies and lots of :dust: to you all.


----------



## Laubull

Catchbabydust, clear stretchy cm is a very good ovulation sign! I'm now 3 weeks post mc and think I ovulated Friday according to my temps but my cm isn't like it normally is, no ewcm at all! Fingers crossed we've caught the egg, in saying that I feel incredibly relaxed about it at the moment, hopefully that'll make the 2ww ok....yeah right!!

Emmy, sorry about the bleeding, hope the docs help. 

Twister, hope the 2ww goes ok 

Cupcake baby/storm - yeaaa to your beans! They WILL be sticky 

X


----------



## xxemmyxx

Having a really bad day :cry: my family have just plucked up the courage to tell me my cousin is expecting a baby and it's due the same week mine was :cry:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oh Emmy. Xxxxxxxx

How heartbreaking for you. I've been dreading the same thing happening to me as I know it would rip me apart. :(

Please, please, as hard as it is remember that just because she's pregnant doesn't mean you can't be. And it's nothing but horrible luck. 

One day soon you'll be holding a beautiful perfect baby and you'll look into its eyes and realise that without going through this they wouldn't have gotten here. 

It may seem dark at the minute but the world is a lovely place and things will work out in time. Xxxxxx


----------



## Laubull

Oh Emmy I'm really sorry :-( I can completely relate to how you feel. Cupcake is right though, soon you'll be holding your gorgeous bundle of joy 

I'm really feeling the loss of my first bean at the mo, I was due halloween and keep bumping into people due around then....one even said last night "we weren't even trying"! You can imagine what went through my head!!

X


----------



## twister7

So sorry Emmy :hugs: I hope the future holds so much happiness for you xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you all so much! I know it will happen for me one day but I'm feelin like jeez give me a break!! She is due the same week as I was!! So now I get to watch her pregnancy progress and typically she wasn't trying, she isn't even 100% who the dad is! Like come on seriously?? 

Just needed to rant for a bit! On the plus side the bleeding has disappeared today, it was there every day for my holiday but the day I get back it's gone, typical! 

Hope ur all ok, thanks for being there xx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

xxemmyxx said:


> Thank you all so much! I know it will happen for me one day but I'm feelin like jeez give me a break!! She is due the same week as I was!! So now I get to watch her pregnancy progress and typically she wasn't trying, she isn't even 100% who the dad is! Like come on seriously??
> 
> Just needed to rant for a bit! On the plus side the bleeding has disappeared today, it was there every day for my holiday but the day I get back it's gone, typical!
> 
> Hope ur all ok, thanks for being there xx

I know how you feeeel!! I have a cousin who got pregnant around the time i did as well... I knew that before i mc..however, yesterday i found out that another relative is pregnant and also about the same time:cry: Don't get me wrong i'm happy for both of them but it would be soooo hard watching them progress and i'm still not sure when i'll be pregnant again..its just heart breaking:nope: ITs also sooo much pressure..i feel the urges to catch up :cry: I remember before i found out i was pregnant, one of them was experiencing the same symptoms (we both didnt know we were pregnant) ..and it's all coming back to me :nope: i get so depressed thinking that i'm no longer pregnant..it's like 2/3 pregnancies will continue..thats all i can think ..:cry: i hope we wont wait alot till we get our BFPs ..GL and know u're not alone:hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you, sorry about the circumstances but nice to know I'm not the only one! I know people are suffering a lot more than me in the world but sometimes I just feel like oh havnt I had enough now?? give me a BFP!! 
I am so happy for my cousin but until I get pregnant again I will constantly look at her and the baby and be jealous or sad I can't help it! And I know I am staying with them at Xmas so I feel pressure to be pregnant by then or I won't cope! 

Come on give me a baby now!!!


----------



## flapjack10

Right girls, I'm complete pleb and somehow managed to unsubscribe to this thread! :dohh:

I've missed so much!

CONGRATS STORM! I'm so so so so happy for you! :dance: I'm doing a sticky dance for you!:dust:

Congrats to Cupcake too! Two BFPs! How amazing!

:howdy: to atsw, becky and CatchBD. I'm sorry for your losses and sending loads of PMA and sticky vibes to you! GL getting your rainbow!

Twister the TWW is rubbish! GL hun I hope this is your BFP.

Emmy - 3 week bleed?! No way! That's crazy get yourself to the docs hun. How rubbish to have that on holiday too... Hope you had a good time anyway! Sorry about your cousin... I know how you feel is all I can say.

AFM - My results came back as normal from my blood tests, so I am being referred to for further testing. Had my first AF after the last MC and really want to start trying again, but my hubby wants to wait another month or until we have been referred to the Womens. Party pooper!:growlmad:

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Bleeding has finally stopped so ready to try again. Going for NTNP until AF then TTC afterwards.

Congrats cupcake for the BFP)

Sorry emmy and catchBD that it has happened. I can't begin imagine how annoying it is being constantly reminded :(


----------



## twister7

Hiya Flapjack, longtime no see lol...

That's good news about your bloods ( Is it?) I just figure its good they have not found any mishaps... :)

AFM tested this morning at 8DPO and no even the squintest of lines...:(. My temp had a huge spike though this morning from 36.53 yesterday to 37.12 this morning, anyone know if that means anything?
xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

GL mummy2o!

Thanks Twister! I think it's good news! I'm not sure TBH.

I don't know if the temp means anything, but I do know that 8dpo is still really early hun! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hey every body sorry been quiet again fro a while been absolutly manic for me.
welocome to all the new ladies and sorry for you loss/

it has been our local fair and carnival this weekend and my friends 21st so been out with alot of the family for all the different events.
but found it really hard this year as every one else had their children with them and then there was me on my own. 

also i was ment to be going to antenatel classes with my friend starting this afternoon. but she text me about an hour ago to say her baby dad is going instead so although i do agree that it is his place i cant help thinking that she knew how much i had put aside my own emotions and agreed to go with her because he said 'he couldnt be bothered' and now i kinda feel a bit dumped and let down.

sorry for ranting just having a down month i think.


----------



## flapjack10

I would be ranting about that too Mrs_S! That must have taken a lot for you to agree to something like antenatal classes and then she just dumps you? That is not on :growlmad:

Well, one day soon you'll be going to your own antenatal classes for your rainbow baby.

:hugs:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

i feel a bit guilty though for feeling like this as it is their baby not mine... so by rights he should be there. and i suppose it is a good thing that he is starting to take an interest in the bump but i am suppose to be at the birth and am now wondering if they will dump me for that as well.

at least i know when i get my rainbow it will loved so much and we will be all the more gratful after eveything that we have been through.

i have been told to try and occupy my self so that i dont continusly think about thing so i am teaching my self to crochet and i am going to make a lovely blanket for when we do get our rainbow.

also annoyed as i had a gp appointment today to discuss my hospital app and i canceled it so i could be there foro her so now got to wait till next week to see my gp


----------



## beckysprayer

Mrs. SWJ - I'm so sorry about your friend. It's good that the dad is stepping up, but how painful and annoying for you. You are such a good friend to agree to do all of that for her in the first place, especially after your loss. I hope she realizes that :hugs:

Twister - I don't know much about temping, but could this spike be the start of a triphasic chart? If it is, that's a very good sign! 

mummy2o- Good luck! I hope you get a BFP this first month!

Emmy - So sorry about your cousin. Good for her, but that must be so hard to have a constant reminder of what you lost. :hugs:

Flapjack - Sorry your DH wants to wait another month, but that's good (right?) that your blood work all came back normal.

AFM - I tested this morning (one week after miscarriage) and got a BFN. I'm so happy all of the HCG is out of my system. I'm still bleeding some though. Sorry for TMI, but it's like bloody eggwhite cm. Shiny, stretchy,but dark red or brown instead of clear. I'm hoping this is just leftover blood mixing with cm.


----------



## twister7

Hope you all ok, been a lot of "down time" for you all lately..:(

Just wanted to pick your brains a little if thats ok...
I tested this morning 9DPO with FRER and got a BFN, it's the first time I have ever tried a FRER and it said on the box accurate result 6 days before AF, so my question is, is that it for me this month or has anyone had experience with this brand and had a negative around 9DPO and then gone on to get a positive.....
Straws and clutching spring to mind....lol
xxxx


----------



## Storm7

That is not it for you. I used a FRER last month when I thought I was 11 DPO and got a BFN and got my BFP later that month.


----------



## Storm7

Welcome back flapjack! Glad all is ok and hope the women's give you some answers. 

MrsS - I would have been mad too. 

Emmy - been there. DH cousin and a friend of ours had the same due date as our first mc. I was so jealous and then his cousins daughter was born the day I had my second mc. It does hurt but the hurting seems to fade. 

Beckysprayer - time I start baby making!


----------



## CherylC3

Hey ladies :wave: how are you doing? Anymore BFPs in here?xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

twister7 said:


> Just wanted to pick your brains a little if thats ok...
> I tested this morning 9DPO with FRER and got a BFN, it's the first time I have ever tried a FRER and it said on the box accurate result 6 days before AF, so my question is, is that it for me this month or has anyone had experience with this brand and had a negative around 9DPO and then gone on to get a positive.....Straws and clutching spring to mind....lolxxxx

No, it's not it for you! HCG levels are different for everyone in every different pregnancy. FRERs are good, but I've known someone not to get a BFP on a FRER until 14dpo.

Keep the faith! If it's not a BFP, have you got anything planned to look forward too? That always helps me e.g. having a drink, eating a load of shellfish, going on a rollercoaster or something like that.

xxx


----------



## twister7

Ah, ok thanks ladies, was just a bit thrown by the "Accurate result 6 days before your period" that was in my face lol
xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

twister7 said:


> Ah, ok thanks ladies, was just a bit thrown by the "Accurate result 6 days before your period" that was in my face lol
> xxx

Twister look on this website called countdown to pregnancy, it's got a good gallery of tests and it shows women who tested with a frer on 11dpo and get a bfn and go on to get a BFP, like flapjack said everyone'S hcg is different and on those frer tests they just base it on a typical pregnancy, on countdown to pregnancy it shows the percentage of women who get a BFP on certain dpo, average is 11.6 dpo, lol I'm a psycho for these kinds of info I love my research xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I went to the doctors today and she just said she thinks I have polycystic ovaries, I dunno what she is basing this on apart from the fact that I'm overweight, anyway I'm getting an ultrasound and blood taken on different days of my cycle, I have 4 weeks to loose some weight before I go back, guess I got something new to focus on now...


----------



## twister7

Hiya Ladies...

Hey Cheryl hows things with you, hope you been sick and all that lol..;)

Emmy that seems like a bit of a lazy diognosis to me, and btw you do not look over weight, if you are then I must be mahoosive lol. But I guess its good that they are looking into things for you.

I have just put a pic on "countdown to pregnancy" think it's a indent line if Im honest, but we will see I guess.
xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww thank you twister but I am overweight! Infect my BMi is over 30 so I'm "obese" lol I'm only 5ft3 so the most I can weigh is 9 stone or something so I'm definitately overweight lol but I was a bit offended that she said "from looking at you I would say you have PCOS" bit rude! Haha anyway if I do then maybe that is a reason why I can't conceive, at least they are looking into it,but don't they know I am obsessive, I have a new thing to google now!!:haha:

Send me the link to your test, I read on there lots of indent turn into a BFP a few days later xx


----------



## twister7

Hi Emmy...
Bloody ek, wish I was 9 stone, put 5 on to that and you might be somewhere close lol, whats weight between friends ey ..:)

Not sure how to link it this is the URL.. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images22348

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images22348


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> Aww thank you twister but I am overweight! Infect my BMi is over 30 so I'm "obese" lol I'm only 5ft3 so the most I can weigh is 9 stone or something so I'm definitately overweight lol but I was a bit offended that she said "from looking at you I would say you have PCOS" bit rude! Haha anyway if I do then maybe that is a reason why I can't conceive, at least they are looking into it,but don't they know I am obsessive, I have a new thing to google now!!:haha:
> 
> Send me the link to your test, I read on there lots of indent turn into a BFP a few days later xx

i remember when i was first told i might have PCOS and the dr said i was over weight i am 5'1" and weighed nearly 12st but i just couldnt shift the weight i treid weight watcher and everything. then i got very ill with my tummy and ended up losing nearly 4 st in just over 6 weeks and ended up in hospital. i have been on special diets ever scince because of my tummy and now struggle to stay above 8 1/2 st.
PCOS does not mean that you cant concieve as many of my friends seem to think. i even know one girl who went round the school play ground telling every one it was the best thing to ever happen to her getting PCOS as she din not want any more children but it ment she wouldnt have to worry about takin the pill either then she seemed absolutly shocked to find ourvt she was pregnant about 6 months later.
as my gp explained it to me is it doesnt mean you cant get pregnant it just makes it harder.

Do you have regular cycles ?????????????????????????????


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> Twister look on this website called countdown to pregnancy, it's got a good gallery of tests and it shows women who tested with a frer on 11dpo and get a bfn and go on to get a BFP, like flapjack said everyone'S hcg is different and on those frer tests they just base it on a typical pregnancy, on countdown to pregnancy it shows the percentage of women who get a BFP on certain dpo, average is 11.6 dpo, lol I'm a psycho for these kinds of info I love my research xx

Love that website too! Research, research! :haha:



xxemmyxx said:


> I went to the doctors today and she just said she thinks I have polycystic ovaries, I dunno what she is basing this on apart from the fact that I'm overweight, anyway I'm getting an ultrasound and blood taken on different days of my cycle, I have 4 weeks to loose some weight before I go back, guess I got something new to focus on now...

I agree you don't look overweight to me either. I'm also trying to lose a bit of weight (doing Pilates DVD at home) so that when I have my appointment at the hosp they don't try to blame weight. It's not fair because, I have quite big boobs and I'm sure they must weigh about a stone! :haha: I'm not overweight, but I could stand to lose a few pounds... get rid of my muffin top etc! We'll support each other!



twister7 said:


> Hiya Ladies...
> 
> Hey Cheryl hows things with you, hope you been sick and all that lol..;)
> 
> Emmy that seems like a bit of a lazy diognosis to me, and btw you do not look over weight, if you are then I must be mahoosive lol. But I guess its good that they are looking into things for you.
> 
> I have just put a pic on "countdown to pregnancy" think it's a indent line if Im honest, but we will see I guess.
> xxx

It does seems strange that she can somehow diagnose PCOS by 'looking at you' :growlmad: But at least they're looking into it for you.

That pic doesn't work Twister :( I hope it's a faint line!

xxx

AFM - Got an appointment at the Women's on 27th September and still gonna WTT this cycle.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Twister the link doesn't work can you post it on here? And twister I need to loose about 5 stone too, what are you doing to loose weight? The doctor suggested a low carb diet, so today I have had chicken breast, broccoli, carrot and some fat free yoghurt, it's food I like but it's just sticking to it, I have a sweet tooth! 

Flapjack I have big boobs too...I'm a 36g!! So mine must weigh a stone each lol your right I don't want them to just shrug me off because I'm not the correct BMi so I'm really trying to shift this weight to show them I am serious, we should all help each other, u look very slim tho flapjack, good .uck for your appointment on the 27th xx

Mrs s did you have pcos? Wow loosing that much weight that quickly you must of been very ill! I am not too worried about the pcos because I feel pregnant naturally before but maybe these tests will show something I need to do or take to help me conceive, and I do want to loose weight so this is a good motivator! I had regular cycles before I went on the mini pill I was on that for 2 years and since I came off that 2 and half years ago I have had long cycles about 7 weeks between each period, so I went back on another pill to regulate them and when I came off that I fell pregnant immediately, since the mc I have had irregular periods and a bleed for 3 weeks!! And not 1 positive opk, also during taking that mini pill I put on about 3 stone dunno if it was the pill or what, so I can see I do have some of the symptoms of pcos...

Cheryl hope you and your bean are doing well xx


----------



## flapjack10

I'm 30FF! I've done my BMI and it says I'm slightly overweight (25.2) for my height so trying to shift at least half a stone - a stone! It's the boobs I tell ya!:haha: I really do think that BMI doesn't take enough things into consideration such as body shape etc.


YES we'll do it together! We'll get healthy, get our rainbows and help each other!


xxx


----------



## twister7

I dont think it's anything to get excited about really lol...
 



Attached Files:







rezise 3.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## twister7

I feel like I have asprins on a ironing board now hee hee I only have 38DD.
Poor effort lol..;)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images2234

That's not working if you go on there you will see it, my user name on there is the same as here.. Twister..:)
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

thats ok i usen to have 38dd now i only have 34 b/c depending on the time of the month lmao:haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> I'm 30FF! I've done my BMI and it says I'm slightly overweight (25.2) for my height so trying to shift at least half a stone - a stone! It's the boobs I tell ya!:haha: I really do think that BMI doesn't take enough things into consideration such as body shape etc.
> 
> 
> YES we'll do it together! We'll get healthy, get our rainbows and help each other!
> 
> 
> xxx

Flapjack your 0.2 over lol!! I don't think that counts!! Just do a big poo, u don't need to loose a stone!! Maybe the pilates will tone you up and make u feel fitter xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

twister7 said:


> I dont think it's anything to get excited about really lol...

Twister I can defo see the indent line, how strange, never seen one of those before!! Well fingers crossed it develops into a line xx

On those Internet cheapies I had a faint line every single time I did it, I either had a chemical or they are so bad for evaps, they were coming up straight away, I don't think it was a chemical thought cus I had a faint line still came up when I tested a few days ago after the epic 3 week bleed I was just being curious, but if I wasn't used to this ttc malarky I wud defo of thought it was a BFP!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> thats ok i usen to have 38dd now i only have 34 b/c depending on the time of the month lmao:haha:

Wow your boobies lost weight too!! I don't really want mine to go I am scared they will be like a couple of tennis balls swinging around in a pair of socks after weight loss!


----------



## xxemmyxx

May I also add...where the heck is horseypants??


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> thats ok i usen to have 38dd now i only have 34 b/c depending on the time of the month lmao:haha:
> 
> Wow your boobies lost weight too!! I don't really want mine to go I am scared they will be like a couple of tennis balls swinging around in a pair of socks after weight loss!Click to expand...

lol i was gutted when i got better and realised but at least i dont get bad back as often any more.
my OH is GUTTED and has ofered to pay for a boob job for me but i told him to be grateful for what he has got.
at least they havnt gone saggy lol soz tmi


----------



## horseypants

I'm here! Listening and lurking! I have no ttc news - it'll be at least a week before o. I really actually need to lose a lot of weight. I have a workout appointment with a friend after work today and I'm already dreading it! Every time I talk to my mom about my mc, she brings up my weight. I KNOW I need to make a bigger effort, but I think about the issue and it depresses me which doesnt exactly help me get in gear. I have a bunch of stretch marks from my mc! I know I was on the verge of getting them due to being overweight, but after the d and c, i guess things got swollen and shifted suddenly and voila. I was looking at them this morning. I think I don't mind.... they are like a tattoo but uber claaassy (imagine me saying this in a thick fake long island accent)

about the weight though, I've also been juggling this:
lose weight, have a wedding, have a baby

trying to work that one out is so hard. i think it would be so great to get prego and then have the wedding (even though our families would freak, im 35 for god's sake) i'm scared of having the wedding around the 8 week mark or even two months after that just in case the worst happens again.... you kinda know what i mean? ideally, i'd already be skinny and married and 28 years old. but alas.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> thats ok i usen to have 38dd now i only have 34 b/c depending on the time of the month lmao:haha:
> 
> Wow your boobies lost weight too!! I don't really want mine to go I am scared they will be like a couple of tennis balls swinging around in a pair of socks after weight loss!Click to expand...
> 
> lol i was gutted when i got better and realised but at least i dont get bad back as often any more.
> my OH is GUTTED and has ofered to pay for a boob job for me but i told him to be grateful for what he has got.
> at least they havnt gone saggy lol soz tmiClick to expand...

Hahaha that's hilarious! I wish my OH would pay for a boob job! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi horsey I missed u lol! I have the same struggle, I want a baby but I want to get married too, I wanna be skinny for the wedding so I suppose I need to loose weight either way whether a baby comes first or not. End of day baby is most important thing to me so I'm going to do my best to loose weight whilst ttc 

I have stretch marks too they don't bother me, all women have them! They are a womanly feature! And I have never heard a man say ewww she had stretch marks on her, men even have them! Luckily all mine are old so are light but even if they are red they will fade soon, they are tattoo's reminding you what your body has been through, u should feel proud of them xx


----------



## horseypants

emmy, i always agree with you one hundred percent lol. and i've arrived at the same conclusion time and time again with ttc is a priority though a skinny wedding would have been nice. i'm off for the night. hugs ladies.


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 30FF! I've done my BMI and it says I'm slightly overweight (25.2) for my height so trying to shift at least half a stone - a stone! It's the boobs I tell ya!:haha: I really do think that BMI doesn't take enough things into consideration such as body shape etc.
> YES we'll do it together! We'll get healthy, get our rainbows and help each other!
> xxx
> 
> Flapjack your 0.2 over lol!! I don't think that counts!! Just do a big poo, u don't need to loose a stone!! Maybe the pilates will tone you up and make u feel fitter xxClick to expand...

:rofl: I already did have a big poo! Didn't make a difference. :haha: I just know that they'll use any excuse to say why I'm having these problems. But yes - deffo want to tone and feel fitter, and also fit into my red dress in my avatar, which shrunk at the dry cleaners :(

I have loads of stretch marks from a growth spurt as a teenager. They're on my boobs, hips, bum, thighs. So probs when I have a baby I'll get them on my stomach to complete the look :haha: I don't mind them, my hubby has stetchies on his arms and he doesn't mind them. It's just nature, init? It's genetic, there's nowt you can do about them so hey ho!


Twister - I see something, but may be indent line... FX for you :hugs:
Love to all you girlies!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol maybe the dry cleaner has been sneaking into my house and shrinking all of my clothes too!! Or maybe its that tub of Hagen daaz cheese cake I ate last night...big diet fail!!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

xxemmyxx said:


> Lol maybe the dry cleaner has been sneaking into my house and shrinking all of my clothes too!! Or maybe its that tub of Hagen daaz cheese cake I ate last night...big diet fail!!

We must have the same dry cleaner!!!

I've put on loads of weight since my MC :( I just love pizza and other naughty food and when I'm feeling sorry for myself I think "I deserve it", shovel it all in and then my clothes stop fitting and I feel crap!


----------



## flapjack10

Yeah it maybe due to the fact that I love pizza and ice cream too, rather than the dry cleaners haha :shy:

I always think "I deserve it" too. As well, I'm getting tired of acting like I'm already pregnant not drinking or eating what I want too, so I've really been boozing it up lately.

I just love food! Siiiiiigh!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Any excuse for me to eat and I'm there!! Mc has been a real excuse, if the bus is late I think I deserve it lol


----------



## flapjack10

Nom nom me too! It doesn't help that Dominos keep on texting and e-mailing me with 50% off deals!


----------



## TTCSecrets

Ill TRY to make this quick 

I am new to this forum so unsure as to how to use it so please bear with me if i have put this post in the wrong place or anything. I have been watching quite a few threads on here for a while though..

Basically i had a D and C on 17th August three weeks ago for a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks 

The bleeding and pain stopped after a few days and i got the go ahead to start trying again straight away from my doctor. ( I know people will say to wait until my body is healed but i wont )

I also did OPK and HPTs straight after and for the past two weeks i have been getting negative HPTs.

Yesterday when i went to the toilet i had a little pink tinted spotting when i wiped, no blood as such just a pink tint when i wiped, it hasnt happened since. But i also can't stop peeing or sneezing so now i am terrified i have an infection inside down there?!

I have no pain and no more bleeding or cramps or anything, i am actually terrified i have an infection due to the spotting, the peeing alot and the sneezing horrendously ( i dont have a cold ) 

Google said it could be ovulation bleeding but i did OPKs yesterday and they were negative, they were cheap though. 

Please help me?!?! xxxxx


----------



## Storm7

Mmmmmm.... Dominoes. 

Twister - any update? 

Hello to everyone else. My boobs are 36GG.... Also need to lose weight but waiting on baby now. As I said to DH - I am happy to gain 4 stone if I also gain a healthy baby.


----------



## flapjack10

Hi TTCSecrets, welcome to BnB and sorry for your loss.

Could it possibly be implantation bleeding? Have you had a positive OPK at all in the past two weeks? 

It could be a UTI maybe, I'd get it checked out at the docs. Something that could be easily cleared up with some antibiotics (but is quite uncomfortable and annoying at the time). Have you been BDing (having sex) a lot? Sometimes that can cause them.

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:


> Mmmmmm.... Dominoes.
> 
> Twister - any update?
> 
> Hello to everyone else. My boobs are 36GG.... Also need to lose weight but waiting on baby now. As I said to DH - I am happy to gain 4 stone if I also gain a healthy baby.

How are you feeling Storm?

xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

TTCSecrets said:


> Ill TRY to make this quick
> 
> I am new to this forum so unsure as to how to use it so please bear with me if i have put this post in the wrong place or anything. I have been watching quite a few threads on here for a while though..
> 
> Basically i had a D and C on 17th August three weeks ago for a missed miscarriage at 12 weeks
> 
> The bleeding and pain stopped after a few days and i got the go ahead to start trying again straight away from my doctor. ( I know people will say to wait until my body is healed but i wont )
> 
> I also did OPK and HPTs straight after and for the past two weeks i have been getting negative HPTs.
> 
> Yesterday when i went to the toilet i had a little pink tinted spotting when i wiped, no blood as such just a pink tint when i wiped, it hasnt happened since. But i also can't stop peeing or sneezing so now i am terrified i have an infection inside down there?!
> 
> I have no pain and no more bleeding or cramps or anything, i am actually terrified i have an infection due to the spotting, the peeing alot and the sneezing horrendously ( i dont have a cold )
> 
> Google said it could be ovulation bleeding but i did OPKs yesterday and they were negative, they were cheap though.
> 
> Please help me?!?! xxxxx

If you had an infection it'd smell and you'd be in pain and have a fever etc.

I'd say sneezing is hayfever - it's really bad at the minute, and peeing all the time can just be a hormone thing - I pee all the time when I'm ovulating or pregnant.

I ovulated 3 weeks after my MC (MMC but passed baby naturally) and then had spotting at 5,6,7 dpo and BFP at 11dpo.

I really believe that if you had an infection you'd know about it!


----------



## Storm7

Hi TTCSecrets. Welcome and I am sorry for your loss. As flapjack said it could be implantation. Or from your cervix due to bd'ing. 

Flapjack - I am feeling scared. Just had a call from EPU and have a scan date but that call has somehow made it all seem real and I am now a little freaked out.... 
How are you?


----------



## flapjack10

Eeep :hugs: Don't blame you for being freaked out hun, but I'm sure your little rainbow is fine.

When is your scan?

I'm ok - muddling on! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Storm7

Scan is the 17th. Going to see if I can take the day as holiday as not sure I will be much use at work before or after!


----------



## twister7

Welcome Secrets, sorry for your loss...

Storm, I have everything crossed for you sweetheart but Im sure everything will be fine :hugs:

Flapjack, where do you go from here then are you waiting for more test ect before trying again, must be so fustrating especially when you seem to be able to "get" pregnant quite easily, hope I have not said anything out of place there....

AFM did a test again this morning and it was the same as yesterday, dont think this is the month tbh, had a weird "gut instinct" about a week ago that this was going to be it, but dont feel like that no more...:(
xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Storm -I'll also have everything crossed for you on the 17th! I would deffo hav the whole day off for it, if I were you. :thumbup:

Twister - I have my referral to the Women's on the 27th so I'm WTT until after I have advice/tests from them. My hubby ain't ready to go again emotionally and also he's worried about me. I'm ready to TTC, but I respect his feelings and deep down think he's probably right (don't tell him that though hehe :shhh:).
Don't worry you haven't said anything out of place!

Sorry about your tests! But you never know until AF has fully arrived. Stay strong hun. :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

I completely agree with you girls, since my ectopic in March and mc in August I have now put on a stone! I need to stop eating and start exercising but I keep thinking I get pregnant again soon.....its a vicious cycle!

X


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hi i am new to this so jus ttrying to finda forum with lots of people who have sadly lost as i have..

Unsure what to do, i have posted this on another forum but thought id ask here too since i too am trying to conceive before AF..

I had a D and C 17th August for MMC at 12w1d, bleeding and pain stopped about three days after. No pain no spotting..Yesterday when i went for a wee (TMI) i wiped and there was a slight pink spotting, not really blood so to speak just spotting, but i have also started peeing and sneezing alot which were my first symptoms .. So i am worried now that they have left something in there (TMI) as it is too soon to be pregnant again as its only three weeks ago, we have been TTC as my doctor gave me the go ahead..

I have been having BFN on HPT for about two weeks so think my hormone levels are down, but what if theres leftover tissue and my body thinks its pregnant still and thats why im getting all my symptoms back, bearing in mind i lost all my symptoms a week before i had my MMC. Why would they come back after three weeks??

Im terrified i have an infection or leftover tissue ( i hate the word tissue )

I have rang the doctors but cant get in for two weeks and i have rang the hospital for a check up scan but, still waiting on a callback four hours later xxx Please any advice? xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi TTCSecrets - you've already posted this on this thread hun. If you click back on this thread you'll see that a couple of us have replied to you. Easily missed though when you're new.

Again, sorry for your loss. I don't know much about D&Cs sorry. Where you doing OPKs at all? Did you ever have a positive OPK?

xxx


----------



## TTCSecrets

Hey flapjack, where do i see the replies to my post on another thread? Computers arent really a strong point sorry lol! I was doing OPKs along with HPTs straight after d n c,they were positive for a few days longer than my HPTs were and we have been TTC since the bleeding stopped , we had positive OKS for a few days after the bleeding stopped, well maybe about 6 days and now they are negative xx


And ive just had the most useless phonecall back from the hospital, she didnt listen to a word i said, i told her my pregnancy symptoms went a week before my dnc, and now they are back, she said that spotting was normal, but do any of you girls know what i mean, as a woman, when you feel that somethings not right? I know my body and something is not right, she said it could even be ovulation bleeding but i have had negative opks? God i dont know what to do with myself :'(


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm it's a strange one...! I think if there was anything 'left' inside you that would be experiencing some pain at least. The miscarriage advice on the NHS says if you bleed for longer than two weeks and if you experience really heavy bleeding, pass clots or tissue (sorry) or you have uncontrollable pain then those are the symptoms of tissue (sorry again) being left behind. So hopefully that isn't the case.

Miscarriages can do messed up things to you both physically and emotionally. Your body is a bit beaten up after them and something you'd normally cope pretty well with becomes a huge issue (checking tissue when you wipe being one of them). I know it's hard, but try to relax. Have you been in contact with you Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit as they may be able to help?

Is it possible your pg again, or hae you had a negative HPT recently? Sorry if you've already answered this.

Again, I'm sorry for your loss and what's happening now, but it will get better I promise. 

*If you look at the bottom of the last post you'll see a line of numbers. If you click on the number next to the last number that'll take you back in the thread and you'll be able to see our replies from earlier.*


----------



## TTCSecrets

thankyou flapjack, ive had negative HPT for two weeks, we have been trying again as the doctor gave me the okay to just a few day after the bleeding stopped, had no bleeding or pain at all since the few days of bleeding stopped , i try to relax but its just like, every hour seems like four days as daft as that sounds.. I have to go back to work on monday and there are three people on my team who are expecting and we all had a little chart on the team board to track our pregnancies so im dreading it, im dreading it if theyve took me off the chart, and also dreading it if theyve left me on, so i cant win :( 


theres a chacne i am again cos we have been TTC but i dont think its that cos its only been three weeks, i know its possible but with my luck its not lol x
xx


----------



## flapjack10

Ooops just seen you're update from your phonecall now.

I know what you mean about it not 'feeling' right. :hugs: Remember, that you've been through a huge emotional experience in the last few months and that can effect how you feel about things (trust me)!


xxx


----------



## flapjack10

TTCSecrets said:


> thankyou flapjack, ive had negative HPT for two weeks, we have been trying again as the doctor gave me the okay to just a few day after the bleeding stopped, had no bleeding or pain at all since the few days of bleeding stopped , i try to relax but its just like, every hour seems like four days as daft as that sounds.. I have to go back to work on monday and there are three people on my team who are expecting and we all had a little chart on the team board to track our pregnancies so im dreading it, im dreading it if theyve took me off the chart, and also dreading it if theyve left me on, so i cant win :(
> 
> 
> theres a chacne i am again cos we have been TTC but i dont think its that cos its only been three weeks, i know its possible but with my luck its not lol x
> xx

:hugs: That's so sad :hugs:

I sort of know how you feel. There's a lady in my work who's pg now and I'm not sure (cos I don't want to know), but I think she's due when I would have been due with my first MC. :( The reminder is so hard... That's going to be so tough :hugs:

It is definitely is possible and you never know! I really hope you get your rainbow soon. All I can say is I've had something "left" in me once (not pregnancy/MC related - ok it was a condom :blush:) and it is very painful when there's something "up there" that shouldn't be. It's a long, funny embarrassing story :haha:


----------



## TTCSecrets

flapjack10 said:


> TTCSecrets said:
> 
> 
> thankyou flapjack, ive had negative HPT for two weeks, we have been trying again as the doctor gave me the okay to just a few day after the bleeding stopped, had no bleeding or pain at all since the few days of bleeding stopped , i try to relax but its just like, every hour seems like four days as daft as that sounds.. I have to go back to work on monday and there are three people on my team who are expecting and we all had a little chart on the team board to track our pregnancies so im dreading it, im dreading it if theyve took me off the chart, and also dreading it if theyve left me on, so i cant win :(
> 
> 
> theres a chacne i am again cos we have been TTC but i dont think its that cos its only been three weeks, i know its possible but with my luck its not lol x
> xx
> 
> :hugs: That's so sad :hugs:
> 
> I sort of know how you feel. There's a lady in my work who's pg now and I'm not sure (cos I don't want to know), but I think she's due when I would have been due with my first MC. :( The reminder is so hard... That's going to be so tough :hugs:
> 
> It is definitely is possible and you never know! I really hope you get your rainbow soon. All I can say is I've had something "left" in me once (not pregnancy/MC related - ok it was a condom :blush:) and it is very painful when there's something "up there" that shouldn't be. It's a long, funny embarrassing story :haha:Click to expand...



Haha sounds like a great story haha !! Thankyou for that!

It would be lovely, so i think im going to do one of two things.. Wait for my AF to show up, ill give it til 28th September which would be 6 weeks after my DnC, if it shows up, i can just try next month with ovulation kits n stuff, if not, ill do another pregnancy test, would be a miracle and i have prayed for the first time ever, but even if not either way ill try for a sticky bean again,, Hope youre okay too :) xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Sounds like a plan! Things always seem a bit better when you've got plan of action (especially BDing action lol).

As a very wise member of this thread has said in the past, "To get a rainbow at first you have to endure the rain". You will get your sticky bean :thumbup:

I'm fine thanks! I really do understand the frustration of waiting around when you're ready to get back to TTC! Feel free to stick around on this thread and chat/rant with us ladies anytime!


----------



## twister7

OK, ladies going to vent and tell you whats up if dont mind...:)

I think most of you know my situation with my two boys I have allready, I have really stuggled through the summer holidays, not been able to talk to them via school. Had Sam's (other half) boys over for a lot of the holls and we went out on days to Wales, Twycross Zoo ect, to see family ( their great Grandma and Grandpa who are 93 and 95) and it was all lovely but I felt so guilty because my boys were not there it had me in bits, It makes me feel guilty because Im acting mum with them and not my own, I got so so down and turned to drink of all things and now beat my self up about that when we are trying to concieve and all................

Just feel so helpless and dispairing, feel like I am letting everyone down including myself, but I feel like I have to punish myself, bet Im not making any sense whats so ever...
Had a really tough day yesterday as my eldest Luke who is 11 began his first day at "big school" as I call it, and all the staff there are brill and totally understand my situation, they are really "Anti Dad and his misses" but anyway just felt lost I wanted to give him the biggest cuddle and tell him how much I love and miss him but I could'nt, and no matter what happens I will never get that time back.............
But talked to his school today and the learning mentor there had took him to one side and told him I has asked about him and how much we miss and love him and she said in all the time she has been doing her job she has not seem a smile beem across a child's face so much, made me cry........
I am in the process of going to court and representing my self to bring his dad to rights, it's so so wrong, he only got them because I was in hospital for nearly 4 months....
So upset............. :(

Makes me think if trying to concieve ATM is such a good idea with what we have to deal with but Im 35 and have not time on my side...


----------



## TTCSecrets

i think i will stick on here for a bit just to se other ladies views and occurences, i know this sounds awful and im sorry for everyones losses, and i dont mean to sound terrible, im just glad i can chat to people who have been through the same or similar to me, a loss is a loss , and i just hope that my time to be a mum comes, it will, when im ready i guess, just gonna play the waiting game.. And yeah the BDing action plan is brilliant, oh just while im here, what does af actually stand for? I know it means period but whats it abreviated for x


----------



## flapjack10

Awww Twister :hugs: I didn't know any of that was going on... :(

I don't know how you feel, as I've never been through a situation like that or anything similar. I'm sorry you've got all that going on as well as your MC. 

You seem to be doing all you can without breaking the conditions of the court and that's all you can do. Maybe you could start writing a diary to your boys and then when you're reunited, or they're a bit older, they can read it and see how much you missed them. Maybe you could write down your memories of them, when they were born, funny things they've done in the past and how when you think of those things it makes you smile. You could write how you miss them so much, especially with your eldest starting big school and how proud you are of him. You could say all the things you hope to do with them when you are reunited and how much you love them.

Hope that helps... Love to you hun

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

TTCSecrets said:


> i think i will stick on here for a bit just to se other ladies views and occurences, i know this sounds awful and im sorry for everyones losses, and i dont mean to sound terrible, im just glad i can chat to people who have been through the same or similar to me, a loss is a loss , and i just hope that my time to be a mum comes, it will, when im ready i guess, just gonna play the waiting game.. And yeah the BDing action plan is brilliant, oh just while im here, what does af actually stand for? I know it means period but whats it abreviated for x

It does feel better to chat to other ladies who've been through similar experiences.

AF stands for Aunt Flo lol! It's an American term... grosses me out! I'd never say Aunt Flo in real life haha.


----------



## TTCSecrets

Haha aunt flo! lol ! been trying ot figure it out before by lurking on forums haha! xxx


----------



## horseypants

awww, twister, i had no idea <3 

DO NOT blame yourself. Just keep moving forward and do the best you can every day. It's what I've had to do over and over and anyone who's being honest will say the same thing.


----------



## beckysprayer

oh Twister that's so sad! :hugs: That must be so hard, but you are definitely not a failure for it. I really like flapjack's idea of the journal to let them know they were always on your mind. I think they would love that and cherish it for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Storm7

Twister :hugs: - I wish I could give you a real hug instead of a virtual one. I third flapjacks idea. Full of good ideas that one!


----------



## Laubull

Twister I am sorry too, I have no idea what you're going through but I forth flapjacks idea, it will help both you and your beautiful boys in the future


----------



## xxemmyxx

Flapjack I wanna hear the condom story! I had a condom come off inside me once and it got lost but I knew it was there so went to the doctor to get it out...also very embarrassing!!! If something was there that shouldn't be it would start smelling pretty quickly (sorry tmi)

Twister :hugs: this world is a crazy place! Things will work out one day! Ur doing everything u can, and why not ttc u don't want to miss ur chance, love flapjack's idea, my mom made us write a journal when we were little when my dad left, it's also quite therapeutic, hope u feel a bit better, don't beat urself up xx


----------



## flapjack10

Siiiiiigh! TMI ALERT.

Well, it was my second time having sex... I had lost my virginity the weekend before. I was in my friend's study with this lad. We were doing it (both pretty drunk) and our friend was shouting up for me to come downstairs and dance with him to the _Dirty Dancing_ soundtrack. I was like "I can't right _now!!_" (as in pee off I'm shaggin' yer mate :haha:).

Due to this distraction, we slipped or something happened and the condom disappeared! We thought it had come off on the bed, so we searched for it for aaaages - I even tried to make it into a _Cystal Maze_ sort of game. *cringe*

We determined it must still _be inside me_:blush:. I went to the loo twice, but I swear there was nothing up there! We tidied up and I was very confused! I really hoped my mate didn't find a used condom in his computer room - or even worse his Mum would find it!:blush:

I had to go to work the next day and I was in agony (and hungover). My back was so sore. Throughout the day I kept 'checking', but no condom in sight or feel! In the evening, I got home from work and went on the trusty internet. Typed in my situation to some Sexual Health Forum and someone suggested I get in the bath and see what happened.

So, off I trotted to run a bath, got in, sat there for a bit and out plopped the condom! Gross, gross, gross!

Been put off using condoms ever since - only in dire need situations!

And the lad dumped me a couple of weeks later after my Sixth Form Formal (prom)! :growlmad: He was 21 and I was 17 - he well took advantage of me! Don't worry he begged me to take him back a couple of years later and I declined! Then I added him on Facebook last year - just so he could see I'm married and so, so, so happy. Muahahahaaha!

Wow that was nearly ten year ago - I feel olllllld.


----------



## Storm7

Brilliant story flapjack! I wonder if the people on your journal are familiar with it!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Great story flapjack! Glad u got ur revenge! Mine was similar except I had more of an "examination" from the bloke to get it out, me with my legs spread as far as they can go and him scrambling around up there saying "I can feel it but I can't get it" ...embarrassing, I really didn't know him well enough to be having a cervical examination haha wish I knew the advice about the bath!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

brillient story flapjack. made me chuckle which is just what i needed. (not that i am laughing at you lol)

hope everyone is ok.

where is everyone in there cycle at the moment????????????????????

AFM - i am cd 17 and i got a positive opk toady so am now in the 2 week wait and (tmi ) OH has actually got a day off of work so we have :sex: made the most of our time toghter so massive fx'd that the :spermy: do there job.
the next 2ws are going to terrible its going to drag and go soo slow as not only will it be the end of my 2ww but i will be off on my holidays.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Where u going on holiday mrs s? Maybe getting ready for your holiday will help keep your mind off the 2ww! Dunno where I am in my cycle, still no positive opk, I havnt had one since the mc, Im Starting to worry im not ovulating :cry:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

we are off to selsy in chichester for 8 days on the 21st september just me and OH.
21st septrmber is also my dads aniversary it would have been 8yrs.
how long ago was mc now???????


----------



## xxemmyxx

10 weeks since mc x


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> 10 weeks since mc x

have you spoken to the dr about not ovulating?????????

i am 7 weeks since mc and 2nd cycle i was soo worried that my cycles would be all over the place.

try not to worry though as that will not help. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I did and that's when she said I look like I have pcos!! Bitch lol! If I do I must still ovulate cus I got pregnant naturally before, maybe its just irratic now...we shall find out when I get tested xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

BITCH lol 

i still ovulated even with pcos i wasnt always regular but none the less i was ovulating.
and even if you have got pcos you there is no reason why you cant fall pregnant naturally.
NOTHING IS IMPOSIBLE.

i have found doing somthing with my spare time like a hobby takes my mind off of things.

do you do anything like that????


----------



## xxemmyxx

Honestly I don't really have a hobby no, no excuse really but I'm a teacher and generally I'm very busy, by the time I get home and do the dinner, put a wash on and all that rubbish I'm ready for bed!! I often fall asleep in the evenings, I dunno how people have time or energy to go to the gym or to a club or anything I'm always exhausted! Maybe I'm just in a bad routine... Do u have a hobby? X


----------



## Laubull

Emmy why don't you start temping, then you'll have a better idea about your cycles and if you ovulate? Just an idea


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks lauball, I did say last cycle that if I didn't get a BFP I would start temping this cycle but I just don't know where to start! I know nothing, I need a lesson in temping! I need it all explaining to me, if I take my temp every day when I first wake up and put it into FF maybe u all can help me! Does ur temp go up just after u ovulate?


----------



## Laubull

Of course we will all help you! I read a book called taking charge of your fertility before I started to temp but you can learn it all from fertility friend, they have directions/lessons on their site. Yes your temp does go up after O, check out my chart in my signature, you should be able to click it too. Get a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places, I got mine from Amazon for about £3.

Have a read and any questions shout 

X


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> Honestly I don't really have a hobby no, no excuse really but I'm a teacher and generally I'm very busy, by the time I get home and do the dinner, put a wash on and all that rubbish I'm ready for bed!! I often fall asleep in the evenings, I dunno how people have time or energy to go to the gym or to a club or anything I'm always exhausted! Maybe I'm just in a bad routine... Do u have a hobby? X

i dont blame you for being exhausted. i dont work because of health reasons so i have time that needs occupying lol.
i have spent a few years doing cake decorating and i am hoping to set up a business once we have moved in to our own place.
but at the moment i am doing crochet and really enjoying it going to make some blankets.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Laubull said:


> Of course we will all help you! I read a book called taking charge of your fertility before I started to temp but you can learn it all from fertility friend, they have directions/lessons on their site. Yes your temp does go up after O, check out my chart in my signature, you should be able to click it too. Get a thermometer that goes to 2 decimal places, I got mine from Amazon for about £3.
> 
> Have a read and any questions shout
> 
> X

I have that book too! I have read it but maybe need to look back at the temping bit! I just looked at your chart, I suppose it will help to see if I am ovulating and where I am in my cycle cus I have no idea right now! Thank you for your help xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't really have a hobby no, no excuse really but I'm a teacher and generally I'm very busy, by the time I get home and do the dinner, put a wash on and all that rubbish I'm ready for bed!! I often fall asleep in the evenings, I dunno how people have time or energy to go to the gym or to a club or anything I'm always exhausted! Maybe I'm just in a bad routine... Do u have a hobby? X
> 
> i dont blame you for being exhausted. i dont work because of health reasons so i have time that needs occupying lol.
> i have spent a few years doing cake decorating and i am hoping to set up a business once we have moved in to our own place.
> but at the moment i am doing crochet and really enjoying it going to make some blankets.Click to expand...

Ooo! So you can make some lovely blankets for us for when we all have our rainbows! I have a friend who does that and now she sells them on eBay, maybe you could try that? Xx


----------



## carlywarly

I just had a donation on Tuesday after getting a +OPK! The thing is I had a mmc in May and haven't had AF since...I don't even know if I am working properly lol...but gave it a shot as a 'just in case' :) Will have to wait and see (although I am pretty sure it wont work) if not, hopefully I will get AF :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

carlywarly said:


> I just had a donation on Tuesday after getting a +OPK! The thing is I had a mmc in May and haven't had AF since...I don't even know if I am working properly lol...but gave it a shot as a 'just in case' :) Will have to wait and see (although I am pretty sure it wont work) if not, hopefully I will get AF :)

Fingers crossed carlywarly, know what you mean when you say you don't know if your working properly! At least you got a positive opk so something is working lol x


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> mrs_swj2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't really have a hobby no, no excuse really but I'm a teacher and generally I'm very busy, by the time I get home and do the dinner, put a wash on and all that rubbish I'm ready for bed!! I often fall asleep in the evenings, I dunno how people have time or energy to go to the gym or to a club or anything I'm always exhausted! Maybe I'm just in a bad routine... Do u have a hobby? X
> 
> i dont blame you for being exhausted. i dont work because of health reasons so i have time that needs occupying lol.
> i have spent a few years doing cake decorating and i am hoping to set up a business once we have moved in to our own place.
> but at the moment i am doing crochet and really enjoying it going to make some blankets.Click to expand...
> 
> Ooo! So you can make some lovely blankets for us for when we all have our rainbows! I have a friend who does that and now she sells them on eBay, maybe you could try that? XxClick to expand...

definetly when you get you rainbow let me know and i will make you a lovly blanket.
i was trying to make my design as i love doing my own own thing so dicided last night with my OH that as we will not know wether or not to make pink or blue and we always say when we get our rainbow that i am going to use the rainbow as a theme for my blanket. i will make then post pictures.
but i am making more than 1 thing at the moment so will be a little while.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I want a rainbow one that's a lovely idea!


----------



## carlywarly

xxemmyxx said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> I just had a donation on Tuesday after getting a +OPK! The thing is I had a mmc in May and haven't had AF since...I don't even know if I am working properly lol...but gave it a shot as a 'just in case' :) Will have to wait and see (although I am pretty sure it wont work) if not, hopefully I will get AF :)
> 
> Fingers crossed carlywarly, know what you mean when you say you don't know if your working properly! At least you got a positive opk so something is working lol xClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) Good luck to you!! :flower:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> I want a rainbow one that's a lovely idea!

i will make you a rainbow blanket for your rainbow baby.:hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Storm7 said:


> Brilliant story flapjack! I wonder if the people on your journal are familiar with it!

Yup! I've told it to cheer them all up before :haha:



xxemmyxx said:


> Great story flapjack! Glad u got ur revenge! Mine was similar except I had more of an "examination" from the bloke to get it out, me with my legs spread as far as they can go and him scrambling around up there saying "I can feel it but I can't get it" ...embarrassing, I really didn't know him well enough to be having a cervical examination haha wish I knew the advice about the bath!

Oh my God! Yeah I didn't know him that well so didn't want him rummaging around down there! :haha:

Rainbow blanket sounds like a gorgeous idea :cloud9:


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! I think I am going to join you gals. We lost our little angel at 7 weeks 4 days on August 27. I had spotted bright red and had an ultrasound the Tuesday before that and saw baby, heartbeat was good and baby was fine, but measuring smaller according to my dates (though I was hopeful that maybe he/she implanted late or whatever and that was why he/she was smaller). I started bleeding like a lighter period flow the next day, went in for an ultrasound (and prenatal appointment) the next day and, again, saw baby with a good heartbeat (a little faster this time and had grown a day ahead since last time), they thought the bleeding may have been related to a leaky bleedy cyst on my ovary. I started bleeding heavier that Saturday night and had some mild cramps that day that went away. Bleeding continued heavier on Sunday, and I started miscarrying that Sunday night. The next morning an ultrasound confirmed that I was miscarrying, baby was still there, measuring correctly but no heartbeat. It has now been almost 2 weeks since the miscarriage, my hpt's are almost negative (extremely faint) and waiting to O. I'm temping and taking OPK's and, so far, temps are low and OPK's are faint. 

NP said to wait one cycle, but I think if my body is ready to conceive again, it will. We are kind of NTNP this cycle and will see what happens. NP actually said if we did get pregnant before hand everything would more than likely be fine. So we will see! This waiting for my body to get back to normal is annoying though! I'm just ready to get knocked up again!


----------



## Storm7

Hi to the new ladies. 

Sorry for your losses. 

Twister - news?


----------



## Laubull

Markswife - I am sorry to hear your news, it must have been an emotional rollercoaster going back so many times. Temping and using OPKs is a good idea, it gives you something to focus on and hope when your cycle starts back up again. I counted my first day of heavy bleeding as CD1 and I ovulated around my usual day, I hope you do too  Good luck!

AFM I got a tiny bit of pink CM yesterday evening.... I was really excited to begin with, thinking it could be implantation bleeding but this morning my temps have taken a tumble and I have AF type pains so I am wondering if it's just her making an early appearance, I hope not but trying to be realistic.....

Baby dust to all 

x


----------



## flapjack10

Hi markswife10 :howdy:. Sorry for your loss, sounds like it was a hectic rollercoaster :hugs: Hope those HPTs start getting clear soon so you can start again. I think it's best to start when you're physically and emotionally ready, and if you both are then go for it!

Laubull - I hope it is IB! Stay back witch, stay back!

Twister - Thinking of you hun xxx

Love to the rest of you gals.

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

:dust::dust:


----------



## markswife10

Thanks for the welcome gals! Yes it was an emotional rollercoaster. We went from being scared to death, to elated (from seeing baby and a normal heartbeat), to being scared to death again, to being elated again (after seeing baby again), to being devastated. Definitely a week I never want to relive. 

DH and I are both definitely ready to try again and can't wait to get pregnant again (although I'm quite sure I'm going to be scared to death for the first several months of my pregnancy. Even seeing a normal heartbeat this time probably won't calm my fears as we saw a normal heartbeat twice the week before we lost our LO). We are just trying to put it all in God's hands though and trusting Him. 

And I am DEFINITELY hoping for BFN's soon and positive OPKs so I can start trying again. :)

Laubull, I hope it isn't AF! Stay away AF!


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Markswife  I hope you can get back on the baby train soon!

After a better nights sleep, still restless but definitely better, my temp has gone back up, yea! AF due tomorrow..... Boobs and back are hoping, symptoms are so similar to AF!!

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## flapjack10

Are you testing tomorrow Lau, or just waiting until you're late? :dust: Hope this is it!

Markswife - :dust: You will get your sticky bean! :D

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Thanks Flapjack, I'm planning to wait until AF is late, Friday is my aim! Definitely wont be tomorrow, I'm superstitious of testing on a Wednesday after my last 2 experiences, sad I know!!

X


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck laubull. Keep us updated.

Markswife I hope you get your sticky soon.

Another question how good are OPKs? I haven't used any before but I don't want to use before my AF as OH won't let me until then. So just going with the flow until then.


----------



## flapjack10

Lau - not sad! I completely understand! Friday sounds like a plan - I've got my F&TX for you!

OPKs are great, but it depends on if they suit you. You can get the cheap ones from Amazon, which look like cheap HPT's. The darker the test line the closer you are to O - so it does take some guess work. I used the ClearBlue ones that give you a smiley face on/near your O day. They're more expensive, but I know I'd get very frustrated with trying to interpret the IC OPKS.

I've known some people who swear by them (me being one) and others who haven't been able to make them work for them.

They also help with the POAS urge!

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

flapjack10 said:


> Lau - not sad! I completely understand! Friday sounds like a plan - I've got my F&TX for you!
> 
> OPKs are great, but it depends on if they suit you. You can get the cheap ones from Amazon, which look like cheap HPT's. The darker the test line the closer you are to O - so it does take some guess work. I used the ClearBlue ones that give you a smiley face on/near your O day. They're more expensive, but I know I'd get very frustrated with trying to interpret the IC OPKS.
> 
> I've known some people who swear by them (me being one) and others who haven't been able to make them work for them.
> 
> They also help with the POAS urge!
> 
> xxx

i rely on opks normally use the clearblue blue fertillity monitor as it gives you a 5 day window but this cycle and last we have been usin normal clearbluestick with the lines but both seem to work for us. it is nice to know roughly when i ovulate so i know when to excpect AF. but fx'd it wont arrive lol


----------



## CupcakeBaby

The cycle right after my MC I didn't get any +OPKs - which was the first time I hadn't had any so counted myself as out.

Got pregnant though. 

So I'd say for the first cycle I wouldn't bother as I think your hormones are too messed up still sometimes.


----------



## flapjack10

How are you Cupcake?

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I started using opk's after mc and never used them before, getting really frustrated with them!! Dunno if I'm just not ovulating still but I have had nothing other than the faintest line in 10 weeks!! I'm looking into that clear blue fertility monitor, expensive but comes highly recommended! My friend got a smiley face on cd8 so ur cycle never does what it's expected to! I have symptoms of ovulation like EWCM and a softer cervix and sensitive nipples which I seem to always get mid cycle!?


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> I started using opk's after mc and never used them before, getting really frustrated with them!! Dunno if I'm just not ovulating still but I have had nothing other than the faintest line in 10 weeks!! I'm looking into that clear blue fertility monitor, expensive but comes highly recommended! My friend got a smiley face on cd8 so ur cycle never does what it's expected to! I have symptoms of ovulation like EWCM and a softer cervix and sensitive nipples which I seem to always get mid cycle!?

i got my clearblue fertility monitor on ebay 2nd hand. and have had no probs at all with it.


----------



## beckysprayer

Markswife - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Good luck this cycle, I hope you get your rainbow baby right away 

Laubull - :dust: Here's to good news and a BFP on Friday!

I always used the clearblue digital OPKs and they are great. The smiley face takes all of the guess work out and with this one you can take them first thing in the morning, which is a major plus for me. Other OPKs you have to take in the afternoon and then you need to worry about not drinking too much or having diluted urine. First thing in the morning.

AFM, I am on CD17 after my miscarriage and I think I am having an anovulatory cycle. I haven't had a positive OPK yet, which I usually get on CD13 or 14. After ovulation I always have crazy dreams all night that I always remember, which I've had for the past two days so I think I'm in the later half of my cycle without ovulating. Although Cupcake you give me hope if you never had a positive OPK your first cycle! :thumbup:


----------



## markswife10

Beckysprayer, I hope you do O. I'm on CD 17 since the MC and still have yet to see a + OPK (besides the almost positive one I had last week when I was still getting obvious but faint lines on my HPTs, but I figured it was the HCG in my system causing that). I usually O between CD 14-16, though I HAVE O'd as late as CD 18, but that was the cycle after the CP. I have a feeling it will be even later this month. I'm also temping and my temps are consistent with pre-O. So, quite sure O isn't here yet. I hope my body gets the memo and O's soon! And I hope yours does too! 

Laubull, lots of baby dust to you!!!! I hope you get good news in a few days! :)

Thanks everyone! Sorry for everyone else's losses too. I hope we all get our rainbows soon :)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

flapjack10 said:


> How are you Cupcake?
> 
> xxx

Hi sweetie. 

I'm ok. Excitement has now just turned into worry. :(

Other than being a bit tired I don't have many symptoms, which is the same as I felt last time. 

Trying to stay positive but it's so hard picturing a different outcome.


----------



## Laubull

Oh cupcake, I know it's easy to say don't worry because I know I would, but try to chill, for the baby's benefit. Maybe focus on things you like doing like reading or cooking, or enjoy 'you time' with lots of baths!

Sending hugs and positive thoughts your way 

X


----------



## Laubull

I CANNOT believe this and i gave in and tested..... Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## xxemmyxx

Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this and i gave in and tested..... Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

Congratulations!! I had a really strong feeling that u would be xxx sticky baby dust to u xxxx


----------



## Storm7

Congratulations Laubull! Come join CupcakeBaby and I in the May PAL thread! 

:dust: to everyone else x


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Huge Congrats Lua! :)

More May Rainbows. :)


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this and i gave in and tested..... Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

congratulation fx'd for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

congratulations Lau. Lots of sticky dust coming your way


----------



## mrs_swj2be

i had a really bed night last night. i have had pain by my left ovary since the weekend but thought it was prob ovulation related but it has not gone and i am now becoming very aware of it.
it is like a sharp pinch when ever any pressure is it put on for example going to the loo. 
but also when i bend or sit up it feels like a lot of pressure. 
i have also been having a lot of urine infection symptoms for about 3 weeks but been having 2 tests a week and they are all clear.
so after being up with tremmors thats cause my whole body to shake uncontrolably half the night i have called the dr so fx'd i can get an appointment when they call me as somthing needs to be done about this.

sorry for ranting :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## flapjack10

CupcakeBaby said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> How are you Cupcake?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi sweetie.
> 
> I'm ok. Excitement has now just turned into worry. :(
> 
> Other than being a bit tired I don't have many symptoms, which is the same as I felt last time.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but it's so hard picturing a different outcome.Click to expand...

That's understandable my love. Sticky :dust: to you. Have you got a scan/midwife appointment arranged yet? Sending you loads and loads of PMA!



Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this and i gave in and tested..... Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

YAY! :happydance::happydance: Congrats Lau! I'm also sending you loads f sticky :dust: and PMA! Your rainbow has arrived! Love it when one of us gets our BFP!



mrs_swj2be said:


> i had a really bed night last night. i have had pain by my left ovary since the weekend but thought it was prob ovulation related but it has not gone and i am now becoming very aware of it.
> it is like a sharp pinch when ever any pressure is it put on for example going to the loo.
> but also when i bend or sit up it feels like a lot of pressure.
> i have also been having a lot of urine infection symptoms for about 3 weeks but been having 2 tests a week and they are all clear.
> so after being up with tremmors thats cause my whole body to shake uncontrolably half the night i have called the dr so fx'd i can get an appointment when they call me as somthing needs to be done about this.
> 
> sorry for ranting :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

:hugs: Hope you feel better soon hun... :hugs:

To you girlies on CD17 - after my first MC my cycle was a 43 dayer... Normally 28-32...

AFM - Got my smiley face on my OPK this morning - so my cycles are(hopefully) fairly regular! We decided to start trying again next month! :dance:

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

just got back from drs and turns out that i have got an infection so on antibiotics again


----------



## flapjack10

Hopefully you'll be on the mend now then xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> To you girlies on CD17 - after my first MC my cycle was a 43 dayer... Normally 28-32...
> 
> AFM - Got my smiley face on my OPK this morning - so my cycles are(hopefully) fairly regular! We decided to start trying again next month! :dance:
> 
> xxx

Wow, 43 days! I guess I'm being impatient and expecting a regular cycle right away. It's just weird because after O every time I have very vivid dreams and restless sleep and that started up again a couple days ago yet no positive OPK.

I'm glad you got a positive opk and your cycles are regular again! Fingers crossed for a BFP next month! :happydance:



mrs_swj2be said:


> just got back from drs and turns out that i have got an infection so on antibiotics again

I'm glad they found out what was wrong, hopefully you feel better soon! :hugs:



CupcakeBaby said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> How are you Cupcake?
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hi sweetie.
> 
> I'm ok. Excitement has now just turned into worry. :(
> 
> Other than being a bit tired I don't have many symptoms, which is the same as I felt last time.
> 
> Trying to stay positive but it's so hard picturing a different outcome.Click to expand...

:hugs: I think the worry would be there whether you had a million symptoms or none. A loss is so hard, but try not to worry (easier said than done, I know). :hugs: I bet you have a healthy little baby in there who just doesn't want to make mommy sick :hugs:



Laubull said:


> I CANNOT believe this and i gave in and tested..... Just over 4 weeks after my miscarriage and I just got 1-2 weeks pregnant on a CB digi! Ahhhhh so happy, surprised but obviously cautious, please let it be third time lucky for me
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

:happydance::happydance::happydance: So happy for you! Congrats! A lovely May rainbow baby! :happydance:


----------



## CupcakeBaby

flapjack10 said:


> That's understandable my love. Sticky :dust: to you. Have you got a scan/midwife appointment arranged yet? Sending you loads and loads of PMA!
> 
> X




mrs_swj2be said:


> :hugs: I think the worry would be there whether you had a million symptoms or none. A loss is so hard, but try not to worry (easier said than done, I know). :hugs: I bet you have a healthy little baby in there who just doesn't want to make mommy sick :hugs:
> 
> X

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

I'm staying pretty calm (for me) and I'm feeling rather positive. :thumbup:

This one's a keeper!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm so jealous of positive opk's and hpt's!!!! I'm happy for u all but just wanna POAS and get something positive even if it's just an opk :(


----------



## mrs_swj2be

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm so jealous of positive opk's and hpt's!!!! I'm happy for u all but just wanna POAS and get something positive even if it's just an opk :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Emmy - :hugs: 

It will happen eventually. Sometimes nature takes a bit of time to catch up...
xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm so jealous of positive opk's and hpt's!!!! I'm happy for u all but just wanna POAS and get something positive even if it's just an opk :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Laubull

Thank you girlies for being so supportive, I still can't believe it. Please be a sticky bean in the right place!

Hugs to you all, whether you've got your BFP or are still waiting for it, we will all be there soon 

x


----------



## horseypants

laubull congrats!! :dance: :dance:


----------



## markswife10

Wooohooo congrats Lau!!!! :) How exciting! Praying it sticks! 

AFM, still waiting for my body to O! Still faint OPK's and low temps... CD 18, I'm ready to O already!


----------



## markswife10

So my blood test yesterday came back at 4, officially negative! AND, my cervix is starting to feel more fertile and I had some EWCM yesterday. My OPK's are getting darker too, I think O is on the horizon! :) Woohoo!!!


----------



## Laubull

Sounds like its time for :sex: enjoy ;-)


----------



## mrs_swj2be

this is my first completed crochet project using the rainbow theme


----------



## mummy2o

mrs swj2be you have some serious talent. I wouldn't even know where to start!


----------



## flapjack10

markswife10 said:


> So my blood test yesterday came back at 4, officially negative! AND, my cervix is starting to feel more fertile and I had some EWCM yesterday. My OPK's are getting darker too, I think O is on the horizon! :) Woohoo!!!

Wahoooooo! 

Wow MrsS! That's fantastic!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

it is crochet and art and symbolism - and your rainbow baby can play with it while it hangs down xo


----------



## mrs_swj2be

thankyou. it is my first ever crochet project so quite pleased with it but this one is for my friend who is due in about 6 weeks but i am going to remake another one to keep for my rainbow baby but going to continue with my rainbow blanket.


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Love the crochet!!

I love to crochet and have been doing it for a few years. 

Currently crocheting a baby blanket which is sort of rainbow-y I suppose. :)

I'll post a picture later. X


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mrs s that's amazing!!! Can't believe that's your first go! And you could totally sell those, I would buy one from you! You could set up a little business xx


----------



## Laubull

Good work Mrs S! X


----------



## markswife10

Laubull said:


> Sounds like its time for :sex: enjoy ;-)

LOL! Not quite since OPK's are still faint, but we are having fun anyway ;) 

mrs_swj2be, that is beautiful! Love it!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Taken me all day to get the photo bucket App to add a new photo. 

But here's the blanket I'm currently crocheting. 

I must must must have a red pram. I've wanted one since I was 4 and got a red toy pram. 

So that's why I have lots of red in my blanket. But it's kind of rainbowy too. :)

https://i1256.photobucket.com/albums/ii495/cupcakey-me/DF94C6E0-7C11-46D5-9713-38D416C98E17-29938-00003E84D55529F8.jpg

Still lots more to do on it, but I think it's cute so far. :)


----------



## Laubull

Wow cupcake that is fab too! What talented crocheters we have here, all I do is bake cakes!

X


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Laubull said:


> Wow cupcake that is fab too! What talented crocheters we have here, all I do is bake cakes!
> 
> X

i do cake decorating and am hoping to set up a business in a few years. i do creative cakes all hand carved and painted.


----------



## Laubull

Wow Mrs S, you are creative, you'll be a fab mum  x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Got such sore boobies today, had to wear a bra to bed last night too, dunno where I am in my cycle at all but I'm guessin AF can't be too far away as I havnt bled for 17 days now but who knows! 

How is everyone else? Xx


----------



## jabish

I am on day 5 after miscarrying in week 6 of my pregnancy and I am gonna start trying as soon as I stop bleeding wich feels like never...I have read so many times where women have gotten preg a week or 2 after they miscarried...So I pray for all you ladies and myself that we all get our BFP's this month!!!


----------



## beckysprayer

Love the crocheting pictures! I crochet too and love seeing what other people are doing. :thumbup:

MrsS - show us some of your cakes!

Emmy - Maybe that is a good sign that AF is not coming anytime soon! FX

jabish - I'm so sorry about your loss. Best of luck during your first month TTC again. I hope you get your rainbow baby soon. :hugs:


----------



## mrs_swj2be

i will upload a handful of my cakes for you all to see.

afm - i am back off to the dr's again today as the pain by my left ovary has not settled so going to get it checked out again.
it is not an agonising pain but i am aware that it is there and want it sorting before i go on my holiday.


----------



## mummy2o

good luck in trying jabish.

MrsS sorry your still in pain :( but hopefully its nothing serious especially before your holiday!


----------



## flapjack10

jabish said:


> I am on day 5 after miscarrying in week 6 of my pregnancy and I am gonna start trying as soon as I stop bleeding wich feels like never...I have read so many times where women have gotten preg a week or 2 after they miscarried...So I pray for all you ladies and myself that we all get our BFP's this month!!!

Sorry for your loss. GL and hope you get your rainbow BFP soon.

Cupcake - That blanket is gorgeous! I'm super jealous! I have a sewing machine, but never use it. I'll have to get it out and start on some crafty project to keep up with you girls.

Emmy - AF is a bitch. She needs to hurry on up and clear out so you can start getting jiggy again. Sore boobs is rubbish! 

Sorry about the pain Mrs S!

AFM - Nothing really. Just waiting to try still. Got my AF due sometime next week then I want her out so I can get TTC again! Also got my hospital app next Thursday.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh flapjack I'm so confused! After that 3 week period I don't know what day I'm on so if I count from the last week of bleeding I should be due another one at the end of this week, don't think I ovulated cus I did an opk twice a day everyday and got nothing but a teeny weeny faint line! I still havnt received my ultrasound appt I might have to ring them up! 
So flapjack are you ttc again now instead of waiting? Xx


----------



## flapjack10

I'd be confused by that too! When I had my 43 day cycle I didn't do OPKs so I was sooooo confused (and thought I might be preggo again).

I'm TTC next cycle so once AF comes and buggers off - I'm going to be on it like a car bonnet! Unless the hospital tell me not to, in which case I will be so sad. I'd really like to be pregnant before 2012 ends!

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

i have just spoken to the dr and my urine test from last week came back from the lab all clear so it is not a urine infection.
she has booked me in for wednesday morning unless i get any worse.
she want to have a feel of my tummy and do some test incase its early pregnancy. but it could just be a cyst.

i have had sore boobs since yesterday and tonday i have got a bad belly but dont feel ill just keep needing the loo.

i am worrying now but gonna try and relax and get on with some packing.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

also just been told by gp (and my specialist did say this last i saw her) that when you get a positve opk. that you could have ovulated upto 48 before the test picks up the hormones ??????????????????????


----------



## flapjack10

I thought when you got the positive OPK that it was the LH surge _before_ ovulation so that O could occur up to 48 hrs after the positive OPK.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> I thought when you got the positive OPK that it was the LH surge _before_ ovulation so that O could occur up to 48 hrs after the positive OPK.
> 
> xxx

Opk's pick up the LH surge which is the hormone that causes an egg to be released so opk's usually indicate that you are about to release an egg in the next 12-36 hours, which is why you can sometimes miss the surge. That's my understanding anyway! I was listening to the radio a few days ago and there was a big conversation about how gp's are not educated enough about fertility and tell different things to patients...no comment lol


----------



## mrs_swj2be

it is all to confusing they all tell me different things.

but i dont know what to do now.should i wait till wednesday or should i phone back for an appiontment this afternoon


----------



## flapjack10

HA!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> it is all to confusing they all tell me different things.
> 
> but i dont know what to do now.should i wait till wednesday or should i phone back for an appiontment this afternoon

If your in pain you should go back! If you can wait till Wednesday then see what they say then xx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

im not in pain as such it just comes and goes but now i am anxious which i hate.

how many days past o will i get an accurate result


----------



## mrs_swj2be

have called the drs back and explained that i am going on hoiday on friday so would rather be seem sooner incase they have to do any tests and they have re booked my appiontment for tonight at 6.50 so feel a little bit more relaxed now knowing that they are going to see me today.


----------



## flapjack10

GL Mrs S!

xxx


----------



## twister7

Hiya ladies...

Sorry for not been about, been fighting a few demons so to speak, hope your all well and welcome to all the newbies.. :hi:

Thanks for all you support a few weeks ago and sorry for just going all quiet...

Overjoyed ( and jeleous lol ) to see yet another BFP, huge congrats Laubull :happydance:

Hope your feeling a little more chipper Emmy and things are begining to settle down.

Glad to hear your TTC again Flapjack, got my FX's crossed for you, BTW thank you so much for the idea of a journal it's helping a lot, really appreciate that.. xxxxx

Mrs S hope your feeling better soon, could it be that you are pregnant?

Sorry if Im been slow and if I have missed out peeps, I've only glanced over the thread......

Missed you all xxxxxx :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Missed you Twister! Sometimes you just need a break from BnB, which I completely understand. I'm glad the journal idea is helping you :hugs:

Hope things are getting better - don't feel the need to talk about it if you don't want to hun, but at the same time we're always here if you need to cry/rant or anything.

:hug:


----------



## xxemmyxx

That's good mrs s, hope that eases your mind tonight a bit xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi twister, good to hear from you! Hope things are looking a bit brighter for you :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck MrsS. Glad they are seeing you today.

Twister I can't really offer you advise but just take it easy and relax a bit.

AFM I had some blood when I wiped yesterday, but now my cm is stretchy like its getting ready to o. So you never know.


----------



## Laubull

Thank you twister, it will be you soon  Glad the journal is helping, well done flapjack for a great idea!

I've been feeling far too good today, it's worrying particularly after an low temp this morning. Please stick baby!

Fingers crossed for ALL of you girls 

X


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hey Lady's hope you don't mind me joining your group, My name is Britney I found out I was pregnant August 15,2012. My husband and I miscarriage on the August 23, 2012 at 5 weeks 3 days. It was so devastating for us we have been trying since February when my lovely husband made it home safely to me after his deployment to Afghanistan. We are trying to conceive before my first cycle I haven't been catching my dbo so I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. Its been three weeks since I stop bleeding and my cycle is always normal so hoping I don't receive it in 3 weeks. Patiently waiting my 6 week mark to test.


----------



## xxemmyxx

BritneyNChris said:


> Hey Lady's hope you don't mind me joining your group, My name is Britney I found out I was pregnant August 15,2012. My husband and I miscarriage on the August 23, 2012 at 5 weeks 3 days. It was so devastating for us we have been trying since February when my lovely husband made it home safely to me after his deployment to Afghanistan. We are trying to conceive before my first cycle I haven't been catching my dbo so I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. Its been three weeks since I stop bleeding and my cycle is always normal so hoping I don't receive it in 3 weeks. Patiently waiting my 6 week mark to test.

Hi britney! Welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon, first cycle after mc can be a little bit crazy but fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Laubull

Welcome Britney and sorry to hear about your mc, I hope you caught that egg first time of trying 

x


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome Britney, sorry for you mc. We're both currently in the same boat. Look out for all the pre-pregnancy signs.


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome Britney. Sorry for your loss and I hope you get your rainbow BFP soon!

How are all my girlies today?

I've been doing my pilates DVD everyday since August 24th (except two days) and have a weigh in on Saturday. I've definitely lost weight. My muffin top has decreased and my tummy is a bit flater. My legs look a bit leaner and my jeans are a bit looser... FX!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Flapjack that is impressive! Everyday! I think I need to start doing that! Which dvd are you using? X


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi BritneyNChris welcome and sorry for your loss fx'd for you x :)

flapjack good luck with your weigh in sounds like you have been working hard.
i would love to be able to do excercise just to tone up but i just give up to easy as no i dont need to lose weight.

afm - saw the gp last night and luckly there is nothing concerning her when she felt my tummy so prob not a cyst or a tube problem. been told to take it easy and see how it goes, got to have some bloods done to check every thing is ok from the mc and she is also doing a blood pregnancy test. having the bloods done on thursday so wont know till next week but that is kind of a good thing as i am not due AF until sat/sun and always wait a week after that before testing. so bloods will be back prob by mid week so will try not to speak to dr untill i get back from holiday if af does not arrive as (this might sound a bit silly) but although we really want a BFP i dont wont it to over shaddow the holiday with worry in case somthing goes wrong again. although i think if the test comes back BFP my dr will be toooo excited and will ring me to let me know.


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks guys. I have Pilates Weight Loss for Dummies, but just bought 10 minute Perfect Pilates Body to spice things up a bit!

Glad to hear they are looking into things for you Mrs S. I hope you have a nice holiday!

xxx


----------



## Laubull

Well done flapjack on the pilates, that sounds fab!


----------



## twister7

Great the docs are looking after you Mrs S..:)

Well done you Flapjack, I have been trying to loose weight, I need to loose loads and loads, I started Myfitnesspal properly yesterday, and managed 15 mins on the exercises bike, it nearly killed me lol....
Just before I fell pregnant in April I had started My fitness pal in the Jan and managed to loose 2 stone, felt great ( was still loads overweight ) but felt good and a lot healthier and fitter, but then when I fell pregnant that went out the window somewhat.
Then since my MC in may I have put 3 1/2 stone on really really quick, its really getting me down so have decided to do something about it AGAIN!!!! lol.....
Doctor did say a lot of it was maybe due to coming off quite strong Anti depressants but all the same I want to feel happier and healthier.
I have decided to focus on lossing weight and getting healthier rather than obsessing about TTC, Im not charting this month or anything really, just going to see what occurs and focus on been happy first... :)

"Move more eat less" is my moto for today...... though my moto for tomorrow might be "CAKE" lol..;)
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

I like both mottos! :haha: You definitely don't look overweight Twister!

Yes, being a bit healthier and fitter has made me feel a heck of a lot better about myself. We can all do it! Team Fit! 

I was never one to do sports at school and I hate gyms. I hate running outside because it seems pointless and I hate getting stitches! That's why this Pilates DVD has really struck a chord with me! Hope it continues!

xxx


----------



## twister7

Flapjack......... You are officially my new besy mate lol ( thanks for saying my pic does me justice) nice to hear words of encouragement even if's not as I see it.. :hugs:

I truly are becoming a believer in healthy body,healthy mind. Also believe that the people you end up surrounding yourself with have a very deep and influentional impact on how you think and behave......
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## BritneyNChris

xxemmyxx said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hey Lady's hope you don't mind me joining your group, My name is Britney I found out I was pregnant August 15,2012. My husband and I miscarriage on the August 23, 2012 at 5 weeks 3 days. It was so devastating for us we have been trying since February when my lovely husband made it home safely to me after his deployment to Afghanistan. We are trying to conceive before my first cycle I haven't been catching my dbo so I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place. Its been three weeks since I stop bleeding and my cycle is always normal so hoping I don't receive it in 3 weeks. Patiently waiting my 6 week mark to test.
> 
> Hi britney! Welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs: hope you get your BFP soon, first cycle after mc can be a little bit crazy but fingers crossed for you xxClick to expand...

Hi Emmy Thank you so much for welcoming me, I hope I get one too but if not I have until the end of this year to try :). I've been looking for the right group and had my heart set on your guys group:happydance: Thanks a lot again :dust: to you.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Thank You Ladies (Laubull,Flapjack, Mrs_s) so much for accepting me in your group. I really am thankful :)


----------



## horseypants

happy to see your bright shiny faces :)


----------



## markswife10

I just got a positive OPK!!!!!! EEEEPS! Finally on CD 24. My temp also dipped today, so looks like O is on the horizon! SO excited! lol! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## horseypants

i may be o-ing too :) yay 2ww, here we come


----------



## markswife10

horseypants said:


> i may be o-ing too :) yay 2ww, here we come


Woohoo!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Laubull

Good luck girls, I hope the tww goes quickly and there's a BFP waiting for you at the end of it! X


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck you guys. I think I'm almost at the end of my tww. My symptoms are very promising. Just a couple of questions. When do you test if its before your first AF and to all those already with a BFP did you have any symptoms before you tested?


----------



## Laubull

Mummy2o I tested 1 day before AF was due, I'd been getting a tiny bit of indigestion, tight feeling down there, sore boobs and I had implantation bleeding. But everyone is different, with my first pregnancy the only reason I tested was because I was late!

Good luck, when will you test?

X


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck girls! Now go and do some funky love!

Twister - Yes I also believe you need to surround yourself with positivity. It's hard to find sometimes... I really dislike my job at the moment, but I'm really lucky that I have funny and supportive colleagues (and you guys on BnB :shhh:) or I don't know how I'd cope!

My new SIL tagged me on Facebook at her wedding over a month ago (a few days after my last MC) and I look so bloated and yucky! Double chin alert! I really want to detag them, but is there some sort of etiquette about this? 

Mummy2o - When to test - that's the million dollar question really! I suppose I'd _try_ to wait 2 weeks after O, but I'd probs cave and test at 10dpo :haha: 

Symptoms are so similar to AF symptoms - bloatiness, loads of watery CM, twitchy eye haha:), sore boobs. Sometimes no symptoms is a symptom!
Hope that helps. Try Countdown to Pregnancy website that has a percentage of symptoms per dpo.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have period pains and sore boobs but not af yet...hopefully she doesn't show up! She is due tomorrow I reckon! Obviously I have done a million hpt's and they are all neg but I'm still crossing my fingers for a miracle xx good luck everyone xxx


----------



## flapjack10

FX Emmy! Hope it's just a shy BFP! At least if she does come, you can start afresh. That's how I felt when I got my AF after my first MC, after feeling a bit gutted obviously.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks flapjack! I'm unsure of my dates anyway cus my cycle is all over the place, I'm expecting af to come but still being positive, if af does arrive then I have to call the doctor and go get blood taken on diff days to start testing my hormones so even if there no bfp I feel a bit better knowing I'm getting somewhere with that. Someone said I look slim today ooooo check me out lol x


----------



## flapjack10

Ooooh get you! :D Skinny minnie!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck emmy. Hopefully AF stays away.

I think I've had implantation bleeding. It was for 30 minutes two days and not really proper bleeding just when I wiped on the first day and the second just a bit more spotting but didn't really needed anything but used a liner just incase. I thought it was my AF to be honest especially as I was having AF like cramps.
I've been more tired also, and have a cold which I can't shift which I had in previous pregnancies, my boobs aren't that sore as such, just the nipples are sensitive to touch. Also a strange one but sorry if its TMI I'm taking forever to orgasm which again only happens when I pregnant. As for testing, I was NTNP so I didn't really monitor when I ovulated. However I have two possible AF dates. One would be this friday as that would keep me on track with my normal cycle (which went back to normal after giving birth to my son) and the other would be monday which would be when I passed the sac 4 weeks ago. Might buy a test tomorrow since I'm in sainsburys then anyway and try FMU on friday?


----------



## flapjack10

Symptoms sound good (nothing is TMI on here lol)!

Up to you when to test hun, hope it's a BFP for you!

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck mummy2o xxx


----------



## Laubull

Fingers crossed for you Emmy and mummy2o!

X


----------



## horseypants

emmy, i was so expecting to be in the 2ww but havent o-ed! i think this is either going to be a looooooooooong cycle or an anovulatory one :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

I javnt been temping so I dunno if I o'ed I'm just hoping!! If you don't O u don't get a period do you?? Has that ever happened to u before horsey? Xx


----------



## mummy2o

I don't believe you do Emmy


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hey Ladies
I was wondering if any one has felt sharp shooting pains in their vagina before I've been getting this pain on and off and it really sucks I don't know what could be going on :(


----------



## mrs_swj2be

sorry i havnt been around much this week been ablolutly manic packing and getting sorted for my hoilday.
i think i am now out for this month as had some relly strong AF cramps this afternoon and have now started spotting.
i am not due till saturday/sunday.
typical as i will be on holiday.

any way fd'd for all ladies in the 2ww or waiting to test.

i will be around still even though im on holiday.

xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> sorry i havnt been around much this week been ablolutly manic packing and getting sorted for my hoilday.
> i think i am now out for this month as had some relly strong AF cramps this afternoon and have now started spotting.
> i am not due till saturday/sunday.
> typical as i will be on holiday.
> 
> any way fd'd for all ladies in the 2ww or waiting to test.
> 
> i will be around still even though im on holiday.
> 
> xx

Holidays have an amazing way of making the witch show her face!! Relax and enjoy yourself xx


----------



## horseypants

emmy, i think it's happened before that it takes forever to get af - maybe twice in my life. i think sometimes you dont ovulate though and af does come on time? my cycles are so long, who knows what on time is anyway.


----------



## horseypants

BritneyNChris, last time that happened to me, i was pg


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, i think it's happened before that it takes forever to get af - maybe twice in my life. i think sometimes you dont ovulate though and af does come on time? my cycles are so long, who knows what on time is anyway.

I googled obviously cus that's what I doooo!! And it said that if you don't ovulate you don't get a natural period, if you bleed it's cus of a dip in oestrogen or that the uterine lining gets so thick it has to shed...I have had 7 week cycles before and I don't think I ovulated during them, I don't know but I just had a feeling I didn't xx


----------



## BritneyNChris

horseypants said:


> BritneyNChris, last time that happened to me, i was pg

Well I miscarriaged 5 weeks ago, that also what my close friend told me she is 40 weeks pregnant and has them now but not when she wasn't pregnant. My husband and I were trying to get pregnant after our loss but I don't think I'm pregnant its to early to even tell. But thanks much for responding.


----------



## markswife10

I do believe I'm in the 2WW now. My temp was up this morning :)


----------



## markswife10

BritneyNChris, I had that when I was pregnant. It happened a LOT when I was pregnant. Haven't had it since or before.


----------



## BritneyNChris

markswife10 said:


> BritneyNChris, I had that when I was pregnant. It happened a LOT when I was pregnant. Haven't had it since or before.

Thanks I made a doctors appointment for monday. I hope its because im pregnant again  baby dust to everyone <3


----------



## flapjack10

BritneyNChris said:


> Hey Ladies
> I was wondering if any one has felt sharp shooting pains in their vagina before I've been getting this pain on and off and it really sucks I don't know what could be going on :(

I had this when I was pg, but also once when I thought I was ovulating?

FX you're preggo!

Markswife! 2WW wahhooo! 

Sorry to you ladies having these horrifically long cycles! Damn you witch!

Mwah!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Markswife. I'll send some babydust your way.

Britney looking forward to hearing your results.

AFM I went to the doctor today about something unrelated and thought I'd bring up my 2 days of spotting (well the 30 minutes on both days) and he thinks that was probably my period. So now not sure what to think.


----------



## flapjack10

I don't know hun? So confusing!

xxx


----------



## BritneyNChris

flapjack10 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies
> I was wondering if any one has felt sharp shooting pains in their vagina before I've been getting this pain on and off and it really sucks I don't know what could be going on :(
> 
> I had this when I was pg, but also once when I thought I was ovulating?
> 
> FX you're preggo!
> 
> Markswife! 2WW wahhooo!
> 
> Sorry to you ladies having these horrifically long cycles! Damn you witch!
> 
> Mwah!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I didn't have it the first time around if I am pregnant, and never happened to me when I was ovulating these past couple of days have been the worse. This morning the sharp shooting pain woke me up then went away they come and go but not everyday. I'm going to text in the morning I will keep you guys posted <3


----------



## BritneyNChris

Thanks Mummy2o I will keep you posted on my results in the A.M. along with my doctor visit on Monday.


----------



## mummy2o

This will be a rant so I'm sorry before hand but I'm just frustrated.

I'm constipated which is not fun at the best of times, then to top it off I'm beginning to get a urine infection, which to the amount of times I've peed lately wouldn't be surprised. I still haven't got my first AF and holding off a pregnancy test (more for my own peace of mind) until Wednesday as OH is moaning about wasting money on unimportant things, especially if it comes back negative. I am still sleeping more than normal, I still have my cold and getting aches and pains all over my body, one minute lower back, next cramps, next headache. I can't stand, sit or lay anywhere as I just can't get comfy atm :(


----------



## markswife10

Fingers crossed BritneyNChris!!!! 

Mummy2o hope all of your symptoms are from pregnancy! 

Thanks girls! I'm quite sure I am 2 DPO today because my temp was even higher today. I SOOOO hope we made a baby, but we will find out in about 12ish days or so.


----------



## Libbysmum

My question is...If you don't wait for AF then how do you tell if you are or are not pregnant? Am I suppose to just wait til I feel sore breasts and feel nauseated? I mean with my first pregnancy I just felt "different" even before AF was due I "knew" I was...got a test done 5 days before I was expecting the flow and bingo...two lovely little lines...but with my 2nd pregnancy...I had no symptoms and didn't even know til 9 days after missing my AF however even though at 6wks and 3 days we had a heartbeat by 11wks I had a mc. Now I was thinking TTC but haven't had the AF and am thinking how will I know? Do I just wait til I can't do up my top button on my jeans? Sorry for the long post...I am just curious.


----------



## Libbysmum

markswife10 said:


> Fingers crossed BritneyNChris!!!!
> 
> Mummy2o hope all of your symptoms are from pregnancy!
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm quite sure I am 2 DPO today because my temp was even higher today. I SOOOO hope we made a baby, but we will find out in about 12ish days or so.

Hey Markswife do you remember me from the other forum? I am sorry about your loss...just wondering how I take off my lily thingo and change it now that I am no longer preggers? I am so not very technical.:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Libbysmum said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed BritneyNChris!!!!
> 
> Mummy2o hope all of your symptoms are from pregnancy!
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm quite sure I am 2 DPO today because my temp was even higher today. I SOOOO hope we made a baby, but we will find out in about 12ish days or so.
> 
> Hey Markswife do you remember me from the other forum? I am sorry about your loss...just wondering how I take off my lily thingo and change it now that I am no longer preggers? I am so not very technical.:hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Libbysmum, yes I do remember you! I'm sorry for your loss too hun! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: To take your ticker off go to the user CP at the top, then under "settings and options" on the left side of the screen you will see "edit signature". Click that and it will bring you a box with all your codes in it. select everything from [ url ] to [ /url ] (no spaces) and delete it. 

To answer your other question, how long ago did you MC? For me I had been checking my HCG and it was negative just over a week ago, and I've been taking my BBT and OPK's to see if I ovulate so I know when to expect AF. I'm 2DPO right now. So now, knowing I have negative HCG, any positive HCG home pregnancy test will tell me I'm pregnant if I am. Or if I'm late for my AF which should be here in less than 2 weeks provided I'm not preggo. If you haven't tracked anything, though, did your doc tell you how many weeks you should expect AF? If you haven't had her by the time your doc told you she should show, then I would take a test just to see. :) :hugs::hugs::hugs: again hun! Hopefully we will both be preggo again very soon!


----------



## horseypants

mark'swife 10, i got a smiley face today, hopefully ill see a temp rise tomorrow and i'll be with you in the 2ww :dust:


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you so much Markswife, I hope that fixed the issue with Lilypie. I was told by the hospital that I should get the AF anytime from 4-6wks... so I guess anytime now...Do you get paranoid about it. Every time I go out I am thinking "What if I get it today?" I worry that I will have to rush home and change my clothes or something. I haven't been checking my Hcg levels or anything...so I have no idea if I am positive still or not.


----------



## mummy2o

libbysmum, I am in the same boat. They never told me to check if I got a negative pregnancy test or my bloods, they just said you can try again now. They never even told me when to count the first day of my miscarriage so really confused about the whole thing. (My doctor said from the first day of bleeding when I saw him, but I decided to count it from when I passed) which would give me 4 weeks monday. I will be testing thursday morning (or wednesday evening if I can't wait). If it is infact positive I will probably phone the doctor or midwife and ask for my bloods to be done to see what is going on.


----------



## xxemmyxx

When I mc the doctor made me come back to the hospital every week where they tested my hcg levels until it was eventually 0 and therefore a negative hpt and then they discharged me sayin I could expect a period within 4-6 weeks and if I don't to do a test. So many women I see on here don't get this treatment, they just get told they are having a mc and it's never followed up. My doctor said they monitor that the mc is problem free and that everything comes away how it should and that no tissue is retained still giving off hcg etc, it also gave me a bit if closure with that pregnancy cus the worst feeling is still getting positive hpt and feeling pregnant when you know your not really anymore so once I got a 0 level I knew I could start trying again.
Sorry for the rant but I can't believe some doctors just leave you to work it all out by yourself :hugs: 
If you are trying before your AF comes, you can ovulate as sson as 10-14 days after first day of mc so 4 weeks after mc you could become pregnant again, only way to tell is POAS lol if you don't get your AF by 6 weeks after mc I would POAS again lol! But also bear in mind that sometimes first cycle after mc can be very long or you don't ovulate, good luck newbies xxxx:dust:


----------



## markswife10

horseypants said:


> mark'swife 10, i got a smiley face today, hopefully ill see a temp rise tomorrow and i'll be with you in the 2ww :dust:



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Woooot!!!! I got my crosshairs today on FF, so definitely in the 2WW :) Can't wait for you to join me!


----------



## markswife10

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you so much Markswife, I hope that fixed the issue with Lilypie. I was told by the hospital that I should get the AF anytime from 4-6wks... so I guess anytime now...Do you get paranoid about it. Every time I go out I am thinking "What if I get it today?" I worry that I will have to rush home and change my clothes or something. I haven't been checking my Hcg levels or anything...so I have no idea if I am positive still or not.

That would be frustrating! Hopefully you will get her soon so you can know where in your cycle you are :) :hugs: OR better yet, hoping your preg so you don't have to worry about it ;) It is frustrating not knowing when to expect her. Since I've been tracking I know pretty much when to expect her (about 10-11 days from now). I"m hoping soo much that she doesn't show though...


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> When I mc the doctor made me come back to the hospital every week where they tested my hcg levels until it was eventually 0 and therefore a negative hpt and then they discharged me sayin I could expect a period within 4-6 weeks and if I don't to do a test. So many women I see on here don't get this treatment, they just get told they are having a mc and it's never followed up. My doctor said they monitor that the mc is problem free and that everything comes away how it should and that no tissue is retained still giving off hcg etc, it also gave me a bit if closure with that pregnancy cus the worst feeling is still getting positive hpt and feeling pregnant when you know your not really anymore so once I got a 0 level I knew I could start trying again.
> Sorry for the rant but I can't believe some doctors just leave you to work it all out by yourself :hugs:
> If you are trying before your AF comes, you can ovulate as sson as 10-14 days after first day of mc so 4 weeks after mc you could become pregnant again, only way to tell is POAS lol if you don't get your AF by 6 weeks after mc I would POAS again lol! But also bear in mind that sometimes first cycle after mc can be very long or you don't ovulate, good luck newbies xxxx:dust:

My HCG levels were monitored by the Dr. too. They checked them on my follow-up appointment and then once a week until they reached under 5 where they wanted them to make sure that nothing remained in my uterus that could cause an infection (they only had to draw my blood twice because my blood dropped within 3 weeks). On my 2nd draw it was a 4. Now knowing when my O was I know when to expect Af (the Dr. told me between 4-6 weeks, going from my O date it will be around 5 and a half weeks).


----------



## xxemmyxx

Still no AF or BFP! This is so frustrating!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

markswife10 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Markswife, I hope that fixed the issue with Lilypie. I was told by the hospital that I should get the AF anytime from 4-6wks... so I guess anytime now...Do you get paranoid about it. Every time I go out I am thinking "What if I get it today?" I worry that I will have to rush home and change my clothes or something. I haven't been checking my Hcg levels or anything...so I have no idea if I am positive still or not.
> 
> That would be frustrating! Hopefully you will get her soon so you can know where in your cycle you are :) :hugs: OR better yet, hoping your preg so you don't have to worry about it ;) It is frustrating not knowing when to expect her. Since I've been tracking I know pretty much when to expect her (about 10-11 days from now). I"m hoping soo much that she doesn't show though...Click to expand...

Thank you so much...yeh It was my birthday the other day and I was too scared to take wine with my meal on the off chance I am preggers. I hope that you are preggers and everything goes well for you this time round!:hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Libbysmum said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Markswife, I hope that fixed the issue with Lilypie. I was told by the hospital that I should get the AF anytime from 4-6wks... so I guess anytime now...Do you get paranoid about it. Every time I go out I am thinking "What if I get it today?" I worry that I will have to rush home and change my clothes or something. I haven't been checking my Hcg levels or anything...so I have no idea if I am positive still or not.
> 
> That would be frustrating! Hopefully you will get her soon so you can know where in your cycle you are :) :hugs: OR better yet, hoping your preg so you don't have to worry about it ;) It is frustrating not knowing when to expect her. Since I've been tracking I know pretty much when to expect her (about 10-11 days from now). I"m hoping soo much that she doesn't show though...Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much...yeh It was my birthday the other day and I was too scared to take wine with my meal on the off chance I am preggers. I hope that you are preggers and everything goes well for you this time round!:hugs:Click to expand...


Fingers crossed we both are! :) :hugs: Are you going to test if AF doesn't show soon?


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> Still no AF or BFP! This is so frustrating!!!


Boooo!!!! :nope: Hopefully one or the other will show soon (preferably the BFP)!!!! :flower:


----------



## BritneyNChris

So ladies I think AF is coming but not sure been having really bad headaches and really sore nipples. I have my appointment tomorrow for my woman check up, I will keep you ladies posted. Hope all had a great weekend!


----------



## Libbysmum

Tiny bit of spotting today...maybe the start of AF? Who knows?


----------



## BritneyNChris

Libbysmum, 

I hope it may be the start of something more special for you. But if it may be AF then you can always start trying again after. God bless you.

~Britney~


----------



## markswife10

Hopefully the spotting is implantation bleeding Libbysmum, but if it is AF at least you know what your body is doing! :)

BritneyNChris, did AF come for you? 

AFM, nothing new. 5 DPO, taking progesterone cream every day now in my LP. I had some spotting today, not sure if it was breakthrough bleeding from progesterone cream or what, but it quit relatively quickly. Weird.


----------



## BritneyNChris

MarksWife I didn't start AF yet. About to head out to my doctor's appointment should find out where all this cramping is coming from. I hope they should know something along with my sore breast and headaches.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have no af, sore breasts, cramping and headaches but all bfn! So I shall be interested to hear what they say to you, good luck xx


----------



## BritneyNChris

Emmy my doctor couldn't really figure out what was wrong with me she stated that headaches could come from the roller coaster with my body changing after the mc but after my pap she had me go to the lab for a urine sample for more testing I haven't received a call back from her yet due to them closing at 4pm so right about the time I left out of the lab it was 350pm my time so maybe tomorrow I will get a call stating my results. It could all be in my head though so I'm not keeping my hopes up but good luck to you maybe af won't come maybe you got it this time around my prayers go out to you girl :)


----------



## mummy2o

Still no AF for me either. Not tested yet, but will in the next couple of days. I don't have any symtoms for either so not sure which way it will go bed I did notice a small bleed (only when wiping) after :sex: yesterday.

Good luck Britney.

Hope you get answers soon emmy.

Good luck Libby. I've had one time spotting earlier in the month so convince AF would show up but so far has stayed away


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm not sure exactly how late I am but its been over 4 weeks since I last bled, I have a pelvic scan booked on 1st october, if I still havnt got af by then I will go see doctor, I don't think I ovulated cus I didn't get a positive opk so I think that's why my period is missing! I have done at least 10 hpt's...this totally sucks!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies...I have no cramping just a tiny bit of blood mostly noticed when wiping...I am guessing it it AF but seems a little on the light side. I am not use to that. As far as my irritability goes for that time of the month...it is up to the roof! I just got cranky at my DH because I asked how to spell fluo...as in Fluorescence and he spelled "Fluorescent" and I snapped at him that I didn't want to spell the word "fluorescent" to which he got upset and went to bed without me. :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol sounds like the kinda arguments I have with my OH, silly ones! Xx


----------



## markswife10

My silly POAS addict has returned... I tested at 6DPO... BFN of course, lol! When will I learn? :blush: *face palm*


----------



## mummy2o

AF just arrived for me. I'm so happy. I now know where I stand and can try again in a few days. There was no spotting or warning just happened when I wasn't expecting it. Now to order some ovulation tests.


----------



## flapjack10

mummy2o said:


> This will be a rant so I'm sorry before hand but I'm just frustrated.
> 
> I'm constipated which is not fun at the best of times, then to top it off I'm beginning to get a urine infection, which to the amount of times I've peed lately wouldn't be surprised. I still haven't got my first AF and holding off a pregnancy test (more for my own peace of mind) until Wednesday as OH is moaning about wasting money on unimportant things, especially if it comes back negative. I am still sleeping more than normal, I still have my cold and getting aches and pains all over my body, one minute lower back, next cramps, next headache. I can't stand, sit or lay anywhere as I just can't get comfy atm :(

:hugs:



horseypants said:


> mark'swife 10, i got a smiley face today, hopefully ill see a temp rise tomorrow and i'll be with you in the 2ww :dust:

:happydance::happydance:



xxemmyxx said:


> Still no AF or BFP! This is so frustrating!!!

:hugs::grr::hugs:



mummy2o said:


> AF just arrived for me. I'm so happy. I now know where I stand and can try again in a few days. There was no spotting or warning just happened when I wasn't expecting it. Now to order some ovulation tests.

:hugs: But yes, now you know where you stand! Also we're cycle buddies as my AF has just arrived! :haha:

Love to you all. Got my hosp appointment tomorrow. They'll probs just take some blood tests etc. I hope they give me the go ahead to TTC this month.

xxxxx


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> AF just arrived for me. I'm so happy. I now know where I stand and can try again in a few days. There was no spotting or warning just happened when I wasn't expecting it. Now to order some ovulation tests.
> 
> :hugs: But yes, now you know where you stand! Also we're cycle buddies as my AF has just arrived! :haha:
> 
> Love to you all. Got my hosp appointment tomorrow. They'll probs just take some blood tests etc. I hope they give me the go ahead to TTC this month.
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...

I'll join you as cycle buddies as AF just arrived for me too. It's good to know everything is working normal again! And Mummy, my AF started the same way -no spotting leading up to it, it just came.

Good luck at the doctor flapjack! I hope everything comes back perfect and you get the go ahead



xxemmyxx said:


> I'm not sure exactly how late I am but its been over 4 weeks since I last bled, I have a pelvic scan booked on 1st october, if I still havnt got af by then I will go see doctor, I don't think I ovulated cus I didn't get a positive opk so I think that's why my period is missing! I have done at least 10 hpt's...this totally sucks!!

That must be so frustrating! I hope everything works itself out soon. 



markswife10 said:


> My silly POAS addict has returned... I tested at 6DPO... BFN of course, lol! When will I learn? :blush: *face palm*

:haha: It's hard to resist the urge to POAS haha I hope you get a BFP the next time you test!


----------



## xxemmyxx

TMI but I had brown on the tissue when I wiped, :growlmad: never had spotting before but since miscarriage it happens before AF, last month I spotted for a week before AF so I really hope that doesn't happen again! If I get AF tomorrow I will be cycle buddies with a few of you too! Fingers crossed!

I don't know what to do though cus I have to call the doctors when I get my period to make an appointment for the next day to take blood, so do you think that's the first day of proper bleeding or from today wen I first start spotting? Cus I spotted for so long last month I'm not sure when to call cd1, any ideas??


----------



## horseypants

call them anyway but cd1 is full flow......


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> call them anyway but cd1 is full flow......

Hi horseypants! Yeah I thought it was, especially if I spot for quite a few days, I'm waiting for the doctor to call me back x

How are you anyway? Xx


----------



## markswife10

Silly me POAS again today (I never learn, lol) :blush::haha: BFN of course. Hoping hoping hoping I get a BFP really soon! I have this intense desire to be pregnant again (much more intense than before the MC and I wanted a baby badly then). Also felt a tiny bit sad missing my little bean we lost :( It's amazing how much you can miss someone you never met! :cry: Hopefully we will have our sticky bean on the way VERY soon! 

Oh, and I've been having a ton of AF-ish cramps today, I seriously had to check my panties when I went to the bathroom to double check she wasn't here. I know it is WAY early for her, though, so ahh, hope it means something else! 

Hope everyone else is doing well! Sorry to those who had AF show up :( :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Marks wife fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and the doctor rang...so rude! He said "you have answered your own question, spotting is spotting and period is period" 

So that was me told!


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Emmy! OMGosh! I think I *may* have just gotten a super faint BFP! Oh I hope it isn't some stupid fluke or something, the line showed up in the time limit. If this isn't a BFP I'm going to be SO mad!
 



Attached Files:







faintposedited.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Laubull

Omgggg Markswife I think I see it too! You have to test again tomo morning with fmu. Was it a cheapie test, if so try a frer or digi. Fingers crossed for you 

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> Thanks Emmy! OMGosh! I think I *may* have just gotten a super faint BFP! Oh I hope it isn't some stupid fluke or something, the line showed up in the time limit. If this isn't a BFP I'm going to be SO mad!

On the bottom one I can defo see a line! What time of day did u do the test? FMU might give a better result, really hope it's a BFP for you xxxxx


----------



## BritneyNChris

First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I zoomed in and I can see a faint line on the top pic too!! Defo use a digi or frer with FMU! It's looking good xxxx


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Emmy! OMGosh! I think I *may* have just gotten a super faint BFP! Oh I hope it isn't some stupid fluke or something, the line showed up in the time limit. If this isn't a BFP I'm going to be SO mad!
> 
> On the bottom one I can defo see a line! What time of day did u do the test? FMU might give a better result, really hope it's a BFP for you xxxxxClick to expand...

I tested like 4:30 in the afternoon. I actually got better results the last 2 pregnancies with afternoon urine than I did FMU. IDK why but I did. lol! eeps, I hope this is a BFP!


----------



## xxemmyxx

BritneyNChris said:


> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.

Sorry u got AF :hugs: but at least you got it and now r cd1 this could be the very beginning of the cycle you get your BFP xx


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> I zoomed in and I can see a faint line on the top pic too!! Defo use a digi or frer with FMU! It's looking good xxxx

Thanks hun, I'll probably keep testing for a couple of days and if they get darker (hope hope hope) I will get a FRER and maybe a clearblue! If you are there LO, PLEASE stick!


----------



## markswife10

BritneyNChris said:


> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.

Sorry you got AF :hugs::hugs::hugs: :( 

And thanks hun! I hope this line gets darker and darker!


----------



## BritneyNChris

I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.


----------



## markswife10

Laubull said:


> Omgggg Markswife I think I see it too! You have to test again tomo morning with fmu. Was it a cheapie test, if so try a frer or digi. Fingers crossed for you
> 
> Baby dust to all!
> 
> X

Thanks Laubull!!!! :) Yay for your ticker! :happydance: I will probably test with these for a couple more days and if they get darker will try a FRER and digi :) Please get darker line! Please! And, yes, these are IC's.


----------



## markswife10

BritneyNChris said:


> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.

I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!


----------



## BritneyNChris

xxemmyxx said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.
> 
> Sorry u got AF :hugs: but at least you got it and now r cd1 this could be the very beginning of the cycle you get your BFP xxClick to expand...

True hunny  its not so much Im upset about it I'm just glad I will be able to monitor better this time around after my miscarriage last month on the 23rd kinda surprised it came so quick I got AF on the 25 of this month so maybe if I knew it was going to come so quickly after I could have monitored it better. If that makes sense. Hopefully I get my BFP next month  Im shooting to get one by the end of the year for sure.


----------



## markswife10

BritneyNChris said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.
> 
> Sorry u got AF :hugs: but at least you got it and now r cd1 this could be the very beginning of the cycle you get your BFP xxClick to expand...
> 
> True hunny  its not so much Im upset about it I'm just glad I will be able to monitor better this time around after my miscarriage last month on the 23rd kinda surprised it came so quick I got AF on the 25 of this month so maybe if I knew it was going to come so quickly after I could have monitored it better. If that makes sense. Hopefully I get my BFP next month  Im shooting to get one by the end of the year for sure.Click to expand...

That's great she came quickly for you! I hope next month is your lucky month!!! :)


----------



## BritneyNChris

markswife10 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.
> 
> Sorry you got AF :hugs::hugs::hugs: :(
> 
> And thanks hun! I hope this line gets darker and darker!Click to expand...

Thanks hunn hoping to try again after AF. I also hope it only gets darker for you


----------



## BritneyNChris

markswife10 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.
> 
> I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!Click to expand...

Thanks hunn I will have to look into that beats spending 14 dollars for 2 test everytime I feel the need to test lol.


----------



## BritneyNChris

markswife10 said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.
> 
> Sorry u got AF :hugs: but at least you got it and now r cd1 this could be the very beginning of the cycle you get your BFP xxClick to expand...
> 
> True hunny  its not so much Im upset about it I'm just glad I will be able to monitor better this time around after my miscarriage last month on the 23rd kinda surprised it came so quick I got AF on the 25 of this month so maybe if I knew it was going to come so quickly after I could have monitored it better. If that makes sense. Hopefully I get my BFP next month  Im shooting to get one by the end of the year for sure.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great she came quickly for you! I hope next month is your lucky month!!! :)Click to expand...

 me too me too me too lol. I'm sure god will bless me! If not I know my babyandbumps girls will send lots of baby dust my way along the way.


----------



## xxemmyxx

BritneyNChris said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.
> 
> I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunn I will have to look into that beats spending 14 dollars for 2 test everytime I feel the need to test lol.Click to expand...

I got my cheapie's off eBay, 60 opk's and 30 hpt's for £7 lol! They are called very sensitive but I'm not sure how sensitive they are! In the past I have had a few grey looking lines on hpt's that aren't evaps cus they came up straight away but they are still BFN's I might try the wondfo's next as I have used all the hpt's in 2 months!!! Hahah how POAS addict is that!


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.
> 
> I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunn I will have to look into that beats spending 14 dollars for 2 test everytime I feel the need to test lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I got my cheapie's off eBay, 60 opk's and 30 hpt's for £7 lol! They are called very sensitive but I'm not sure how sensitive they are! In the past I have had a few grey looking lines on hpt's that aren't evaps cus they came up straight away but they are still BFN's I might try the wondfo's next as I have used all the hpt's in 2 months!!! Hahah how POAS addict is that!Click to expand...

LOL! Well when I got my last BFP I used 50 tests with that BFP just watching them get darker every day! LOL! So definitely understand the POAS addiction! ;) A lot of girls I know on another forum use Wondfos all the time, they rarely get evaps and are as sensitive or more sensitive than FRER!


----------



## BritneyNChris

xxemmyxx said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.
> 
> I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunn I will have to look into that beats spending 14 dollars for 2 test everytime I feel the need to test lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I got my cheapie's off eBay, 60 opk's and 30 hpt's for £7 lol! They are called very sensitive but I'm not sure how sensitive they are! In the past I have had a few grey looking lines on hpt's that aren't evaps cus they came up straight away but they are still BFN's I might try the wondfo's next as I have used all the hpt's in 2 months!!! Hahah how POAS addict is that!Click to expand...

Aww thanks Emmy I will def. get a few of each kind and then the only time I will buy clear blue or first response is when I get a few positives


----------



## BritneyNChris

markswife10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> I have a question where can I find some cheapie test like yours Markswife Im def tired of buying the more expensive ones especially to get a BFN. I would def love to get some of those before spending money on an expensive one.
> 
> I got them on Amazon :) They are called Wondfo tests. They are very sensitive, too (obviously, lol it's only 7DPO). :) I think I paid $25 for 50 of them? lol!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hunn I will have to look into that beats spending 14 dollars for 2 test everytime I feel the need to test lol.Click to expand...
> 
> I got my cheapie's off eBay, 60 opk's and 30 hpt's for £7 lol! They are called very sensitive but I'm not sure how sensitive they are! In the past I have had a few grey looking lines on hpt's that aren't evaps cus they came up straight away but they are still BFN's I might try the wondfo's next as I have used all the hpt's in 2 months!!! Hahah how POAS addict is that!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL! Well when I got my last BFP I used 50 tests with that BFP just watching them get darker every day! LOL! So definitely understand the POAS addiction! ;) A lot of girls I know on another forum use Wondfos all the time, they rarely get evaps and are as sensitive or more sensitive than FRER!Click to expand...

 Lol if I had that many test I would probably go though all of them as well hahaha.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies, I def. got my Af...this is day 3 if you count the spotting from earlier...still not very heavy but maybe that is normal to have a weird one after a miscarriage?
So we will be trying again in a few days.


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy my doctor said spotting after a mc can sometimes be a period :S I honestly don't think they do enough studying on female bodies and fertility at medical school.

Woot I got lots of cycle buddies :D


----------



## mummy2o

I can see your line Markswife. Congratulations.

Sorry about AF Britney, but it seems lots of us are having AF right now.

Lucky you Libbysmum, mine is quite heavy, but then it usually is for a day then gone by day 3-4.


----------



## BritneyNChris

mummy2o said:


> I can see your line Markswife. Congratulations.
> 
> Sorry about AF Britney, but it seems lots of us are having AF right now.
> 
> Lucky you Libbysmum, mine is quite heavy, but then it usually is for a day then gone by day 3-4.

Its okay Mummy2o AF is heavy today but usually is for a couple days then lightens back up then goes away. Just glad I can't try right after she is gone so by the Weekend :)


----------



## Libbysmum

Yup, I had to take my toddler daughter to her swim class yesterday so wary that I'd leak but thankfully that it has only been light so far. I think I may splurge on the things I couldn't indulge in while I was pregnant... have a glass of wine and maybe some soft cheese...haven't had in ages.


----------



## BritneyNChris

Libbysmum said:


> Hey ladies, I def. got my Af...this is day 3 if you count the spotting from earlier...still not very heavy but maybe that is normal to have a weird one after a miscarriage?
> So we will be trying again in a few days.

Yay I'm glad for you, I got AF yesterday it was spotting at first so I wasnt to sure but today got real Heavy so I know she is here. I cant wait to try again :).


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> Hey ladies, I def. got my Af...this is day 3 if you count the spotting from earlier...still not very heavy but maybe that is normal to have a weird one after a miscarriage?
> So we will be trying again in a few days.

My first one after mc came exactly 28 days later which made me think woohoo I'm back to normal but it was soooooooo light, it was red, not spotting but just hardly anything! So I think anything can happen after a mc :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Emmy my doctor said spotting after a mc can sometimes be a period :S I honestly don't think they do enough studying on female bodies and fertility at medical school.
> 
> Woot I got lots of cycle buddies :D

Totally agree! They all say contrasting things! I have read that some periods are just spotting that's all some women get, and surely for the spotting to occur there must have been a change in my hormones which is what they are meant to be testing me for but oh well! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I still have brown stuff :wacko: totally not normal for me but I suppose mc can do funny things to our bodies! I never usually spot I just start AF, really hope this doesn't go on for 3 weeks like last month!! I just bought a clear blue fertility monitor on recommendation from a friend, I got it second hand of eBay for £40 so I'm pretty excited to use that when it arrives! Anyone else got one? I hear it saves you having to temp cus it monitors your hormones and tells you magical things lol!


----------



## mummy2o

I was looking into getting one, but I've only just got OH to agree to ovulation tests. I don't think a fertility monitor is what he wants to hear right now. Let me know how it works out for you and then maybe I can convince him to letting me get one.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I was looking into getting one, but I've only just got OH to agree to ovulation tests. I don't think a fertility monitor is what he wants to hear right now. Let me know how it works out for you and then maybe I can convince him to letting me get one.

The reason I'm so interested is cus my friend who suffered a still born at 36 weeks used it to conceive her second pregnancy and she told me that you pee on a stick every day (this is great news for an addict lol) from cd1 and it told her she ovulated on cd8 and that's how she fell pregnant, cd8 is so early to ovulate, I wouldn't of done an opk by cd8 and it says on the website it increases the chance of conception by 89%, I shall keep u posted!


----------



## Libbysmum

Yup I agree- I think most doctors etc are clueless about the female body as anyone else.


----------



## flapjack10

BritneyNChris said:


> First AF after miscarriage, so Im out :-( for trying before AF came but at least I can try after AF.  So I guess thats a good thing.
> Aww yay Markswife, I hope and hope you get that BFP I see the picture I would wait a day or two and test again to see if the lines isnt so faint my fingers are crossed for you hunny.

Sorry about AF hun, but you're on your way now! :hugs: Cycle buddies kinda!



markswife10 said:


> Thanks Emmy! OMGosh! I think I *may* have just gotten a super faint BFP! Oh I hope it isn't some stupid fluke or something, the line showed up in the time limit. If this isn't a BFP I'm going to be SO mad!

Eeeep I see it!



Libbysmum said:


> Hey ladies, I def. got my Af...this is day 3 if you count the spotting from earlier...still not very heavy but maybe that is normal to have a weird one after a miscarriage?
> So we will be trying again in a few days.

Sorry about AF. Yes all my AFs after MCs have been really weird! Different from anything I have experienced yet.

Female bodies, eh?! 


AFM - had my hosp appointment yesterday with Recurrent MC clinic. Spoke to a really lovely nurse - I can't describe what a difference it makes when someone takes you seriously! We went through everything that happened and she kept rolling her eyes and huffing everytime I told her about advice I'd been given by previous doctors/nurses. Loved it!

They took a lot of blood. I give blood a lot and I've never felt light-headed or had much bruising, but I felt it yesterday and my arm is black and blue! All worth it though... Get the results on 12th November when I have to go back and meet with the consultant. 

I did ask the nurse if we could start trying again and she said, "We normally advise to wait until the blood results." Well, that's not a very strong statement in my opinion and she's only advising not telling... Soooo... I think you know how I feel about this. I'm so impatient!:haha:

She also said that when I do get pregnant again I get to have scans every two weeks after I reach six weeks. She then followed this by saying, "I promise we'll get you past five weeks." Seriously, I love her. When we mentioned our holiday in November she said, "Oh, you'll be pregnant by or after then definitely!" 


xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh flapjack that's great news! It's so good to have someone on your side!! And you know you never have a problem actually getting pregnant so now you have someone helping it to stick which is great! Good luck xxxxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Thanks hun! FX!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great news flapjack. She sounds lovely. I want one!

AFM I don't think OH and I can try this month :( He possibly has appendicitis so although he might want to do :sex: I won't let him as it will cause him a lot of pain and I hate to see him in pain :(


----------



## BritneyNChris

Aww flapjack thanks :) I'm so excited to start trying again just hope my cycle isn't so long I usually go 3-4 days on my cycle and here it is the 4th day and its still a little heavy. I'm also happy to hear about your good news, thats so awesome. Hopefully kinda cycle buddies to cycle buddies :) To everyone girl in here!
xxxxx


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> AFM - had my hosp appointment yesterday with Recurrent MC clinic. Spoke to a really lovely nurse - I can't describe what a difference it makes when someone takes you seriously! We went through everything that happened and she kept rolling her eyes and huffing everytime I told her about advice I'd been given by previous doctors/nurses. Loved it!
> 
> They took a lot of blood. I give blood a lot and I've never felt light-headed or had much bruising, but I felt it yesterday and my arm is black and blue! All worth it though... Get the results on 12th November when I have to go back and meet with the consultant.
> 
> I did ask the nurse if we could start trying again and she said, "We normally advise to wait until the blood results." Well, that's not a very strong statement in my opinion and she's only advising not telling... Soooo... I think you know how I feel about this. I'm so impatient!:haha:
> 
> She also said that when I do get pregnant again I get to have scans every two weeks after I reach six weeks. She then followed this by saying, "I promise we'll get you past five weeks." Seriously, I love her. When we mentioned our holiday in November she said, "Oh, you'll be pregnant by or after then definitely!"
> 
> 
> xxx

I'm so glad the nurse was so understanding and helpful! It's so much better when your doctor is like that, you just trust them so much more. I love her optimism too! :thumbup:



mummy2o said:


> Thats great news flapjack. She sounds lovely. I want one!
> 
> AFM I don't think OH and I can try this month :( He possibly has appendicitis so although he might want to do :sex: I won't let him as it will cause him a lot of pain and I hate to see him in pain :(

:hugs: Sorry OH isn't feeling well. I hope he gets better soon, and in time for BD!



xxemmyxx said:


> I still have brown stuff :wacko: totally not normal for me but I suppose mc can do funny things to our bodies! I never usually spot I just start AF, really hope this doesn't go on for 3 weeks like last month!! I just bought a clear blue fertility monitor on recommendation from a friend, I got it second hand of eBay for £40 so I'm pretty excited to use that when it arrives! Anyone else got one? I hear it saves you having to temp cus it monitors your hormones and tells you magical things lol!

I haven't used one, but have a friend with crazy cycles that swears by them. Hopefully this will help you understand your cycles and finding that O time!

Markswife - Any update on your BFP? FX!


----------



## markswife10

I'm still getting lines, but they are still faint. Still hoping and waiting and praying for a darker, definitive BFP in the near future! 10 DPO today...


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeep got pictures markswife? I hope this is it for you!

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi everyone i am back from my holiday. i tried lurking to see what was going in the week but just got so busy that i have now lost track.




xxemmyxx said:


> I still have brown stuff :wacko: totally not normal for me but I suppose mc can do funny things to our bodies! I never usually spot I just start AF, really hope this doesn't go on for 3 weeks like last month!! I just bought a clear blue fertility monitor on recommendation from a friend, I got it second hand of eBay for £40 so I'm pretty excited to use that when it arrives! Anyone else got one? I hear it saves you having to temp cus it monitors your hormones and tells you magical things lol!

i use the clearblue fertility monitor and it is good.
i havnt used it since the miscarriage as my OH bought some different Cb ovulation tests. but from what i remember you set it when you get it by poas every day so that the machine can read your cycle then each month after that you do aprox 10 test.
you turn the machine on each morning and tells you if you need to poas or not. it is a wonderful little machine as it tells you wether you are low. high or peak fertility.

afm i got af on day 1 of our holiday and it lasted the whole week. TYPICAL hahaha.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Getting scan today and what happens...get my period!! Also typical! Lol


----------



## flapjack10

TYPICAL x2!

xxx


----------



## markswife10

Meh, I'm thinking this isn't it, lines haven't gotten darker (if anything lighter) :( I've been spotting since last night. AF will likely be here in the next day or two. I guess we'll try again next month.


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> Meh, I'm thinking this isn't it, lines haven't gotten darker (if anything lighter) :( I've been spotting since last night. AF will likely be here in the next day or two. I guess we'll try again next month.

Sorry Hun :hugs: yep there's always next month, stay positive xx
(I could see your faint line and I have had the same thing on Internet cheapie's right before my period comes, nothing should come up at all if its negative, such an emotional roller coaster!) :wacko:

AFM I just had my scan, I was secretly hoping they would find a baby in there but no such luck! Bit depressing really, my ovaries aren't polycystic which is some good news (in your face bitch doctor who called me 'obese') but I still have to have blood tests tomorrow to completely rule out a hormonal imbalance. They couldn't tell me conclusively at the scan I have to see doctor for results but they suspect I have retained products of conception, which totally sucks, it's been over 3 months since my mc!! And emotionally that's not what I want to hear, to go right back to that place when I thought it was over, I feel back at square 1!! 
Makes me feel slightly better about not having a positive opk since the mc and probably explains all the brown stuff and cramping! Bit scared about what they are going to do to me now though :cry: grrrrr I just wanna try be pregnant again!


----------



## horseypants

hi everyone

emmy and flapjack <3

emmy, some good news, some not so good huh xo sounds like it's full speed ahead from here

flapjack, thanks for the update, what a lovely medical professional. it really makes a big difference to have someone on your side in this and know they care and are invested like you are 

me, i'm a bag of pity party :p the good thing is i hear being depressed and discouraged about ttc is a possible early pregnancy symptom.

ps. it looks my facebook page has like five uterus's and like ten babies popped out all over my monitor. waaaaaaaa. i want :oneofeach:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha welcome to the pity party horsey pants! I was eating lots of chocolate but then my friend said to me I'm her inspiration for being so strong and 4 years ago I would never believed I would be happy with a man, a mortgage and good job, amazing friends and that kind of put things into perspective, I still want a baby more than anything but being depressed wont help, easier said than done but PMA horsey :hugs: 


Twister u lurking? Hope your ok, havnt heard from u in a while xx


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm thinking this isn't it, lines haven't gotten darker (if anything lighter) :( I've been spotting since last night. AF will likely be here in the next day or two. I guess we'll try again next month.
> 
> Sorry Hun :hugs: yep there's always next month, stay positive xx
> (I could see your faint line and I have had the same thing on Internet cheapie's right before my period comes, nothing should come up at all if its negative, such an emotional roller coaster!) :wacko:
> 
> AFM I just had my scan, I was secretly hoping they would find a baby in there but no such luck! Bit depressing really, my ovaries aren't polycystic which is some good news (in your face doctor who called me 'obese') but I still have to have blood tests tomorrow to completely rule out a hormonal imbalance. They couldn't tell me conclusively at the scan I have to see doctor for results but they suspect I have retained products of conception, which totally sucks, it's been over 3 months since my mc!! And emotionally that's not what I want to hear, to go right back to that place when I thought it was over, I feel back at square 1!!
> Makes me feel slightly better about not having a positive opk since the mc and probably explains all the brown stuff and cramping! Bit scared about what they are going to do to me now though :cry: grrrrr I just wanna try be pregnant again!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :hugs: Everyone else I showed my tests to saw the lines too :( So, yeah, there shouldn't be any lines if it was negative. Only explanation I can figure is that maybe the hcg of 4 from a couple of weeks before was still lingering in my system causing the "false positives"? Ah well, I'm ready to move on and get preggo on a fresh new month :) 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: And I totally understand your feelings, I wanna be preggo again so bad it's crazy! Sorry you're having trouble figuring out what's going on with your body :( I hope they figure something out!


----------



## markswife10

horseypants, my FB wall has seemed to do the same thing :( And a lot of them unplanned, which makes it worse :(


----------



## horseypants

i had bloods taken this weekend and learned my progesterone is low. sniff sniff
made me think a simple test and pill could have saved my last baby and then i'd have been due before xmas. pityyyyy partyyyyy


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> i had bloods taken this weekend and learned my progesterone is low. sniff sniff
> made me think a simple test and pill could have saved my last baby and then i'd have been due before xmas. pityyyyy partyyyyy

Ohhh horsey that's a sad thought :hugs: but u don't know that's the reason that pregnancy didn't stick for sure and also now u know that's an easy thing to fix for next time! They given u something to take now? Xxx


----------



## horseypants

not yet, but if i get lucky and see a bfp, i will demand they test me again and gimme sumthin

markswife, cheering you on, lady


----------



## markswife10

horseypants said:


> not yet, but if i get lucky and see a bfp, i will demand they test me again and gimme sumthin
> 
> markswife, cheering you on, lady

Aww thank you hun, cheering you on too! :)


----------



## Libbysmum

We will definitely keep trying- I have just ended the AF but am sick with a stomach virus and so is my DH...thank GOD the LO doesn't seem to have caught it! Hubby is also back at work after the long weekend :( poor fellow should have had the day at home :(
I feel wrecked from vomiting so there is no way I will be up for it and I don't think he will either. oh well :(


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry about your low progesterone horsey. They really should do more tests in pregnant people just incase. But alas they don't :(.

Sorry about whats going on Markswife. It doesn't seem fair :( 

Libby sorry your so sick :( makes looking after a LO a bit harder. I have to say I think mine knew when I was ill so was better behaved. It always seemed that way


----------



## beckysprayer

markswife10 said:


> Meh, I'm thinking this isn't it, lines haven't gotten darker (if anything lighter) :( I've been spotting since last night. AF will likely be here in the next day or two. I guess we'll try again next month.

:hugs: So sorry! I saw the line and was very hopeful for you. Next month will be a better month for all of us :hugs:



horseypants said:


> i had bloods taken this weekend and learned my progesterone is low. sniff sniff
> made me think a simple test and pill could have saved my last baby and then i'd have been due before xmas. pityyyyy partyyyyy

Ugh, I hate that they don't test for this immediately and I can't understand why. This is pretty easy to treat though, right? That should mean your next baby will be very healthy and you will have a great pregnancy. 



xxemmyxx said:


> Sorry Hun :hugs: yep there's always next month, stay positive xx
> (I could see your faint line and I have had the same thing on Internet cheapie's right before my period comes, nothing should come up at all if its negative, such an emotional roller coaster!) :wacko:
> 
> AFM I just had my scan, I was secretly hoping they would find a baby in there but no such luck! Bit depressing really, my ovaries aren't polycystic which is some good news (in your face bitch doctor who called me 'obese') but I still have to have blood tests tomorrow to completely rule out a hormonal imbalance. They couldn't tell me conclusively at the scan I have to see doctor for results but they suspect I have retained products of conception, which totally sucks, it's been over 3 months since my mc!! And emotionally that's not what I want to hear, to go right back to that place when I thought it was over, I feel back at square 1!!
> Makes me feel slightly better about not having a positive opk since the mc and probably explains all the brown stuff and cramping! Bit scared about what they are going to do to me now though :cry: grrrrr I just wanna try be pregnant again!

:hugs: Sorry they haven't figured out what is wrong yet, but so glad you don't have PCOS. I hope they figure it out soon!

AFM, I should be Oing in about one week and am so hoping this cycle ends with a BFP. I didn't O last cycle, right after my miscarriage, but I hope everything is back to normal now. FX!


----------



## beckysprayer

Libbysmum said:


> We will definitely keep trying- I have just ended the AF but am sick with a stomach virus and so is my DH...thank GOD the LO doesn't seem to have caught it! Hubby is also back at work after the long weekend :( poor fellow should have had the day at home :(
> I feel wrecked from vomiting so there is no way I will be up for it and I don't think he will either. oh well :(

I'm sorry you are so sick! I hope you and DH get better soon and that your little one doesn't catch it. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Well, I'm out, CD1 for me. Not surprised, and honestly, not too broken up over it. I'm just ready to try again. Hopefully this month will be it for all of us!


----------



## horseypants

markswife, sorry to hear that sweety :flow: all the best for a new cycle ahead!


----------



## flapjack10

*Markswife *- Sorry about AF hun. I could have sworn I saw a line, but time to pick yourself up, dust yourself off and start all over again! Good luck after AF buggers off!

*Emmy* - Sorry about the scan results hun, at least you know the reason for lack of pos OPK and all this brown stuff. Did they say what they can do about it? You are not a square one though, my love. You have come so far since your MC. Deffo eat as much choccy as you want and get that PMA going! :hugs:

*HP* - Having a medical professional actually listen and not just reel off the "standard" advice really does make a difference. I know what you mean about Fbook - mine's like that too it's so frustrating. I get such a pang of jealously when I see some acquaintance put their scan pic or announce their preganancy. Then I feel guilty because for all I know they could have gone through a lot like me... I hope you get your BFP and then get those progesterone tablets straight away. Again, it's so frustrating that they don't do these tests routinely.

Sounds like a lot of our cycles are similar - I'm on CD8 and still thinking whether we should TTC this cycle or not.

Love to you all! <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have an appointment to discuss what happens next, think its a d and c but will see tomorrow, they were trying to make me wait till 12th October to get results from scan but I called them everyday making a fuss! 

How funny we are all getting similar cycle days, we are such close friends :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey ladies,
Feeling much better today...although had a frustrating conversation with the Dr office regarding my DD's immunization records which apparently they couldn't find...she had the immunization I remember. So after a bit of going back and forth the nurse found where the Dr had seen my DD and had given the shots...but had not recorded it correctly...problem solved - I hope!


----------



## mummy2o

CD8 for me today and my opk has a faint line. I guess I'll be ovulating early this month in the next couple of days.


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> I have an appointment to discuss what happens next, think its a d and c but will see tomorrow, they were trying to make me wait till 12th October to get results from scan but I called them everyday making a fuss!
> 
> How funny we are all getting similar cycle days, we are such close friends :haha:

Good for you hun getting those results. Hope it all gets resolved quickly so you can start working on your rainbow.


CD9 for me! Still undecided whether to TTC or not this cycle! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## markswife10

Thanks ladies :) There were definitely lines (on every single test I took), i'm thinking maybe they were from leftover HCG I guess. Who knows. 

AF is really heavy still (day 3 of it) and I'm still crampy and clotting, which is unusual for me on CD3, but I expected AF would be heavier than normal since it is my first AF since the MC. Hopefully it is cleaning me out good so I can be ready to get good and knocked up this month.


----------



## mummy2o

markswife my AF was heavy until the day I stopped bleeding. Think it was day 4 and just stopped. No warning, stopped as fast as it came. So hopefully you'll be over it soon :)


----------



## markswife10

mummy2o said:


> markswife my AF was heavy until the day I stopped bleeding. Think it was day 4 and just stopped. No warning, stopped as fast as it came. So hopefully you'll be over it soon :)

Good to know! I hope so! This heavy stuff where I feel Niagara Falls every time I stand up and have cramps and clots all day is getting OLD! I'm used to the first day or two being like that but it is usually done with that stuff by day 3. Dumb AF! :wacko:#-o](*,)


----------



## Libbysmum

My AF should be well and truly finished but this afternoon I noticed what I would describe as pale brownish red almost white or cream coloured string like tissue when I wiped and a little stain on my undies...grrrr I so wanted it over and done with so I can as they say "get back on the horse"


----------



## flapjack10

Urrrgh my AF is that heavy every month! It's so annoying and rubbish!

How is everyone today? Getting that Friday feeling yet?

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Not to good. Just did my opk and it was negative. So now I'm worrying I'm out this month as I might have ovulated straight after my period. We'll find out in a few days time.


----------



## flapjack10

or maybe you'll ovulate CD14ish, which is the average day to O.

I hope you're not out :dust:

xxx


----------



## horseypants

i think im about to get af cause ive been spotting since yesterday, but i do have the friday feeling and am feeling rather fabulous actually. good morning ladies :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay it's Friday!! AFM I have been to the hospital every day this week!! Fun times! Waiting for my gyoncologist appointment to get what has been confirmed as retained products of conception removed, can't believe I have wasted 3 months of ttc and there was no chance I could ever be pregnant, so frustrating! But anyway I'm being positive! 2 loads of antibiotics been pumped into me too just incase, so no alcohol for me this weekend!
Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## flapjack10

horseypants said:


> i think im about to get af cause ive been spotting since yesterday, but i do have the friday feeling and am feeling rather fabulous actually. good morning ladies :)

Boooo to witch! If she does arrive this best be the last we see of her for nine months! :flower:



xxemmyxx said:


> Yay it's Friday!! AFM I have been to the hospital every day this week!! Fun times! Waiting for my gyoncologist appointment to get what has been confirmed as retained products of conception removed, can't believe I have wasted 3 months of ttc and there was no chance I could ever be pregnant, so frustrating! But anyway I'm being positive! 2 loads of antibiotics been pumped into me too just incase, so no alcohol for me this weekend!
> Have a lovely weekend ladies xx

Not three months wasted - very valuable practice! After all, practice makes perfect and soon you'll be up and running and ready to get sprogged up!

Sorry about no booze... I'm not going out for cocktails tonight...honest8-[

xxx


----------



## markswife10

AF is fizzling out!!!! After that show of heavy, clotty stuff yesterday it is on its way out today! If it is over by tomorrow it will be my normal 4 day, if it is almost over tomorrow (i.e. so light I probably don't need a pad) it will be my normal pre-HBC 5 day AF! :) Either way I'm happy :)


----------



## markswife10

horseypants said:


> i think im about to get af cause ive been spotting since yesterday, but i do have the friday feeling and am feeling rather fabulous actually. good morning ladies :)

Boo on AF but glad you are feeling good today :) Morning hun! :flower:


----------



## flapjack10

markswife10 said:


> AF is fizzling out!!!! After that show of heavy, clotty stuff yesterday it is on its way out today! If it is over by tomorrow it will be my normal 4 day, if it is almost over tomorrow (i.e. so light I probably don't need a pad) it will be my normal pre-HBC 5 day AF! :) Either way I'm happy :)

Yay!

Hope everyone has a good weekend! Going to try to talk to my hubby tonight about whether we will TTC this cycle or not.

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

xxemmyxx said:


> Yay it's Friday!! AFM I have been to the hospital every day this week!! Fun times! Waiting for my gyoncologist appointment to get what has been confirmed as retained products of conception removed, can't believe I have wasted 3 months of ttc and there was no chance I could ever be pregnant, so frustrating! But anyway I'm being positive! 2 loads of antibiotics been pumped into me too just incase, so no alcohol for me this weekend!
> Have a lovely weekend ladies xx

Sorry to hear of your bad run with the hospital...hope all gets sorted for you soon. I hate the terminology they use to describe what was once a little baby growing inside you...makes me sad :( Hopefully the antibiotics will make things better. :thumbup: Keep thinking positively. I was having a tearful moment yesterday I think we all have those now and then. Had a big week with my nieces up staying for holidays the past few days at my mothers and I think it was a bad combination of over tiredness and hormones.


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy sorry you've had to go through all that. Hopefully your on the mend and you'll soon get your BFP.

Markswife glad your AF is almost gone.

Flapjack why don't you do NTNP that way if it happens it happens and no one is really to blame this month and try after your result on the 12th?

Everyone have a good weekend.


----------



## flapjack10

I'm addicted to my OPKs so don't know if I could NTNP! :haha: Think we're going just try to BD without thinking about it and if it happens it happens! CD13 today so coming up to being fertile! FX!

How's everyone today? I've deffo got the Monday Blues.

Think we all need a good sprinking of baby dust! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Monday blues, I think Monday nightmare for me. I went to pee like you do and lots of blood came gushing out and a plancenta like thing. I was like omg :S so off to a&e to find out if I still got any products retained and if its an old or new one. So confused right now and terrified of what the hell came out!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Monday blues, I think Monday nightmare for me. I went to pee like you do and lots of blood came gushing out and a plancenta like thing. I was like omg :S so off to a&e to find out if I still got any products retained and if its an old or new one. So confused right now and terrified of what the hell came out!

Oh my god that's crazy!! Hope a and e sort it out! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm having a Monday nightmare! I went to get in my car this morning to drive to work and my car wasn't there! Stolen from outside my house!! Bloody nightmare!


----------



## mummy2o

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm having a Monday nightmare! I went to get in my car this morning to drive to work and my car wasn't there! Stolen from outside my house!! Bloody nightmare!

OMG that sucks. We're not having good Mondays. Hopefully insurance will soon sort it out. I can't imagine how annoying it is, since my car is more or less my life line.

AFM they said its just my body sorting itself out and nothing to worry about and expect more clots. There I was thinking I was getting ready to ovulate but no having a delayed miscarriage -.- no wonder I didn't get pregnant last month.


----------



## flapjack10

Eeeeek oh no! Poor girlies :hugs: Monday nightmare indeed! My lovely friend's one year old baby had to have an MRI on Friday. Luckily there's no tumours or anything, but she's having little fits. My friend is a ball of worry. I feel so bad for her :(

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I'm having a Monday nightmare! I went to get in my car this morning to drive to work and my car wasn't there! Stolen from outside my house!! Bloody nightmare!
> 
> OMG that sucks. We're not having good Mondays. Hopefully insurance will soon sort it out. I can't imagine how annoying it is, since my car is more or less my life line.
> 
> AFM they said its just my body sorting itself out and nothing to worry about and expect more clots. There I was thinking I was getting ready to ovulate but no having a delayed miscarriage -.- no wonder I didn't get pregnant last month.Click to expand...

I totally feel your pain there, that's how I feel knowing it ain't all come out, hate feeling like I been symptom spotting and there is no chance I could of been pregnant anyway! Next month we will be back on track though don't worry!

Oh flapjack hope your friend's little one is ok xx


----------



## flapjack10

:flower:
 



Attached Files:







untitled.JPG
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi ladies sorry i havnt been about the last couple of week as you know i went on my holiday and then just i was getting sorted from the holiday my pregnant friend phoned me and was sayting that her ancles and hands were very swollen and she had been booked an emergsancy midwife appiontment, she couldnt understand why as she thought that the swelling was just normal near the end of pregnancy so i explained to her they were probebly worried incase of pre-eclampcia. and later that day she was sent in to hospital for 48hr observation to check her and baby.
luckily they have now lowered her blood pressure and she is on blood pressure tablets.
but drs said if they dont have to deliver before 38 weeks they wont and she is booked to go and she the dr at the hospitl again this friday and i got a feeling that they will induce her this weekend.

so again i do apologise for not being around much but any day now my best friends little blob will be born and she wants me there for the birth.

afm- i am cd 18 and think i ovulated this morning but we have not been using any sticks this month just going to try and relax a bit this month and see what happens.

how is everyone ????????????????


----------



## flapjack10

Hi MrsS! Nice to have you back! Hope all is well with your friend!

I'm ok just waiting for blood test results on 12th Nov about possible causes for my recurrent MCs. Also having a sneaky try for a BFP this month :ninja:

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

So true flapjack. Didn't stop me checking if I was about to ovulate later. Should of known better, but never mind. Bleeding has stopped. So that massive clot was more or less it. Very strange. Hopefully that's the last of it. They didn't check or anything so we'll see.

MrsS hope your friend will be ok. I think sometimes that is the best way. Especially as you seem to have a lot on with your holiday and you friend this month.


----------



## carmela88

Hi everyone! I am looking for some advice. I suffered from an ectopic pregnancy and had surgery to remove my tube on the 3rd of september,so it has been 5 weeks today since I had the surgery.I know it is not a m/c but there doesn't seem to be many threads for this so I do apologise.We had the go ahead from the doctor to start ttc straight away if we felt ready,I had some cramping on the 16th which I assumed was ovulation as I always have cramps around ovulation I also monitered my cm.I carried on getting cramps for 2 weeks as if I am about to start af, if I did ovulate then I would be 21dpo but I got a bfn today.I am starting to think that I didn't ovulate and maybe my body just trying to get back to normal as I've not had af since the surgery,just the normal bleed due to falling hcg levels.I still have some hope as I always seem to test positive late, 8 weeks with dd and 6 weeks with ectopic,I had a lot of negative tests leading up to both positives.Sorry for the ramble but I am confused and really want a bfp to happen soon,I also suffer from endo and my tube was stuck together when I had the surgery and they tried to unstick it as best they could so I feel that if i get pregnant sooner rather than later then maybe there is less chance of having another ectopic.Thank you so much for listening


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Emmy sorry about the car! that is terrible I would be lost without my car and I have a good public bus stop two houses from my door...but I prefer the independence of my own vehicle. 
Hello Mrs S- Sorry about the drama your friend is having. My good friend just gave birth early (32 wks) because of pre-eclamsia...horrible for her but her bub seems to be progressing well. Hope your friend has less complications and a healthy little bub.
Carmela I hope it happens for you soon too...it can be really a bit disappointing with Af looming and the cramping etc...I would keep testing it if you feel you maybe pregnant.


----------



## carmela88

Thanks Libbysmum, I just wondered if anyone had the same thing after their loss?


----------



## flapjack10

:howdy: Carmela and welcome to the thread! I'm sorry for your loss and all your recent need for surgery :hugs:

I had a 43 day cycle (normally 28-32) after my first loss so it may be you're due a long one. Also I'm guessing surgery can also effect your cycle as it's a lot for the body to take. It does sound hopeful that you've always had a positive relatively late for your pregnancies. I hope you get your BFP soon and they're sticky!

I hope that is it mummy2o - I want you and Emmy to be able to start getting back on the horse ASAP!
xxx


----------



## carmela88

Thanks flapjack,yes I think the same just got caught out with the cramps.Thanks for replying


----------



## mummy2o

Hi Carmela and welcome to this thread. Sorry for your loss :( a loss is a loss regardless of how we loose our bean. I had pregnancy symptoms a while after my loss. Not sure if they were all in my head or not, but I did manage to put off testing to when I was due my AF which came as normal a few days later. I know a lot of people can't wait and test so it depends if you can deal with a BFN incase that happen.


----------



## flapjack10

Girls! We BD'd last night! Yay! CD14 today and hoping to BD again! FX for an October BFP!

:dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Everything crossed for you flapjack. You deserve your rainbow :)


----------



## flapjack10

As do you my love. Think we all deserve it on this thread! So happy for all the girls who've gotten their sticky beans, but we're long overdue a BFP on here!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

:dust:


----------



## flapjack10

How's everyone today? 

Bd'd again last night! Hoping to get a pos OPK tomorrow (might do a sneaky one tonight too, just to practice :haha:).

:dust: and PMA all around!

xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> How's everyone today?
> 
> Bd'd again last night! Hoping to get a pos OPK tomorrow (might do a sneaky one tonight too, just to practice :haha:).
> 
> :dust: and PMA all around!
> 
> xxx

FX for a positive OPK and a BFP to follow!



mrs_swj2be said:


> hi ladies sorry i havnt been about the last couple of week as you know i went on my holiday and then just i was getting sorted from the holiday my pregnant friend phoned me and was sayting that her ancles and hands were very swollen and she had been booked an emergsancy midwife appiontment, she couldnt understand why as she thought that the swelling was just normal near the end of pregnancy so i explained to her they were probebly worried incase of pre-eclampcia. and later that day she was sent in to hospital for 48hr observation to check her and baby.
> luckily they have now lowered her blood pressure and she is on blood pressure tablets.
> but drs said if they dont have to deliver before 38 weeks they wont and she is booked to go and she the dr at the hospitl again this friday and i got a feeling that they will induce her this weekend.
> 
> so again i do apologise for not being around much but any day now my best friends little blob will be born and she wants me there for the birth.
> 
> afm- i am cd 18 and think i ovulated this morning but we have not been using any sticks this month just going to try and relax a bit this month and see what happens.
> 
> how is everyone ????????????????

I hope your friend is okay! How scary.

Good for you for not using OPKs. I don't think I'm that good, I'd be wondering the whole time and would eventually use them.:haha: I hope you Oed and catch that egg!



xxemmyxx said:


> I'm having a Monday nightmare! I went to get in my car this morning to drive to work and my car wasn't there! Stolen from outside my house!! Bloody nightmare!

That's terrible! Were the police able to find your car yet? I hope the rest of your week is going better :hugs:



carmela88 said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking for some advice. I suffered from an ectopic pregnancy and had surgery to remove my tube on the 3rd of september,so it has been 5 weeks today since I had the surgery.I know it is not a m/c but there doesn't seem to be many threads for this so I do apologise.We had the go ahead from the doctor to start ttc straight away if we felt ready,I had some cramping on the 16th which I assumed was ovulation as I always have cramps around ovulation I also monitered my cm.I carried on getting cramps for 2 weeks as if I am about to start af, if I did ovulate then I would be 21dpo but I got a bfn today.I am starting to think that I didn't ovulate and maybe my body just trying to get back to normal as I've not had af since the surgery,just the normal bleed due to falling hcg levels.I still have some hope as I always seem to test positive late, 8 weeks with dd and 6 weeks with ectopic,I had a lot of negative tests leading up to both positives.Sorry for the ramble but I am confused and really want a bfp to happen soon,I also suffer from endo and my tube was stuck together when I had the surgery and they tried to unstick it as best they could so I feel that if i get pregnant sooner rather than later then maybe there is less chance of having another ectopic.Thank you so much for listening

Welcome! :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss though. I had a missed miscarriage and I didn't ovulate the first month after my miscarriage, but I did ovulate as usual this month (2nd month). FX that you have a BFP on the way that is just hiding!


AFM - I ovulated yesterday and am now in the TWW. :dust:


----------



## flapjack10

Whoop whoop becky! When are you testing? Or are you just waiting when you miss AF?

xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

I just wait until AF is missing. Every time I have tested early I end up getting AF later that day. :haha: So frustrating!


----------



## flapjack10

It is so frustrating! Although when I'm in the TWW I think I'll probably test early! I'm too impatient!

xxx


----------



## markswife10

Hope everyone is doing well :) 

AFM, I'm on CD 9 now... so starting the BD marathon, lol! Hoping good things happen at the end of this month!


----------



## flapjack10

:sex: Get to it! :dust:


----------



## carmela88

Hi and thank you for the welcome beckysprayer and mummy2o.I am still cramping every now and again but still no af it has been 38 days since the surgery so hopefully she will be here soon.FX'D for your 2ww becky I hope you get your bfp!! Hope everyone has a lovely day:)


----------



## flapjack10

Hello all! Got a pos OPK last night and this morning (CD16) and BDd this morning. FF says I've got good chance of conceiving - we'll see.

I feel awful though! Only slept two hours last night and have a sore throat and nearly a cough, which I've caught off my OH by snogging his face off! 

I'm a bit worried that being so poorly will effect my chances of conceiving, but my friends on my journal have said they read somewhere that if you're poorly if helps because the immune system doesn't try to attack the spermies! FX!

How's everyone else?

xxx


----------



## horseypants

i totally buy in to the idea that it actually helps. :dust:

but you know what really helps, bowmchicka..... :dance: lol

i'm soo glad af is over for me. on with it!


----------



## flapjack10

Bomchickawowwow deffo helps! We've tried our best considering our diseases we've currently got!

:dust: Get to it HP! See ya witch for hopefully 9 months!

xxx


----------



## horseypants

you're too funny flapjack. the diseases actually scared me for a minute. :cold: i had to reread to assure myself everyone will survive them and sure enough, there might be three of you by the time you recover.


----------



## flapjack10

Hehe sorry! Just me over-exaggerating!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Hehe poor flapjack, but she's still going strong :)


----------



## flapjack10

Gotta be in it to win it! :haha:

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

Negative OPK this morning here we go on the TWW rollercoaster! I really don't think I'll hold out long before testing. In an ideal world I'd wait until my anniversary (12dpo), but in an ideal world I'd be 7 months pregnant now so...

If I get a twitchy eye I am well testing straight away! :haha:

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck flapkjack. Not tested my OPK yet as I do it around lunch time. So hopefully it will be positive.


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck hun! :dust:

I'm already obsessing and lurking on the pregnancy test gallery and doing all the calculators on countdown to pregnancy .com!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Tested early and looks like I'm just behind you flapjack with a positive today. I'm guessing I tried to ovulate earlier and couldn't due to left over product which my body then got rid of. My theory anyway. Hopefully we'll have a few BFP soon here.


----------



## flapjack10

Cooool! Maybe we'll be bump buddies! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I had my D&C 2 weeks ago after a MMC and today I got my first FMU BFN. I'm using the CBFM, but am still getting low readings. Just gutted. How long was it before you guys ovulated? I know my cycles are shot to hell and I know I probably won't ovulate.


----------



## flapjack10

:howdy: willow - sorry for your loss. It's been different for me (had very early losses no d&c). I had a 43 cycle after first MC -normally 28 -31 so must have ovulated late, if at all. 

After my 2nd and 3rd MC I ovulated around the same time I normally would. It could go either way really - they say you may not O at all, but then there's a theory you're more fertile after a MC.

I hope you get your sticky bean soon hun :dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Hi Willow, sorry for your loss :(

I had a natural mc and I don't think I ovulated before my period. I didn't do any tests so not 100% sure, but I still had product left in me, which my body got rid of mid cycle this time. I have known people to get pregnant right after a mc. Not sure about a d&c as they are more advised to wait. Good luck regardless of what you decide to do.

Bump buddies would be good flapjack. Just the horrible tww to go through


----------



## flapjack10

TWW is turning into one week wait for me and I'm still going nuts! :wacko:


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> TWW is turning into one week wait for me and I'm still going nuts! :wacko:




flapjack10 said:


> Negative OPK this morning here we go on the TWW rollercoaster! I really don't think I'll hold out long before testing. In an ideal world I'd wait until my anniversary (12dpo), but in an ideal world I'd be 7 months pregnant now so...
> 
> If I get a twitchy eye I am well testing straight away! :haha:
> 
> xxx

I hope you get a BFP this round! Why is your TWW only one week? I hate the wait so spill your secret!



mummy2o said:


> Tested early and looks like I'm just behind you flapjack with a positive today. I'm guessing I tried to ovulate earlier and couldn't due to left over product which my body then got rid of. My theory anyway. Hopefully we'll have a few BFP soon here.

I love that we are all close together this month. Hopefully that means it'll be a marathon of BFPs!



wannabewillow said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I had my D&C 2 weeks ago after a MMC and today I got my first FMU BFN. I'm using the CBFM, but am still getting low readings. Just gutted. How long was it before you guys ovulated? I know my cycles are shot to hell and I know I probably won't ovulate.

Welcome Willow! I had a MMC that I miscarried naturally, but I never ovulated the first cycle. AF came right on time (28 days later), but never Oed. This cycle I Oed right on time. Good luck! :hugs:

4DPO for me! I had a backache last night and again this morning so I'm hoping that's good news! Last time when I got a BFP I never had any symptoms I was 6 weeks along. You'd think that slow down my symptom spotting, but that is as strong as ever :haha:


----------



## flapjack10

Haha I just mean I'm going to test early that's why one week wait! 

Ooooh! Good symptoms so far! I'm so glad you girls are in the TWW too! 2dpo... It's going so slowly!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

grr my opk won't go negative. 3rd day now -.- hopefully it will be negative tomorrow otherwise I'll feel stuck trying to ovulate xD


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hey just a quick update about my friend. i couldnt get hold of her all week and got really worried and then on friday i found out that she had been induced and had the baby 2weeks and 3 days early but he was only 4lb 11 and has obviously lost weight, nhe is currently in scbu as he cant maintain his temp or glucose levels and cant keep his feeds down so fx'd he will get there soon and be back with mum.

so has been a manic and stressfull week, i am gutted that i wasnt there for the birth like i was suppose to be and that she didnt even let me know that he had been born but i am relived that that are both going to be ok.

AFM - i am curently cd 24 and i think i am roughly 7dpo but didnt test this month because of my best friend being due and wanting me sround to help. so fx'd just gotta wait and see.


----------



## beckysprayer

flapjack10 said:


> Haha I just mean I'm going to test early that's why one week wait!
> 
> Ooooh! Good symptoms so far! I'm so glad you girls are in the TWW too! 2dpo... It's going so slowly!
> 
> xxx

ahh, I thought maybe you had a doctor's appointment and they had a way to tell early.

How early are you going to test?



mummy2o said:


> grr my opk won't go negative. 3rd day now -.- hopefully it will be negative tomorrow otherwise I'll feel stuck trying to ovulate xD

I hope you get that negative opk soon. Maybe it's still positive because you ovulated twice and are going to have twins :winkwink:



mrs_swj2be said:


> hey just a quick update about my friend. i couldnt get hold of her all week and got really worried and then on friday i found out that she had been induced and had the baby 2weeks and 3 days early but he was only 4lb 11 and has obviously lost weight, nhe is currently in scbu as he cant maintain his temp or glucose levels and cant keep his feeds down so fx'd he will get there soon and be back with mum.
> 
> so has been a manic and stressfull week, i am gutted that i wasnt there for the birth like i was suppose to be and that she didnt even let me know that he had been born but i am relived that that are both going to be ok.
> 
> AFM - i am curently cd 24 and i think i am roughly 7dpo but didnt test this month because of my best friend being due and wanting me sround to help. so fx'd just gotta wait and see.

Praying for your friend and her baby, how scary! Halfway through you 2ww though, halfway to good news I hope!


----------



## Libbysmum

I never know when to test...with my first pregnancy I just had a hunch and was feeling more tired than usual and so tested 5 days before I was due for AF and out popped two little lines...but the 2nd pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms or any idea til my friend told me she was pregnant and then I was like...oh my! and calculated I was 9 days overdue for AF and so then tested - however that little one we lost :( I really guess I will just wait til AF is due unless I have prominent symptoms ?


----------



## mummy2o

Oh no mrs s. At least you have your mind else where other than the tww! hope baby and mum are both doing well and hope you get your BFP this month also.

No Becky don't say that. I think I would panic if I did manage to become pregnant with twins! Luckily I got a BFN today so finally 1dpo for me. Just 13 to go before testing....

I guess there is no real answer libbysmum. I always tested after AF. With my son I was on the pill and I didn't even realise I could be pregnant until I didn't get my AF. With my loss I waited a few days after my AF. With this I should hold out until midnight on the 9th november as oh b'day on the 8th and mine is the 9th. However I doubt I can wait that long but doubt I'll test until the end of october at least


----------



## flapjack10

beckysprayer said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Haha I just mean I'm going to test early that's why one week wait!
> 
> Ooooh! Good symptoms so far! I'm so glad you girls are in the TWW too! 2dpo... It's going so slowly!
> 
> xxx
> 
> ahh, I thought maybe you had a doctor's appointment and they had a way to tell early.
> 
> How early are you going to test?Click to expand...

Nahhhh just gonna drive myself mental squinting at ICs! The usual! Going to start testing at 8dpo and 4dpo now! Going mad! :haha:



Libbysmum said:


> I never know when to test...with my first pregnancy I just had a hunch and was feeling more tired than usual and so tested 5 days before I was due for AF and out popped two little lines...but the 2nd pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms or any idea til my friend told me she was pregnant and then I was like...oh my! and calculated I was 9 days overdue for AF and so then tested - however that little one we lost :( I really guess I will just wait til AF is due unless I have prominent symptoms ?

I'm testing early because with my RMCs I only seem to hang on to my Pgs for at most 6 days so the sooner I find out the sooner I can start doing something to keep the bean.



mummy2o said:


> Oh no mrs s. At least you have your mind else where other than the tww! hope baby and mum are both doing well and hope you get your BFP this month also.
> 
> No Becky don't say that. I think I would panic if I did manage to become pregnant with twins! Luckily I got a BFN today so finally 1dpo for me. Just 13 to go before testing....
> 
> I guess there is no real answer libbysmum. I always tested after AF. With my son I was on the pill and I didn't even realise I could be pregnant until I didn't get my AF. With my loss I waited a few days after my AF. With this I should hold out until midnight on the 9th november as oh b'day on the 8th and mine is the 9th. However I doubt I can wait that long but doubt I'll test until the end of october at least

Yay 2WW! :dance: join the madness! I hope you get your birthday BFP!

Anyone heard from Emmy? Thinking of you chick!

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hiya flapjack I'm here! Hi everyone else! I have been watching but I'm just a bit frustrated I can't really join in that much right now! My doctor who referred me cus I had retained products after mc has had a family bereavement and is out the country so I have been forgotten about!! I have called every doctor and hospital consultant I can get my hands on and no one is interested they r just telling me to wait for my gynocology appointment! I feel like I can't do anything I am just sitting here waiting and I don't know if I am even ovulating, I just had such a heavy period, heaviest I ever had so maybe that got it all out so knows!? 
I am using the clear blue fertility monitor and I'm on cd13 and got high fertility for last 2 days so that is really good but just going to wait and see if it shows a peak and ovulate xx


----------



## flapjack10

Fingers crossed for you hun. Such a frustrating time. I hope you get the answers soon!

Xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

xxemmyxx said:


> Hiya flapjack I'm here! Hi everyone else! I have been watching but I'm just a bit frustrated I can't really join in that much right now! My doctor who referred me cus I had retained products after mc has had a family bereavement and is out the country so I have been forgotten about!! I have called every doctor and hospital consultant I can get my hands on and no one is interested they r just telling me to wait for my gynocology appointment! I feel like I can't do anything I am just sitting here waiting and I don't know if I am even ovulating, I just had such a heavy period, heaviest I ever had so maybe that got it all out so knows!?
> I am using the clear blue fertility monitor and I'm on cd13 and got high fertility for last 2 days so that is really good but just going to wait and see if it shows a peak and ovulate xx

So sorry you are being looked over with the doctor right now. I can't believe no other doctor would even see you, that's crazy! I've never heard of that!

Good to hear you got a high fertility reading, I bet O is just around the corner. 



mummy2o said:


> Oh no mrs s. At least you have your mind else where other than the tww! hope baby and mum are both doing well and hope you get your BFP this month also.
> 
> No Becky don't say that. I think I would panic if I did manage to become pregnant with twins! Luckily I got a BFN today so finally 1dpo for me. Just 13 to go before testing....
> 
> I guess there is no real answer libbysmum. I always tested after AF. With my son I was on the pill and I didn't even realise I could be pregnant until I didn't get my AF. With my loss I waited a few days after my AF. With this I should hold out until midnight on the 9th november as oh b'day on the 8th and mine is the 9th. However I doubt I can wait that long but doubt I'll test until the end of october at least

TWW! I hope you get a lovely little rainbow baby for your birthday!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

wannabewillow said:


> Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I had my D&C 2 weeks ago after a MMC and today I got my first FMU BFN. I'm using the CBFM, but am still getting low readings. Just gutted. How long was it before you guys ovulated? I know my cycles are shot to hell and I know I probably won't ovulate.

Hey hunnie i had a d&C on a 12week loss, within 6 weeks of the D&C date i had a New BFP and was pregnant. Sadly though that ended in a natural miscarriage at 7weeks and 6days :( I never got a BFN though and so i believe i had retained tissue as i was bleeding heavy throughout that pregnancy.

That MC was completely Natural no tablets etc... i found out i was pregnant with this baby now within 5 weeks :) (i got BFNs after 3 weeks after miscarriage was confirmed, got BFNS for 2 weeks, before the New BFP) so far everything is good.

It can happen, but its very very frustrating when you just want to either get a new BFP or get AF! :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I know it's crazy isn't it! My doctor referred me urgently to the gynocology unit at the hospital, apparently faxed it over as an emergency and then my doctor went abroad and since then no one else cares! They just say I have to wait for an appointment, that was on the 4th October, so hardly treating me like its an emergency! I have another appointment with a different doctor tomoro night to try and get their attention a bit! I had 2 lots of antibiotics to take and finished both of those so now I'm really hoping they sorted it out! They r useless, I had blood taken on the second day of my cycle when my period started, I got a letter saying I needed to go and discuss the results with my GP but obviously she has gone away so I rang them to speak to a doctor and he said my progesterone was only 3 but it was the 2nd day of my period, progesterone is meant to be low then isn't it!?? I thought it increased around ovulation, anyone else think the same? So he clearly doesn't know what he is talking about!! Grrrrr


----------



## mummy2o

Poor emmy. Can't believe that horrible luck your having :hugs:

AFM the believe the reason I miscarried is that I have chlamydia. Not sure how as my OH and I decided to test after our last sexual encounters before getting together, but I guess it does take a while to settle if one of us tested to early. Anyway taking antibotics which are safe in pregnancies as the doctor eventually agreed I could be pregnant. I honestly do think if the doctors spent just 10 minutes on these forums they know a lot more about how women get pregnant!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Finally got a doctor to listen to me!! Got an emergency scan tomorrow morning, hopefully will know what's going on after this!
Mummy2o oh no that's not nice to find out, hope it's sorted out now with antibiotics and u can try again! Me an OH also got tested just before we started a relationship so I must admit if that happened to me I would totally blame OH so ur very trusting! Xx


----------



## Libbysmum

:wacko: Stupid Doctors! They earn so much money they can afford nice overseas holidays meanwhile their poor patients are left in limbo...horrible! We had a similar situation when I was pregnant with my first child...The doctor was like...well I will be away for the next 3 months so someone else will have to take care of your pregnancy...It isn't nice at all.
I had a small pain in my side yesterday...I wonder if I am ovulating? I am hoping that is what the pain was.


----------



## flapjack10

Glad things are finally getting sorted emmy! Let us know how the scan goes!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy generally I would be like that, but I think its different this time. He's very open and honest to me, won't lock his phone or computer so I check it as much as I like, even in the beginning of the relationship I was so paranoid he'd cheat on me due to a past relationship he put a tracking device on his phone so I knew where he was at all times. So I highly doubt he's done anything, and I know I haven't. So I guess it was just missed. 

Anyway good luck on your scan today. FX that it all goes well for you. :hugs:

Libbysmum good luck if it was and welcome to the tww.

Flapjack when will you be testing? I know it will be soon.


----------



## flapjack10

I'd trust my husband too mummy2o! 

Thinking of starting testing on Friday. 6dpo today and back at work so got that to distract me.

How are you holding up?

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mummy2o ur right u have nothing to worry about, I would trust my OH too and thinking about it it's hard to know when/who it came from, better to just focus on what u both want now and that's a baby :hugs:

Just got back from hospital, bit confused, had scan and they said I don't have retained products now and I should just wait until my next period comes and if I'm not pregnant then I can start taking hormones to regulate my cycle...hmm guess I'm waiting to ovulate/2ww too


----------



## flapjack10

Say what? Wish they'd make up their minds! Oh well at least you can get back on it now!

Sticky BFP is in your future!

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I know they are crazy! I have been panicking so much but oh we'll let's see what happens! And ur 6dpo ur almost half way there! R u testing Friday? How many dpo did u get r other bfp's? Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Well here's hoping to the start of your BFP!

Yup thinking I'll start testing at 8dpo. My first BFP I had a squinted at 8dpo, second at 12dpo and third at 13dpo (I didn't want to test early for those ones, but now I want to).


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah no harm testing early as long as u don't mind a few squinty faint lines for a bit! U got twitchy eye yet? X


----------



## markswife10

Baby dust everyone!!! 

AFM, I'm 1 DPO today, had my thermal shift today. Praying there's a lil one in there forming.


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> Baby dust everyone!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm 1 DPO today, had my thermal shift today. Praying there's a lil one in there forming.

Good luck xx


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy that's annoying news. Good luck in your ovulating/waiting game. I guess that must be really frustrating.

Flapjack, I'm good. 3dpo right now and still symptom spotting as bad as ever. I don't think I will ever learn to be honest.

markswife glad you can come and join us impatient ladies on our 2ww. Good luck.


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies, 

I thought I would jump on here. I am currently on week 2 of bleeding from my M/C, but hopefully it will start to calm down soon. Even though my doctor told me to wait a cycle, I am thinking about at least NTNP this month. I think the next time I talk to my Doctors office I will talk with her about that. I just am feeling quite impatient.


----------



## beckysprayer

xxemmyxx said:


> Mummy2o ur right u have nothing to worry about, I would trust my OH too and thinking about it it's hard to know when/who it came from, better to just focus on what u both want now and that's a baby :hugs:
> 
> Just got back from hospital, bit confused, had scan and they said I don't have retained products now and I should just wait until my next period comes and if I'm not pregnant then I can start taking hormones to regulate my cycle...hmm guess I'm waiting to ovulate/2ww too

Crazy! That is great that you don't have any retained tissue though. Your BFP is on the way!



flapjack10 said:


> Well here's hoping to the start of your BFP!
> 
> Yup thinking I'll start testing at 8dpo. My first BFP I had a squinted at 8dpo, second at 12dpo and third at 13dpo (I didn't want to test early for those ones, but now I want to).

Your testing starts so soon! FX for Friday!



markswife10 said:


> Baby dust everyone!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm 1 DPO today, had my thermal shift today. Praying there's a lil one in there forming.

:dust: to you too!



aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I would jump on here. I am currently on week 2 of bleeding from my M/C, but hopefully it will start to calm down soon. Even though my doctor told me to wait a cycle, I am thinking about at least NTNP this month. I think the next time I talk to my Doctors office I will talk with her about that. I just am feeling quite impatient.

Welcome pie :hugs: Sorry to hear about your loss and I hope the bleeding calms down soon. FX for a rainbow baby soon!


----------



## flapjack10

aknqtpie said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I thought I would jump on here. I am currently on week 2 of bleeding from my M/C, but hopefully it will start to calm down soon. Even though my doctor told me to wait a cycle, I am thinking about at least NTNP this month. I think the next time I talk to my Doctors office I will talk with her about that. I just am feeling quite impatient.

:howdy: I'm sorry for your loss. I understand feeling impatient. Hope the bleeding stops soon. Feel free to rant on here if you need to vent!

AFM - I caved and tested this morning. BFN of course as I'm only 7dpo! :wacko: Silly me!


xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Hi aknqtpie. Sorry for your loss. Hopefully the bleeding will stop soon.

Flapjack I had a feel you'd test sooner than friday. I don't blame you though.


----------



## flapjack10

Teeeheeehee I'm a POASoholic!


Here's my testing thread:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1297661-starting-7dpo.html#post22263043
xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Teeeheeehee I'm a POASoholic!
> 
> 
> Here's my testing thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1297661-starting-7dpo.html#post22263043
> xxx

Flapjack u are my hero! You have a testing thread I adore this! X


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> Teeeheeehee I'm a POASoholic!
> 
> 
> Here's my testing thread:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/1297661-starting-7dpo.html#post22263043
> xxx
> 
> Flapjack u are my hero! You have a testing thread I adore this! XClick to expand...

Hehehehe!


----------



## markswife10

Thanks ladies! Fx for all of us! We need some BFP's!!! 

aknqtpie, welcome and sorry about your loss :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Definitely understand the impatient feeling, it is very normal. We ended up NTNP last month (the month of our MC) also, although we weren't successful (guess my body wasn't ready yet). Hope your bleeding stops soon! 

Flapjack, that is awesome you have a testing thread! LOL! fx!


----------



## Libbysmum

I am sorry for your loss too...It can be frustrating. With my MC the doctor said the bleeding should ease up and stop around 4-6wks. It was really pretty much stopped after a week but I had lingering streaks of blood so had to wear a liner for a couple of weeks or so. I hope yours ends quick so you can get back to baby making :)


----------



## Libbysmum

By the way...has anyone ever used the fertility app on their phones? Just curious about how accurate they'd be?
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/birth-fertility-tracker/id485171605?mt=8


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! Thank you :) It is seeming to ease up today, so that is good. I decided I am going to wait for AF to show, rather than NTNP. My DH and I are going to a NFL game the first weekend in November, so I can have a little fun at the game :) 

Hopefully it will slow down for the most part over the weekend and I can go get my HCG levels drawn next week. :) 

Flapjack - Good luck this week... When I got my BFP, I got it at 10dpo... I wasn't expecting it and wasn't planning on testing till 14dpo.. when I do test.. I am going to wait till 14dpo. 

Libby - I use fertilityfriends app on my phone.. I will have to check out this other one.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> By the way...has anyone ever used the fertility app on their phones? Just curious about how accurate they'd be?
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/birth-fertility-tracker/id485171605?mt=8

I use the fertility friend app on my iPad but at the moment it says every day is a fertile day for me cus my cycle has been so over the place I think!


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> By the way...has anyone ever used the fertility app on their phones? Just curious about how accurate they'd be?
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/birth-fertility-tracker/id485171605?mt=8

I also use Fertility Friend, but I don't temp so it always uses that as an excuse why it can't give me proper information :haha:. I do like it though and the VIP membership is relatively cheap. One of the things that kind of keeps me sane during the TWW - logging all my symptoms and seeing how well we've done with BDing! 



aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you :) It is seeming to ease up today, so that is good. I decided I am going to wait for AF to show, rather than NTNP. My DH and I are going to a NFL game the first weekend in November, so I can have a little fun at the game :)
> 
> Hopefully it will slow down for the most part over the weekend and I can go get my HCG levels drawn next week. :)
> 
> Flapjack - Good luck this week... When I got my BFP, I got it at 10dpo... I wasn't expecting it and wasn't planning on testing till 14dpo.. when I do test.. I am going to wait till 14dpo.
> 
> Libby - I use fertilityfriends app on my phone.. I will have to check out this other one.

Thanks hun! Hope the bleeding stops soon and that you get your BFP next cycle.

:flower::flower::flower::dust: :dust: :dust: to you all!

xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

Libbysmum said:


> By the way...has anyone ever used the fertility app on their phones? Just curious about how accurate they'd be?
> https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/birth-fertility-tracker/id485171605?mt=8

I've never used an app, I'm too afraid it will get linked to my email and some how get posted somewhere or sent somewhere I do not want. "Becky is currently 2 days past ovulation and hoping for a BFP!" :blush: 



aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies! Thank you :) It is seeming to ease up today, so that is good. I decided I am going to wait for AF to show, rather than NTNP. My DH and I are going to a NFL game the first weekend in November, so I can have a little fun at the game :)
> 
> Hopefully it will slow down for the most part over the weekend and I can go get my HCG levels drawn next week. :)
> 
> Flapjack - Good luck this week... When I got my BFP, I got it at 10dpo... I wasn't expecting it and wasn't planning on testing till 14dpo.. when I do test.. I am going to wait till 14dpo.
> 
> Libby - I use fertilityfriends app on my phone.. I will have to check out this other one.

I just noticed you are from Alaska! I'm so jealous, I love Alaska! Are you flying down to Seattle for the NFL game?

AFM, I'm almost done with the TWW already! I'm on CD10 and have a 13/14 day luteal phase. My back has been aching off and on since 3dpo, which it has never done before so I'm hoping that is a good sign. My forehead also has 3 small spots on it, which never happens. That's more than I ever had in high school so it better mean a little one is on the way. I have 4 FRER calling my name, but I'm too nervous to test!


----------



## flapjack10

Hi becky! Do you mean you're 10dpo? Good luck when you do decide to test! I'm hoping for bright pink lines on those FRERs!

xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

Yes! :dohh: 10dpo not CD10. Thanks, I'm hoping for bight pink lines too! I may cave and test tomorrow morning, but I said the same for today and chickened out.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Ladies, My AF is due in a couple of days...sigh I am hopeful that it wont come but too nervous to test. Feeling a bit anxious as my best friend from Kindergarten just found out on her 20 wk scan she is having twin girls and am happy for her but I want to be preggers ya know? Our little one we lost would have been due the same month!


----------



## aknqtpie

Becky - It is starting to get cold... where did you visit when you came up here? We are flying to Seattle for the Seahawks vs. Vikings game.. super excited. Seahawks have a great team this year (despite yesterdays performance).. where are you from?

Libby - I have had about 4 people announce their pregnancies on facebook since my miscarriage started two weeks ago.. im like really?!?!?! I guess I can't expect everyone to be omniscient and know what I am going through.. haha


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I have been reading this thread all morning.... SO inspirational! I love to look at the early posts and see that most of the women now are pregnant! 

I guess I should introduce myself: DH and I are both 27. We had a suspected MC on cycle 3 at 5 weeks and a few days (was on holiday and didn't have any pregnancy tests to confirm) and another MC on cycle 5 at 5 weeks. We weren't planning to try this cycle, but it's looking like I'm in the tww again! I had a temp rise a few days ago and our BDing looks like it may have been timed perfectly. I honestly didn't think I would even O this cycle, since after cycle 3, I didn't O in cycle 4.

I got all my blood work back after the MC in September and everything looks good to go. Plus my acupuncturist seemed to think I was ready to try again. Hoping for the best over here!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Welcome vietmamsie. :)

Fx you get your sticky bean really soon. Xxxx

LibbysMum - I used the fertility friend app and found it great as I charted. Although the month we conciveed this one was immediately after the MC so I wasn't using it then. 

But it really did help me learn my cycles. :)

Hope you all have lovely weekends planned. I think I have to bite the bullet and buy new jeans today. Mine are not comfy at all anymore.


----------



## flapjack10

beckysprayer said:


> Yes! :dohh: 10dpo not CD10. Thanks, I'm hoping for bight pink lines too! I may cave and test tomorrow morning, but I said the same for today and chickened out.

Good luck!!! :dust:



Libbysmum said:


> Thanks Ladies, My AF is due in a couple of days...sigh I am hopeful that it wont come but too nervous to test. Feeling a bit anxious as my best friend from Kindergarten just found out on her 20 wk scan she is having twin girls and am happy for her but I want to be preggers ya know? Our little one we lost would have been due the same month!

:hugs: I know hun :hugs:



aknqtpie said:


> Libby - I have had about 4 people announce their pregnancies on facebook since my miscarriage started two weeks ago.. im like really?!?!?! I guess I can't expect everyone to be omniscient and know what I am going through.. haha

It's tough :hugs:

Hi vietmamsie :howdy: I'm sorry for your losses and hope you get your rainbow soon! After my first MC I had a crazy long cycle, but after the other two they were fine. FX for you!

Cupcake - are you gonna get some bump bands and special maternity jeans?

AFM - if you're stalking my test thread you'll know that I think I got my BFP! stick, stick, stick!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Libby and antqtpie, it sucks :( You want to forget about whats happened but its hard with people shouting it around everywhere. I had a terrible time picking my son up from school shortly afterwards just due to the mass amount of pregnant people there. Good luck and hopefully AF keeps away for you guys

Hi Vietmamsie and welcome to the thread. Sorry your loss. Good luck in trying again.

Poor cupcake. I think I just lived in joggers most of my pregnancy, but I was lucky at the time and didn't have to work. I would recommend maternity jeans though, some of the maternity clothes do look so pretty.

Indeed flapjack, I hope its sticky. Got everything crossed for you.

AFM I'm still symptom spotting and I lost how many dpo I am. I'm guessing 5. Luckily the two week course of tablets I'm on started slightly after my tww so if AF hasn't come by then I'll do a test. Symptoms looking good. I'm as moody as my last pregnancy (OH has noticed) and I'm peeing a lot more.


----------



## flapjack10

Sounds good mummy! :dust:


----------



## markswife10

Flapjack, just wanted to say congrats to you!!!! I saw on your test thread!!!!! So excited for you! <3


----------



## markswife10

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! I have been reading this thread all morning.... SO inspirational! I love to look at the early posts and see that most of the women now are pregnant!
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself: DH and I are both 27. We had a suspected MC on cycle 3 at 5 weeks and a few days (was on holiday and didn't have any pregnancy tests to confirm) and another MC on cycle 5 at 5 weeks. We weren't planning to try this cycle, but it's looking like I'm in the tww again! I had a temp rise a few days ago and our BDing looks like it may have been timed perfectly. I honestly didn't think I would even O this cycle, since after cycle 3, I didn't O in cycle 4.
> 
> I got all my blood work back after the MC in September and everything looks good to go. Plus my acupuncturist seemed to think I was ready to try again. Hoping for the best over here!

Welcome hun!!!! Good luck, fx'd for you! :) :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

:hugs: :hugs: Libbysmom! Totally understand.


----------



## markswife10

AFM, 4 DPO... still waiting... lol!


----------



## beckysprayer

aknqtpie said:


> Becky - It is starting to get cold... where did you visit when you came up here? We are flying to Seattle for the Seahawks vs. Vikings game.. super excited. Seahawks have a great team this year (despite yesterdays performance).. where are you from?

Have fun at the game! I am from South Dakota. We went up to Anchorage when I was younger to visit friends of my parents and I had so much fun. I loved it an want to go back!



vietmamsie said:


> Hi! I have been reading this thread all morning.... SO inspirational! I love to look at the early posts and see that most of the women now are pregnant!
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself: DH and I are both 27. We had a suspected MC on cycle 3 at 5 weeks and a few days (was on holiday and didn't have any pregnancy tests to confirm) and another MC on cycle 5 at 5 weeks. We weren't planning to try this cycle, but it's looking like I'm in the tww again! I had a temp rise a few days ago and our BDing looks like it may have been timed perfectly. I honestly didn't think I would even O this cycle, since after cycle 3, I didn't O in cycle 4.
> 
> I got all my blood work back after the MC in September and everything looks good to go. Plus my acupuncturist seemed to think I was ready to try again. Hoping for the best over here!

Welcome Vietmumsie! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. Good to hear your blood work came back great and your body is ready for a healthy little baby! FX for a BFP this cycle!



flapjack10 said:


> AFM - if you're stalking my test thread you'll know that I think I got my BFP! stick, stick, stick!
> 
> xxx

Ah!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance: Your rainbow baby :dust:


AFM, I tested this morning with a FRER at 11dpo and BFN. SO stark white it was mocking me :dohh:


----------



## beckysprayer

mummy2o said:


> Libby and antqtpie, it sucks :( You want to forget about whats happened but its hard with people shouting it around everywhere. I had a terrible time picking my son up from school shortly afterwards just due to the mass amount of pregnant people there. Good luck and hopefully AF keeps away for you guys
> 
> Hi Vietmamsie and welcome to the thread. Sorry your loss. Good luck in trying again.
> 
> Poor cupcake. I think I just lived in joggers most of my pregnancy, but I was lucky at the time and didn't have to work. I would recommend maternity jeans though, some of the maternity clothes do look so pretty.
> 
> Indeed flapjack, I hope its sticky. Got everything crossed for you.
> 
> AFM I'm still symptom spotting and I lost how many dpo I am. I'm guessing 5. Luckily the two week course of tablets I'm on started slightly after my tww so if AF hasn't come by then I'll do a test. Symptoms looking good. I'm as moody as my last pregnancy (OH has noticed) and I'm peeing a lot more.

FX! Your symptoms sound so good! :thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

markswife10 said:


> AFM, 4 DPO... still waiting... lol!

Been there done that! :haha: GL hun!



beckysprayer said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Becky - It is starting to get cold... where did you visit when you came up here? We are flying to Seattle for the Seahawks vs. Vikings game.. super excited. Seahawks have a great team this year (despite yesterdays performance).. where are you from?
> 
> Have fun at the game! I am from South Dakota. We went up to Anchorage when I was younger to visit friends of my parents and I had so much fun. I loved it an want to go back!
> 
> 
> 
> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi! I have been reading this thread all morning.... SO inspirational! I love to look at the early posts and see that most of the women now are pregnant!
> 
> I guess I should introduce myself: DH and I are both 27. We had a suspected MC on cycle 3 at 5 weeks and a few days (was on holiday and didn't have any pregnancy tests to confirm) and another MC on cycle 5 at 5 weeks. We weren't planning to try this cycle, but it's looking like I'm in the tww again! I had a temp rise a few days ago and our BDing looks like it may have been timed perfectly. I honestly didn't think I would even O this cycle, since after cycle 3, I didn't O in cycle 4.
> 
> I got all my blood work back after the MC in September and everything looks good to go. Plus my acupuncturist seemed to think I was ready to try again. Hoping for the best over here!Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome Vietmumsie! :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. Good to hear your blood work came back great and your body is ready for a healthy little baby! FX for a BFP this cycle!
> 
> 
> 
> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> AFM - if you're stalking my test thread you'll know that I think I got my BFP! stick, stick, stick!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah!! Congrats!! :happydance::happydance: Your rainbow baby :dust:
> 
> 
> AFM, I tested this morning with a FRER at 11dpo and BFN. SO stark white it was mocking me :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks hun! Sorry about BFN! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Flapjack.. just stalked your journal.. congrats :)


----------



## flapjack10

Thank you! Hoping it sticks! Xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Woke up this morning and noted spotting when wiped...grrr AF I am guessing! Try again I suppose in about 5 days-:( sucks!


----------



## aknqtpie

:( Sorry Libby


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Libby :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Flapjack: Interesting that you also had a crazy cycle after your first loss and normal after the next two. It's so interesting how our bodies work. Also congrats!!! I really hope this is it for you!!

Libby: Sorry :hugs:

AFM, I had some spotting this morning, which was strange, but ever since we started ttc, my body has been super strange and unpredictable, so who knows. I think I'm 5DPO, but still no cross hairs. I think it' because I missed temping on my actual O date?


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry Libby :hugs:

Vietmamsie could be implantation bleeding possibly. Just keep us updated on what it feels like doing.


----------



## flapjack10

Oooh I hope it's IB!

xxx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Vietmamsie. 

I had spotting around 5-6dpo after my MC. 

In fact I phoned the EPU to say I was bleeding again. 

Bitch nurse at EPU told me off for having unprotected sex as I couldn't lie to her when she asked. 

Fx for you. Xxx


----------



## flapjack10

What a bitch! :grr: what business is it of hers!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry cupcake you had to deal with a nurse like that. I'd have probably slapped her.

AFM a new symptom one of my nipples are very sore right now.


----------



## vietmamsie

cupcake: Was that spotting IB for your current pregnancy? What a bitchy nurse! Sorry you had to deal with that, but honestly, I didn't even think to use protection. We've been ttc for 10 months now and it would be hard to go back to protection/pulling out after not doing it for so long!


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Yes it was for this pregnancy. :) 

Didn't have any for the one before that.


----------



## Libbysmum

Omgosh one would think the EPU would be the most understanding...the nurse we dealt with at our EPU was lovely...I am so sorry you got such a cow. I am still only spotting and it's day 2 of what I am assuming is my AF...normally it would be much heavier by day 2...do you think it is my just being overly optimistic if I think it could be IB?


----------



## vietmamsie

oh no, tender breasts! I'm going to start getting my hopes up now....


----------



## Laubull

Flapjack I completely missed your BFP, yeaaaa, congratulations!

Baby dust to all of you, I hope your symptoms are good signs 

x


----------



## mummy2o

Libbysmum it is possibly but it generally happens a week after ovulation. Then again mc can mess up our cycles so who knows. If your due and have a light period then it could just be settling and you are pregnant. Just keep an eye and if it doesn't get heavy test.

Vietmamise glad I'm not the only one symptom spotting!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm so crampy today! I'm praying I ovulated and the monitor just didn't pick it it up and show me peak, I'm cd 22


----------



## beckysprayer

vietmamsie said:


> oh no, tender breasts! I'm going to start getting my hopes up now....

That's a great sign! :thumbup:



Libbysmum said:


> Omgosh one would think the EPU would be the most understanding...the nurse we dealt with at our EPU was lovely...I am so sorry you got such a cow. I am still only spotting and it's day 2 of what I am assuming is my AF...normally it would be much heavier by day 2...do you think it is my just being overly optimistic if I think it could be IB?

FX that it's implantation bleeding! 



xxemmyxx said:


> I'm so crampy today! I'm praying I ovulated and the monitor just didn't pick it it up and show me peak, I'm cd 22

I hope you ovulated too and will be getting your BFP shortly! Did the monitor stop giving you high days? 


AFM, AF came today :cry:. Two days early to boot. I guess it's on to the next month :nope:


----------



## vietmamsie

oh Becky :hugs: Better early than late.

AFM, 8DP*suspected*O. Really sore bbs, a temp shift upward. You could put this cycles LP chart on top of last cycles, shift it forward one day and they are scary similar. Hoping that means I'm pregnant again? One week until testing!


----------



## Libbysmum

Ok, I haven't had any further spotting so this morning after I drove my DH to work I stopped and got a test from the supermarket. Does anyone else think there is two lines or is it just me being hopeful?
 



Attached Files:







20121023_111651.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## aknqtpie

I see two lines.. Very clearly. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Those are two lines for sure!!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you ladies...I did another test just to be sure and it came up even thicker and darker than the one I posted! I really hope it is not a false alarm :):thumbup: Probably go to the Dr to get the blood test done asap! Pray it sticks this time round and not another sad loss!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sooooooo two lines!!!!! That's your BFP girl woooohoooo xx


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry about AF Becky :hugs:

Libby - deffo two lines! Congrats! :dance:


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry about your AF Becky. Especially as the evil :witch: showed up early.

Libby congrats on your BFP.

Thats two this cycle anyone want to make it a third?


----------



## Laubull

Congrats Libby


----------



## markswife10

Congrats Libby!


----------



## aknqtpie

mummy2o said:


> Thats two this cycle anyone want to make it a third?

I would love to but I am going to wait a cycle before ttc again.. but count me in for next cycle!!! lol.


----------



## Maggie586

hello can I join the conversation. So confused at the moment - have been trying for a much wanted :baby: for the last 5 years, tried clomid, then IVF - first cycle didn't work but second (FET) did. Unfortunately lost the baby with silent miscarriage at 8 weeks. Had D&C on 25th September and decided not to wait till next FET in December to try again. This morning did a test and it was a BFP - was initially over the moon but now scared that its just left over hormones from last pregnancy ... sooooo hoping its a new pregnancy, what do you think the chances are?


----------



## markswife10

Maggie586 said:


> hello can I join the conversation. So confused at the moment - have been trying for a much wanted :baby: for the last 5 years, tried clomid, then IVF - first cycle didn't work but second (FET) did. Unfortunately lost the baby with silent miscarriage at 8 weeks. Had D&C on 25th September and decided not to wait till next FET in December to try again. This morning did a test and it was a BFP - was initially over the moon but now scared that its just left over hormones from last pregnancy ... sooooo hoping its a new pregnancy, what do you think the chances are?

I would test again in a couple of days, if the line is darker it is likely a BFP. I had faint lines at the end of last cycle because of leftover hormones.


----------



## Maggie586

thanks ... oh how I hate waiting. It was a digital test that said pregnant 1-2 weeks so might have to invest in some traditional tests


----------



## markswife10

Maggie586 said:


> thanks ... oh how I hate waiting. It was a digital test that said pregnant 1-2 weeks so might have to invest in some traditional tests

Yeah, I would test with traditional tests so you can see if the lines are getting lighter or darker. If they are getting darker, BFP, if they are getting lighter, it's leftover hormone. Good luck hun! :)


----------



## mummy2o

Hehe no worries aknqtpie. Its properly good to give your body some rest.

Maggie sorry for your loss and welcome to the forms. I would agree with markswife. It could go either way, although most is gone by 3 weeks. However in some it can be 6 weeks. The other option is to get bloods done by a doctor and see which way the HCG is going.

AFM my boob was so sore earlier I really just wanted to chop it off. It was so annoying.


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy20: got a sore boob as well, makes sleeping on my stomach a bitch!

Maggie: sorry for your loss :hugs: agree with markswife, test again an a few days.

AFM, I think I'm 9dpo. I'll be testing at 13dpo, so 4 more days. Usually my LP is only 12 days, so at 13 I'll be late according to FF. TTW after a loss isn't nearly as bad... I'm much more relaxed and time is passing a lot quicker. I felt like last cycle time just stopped and each day was an eternity.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Ladies, I went to doctors today to have the routine tests. The nurse tested my urine and told me it was negative! I almost died! I said "ARE YOU SURE?" anyhow the doctor checked it and saw a faint line so he said get a blood test. I had to leave to put my DD home for a nap but am going back after she wakes to get it done... I really don't know what to think! I am missing my period and have had some lower back aches, been moody...etc...what do you guys think?


----------



## markswife10

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Ladies, I went to doctors today to have the routine tests. The nurse tested my urine and told me it was negative! I almost died! I said "ARE YOU SURE?" anyhow the doctor checked it and saw a faint line so he said get a blood test. I had to leave to put my DD home for a nap but am going back after she wakes to get it done... I really don't know what to think! I am missing my period and have had some lower back aches, been moody...etc...what do you guys think?

I would say you will likely get positive blood results and that it is probably just early in the game hun :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I think you are just early.. when I went in for the blood test, they made me pee on a stick and it was really light.. that's why they had me test for blood. My guess is you are just early on the game... I saw two lines.. so I bet you get a positive blood test!! :)


----------



## mummy2o

vietmamise I'm 9dpo to, I think. I could test the same day as you although I think I'll be a day early as my body is highly messed up atm still. I'll see if I cave in.

Libbysmum if it was IB then your techincally just pregnant and most urine tests can't pick it up and the doctors are basically IC from what someone was telling me. I think you took a decent brand if I recall. So yes blood would be a lot more clear. Don't worry, I'm sure you have a BFP :)

AFM I want to hold out until next monday to test as I think thats my 14dpo. I tell you NTNP is so much easier than tracking as I have a rubbish memory


----------



## vietmamsie

Libbysmum: I think it's jut really early. Keep us posted on the blood test!

mummy2o: If you can hold out until Monday, than I can too! All i can get where I live are little cheapy dip stripes. Last cycle I tested at 12 dpo and got the faintest of lines and it was so stressful waiting for each morning to come to test again and see if it got darker.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Ladies, I went to doctors today to have the routine tests. The nurse tested my urine and told me it was negative! I almost died! I said "ARE YOU SURE?" anyhow the doctor checked it and saw a faint line so he said get a blood test. I had to leave to put my DD home for a nap but am going back after she wakes to get it done... I really don't know what to think! I am missing my period and have had some lower back aches, been moody...etc...what do you guys think?

I saw such a definate line on ur test, it's probably just early and a blood test will show up, good luck xxx


----------



## beckysprayer

Libbysmum said:


> Hi Ladies, I went to doctors today to have the routine tests. The nurse tested my urine and told me it was negative! I almost died! I said "ARE YOU SURE?" anyhow the doctor checked it and saw a faint line so he said get a blood test. I had to leave to put my DD home for a nap but am going back after she wakes to get it done... I really don't know what to think! I am missing my period and have had some lower back aches, been moody...etc...what do you guys think?

You have a very clear line on your test, so it must just be early. I also heard somewhere, can't remember where, that some of the tests in drug stores now are so sensitive they are better at catching early pregnancy than the ones many doctor's use. I'm sure the blood test will come back with wonderful numbers. Congrats!


----------



## mummy2o

I cave in and tested 10 dpo and get a BFN :( Never mind hey :)


----------



## flapjack10

Vietmam - GL when you do test hun! :dust:

Libby- Still early and nurses aren't professional testers like us!

Mummy - Sorry about BFN, but still early my love!

Love to the rest of you!

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I think it will be confirmed tomorrow at the test results. I have had a few other symptoms like dryer than normal lips and skin but not sure if it is cause of pregnancy or just cause it has been a bit windy the past few days. So nervous about tomorrow I don't know if I can sleep!


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o said:


> I cave in and tested 10 dpo and get a BFN :( Never mind hey :)

I gave in too! I tested right when I woke up and it was a BFN as well! Now I really will wait till Monday... plus FF finally gave me cross-hairs, but I really think they are wrong... they say I'm 5DPO, I say I'm 10DPO. I guess it don't really matter which is right as I am _in_ this cycle no matter which is right. We honestly have hardly BD since the MC, but somehow we did it at the exact perfect times.


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Libby. I'll be thinking of you loads :dust:

xxx


----------



## flapjack10

I don't blame you girls for testing early. It's hard to resist the POAS urge! Sorry for BFNs though.

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby: GL and hang in there! Let us know once you hear the news... It sure looked positive from the picture of the test you posted the other day.


----------



## mummy2o

Libby I'm sure it will be fine. FX for you :)

Flapjack It was an IC not sure how good they are at picking up results early so will hold out.

Vietmamsie we're terrible >.< I promise to hold out until monday now unless AF comes and there is no need to test :)


----------



## mummy2o

Not out yet, but got loads of CM when I peed earlier so guessing I'm waiting for AF. Wish she would hurry up :)


----------



## markswife10

Tested today at 9 DPO, BFN :( Expecting AF Tuesday... I know it is still early but I would honestly be shocked if I got a BFP this month since I'm not feeling it at all, no symptoms. I don't feel at all like I did when I was pregnant and my cervix doesn't feel like it did when I was pregnant either. Also haven't had IB which I had last time I was pregnant. I expect AF. Booo though!


----------



## vietmamsie

Fail. Tested again. BFN. Have cramps today. I think AF is right around the corner. My cramps were a little different last time. Honestly, I don't really care either way (obviously I would rather end up pregnant!) but I am just so ready for this cycle to be over and move on to the next. I want to try to move on from this MC and get excited by TTC again. This cycle has been a drag.


----------



## Libbysmum

Got back from Doctors and it's good news ladies! Just had round 2 of bloods I asked them to check my iron and vitamin d levels as they were low last time. He said my blood pressure was a little bit on the high side. I had problems with that with my first pregnancy so am hoping it is lower next time I see him on Tuesday as I really do not want to take extra drugs unless I need to. If all goes well I am due July 1st! Same day as the Hubby's birthday which will be hilarious if his entire birthday is spent with me in labor! ah poor man!


----------



## aknqtpie

Libbysmum said:


> ! Same day as the Hubby's birthday which will be hilarious if his entire birthday is spent with me in labor! ah poor man!

That's what he gets for knocking you up!! :) jk... 

Congrats again!!


----------



## mummy2o

Congrulations libby. We said don't worry that it wasn't positive at the doctors as your just 4 weeks.

AFM I haven't tested again. Put a tampon in before bed as expected start of period but hasn't started yet. Wish it hurry up.


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi hope everyone is ok. i am after some advice i am now 19dpo on a 32 day cycle so about 5 days late. and absolutly petrified if i do a test and its neg i willl be gutted but if i do a test and its pos i will be so scared that i might lose it again.
i have no preg signs so feeling rather confused.
also can i do a test at any time of day


----------



## mummy2o

With my son I had no pregnancy signs at all nearly all of my pregnancy. The only reason I tested as I was on the pill and hadn't had my period in between. Even after that the only symptom I had was peeing and then later on him kicking. It is one of the those catch 22 things. Have you been later than this before? If not, then it would be a good time to test.


----------



## flapjack10

markswife10 said:


> Tested today at 9 DPO, BFN :( Expecting AF Tuesday... I know it is still early but I would honestly be shocked if I got a BFP this month since I'm not feeling it at all, no symptoms. I don't feel at all like I did when I was pregnant and my cervix doesn't feel like it did when I was pregnant either. Also haven't had IB which I had last time I was pregnant. I expect AF. Booo though!

Boooooo! I hope it's a shy BFP. :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> Fail. Tested again. BFN. Have cramps today. I think AF is right around the corner. My cramps were a little different last time. Honestly, I don't really care either way (obviously I would rather end up pregnant!) but I am just so ready for this cycle to be over and move on to the next. I want to try to move on from this MC and get excited by TTC again. This cycle has been a drag.

Either come or don't witch! She's being a meanie. :hugs:



Libbysmum said:


> Got back from Doctors and it's good news ladies! Just had round 2 of bloods I asked them to check my iron and vitamin d levels as they were low last time. He said my blood pressure was a little bit on the high side. I had problems with that with my first pregnancy so am hoping it is lower next time I see him on Tuesday as I really do not want to take extra drugs unless I need to. If all goes well I am due July 1st! Same day as the Hubby's birthday which will be hilarious if his entire birthday is spent with me in labor! ah poor man!

:dance: Good for you hun! So excited for you! :dust:



mummy2o said:


> Congrulations libby. We said don't worry that it wasn't positive at the doctors as your just 4 weeks.
> AFM I haven't tested again. Put a tampon in before bed as expected start of period but hasn't started yet. Wish it hurry up.

:hugs: 


mrs_swj2be said:


> hi hope everyone is ok. i am after some advice i am now 19dpo on a 32 day cycle so about 5 days late. and absolutly petrified if i do a test and its neg i willl be gutted but if i do a test and its pos i will be so scared that i might lose it again.
> i have no preg signs so feeling rather confused.
> also can i do a test at any time of day

I agree with mummy2. Have you had an AF this late before? If I remember rightly I think you mentioned you have really long cycles before? I'm so sorry you're in this position hun. I think don't test if a BFN is going to break your heart. If you can completely prepare yourself for the BFN then do it. If it's a BFP we'll cross that bridge when we come to it.:hugs:

AFM - 4weeks 2days today. The day I lost my July bean. My tests aren't fainter like they were then so that gives me hope...

Love to you all <3
xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi i use to have really long cycles before my op last year but ever since then i have been s regular as clock work by 1 day roughly eaither way. but the last time i was this late was my little angel. i would have been 20weeks this weeks. i have got a drs appointment this morning for a check up so will ask them but think i will prob test.
at least i will know either way.


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck Mrs S. I'm sending you loads of PMA and :flower:


xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mrs s from the things you are saying it sounds like bfn would upset u a bit right now, getting a BFP is a blessing but it also brings back tough memories,why don't u mention it to your GP and get them to test u to kind of take the pressure off u? I hope it's a BFP for u xx

I still know exactly how many weeks I would be by now I would be nearly 24 weeks, a viable baby, so hard I'm taking forever to get pregnant again!!


----------



## flapjack10

I know emmy :hugs: I would have been viable with my first MC on my birthday (29th Aug) and it was really bittersweet. As my first due date approaches (22nd Dec) it makes me feel sad. 

I know you'll get your BFP soon and that it'll be a sticky one. It'll be well worth the wait.

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

I would be 10 weeks tomorrow. A 4th of the way there. It's really hard not to think about sometimes:(

Libby: So exciting! I really hope this is it for you! And your husband would love to spend his birthday in the L&D with you! I'm sure of it!

Mrs.swj: Agree with above, maybe it would help to have the doctor test you, take some of the pressure off. I really hope the best for you, I know how painful this is... I'm testing again in my first tww since my MC, and it's hard. :hugs:

AFM, the cramps all went away and now I just feel really normal. I have no idea whats going on, I guess I just have to wait it out.


----------



## mummy2o

TBH I have no idea how far gone I'd been. Guess coming up to 20 weeks since my due date was near my sons birthday and my 20 weeks scan was on my birthday that is what I'm basing it on.

AFM AF has come. However I should be ovulating on my OH and my birthday his 8th and mine 9th so maybe it will be a birthday baby :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> TBH I have no idea how far gone I'd been. Guess coming up to 20 weeks since my due date was near my sons birthday and my 20 weeks scan was on my birthday that is what I'm basing it on.
> 
> AFM AF has come. However I should be ovulating on my OH and my birthday his 8th and mine 9th so maybe it will be a birthday baby :)

Fingers crossed its a birthday baby xx


----------



## flapjack10

FX crossed for a birthday baby! Lots of "special time" around then!

xxx


----------



## mrs_swj2be

hi i spoke to the dr and we dicided to get her to do the test as if bfn at least i know and if bfp either it sticks even if it makes worry or i m/c again but at least i would have know where as if i didnt test yet and i was bfp then i started bleeding before i found out it would be counted as a period not a m/c so sounds a bit harsh but at least the drs would know it would be 2 out of 3 m/c's so would be one step nearer getting soe help.
any way it was a BFN so a bit gutted but relieved at the same time at i know now and can try to relax even if i am gutted that it is another failed month.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mrs_swj2be said:


> hi i spoke to the dr and we dicided to get her to do the test as if bfn at least i know and if bfp either it sticks even if it makes worry or i m/c again but at least i would have know where as if i didnt test yet and i was bfp then i started bleeding before i found out it would be counted as a period not a m/c so sounds a bit harsh but at least the drs would know it would be 2 out of 3 m/c's so would be one step nearer getting soe help.
> any way it was a BFN so a bit gutted but relieved at the same time at i know now and can try to relax even if i am gutted that it is another failed month.

So how late r u? Did they suggest why u might be late? Xx


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry to hear that mrs s :( It all sounded so positive too :(


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry Mrs S :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o - :hugs: sorry for AF, on to the next cycle.

mrs.swj - :hugs: It's good that you found out, now the pressure is off a bit.

AFM, high temp again, maybe FF is right and I am only 7dpo? I have no idea. Just got to keep waiting. If I am 12dpo, then AF is due today... but its no where in sight...


----------



## mummy2o

Keeping my FX for you until then vietmamise.

AFM I feel a bit crap. My cousin told me she might be pregnant. She slept with some random person whilst she was on holiday and already has a 3 month old. Who will just be 1 when this one is born. She doesn't even want the kid, but will keep it if she is. Just feels life isn't fair when I wanted the one I lost.

Anyway rant aside AF is lighter than normal, but putting it down to my mid cycle clot and the fact it takes a while to get your body back to sync after a mc.


----------



## flapjack10

Oh my God mummy2! Seriously! Are you sure you don't want to rant more than that? I would. That's crazy. How old is your cousin?

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

I totally agree...if you don't want kids then don't sleep with random guys and for the love of everything sane and sensible use protection! I would rant my little heart out if it was me and my cousin...even though I love my cousin to pieces that is so irresponsible!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Keeping my FX for you until then vietmamise.
> 
> AFM I feel a bit crap. My cousin told me she might be pregnant. She slept with some random person whilst she was on holiday and already has a 3 month old. Who will just be 1 when this one is born. She doesn't even want the kid, but will keep it if she is. Just feels life isn't fair when I wanted the one I lost.
> 
> Anyway rant aside AF is lighter than normal, but putting it down to my mid cycle clot and the fact it takes a while to get your body back to sync after a mc.

Oh my god I'm having EXACTLY the same problem with my cousin I feel your pain!!! She is 22 weeks pregnant I would be 24 on Wednesday so we are so close I am watching her have what I should of had!! And she don't even know who the father is, it's between 2 men, she had one of those DNA tests that they do when your pregnant (it has a fancy name but I can't remember it) should find out who the dad is on Monday, one of them has done a runner anyway, she is 34 she isn't a young girl, she wants the baby but isn't with either of the men and its just so frustrating that it seems so easy for people who aren't ttc, really difficult for me to watch her pregnancy progress, she is having a boy :cry:
But to sleep with a random man when u have a 3 month old!? How did she find the time for unprotected sex...baffles me


----------



## aknqtpie

I feel the same way.. but we have to remember that even though it is easy for them, they are going to face different challenges in life then us who have been trying and lost and really want and can provide for our babies. 

My DH put that into perspective for me when I was starting to go through my MC.. my 21 year old niece was 2 weeks a head of me with her 2nd child.. she is with the dad.. but it is hard when you see two kids get pregnant, and you are struggling.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> I feel the same way.. but we have to remember that even though it is easy for them, they are going to face different challenges in life then us who have been trying and lost and really want and can provide for our babies.
> 
> My DH put that into perspective for me when I was starting to go through my MC.. my 21 year old niece was 2 weeks a head of me with her 2nd child.. she is with the dad.. but it is hard when you see two kids get pregnant, and you are struggling.

My OH did exactly the same and said although my cousin is blessed with a healthy baby boy she is going to face other challenges as you said with regards to the father and providing for the baby etc...it will happen for us one day ladies and it will be perfect :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Thanks girls. My cousin is 23 but suffers from bi-polar as well giving it an extra challenge. But its her life so I can complain to much, just mine will be some what easier. I guess I just have to count my blessings so to speak. I have a wonderful OH and a wonderful easy going son.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ok thought I would just post my thoughts, I'm feeling full of cold and under my duvet watching X factor so I'm up for a chat...
I been using the clear blue fertility monitor for first time this cycle, it showed high fertility from cd12 til today cd25 it went back to low, so I never got a peak,I know that can happen first cycle but I do worry cus I have never had a positive opk since the mc so I mightn't be ovulating...my cycle lengths are all over the place so hard to tell when AF is due, I did have one unusual thing this cycle is that on cd16 I had pink cm when I wiped that day and then nothing else, doctor said I should bd as it could be ovulation bleeding, I bd every other day of high fertility, sometimes more just to be safe (it's been exhausting lol) so maybe I did o around cd17 but cbfm didn't pick it up!? Anyway if I did I would be around 10dpo today, I did a cheap ic test yesterday with afternoon urine and it was stark white bfn...I'm going to try and wait till cd30 to test again which is on Tuesday, I could just be driving myself crazy with wishful thinking but I do have symptoms, cramping from 4dpo (suspected dpo anyway) and such sore boobs from 7dpo, today I feel really ill with a cold and extra bloated, if I get my period I'm going back to the doctors to try progesterone only pill for 2 months to regulate my cycles, this is what I had to do before my last BFP 
Sorry for the long post and I don't suppose there's much anyone can say but I have nothing else to do lol! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## aknqtpie

emmy - Hopefully you did O and it just didn't pick it up. But keep documenting and what not, so if you go into the doctors office you can tell them what is going on and maybe they can give you something. 

I am feeling cold and crampy as well today.. so I am curled up on my couch ready for a chat as well.. haha it was 10 F when I left the house today... still no snow, but I think our first sign of precipitation will be a nice dump of snow that will stick.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Wow that's cold!!! Do you enjoy the snow? Obviously we can't handle snow in London it's a total nightmare haha!


----------



## aknqtpie

Not particularly, but I am stuck dealing with it anyways... It is a mess here when we get a big snow fall and we don't have nearly the population as London, so I can imagine. Although you guys depend more on public transportation than we do (I think), so that probably helps. We always laugh when the lower 48 gets huge snow storms and everything comes to a stand still.. it takes a lot for them to close anything down here.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Not particularly, but I am stuck dealing with it anyways... It is a mess here when we get a big snow fall and we don't have nearly the population as London, so I can imagine. Although you guys depend more on public transportation than we do (I think), so that probably helps. We always laugh when the lower 48 gets huge snow storms and everything comes to a stand still.. it takes a lot for them to close anything down here.

Yeah where as everything is closed when it snows an inch here!! I don't know how u go out when it's that cold what do u wear?! Coldest it gets here is probably 0 degrees Celsius maybe minus 1 or 2


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> Ok thought I would just post my thoughts, I'm feeling full of cold and under my duvet watching X factor so I'm up for a chat...
> I been using the clear blue fertility monitor for first time this cycle, it showed high fertility from cd12 til today cd25 it went back to low, so I never got a peak,I know that can happen first cycle but I do worry cus I have never had a positive opk since the mc so I mightn't be ovulating...my cycle lengths are all over the place so hard to tell when AF is due, I did have one unusual thing this cycle is that on cd16 I had pink cm when I wiped that day and then nothing else, doctor said I should bd as it could be ovulation bleeding, I bd every other day of high fertility, sometimes more just to be safe (it's been exhausting lol) so maybe I did o around cd17 but cbfm didn't pick it up!? Anyway if I did I would be around 10dpo today, I did a cheap ic test yesterday with afternoon urine and it was stark white bfn...I'm going to try and wait till cd30 to test again which is on Tuesday, I could just be driving myself crazy with wishful thinking but I do have symptoms, cramping from 4dpo (suspected dpo anyway) and such sore boobs from 7dpo, today I feel really ill with a cold and extra bloated, if I get my period I'm going back to the doctors to try progesterone only pill for 2 months to regulate my cycles, this is what I had to do before my last BFP
> Sorry for the long post and I don't suppose there's much anyone can say but I have nothing else to do lol! Thanks ladies xx

Good Luck Emmy! :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't go out.. haha.. I walk from my car to inside a store or work, but thats about it. Love my Ugg boots in the winter and a heavy coat. Thank goodness I get the garage at home.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> I don't go out.. haha.. I walk from my car to inside a store or work, but thats about it. Love my Ugg boots in the winter and a heavy coat. Thank goodness I get the garage at home.

I love my uggs too!! I'm a primary school teacher so worst bit about winter is playground duty haha!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you Jenny xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

aknqtpie said:


> I don't go out.. haha.. I walk from my car to inside a store or work, but thats about it. Love my Ugg boots in the winter and a heavy coat. Thank goodness I get the garage at home.

My only way of getting to work atm is by my trusty (but rather rusty) scooter. Got a driving test next month, my fourth one. Fingers crossed that I manage to pass and not have to spend the entire winter frozen for the first hour of my shift!


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> I don't go out.. haha.. I walk from my car to inside a store or work, but thats about it. Love my Ugg boots in the winter and a heavy coat. Thank goodness I get the garage at home.
> 
> My only way of getting to work atm is by my trusty (but rather rusty) scooter. Got a driving test next month, my fourth one. Fingers crossed that I manage to pass and not have to spend the entire winter frozen for the first hour of my shift!Click to expand...

Awww what an image lol I hope u pass! My car got stolen beginning of October so I am walking everywhere I can't wait to get my new car!


----------



## aknqtpie

Eek.. yes, please do pass it. Scooter driving in cold weather would not be fun!!!

I hated recess as a kid, and I still hate being outside in the winter as an adult.. I would make a lousy person for recess duty.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh by the way I passed on my 5th time too!! Haha shame! But I was just so nervous my legs would shake and I would do crazy things that I never did in lessons! When I finally passed I had taken some "kalms" to calm my nerves and sprayed some lavender on my wrists and other crazy voodoo stuff my mom made me do :haha:


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> jennyb86uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> I don't go out.. haha.. I walk from my car to inside a store or work, but thats about it. Love my Ugg boots in the winter and a heavy coat. Thank goodness I get the garage at home.
> 
> My only way of getting to work atm is by my trusty (but rather rusty) scooter. Got a driving test next month, my fourth one. Fingers crossed that I manage to pass and not have to spend the entire winter frozen for the first hour of my shift!Click to expand...
> 
> Awww what an image lol I hope u pass! My car got stolen beginning of October so I am walking everywhere I can't wait to get my new car!Click to expand...

Oh no! What a complete nightmare! I've started and stopped driving lessons so many times, that this time I decided I'd buy a car (on the imaginings that if I had one it would inspire me to pass faster) and I'm totally in love with my little classic beetle, but I'm now looking at it and realising it would not be the most practical car with a little one. :haha: It will probably be infinately more practical than bombing around town on my little 125 though.


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> Oh by the way I passed on my 5th time too!! Haha shame! But I was just so nervous my legs would shake and I would do crazy things that I never did in lessons! When I finally passed I had taken some "kalms" to calm my nerves and sprayed some lavender on my wrists and other crazy voodoo stuff my mom made me do :haha:

Yes! Thats exactly what I've been doing. My instructor just shakes her head at me and says theres literally nothing she can teach me because everything I've done wrong, I don't do in my lessons. On my last one I did one thing wrong, but it was the best fail (if that makes sense) and I had used rescue remedy. It was amazing.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Eek.. yes, please do pass it. Scooter driving in cold weather would not be fun!!!
> 
> I hated recess as a kid, and I still hate being outside in the winter as an adult.. I would make a lousy person for recess duty.

Yeah we all try and get out of it! Wet play is almost as bad, although nice and warm indoors, the kids need the run around and u pay for it in the afternoon.
Its half term next week so I'm really hoping my cold goes away and I get a cheeky BFP to enjoy x


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh by the way I passed on my 5th time too!! Haha shame! But I was just so nervous my legs would shake and I would do crazy things that I never did in lessons! When I finally passed I had taken some "kalms" to calm my nerves and sprayed some lavender on my wrists and other crazy voodoo stuff my mom made me do :haha:
> 
> Yes! Thats exactly what I've been doing. My instructor just shakes her head at me and says theres literally nothing she can teach me because everything I've done wrong, I don't do in my lessons. On my last one I did one thing wrong, but it was the best fail (if that makes sense) and I had used rescue remedy. It was amazing.Click to expand...

Yeah rescue remedy is what I used too! You sound very similar to me, I had no lessons in between my tests cus my instructor said it would be a waste of my money I just need to sort myself out for the test cus I can do it, he was waiting to retire and I was his last student haha! But the one good thing I can say about taking so long to pass is that I am a much better driver for it, if I had passed 1st time I would of had much less experience and now I have 8years no claim bonus on my insurance (until I had to claim for my stolen car :growlmad: )good luck for your test xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> jennyb86uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Oh by the way I passed on my 5th time too!! Haha shame! But I was just so nervous my legs would shake and I would do crazy things that I never did in lessons! When I finally passed I had taken some "kalms" to calm my nerves and sprayed some lavender on my wrists and other crazy voodoo stuff my mom made me do :haha:
> 
> Yes! Thats exactly what I've been doing. My instructor just shakes her head at me and says theres literally nothing she can teach me because everything I've done wrong, I don't do in my lessons. On my last one I did one thing wrong, but it was the best fail (if that makes sense) and I had used rescue remedy. It was amazing.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah rescue remedy is what I used too! You sound very similar to me, I had no lessons in between my tests cus my instructor said it would be a waste of my money I just need to sort myself out for the test cus I can do it, he was waiting to retire and I was his last student haha! But the one good thing I can say about taking so long to pass is that I am a much better driver for it, if I had passed 1st time I would of had much less experience and now I have 8years no claim bonus on my insurance (until I had to claim for my stolen car :growlmad: )good luck for your test xxClick to expand...

Thankyou! I'm still taking lessons inbetween, but it's to keep me in practice rather than learning anything new! I hope you get your car sorted out soon. Walking to work in this weather must be a nightmare. At least there hasn't been snow yet!


----------



## xxemmyxx

U in uk Jenny?


----------



## xxemmyxx

xxemmyxx said:


> U in uk Jenny?

Durrrrr your name has uk in it!! Haha silly me


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> U in uk Jenny?
> 
> Durrrrr your name has uk in it!! Haha silly meClick to expand...

Haha! Yes I am. Living in Hertfordshire. You?


----------



## aknqtpie

Do they make you do parallel parking? I hate parallel parking. 

Emmy - I didn't read about you getting your car stolen, hope you get a new one soon!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Do they make you do parallel parking? I hate parallel parking.
> 
> Emmy - I didn't read about you getting your car stolen, hope you get a new one soon!!!

They made me parallel park, I'm quite nifty at that but it's just the pressure at the time isn't it! Yeah I went to drive to work on a Monday morning and my car wasn't there!! I thought I was going crazy, it had just disappeared! Apparently there is a way that thieves are decoding the chip and immobiliser system in new cars with a computer and just driving them off, I was gutted, only had it 9months!


----------



## jennyb86uk

aknqtpie said:


> Do they make you do parallel parking? I hate parallel parking.
> 
> Emmy - I didn't read about you getting your car stolen, hope you get a new one soon!!!

Yes they do, but I'm not too bad at that, bay parking (reverse parking?) is my bugbear. I've had it twice on my test, the second time I aced it but failed on something else, but the first time I was so nervous that I completely zoned out and ended up reversing in a big circle :dohh:

Emmy - I think the same thing happened to my friend, it's gutting isn't it?


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> U in uk Jenny?
> 
> Durrrrr your name has uk in it!! Haha silly meClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Yes I am. Living in Hertfordshire. You?Click to expand...

Yeah I live in London, were you born in 1986 by any chance? I was born in 87 so I'm quite a young one too but my OH is nearly 37 so he is an old boy now shhhh don't let him hear that :haha:


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> jennyb86uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> U in uk Jenny?
> 
> Durrrrr your name has uk in it!! Haha silly meClick to expand...
> 
> Haha! Yes I am. Living in Hertfordshire. You?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I live in London, were you born in 1986 by any chance? I was born in 87 so I'm quite a young one too but my OH is nearly 37 so he is an old boy now shhhh don't let him hear that :haha:Click to expand...

I was! My husband is 28 but I realised earlier today that after new years I'll be able to say my husband is 30 next year! That was such a shock because we've been together since I was a teenager :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

How long u been married? I been with my OH for nearly 3 years, been ttc for nearly 2 years, it's meant to be a surprise but I know he is going to propose sometime between now and Xmas so that's pretty exciting! When I got my first BFP we talked about it and I said I wanted to be engaged before the baby came so he is still sticking to that plan, Wen i mc i wanted to be pregnant again by xmas but it's seeming less and less achievable! X


----------



## mummy2o

I was born at the end of 85, so still quite young myself. I had my son at 21 though, which for me was to early! Now settled with the right guy makes things easier.

And yes emmy that could mean your ovulating so you could be pregnant soon FX for you

aknqtpie I would love to live in Alaska. I love the snow and always wanted to be there. Unfortunately OH working field (designing video games) haven't got jobs there. Canada would be my closest to Alaska :( He wants Texas though.


----------



## aknqtpie

I was born in 84 ... I don't feel that young.. haha maybe 28 is the year people start feeling old. :) My DH is 30 .. so at least he is older than me.. hahahaha. 

We have been married for 5 years and together for 9 total.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't feel young either! I have an old soul lol but just sometimes I worry people on here might think oh she is only 25 she has plenty of time to get pregnant and in that respect might view me as young plus I'm quite young compared to my boyfriend :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, we just started trying earlier this year... I kind of feel like I got a late start on TTC.. but compared to others, I guess I didn't.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Yeah, we just started trying earlier this year... I kind of feel like I got a late start on TTC.. but compared to others, I guess I didn't.

28 isn't late at all! All depends on individual circumstances and like you said there are some people ttc a lot later than you xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, just the right time for us. We traveled and such before.. so glad we got that all out of our system. We are just in the right place to have children now.. I am just counting down the days to getting to try again!!! (Hence my ticker counting down for AF to arrive) lol.


----------



## Libbysmum

aknqtpie said:


> I was born in 84 ... I don't feel that young.. haha maybe 28 is the year people start feeling old. :) My DH is 30 .. so at least he is older than me.. hahahaha.
> 
> We have been married for 5 years and together for 9 total.

28 was the year I wanted to get married. However my now husband was not ready. We finally got married when I turned 34!


----------



## mummy2o

I will admit my son was an accident and was on the pill when he magically appeared. I have never regretted him, just wish I waited. However, a messy split from his dad, a long custody battle and a new partner a couple years on now seems good. I would have loved to travel younger but we're planning on going when we're about 40 and take any kids with us if money permits. Lots of dreams.

But 28 isn't old to start a family, my OH will be 28 soon so not late at all. My gran was 31 when she had my mum and 40 when she had my uncle! Just when the best time for you.


----------



## vietmamsie

EEECK! I've gotten so behind! 

Mummy2o - I would be so frustrated about your cousin, but aknqtpie is so right, she will face many very different challenges with her children. I feel for her, being B-polar and all. Her children will grow up in a very unstable household... I have a lot of friends in the last year who have gotten pregnant or gotten a girl pregnant and it although it has been hard for me to watch happen while I struggle with loss and ttc, I can't say it hasn't been entertaining! Most of them have all settled down with their partner and seem to be doing ok, but one guy is suck a train wreck now. He was unemployed until the week the baby was born, has no savings, an insecure job, a nut of a baby's momma, and he is jut so stressed now. All because he didn't use a condom.

Emmy - don't know much about CBFM, but it sounds like you might have Oed. I finally had to give up OPK tests because I found them so frustrating!

I sure wish I could be in the snow! I live in South East Asia, so there is no snow in sight, just tropical heat all day long. I'm in my third year of straight summer with a few months of monsoons every year! I'm hoping in winter of 2013 we can experience winter weather somewhere, maybe back in the states? I miss pants and boots and sweaters so much!

I always thought I would be married at 25 and have a baby at 28. So far i was right on the marriage part, but starting to wonder about the baby part. I need to get pregnant in the next 6 months to make it possible, and seeing as though ttc has been a harder road than I had expected, it seems like an impossibility. DH is the same age - 27, nearly 28 and I really wonder if he is ready for a baby sometimes, but I think men are different and it really takes the baby being there in their arms to be ready.


----------



## aknqtpie

Men are definitely different when it comes to babies.. My DH could be happy not having kids.. but I think once they have a baby it really changes.


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie said:


> Men are definitely different when it comes to babies.. My DH could be happy not having kids.. but I think once they have a baby it really changes.

I hope so! I feel the same way about DH, but I know once he has one, he'll be so happy he does. When we first started ttc, and the year before it, we argued so much over having a child and waiting. He wanted to wait until we were in our thirties! but now that we have been ttc for 10 months and after a holiday where we found ourselves around some awesome kids, he's changed his tune. I think is really looking forward to a little buddy to hang out with all the time and teach things to!


----------



## aknqtpie

I told mine I wanted to start trying (and hopefully have one) before 30. I won.. hahaha


----------



## Libbysmum

I was late starting...34 married and 3 months later found out I was pregnant with my DD and then the recent miscarriage and now with this one I will be almost 37! But a friend of mine had her 4th child at 47 so I figure I still got a good 10 years in production hopefully!!


----------



## vietmamsie

I think it really depends on the person, some women just seem to be fertile forever! My mom had my brother at 30 and me at 35. Her best friend had several miscarriages (I just found this out since I had mine) and finally had her first daughter at 37 and second at 42. My Grandma's mother had 5 children in her 20's and early 30's then had my grandma, a total surprise, when she was 45. 

It's hard because since I told my mom about the MC, Her response was not to worry because we're so young. But seeing as though I have had possibly 2 MC, don't O every cycle, plus have really long cycles, I figure the earlier the better to start, right? It's only going to get harder. And since I basically only O a few times a year (only 5 times in 2012 so far), We should take advantage of my few fertile windows when they happen. Thankfully I learned about temping and OPK early on in TTC, otherwise we really would have had a slim to none change of getting pg.


----------



## xxemmyxx

My OH is nearly 37 and never had any kids, he is so desperate for a baby and the mc killed him I could see it in his eyes, he was strong for me at the time but about 4 weeks later I caught him crying...I feel a bit of pressure, he doesn't put any on me I just want him to be happy, plus his dad is 84 and he wants him to meet our kids. Ttc has bought us even closer so that is one bonus to take from this crazy journey!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> I think it really depends on the person, some women just seem to be fertile forever! My mom had my brother at 30 and me at 35. Her best friend had several miscarriages (I just found this out since I had mine) and finally had her first daughter at 37 and second at 42. My Grandma's mother had 5 children in her 20's and early 30's then had my grandma, a total surprise, when she was 45.
> 
> It's hard because since I told my mom about the MC, Her response was not to worry because we're so young. But seeing as though I have had possibly 2 MC, don't O every cycle, plus have really long cycles, I figure the earlier the better to start, right? It's only going to get harder. And since I basically only O a few times a year (only 5 times in 2012 so far), We should take advantage of my few fertile windows when they happen. Thankfully I learned about temping and OPK early on in TTC, otherwise we really would have had a slim to none change of getting pg.

often think this, 30's is a normal time to start ttc now but if you have fertility problems that you werent aware of, you can really but cutting it fine, but then again it all depends on individuals my mum was in her 30's, my oh's mum was in her 40's and had no probs, everything happens for a reason, life is a funny old thing, whatever our age or circumstance this will all work out one day and we will have a rainbow xx


----------



## mummy2o

I think so to emmy. Down at the school there seems to be two age groups. Those who had teen pregnancies and under 25 and those who decided to go business route and 35+ nothing in the middle so I feel really odd!

Anyway my period was a lot lighter than normal and should be gone by the end of the day. Yay me.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay you! I'm having such bad cramp today, my cbfm is flashing m today but no AF yet so I'm still in the game but this cramp is so bad I must be about to come on


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> How long u been married? I been with my OH for nearly 3 years, been ttc for nearly 2 years, it's meant to be a surprise but I know he is going to propose sometime between now and Xmas so that's pretty exciting! When I got my first BFP we talked about it and I said I wanted to be engaged before the baby came so he is still sticking to that plan, Wen i mc i wanted to be pregnant again by xmas but it's seeming less and less achievable! X

We've been together for 8 and married for 3 1/2. I was only 22 when I got married which seems ridiculously young now!

Good luck with missing your AF ladies!


----------



## mummy2o

22 isn't young to get married in my family. My parents and sister were both 18! My parents still together, my sister divorced though due to her OH being a complete beep (he broke her things, hit her, made her work long hours and do housework when he only did 25 hours!) I've told my OH I want to be married by 30 and engaged before we have a baby. So he has time, but he has to wait for his divorce to be finalized yet and its taking longer than expected as his ex doesn't have a solicitor and refusing to give him half the assets etc.

Emmy cramping could be uterus growing and stretching to fit your bean in though so FX for you. However, you seem very tuned into your body, but FX anyway :D


----------



## vietmamsie

Ok, off topic but I just got back from a pizza lunch thing with a bunch of friends. I was there just to take my mind off everything and then my GF dropped the bomb, she's pg. She did the huge announcement to the whole group (I've never been in a situation like that) and everyone was so happy. I was happy for her, but couldn't help but feel some pain as well seeing as though I just MC 5 weeks ago. She doesn't know I MC so whatever. Anyways, I asked how far she is, 5 weeks and a few days. Completely unplanned. with her boy friend of a few months. She's excited. I was too, but isn't that just a little early to be announcing it to EVERYONE? That's when I MC the first time, 5 weeks and a few days. And last time I was 5 weeks to the day.

Maybe I'm just jealous that she's pg, but I feel so bad. I cried in the cab ride home. The only ray of hope is I think AF is late and it would be so much fun to be pg together, so I'm hoping for the best over here. Testing tomorrow morning....


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Ok, off topic but I just got back from a pizza lunch thing with a bunch of friends. I was there just to take my mind off everything and then my GF dropped the bomb, she's pg. She did the huge announcement to the whole group (I've never been in a situation like that) and everyone was so happy. I was happy for her, but couldn't help but feel some pain as well seeing as though I just MC 5 weeks ago. She doesn't know I MC so whatever. Anyways, I asked how far she is, 5 weeks and a few days. Completely unplanned. with her boy friend of a few months. She's excited. I was too, but isn't that just a little early to be announcing it to EVERYONE? That's when I MC the first time, 5 weeks and a few days. And last time I was 5 weeks to the day.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jealous that she's pg, but I feel so bad. I cried in the cab ride home. The only ray of hope is I think AF is late and it would be so much fun to be pg together, so I'm hoping for the best over here. Testing tomorrow
> morning....

Ohh :hugs: if my friend announced she was pg I would be exactly the same, I would feel jealous and upset its only natural, and ur mc was only 5 weeks ago I would of cried too! But I totally agree 5 weeks is waaaayyyyyy too soon to announce to everyone, I won't be telling anyone until I see that heart beat at the scan! I told my family and best mates when I got to 6 weeks and then had to tell them all when I mc and I ain't goin through that again! 
Sorry about your friend, will be your turn again soon! Good luck for testing tomorrow xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> 22 isn't young to get married in my family. My parents and sister were both 18! My parents still together, my sister divorced though due to her OH being a complete beep (he broke her things, hit her, made her work long hours and do housework when he only did 25 hours!) I've told my OH I want to be married by 30 and engaged before we have a baby. So he has time, but he has to wait for his divorce to be finalized yet and its taking longer than expected as his ex doesn't have a solicitor and refusing to give him half the assets etc.
> 
> Emmy cramping could be uterus growing and stretching to fit your bean in though so FX for you. However, you seem very tuned into your body, but FX anyway :D

Haha every month I convince myself I'm pg when I spot symptoms! When I actually had a BFP I had no symptoms that I can remember but maybe I just wasn't looking for any x


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy - ok, good, it's not just me! We didn't tell ANYONE when I was pg. We were going to tell my parents after the scan, just so I could talk to my mom about it, but we were going to wait to tell everyone else until at least 12 weeks. Even then, we weren't going to announce it so much as just let people know when it came up. I am so glad we didn't tell anyone because although I have told several of my friends about the MC, I prefer it to be a private thing as no one else I know has had any experience with it. 

Hoping for my BFP tomorrow morning...


----------



## jennyb86uk

I told my husbands mum and a couple of close friends with my last miscarriage. If it happens again, I'm fully intending to book an early scan and see that heartbeat before opening my mouth.


----------



## aknqtpie

So much happened while I slept!! 

Viet - I made the mistake of telling too many people too early, and I hope your friend doesn't have to go through a mc and telling people. Next time I will tell a few people and the rest after 12 weeks. 

Emmy - I can relate to having an older parent. My dad is almost 80 and I want him around with my child, even if it's only for a little bit. 

Jenny - I was 23 when I got married. So 22 isn't that young. I had a few friends get married younger than that!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha that will be the time difference! I cracked this evening and did a frer I don't even know why I did that...it was bfn :cry:


----------



## flapjack10

So sorry Emmy!

You girls have been so chatty I'll have to catch up tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## jennyb86uk

Sorry Emmy! *bighugs*


----------



## xxemmyxx

It's ok I just had to test I couldn't resist! Going to be stronger now and try and wait until Wednesday to test again, I'm not out until the witch arrives xx


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: I think you did the right thing. I hope your friend doesn't go through what we had to but it can be annoying. I can imagine your pain :(

Emmy: Sorry for your BFN but like you said your not out yet :)


----------



## vietmamsie

so I just tested with two cheapy dip strips(7am over here!) and had a bfn on one and a very faint second line on the other. I used the same brand a few days ago and had nothing, so it might be for real. Don't know how I feel yet. Need to wait a few days and see if this is real or not. Not calling a bfp yet.


----------



## beckysprayer

xxemmyxx said:


> Haha that will be the time difference! I cracked this evening and did a frer I don't even know why I did that...it was bfn :cry:

:hugs: So sorry Emmy. I hate seeing the BFN it is just so heartbreaking. The witch isn't here yet so you still have hope!




mummy2o said:


> Keeping my FX for you until then vietmamise.
> 
> AFM I feel a bit crap. My cousin told me she might be pregnant. She slept with some random person whilst she was on holiday and already has a 3 month old. Who will just be 1 when this one is born. She doesn't even want the kid, but will keep it if she is. Just feels life isn't fair when I wanted the one I lost.
> 
> Anyway rant aside AF is lighter than normal, but putting it down to my mid cycle clot and the fact it takes a while to get your body back to sync after a mc.

Ah rant away, I hate that so much. It is so hard to understanding why they get babies right away and others like us have to wait forever.

AFM, I've been having a pity party for myself since AF came. I just realized I will be 27 at the youngest when I have my first child and it hit so hard. My plan was to be on my third kid by this time and I'm still waiting for number one! :cry: I've been married for 5 years, but my husband wasn't ready to start TTC until a year ago. I know it's not that old to have your first, but it feels like I have been waiting forever and then add to that having a miscarriage two months ago... :nope: Sorry, I'm just having a cry baby, feel sorry for myself moment. 

You guys were busy when I was having a pity party by myself. Time to keep reading and catch up!


----------



## beckysprayer

vietmamsie said:


> so I just tested with two cheapy dip strips(7am over here!) and had a bfn on one and a very faint second line on the other. I used the same brand a few days ago and had nothing, so it might be for real. Don't know how I feel yet. Need to wait a few days and see if this is real or not. Not calling a bfp yet.

Ohh FX!! :dust:


----------



## Libbysmum

jennyb86uk said:


> I told my husbands mum and a couple of close friends with my last miscarriage. If it happens again, I'm fully intending to book an early scan and see that heartbeat before opening my mouth.

With my miscarriage I found I had hardly any support cause only about 2 friends and my sister and my mother knew I was pregnant, and while going through it my mother was useless for support - both my hubby and I found it very hard emotionally. We decided if we were to ever be blessed to have another baby we would tell everyone straight away. We figured that way if it is a healthy pregnancy (which I hope it will be) all is good but if for some mysterious reason it ends suddenly like the other we will have more people who can support us during that time.


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: When are you going to test again? I am getting all excited for you ^^

Becky: I don't blame you. I was beginning to think I'd be left all alone on this thread with everyone else getting their BFP! (Although I am very happy you all are!) I agree that is annoying when your childhood plans don't go ahead. In my ideal world I'd have been married at 21 with 4 kids by the time I'm 30 and on my way to adopt my last. Can't see that happening now. However we'll get our BFP this year. Lets keep trying and not give up and try not to get to stressed about it....


----------



## flapjack10

Viet! I'm so excited for you FX and :dust:!

Eeek you girls are so chit chatty! I'll be back later to properly catch up! <3 to you all!

xxx


----------



## jennyb86uk

How exciting Viet! Sending good thoughts!


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby - I am planning to tell SOME people this time around but only my very close friends. I was so surprised that my friend announced it to EVERYBODY. Within seconds everyone had their phones out texting the news out. I would hate to run into people weeks later and have them ask how my pregnancy was going after I had had another MC. But then again, I guess now I think in terms of MC, rather than baby because I have never had a pregnancy that I have carried full term.

Thanks for all the support ladies. I'm hoping this is it, but at the same time I'm not super excited like last time, I guess I just don't want to get my hopes up. I have a stash of tests and plan to take one every morning this week. My mom is coming to visit me this week so I'm going to ask her to bring a FRER. I haven't ever gotten to use a "real" preg test since we started ttc as I live in a strange world where they only have cheap dip sticks. She'll be here on Wed night, so I guess I'll use that real test on Thursday morning? I'll keep you posted.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck Viets!! Hope it's a BFP for you! 

Mummy2o I'm a veteran in this group too haha when will it be my turn!!

Becky don't worry I had a cry yesterday too, and this morning, another bfn! I have such bad cramp and sore boobs and a snuffly nose boo hooooo poor me in my dressing gown and slippers


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: to all you girls feeling blue!

I am the only "original" i.e. I'm on the first page of this thread! I got quite sad a few weeks ago when I looked at the first page and nearly everyone else had tickers with how far along they were. Our times will come ladies - I always says it'll be worth the wait and we've got each other. There'll be new ladies who will join (unfortunately for them) and we'll get to know them and support them too. 

I'm not going to tell anyone about this pregnancy until I've had a 6 week scan! Then I will tell my work, then at 8 weeks I'll tell parents and then at 12 weeks (Christmas) the rest of my friends and family. The first MC I told work at 3wks something and a friend at 4weeks 2 days. I had to tell 3 friends for my 3rd MC because I was away with them on a break. This time I'm determined to keep it to myself.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Flapjack u don't need to be sad anymore you got a sticker for sure!! I'm so happy to see bfp's they make me so excited and even when I do get my BFP I'm still going to come here and support the new group members cus we are the ones that have been there, this group helps me so much!!

It's so hard not to tell people when it's all you can think about! I will try and keep it a secret till my early scan at 7 weeks when I get my BFP


----------



## mummy2o

Flapjack, I've been stalking your tests and they look more and more positive every day! Don't feel bad for us, enjoy it you deserve this, besides you've been in our shoes more than long enough.

I think I'd keep my mouth shut until my 12 week scan. I will be having an early one to as I know I'm going to be paranoid especially by 8 weeks or so. I handled my mc overall pretty well. I had my OH when I wanted him, he took it well to, although I think he was sad. I don't know he's like an emotionless rock at times so its hard to know what he thinks.


----------



## markswife10

Looking like I'm out. BFN yesterday at 12 DPO (both pregnancies I had +'s at 11 and 12 DPO), and spotting has started. :( Looking like on to another month... *sigh*

FX'd Viet!!! 

We decided with next pregnancy we aren't telling anyone until 8 weeks. We will tell the parents and family at 8 weeks (they were GREAT support with the miscarriage, but we want them to be excited and want them to not be gun shy about getting excited because of what happened last time. We didn't make it to 8 weeks last time, so that will be a great start for us). We will tell everyone else (i.e. friends and FB) at 12 weeks.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I should have known when my temp was low yesterday that I was going to get AF... She's here and strong! I looked at that test again this morning. There is a a line for sure, they just must be cheap and faulty. Excited to have some FRER's coming to me for this next cycle!

I'm not gutted, instead I'm rather pleased that last cycle, even after mc was only 37 days long - my shortest cycle yet while ttc! I had a 14 day LP and Oed on CD 24 which is awesome. Hopefully this next cycle will be even shorter and more normal! FXed that I might get 2 more cycles in before 2013?!? 

This cycle I'm on my prescribed baby aspirin, keeping up with my prenatals, adding extra calcium tablets, and going to get in a few acu sessions.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry AF showed Viet.. but it means you are going to get a fresh start for trying this cycle! Good luck and fx'd that you get your BFP!


----------



## flapjack10

Sorry markswife and Viet :hugs:

GL with next cycles! As soon as AF goes then go hard and get BDing!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry guys your AF showed. Next month we'll get there.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry about the mean old :witch: still waiting for her to show up I got another bfn this morning, sometimes it's a relief to get AF just to end all the waiting and wondering!


----------



## vietmamsie

xxemmyxx said:


> Sorry about the mean old :witch: still waiting for her to show up I got another bfn this morning, sometimes it's a relief to get AF just to end all the waiting and wondering!

Even though it was disappointing, I'm a bit relived, I was starting to drive myself crazy... TTC can be very dangerous for your mental health!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mean old :witch: still waiting for her to show up I got another bfn this morning, sometimes it's a relief to get AF just to end all the waiting and wondering!
> 
> Even though it was disappointing, I'm a bit relived, I was starting to drive myself crazy... TTC can be very dangerous for your mental health!Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel! All bfn but until I get AF I still think there is hope, I dig my tests out the bin and study them, study the tissue when I wipe, feel my boobs, look on my fertility friend app obsessively! I'm a certified loon! I looked back on my calendar and last cycle was 41 days, I was 2 weeks late and still not pregs, if that happens this cycle I will be rocking back and forth in a corner somewhere clutching my pregnancy tests!


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mean old :witch: still waiting for her to show up I got another bfn this morning, sometimes it's a relief to get AF just to end all the waiting and wondering!
> 
> Even though it was disappointing, I'm a bit relived, I was starting to drive myself crazy... TTC can be very dangerous for your mental health!Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how I feel! All bfn but until I get AF I still think there is hope, I dig my tests out the bin and study them, study the tissue when I wipe, feel my boobs, look on my fertility friend app obsessively! I'm a certified loon! I looked back on my calendar and last cycle was 41 days, I was 2 weeks late and still not pregs, if that happens this cycle I will be rocking back and forth in a corner somewhere clutching my pregnancy tests!Click to expand...

I totally replied to this yesterday and it's disappeared! :growlmad:

:hugs: I hope AF rears her ugly head soon (or a shy BFP). I do exactly the same things! Constantly on FF, checking tissue, checking old tests in the bin, checking old tests in my drawer... :wacko: Crazy ladies!

xxx


----------



## markswife10

AF showed up full-force yesterday. :/ So CD 2 for me. I'm ready to move on and try not to obsess as much this month. It does make me a little sad thinking about how we would've found out the gender of our MC'd baby next week :( But, I guess we will continue to try for a baby again... I just hope it doesn't take much longer, this is getting old...


----------



## jennyb86uk

flapjack10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about the mean old :witch: still waiting for her to show up I got another bfn this morning, sometimes it's a relief to get AF just to end all the waiting and wondering!
> 
> Even though it was disappointing, I'm a bit relived, I was starting to drive myself crazy... TTC can be very dangerous for your mental health!Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how I feel! All bfn but until I get AF I still think there is hope, I dig my tests out the bin and study them, study the tissue when I wipe, feel my boobs, look on my fertility friend app obsessively! I'm a certified loon! I looked back on my calendar and last cycle was 41 days, I was 2 weeks late and still not pregs, if that happens this cycle I will be rocking back and forth in a corner somewhere clutching my pregnancy tests!Click to expand...
> 
> I totally replied to this yesterday and it's disappeared! :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs: I hope AF rears her ugly head soon (or a shy BFP). I do exactly the same things! Constantly on FF, checking tissue, checking old tests in the bin, checking old tests in my drawer... :wacko: Crazy ladies!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Ditto to this. Feels like I'm going mad sometimes!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> AF showed up full-force yesterday. :/ So CD 2 for me. I'm ready to move on and try not to obsess as much this month. It does make me a little sad thinking about how we would've found out the gender of our MC'd baby next week :( But, I guess we will continue to try for a baby again... I just hope it doesn't take much longer, this is getting old...

Sorry about af! I feel the same this is getting really old!! But I know I will be just as crazy next cycle, the 2ww does it to u!! It will happen one day and it will feel so good we will forget all of this xx


----------



## flapjack10

markswife10 said:


> AF showed up full-force yesterday. :/ So CD 2 for me. I'm ready to move on and try not to obsess as much this month. It does make me a little sad thinking about how we would've found out the gender of our MC'd baby next week :( But, I guess we will continue to try for a baby again... I just hope it doesn't take much longer, this is getting old...

I'm sorry hun :hugs: it won't take much longer and it will be worth all this. 

xxx


----------



## horseypants

i too am a loon. couple this with waiting to o for weeks on end and fighting with OH the whole time about every little thing. i dont feel like myself these days.

Flapjack, so happy for you <3


----------



## flapjack10

HP - me and my hubby went through a phase like that recently always snapping at each other. He said he couldn't seem to get through a day without p-ing me off and I was like, "well stop saying things that p me off!"

:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry about AF markswife.

Horsepants me and my OH are constantly fighting. Its either we get on like a house on fire or at each others throats. Generally though we get on well. It just depends what going on.

AFM waiting to ovulate still have a week to go... I hate waiting :( On a bad note I've come to the realisation that my son will always need help in his adult life due to his autism. He's well behind his peers and I just can't see him improving any time soon. Guess we just have to wait and see.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi girls, I am suppose to be 5wks 3 days pregnant according to the doctor but this morning I woke up and had some spotting! Really scared that it will end in another miscarriage :( Also have some mild period like cramps. Trying to stay positive but so much is telling me it's already gone :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> Hi girls, I am suppose to be 5wks 3 days pregnant according to the doctor but this morning I woke up and had some spotting! Really scared that it will end in another miscarriage :( Also have some mild period like cramps. Trying to stay positive but so much is telling me it's already gone :(

Ohhh Hun :hugs: don't get sad until you know for sure, have u got an appointment with an early pregnancy department or ur doctor? Spotting is so common in early pregnancy so try not to panic :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

xxemmyxx said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I am suppose to be 5wks 3 days pregnant according to the doctor but this morning I woke up and had some spotting! Really scared that it will end in another miscarriage :( Also have some mild period like cramps. Trying to stay positive but so much is telling me it's already gone :(
> 
> Ohhh Hun :hugs: don't get sad until you know for sure, have u got an appointment with an early pregnancy department or ur doctor? Spotting is so common in early pregnancy so try not to panic :hugs:Click to expand...

Am waiting to see if the spotting gets worse or not...if it is a mc I know they cant stop it - just monitoring things atm myself and put on a pantyliner to see if I can measure how much is actually coming out. My DH let me have half hour nap this morning and so far I have seemed to have ceased the spotting for now...only thing when I wiped last was CM.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls, I am suppose to be 5wks 3 days pregnant according to the doctor but this morning I woke up and had some spotting! Really scared that it will end in another miscarriage :( Also have some mild period like cramps. Trying to stay positive but so much is telling me it's already gone :(
> 
> Ohhh Hun :hugs: don't get sad until you know for sure, have u got an appointment with an early pregnancy department or ur doctor? Spotting is so common in early pregnancy so try not to panic :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Am waiting to see if the spotting gets worse or not...if it is a mc I know they cant stop it - just monitoring things atm myself and put on a pantyliner to see if I can measure how much is actually coming out. My DH let me have half hour nap this morning and so far I have seemed to have ceased the spotting for now...only thing when I wiped last was CM.Click to expand...

Sounds like it's really light spotting, try and rest as much as you can and get to the doctors if it gets any heavier. Spotting is so common and most of the time is absolutely normal, it's just so scary isn't it, my early pregnancy unit will scan ladies who have had a mc before if they spot just for peace of mind, ask your doctor about it xx


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> Hi girls, I am suppose to be 5wks 3 days pregnant according to the doctor but this morning I woke up and had some spotting! Really scared that it will end in another miscarriage :( Also have some mild period like cramps. Trying to stay positive but so much is telling me it's already gone :(

I'm so sorry you have to go through this Lib. :hugs: I really hope it's just your bean burrowing in for the long haul. As we all know spotting can be very common and I hope that's the case for you my love. Having CM is s good sign.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sure its nothing to worry about libby. These things happen all the time, especially in the early weeks.


----------



## flapjack10

Please keep us updated Libbysmum. Thinking of you and sending loads of PMA :dust:


----------



## jennyb86uk

Big hugs Libbysmum! Sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## Libbysmum

Thank you lovely ladies... It is wonderful to have such a support. I tried to rest all yesterday as difficult as that is with the DD running about. Seems that it settled down...am still worried and can not hardly wait til I can get a scan to check it is growing normally etc. Had some tummy aches yesterday but not sure if it was pregnancy related or if it was just from me being so anxious. I am hopeful that it was just one of those things but keep checking each time I go to the bathroom. 
I really appreciate all the feedback and am hoping you all get your little beans soon!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libby really hoping its just ur bean settling in, sounds good so far!! xx

Huge change of subject but my boyfriend just proposed!!!!! I'm engaged yay :happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

xxemmyxx said:


> Libby really hoping its just ur bean settling in, sounds good so far!! xx
> 
> Huge change of subject but my boyfriend just proposed!!!!! I'm engaged yay :happydance:

Oh wow congrats to you!!! Well done for him he has a good woman! All the best for you both!:thumbup:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Libby really hoping its just ur bean settling in, sounds good so far!! xx
> 
> Huge change of subject but my boyfriend just proposed!!!!! I'm engaged yay :happydance:
> 
> Oh wow congrats to you!!! Well done for him he has a good woman! All the best for you both!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank u! Was a bit tipsy on champagne last night! 

How's the spotting? Spoke to my sis in law last night and she said she had on and off spotting for the first 6 months and although its a bit scary everything was 100% normal xx


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats emmy. You said you wanted to be engaged before the baby.


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> Thank you lovely ladies... It is wonderful to have such a support. I tried to rest all yesterday as difficult as that is with the DD running about. Seems that it settled down...am still worried and can not hardly wait til I can get a scan to check it is growing normally etc. Had some tummy aches yesterday but not sure if it was pregnancy related or if it was just from me being so anxious. I am hopeful that it was just one of those things but keep checking each time I go to the bathroom.
> I really appreciate all the feedback and am hoping you all get your little beans soon!

Glad it's settled down Libby! :hugs: Keep the faith hun! xxx



xxemmyxx said:


> Libby really hoping its just ur bean settling in, sounds good so far!! xx
> 
> Huge change of subject but my boyfriend just proposed!!!!! I'm engaged yay :happydance:


:happydance::happydance: Congrats-u-very-lations! Ring pics please!!!

xxx


----------



## jennyb86uk

Awww! Congratulations Emmy! Ring pictures soon? What was the proposal like?


----------



## xxemmyxx

so Joe askd me to go out for dinner last night and told me tyo wear something nice so i dressed up and we went to this restaurant in canary wharf where we live that is on the top floor of a building overlooking london at night its gorgeous french food, so luxurious! and when my desert came it said will you marry me on the plate and joe got down on one knee and proposed! the ring is unbeliveable!! and everyone clapped and the restaurant gave us champagne! it was perfect! sooo happy and i have an engagement party to plan now which is a welcome distraction from ttc cus thats driving me nuts now!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20121102-00874.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG-20121101-00862.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## flapjack10

That is so sweet! 

WOWZERS look at that ring! I love your nails too :winkwink:

Yes, getting planning that partaaay , relax and you may just get a sneaky BFP! So happy for you!

:happydance:


----------



## jennyb86uk

Awww that's so adorable! I got a little lump in my throat! I love engagement stories! Many many congrats!


----------



## mummy2o

Thats so lovely Emmy. I hope my OH would do something like that when he proposes.

AFM my car failed MOT so its going to cost £700 to fix so might have to look into a cheap 2nd :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Emmy!!! Congrats! Love the ring and the story!!! :)


----------



## flapjack10

mummy2o said:


> AFM my car failed MOT so its going to cost £700 to fix so might have to look into a cheap 2nd :(

Noooo!:dohh: gutted! We've had that happen to us too in the past.

xxx


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo Congrats Emmy!!!! Gorgeous ring and adorable story! Your guy sounds like quite the romantic <3


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> That is so sweet!
> 
> WOWZERS look at that ring! I love your nails too :winkwink:
> 
> Yes, getting planning that partaaay , relax and you may just get a sneaky BFP! So happy for you!
> 
> :happydance:

Thank u!! I know the ring is blinging all over the places can't believe it! I am hoping I will relax, get focused on planning the engagement party and get a surprise BFP! My boyfriend's (oh no he is my fiancée now!!) family are from Ghana so we will be having a bit of an African theme and traditionally they have very big parties so I have a lot to plan! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Thats so lovely Emmy. I hope my OH would do something like that when he proposes.
> 
> AFM my car failed MOT so its going to cost £700 to fix so might have to look into a cheap 2nd :(

Sorry about the car! Happened to me too so I sold the car and started again xx


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!
> 
> WOWZERS look at that ring! I love your nails too :winkwink:
> 
> Yes, getting planning that partaaay , relax and you may just get a sneaky BFP! So happy for you!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank u!! I know the ring is blinging all over the places can't believe it! I am hoping I will relax, get focused on planning the engagement party and get a surprise BFP! My boyfriend's (oh no he is my fiancée now!!) family are from Ghana so we will be having a bit of an African theme and traditionally they have very big parties so I have a lot to plan! XxClick to expand...

Oooooh sounds fab! I just looked up Ghanaian food - lots of peanut used yum yum! I bet the colours will be fantastic aswell!

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

What a beautiful story. Thank you Emmy for sharing it with us all. Can hardly wait to see the wedding pics!
My hubby is from the USA and I am from Australia...when he proposed I was overseas in Korea working in a Kindergarten and so when I flew back I immediately started planning a wedding planning. My husband arrived a week later and then we were married the following week. Most of the planning I could do online from Korea thankfully. My mother had pre-phoned about 3 dress shops so as soon as I got of the plane I could go try on some dresses. It was amazing that it all worked out so well.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> What a beautiful story. Thank you Emmy for sharing it with us all. Can hardly wait to see the wedding pics!
> My hubby is from the USA and I am from Australia...when he proposed I was overseas in Korea working in a Kindergarten and so when I flew back I immediately started planning a wedding planning. My husband arrived a week later and then we were married the following week. Most of the planning I could do online from Korea thankfully. My mother had pre-phoned about 3 dress shops so as soon as I got of the plane I could go try on some dresses. It was amazing that it all worked out so well.

Wow u got married so quickly!! I'm still planning on getting pregnant first and I want to loose weight too lol famous last words! So I'm thinking in 2 years we will get married xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> That is so sweet!
> 
> WOWZERS look at that ring! I love your nails too :winkwink:
> 
> Yes, getting planning that partaaay , relax and you may just get a sneaky BFP! So happy for you!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Thank u!! I know the ring is blinging all over the places can't believe it! I am hoping I will relax, get focused on planning the engagement party and get a surprise BFP! My boyfriend's (oh no he is my fiancée now!!) family are from Ghana so we will be having a bit of an African theme and traditionally they have very big parties so I have a lot to plan! XxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooooh sounds fab! I just looked up Ghanaian food - lots of peanut used yum yum! I bet the colours will be fantastic aswell!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Yes Ghanaian food is yummy!! Joe is as cockney as they come though so I only really get to eat it at his parents house. Some of the stuff I really can't stomach though, they have this starchy kind of mashed potato looking thing called fufu which you dip in soup, it's a strange consistency, you can almost use it as a spoon and you swallow it without chewing! But I love all the jallof rice, noodles and salads, chicken and beef stews. The patterns are beautiful, the cloth is called kente and for the wedding I will have a traditional western white dress and a traditional Ghanaian dress. When we have the engagement party, in the morning all of Joe's family and my family will come to our house and Joe's dad will bless us, and then in Ghanaian culture we are married x


----------



## flapjack10

Awww that's so lovely! Brings a tear to my eye.

I did have a bit of a snigger when I saw 'fufu' on Wikipedia, but that's my immature sense of humour! :haha: I'd love to try African food, I love trying loads of different foods, but it ain't very diverse where I live so there's no independent cool restaurants like in London.

Hehe I love the cockney accent. I used to see a cockney lad and kept making him say "sweet as a nut" :haha:

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Awww that's so lovely! Brings a tear to my eye.
> 
> I did have a bit of a snigger when I saw 'fufu' on Wikipedia, but that's my immature sense of humour! :haha: I'd love to try African food, I love trying loads of different foods, but it ain't very diverse where I live so there's no independent cool restaurants like in London.
> 
> Hehe I love the cockney accent. I used to see a cockney lad and kept making him say "sweet as a nut" :haha:
> 
> Xxx

Hahaha yeh I like the cockney accent too, I'm originally from the midlands so I don't really have an accent! Joe moved from Ghana when he was 2 to Italy and then moved from Italy to London when he was 6 and has lived here ever since so it's quite cool cus he appears completely Londoner but he can speak fluent Italian and twi which is the language they speak in Ghana. Where abouts do you live flapjack? X


----------



## flapjack10

I'm originally from Liverpool _*said in screechy voice*_, but now live in Chester. My friend is from the midlands and she doesn't have an accent until she gets drunk and sounds really Brummie :haha:

Wow fluent Italian how fab! That must be handy for holidays - honeymoon is Sorrento maybe?! I went to Rome in 2006 and loved it to bits!

Ooooh it's all so exciting! I love a good wedding!

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> I'm originally from Liverpool _*said in screechy voice*_, but now live in Chester. My friend is from the midlands and she doesn't have an accent until she gets drunk and sounds really Brummie :haha:
> 
> Wow fluent Italian how fab! That must be handy for holidays - honeymoon is Sorrento maybe?! I went to Rome in 2006 and loved it to bits!
> 
> Ooooh it's all so exciting! I love a good wedding!
> 
> xxx

Haha that's like me! When I get drunk or excited the brummie comes out! I grew up in Bromsgrove just south of Birmingham. Yeah can you believe he has never been back to Italy or Ghana!! So that is a priority for honeymoon! Xx


----------



## mummy2o

I love different accents. I currently live in Bristol but was raised in Bedford. I've been told I've have a posh accent, which I personally don't think I have. If I go to Bath I stick out like a saw thumb over there! But I can understand why people think I have.

Thats a great idea emmy. I only went to Italy on a school trip and loved it.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Still no AF but defo not pregnant i got another bfn this morning! I'm cd 35 now, a long cycle just to confuse and annoy me! Had no spotting this cycle either which is what I have been getting on and off since mc and especially the week before AF, another mystery! Going back to doctors when I get my period eventually!

Went to a really nice fireworks display with Joe and another couple tonight and had some champagne (again! Diet starts Monday) hope you all had a good weekend xx


----------



## Libbysmum

Every time I watch Charlie and Lola with my DD I think about England... I passed through London for a short holiday back in December 07 and had 2 of the "most smashing" weeks of my life.


----------



## mummy2o

And everytime I watch wiggles with my DS I think about Australia and then get up and dance and sing.... I know theres a big kid trapped inside trying to get out.


----------



## Libbysmum

Getting blood tests Monday and Wednesday to test the hormone levels to see if there is a problem with the pregnancy or not...scared to death! Won't know til Friday!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Good luck libbysmum I'm sure it'll be fine. 

Question for you ladies, I mc on the 22nd Oct, and I've been using opks, and there was hardly any second line at all around the time I would normally ovulate, and so I'd resigned myself thinking that it was unlikely that I'd O this cycle at all. Now they're showing a faint, but definately darker line, does that mean that I'm likely to O but just later, or not?


----------



## vietmamsie

Attempting to catch up after a few days away...

Libby: Good luck! Keep us posted

jennyb: After my first MC, I had a super long cycle and never Oed, but after this last one, I actually O'ed in a fairly timely manner, only a few days later than the previous cycle. Good luck and hold in there, it can take a while before your body gets back to normal.

AFM, really crazy long AF. I've still got light/spotting AF and I'm on CD7! Our fancy beach resort holiday this weekend was a bit of a disappointment as I couldn't go swimming (I can't use tampons). My husband managed to eat himself sick on seafood and in the middle of the night woke me up in a crazed state of night sweats telling me he wasn't ready for a baby. Thankfully he took the comment back this morning, but it made me feel a bit uneasy. He has some growing up to do before we have one, but I guess I assume most guys manage to pull it together once the baby is born, right?

Hope everyone is well and had a Fabulous weekend!


----------



## vietmamsie

Emmy!!!! Just read your engagement story! How wonderful! I'm so excited for you. IT must be so nice to have it all be official now!

Libby: I can relate to your wedding story so much. DH proposed while we were living abroad and I had to plan the whole thing while living in a different country. We threw the whole thing together in 3 months while living abroad, and then had three weeks in the states before the wedding. I had never seen the venue or anything before then! We bought a dress off the rack two weeks before! It was pretty crazy but everything came together perfectly!


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> Good luck libbysmum I'm sure it'll be fine.
> 
> Question for you ladies, I mc on the 22nd Oct, and I've been using opks, and there was hardly any second line at all around the time I would normally ovulate, and so I'd resigned myself thinking that it was unlikely that I'd O this cycle at all. Now they're showing a faint, but definately darker line, does that mean that I'm likely to O but just later, or not?

Sounds like your ovulating late, that can happen after mc, my cycles have been diff every month and I know a lot of ladies on here have had long or unusual cycles xx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Libby :) FX

Jenny sometimes you don't ovulate after a mc. Sometimes you do. Its pot luck. Your first period might also be later than normal.

Vietmamsie sorry your AF is still there. Mine was odd this month to. It was very light spoting CD1 medium on cd2 and heavy on cd3 and gone on 4. Should be ovulating in the next week then horrible tww for me :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Emmy!!!! Just read your engagement story! How wonderful! I'm so excited for you. IT must be so nice to have it all be official now!
> 
> Libby: I can relate to your wedding story so much. DH proposed while we were living abroad and I had to plan the whole thing while living in a different country. We threw the whole thing together in 3 months while living abroad, and then had three weeks in the states before the wedding. I had never seen the venue or anything before then! We bought a dress off the rack two weeks before! It was pretty crazy but everything came together perfectly!

Thanks veits! Sorry u couldn't swim, horrible af!! Since mc I have still had af on cd 13!!! Totally sucks! I guess ur right its just our bodies recovering from all the hormones and stuff going on that we aren't even aware of. As for your hubby I'm pretty sure having food poisoning can make u dehydrated and when ur dehydrated u can become dillusional, baby must be on his brain too and it probably just all came out a bit confused, I think its quite hard for men, its all taken out of their control, its quite hard for them to find their role in it all, where as we connect with the pregnancy as soon as we find out I think it can take men to actually hold the baby to get that feeling xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

Thanks guys. It's definately getting darker, so fingers crossed, that O is just running late.


----------



## flapjack10

GL Libbysmum! :hugs: I <3 Charlie and Lola!

Jenny - I reckon you'll O later! FX!

Viet - I have 7 day AF every cycle! It's such a drag! Sorry about your OH maybe he was just delerious? I agree with Emmy.


xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

By the way my name is Emily but I get called Emmy by my DH...so sometimes it confuses me when I am reading about the other Emmy...and I have to stop and tell myself...theyre not talking about you lol :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> By the way my name is Emily but I get called Emmy by my DH...so sometimes it confuses me when I am reading about the other Emmy...and I have to stop and tell myself...theyre not talking about you lol :)

Hehe must be confusing! I get so confused if I hear another Emmy cus I'm not used to people having the same name as me!


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> By the way my name is Emily but I get called Emmy by my DH...so sometimes it confuses me when I am reading about the other Emmy...and I have to stop and tell myself...theyre not talking about you lol :)

:haha: I always feel awkward calling you Libby cos that's your DD's name really, not yours! I'll try to remember to call you Emily!

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

flapjack I must have missed your update too...congrats! I am so nervous and am thinking seriously of doing an early scan- depending on the result of the blood tests I am having...really trying to stay positive, I know the DH is scared about the possibility of loss as well as me...really hard to talk about the future and the new baby when it is still so rocky.


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhhh I know exactly how you feel! It feels so uncertain. I have to take comfort from the fact I'm at 5wks6days and I've previously only made it to 5wks. Every day feels like a week at the moment. Waiting for my scan date to come through and it's seems like it's taking years.
Definitely need to stay positive, but it's hard. I know I must prepare myself for bad news at the scan or it's going to be a huge shock. 

Would you have to pay for an early scan?

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Yes...I am trying to rest as advised by the Dr but I find that if I keep myself busy it is easier to get through the day...when I just sit around my mind constantly thinks over the "what if's" 
Thankfully I don't think I have to pay for the early scan...cause I am over 35 I think Medicare takes care of it for me. At least that is what I was told with my previous pregnancy- unless they have changed the rules in the past couple of months I should think it be the same scenario. Yes, am totally trying to brace myself for good or bad news so I don't fall apart emotionally...Hopefully DH will come with me as the last time I went by myself and it was so hard to keep it together.


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy do you still have no AF and a BFN? If so it is possible you didn't ovulate this month and therefore you didn't get a period? You said you had high fertility but no actually ovulation if I recall.

Libby and flapjack. I'm sure both are super sticky. Those scans will confirm everything :)


----------



## flapjack10

I hope your DH is able to go with you. 

I thought my postie was knocking on my door with my scan date and it was Jehovah's Witnesses! :grr: "Erm, I'm Catholic." I say. "Oh, ok then" he didn't even try to change my mind. Poor show.

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

haha they always come when I am in the middle of mopping the floor or putting the LO to bed...I usually just tell them to leave the flyers for me some of them have good articles even if they're not my beliefs


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Emmy do you still have no AF and a BFN? If so it is possible you didn't ovulate this month and therefore you didn't get a period? You said you had high fertility but no actually ovulation if I recall.
> 
> Libby and flapjack. I'm sure both are super sticky. Those scans will confirm everything :)

Yeah I think that's why I keep getting long cycles, I havnt ovulated since the mc...so sad, I just want to ovulate!!


----------



## jennyb86uk

The lines on my OPKs have started fading out again. I don't think I'm going to ovulate. :(


----------



## flapjack10

Jenny :hugs:

Emmy:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Thats a bummer guys. Not done a opk yet.... been to busy! will do shortly, but not due to ovulate for 3 days yet


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Jenny :hugs:
> 
> Emmy:hugs:

Flapjack how u doin? Are you 6 weeks now? Xx


----------



## flapjack10

Hi girls I had some brown CM last night and went to the EPAU today where my RMC is. She's examined me and says everything looks ok. I've got a scan on Saturday. I hope our bean is ok :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Hi girls I had some brown CM last night and went to the EPAU today where my RMC is. She's examined me and says everything looks ok. I've got a scan on Saturday. I hope our bean is ok :(

Oh sorry :hugs: you know brown cm is normal and you have a scan booked now which is great news and hopefully you will see your little one's heartbeat now your 6 weeks along! Maybe your little bean is just sending you a reason to get a scan early to say hello to you :hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Maybe... Wish it wouldn't stress me out do much though!

Thanks hun xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Maybe... Wish it wouldn't stress me out do much though!
> 
> Thanks hun xxx

Its so stressful but imagine how good it will feel to see everything is ok x


----------



## mummy2o

Flapjack I'm sure everything is fine. Don't stress to much.

AFM I haven't ovulated yet and looks like I will be late if at all this month. Highly annoying.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Flapjack I'm sure everything is fine. Don't stress to much.
> 
> AFM I haven't ovulated yet and looks like I will be late if at all this month. Highly annoying.

I feel exactly the same!! Still no AF!! :growlmad: I don't think I ovulated either and that's why! 5months after mc this is so annoying!! Hopefully you will ovulate next cycle Hun xx I'm going docs Tuesday to sort this out, think I need meds to help me ovulate x


----------



## Libbysmum

i am so stressed and nervous today cause my appointment is at 9.30 this morning and I am worrying it will be bad news...making myself feel so sick I could vomit...silly me. Unless the sick feeling is morning sickness kicking in? Either way I feel yucky.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> i am so stressed and nervous today cause my appointment is at 9.30 this morning and I am worrying it will be bad news...making myself feel so sick I could vomit...silly me. Unless the sick feeling is morning sickness kicking in? Either way I feel yucky.

Your scan is today? Good luck Emmy :haha: everything will be fine try and relax xxxxxxxxxxxx :flower:


----------



## mummy2o

xxemmyxx said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flapjack I'm sure everything is fine. Don't stress to much.
> 
> AFM I haven't ovulated yet and looks like I will be late if at all this month. Highly annoying.
> 
> I feel exactly the same!! Still no AF!! :growlmad: I don't think I ovulated either and that's why! 5months after mc this is so annoying!! Hopefully you will ovulate next cycle Hun xx I'm going docs Tuesday to sort this out, think I need meds to help me ovulate xClick to expand...

I was thinking along the same lines to be honest. Going to wait until the end of november and see if anything happens this month, if not might kick start it with angus castus as been told it helps kick start everything.

Good luck Libby. Never know it could be morning sickness.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Flapjack I'm sure everything is fine. Don't stress to much.
> 
> AFM I haven't ovulated yet and looks like I will be late if at all this month. Highly annoying.
> 
> I feel exactly the same!! Still no AF!! :growlmad: I don't think I ovulated either and that's why! 5months after mc this is so annoying!! Hopefully you will ovulate next cycle Hun xx I'm going docs Tuesday to sort this out, think I need meds to help me ovulate xClick to expand...
> 
> I was thinking along the same lines to be honest. Going to wait until the end of november and see if anything happens this month, if not might kick start it with angus castus as been told it helps kick start everything.
> 
> Good luck Libby. Never know it could be morning sickness.Click to expand...

I tried that agnus cactus before and nothing happened, think you have to use it for at least 3 months before you see affects but I have heard of women taking it for one month and getting their BFP! Also read you should only take it up until you ovulate, after you ovulate if you get pregnant it can be harmful so they suggest only taking it for first 14 days of cycle or until you get positive opk x


----------



## Libbysmum

Not my scan just the hcg test results...let's pray the are rising nicely


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck Libby.. Hoping for good rising numbers for you!!!

Mine are still dropping, but went from 300 to 78 in a week and a half... Hoping to be done with this m/c in the next week or so!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> Not my scan just the hcg test results...let's pray the are rising nicely

Will be praying for u xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Good luck Libby.. Hoping for good rising numbers for you!!!
> 
> Mine are still dropping, but went from 300 to 78 in a week and a half... Hoping to be done with this m/c in the next week or so!

You should be back down to 0 in the next week and ready to try again :hugs:


----------



## aknqtpie

Ya! I am starting to think about not waiting until I get AF to try again.. this process is just taking too flipping long.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Ya! I am starting to think about not waiting until I get AF to try again.. this process is just taking too flipping long.

You could ovulate within a week of your hcg level returning to normal the nurse told me so could be worth trying before AF as this group is called hehe x


----------



## aknqtpie

I am nervous about going against my doctors recommendation ..lol. I don't want to get in trouble with her.. I am such a child sometimes :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> I am nervous about going against my doctors recommendation ..lol. I don't want to get in trouble with her.. I am such a child sometimes :)

It's your body at the end of the day! What advice did your doctor give u? Every doctor says something different! Mine said wait till u get ur period but as far as I know they say that purely so they can date your pregnancy/be sure it's a new pregnancy and not left over hcg, not because it does any harm x


----------



## aknqtpie

Mine said because of dating and also to let my body heal. This m/c has been going on for about a month now, so I am just like argh...

I didn't have a D&C, was induced with Misoprostal.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Mine said because of dating and also to let my body heal. This m/c has been going on for about a month now, so I am just like argh...
> 
> I didn't have a D&C, was induced with Misoprostal.

A month is quite a long time! Did they say you just have to wait it out? X


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, the D&C was kind of a last resort because they want to reduce any risk of scar tissue since she knew I wanted to try right away. I went into the ER a week ago because I thought I was dying, and it turned out to be just a UTI, but they did an US at that point and when my HCG levels were at 300 they saw that my uterus lining was thickening, and there wasn't anything left .. just spotting now. I passed I think most of it that weekend before halloween. I think the inducing just didn't do all it was supposed to do, so its made it a longer process :-/


----------



## Libbysmum

UPDATE:
Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.


----------



## aknqtpie

Libbysmum said:


> UPDATE:
> Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
> SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
> Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.

Yay!!! I am so glad to hear your good news!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> UPDATE:
> Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
> SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
> Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.

Great news!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great news libby. With my DS if it wasn't for a missed period and scans and his excessive kicking I wouldn't have even thought I was pregnant in all honesty! So don't worry about it.

Aknqpie: your hormones are generally out after a mc. Some people do ovulate after a mc but some don't. My period was just a little after 4 weeks and I still had products inside so not sure how I managed that but I did.

AFM I'm another year older today. Also I just did an OPK and it looks like I'll hopefully be ovulating soon. Line was pretty dark, but I thought there generally was a build up, so I guess I was worrying about nothing.


----------



## jennyb86uk

Libbysmum said:


> UPDATE:
> Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
> SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
> Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.

Congrats!


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> UPDATE:
> Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
> SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
> Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.

Congrats love! 

Happy Birthday mummy2o! :cake:

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> Doctor was happy and I was so relieved cause the levels were nice and high...yay!
> SO good to hear it. I can't believe what a stressed out week it has been...now I can relax and enjoy the weekend - phew!
> Mondays bloods were 23400 and Wednesday they had rose to 37000! Not bad eh? I don't even have sore boobs but obviously the hormones ARE there.
> 
> Congrats love!
> 
> Happy Birthday mummy2o! :cake:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Happy birthday mummy2o!

Flapjack it's scan day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## mummy2o

Thank you for the birthday wishes :) However, I thought I was going to ovulate yesterday but didn't :( the test yesterday morning was pretty dark, but not to the testing line and got lighter ever since :( I don't think I'll ovulate this month and that sucks -.-


----------



## beckysprayer

I've been so busy that I haven't had time to get on here. So much to catch upon!

Happy, Happy Birthday Mummy2o!! :happydance: I hope you have/had a wonderful day. 

Good luck at your scan flapjack. Praying for only good news.

Libby - Congrats on the great blood results at the doctor. Sounds like a strong little rainbow baby!

aknqtpie - A lot of people don't wait for first AF to start trying again. If you do get a rainbow baby right away, you can just tell them it was a surprise. Or if they say anything, just leave and get a new doctor. FX for your cycles to get back to normal soon though, how frustrating!

Emmy - Congrats on getting engaged! You must keep us up-to-date on the wedding planning!

Did I miss anything? I've been reading on my phone in my spare time and can't remember what I already commented on. I'm anxiously waiting for more rainbow babies this month :dust:


----------



## Libbysmum

That is what we did...we went to a different doctor LOL


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! How are you all? We have take a much needed holiday this weekend, got lots of R&R and Bding in.... Good times!

So I'm a bit concerned about my chart, could I have already Oed this early? I have had a temp rise, but it seems WAY too early... maybe it just has to do with the past 4 night sleeping in a hotel with a different bed and different AC on than normal? I don't usually O until CD20-something, so CD12 seems really early. Thoughts? I've also had cramping the past few days.


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think you have O'd yet.


----------



## mummy2o

Vietmamsie: You could have a temp rise for various reasons. You could have just been a little under the weather and not realise it. Just keep tracking it and see.

AFM opk are getting darker so I should ovulate any day now. Although I still don't know, as your suppose to have an increased sex drive and mine is non existent :/


----------



## aknqtpie

Becky - ill probably just say "oops!" I really like the dr so I don't want to get a new one. There is still a chance I might even miss the O anyways. I really don't want to try until I've reached 0 so I know its a diff pregnancy. I go back in on the 21 for another draw.


----------



## Libbysmum

Had my good friend's hens party yesterday...so much fun to get out with the girls and chat and be social without the DD clinging to me. DH babysat...hooray! I had to have orange juice instead of sparkling wine but thems the breaks. I ate an egg sandwich and then later was like oh heck...egg sandwiches have mayonnaise in them! It was only like a 1/4 size so hopefully it wouldn't do any harm. Had to skip the yummy salmon too :( oh well.


----------



## aknqtpie

I heard that Salmon is actually good for you when you are prego.


----------



## Libbysmum

if it is cooked it is ok in small quantities 
You could use a food thermometer to check that your seafood has reached a temperature of at least 63 degrees C. Then you'll know for sure that it&#8217;s cooked and ready to eat.

Read more: https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/nutrition/foodsafety/seafoodexpert/#ixzz2BxWHWyaB


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm know I'm late, but can I join in? I had my second m/c last monday, and I was thinking I'd wait at least a month before ttc again, but I'm thinking I'll just NTNP this month, and let things happen as they will. I'd love a BFP for Christmas (and a sticky one)


----------



## mummy2o

Hi Sophiasmom, sorry for you loss. That sounds like a good plan. Do whats right for you.

Libby the rules change yearly I swear! I'm sure when I was pregnant with my son you could have salmon. No eggs though. Its pretty much the same with everything, one year its good, next year it isn't. So confusing.


----------



## Libbysmum

Sophiasmom I am so sorry for your loss :( I think you were in the other forum with me :( I still pop in here from time to time to read posts and catch up with these lovely ladies. We lost our 2nd back in August it was very traumatic. I hope that you are doing ok emotionally and have a good support from your partner and family :) Just remember apparently you are REALLY fertile after a mc...we didnt really wait, as soon as my bleeding stopped I wanted to try again, we had one cycle then got pregnant again...but I am so worried about this little bean- trying to stay positive and hoping for the best outcome for this baby and for all of you and your future babies :)


----------



## Libbysmum

mummy2o said:


> Hi Sophiasmom, sorry for you loss. That sounds like a good plan. Do whats right for you.
> 
> Libby the rules change yearly I swear! I'm sure when I was pregnant with my son you could have salmon. No eggs though. Its pretty much the same with everything, one year its good, next year it isn't. So confusing.

I think the rules change all the time...when my mother was preg with me there were no rules you just ate whatever you wanted and she had 4 normal pregnancies. 
I think the medical professionals side on the edge of caution cause they don't want to be sued. I sure dont want food poisoning...when I was pregnant with my DD they said NO Coffee...now they say one or two cups a day is fine...lol


----------



## vietmamsie

Sophiasmom: Welcome, so sorry for your loss. :hugs: We did NTNP last cycle after our MC. 

Libby: I had no idea we aren't supposed to have salmon, I thought it was just bigger fish like Tuna that you are supposed to limit to only twice a week. All that is so confusing!

AFM, I didn't O after all, had a major temp shift. My guess is that I won't O for a while. This morning had a major dip and the cramps continue. Hoping we still have another week or so because I would like to start BDing everyday for a few days before O, and with my mom staying with us in our small apartment, nothing much has been happening the last two days!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Welcome Sophia's mom :hugs:

Afm I went to doctors today cus I'm day 43 and still no period! I know I'm not ovulating and that sucks just want this sorted out now! Being referred to a fertility clinic so I'm sure that will be long and tedious, OH has to make a deposit this week :haha: so that made me giggle but apart from that I'm seriously depressed, I can't do anything!! I can't even join in the 2ww cus I'm not even ovulating there's no chance I'm preggo :cry: I really hoped I would be pregnant again by Xmas, January I have been trying for 2 years I can't believe it

Boo hooo pity party!!!


----------



## horseypants

emmy, me too. i am freaking out today that everyone else is prego again and really far along. sorry that sucks of me, but i gotta admit it to get past it. i really thought i'd be 3 months into my rainbow baby pregercy by now. my due date should have been less than three weeks from now.


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies x 

I miscarried on 1st Nov - I was around 8 weeks and miscarried naturally x My bleeding stopped a few days ago and I've decided to ttc right away. I've dtd a couple of times already. I conceived my DD on my 3rd cycle following my first mc when I had a d&c. 

Fingers crossed my body helps me along the way with a new sticky bean xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, me too. i am freaking out today that everyone else is prego again and really far along. sorry that sucks of me, but i gotta admit it to get past it. i really thought i'd be 3 months into my rainbow baby pregercy by now. my due date should have been less than three weeks from now.

Oh horseypants getting close to the due date and not being pregnant is tough, I'm getting close to mine too! :hugs:
Any ideas why your having problems? 
The most annoying bit is this is turning into a fertility problem now, I don't seem to be able to ovulate on my own unless I take birth control for 3 months and then stop, my cycles start off normal and I might ovulate, then they get longer and longer and I stop ovulating boooooo hooooooo


----------



## horseypants

have you tried clomid? i took it last cycle and never ovulated strangely, but it helps some people.


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> have you tried clomid? i took it last cycle and never ovulated strangely, but it helps some people.

I'm hoping they will prescribe me that at the fertility clinic! Until then I'm willing to try any old wives tales to help me ovulate, u know any?? X


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> have you tried clomid? i took it last cycle and never ovulated strangely, but it helps some people.

Also what dose were u on? I hear that they start everyone on 50mg but that is often not enough to ovulate and needing to go up to 100mg is common so maybe you should try that xx


----------



## aknqtpie

horsey.. I read somewhere on here that a lot of women don't O their first round of Clomid.. Maybe this round will be better.


----------



## horseypants

yeah, i betchya it will. im just whining my dear lil head off cause i totally thought i'd be prego again by now. 

i did 50 mg last time. im waiting to hear back from the doc on what to do next. i haven't had too many anovulatory cycles as far as i know.


----------



## aknqtpie

whine away!!! You are PMSing.. it is allowed.


----------



## horseypants

excellent :) 

i'm stumped on wives tales for o. i think the wives tale is "relax" 

i hate it when i hear that lately, it makes me wanna bite someone's head off, so not sure that would work lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> excellent :)
> 
> i'm stumped on wives tales for o. i think the wives tale is "relax"
> 
> i hate it when i hear that lately, it makes me wanna bite someone's head off, so not sure that would work lol

Oh god I know, I hear "it will happen one day" all the time!!! errr well actually no I really think it won't unless I do something about not ovulating! :growlmad:


----------



## xxemmyxx

xxemmyxx said:


> horseypants said:
> 
> 
> excellent :)
> 
> i'm stumped on wives tales for o. i think the wives tale is "relax"
> 
> i hate it when i hear that lately, it makes me wanna bite someone's head off, so not sure that would work lol
> 
> Oh god I know, I hear "it will happen one day" all the time!!! errr well actually no I really think it won't unless I do something about not ovulating! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I have just read drinking peppermint tea can make you o, :sick: I hate peppermint tea


----------



## horseypants

that's a good one for me since i love mint teas. i do think it would help to drink a lot of water....


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome klcuk3 sorry for your loss :( Sound like a plan to be honest :) hope you'll get a bfp soon.

Emmy and horsey I've heard a low GI diet and exercise is suppose to help. But I'm guessing your already doing that.


----------



## Sophiasmom

@Emmy-google Soy isoflavones. Supposed to nature's clomid. You take twice the dose that you would clomid. I took it to bring on my first ppaf and o'ed 3 days later. Worth looking into.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sophiasmom said:


> @Emmy-google Soy isoflavones. Supposed to nature's clomid. You take twice the dose that you would clomid. I took it to bring on my first ppaf and o'ed 3 days later. Worth looking into.

Thanks I will look into that! Xx


----------



## Photogmommy

So confused, Maybe you ladies can help. 

Nov 9th smiley (postitive opk), Nov 10th,11th, negative. Last night I got a smiley again I was like WTH, so i waited about 15 min and tested again negative. Could that of been a false positive? Could I have o'ed 2 times? can you have 2 surges? Could my body just be outtta whack where i mc'ed 14days ago?


----------



## mummy2o

You can have 2 surges if you don't release an egg first time around. But since you got a negative 15 minutes later I doubt you did. If you are going to ovulate two times they are pretty close together within 24-48 of first egg being release. But its more likely your body being out of whack. Have you had a negative pregnancy test or bloods done to 0 yet?


----------



## flapjack10

Welcome Sophiasmom and klcuk3 and :howdy: Sorry for your losses :hugs:

I don't know if I updated you guys, but I had my early scan on Saturday and it was amazing. Saw our little bean's heart beating away. They said I had a 3cm cyst, but it might be pg related and they'll keep an eye on it. Have my next scan on 3rd Dec, which feels aaaages away, but I'm going on holiday next week! :dance:

Really rooting for all your girls. Emmy I'm glad you've finally got your FC referral and I hope they really start looking into for you and you will get that rainbow BFP! Horseypants - :hugs:

All I can say is there are days when it all used to get to me. The repeated losses and seeing my BnB friends getting further along and whilst being really happy for them, it did remind me how much time had passed from my initial BFP. Keep the faith girls. :dust:

xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks for the welcome ladies x

Fab news on the scan Flapjack ....keeping my fingers crossed for a super sticky bean for you xx


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great news flapjack. I was reading your journal, but then it was making me depressed so had to stop, sorry :( But I'm still over the moon for you :hugs: Good luck on your holiday and I hope I'll have my BFP when you come back. (Hoping for a negative OPK tomorrow)


----------



## flapjack10

Thank mummy2o - it's ok I do understand.

xxx


----------



## jennyb86uk

Well, today my best friend who doesn't want children has told me shes possibly pregnant by accident and the pregnancy pack from the pregnancy I lost came through the post. Finding it really tough at the minute. Feels like its never going to happen for me :(


----------



## aknqtpie

:hugs: Jenny - I am sorry.. it is hard, every little thing makes me remember.


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> Well, today my best friend who doesn't want children has told me shes possibly pregnant by accident and the pregnancy pack from the pregnancy I lost came through the post. Finding it really tough at the minute. Feels like its never going to happen for me :(

:hugs: it will happen I promise xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Jenny: :hugs: I know how you feel, it can be so hard.

AFM, my mom left from her visit and I had such a hard time last night, my first night alone in a while. It all came flooding back for me as well. I would have been 13 weeks on Saturday.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi girls- update- I just found more spotting when I wiped...freaking out a little about it. I have the scan Friday and really am hoping all is well. I hope they can tell me why I am spotting on and off cause it's terribly frightening. I never had any spotting in my first trimester with my first LO.


----------



## aknqtpie

:-( Hope all is well Libby! Fx'd for you.


----------



## Photogmommy

mummy2o said:


> You can have 2 surges if you don't release an egg first time around. But since you got a negative 15 minutes later I doubt you did. If you are going to ovulate two times they are pretty close together within 24-48 of first egg being release. But its more likely your body being out of whack. Have you had a negative pregnancy test or bloods done to 0 yet?

The day I mc'ed i was at 12.8 hgc....2 days later it was at 4hcg. they didn't check anymore since levels below 5 are considered non-pregnant levels. I just thought that was soo weird, im not sure what to think. should i keep bd'ing? I mean dang, my girl parts are gonna fall off. Im on day 5 straight now.


----------



## aknqtpie

Get so preseed to lube it up there.


----------



## mummy2o

Jenny: I hate when people do that. My cousin gave me a scare a few weeks ago and claimed she was pregnant and was rubbing it in my face. She just missed a period in the end, which was good as she already has a 4 month old and would of been pregnant by some guy on holiday so it highly pissed me off. It is hard and it won't ever get easier to be honest. Jealously is always around. But it will happen one day and it will be you making others jealous one day :)

Libby: I'm sorry to hear that. I know what you mean. I had no bleeding with DS. As long as its not a lot you should be ok. Some people bleed through the whole pregnancy (not many though) good luck on your scan Friday. FX for you.

Photogmommy: If your still getting positive tests, then as horrible as it seems I doubt you'll ovulate. Your body is all in whack after a miscarriage and many don't ovulate. If you positive for a long time your body keeps trying to release and egg yet fails, or if it happens over several months you could possibly have PCOS. If I was you, purely for my own sanity I would stop testing this month, have :sex: every other day or how many times you want and wait and see what happens. If you have ovulate and got pregnant great, if not always next month. As nice as it is to get pregnant before first AF it isn't always achievable.

AFM negative test yay. TWW damn. I hate this time. 27/11 I'll test. On the plus side my cycle have only increased by 3 days from 28 to 31 so hopefully that will fix itself. But I guess a 31 day cycle isn't that bad.


----------



## flapjack10

jennyb86uk said:


> Well, today my best friend who doesn't want children has told me shes possibly pregnant by accident and the pregnancy pack from the pregnancy I lost came through the post. Finding it really tough at the minute. Feels like its never going to happen for me :(

:hugs: It will happen hun.



vietmamsie said:


> Jenny: :hugs: I know how you feel, it can be so hard.
> 
> AFM, my mom left from her visit and I had such a hard time last night, my first night alone in a while. It all came flooding back for me as well. I would have been 13 weeks on Saturday.

:hugs: 



Libbysmum said:


> Hi girls- update- I just found more spotting when I wiped...freaking out a little about it. I have the scan Friday and really am hoping all is well. I hope they can tell me why I am spotting on and off cause it's terribly frightening. I never had any spotting in my first trimester with my first LO.

The doc at my RMC said that we can have spotting because there's some blood vessels at the opening of the womb that can sometimes burst and it's nothing to do with the pregnancy. 20/30% of women can have spotting, so it's not normal, but is common. I know how you feel hun :hugs: GL at the scan :dust:

xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Well I've been discharged from the Early Pregnancy unit, they did a pregnancy test which was negative. This is 14 days from the day I mc'd. I asked the nurse if when I'm pregnant next time whether I could have an early scan. She told me to go to my GP at 6 weeks and say I have some niggling abdo pain and get referred. I shall be taking her advice for sure x

I went down to see my manager after the scan and told her I'll be back at work tomorrow. She asked whether I was really ready and I think I am....it'll either make or break me. I just hope I don't have to care for the pregnancy loss ladies for a week or so x 

I hope you're all doing ok ladies x hang in there and stay strong :) 
Libbysmum - hope the spotting is nothing to worry about, fingers crossed for your scan x


----------



## flapjack10

:hugs: Take it easy Klc :hugs:


----------



## jennyb86uk

big thanks ladies. It turned out my friend wasn't pregnant, she did a test the same day and it's negative, which makes me wonder whether she told me just to test my reaction and is really trying. 

Big hugs KLC, sometimes it's good to have a distraction. Hope you feel better soon *hughughug*


----------



## Libbysmum

jennyb86uk said:


> big thanks ladies. It turned out my friend wasn't pregnant, she did a test the same day and it's negative, which makes me wonder whether she told me just to test my reaction and is really trying.
> 
> Big hugs KLC, sometimes it's good to have a distraction. Hope you feel better soon *hughughug*

What kind of person does that? I wonder too! Hopefully you get your little rainbow before she does LOL:thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

Klcuk: :hugs: as mentioned above, distractions can be good. Although I wasn't quite ready to go back to work, getting back kept my mind off things.

Libby: Thinking of you, still spotting? I hope all is well. GL at the scan tomorrow.

Jenny: Your friend sounds like a nut, best to avoid negative people like that.

Mummy: I was wondering whatever happened to your cousin. Sounds like a late/missed period would be normal since she just gave birth a few months ago. 

That reminds me of my friend who announced she was pregnant a few weeks ago when she was only 5 weeks along: She is still pg, everything seems to be going smoothly. I'm truly happy for her, but can't help but be a bit jealous.

AFM, still waiting to O. BDing everyday until then.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies, I am still spotting on and off but not very much. I arranged a babysitter -usually my mother does it but I am trying to widen my babysitter list cause my mum wants to know everything I am doing and it gets a bit smothering. So this girl is coming over at 1 O'clock to watch the baby- it is funny cause it is the same girl who I actually taught when she was 5...she is now 18 makes me feel so old!
I am going to use the moment to get my hair cut as I want it looking nice for my friends wedding this wkend!


----------



## mummy2o

Jenny: That is terrible. This is why I prefer guy friends to girl friends but I lack girly talk :( Hopefully it will be a one off and she won't mess you around for long.

Klc: take it easy and don't push yourself :)

Viet: That can be annoying. You feel happy and jealous at the same time. Hopefully you'll get your BFP this month and then you can just be happy :)

Libby: Always good to make your babysitting list bigger. Gets her use to different people looking after her as well, which makes the whole nursery\school transition a lot easier.


----------



## Libbysmum

I really dont want to send her to school but probably will to make my life easier. I had seriously considered keeping her home and teaching her myself at one point. 
Thanks for the positive vibes girls!
Am so nervous...still got to wait til 3.30pm...wish they could have done it earlier!


----------



## klcuk3

First day of work completed....am totally knackered but 13 hours on your feet does that. Also feeling a little sad this evening....just feel like I need a good cry x My day was fine, looked after a lovely lady and we ended up in theatre for a cs x 

Have got tmw off and taking my gorgeous girl to rhythm time at the library so that'll be nice x


----------



## xxemmyxx

klcuk3 said:


> First day of work completed....am totally knackered but 13 hours on your feet does that. Also feeling a little sad this evening....just feel like I need a good cry x My day was fine, looked after a lovely lady and we ended up in theatre for a cs x
> 
> Have got tmw off and taking my gorgeous girl to rhythm time at the library so that'll be nice x

Hi klcuk I noticed u live in Worcestershire, that's where I grew up! Xx


----------



## vietmamsie

FF VIP expired today, boo! The free version is just so boring! DH finds the whole chart thing ridiculous, so I don't think he'll be paying for another 6 months of it. I thought for sure I would have gotten pg by now so I didn't bother getting a full year.

My chart has been sort of crazy, I had a dip, then a rise but my CM is just today starting to look super watery. I also have sore bbs which I usually only get after O. Still have cramps, have had them for about a week now. Another confusing over analyzed cycle of TTC. :wacko: :shrug:


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm on day 48 of my cycle, really getting boring now...


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi girls...had the scan and all looks good although they dated me at 7wks which means I am not as far along as I thought. Do you want to see the pic?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> Hi girls...had the scan and all looks good although they dated me at 7wks which means I am not as far along as I thought. Do you want to see the pic?

I do!! Congrats Hun xx


----------



## klcuk3

Yes I do! Fab news about the scan x


----------



## aknqtpie

Libby - Glad to hear that all is well!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

The blob on the left is the baby the other blob is apparently the yolk sac.
 



Attached Files:







scan 16 nov 2012.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## aknqtpie

Such a cute baby blob!


----------



## mummy2o

Thats a nice blob libbysmum. So lovely :) Looks like it will be sticky :)

AFM hating this tww. Not even half way yet!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Yay Libbysmum! That's a great looking peanut you have there!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby: Your blob is so cute!

Emmy: sorry for the long cycle, been there done that... I used to have 60+ day cycles after I stopped Birth control before we started ttc. I had a 48 day one with no O just two cycles ago. It was PAINFUL and boring to wait through. :hugs:

AFM, got some cross hairs, although I don't know that I believe them. O at CD16 sounds too normal to be coming from me. We will continue to BD and see what happens in the next few days. 

But I might as well do some SS just for fun if I'm really 4dpo! I have CRAZY tender boobs. I never get them this early, so that's a little strange.


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: You never know your body might be lets give her at least one normal cycle. Maybe it knew you wanted to be my tww buddy 

I had an strange vivid dream that my sister gave birth last night. Would be quite amazing if she did though as she wasn't even pregnant when I went to sleep! I must stop symptom spotting -.-

Emmy: Have you tried pennyroyal? I heard that can bring on AF or parsley tea 4 times a day.


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: Happy to have a tww buddy! We were past cycle as well... can women's bodies get in sync with each other via the internet?:wacko:


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Libby: Your blob is so cute!
> 
> Emmy: sorry for the long cycle, been there done that... I used to have 60+ day cycles after I stopped Birth control before we started ttc. I had a 48 day one with no O just two cycles ago. It was PAINFUL and boring to wait through. :hugs:
> 
> AFM, got some cross hairs, although I don't know that I believe them. O at CD16 sounds too normal to be coming from me. We will continue to BD and see what happens in the next few days.
> 
> But I might as well do some SS just for fun if I'm really 4dpo! I have CRAZY tender boobs. I never get them this early, so that's a little strange.

Viets did you do anything to shorten your cycles and get them more regular? I have crazy sore boobs too from the day I should of got AF till now it's soooooooo annoying!! Even when I'm sleeping it hurts to sleep on my side. I really hope ur SS=BFP xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Viet: You never know your body might be lets give her at least one normal cycle. Maybe it knew you wanted to be my tww buddy
> 
> I had an strange vivid dream that my sister gave birth last night. Would be quite amazing if she did though as she wasn't even pregnant when I went to sleep! I must stop symptom spotting -.-
> 
> Emmy: Have you tried pennyroyal? I heard that can bring on AF or parsley tea 4 times a day.

Thanks mummy2o I shall google that now xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> The blob on the left is the baby the other blob is apparently the yolk sac.

That's so cute!! Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! :hugs:

Sorry I can't help it I'm so jealous!


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy: My cycles have been long since I got off BC 19 months ago. When we decided to start ttc I was on CD40+ and was ready to get the show on the road! I went to an acupuncturist and had treatments (acu, fire cupping, moxi, massage) done every other day for a week and got my period after the third time. I continued to see him once a week. While seeing him my cycles shortened down to 38 days. After the summer I stared a more aggressive treatment and added Chinese herbs that my acu prescribed me. While on the herbs I Oed on CD21, which was my earliest yet. This cycle it's looking like I Oed two days ago on CD18. The point of it is that yes, I do acu and take herbs to shorten my cycles. It's really cheap where I live so I was able to go very often at the start. Since my MC I have only been a few times, and my cycles are continuing to shorten, so I think its a combo of the acu and my body finally getting back to normal after BC.


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> emmy: My cycles have been long since I got off BC 19 months ago. When we decided to start ttc I was on CD40+ and was ready to get the show on the road! I went to an acupuncturist and had treatments (acu, fire cupping, moxi, massage) done every other day for a week and got my period after the third time. I continued to see him once a week. While seeing him my cycles shortened down to 38 days. After the summer I stared a more aggressive treatment and added Chinese herbs that my acu prescribed me. While on the herbs I Oed on CD21, which was my earliest yet. This cycle it's looking like I Oed two days ago on CD18. The point of it is that yes, I do acu and take herbs to shorten my cycles. It's really cheap where I live so I was able to go very often at the start. Since my MC I have only been a few times, and my cycles are continuing to shorten, so I think its a combo of the acu and my body finally getting back to normal after BC.

Thank you, I'm defo going to go to a fertility specialist for acupuncture and hopefully some herbal medicine, my cycles are getting longer not shorter! I have terrible AF cramp but no AF, my body is being defiant! Acupuncture is so expensive around here though, £60 a go...


----------



## jennyb86uk

Libbysmum: Cuteeeeeee! 

AF is due tomorrow, have absolutely no sign of her arrival. Did a test just in case. Amazingly it was negative. *sigh*


----------



## mummy2o

Jenny: sorry to hear that :hugs: your not out until she gets here though.

AFM my OH even asked if I was pregnant today as I'm more tired and hungry than normal. So he clearly notices something is up. 6dpo... grrr hate waiting -.-


----------



## aknqtpie

I think we psychologically mind "ef" ourselves during the TWW..


----------



## jennyb86uk

aknqtpie said:


> I think we psychologically mind "ef" ourselves during the TWW..

Completely agree, every little twinge, every bit of indigestion, touch of sickness, can I smell things more? argh!


----------



## aknqtpie

Lol, when I was in my TWW back in those earlier days.. I would walk into the grocery store and be like "The flowers in the flower section smell a little stronger than normal" hahaha


----------



## mummy2o

Lol aknqtpie. I'm glad I don't have to worry about smells. I'm one of those people who have a cold most of the time, so if I can smell anything I know something is up! The ironic thing is I had no symptoms with my son whatsoever, nothing changed in me. So you'd think I'd know better!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Lol! I used to make my bbs sore bc I poked them so much trying to see if they were tender! :haha: with DD I had absolutely no tenderness! Haha the things we do!


----------



## Libbysmum

Sophies mum...lol you sound like me...I had hardly any soreness with my first either but then I had troubles with her feeding later once she was out had to go on lactation medication to help me feed her. :(


----------



## vietmamsie

ha! I also used to poke my bbs until they were sore... I was positive I was pg the first few cycles. Once I finally did get pg, I actually didn't have too many signs and I positive I was out by 10dpo and didn't even bother to test again until AF was late!

FF keeps messing with me and moving my O date. Grr. SO i guess i'm only 3dpo? Who knows. I'll test next week sometime.


----------



## mummy2o

Poor Viet. You give in way to early and test anyway regardless of where you are... Can't say I'm much better.

AFM I feel awful. I have a really bad cold plus a stomach ache all last night and couldn't sleep.


----------



## jennyb86uk

Ugh well, I'm out this month, AF arriving annoyingly on time.


----------



## mummy2o

:hugs: sorry jenny. Always next month. Might be a good christmas present :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I have been temping (off and on) and FF gave me crosshairs (dashed) and says I am like 4 or 5dpo... I think it is lying, because I also POAS and it was still a very faint line. For once I want a :BFN:.. Going in tomorrow for another HCG.. I swear this is the longest m/c in the history of m/c's ... I think I might just wait until Jan to officially TTC.. mostly because that's about how long this is all taking.


----------



## vietmamsie

jenny: :hugs: 

aknqtpie: I'm so sorry this is taking so long. Just asked you in another thread, but whats the deal, does you HCG have to be 0 to ovulate or to ttc again? confused. I guess I wasn't far enough along to have to worry about that when I MC?

I'm 4-5dpo over here, nothing exciting to report. tested like a weirdo crazed ttcer this morning, BFN as expected (obviously because the eggy wouldn't have even implanted yet if there even is one floating around in there). will try to hold out until at least 12dpo.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think so.. I have heard conflicting stories on different forums, and have yet to find any scientific articles that say one way or another. BUt it would make sense.


----------



## klcuk3

How you doing ladies? I can confess I'm awful at waiting to test...with all my pregnancies I've tested early and got bfp at 10dpo...boy it makes the first few weeks drag!

I think im 2dpo...so we'll see. i don't temp but got my usual signs of ovulation ie bloated and ewcm so fingers crossed things happen. It won't be for lack of trying lol!


----------



## mummy2o

CHAPEL HILL &#8211; With help from healthy women trying to conceive babies, North Carolina scientists have uncovered the most precise information yet about when pregnancy starts in humans.

Fertilized eggs attach themselves to the lining of the womb six to 12 days after ovulation, the research shows. In most successful pregnancies, that implantation -- the real start of pregnancy -- occurs on day eight, nine or 10 following ovulation. Day eight appears to be the most successful.

The later the attachment takes place, the more likely a pregnancy will end on its own, the scientists found.

Conceivably -- no pun intended &#8211; as a natural protective mechanism, the uterus tends to reject fertilized eggs that take too long to adhere to the lining because they may be less fit, the researchers say. On day 11, more than 50 percent of pregnancies fail and on day 12, that number jumps to over 80 percent. 

So there we go. Day 8... So today or yesterday for me. Hurry up little egg implant yourself! On the positive note I'm getting a lot more vivid dreams. Had two last night, one was about this really cool new pregnancy tests which you pressed a button with two fingers and it saw if there was 1 or two heart beats and you could check it every hour! The other was mainly me being pregnant looking after my son.

I'm not to bad at holding off and testing as my OH has a cow every time I do. Why you always wasting money blah, blah blah conversations. I think its more how he was raised to save money and my mum taught me how to spend. So we compromise. If I can get away with a sneaky early one I do :)

Aknqtpie: Although I do believe your HCG needs to be 0 to ovulate I did read a story about a woman in the UK who got pregnant twice. The babies where 4 weeks apart. I can't remember if they brought both out (I'm guessing they would) or got the older one out and stopped the other.


----------



## vietmamsie

Superfetation - the simultaneous occurrence of more than one stage of developing offspring in the same animal.

Reports of superfetation occurring long after the first impregnation have often been treated with suspicion, and some have been clearly discredited. Other explanations have been given (and demonstrated) for different levels of development between twins. Artificially induced superfetation has, however, been demonstrated, although only up to a short period after insemination.

In 1992, Evan and Taylor Barth, conceived 4 weeks apart, were born in Hawaii, USA to Michelle and John Barth. Taylor, the one conceived later was born first. Evan, conceived first, was born twenty-two minutes prior.

In 1960, John and Mary Tress of Baltimore MD had what the nurse called twins, she was wrong. Dr Paul C Weinberg of Mt. Sinai hospital delivered the boys Anthony John and Mark Francis and realized that Anthony born five minutes before his brother Mark looked premature. Immediately Dr Weinberg did x-rays of the boys thigh bones and noticed a disparity in bone age. Mark a full term baby born five minutes after his 2 months premature brother Anthony. Anthony was conceived a full 2 months after his brother Mark, {Newsweek Magazine, July 31. 1961}

In 2007 Ame and Lia Herrity, conceived 3 weeks apart, were born in the United Kingdom to Amelia Spence and George Herrity.[3]

In May 2007 Harriet and Thomas Mullineux, also conceived 3 weeks apart, were born in Benfleet, Essex, UK to Charlotte and Matt Mullineux.[4]

In 2009, Todd and Julia Grovenburg of Fort Smith, Arkansas received international media attention for Mrs. Grovenburg's conception of an additional child while already pregnant with a child conceived two and a half weeks earlier. If it were possible to carry both children to term, the birth of the first child would be expected in December 2009, whereas the second child would be due in January 2010.[5][6] Grovenburg's obstetrician reported that cases of superfetation "can only be confirmed after delivery by chromosomal and metabolic studies on the baby."[7] Both healthy babies were delivered through Caesarean section on 2 December 2009.[8]

Copied from wikipedia

Pretty interesting!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> jenny: :hugs:
> 
> aknqtpie: I'm so sorry this is taking so long. Just asked you in another thread, but whats the deal, does you HCG have to be 0 to ovulate or to ttc again? confused. I guess I wasn't far enough along to have to worry about that when I MC?
> 
> I'm 4-5dpo over here, nothing exciting to report. tested like a weirdo crazed ttcer this morning, BFN as expected (obviously because the eggy wouldn't have even implanted yet if there even is one floating around in there). will try to hold out until at least 12dpo.

Aknqtpie: Doctors told me under 5 hcg is normal level and you won't ovulate if you are above that. But then I heard this story of a woman who got pregnant, went for first scan and was told it was twins, between then and her next scan she actually lost the first set of twins, ovulated again and fell pregnant again with twins again and had no idea any of that had happened until she went for a scan and they dated them 4weeks younger than what she was expecting, crazy huh!!


----------



## aknqtpie

That is crazy! I think since my body is acting weird, I want to wait till I get to 0. Bleeding picked up last night again, and its there this AM. Seems very similar to AF, but there was a little bit of thicker gunk when I wiped. Going in for blood draw this morning, so will know tomorrow.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Day 51 of my cycle, when I wiped this evening there were two blobs of bright red, since then nothing else...weirdest cycle EVERRRR


----------



## aknqtpie

I give up on trying to understand my body.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I just want to ovulate!!!


----------



## mummy2o

akqntpie: :hugs: I'm sure it will sort out soon enough,

Emmy: :hugs: I know :( Maybe Christmas day. Be a nice present :) Hopefully you'll get AF soon so you know whats going on.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I don't know whether to take bc to kickstart my cycle which is what I did last time before I got pregnant or just wait to be referred to this fertility clinic, I just hate waiting around not ovulating :wacko:


----------



## aknqtpie

Waiting does suck.


----------



## xxemmyxx

What would u do? Take bc for 2 months (it worked last time) or wait and probably not ovulate until I been through all the tests at the fertility clinic and started treatment?


----------



## aknqtpie

When are you supposed to go see the FS? 

For me, I might wait until I saw the FS.. just because they may require tests that won't work if you are on BC (I don't know, just assuming this could be the case). You might even see if you can talk to the Dr. over the phone and get their opinion as well.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> When are you supposed to go see the FS?
> 
> For me, I might wait until I saw the FS.. just because they may require tests that won't work if you are on BC (I don't know, just assuming this could be the case). You might even see if you can talk to the Dr. over the phone and get their opinion as well.

I havnt got an appointment yet with FS, my OH has to provide a sperm analyse first and the first appt they had is next Tuesday, so we have to do that then go back to GP who will refer us, so could be a few weeks before I actually see anyone! I just hate waiting, wish I had gone back on bc sooner it just seems so pointless when I'm ttc but its the only way I seem to O.


----------



## mummy2o

I'd try bc as it might be 2 months until you can see anyone with christmas and new year in the middle. You might be lucky and get seen quicker but doubtful, unless you go private


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I'd try bc as it might be 2 months until you can see anyone with christmas and new year in the middle. You might be lucky and get seen quicker but doubtful, unless you go private

This is what I'm thinking mummy2o, I know I need to be off bc when I get seen at FS but by time we been through all Xmas and that it might be 2 months and I might be ovulating normally again FX, I might go back to my GP and try that first. I mean I bet it's at least 3 weeks before we get the results from the sperm analysis... If I start taking the bc this week that could be 1 month done already...


----------



## xxemmyxx

I thought I would try one more thing before I go back on bc so I ordered some fertilaid, it should arrive in a couple of days and if that bit of blood I saw earlier turns into my period I will take agnus castus too for 14days cus I have that in my cupboard! If all of that makes no difference then I shall cry


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy: :hugs: I know how frustrating long cycles and not ovulating can be, been there and done that. Sorry girl, keep your chin up and try to find some cheap acupuncture. It changed my cycles so much, give it a try!


----------



## Libbysmum

vietmamsie said:


> emmy: :hugs: I know how frustrating long cycles and not ovulating can be, been there and done that. Sorry girl, keep your chin up and try to find some cheap acupuncture. It changed my cycles so much, give it a try!

I agree try the acupuncture. A friend of mine had it and each time she got pregnant and has 3 beautiful girls. She credits it to the acupuncture...and partially to her husband :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks ladies I'm going to ask my OH if he will buy me some acupuncture too.
Woke up this morning, absolutely nothing, I thought after that bit of blood yesterday I might get AF :nope:


----------



## vietmamsie

Where are you in England? There were some girls on my acu thread talking about different places to get acu done in London. 

Here is a link to the page on the tread where they talk about different places in London. Maybe it would be helpful for you?


----------



## mummy2o

Its amazing how it feels like we're a whole big family helping each other out when we can :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Where are you in England? There were some girls on my acu thread talking about different places to get acu done in London.
> 
> Here is a link to the page on the tread where they talk about different places in London. Maybe it would be helpful for you?

I'm in London! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Its amazing how it feels like we're a whole big family helping each other out when we can :)

Yes thank you girls xxxx :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

How is everyone doing?

I'm coming towards the end of my tww. I had a BFN a few days ago during the middle of the day and haven't tested since. My symptoms seem to have vanished though. 1-3 days until AF according to what my cycle feels like. I had a perfect 28 day one, but since mc its been 31ish.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I'm coming towards the end of my tww. I had a BFN a few days ago during the middle of the day and haven't tested since. My symptoms seem to have vanished though. 1-3 days until AF according to what my cycle feels like. I had a perfect 28 day one, but since mc its been 31ish.

Ooooo when are you testing? Xx


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not. AF decided to come early. However, if it is correct my cycles are now back to 28 days and I have a slightly shorter LP of 12 days. So I have learnt something this cycle so not all bad. Maybe it will be a nice Christmas present instead :)


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi ladies! Looks like my bleeding is really slowing down. Tuesday my levels were at 24 and weds I passed more. So I should be done soon. I took a test last night and there was a faint line.. But hoping when I go to the dr I get less than 5! So ready to start trying again. Not to mention I'm feeling a little pent up! 

Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving (those in US) and hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I'm not. AF decided to come early. However, if it is correct my cycles are now back to 28 days and I have a slightly shorter LP of 12 days. So I have learnt something this cycle so not all bad. Maybe it will be a nice Christmas present instead :)

Sorry u got AF but its good to see how positive you are :flower:


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Hi ladies! Looks like my bleeding is really slowing down. Tuesday my levels were at 24 and weds I passed more. So I should be done soon. I took a test last night and there was a faint line.. But hoping when I go to the dr I get less than 5! So ready to start trying again. Not to mention I'm feeling a little pent up!
> 
> Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving (those in US) and hope everyone has a good weekend!

It does seem to be taking forever! I found being with my OH again really made me feel close to him and it was a comfort so hopefully u can enjoy some time with him very soon xx


----------



## mummy2o

Thats great new aknqtpie. Hopefully you can join me in a nice cycle and we'll have some BFP at the end.

Emmy: It does get me down truthfully. I hate TTC and getting a BFN at the end. But I guess thats life. I would love for you to ovulate and both getting BFP soon. Should be our turn soon :)


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie: Wahooo! You'll be trying again before you know it!

mummy: I'm so sorry. TTC must be especially frustrating for you since you didn't have to try at all you your first child. I'm sure you thought it would be easier than this. :hugs: you'll get your BFP soon, I'm sure of it.

AFM, FF has been really messing with my head and sanity. It changed my O date to CD24 yesterday, and now today it's back to CD19. I'm not really feeling any symptoms today. Tested this morning at 9dpo and it was BFN. Not feeling very positive about this cycle. AF is due in 3-5 days, so I wait and test again in a few days.


----------



## Libbysmum

hahaa my DD just put my undies on her head while I was folding up laundry...crazy monkey!


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got my AF!! Imagine if I ovulated this month...I could potentially get a BFP on Christmas Day! Haha


----------



## mummy2o

Woot Emmy :hugs: I bet your happy. Lets get some christmas BFP then :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

I need to ovulate first though!! Lol 

I'm poppin all kind of supplements, fertilaid, agnus castus and having accupuncture next week, come on ovaries!!


----------



## mummy2o

With all that you might be lucky and get two eggs


----------



## jennyb86uk

Yay Emmy! We're all set to get the best Christmas presents!

I started using my Clearblue monitor this cycle, and today it went up from low to high, and I got terribly excited, lol


----------



## mummy2o

Let me know how it goes jenny as I would like to invest in one, just need to convince OH...


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> With all that you might be lucky and get two eggs

Haha! Imagine that! X


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> Yay Emmy! We're all set to get the best Christmas presents!
> 
> I started using my Clearblue monitor this cycle, and today it went up from low to high, and I got terribly excited, lol

I use that too Jenny! But I had high forever 2 weeks and no peak so that was rubbish, fingers crossed for this cycle for both of us now! X


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Let me know how it goes jenny as I would like to invest in one, just need to convince OH...

I bought mine second hand off eBay for £40! Works perfectly, I definitely would recommend that instead of paying the full £100 for a new one

Says it only works for women who have cycles under 41 days though so don't know how it's going to go for me as this month it was 50+ but I will give it a bash


----------



## horseypants

emmy, hae you tried clomid? ask your doc for some.


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, hae you tried clomid? ask your doc for some.

Yeah horsey I have but doc said I have to be referred to with my partner to get clomid and he has to do a sperm analysis first which he is doing on Tuesday and then god only knows how long it will take to get an appointment with the fertility specialist. I asked why the doctor can't just give it to me and she said because I need monitoring with scans and blood tests while I'm on it and they don't have the facility for that at the GP....maybe it's different in the US 

So I thought I would try natural things while I wait :thumbup:


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy: Your getting acu! I'm so happy! I really hope you see the same results as I did! Keep on popping all your vitamins, somethings going to work for you!

I'm already making plans for my next cycle too! going to be really good about acu this next month. Will go every week without fail. I also want to look into Soy, do you guys know where I can get it? drug store or pharmacy?

10dpo, bfn this morning cramps, crazy dreams two nights in a row, over all feeling pretty blah


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> emmy: Your getting acu! I'm so happy! I really hope you see the same results as I did! Keep on popping all your vitamins, somethings going to work for you!
> 
> I'm already making plans for my next cycle too! going to be really good about acu this next month. Will go every week without fail. I also want to look into Soy, do you guys know where I can get it? drug store or pharmacy?
> 
> 10dpo, bfn this morning cramps, crazy dreams two nights in a row, over all feeling pretty blah

Yeah I found an accu place right near my flat so going to go in and see their prices today, will let u know! I know there are good and bad reviews for everything but I have heard some bad things about soy, research it! You can buy it online xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

mummy2o said:


> Let me know how it goes jenny as I would like to invest in one, just need to convince OH...

Yeah, I got mine from eBay, but it was new, I think I only ended up paying £45 for it. The reviews seem to have been positive, and I'm hopeful because I haven't properly been charting or using OPKs so far, so we'll see how it goes!

Accupuncture? I didn't know that helped fertility, how does it work?


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: Your not out yet, and normally its people who think they are out who get BFP :) You should be able to get into the pharmacy or grocery store. I might try it but I'll have to buy it tomorrow otherwise I'll be out :/

I still can't get the monitor :( maybe after christmas when the big spending is over with :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes jenny as I would like to invest in one, just need to convince OH...
> 
> Yeah, I got mine from eBay, but it was new, I think I only ended up paying £45 for it. The reviews seem to have been positive, and I'm hopeful because I haven't properly been charting or using OPKs so far, so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Accupuncture? I didn't know that helped fertility, how does it work?Click to expand...

There are acupuncture clinics that specialise in fertility treatment. Acupuncture can be used to help restore balance in the body with all kinds of problems, google to find out about t xx


----------



## horseypants

emmy, who ordered the sperm analysis? does the man's doc order it or do our docs order it for him? and does insurance pay for it?


----------



## xxemmyxx

horseypants said:


> emmy, who ordered the sperm analysis? does the man's doc order it or do our docs order it for him? and does insurance pay for it?

I'm in uk so it's NHS so it's all paid for, my OH doctor requested a sperm analysis for him x


----------



## horseypants

thanks :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I don't think in the US it is covered by insurance.. but I have heard it only costs like $100-150.


----------



## horseypants

ok awesome


----------



## horseypants

i guess there are some things that are super expensive and others which are not. i want to get as much done as possible asap and am going to the docs the day after tomorrow to get started.


----------



## vietmamsie

jennyb86uk said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Let me know how it goes jenny as I would like to invest in one, just need to convince OH...
> 
> Yeah, I got mine from eBay, but it was new, I think I only ended up paying £45 for it. The reviews seem to have been positive, and I'm hopeful because I haven't properly been charting or using OPKs so far, so we'll see how it goes!
> 
> Accupuncture? I didn't know that helped fertility, how does it work?Click to expand...

Acu is sort of mysterious. While it is shown to cure diseases, help with pain and promote fertility, doctors can't really prove HOW it works. I went to my acu for hormonal imbalance and fertility. I lined out my problems: at that point I was on CD40+ and we wanted to start ttc, but I needed to get my period and start ovulating in a timely fashion. I went every other day for a week and after the third visit AF came. My cycles went from 60+ days (after BC) to 38 days. I'm not going regularly now, but my cycles are continuing to shorten. My acu also helped me with other problems like cold/flu/fever treatment, ear infection, and head aches. I really recommend it to anyone who is open to eastern medicine.


----------



## vietmamsie

FF is all over the place, changing my O date from CD 19 to 24 to 18. Make up your mind!! I guess I'm either 11 or 12 dpo or I'm out (as there is no way a spermy could survive long enough to make it to my egg on CD24. I feel like AF will be here any minute. I have a sore throat and cramps and am oh so tired. Nap time over here!

Tested this morning and got a faint line, HOWEVER, it was the last one of the brand I used last cycle that gave me a real squinter the day AF arrived. I think the tests are faulty, so not getting excited about that shadow of a line.


----------



## aknqtpie

Fx'd that it is a BFP!!!


----------



## vietmamsie

ok, just dug it out of the trash.. it looks mush more like a line then the one last cycle. dare I get excited?


----------



## vietmamsie

maybe I should just attach it? Let me know what you think...

Bumped up the contrast just a bit so maybe you can see it better?
 



Attached Files:







001.JPG
File size: 46 KB
Views: 20


----------



## aknqtpie

picture is too small, so I don't see a line.. :(


----------



## Libbysmum

more stupid spotting today...freaks me out every time!


----------



## vietmamsie

double click on the picture to make it bigger! Added another one, messed with the contrast a bit more so you can see the line better. Photoshop is dangerous! We can make BFP's out of anything!


----------



## vietmamsie

Libbysmum said:


> more stupid spotting today...freaks me out every time!

Oh no! Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## aknqtpie

I see a shadow of a line! Hopefully it will get darker!! Didn't you say a while back that someone was bringing you a FRER?


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie said:


> I see a shadow of a line! Hopefully it will get darker!! Didn't you say a while back that someone was bringing you a FRER?

YES! I have two digital FRER tests in my stash. I wanted to save them for a time like this when I think I see something but don't know for sure. With the cheap strips I was still getting faint lines (but darker than this whisper of a line) until I miscarried. SO you think it's time to break one out?

I think I will test tomorrow morning with another cheapy, but this time with this new Korean brand I found in the store... says you can test 6-9 days after conception with it! If there's another faint line, it will be time to break out the FRER on Thursday morning. FX!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hopefully they work!!! I would give it a few more days before using the digital!


----------



## vietmamsie

you think? I was wondering when I should use it. It says 5 days before, But I figure the longer you wait the better, right? Especially with a digital, no line analysis for a real squinter.

Will test again tomorrow and try to hold out for the FRER until AF is good and late. I'm getting a little excited.


----------



## aknqtpie

I think so.. See what your Korean test shows you.


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> you think? I was wondering when I should use it. It says 5 days before, But I figure the longer you wait the better, right? Especially with a digital, no line analysis for a real squinter.
> 
> Will test again tomorrow and try to hold out for the FRER until AF is good and late. I'm getting a little excited.

I see a really obvious line I don't see why you would doubt that!?!? It's clearly there! I know you don't want to be disappointed if you got a faint line with this brand before but I would defo do a frer to see. That looks like a BFP to me! Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> more stupid spotting today...freaks me out every time!

Sorry it's scary :hugs: but try to relax, think of those women who get a period every month and don't know they are pregnant, spotting has got to be normal xx


----------



## flapjack10

Back off me holiday will try to catch up ASAP!

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Posted in ur journal but a big welcome back from over here too u 9 week pregnant lady u!!


----------



## mummy2o

Woot Viet. I knew it was looking good for you from the other forum. I told you if you think AF would come you'll get a BFP :)

I'm sorry libby :( Is it possible to get another early scan?


----------



## vietmamsie

don't get too excited for me yet. I have 2 tests sitting out next to the toilet for tomorrow morning. Hope I have a real answer for you guys then... Nervous and excited.


----------



## aknqtpie

Your chart looks good though.. Can't wait for updates in the AM!


----------



## vietmamsie

ok, used not one but three tests this morning. Two where just little cheapy tests. They say not to use until after you've missed af, and I got BFN with both. The third was this Korean brand that claimed I could use it before my missed period. It was the last one of this brand on the shelf and I had never seen it before in the store... sort of weird, but I got a faint second line with it. It's more obvious than yesterdays, no photoshop needed. I'm going to use a FRER tomorrow to confirm before I call it.


----------



## mummy2o

Poor you viet :( Tomorrow will tell all I guess. I'm still guessing its your BFP :)

AFM I'm going to start temping today. I know I'm 4 days into this cycle but I only get a thermometer yesterday which I want to test out. I don't think it will be good though as I always get colds :/


----------



## Libbysmum

Update...
I went to see the Dr and he ordered a blood test and ultrasound. I had the bloodtest and while I was waiting for it to be drawn I had a call around and explained the situation to the xray people. The nice lady on the other end of the phone said to come in at 3pm. 
So I phoned DH to see if he could possibly get off work early and come with me. He called me back to say he could come with me so YAY.
The Ultra sound person was a male...which was a bit weird as he didn't really tell me much at all. I asked what would be causing the bleeding but he was very vague and didn't really have an answer.
Good news is ...the baby had a heart beat and we got to see it on the screen. 174bpm and measured at 9 weeks :) I will try to post a photo later.


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby - Sounds like everything is going good in there! I have heard of a lot of women who have spotting throughout their pregnancies. I think it's pretty common. Some women even continue to get heavy "periods" through the 9 months. GL


----------



## aknqtpie

Libby - glad to hear baby is tucked away safe and sound 

Viet - fingers crossed!!!! 


AFM - bleeding seems to have stopped, giving it a couple days to make sure it stays away, and then gonna start trying! Yay! Had blood done yesterday, so we will see what it says. :)


----------



## klcuk3

I caved in and tested this morning (9dpo) and pretty sure its bfn...but of course I swear I have line eye when I hold it a certain angle in the right light!!!

Argh gotta hold off a couple of days really but will probably test tomorrow!


----------



## vietmamsie

Went to bed with a killer headache, woke up this morning with a migraine. Feel awful. On top of it all my temp shifted down below coverline. Didn't use my FRER because I figure I'm out and AF will arrive later today - right on time.

Looked back at the previous tests again. There is no question that second lines showed up. They are there, faint but clear as day. What kind of cruel test makers do something like that? I feel like giving up. Think I might want to take a cycle off.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry viet :-( :hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

How frustrating viet!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry to hear that Viet :( :hugs: Sounds like a good plan. Takes stress from you.

Thats good news Libby. This bean seems to be doing really well.

Aknqtpie: I'm going have to start calling you Pie or something as I can't never remember how to spell your name! But thats good the bleeding has stopped. It seemed to go on an awfully long time. You going to try this cycle?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow awesome thread! :thumbup: too many pages to read with LO running around!

I just had a m/c nov. 19th...I should be around cd12 today. Got a faint opk today. My opks fade in darker and darker. So hopefully O'ing this weekend!!!

I see alot of the ladies in the beg. pages are now pregnant! :happydance: So i assume trying before af worked for some ladies. Good luck everyone!


----------



## aknqtpie

Mummy - I get that alot.. you can just refer to me as AK or Alaska .. it stands for Alaskan Cutie Pie :) 

So question for you all.. I have stopped bleeding but am still getting mucus that sometimes has a little brown or red tinge to it (red is minimal) .. my Doctor said it was normal.. but wondering how long after the bleeding stops does it go away!!! I know everyone is not normal.. but I really want to :sex: ... and it is annoying and uncomfortable.


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie: I have always wondered what your name means!

Mine is pretty stupid: Viet because I live in Vietnam and Mamsie which is one of my husbands nick names for me.

Hi! Checking in as it has been a few days. AF is here and strong. I'm super disappointed this cycle, but what can you do? I was thinking about taking a break, but my husband thinks we should keep on trying. I think he just likes that when we are ttc we have a lot of sex!

Drinking my way through AF this weekend... Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Haha! I'm pretty sure my husband would agree!! :haha:

aknqtpie-that definitely helps to write your name!! :)


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome Armywife. Sorry for your loss. Your more than welcome to join us.

Aknqtpie: Sophia is right. Once I knew what your name means its easier for me to put the letters in the right order. I hope the mucus goes back to normal soon :(

Viet: I bet you are with those few positives :( How mean. OH and I decided NTNP this month. We're still going to DTD every day though so he's happy but not going to track when I ovulate. So it semi I guess.


----------



## aknqtpie

Glad I could help clear things up 

I POAS yesterday and got a BFN  means my hcg. Is below 5!!! I took full advantage of DH hehe :)


----------



## Sophiasmom

aknqtpie said:


> Glad I could help clear things up
> 
> I POAS yesterday and got a BFN  means my hcg. Is below 5!!! I took full advantage of DH hehe :)

Isn't it such a weird feeling to be celebrating negative hpt's?! 

AFM- still waiting to O. Opks have been fading in and tons of ewcm and little cramps but no + yet. Like you, DH is getting lots of action this week haha! :haha:


----------



## aknqtpie

I am debating whether or not to use OPKs... Maybe I will.. I have a half box left... Might well use them.


----------



## Sophiasmom

I wasn't going to, but I was in the same situation. I had extra opk's and now I'm not just going to stop testing mid-cycle if I run out


----------



## aknqtpie

I did one today and it was a negative... 

Started getting the EWCM discharge today mixed with some blood.. wondering if I shouldn't have BD'd yesterday...


----------



## Sophiasmom

Maybe the blood is just from BDing?


----------



## aknqtpie

Maybe... I'm not sure if they are correlated or if it is a coincidence. We BD'd last night around 7 or 8... and the EWCM with a little blood (it isn't a lot... just kind of tinged with it) started around noon today.. who knows.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi ladies. Did anyone notice a change in cm compared to a normal cycle? I should be ovulating any day now but cm is incredibly dry and opks arent dark yet. I normally ovulate cd14. 
I hope i didnt miss it. my opk got lighter today :(


----------



## mummy2o

Armywife you might not ovulate after a miscarriage. You might also get a longer cycle than normal. Its not that always black and white after one. So just keep testing and wait :)

aknqtpie: I was told you could have blood in your ewcm after sex is normal and he just hit something. After a mc I was bleeding a couple of times after sex (within 24 hours) but it soon stopped and I thought nothing more of it. After my first cycle it went back to normal.


----------



## aknqtpie

That's good to know. Going to not bd tonight... But do it again tomorrow. It's starting to stop now. 

Army- I have heard that sometimes you either won't ovulate or it happens at a different time then normal.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Army wife unfortunately the body can do crazy things after mc so please don't stress out trying to understand it, it's hard but it can take a few cycles to get back in touch with how ur body is behaving! I'm 6 months after mc and its still crazy but fingers crossed you will be lucky and ovulate soon xx

AFM I'm a bit excited cus I have been taking fertilaid and agnus castus and my AF was much more normal this cycle and lasted exactly 7 days whereas recently it's been going on for at least 2 weeks! I used the clear blue fertility monitor even though I know it may not work for me cus my cycles have been so long but I got a high fertility reading today on day 8 so I'm really hoping this means I might ovulate in the next couple of days and get a Christmas BFP :happydance:
I also have a crampy pain in my left side so I'm hoping that's something to do with ovulation, I have a cyst on that ovary so I spose that could cause some pain!? Anyway I'm feeling positive, first fertility appointment isn't until 4th feb so I gotta do something before then!! 

Hope your all ok :flower: xx


----------



## CupcakeBaby

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Hi ladies. Did anyone notice a change in cm compared to a normal cycle? I should be ovulating any day now but cm is incredibly dry and opks arent dark yet. I normally ovulate cd14.
> I hope i didnt miss it. my opk got lighter today :(

My cycle after MC my opks stayed very faint and my CM was really weird and thick. Not like normal EWCM. 

But something must've happened in there as I've got a little princess in my tummy now. 

So I say just BD anyway. Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha yeah if in doubt BD!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Argh. Using my clear blue monitor, currently on CD14, and just showing as high rather than giving me a surge. I'm getting twitchy and thinking I'm not going to ovulate this month. It's so frustrating. I just feel like if I could strain or something I could pop one out. :dohh:


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> Argh. Using my clear blue monitor, currently on CD14, and just showing as high rather than giving me a surge. I'm getting twitchy and thinking I'm not going to ovulate this month. It's so frustrating. I just feel like if I could strain or something I could pop one out. :dohh:

:haha: pop one out! Is it ur first month using it? I got loads of highs first time and no peak but I don't think I ovulated cus I went on to have a really long cycle but I read loads online and there's so many different stories of women who have ovulated but it didn't pick it up or had loads of high days and no peak but still got pregnant, it's there to help but it's not a clear indication of what's happening really so try not to get so focused on it, I did that last time I got obsessed with my little machine and I think it's like when ur willing something to happen it never does! And the days tick by so slowly when you look at the number on the screen :brat: drives me crazy


----------



## mummy2o

And you guys really want me to get a clear blue fertility monitor  Seems like more hassle. I'm quite content doing nothing this month. My plans might be all up in the air anyway as OH has a job interview tomorrow and it will require moving to the other side of the country so that messes up my college plans as the only university near us would be Cambridge and there is no way I'd be bright enough for it. So I need to think about doing something else if he gets this job.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sometimes it's good to have a break mummy2o, that's when I conceived the first time but now we had the experience of being pregnant it makes u crazy ttc! I think the CBFM is good if you have a normal cycle definitely xx


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> Sometimes it's good to have a break mummy2o, that's when I conceived the first time but now we had the experience of being pregnant it makes u crazy ttc! I think the CBFM is good if you have a normal cycle definitely xx

I also concieved the month I didn't try, It was when a friend came to stay from America, and she was here from CD3 until CD19, and so when she left I thought I was out for that month, which is why I cot the CBFM because I think that maybe I ovulate really late. I've also booked a trip to see her in febuary, just in case she's my good luck charm. We spent so much time together on the last trip that my husband joked that it was really her baby. :haha:


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's good to have a break mummy2o, that's when I conceived the first time but now we had the experience of being pregnant it makes u crazy ttc! I think the CBFM is good if you have a normal cycle definitely xx
> 
> I also concieved the month I didn't try, It was when a friend came to stay from America, and she was here from CD3 until CD19, and so when she left I thought I was out for that month, which is why I cot the CBFM because I think that maybe I ovulate really late. I've also booked a trip to see her in febuary, just in case she's my good luck charm. We spent so much time together on the last trip that my husband joked that it was really her baby. :haha:Click to expand...

That's exactly how I was when I got a BFP, I was thinking did we even bd this month!? Haha I can't even remember having sex but must have done :haha:


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL that was like me and my DH when we went overseas on vacation- I came home pregnant but didn't even realize I had missed my period. My good friend came over and announced she was expecting and after she told me I was like trying to calculate in my head when my last cycle was....when she went home I added it all up and was 9 days late! 
Unfortunately that little one didn't make it but it was a shock to me to see the 2 lines spring up.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Cd14 today,I took an opk and it was a tad darker than yesterdays but still not a positive. We bd'd anyways just in case. But i really dont think I am ovulating. Cm is no where to be found.

Hoping and praying for a bfp before first AF arrives!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Bleeding started again. Wondering if this is AF since I got a BFN on Friday. So annoyed.


----------



## xxemmyxx

aknqtpie said:


> Bleeding started again. Wondering if this is AF since I got a BFN on Friday. So annoyed.

:hugs: oh so sorry! I was told its not AF unless there has been a 2 week break in between bleeding, I reckon you should go back to doctors, you have been bleeding a lot xx


----------



## Sophiasmom

I finally got a + OPK!! And before CD 25!! Maybe my body is straightening itself out!


----------



## aknqtpie

xxemmyxx said:


> aknqtpie said:
> 
> 
> Bleeding started again. Wondering if this is AF since I got a BFN on Friday. So annoyed.
> 
> :hugs: oh so sorry! I was told its not AF unless there has been a 2 week break in between bleeding, I reckon you should go back to doctors, you have been bleeding a lot xxClick to expand...

I have been on the phone with them at least once a week since this started. Supposedly it's normal. I am not gushing or anything. I have heard that it is like 2 weeks or 20 days or something like that.. I had about a week of no bleeding. 

Oh well.. stupid body.


----------



## vietmamsie

Yeah, I think I'm taking a "Break" too. I asked for a few days off at Christmas and think I might try to get away for a bit. We have a big holiday coming up in Feb, so just a little something to get my mind off all this ttc craziness. 

This cycle I'll keep temping and aim for BD every other day, start everyday at CD14 until i O, then just keep my mind off it all for the tww. I want to check in here, but not everyday twice a day like I did last tww. It drove me crazy! I'm also not going to go to acu. I want to see if my cycles are evening out, or if it's just because of acu and the herbs I take. This cycle will be totally natural (except for my baby aspirin everyday and pernatals) and will let me know where I stand. 

I also want to focus on losing a few pounds. My holiday in February will be on the beach and I could really use about 8 pounds off around the middle. Anyone with me? I figure 8-10 pounds in 2 months should be doable, right? We could start another thread for a little weight loss challenge if anyone is interested!


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet - I would be down... although if I get pg in the mean time.. I may have to stop.. I could stand to lose some weight! I am planning to get back at the gym when I am done with finals on the 13th.


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh good! Obviously this wouldn't be a crazy strict/starvation diet. The idea is to lose a few pounds, not mess up our ovulation and possible harm a pregnancy! I have read that you can safely lose with while ttc, you just can't cut your calories too much because that can effect ovulation. I think I can safely eat about 1200-1500 a day, lose a pound a week and it should be fine.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am going to try and be better about eating.. probably won't calorie monitor.. but I do plan on going to the gym and doing some cardio.


----------



## vietmamsie

I want to get back into daily yoga at home and twice weekly at the studio. I also want to eat really clean this month... It always makes me feel so much better. No processed foods, try to eat all my veggies and avoid dairy. Those are my goals. I think I will count my calories too because I LOVE doing it! It's as addicting as ttc!


----------



## mummy2o

Aknqtpie: In total I bleed for about 21 days. A week before the mc then two weeks after. I then had about 16 days gap before my period. 2 weeks after that I had another mini miscarriage (my body found left over tissue and got that out also when trying to ovulate the following month) that lasted 12 hours. So I hope that helps in some way.

Viet: Sounds like a good plan, however this month I'm out. I have so many birthdays and christmas meals to attend I'd have to eat nothing for several days to loose anything. After Christmas though I am going to try, so might join in then if thats ok.

Sophia: Glad you got your positive this morning. Makes things feel more normal :) Hopefully your in the TWW soon :D


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sophiasmom said:


> I finally got a + OPK!! And before CD 25!! Maybe my body is straightening itself out!

Was this your first +opk after m/c? If so, I am in the same boat :wave:

I had a m/c at 6wks nov 19th. I havent O'd since and today would be cd15. Opk are still BFN's. When do you normally O in your cycle?


----------



## Sophiasmom

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Sophiasmom said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a + OPK!! And before CD 25!! Maybe my body is straightening itself out!
> 
> Was this your first +opk after m/c? If so, I am in the same boat :wave:
> 
> I had a m/c at 6wks nov 19th. I havent O'd since and today would be cd15. Opk are still BFN's. When do you normally O in your cycle?Click to expand...

Hi! Yes, this was my first post-mc +OPK/ovulation. I usually O between 26 and 35 days (based on cycles before I got pg with my daughter) my miscarriage was at 5 wks from my first post partum ovulation. 

When do you normally O? I've heard a lot of ppl say they O'd later that normal after m/c


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Sophiasmom said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sophiasmom said:
> 
> 
> I finally got a + OPK!! And before CD 25!! Maybe my body is straightening itself out!
> 
> Was this your first +opk after m/c? If so, I am in the same boat :wave:
> 
> I had a m/c at 6wks nov 19th. I havent O'd since and today would be cd15. Opk are still BFN's. When do you normally O in your cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi! Yes, this was my first post-mc +OPK/ovulation. I usually O between 26 and 35 days (based on cycles before I got pg with my daughter) my miscarriage was at 5 wks from my first post partum ovulation.
> 
> When do you normally O? I've heard a lot of ppl say they O'd later that normal after m/cClick to expand...

Thanks for the info! Sorry for your loss too:hugs: 
So your +opk was almost on time for when you normally O?


I normally O around cd14. And my cycles are between 28-30 days. 
So I was expecting to O around the normal time since m/c was early. I really hope I get a +opk soon.
DH and I were so excited to be expecting again. DS took us 15 months ttc, and this was our first month that we tried and then bam bfp, and then gone in a matter of a week :cry:! I'm hoping my body is extra fertile.

Good Luck to you! hope you been doing lots of bd'ing :sex::thumbup: 
Keep us posted!!! :xmas12: Come on xmas bfp's!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

My opks are all over the place, im ready to through them all in the garbage!!!!!!!! lol
Started on cd12 and it was a faint second line for the last 4 days and now today neg. 
No idea what is going on with my body. 

BD cd13,14, &16 I usually O right around 14. Hopefully I caught it!!!


----------



## markswife10

ArmyWife1984 said:


> My opks are all over the place, im ready to through them all in the garbage!!!!!!!! lol
> Started on cd12 and it was a faint second line for the last 4 days and now today neg.
> No idea what is going on with my body.
> 
> BD cd13,14, &16 I usually O right around 14. Hopefully I caught it!!!

It sounds like you misunderstand how to use OPK's. OPK's, unlike pregnancy tests, can have a line most of your cycle, but that doesn't mean it is positive. A line that is as dark as or darker than the control line is considered positive with an OPK, so a faint line would be negative. This is because it detects a hormone called LH that is almost always present in the body. It increases as an egg is about to be released, and, thus, will make the OPK test line really dark right before ovulation (between 12 and 48 hours before, depending on how early your surge is and how early you caught your surge). I know they can be totally confusing sometimes! Hope this helps :) And lots of baby dust to you! I hope you get an obvious positive soon! FX'd for you!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

markswife10 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> My opks are all over the place, im ready to through them all in the garbage!!!!!!!! lol
> Started on cd12 and it was a faint second line for the last 4 days and now today neg.
> No idea what is going on with my body.
> 
> BD cd13,14, &16 I usually O right around 14. Hopefully I caught it!!!
> 
> It sounds like you misunderstand how to use OPK's. OPK's, unlike pregnancy tests, can have a line most of your cycle, but that doesn't mean it is positive. A line that is as dark as or darker than the control line is considered positive with an OPK, so a faint line would be negative. This is because it detects a hormone called LH that is almost always present in the body. It increases as an egg is about to be released, and, thus, will make the OPK test line really dark right before ovulation (between 12 and 48 hours before, depending on how early your surge is and how early you caught your surge). I know they can be totally confusing sometimes! Hope this helps :) And lots of baby dust to you! I hope you get an obvious positive soon! FX'd for you!Click to expand...

thank you:hugs: Ya I used them with DS and i always got a fade in. So i would get a faint line that gradually got darker darker and darker. so I figured my fade in was starting in those 4days with the faint second line...but instead it got lighter and disappeared lol.:shrug: well i guess just let nature take its course


----------



## markswife10

ArmyWife1984 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> My opks are all over the place, im ready to through them all in the garbage!!!!!!!! lol
> Started on cd12 and it was a faint second line for the last 4 days and now today neg.
> No idea what is going on with my body.
> 
> BD cd13,14, &16 I usually O right around 14. Hopefully I caught it!!!
> 
> It sounds like you misunderstand how to use OPK's. OPK's, unlike pregnancy tests, can have a line most of your cycle, but that doesn't mean it is positive. A line that is as dark as or darker than the control line is considered positive with an OPK, so a faint line would be negative. This is because it detects a hormone called LH that is almost always present in the body. It increases as an egg is about to be released, and, thus, will make the OPK test line really dark right before ovulation (between 12 and 48 hours before, depending on how early your surge is and how early you caught your surge). I know they can be totally confusing sometimes! Hope this helps :) And lots of baby dust to you! I hope you get an obvious positive soon! FX'd for you!Click to expand...
> 
> thank you:hugs: Ya I used them with DS and i always got a fade in. So i would get a faint line that gradually got darker darker and darker. so I figured my fade in was starting in those 4days with the faint second line...but instead it got lighter and disappeared lol.:shrug: well i guess just let nature take its courseClick to expand...


No prob :) They can get lighter and darker a bit before they finally become positive. I have had that happen before and I know how frustrating it is! Last month I didn't O until CD 19 when I'm used to O'ing around CD 14-16, so, needless to say, I was getting quite frustrated! I get the faint line for a long time before they start darkening into a positive gradually (like one day I'll have darker pink line, but nowhere near positive, the next day it will be almost positive, the next day VERY positive). I hope your body cooperates soon for you! It is also possible you could have missed your positive (or maybe you O'd early?). I would suggest to keep taking OPK's and keep Bd'ing and hope you have some answers soon! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

My m/c bleeding stopped on cd8 and I started using opk's on cd12. So it is possible I may have missed ovulation. Hope not. 

i'll just keep at bd'ing and opks :thumbup: 

last month when you o'd on cd 19 was that right after m/c?


----------



## markswife10

ArmyWife1984 said:


> My m/c bleeding stopped on cd8 and I started using opk's on cd12. So it is possible I may have missed ovulation. Hope not.
> 
> i'll just keep at bd'ing and opks :thumbup:
> 
> last month when you o'd on cd 19 was that right after m/c?

If this month is the month of your miscarriage, I would say you will likely O a lot later than normal. 

No, last month was just another month, cycle 3 since the miscarriage. I didn't O until CD 25 on the cycle of the miscarriage. It depends on how long it takes the HCG to get out of your system. I O'd less than a week after my HCG finally came back negative on a blood test.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

markswife10 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> My m/c bleeding stopped on cd8 and I started using opk's on cd12. So it is possible I may have missed ovulation. Hope not.
> 
> i'll just keep at bd'ing and opks :thumbup:
> 
> last month when you o'd on cd 19 was that right after m/c?
> 
> If this month is the month of your miscarriage, I would say you will likely O a lot later than normal.
> 
> No, last month was just another month, cycle 3 since the miscarriage. I didn't O until CD 25 on the cycle of the miscarriage. It depends on how long it takes the HCG to get out of your system. I O'd less than a week after my HCG finally came back negative on a blood test.Click to expand...

thanks ! I didnt know that. This is my month after m/c I just miscarried on November 19th so still haven't had AF yet.
I hoping to catch the egg before af!!!!!! That witch!!! :)

cd18 today and neg opk again. Been very gassy----hoping maybe its a sign lol.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I havnt ovulated since mc I don't think, been having mega long cycles, taking fertilaid this cycle and noticing some strange things, on cd 11 and 12 I had pink cm, not brown or red just a bit of pink when I wiped, I thought maybe ovulation bleeding great but still not peak on my clear blue fertility monitor, cd 13 now, been getting pains in my sides and lots of wind don't know if this is cus of the fertilaid!? Just really want to ovulate now!! Been bd'ing every other night just in case


----------



## xxemmyxx

I have never had a positive opk, only ever stark white or a faint line, the line gets a little less faint sometimes but never dark


----------



## meeky81

xxemmyxx said:


> I have never had a positive opk, only ever stark white or a faint line, the line gets a little less faint sometimes but never dark

Hey Ladies, Sorry for all your losses :nope:

I've been stalking this thread, hope you don't mind me asking a Question.

I've never used OPK's before, so just been POAS up until my AF (waiting til then before TTC again), to see what sorts of results i get and what to look for...well other than one day last week when it was pink(when i think i did actually ovulate, because i had pains)...they are completely white? 

Emmy - I notice you get this too? does it mean we don't have the LH hormones in our body?? did you get a positive the month you got your BFP? I'm worried that maybe i'm lacking in some of the hormone?

Thanks


----------



## xxemmyxx

meeky81 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I have never had a positive opk, only ever stark white or a faint line, the line gets a little less faint sometimes but never dark
> 
> Hey Ladies, Sorry for all your losses :nope:
> 
> I've been stalking this thread, hope you don't mind me asking a Question.
> 
> I've never used OPK's before, so just been POAS up until my AF (waiting til then before TTC again), to see what sorts of results i get and what to look for...well other than one day last week when it was pink(when i think i did actually ovulate, because i had pains)...they are completely white?
> 
> Emmy - I notice you get this too? does it mean we don't have the LH hormones in our body?? did you get a positive the month you got your BFP? I'm worried that maybe i'm lacking in some of the hormone?
> 
> ThanksClick to expand...

The month I got my BFP I didn't use opk's so I don't know what it would of looked like on an opk, since the mc I started using opk's and then the cbfm and never seen a positive or a peak on the machine, I can see a faint line on the opk but it never gets darker! I almost want a positive opk as much as a positive hpt!!


----------



## flapjack10

Sending all you girls some lovley :dust:

Hello to the newbies! Sorry for your losses :hugs:

Love to all

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

My cousin might still be pregnant after all. She had spotting and thought that was a period >.> and then has missed another period. The only glimmer of hope for me not to lash out at her all her pregnancy tests are coming back negative. She's going for bloods on monday. I so wish I could slap common sense into her.


----------



## aknqtpie

Mummy - I am betting she has something else going on... 

AFM - I went to the doctor today, and since my HCG levels are pretty much non existent.. they are putting me on progesterone supplements to jumpstart my system. They want me to wait one cycle to start trying again.. and I decided to honor their wishes... so I will officially be trying in January. (or end of december)


----------



## Libbysmum

agh Mommy I totally hear that! It seems so tragic that some women have unwanted pregnancies while other women are desperate for a baby!


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> My cousin might still be pregnant after all. She had spotting and thought that was a period >.> and then has missed another period. The only glimmer of hope for me not to lash out at her all her pregnancy tests are coming back negative. She's going for bloods on monday. I so wish I could slap common sense into her.

She has a new born doesn't she? Maybe her cycles just havnt returned to normal yet xx


----------



## mummy2o

Thanks girls. It is possible, but it is also possible she is having neg tests due to the amount of medication she takes for various illnesses. After her little one was born her cycles did go back to normal more or less straight away, but I guess they could mess up after 2 months. It's just very stressful for me as she likes moaning at me as one of her defenses but due to the fact she's bipolar I don't want to upset her to much in case she gets depressed and decides to do something stupid. But then I guess I have you guys and my OH who's been wonderful about the whole thing. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

I think I would go nuts with your cousin around! Glad you have others to talk to to let off some steam about the whole thing. 

Over here I don't really know whats going on. I'm hoping I O sooner rather than later, but we're not really trying this month since I've just sort of been blah abut the whole ttc thing. I really want my life back... I realized that the first 2 weeks or so of my cycle are my favorite... I don't really think about ttc and obsess of every twinge and pang in my body. the week or so when I think I'm going to O is fun because we have so much sex, then the tww is unbearable. I feel like it is going to destroy me. Who can get pg when they are so stressed about the whole thing? Starting to lose hope over here. 

On the plus side I have been working out a lot and my new diet has been going well. Turns out I lost 3 kilos since the mc so I'm not as fat as I thought!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> I think I would go nuts with your cousin around! Glad you have others to talk to to let off some steam about the whole thing.
> 
> Over here I don't really know whats going on. I'm hoping I O sooner rather than later, but we're not really trying this month since I've just sort of been blah abut the whole ttc thing. I really want my life back... I realized that the first 2 weeks or so of my cycle are my favorite... I don't really think about ttc and obsess of every twinge and pang in my body. the week or so when I think I'm going to O is fun because we have so much sex, then the tww is unbearable. I feel like it is going to destroy me. Who can get pg when they are so stressed about the whole thing? Starting to lose hope over here.
> 
> On the plus side I have been working out a lot and my new diet has been going well. Turns out I lost 3 kilos since the mc so I'm not as fat as I thought!

Well done for the weight loss!! I am trying so hard but Christmas isn't helping! X


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm pretty lucky to live in a not very christmas-y country, so there aren't many christmas parties or treats around which makes dieting easy. But that also means that we only get christmas day off in schools, not two weeks like in the states. Boo!


----------



## Libbysmum

Schools in Australia get 6-8 weeks off over xmas


----------



## vietmamsie

you're lucky though because it's summer in Australia this time of year. Where do you live there? My hubs when to school in Melbourne for a year and he really wants us to move back there some time.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

markswife10 said:


> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> My m/c bleeding stopped on cd8 and I started using opk's on cd12. So it is possible I may have missed ovulation. Hope not.
> 
> i'll just keep at bd'ing and opks :thumbup:
> 
> last month when you o'd on cd 19 was that right after m/c?
> 
> If this month is the month of your miscarriage, I would say you will likely O a lot later than normal.
> 
> No, last month was just another month, cycle 3 since the miscarriage. I didn't O until CD 25 on the cycle of the miscarriage. It depends on how long it takes the HCG to get out of your system. I O'd less than a week after my HCG finally came back negative on a blood test.Click to expand...

You were right markswife10!!!!:thumbup: I o'd a week later than normal. CD22 +++ OPK!!!! Thanks for your help!! Gonna go find dh.....:sex: :winkwink:


----------



## markswife10

ArmyWife1984 said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ArmyWife1984 said:
> 
> 
> My m/c bleeding stopped on cd8 and I started using opk's on cd12. So it is possible I may have missed ovulation. Hope not.
> 
> i'll just keep at bd'ing and opks :thumbup:
> 
> last month when you o'd on cd 19 was that right after m/c?
> 
> If this month is the month of your miscarriage, I would say you will likely O a lot later than normal.
> 
> No, last month was just another month, cycle 3 since the miscarriage. I didn't O until CD 25 on the cycle of the miscarriage. It depends on how long it takes the HCG to get out of your system. I O'd less than a week after my HCG finally came back negative on a blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> You were right markswife10!!!!:thumbup: I o'd a week later than normal. CD22 +++ OPK!!!! Thanks for your help!! Gonna go find dh.....:sex: :winkwink:Click to expand...

WOOHOO!!!! Glad you got your positive! :) Good luck and baby dust to you! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## flapjack10

So quiet in here! How is everyone?

xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Feeling pregnant here :wave: I wanna say im 90% sure I am.....Having the same cramping I had with DS and I am only 3dpo!!! Cramping was so bad last night I couldnt sleep!! :happydance: never been so happy to have been so miserable!!!


----------



## flapjack10

AW GL hun! I hope you get that BFP!

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm feeling really miserable, a woman at work announced her pregnancy on Tuesday, still don't feel like I am ovulating, didnt get a positive this month again, I'm really pissed off!!! I'm going to be at my original due date still not pregnant :cry:


----------



## klcuk3

xxemmyxx said:


> I'm feeling really miserable, a woman at work announced her pregnancy on Tuesday, still don't feel like I am ovulating, didnt get a positive this month again, I'm really pissed off!!! I'm going to be at my original due date still not pregnant :cry:

:hugs: Sorry to hear you're feeling down xx hope things pick up soon and your body starts behaving itself x


----------



## klcuk3

I have had my first af since my mc and am now cd11....using my cbfm which has been high for last two days....not expecting to see a peak until cd17 though x Am annoyed with self as prior to last pregnancy was doing really well on a diet and since mc have been rubbish and slowly starting to put weight on...gotta find my mojo and get back into shape x


----------



## Starry Night

Armywife - good luck and sticky vibes for you this month!

xxemmyxx - I'm sorry to hear it's been so rough for you. A FB friend of mine just posted her pregnancy news and it's so hard to not be mad and jealous. I'm not close to her so I can't even pretend to be happy for her. Have you gone to the doctor to see why you might not be ovulating? I really hope you get your sticky BFP soon.

kluck - I've been terrible with my diet as well. When I was still pregnant I could only stomach salty foods like fries or chips. Then after the m/c I just felt too down and depressed to care. And now it's Christmas with baking and feasts, etc. I'm just starting to kick myself into gear because I worked SO hard to lose all my weight after DS. AFter my first m/c I gained so much weight due to turning to food for comfort so that was added on top of my pregnancy weight. And I know that getting fat will only make me feel MORE depressed. I'm very, very slowly starting to lose my cravings to nibble all day.

AFM - I'm in the tww for my first AF. Once it comes then we can TTC for our second rainbow.


----------



## markswife10

I'm getting ready to O (not charting, just tracking CM and CP and CD and they are all spelling O is coming soon)! Been BD'ing a lot. I'm just ready to O and be pregnant again already :p


----------



## whigfield

Hey ladies.. Mind if I tag along? I am still currently going through m/c but as soon as it's over we want to try again immediately. We had been trying for 2 years for this baby and have no other children and now that I've had a taste of being a mommy I can't bare to give it up! Only issue I have PCOS and baby was a clomid baby, however in January the doctor is going to re-refer us again for more treatment. :flower:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies.. Mind if I tag along? I am still currently going through m/c but as soon as it's over we want to try again immediately. We had been trying for 2 years for this baby and have no other children and now that I've had a taste of being a mommy I can't bare to give it up! Only issue I have PCOS and baby was a clomid baby, however in January the doctor is going to re-refer us again for more treatment. :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry hunny. Welcome:flower:
Are you going to try clomid this cycle?


----------



## VeraLynn

So I was GOING to wait for my AF to come because I was expecting my cycles to be all whacky because of the MC, BUT to my surprise everything is moving along quicker then I thought. Bleeding stopped about 5 days ago, which I only bled for like 4 days (but I was only measuring at 4 weeks even though I was 8 - had a blighted ovum so I guess that would be why). 

Woke up to find some CM this morning which lasted all day. Was kind of shocked and thought that that was rather quick to start OV. But bought a OPK on the way home from work and got a line on the one test I took. Also took a HPT and it came up negative, so least I know everything's back to normal now.

Don't feel like missing out on a good opportunity, so told the BF that we will be acting like rabbits for the next few days. Fingers crossed that I'll have a BFP by January!


----------



## xxemmyxx

whigfield said:


> Hey ladies.. Mind if I tag along? I am still currently going through m/c but as soon as it's over we want to try again immediately. We had been trying for 2 years for this baby and have no other children and now that I've had a taste of being a mommy I can't bare to give it up! Only issue I have PCOS and baby was a clomid baby, however in January the doctor is going to re-refer us again for more treatment. :flower:

Welcome :hugs: sorry for your loss xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> Armywife - good luck and sticky vibes for you this month!
> 
> xxemmyxx - I'm sorry to hear it's been so rough for you. A FB friend of mine just posted her pregnancy news and it's so hard to not be mad and jealous. I'm not close to her so I can't even pretend to be happy for her. Have you gone to the doctor to see why you might not be ovulating? I really hope you get your sticky BFP soon.
> 
> kluck - I've been terrible with my diet as well. When I was still pregnant I could only stomach salty foods like fries or chips. Then after the m/c I just felt too down and depressed to care. And now it's Christmas with baking and feasts, etc. I'm just starting to kick myself into gear because I worked SO hard to lose all my weight after DS. AFter my first m/c I gained so much weight due to turning to food for comfort so that was added on top of my pregnancy weight. And I know that getting fat will only make me feel MORE depressed. I'm very, very slowly starting to lose my cravings to nibble all day.
> 
> AFM - I'm in the tww for my first AF. Once it comes then we can TTC for our second rainbow.

I have been referred to fertility specialist but first appointment isn't till 4th feb, mc was in June and I had been trying for 18 months for that baby, just seems to be taking forever and not ovulating is making me feel so useless, good luck ttc when u get AF xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Have you been told to not TTC while waiting to see the specialist? My doctor said he'd refer me to a specialist due to my 3 miscarriages once this current loss has been sorted. I'm really afraid I'll be told to wait and I just don't want to. As much as I want to find out why I have lost 3 babies I would be willing to put off seeing a specialist because I'm super anxious to try again.


----------



## Sophiasmom

whigfield I'm so sorry for your loss. I was in the TTC forum with you a couple months ago, but I lost mine at 5 wks. I know what you're going though is horrible (I've been through it twice now), and I hope you get through it quickly and get your sticky baby. :hugs:

AFM Looks like I'm out for this cycle. :( I'm stuck with the flu, we sent DD to the in-laws so she won't get sick, and witch comes early today. :cry:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> Have you been told to not TTC while waiting to see the specialist? My doctor said he'd refer me to a specialist due to my 3 miscarriages once this current loss has been sorted. I'm really afraid I'll be told to wait and I just don't want to. As much as I want to find out why I have lost 3 babies I would be willing to put off seeing a specialist because I'm super anxious to try again.

I think cus my problem is ovulation based they might just try clomid or something first, I know another lady on here had recurrent mc and they asked her to wait 3 months while they tested her, it was tough but now she is 11weeks pregnant. Ttc is so hard sometimes and seems to take forever but we have to stay positive :hugs: I havnt been told to stop trying yet but will keep you updated, the first appointment is the sperm analysis with my partner, they won't see me unless he has that first...


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sophiasmom said:


> whigfield I'm so sorry for your loss. I was in the TTC forum with you a couple months ago, but I lost mine at 5 wks. I know what you're going though is horrible (I've been through it twice now), and I hope you get through it quickly and get your sticky baby. :hugs:
> 
> AFM Looks like I'm out for this cycle. :( I'm stuck with the flu, we sent DD to the in-laws so she won't get sick, and witch comes early today. :cry:

Hope you feel better soon! I'm a bit ill and trying to fend it off xx


----------



## Starry Night

xxemmyxx said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Have you been told to not TTC while waiting to see the specialist? My doctor said he'd refer me to a specialist due to my 3 miscarriages once this current loss has been sorted. I'm really afraid I'll be told to wait and I just don't want to. As much as I want to find out why I have lost 3 babies I would be willing to put off seeing a specialist because I'm super anxious to try again.
> 
> I think cus my problem is ovulation based they might just try clomid or something first, I know another lady on here had recurrent mc and they asked her to wait 3 months while they tested her, it was tough but now she is 11weeks pregnant. Ttc is so hard sometimes and seems to take forever but we have to stay positive :hugs: I havnt been told to stop trying yet but will keep you updated, the first appointment is the sperm analysis with my partner, they won't see me unless he has that first...Click to expand...

I think I wouldn't mind waiting the 3 months during testing but over here it takes so incredibly long to see the specialist in the first place that it could be 6 to 9 months before I ttc. So yeah, I think I'd plan on TTC until the specialist told me not to and just hope that if I get my BFP before that time that the baby will be my forever rainbow.

All of my babies were lost at different stages (12 weeks, 9 weeks and 6 weeks) so I'm hopeful that it was just a string of bad luck.

Good luck with your appointments.


----------



## mummy2o

Wow lots of new people. Welcome to you all.

Emmy: Sorry you didn't ovulate this month :( :hugs: Feb isn't that long to wait, well maybe a little. But hopefully you'll soon get a BFP shortly afterwards.

Sophia: Sorry you have the flu. Everyone in my household has had some kind of form of it. Its not fun.

AFM I have had a month off tracking anything. I have no idea where I am in my cycle as my cycles are still a bit off since the mc. We have been DTD when we felt like it and overall its been a good month. Nice to just have a break a focus on Christmas shopping.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Have you been told to not TTC while waiting to see the specialist? My doctor said he'd refer me to a specialist due to my 3 miscarriages once this current loss has been sorted. I'm really afraid I'll be told to wait and I just don't want to. As much as I want to find out why I have lost 3 babies I would be willing to put off seeing a specialist because I'm super anxious to try again.
> 
> I think cus my problem is ovulation based they might just try clomid or something first, I know another lady on here had recurrent mc and they asked her to wait 3 months while they tested her, it was tough but now she is 11weeks pregnant. Ttc is so hard sometimes and seems to take forever but we have to stay positive :hugs: I havnt been told to stop trying yet but will keep you updated, the first appointment is the sperm analysis with my partner, they won't see me unless he has that first...Click to expand...
> 
> I think I wouldn't mind waiting the 3 months during testing but over here it takes so incredibly long to see the specialist in the first place that it could be 6 to 9 months before I ttc. So yeah, I think I'd plan on TTC until the specialist told me not to and just hope that if I get my BFP before that time that the baby will be my forever rainbow.
> 
> All of my babies were lost at different stages (12 weeks, 9 weeks and 6 weeks) so I'm hopeful that it was just a string of bad luck.
> 
> Good luck with your appointments.Click to expand...

Sometimes life can be so cruel! Sorry for your losses, hopefully it was just really bad luck, I wud do the same and ttc until your told not to, good luck xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Wow lots of new people. Welcome to you all.
> 
> Emmy: Sorry you didn't ovulate this month :( :hugs: Feb isn't that long to wait, well maybe a little. But hopefully you'll soon get a BFP shortly afterwards.
> 
> Sophia: Sorry you have the flu. Everyone in my household has had some kind of form of it. Its not fun.
> 
> AFM I have had a month off tracking anything. I have no idea where I am in my cycle as my cycles are still a bit off since the mc. We have been DTD when we felt like it and overall its been a good month. Nice to just have a break a focus on Christmas shopping.

Glad to hear you have had a little ore fun this month, it is better when you have Xmas to keep your mind off things! I'm planning my engagement party in the new year (the engagement is a big thing in my partners culture) so hopefully that will keep me distracted xx


----------



## mummy2o

Sounds great emmy. Bet your looking forward to it. My OH doesn't want to get engaged until his devorce from his ex is finalised. It makes sense but his ex is being a complete idiot about it. For a start his ex fired his solicitor and won't get a new one, refuses to talk to ours and the ironic thing I don't get he still finds time to see my OH dad every week. OH needs to start the court proceedings next week if he doesn't answer by Wednesday so all fun. On top of that I caught my sons sickness bug so been in bed for the last 24 hours and haven't had anything kept down.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Sounds great emmy. Bet your looking forward to it. My OH doesn't want to get engaged until his devorce from his ex is finalised. It makes sense but his ex is being a complete idiot about it. For a start his ex fired his solicitor and won't get a new one, refuses to talk to ours and the ironic thing I don't get he still finds time to see my OH dad every week. OH needs to start the court proceedings next week if he doesn't answer by Wednesday so all fun. On top of that I caught my sons sickness bug so been in bed for the last 24 hours and haven't had anything kept down.

Oh god divorce sounds messy! That must be tough on u! hope u feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## whigfield

Thank you everyone.. And oh! I remember you Sophia. Sorry you have to be here too. :nope: :hugs:

I don't have any clomid left so I will have to see what the fertility specialist says. I am being re-referred in January so probably won't be seen until at least February. :dohh:

I go for a D&C Monday.. Has anyone here had one? What is it like? I'm mostly worried about the anaesthesia part. I have also asked for the baby's remains so I can get them privately cremated. :cry:


----------



## mummy2o

I hope your D&C went on yesterday whigfield. But hopefully your on the mend now. I think I'd be terrified having a D&C as I panic way to much and would be a complete mess, so luckily for myself I miscarried naturally even if it was in two parts.

AFM still feel terrible. Yesterday I thought I was better, no stomach ache, no sickness, no runs, but today its all come back with a vengeance :( Hopefully be over by Christmas or when AF shows up in 3 days. Sooner rather than later would be nice.

How is everyone?


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I hope your D&C went on yesterday whigfield. But hopefully your on the mend now. I think I'd be terrified having a D&C as I panic way to much and would be a complete mess, so luckily for myself I miscarried naturally even if it was in two parts.
> 
> AFM still feel terrible. Yesterday I thought I was better, no stomach ache, no sickness, no runs, but today its all come back with a vengeance :( Hopefully be over by Christmas or when AF shows up in 3 days. Sooner rather than later would be nice.
> 
> How is everyone?

U sure its not symptoms? Or r u just ill? Hope u feel better soon xx

Last night in bed I cried so hard all over my OH, snot and all sorts! Probably the worst I have felt since miscarriage. At least when I miscarried I had some hope I would be pregnant again soon, now with every month that goes by I get more and more depressed. Annoying thing is its probably so simple to fix it. I'm going back to the doctors, I thought I would give it one more natural cycle to see what happens and I still didn't ovulate so I'm going to go back on the pill, take my mind off it for 2 months, plan my engagement party and then in march I will start ttc again...maybe I will be feeling happier after a break, feel sorry for OH I'm being so miserable boooooo hooooooo pity party


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy - :hugs: ttc is tough. I had no idea it would be like this for us. I thought for sure I would be pg by now... Now it's coming up on one year of trying... Emotionally I'm a wreck. However, this month has been a ray of hope. We're on a "Break" which has just made me not stress as much about the whole thing. I feel like I have my life back this month. I've been going out, drinking, having fun, working out and running again, all things I put on hold when we started trying. I hope a break will do good for you as well.


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> emmy - :hugs: ttc is tough. I had no idea it would be like this for us. I thought for sure I would be pg by now... Now it's coming up on one year of trying... Emotionally I'm a wreck. However, this month has been a ray of hope. We're on a "Break" which has just made me not stress as much about the whole thing. I feel like I have my life back this month. I've been going out, drinking, having fun, working out and running again, all things I put on hold when we started trying. I hope a break will do good for you as well.

That sounds so lovely! Every month I say I'm going to relax but I never do, hopefully it will work this time xx


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I hope your D&C went on yesterday whigfield. But hopefully your on the mend now. I think I'd be terrified having a D&C as I panic way to much and would be a complete mess, so luckily for myself I miscarried naturally even if it was in two parts.
> 
> AFM still feel terrible. Yesterday I thought I was better, no stomach ache, no sickness, no runs, but today its all come back with a vengeance :( Hopefully be over by Christmas or when AF shows up in 3 days. Sooner rather than later would be nice.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> U sure its not symptoms? Or r u just ill? Hope u feel better soon xx
> 
> Last night in bed I cried so hard all over my OH, snot and all sorts! Probably the worst I have felt since miscarriage. At least when I miscarried I had some hope I would be pregnant again soon, now with every month that goes by I get more and more depressed. Annoying thing is its probably so simple to fix it. I'm going back to the doctors, I thought I would give it one more natural cycle to see what happens and I still didn't ovulate so I'm going to go back on the pill, take my mind off it for 2 months, plan my engagement party and then in march I will start ttc again...maybe I will be feeling happier after a break, feel sorry for OH I'm being so miserable boooooo hooooooo pity partyClick to expand...


Oh my love. I am so sorry you're finding it tough :hugs: I had really tough times too sometimes a while after the miscarriage had happened rather than when it happened. Grief is a strange thing and it effects us all differently. Deffo go see the doctor again and get some advice. I really wish you all the luck in the world, and your OH is there for you to be miserable at - that's his job. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy party planning.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I hope your D&C went on yesterday whigfield. But hopefully your on the mend now. I think I'd be terrified having a D&C as I panic way to much and would be a complete mess, so luckily for myself I miscarried naturally even if it was in two parts.
> 
> AFM still feel terrible. Yesterday I thought I was better, no stomach ache, no sickness, no runs, but today its all come back with a vengeance :( Hopefully be over by Christmas or when AF shows up in 3 days. Sooner rather than later would be nice.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> U sure its not symptoms? Or r u just ill? Hope u feel better soon xx
> 
> Last night in bed I cried so hard all over my OH, snot and all sorts! Probably the worst I have felt since miscarriage. At least when I miscarried I had some hope I would be pregnant again soon, now with every month that goes by I get more and more depressed. Annoying thing is its probably so simple to fix it. I'm going back to the doctors, I thought I would give it one more natural cycle to see what happens and I still didn't ovulate so I'm going to go back on the pill, take my mind off it for 2 months, plan my engagement party and then in march I will start ttc again...maybe I will be feeling happier after a break, feel sorry for OH I'm being so miserable boooooo hooooooo pity partyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my love. I am so sorry you're finding it tough :hugs: I had really tough times too sometimes a while after the miscarriage had happened rather than when it happened. Grief is a strange thing and it effects us all differently. Deffo go see the doctor again and get some advice. I really wish you all the luck in the world, and your OH is there for you to be miserable at - that's his job. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy party planning.
> 
> xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thank you Hun, I didn't wanna make you feel bad, I'm truly so happy for you, 12 weeks wow!! And you have been through so much too! Xx


----------



## flapjack10

xxemmyxx said:


> flapjack10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> I hope your D&C went on yesterday whigfield. But hopefully your on the mend now. I think I'd be terrified having a D&C as I panic way to much and would be a complete mess, so luckily for myself I miscarried naturally even if it was in two parts.
> 
> AFM still feel terrible. Yesterday I thought I was better, no stomach ache, no sickness, no runs, but today its all come back with a vengeance :( Hopefully be over by Christmas or when AF shows up in 3 days. Sooner rather than later would be nice.
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> U sure its not symptoms? Or r u just ill? Hope u feel better soon xx
> 
> Last night in bed I cried so hard all over my OH, snot and all sorts! Probably the worst I have felt since miscarriage. At least when I miscarried I had some hope I would be pregnant again soon, now with every month that goes by I get more and more depressed. Annoying thing is its probably so simple to fix it. I'm going back to the doctors, I thought I would give it one more natural cycle to see what happens and I still didn't ovulate so I'm going to go back on the pill, take my mind off it for 2 months, plan my engagement party and then in march I will start ttc again...maybe I will be feeling happier after a break, feel sorry for OH I'm being so miserable boooooo hooooooo pity partyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh my love. I am so sorry you're finding it tough :hugs: I had really tough times too sometimes a while after the miscarriage had happened rather than when it happened. Grief is a strange thing and it effects us all differently. Deffo go see the doctor again and get some advice. I really wish you all the luck in the world, and your OH is there for you to be miserable at - that's his job. Hope you feel better soon and enjoy party planning.
> 
> xxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Hun, I didn't wanna make you feel bad, I'm truly so happy for you, 12 weeks wow!! And you have been through so much too! XxClick to expand...

You could never make me feel bad! I'm still here for you guys- if you want me to be (although I am a bad stalker these days)!

:dust:


----------



## Libbysmum

Flapjack are you having the nucal translucency scan? I have mine booked for 28th. Got to get the yucky blood work done this week.


----------



## flapjack10

Is that the 12 week scan? They took some measurements of baby and took some blood (have to have blood done again cos NHS messed it up)? 

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy sounds like you do need a break. Besides the engagement party as you said will keep you busy after Christmas. You'll get your appointment soon enough and we'll all be sorted soon.

Viet, I've been doing the same. Just keeping myself busy with other things. I haven't even thought about it and been far more productive than expected.

Flapjack and libby glad you two are doing well. 12 weeks. Bet your getting excited.

AFM I'm finally better. I had that bad winter virus thats going around. My son had it, my mum, my dad even my gran so been through the family. Only person who has been fine is OH. I think AF is coming soon, grumpy as hell.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with the scans, libby and flapjack!

AFM - ready to TTC in 2 days but not sure how it will go as been so depressed lately that sex is the last, last thing I could ever want. That alone makes me sad. Normally, DH and I are very lovey-dovey.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Emmy sounds like you do need a break. Besides the engagement party as you said will keep you busy after Christmas. You'll get your appointment soon enough and we'll all be sorted soon.
> 
> Viet, I've been doing the same. Just keeping myself busy with other things. I haven't even thought about it and been far more productive than expected.
> 
> Flapjack and libby glad you two are doing well. 12 weeks. Bet your getting excited.
> 
> AFM I'm finally better. I had that bad winter virus thats going around. My son had it, my mum, my dad even my gran so been through the family. Only person who has been fine is OH. I think AF is coming soon, grumpy as hell.

Glad you are feeling better! That winter vomiting virus has been going around at school yucky! I have terrible pms so I'm in bed so not to cause harm to others around me :haha: I didn't ovulate though so who knows how long I shall be waiting for AF! Having loads of watery cm today though, really weird, feels like I wet myself(TMI) so I did a frer just to check and it was bfn, booooooo waaaaaaaa pity

Mummy2o and viets are you going to be doing a test or r u really relaxing and waiting for AF? Wish I cud relax I'm awful!! You two are my idols lol


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> Good luck with the scans, libby and flapjack!
> 
> AFM - ready to TTC in 2 days but not sure how it will go as been so depressed lately that sex is the last, last thing I could ever want. That alone makes me sad. Normally, DH and I are very lovey-dovey.

Starry night I hear you with the sex thing, I still go through phases, sometimes I'm back to myself but other times I just feel miserable so don't want to do anything and then there are those times when I do it just cus I know I should for OH and ttc purposes. I'm going to really try and be more affectionate to OH poor man lol

Good luck with ttc again, once you get into it I'm sure you will feel lovey dovey again x


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry Night: DH and I had sex twice in the cycle after my last MC. TWICE in 37 days. I was just not in the mood. and that's ok. You need to give your mind and body time to heal. You don't have to start ttc right away if you don't feel like your ready.

emmy: PMS?? That's a good sign that SOMETHING is happening in there! Our bodies are so strange. I can't wait til you get in to see that FS and they tell you what's going on. I have a feeling it's going to be an easy fix and you'll be pg by spring.

AFM, I got my cross hairs. I'm 3dpo. I'm a little excited because we've been BDing a lot this cycle and have a good chance. However, I'm not giving myself permission to SS or anything until 10dpo. Then I'm sure I'll start my same old testing crazies. 

In the mean time, I have so much going on... Work, Christmas parties, covering shifts this weekend, Christmas, some lovely dinners planned with friends, etc. This is such a busy time, helps to keep my mind off it all.


----------



## Libbysmum

flapjack10 said:


> Is that the 12 week scan? They took some measurements of baby and took some blood (have to have blood done again cos NHS messed it up)?
> 
> xxx

naaaw how annoying they messed it up! I was told to drink a cup of water before the blood test cause it helps the veins stick up. I had the blood done yesterday while my mother was here to babysit. Makes it easier. :thumbup:


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Starry Night: DH and I had sex twice in the cycle after my last MC. TWICE in 37 days. I was just not in the mood. and that's ok. You need to give your mind and body time to heal. You don't have to start ttc right away if you don't feel like your ready.
> 
> emmy: PMS?? That's a good sign that SOMETHING is happening in there! Our bodies are so strange. I can't wait til you get in to see that FS and they tell you what's going on. I have a feeling it's going to be an easy fix and you'll be pg by spring.
> 
> AFM, I got my cross hairs. I'm 3dpo. I'm a little excited because we've been BDing a lot this cycle and have a good chance. However, I'm not giving myself permission to SS or anything until 10dpo. Then I'm sure I'll start my same old testing crazies.
> 
> In the mean time, I have so much going on... Work, Christmas parties, covering shifts this weekend, Christmas, some lovely dinners planned with friends, etc. This is such a busy time, helps to keep my mind off it all.

Haha don't get too excited! This is the problem, I get PMS every cycle for weeks!! I have AF cramps, bloating, incredibly sore boobs and I will have it sometimes for 2 or 3 whole weeks before AF comes with these long cycles! My cramping right now is like AF is about to full blown come on but I doubt that will happen, my last cycle was 7 weeks long :growlmad: 
Anyway I really hope your right and it's a quick fix and having Christmas and new year will make the next few weeks go quickly, it will be February before we know it. Wow the last 6 months has gone so quickly but then on some ways it feels like a lifetime ago that I was pregnant... Rambling on now I better get up and ready, it's my class at school's Christmas concert today...STRESS lol
Oh yeah and congrats on the cross hairs! I can't wait for your new year BFP!


----------



## mummy2o

Starry: I quiet honestly just wasn't in the mood for a couple of months after the miscarriage, and purely went through the motions to keep OH happy. Don't get to stressed about it, if you want more time emotionally then waiting would be the best.

Viet: Thats good. FX for you. Your really bad at waiting to test. But being busy is good.

Emmy: She might be saving it up for xmas day. She generally shows up for me then. Good luck on your Christmas concert.

AFM: 2 more days before AF is late. Waiting patiently. On the other hand, OH has finally got what I had, so getting pay back for him teasing me to man up and the whole 'I don't get sick' speech he gave me. As well as looking after him. As well as that I have two get two christmas presents his dad (typical he couldn't get it when he was well) and another little thing for my son.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

may have a bfp ladies. Didnt have af yet since m/c . I am 10dpo and took a test and see a faint line but not sure to believe it yet as it didnt show until awhile later. I plan on testing again later.


----------



## flapjack10

Eeep GL ArmyWife! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## meeky81

ArmyWife1984 said:


> may have a bfp ladies. Didnt have af yet since m/c . I am 10dpo and took a test and see a faint line but not sure to believe it yet as it didnt show until awhile later. I plan on testing again later.

Best of luck!! fingers crossed for you x


----------



## xxemmyxx

ArmyWife1984 said:


> may have a bfp ladies. Didnt have af yet since m/c . I am 10dpo and took a test and see a faint line but not sure to believe it yet as it didnt show until awhile later. I plan on testing again later.

Good luck armywife xx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck armywife.


----------



## aknqtpie

Good luck Armywife!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Here they are. 1st one was kinda weird. 2nd line is way off to the side, and it didnt show up until awhile later.

Next 2 pics were the next pee i had.:shrug:

I think I am gonna wait until tonight and try again, and in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1125.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 12









IMG_1128new.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 13









IMG_1131new.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## aknqtpie

I see a faint line on the first 2!


----------



## Starry Night

I definitely see faint lines in all of the photos but can't tell if they're real or evaps. The first one is a lot clearer though. Test again in a few days and you should know for sure.

Eeeks! So excited for your possible bfp!

AFM - thanks for all the words of encouragement, ladies. This hasn't been a consistent feeling since the m/c. Just the past few days. So last night I decided to bite the bullet and dtd. DH is always so understanding and patient on this front so the decision was all mine. It was honestly kind of tough but now that I'm over that hurdle it will hopefully be better in the future. We also decided to go without protection because I figured the odds of me geting pregnant that night were slim to none. And even if I did conceive the actual 'becoming pregnant" would not have happened before my sugery this morning (went really well, btw....just feel stiff right now as it was on my back. Get stitches out on the 31st)


----------



## vietmamsie

I see a line! I found with the cheap strips I never got a line until about 13dpo... so try again in a few days and it should be clearer! GL!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks! ya with ds i used wondfo and those seemed to work good, but these are diff and kinda suck lol. im too cheap though to buy expensive ones lol...


----------



## vietmamsie

I have all sorts of problems with those cheap strips. That's all one can get where I live, but luckily there are tons of different brands available. Some of them actually have a second line that super faint all the time, which has lead to some major upsets in this house!

AFM, 4dpo and feeling good. Trying SOOOO hard not to think about it.... One of my strategies for not obsessing is to NOT join a tww thread this cycle. Those tend to lead to major crazies over here. Anyone have that same problem??


----------



## mummy2o

I think the TWW sends anyone crazy. Especially when on the thread too! This time as I don't know when I ovulated and was really sick I didn't join. Just one more day though until AF gets here.


----------



## flapjack10

I deffo see lines on all those tests, although the first one is weird!

:D


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Oooh Armywife, looking very promising!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

took another test this morning At 5am. it was a white line. SO i retested at my next pee with 2 dip sticks and got faint faint faint :bfp: DH saw the lines too.

I def. plan on getting a digi tonight or tomorrow!! I just want a defined line or words that say PREGNANT 

here are the tests i took the 2nd time.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_11291221.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 7









IMG_11341221.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_11631221.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 8









Untitled1221.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## flapjack10

Ohhh yes I see it! At what minute mark did you take these pics? xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

probably like 15mins...it takes a really long time for it to show. :shrug:


----------



## flapjack10

Hmmm they could be evaps hun. GL and I hope something shows on the digi FX!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Ya thats what i was thinking too maybe evaps......On the test it says to wait 5min before reading, which is weird, most say before 5min i think.
It does seem to have a tiny bit of color to it...... :wacko:

Cant wait to test with an frer or digi


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck!

AFM - got some spotting last night and today I've been having some cramping so I think AF is on her way. I ended up not TTC before AF so I was expecting her to show. It's kind of relieving also because I was getting ewcm and ov pains two weekends ago so that means I must have actually ovulated and that it wasn't just wacky post-m/c hormones. I expect it should hit me for real in the next day or two. It's right over Christmas but at least I get to start TTC for my second rainbow after that.


----------



## vietmamsie

5dpo. Just bought tickets for a trip to Thailand in February, so my mind is pretty far from TTC at the moment... hope trip planning distracts me for the afternoon!


----------



## mummy2o

Did you do your new tests yet army? I'm waiting impatiently...

Starry: thats great she's come. You can get on to baby making soon :)

Viet: That trip will soon come around.

AFM waiting for AF. So far she's managed to stay away. So maybe a test tomorrow if she doesn't show :)


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Yes Mummy2o - I just did my test!!! Went shopping and got frers, within 30sec saw a :bfp: those other tests were junk lol. it took 10min with those to show a super faint line.
I cant believe this right now, i feel like crying because I am so happy. Its been a month since my m/c. I just hope this bean sticks fx!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1180.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy2o

We'll have to be bump buddies if I get my BFP this month :) Its looking positive in a couple of hours she'll officially be late!


----------



## Starry Night

armywife -- :happydance::happydance: Congrats!!!! Sending sticky vibes your way! :baby::baby:

mummy2o- keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP for you too! :thumbup:

vietmamsie - enjoy your trip planning! Thailand sounds like a very exciting destination. Have you been there before?

AFM - still just spotting and mostly brown stuff. I'm wondering if my whole first AF will be weird like this. If it is, makes me glad I didn't TTC. A baby couldn't stick properly with such a weak lining.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mummy2o said:


> We'll have to be bump buddies if I get my BFP this month :) Its looking positive in a couple of hours she'll officially be late!

yaahhh! thats awesome !!! Hope she stays away:happydance:


----------



## Libbysmum

congrats Army! That is so great! With me I had 2 tests I did at home and both had obvious 2 lines and when I went to the Dr they did another test and the nurse says "negative" I almost died...I was like "HUH?" anyhow she had those stupid cheap tests and by the time the Dr came over and looked there was a faint line...stupid nurse...scared me silly! It is so wonderful for you :) I am glad you didn't have to wait long. Hoping everyone here gets their miracle soon!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Thanks Libby! Do you happen to know if they see you sooner if you had a m/c? I am hoping they see me sooner to put my mind at ease.

I know they will have trouble dating me...from what i read online.


----------



## Starry Night

I think it depends on the doctor. After one loss most will treat you as a normal pregnancy. That's how my pregnancy with DS would have gone if not for all the bleeding I had in the First Trimester. But some doctors are really nice and are more willing to help out.


----------



## xxemmyxx

ArmyWife1984 said:


> Thanks Libby! Do you happen to know if they see you sooner if you had a m/c? I am hoping they see me sooner to put my mind at ease.
> 
> I know they will have trouble dating me...from what i read online.

Congrats on your BFP! It's different in different places but my early pregnancy units said they would see me at 7 weeks and give mean early scan for peace of mind, just moan to ur GP or call them urself xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Army: Wahooo! I had a feeling about you!

Mummy: Oh! Keep us posted!

Starry night: I went to Thailand last year in Feb as well. We traveled to the islands for a beach holiday last time and this time we will travel north for a jungle trekking/temple hopping trip.

AFM, Rough day yesterday, found out one of my best friends was in a boating accident. He's still missing 48 hours later. We're keeping positive, but it's starting to take too long to find him. It's like a really bad joke. Please keep my friend in your thoughts as he needs to come home.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

vietmamsie said:


> Army: Wahooo! I had a feeling about you!
> 
> Mummy: Oh! Keep us posted!
> 
> Starry night: I went to Thailand last year in Feb as well. We traveled to the islands for a beach holiday last time and this time we will travel north for a jungle trekking/temple hopping trip.
> 
> AFM, Rough day yesterday, found out one of my best friends was in a boating accident. He's still missing 48 hours later. We're keeping positive, but it's starting to take too long to find him. It's like a really bad joke. Please keep my friend in your thoughts as he needs to come home.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Definetly in my prayers!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey Army, They booked me a scan for when I was around 6-7 weeks on my rough guess of when I last menstruated to check the dates but since then I had two more scans cause of some spotting and they gave me two other due dates. I have a feeling the spotting may have just been old blood from the previous mc because the scan never showed where it was coming from. The Doctors will probably take you a bit more seriously if you do have spotting or cramping this time round and probably wont hesitate to scan if you ask them.


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Army: Wahooo! I had a feeling about you!
> 
> Mummy: Oh! Keep us posted!
> 
> Starry night: I went to Thailand last year in Feb as well. We traveled to the islands for a beach holiday last time and this time we will travel north for a jungle trekking/temple hopping trip.
> 
> AFM, Rough day yesterday, found out one of my best friends was in a boating accident. He's still missing 48 hours later. We're keeping positive, but it's starting to take too long to find him. It's like a really bad joke. Please keep my friend in your thoughts as he needs to come home.

In my thoughts, hope he comes back safe and sound :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

He is in my thoughts viet. Hope he is found soon.

AFM I'm fuming with OH as he hid my tests and says I can't test for another week. I am debating to go out and buy one. I'm so cross with him atm its not funny. I can understand if I was testing early why he would, but now is no excuse.


----------



## Starry Night

vietmamsie said:


> AFM, Rough day yesterday, found out one of my best friends was in a boating accident. He's still missing 48 hours later. We're keeping positive, but it's starting to take too long to find him. It's like a really bad joke. Please keep my friend in your thoughts as he needs to come home.


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of you and your friend. I hope he comes home safe and sound.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> He is in my thoughts viet. Hope he is found soon.
> 
> AFM I'm fuming with OH as he hid my tests and says I can't test for another week. I am debating to go out and buy one. I'm so cross with him atm its not funny. I can understand if I was testing early why he would, but now is no excuse.

Are you late for AF? Have you explained to OH? I would go bonkers if mine did that to me, he knows his life wouldn't be worth living! Go and buy another one and do it in secret lol men just don't understand


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: The trick is to have the tests so hidden in the first place, your OH would never be able to find them and take them away! I honestly think mine is so oblivious that he has no idea that I'm a POAS addict and he's never found my massive stash of tests. I think he would be appalled if he saw them!

AFM: Really upset about my friend... missing for 72 hours now. The police have finally released a bit more info about he case, so i feel like I can tell you the worst part... He was supposed to marry another one of my good friends on the 22nd. I just can't imagine how my friend feels, the day before their whole life was about to start together....gone. Hold your loved ones close tonight and keep my friends in your thoughts. We have to find him.


----------



## mummy2o

Well spotting started so I'm guessing AF will be here later today or tomorrow. Guess OH was right to wait. So annoyed with myself to actually thinking I could be pregnant just because she was late.


----------



## shane002

Of course this is me being hopeful. Took fmu and tested with frer. Bfn today. Today is cd28. Should be due for af tomorrow.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Well spotting started so I'm guessing AF will be here later today or tomorrow. Guess OH was right to wait. So annoyed with myself to actually thinking I could be pregnant just because she was late.

It's not over until she is in full flow! And of course you aren't silly, a late AF is a mind f**ck if it is just being late for no reason! :hugs:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

mummy2o said:


> Well spotting started so I'm guessing AF will be here later today or tomorrow. Guess OH was right to wait. So annoyed with myself to actually thinking I could be pregnant just because she was late.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Cheers guys. Well she is here just in time for christmas. Should of known really as she likes celebrations  Anyway always next month.


----------



## aknqtpie

My AF doesn't know what is going on. It stopped for like 3 days, and now it came back. I had to take provera to induce it, so maybe that has something to do with it.


----------



## Starry Night

aknqtpie - first AFs can often be screwy. My first AF after my son's birth was starting and stopping the whole time. My OBYN told me this was normal as my hormones were still stabilizing. The hcg may be out of our systems but our other hormones need to get back into line too. If it makes you feel better I'm having my first AF and it's doing that too. I have no idea what to count as CD1 with all the starts and stops.

mummy2o - I'm sorry that the witch has caught you especially now that it's Christmas. Maybe next cycle you should explain to your OH that it helps for you to test once AF is actually late. I think that is a reasonable time as a negative lets you know you're simply late and won't inflate false hopes that you're pregnant. Of course, a positive lets you know you are pregnant and you don't have to sit in limbo for longer than necessary! I'm hoping you get your rainbow next month!


----------



## aknqtpie

Starry - That makes me feel better. I am so emotional tonight. Just sad because I thought I was going to be pregnant right now, and know if I was going to have a boy or girl...


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs:

Yeah, I should be 18 weeks pregnant tomorrow and it's so hard to keep myself from thinking about how DH & I were planning on getting a gender scan around this time. Now instead I get to bleed profusely and spend my Christmas going to the bathroom every 1 1/2 hours. :wacko: These heavy AFs are normal for me so I do feel back on track for TTC.


----------



## Libbysmum

Starry do you take iron tablets? I use to be a heavy bleeder so I feel your pain...it really sucks. Hope you get your miracle soon xo


----------



## Sophiasmom

Congrats Army!!! Woohoo!!

Merry Christmas everyone!! :xmas6:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Hope everyone had a good holiday!

10dpo and i thought I would take a test.... I used brand that has not been faulty in the past and tested. A few minutes later, there was a faint line. Used another one of the same brand and one that I got from my doctors office and tested again. Another faint line and the dr. one blank. Thought it was time to brake out one of my digital frer, I was shaking as I took the test... got a NO-. Someone is playing a cruel trick on me. I'm so sick of ttc while in a country that I can't even get a decent test. Frustrated.

On a brighter note, looks like I'll be having several glasses of champagne at new years!


----------



## Starry Night

Libbysmum said:


> Starry do you take iron tablets? I use to be a heavy bleeder so I feel your pain...it really sucks. Hope you get your miracle soon xo

I used to take iron tablets when my iron stores were low. My gp also put me on the pill to lighten my periods (before I was TTC, obviously) and nothing really made a difference. I do eat Frosted Mini Wheats which have 50% of your daily iron intake and I find eating it makes me feel less drained during my period. And of course, there is the iron in the prenatals I am taking.


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet - We need to band together and send you some FRERs!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a good holiday!
> 
> 10dpo and i thought I would take a test.... I used brand that has not been faulty in the past and tested. A few minutes later, there was a faint line. Used another one of the same brand and one that I got from my doctors office and tested again. Another faint line and the dr. one blank. Thought it was time to brake out one of my digital frer, I was shaking as I took the test... got a NO-. Someone is playing a cruel trick on me. I'm so sick of ttc while in a country that I can't even get a decent test. Frustrated.
> 
> On a brighter note, looks like I'll be having several glasses of champagne at new years!

any news on the friend??? :hugs::hugs: i pray everything is ok!


----------



## flapjack10

Belated Merry Christmas girlies!

The 22nd would have been my first bean's EDD. It's strange I didn't really do much to mark it. Just bawled my eyes out to _It's a Wonderful Life_. I really do think everything happens for a reason. I've grown so much this year and the pain of these 3 MCs have made me appreciate what I do have in my life. 

Here's to loads of BFPs on this thread in 2013!

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Hope everyone had a good holiday!
> 
> 10dpo and i thought I would take a test.... I used brand that has not been faulty in the past and tested. A few minutes later, there was a faint line. Used another one of the same brand and one that I got from my doctors office and tested again. Another faint line and the dr. one blank. Thought it was time to brake out one of my digital frer, I was shaking as I took the test... got a NO-. Someone is playing a cruel trick on me. I'm so sick of ttc while in a country that I can't even get a decent test. Frustrated.
> 
> On a brighter note, looks like I'll be having several glasses of champagne at new years!

Maybe it is too soon to get a BFP on the digi, I heard they aren't as sensitive. Can't you order some decent tests online? The doctors ones are always the strip tests which aren't as sensitive I find. Order some Frer's online or if you can't get any we can post some to you xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope you all had a splendid time and ate loads and drank loads (for those of you who can, I certainly made the most of the champagne) good luck in 2013 :hugs:

AFM me and oh have set a provisional date for the wedding, 2nd August 2014, I don't want to be pregnant when I get married so really I was giving myself till Xmas to get pregnant and that hasn't happened so now I'm going to take a break from ttc, I'm going to go to all my fertility appointments and get this ovulating business sorted out so that I am ready to go immediately after the wedding, the wedding night even lol! Seems weird in a way cus I want to be pregnant so bad but I also feel a sense of relief is that weird!?!? I just feel like this is making me a bit depressed and knowing I can have a break and just concentrate on the wedding feels right for me at the moment. I'm going to loose the weight I should have always lost, go to the gym and get fit for the wedding and also for pregnancy. I'm going to cry my eyes out on February 18th when my bean should have been with us but I have got to start trusting that everything will fall into place when it's time. I'm still going to be here everyday and adding comments and help where I can, I hope 2013 is a very lucky year for you all :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thank you emmy and aknqtpie! One of my friends is home in the states now and will bringing me back a whole bag of FRERs! I can't wait! I won't have them until February, but that's ok, I've made it this long without them, I can make it another few weeks. I live in Vietnam, so I'm not sure it would be very cost effective to mail them. It would be cheaper just to get a blood test done each cycle actually..

Army Wife: Sadly, my friend's family has given up the rescue search for my friend, and instead are now looking for the body. We have been a mess over here... I've been calling his fiance a lot and our whole community has been lighting a lot of incense and visiting temples to send positive energy to give him a safe transition. It's so sad, but it really reminds us to live in the moment, don't take life for granted, and make sure to tell your loved ones that you love them. You never know when it will all be taken away.

AFM, I'll test again tomorrow and let you know the results.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sorry about your friend :-( 

Your temps are looking good though!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

so so sorry to hear that viet. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your friends.:hugs:


----------



## Libbysmum

Viet...what a tragic event! I am so sorry for your friend and the family must be so upset! I was really hoping for a more positive outcome.

How is everyone doing since Christmas/boxing day? DH has been working hard doing extra shifts and early starts and late nights...I feel like I have barely seen him at all in the past few days. I hope tonight we get to eat together as a family...not sure what I am planning to cook for dinner yet. We have our NT scan today. I am super worrying the worst but praying for the best. DD is happy watching the garbage truck out the window at the moment waving and saying "hello" as it goes up and down the street.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the support. We've all been a wreck here, my husband especially. He's taken many days off work and I've just never really seen him like this. I handle grief a bit differently and just keep on doing, trying to block out what all is going on all day and trying to be productive. It's just such a tragedy.

I'm officially allowing myself to obsess during this tww as a means of coping. 

I tested this morning. Three different tests. All had a second line, ranging from very faint, to light but clear. These are not either of the brands that gave me false positives last cycle. In fact all three of these ones were totally blank last cycle - which was why I was not sure of my lines last cycle. I plan to use my other digital on NYE if AF hasn't shown up. It's due on the 30th, so we'll see....


----------



## aknqtpie

Exciting!!!! :) 

AFM - Bleeding is slowing down. So hoping I can BD this weekend!!! :)


----------



## flapjack10

Viet - so sorry about your friend. GL with tests!

Emmy - sounds like a plan! Wedding planning is amazing and you'll have so much fun. I'm so proud of you for planning out everything and focussing on positive things. :hugs:

Libby - how's the scan go?


----------



## Libbysmum

hey Flapjack, It was great... I got to see the baby peanut jumping around everywhere. He or she even posed for a photo and waved to everyone. They say my risk of downs or other genetic disorder is low...hooray! Have you had your scan yet?


----------



## vietmamsie

ok... lines are continuing to darken up. They showed up within a few seconds and are clear on each of the tests I took. I showed them to my husband, he glanced at them from about a meter away and said, "oh yeah, your pregnant!" 

I still have my last digital FRER which I will use tomorrow or monday to confirm, but it looks like this is headed in the BFP direction.... I really hope this is it, I don't think I could handle a false positive (well, that would be a lot of false positives.... i have taken 11 tests so far that have had second lines!) or another MC.

Attached is a pic of my tests from today compared to the ones from two days ago. I took the picture about an hour after I took the tests, so the lines had partly dried and faded a bit. (click on the picture to see it bigger!)
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Libbysmum

YAY Viet...Very good news! I pray this one sticks...all the best!


----------



## aknqtpie

Definitely looks BFP to me!!! Can't wait to see the digital!


----------



## klcuk3

Sorry been AWOL over Xmas was busy travelling between lots of family. Hope you all had a good Xmas x

I caved in and tested this evening 6 days before period due and got this

https://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s544/kleuk3/image_zps7f9b4707.jpg

Anyone wanna be bump buddies?


----------



## aknqtpie

Congrats!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

please pray everything turns out okay as I had bleeding last night and this morning. :(
I just had my scan Friday and everything looked great so this is mysterious.


----------



## klcuk3

Libbysmum said:


> please pray everything turns out okay as I had bleeding last night and this morning. :(
> I just had my scan Friday and everything looked great so this is mysterious.

Thinking good thoughts and positive vibes for you hun x hope bleeding settles and isn't anything sinister x what was the bleeding like - spotting or heavier?


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh Libby, I'm thinking very positive thoughts for you. Are you able to get into the doctor today? :hugs:

klcuk: I'm continuing to get positive tests. Looks like I'm pg again. Trying to keep positive that this is a sticky bean. How far along are you? I'm 3+6 today.


----------



## klcuk3

vietmamsie said:


> klcuk: I'm continuing to get positive tests. Looks like I'm pg again. Trying to keep positive that this is a sticky bean. How far along are you? I'm 3+6 today.

Think I'm the same as you! Congratulations x I'll think super sticky healthy thoughts for you xx


----------



## aknqtpie

Libby - Positive thoughts your way!

Viet - I think you need to take your digital :) YAYYYY!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Libby - sending good thoughts your way! You're almost in the second tri so I personally would head over to the ER just to get checked out. I had loads of bleeding with DS up until 14 weeks. At 14 weeks they kept me overnight as 2nd tri bleeding is something they take more seriously. This isn't to scare you as my 14 week bleeding turned out to be OK. Just not to worry about being blown off by the staff.

viet - ooh, things are looking very positive! I think you have your bfp!

AFM - have a horrible stomach bug so that's why I'm not around much.


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks ladies,
Stary the hospital told me that any bleeding before 20wks go to ER so that is where I went. They saw me almost straight away which I was happy about cause with my recent mc they made me wait for hours and I bled everywhere which was horrible as I had no change of clothes to wear. This I mentioned to them at the beginning so they were pretty nice and thorough with the examination etc I think they worried I would place a written complaint if I had similar treatment.
The Doctor was very nice and helpful and asked if I wanted a scan...I said sure. So got to watch the peanut bouncing about happily. Does anyone know if you can tell if your baby has epilepsy from a scan cause it was so energetic I wondered if it was normal. Heart beat was around 160bpm.
Will go tomorrow to normal GP and see what she says.


----------



## mummy2o

I am happy that Viet and klcuk3 both got really good BFP. FX that they will be sticky for you.

Glad everything is going ok Libby.


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Glad baby is doing well Libby!

Congrats Viet and Klcuk3!!!

afm, Got my bloods drawn friday so they can see how far along i am. Normally they post it online, but they didnt. So now i am just sitting here worrying and cant wait to call them monday to see where my range is!
I am supposed to get an early scan done which they will schedule based on what my hcg levels come back at.

This wait is agony.....Tomorrow will be the same spot in my m/c where the pain started. So I am just praying right now to get through week 5 without pain.


----------



## Libbysmum

Hey good morning to you. We all slept in here after yesterdays dramatics. Feeling more relaxed today. Hoping the tests go well for you Army. The pathology lady told me that the blood tests tend to hurt a bit more while you are pregnant. I had really faint line on the urine test at the Dr's but my hcg levels were super high. Hoping you get nice high numbers!


----------



## Starry Night

Libby - glad to hear your baby is doing well! I think some babies are just more energetic. Do you have any reasons to fear epilepsy? Is it in your family? I had a lot of scans with DS and sometimes he was sleepy, other times he kicked and rolled and other times he was flat-out twitchy. Now, as a one year old he can not sit still! He is so wiggly! Maybe you're just carrying a super-active child. lol

Army - crossing my fingers for you that your hcg comes back nice and high!

AFM - just waiting for my spotting to end so I can officially get to TTC!


----------



## Libbysmum

Stary I already have one of those! Was hoping for a snuggly quiet baby this time round. LOL


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Finally got a hold of a nurse and she gave me my numbers over the phone. At 4wks 4days it is 721 :happydance: From what I read online, that is pretty normal.

The only weird thing is when I asked her what my numbers were, she was reading the notes on my file and she said it says your results were abnormal. Then she told me it was 721. 
I dont see why they would be abnormal :shrug: This was my one and only blood draw.


----------



## Libbysmum

That is weird...I hope all is okay there and maybe she just got some misinformation. Seriously I wish doctors and nurses would be more sensitive. That isn't the stuff to be saying over a phone...if there is a problem they should get you in and sit you down and explain what is up ya know?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

I heard back from the nurse again who talked to my doctor and my doctor said that my numbers are reassuring and that when she sees me on monday they can do a scan to see baby and hopefully see the hb! :) :happydance:


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Happy New Year!

Glad everything is looking ok Libby.

Armywife: What a scare they must have given you. How can they tell anything from just one blood draw? Don't they need to have a second one to compare it to? 

AFM: New Years was ok... we went to a big party and i was pretty boring being the only sober person, but I guess I have to get used to it. Luckily everyone else was so drunk they didn't even seem to notice! 

I really want to get into my doctor and have this all confirmed and have an ultrasound, but I think I'll just wait it out... I'll call once I'm past the 5 week mark, as that's when I miscarried in the past. Plus I'm sure it would be hard to find anything this early in an ultrasound, so it might just leave me more worried!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! Happy New Year!
> 
> Glad everything is looking ok Libby.
> 
> Armywife: What a scare they must have given you. How can they tell anything from just one blood draw? Don't they need to have a second one to compare it to?
> 
> AFM: New Years was ok... we went to a big party and i was pretty boring being the only sober person, but I guess I have to get used to it. Luckily everyone else was so drunk they didn't even seem to notice!
> 
> I really want to get into my doctor and have this all confirmed and have an ultrasound, but I think I'll just wait it out... I'll call once I'm past the 5 week mark, as that's when I miscarried in the past. Plus I'm sure it would be hard to find anything this early in an ultrasound, so it might just leave me more worried!

yah exactly! my thinking too. They had nothing to compare it to...
.I dont like my clinic lol....Its such a crowded busy clinic , they dont know you by name, they know you by number lol

I know usually by 6wks then can see hb through vaginal ultrasound..but i know what you mean....Its so much worry in these first few weeks.
:hugs: Im right there with ya.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I am happy that Viet and klcuk3 both got really good BFP. FX that they will be sticky for you.
> 
> Glad everything is going ok Libby.

Congratulations viet and klcuk3!! Lovely bfp's xxxxx


----------



## Starry Night

I'm glad that the doctor was more reassuring, Armywife! Hopefully, you can get the scan and see a nice heart beat.


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> hey Flapjack, It was great... I got to see the baby peanut jumping around everywhere. He or she even posed for a photo and waved to everyone. They say my risk of downs or other genetic disorder is low...hooray! Have you had your scan yet?

Yep I had my scan. I haven't had any results back from it yet though. It was fab. Glad all seems fine with bleeding. Take care of yourself hun :hugs:



vietmamsie said:


> ok... lines are continuing to darken up. They showed up within a few seconds and are clear on each of the tests I took. I showed them to my husband, he glanced at them from about a meter away and said, "oh yeah, your pregnant!"




klcuk3 said:


> Sorry been AWOL over Xmas was busy travelling between lots of family. Hope you all had a good Xmas x
> 
> I caved in and tested this evening 6 days before period due and got this
> 
> Anyone wanna be bump buddies?

Eeeep! Congrats you two! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



ArmyWife1984 said:


> yah exactly! my thinking too. They had nothing to compare it to...
> .I dont like my clinic lol....Its such a crowded busy clinic , they dont know you by name, they know you by number lol
> 
> I know usually by 6wks then can see hb through vaginal ultrasound..but i know what you mean....Its so much worry in these first few weeks.
> :hugs: Im right there with ya.

GL at your dildo cam scan! The bean is sooooo teeny tiny, but still amazing!

Happy New Year to every lovely on this thread :dust:


----------



## ArmyWife1984

flapjack10 said:


> GL at your dildo cam scan! The bean is sooooo teeny tiny, but still amazing!
> 
> Happy New Year to every lovely on this thread :dust:

Dildo cam scan!!!! :rofl: Never heard it called that but makes perfect sense!!!!


----------



## Libbysmum

LOL I hate having the transvaginal scans it always makes me feel weird afterwards. DH was not so keen about it either but yes they can see more clearly with it that way apparently. Dang tilted uterus!


----------



## Starry Night

I don't mind them but man, the lube they use is freezing cold! I get the shivers just thinking about it.


----------



## mummy2o

Just wondering how everyone is doing? Also is it just me and Starry TTC atm in here?


----------



## flapjack10

I'm good hun! How are you?

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

I noticed this thread went a little quiet.

I'm doing good! Waiting for my second scan on Friday. Fingers crossed we see something. Last week it was too early and nothing could be seen. No bleeding or major cramps so far, so I'm feeling hopeful.

How are you?


----------



## flapjack10

FX Viet! Thinking of you!

xxx


----------



## ArmyWife1984

i had my scan yesterday, It went well! Got to see lil bean and a flickering hb!! :happydance:
HB was at 96-97bpm.....made me a lil nervous because once I got home i started googling :dohh:

Im just a tad of shy of the normal 103-126 so trying to relax and not read too much into it. :wacko:
Next appt is at 9wks.. on the 28th.


----------



## flapjack10

STAY AWAY FROM DR.GOOGLE AW! THAT IS AN ORDER!

So happy for you :dance:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm good. I think I just entered the dreaded tww. I'm getting spots like no tomorrow and my nipples are sore. On the plus side I've actually ovulated on time for the first time since the mc so hopefully will get the full 14 day lp not just 12


----------



## flapjack10

I hope you get a BFP so you don't know how long your LP is! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Happy new year!! Hope your all ok xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Ladies! 

I can't remember if I updated you all... last week I went back to my doctors and they did an u/s to find that there was still some retained product (shocker!)... so I had a D&C yesterday. Feeling really crampy and light bleeding today. Hopefully it goes away by the end of the week. I have my post op appointment on the 25th. But I may start TTC in two weeks (assuming the bleeding goes away and my uterus goes back to normal). 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, mummyclo!

I keep getting pinching pains which makes me think of ovulation but the pinching pains switch sides from day to day. I think my hormones are playing mind tricks on me this cycle. It's only my first full cycle since the m/c so I was kind of expecting things to go kind of funny but I would like to know when to expect AF or when to test. Ah well. Will keep BD'ing and hope for the best.


----------



## flapjack10

aknqtpie - :hugs: Hope you're ok. Take it easy hun.

StarryNight - Keep goin'! :sex: :)


----------



## mummy2o

aknqtpie: I'm sorry you had to go through all that :( Hopefully you'll get your BFP soon now everything is all ok :)

Starry: I love mind games. I think we bring them onto ourselves at times. We should just try and ignore them as much as possible. I always read to much into them!


----------



## aknqtpie

It's okay, I am glad it was finally done... I wish I would of had it sooner. I felt kinda crappy yesterday, and was doped up on monday. But today I feel back to normal.


----------



## Starry Night

Glad you're starting to feel more normal. I really hope this is the end of the drama for you and you can get back to TTC your rainbow.


----------



## aknqtpie

Ugh, me too... 

I am still debating whether or not to start trying in 2 weeks... or wait a full cycle to start trying. Part of me doesn't want to wait since this has been a 3 month ordeal already.


----------



## Starry Night

It can be a tough/scary choice especially when doctors can't agree when it's best to start trying again. I just go by whether or not I'm ready because there is no consensus if it is safe or not and I'm impatient. I think your body will let you know if you're ready. My first AF was so messed up with all sorts of gook that I'm glad that circumstances prevented me from trying before AF.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yeah, I guess it depends on how fast I heal up from this. So far it looks like the bleeding is lightening up pretty quick. So hopefully it stops in the next few days!


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie: Sorry you have to go through all this. Hopefully they got it all this time around and things will look up from here. I think you should go ahead and try, if your body isn't ready for a baby, then you won't get pg. If you do, then it's probably ready. I always thought one of the reasons they want you to wait is to build back up your vitamins and minerals... you've already have three months of getting your levels back. I say go for it!


----------



## Libbysmum

how are you going Viet? Hope your tests go well tomorrow!


----------



## vietmamsie

Libbysmum said:


> how are you going Viet? Hope your tests go well tomorrow!

Yeah, I'm super excited! MY husband is coming with me this time and we're hoping to see something and that everything is fine in there. I feel like after this appointment, it will all feel real and be a little more for sure (that is if everything is going smoothly!) Fingers crossed and positive vibes!


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi Viet!! Hope your appointment goes good! Can't wait to hear about it! 

I decided I am not going to wait until AF shows.. I have waited long enough!!!! I am feeling a lot better..and bleeding has pretty much stopped. :)


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, aknqtpie! Have fun as you work to catch that eggie! :dust:

viet - good luck with your tests. Sending positive vibes your way.

I think I'm getting sick again. :nope: No! Why, Universe, why???? Please just be a cold! I can handle a cold!


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: Good luck with your test. Hope you get good results :D

Aknqtpie: I honestly don't blame you. You've waited far to long as it is.

Starry: I get a cold every time I ovulate. So without fail I know roughly when to dtd.


----------



## jennyb86uk

Hello ladies. I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while, ttc was really getting me down and so I just needed a little while away, just to take a break from the stress of it all. 

Well today, I was supposed to go an renew my restraint training for work, and it's usually a day of me and my colleagues throwing other around and jumping on each other, so last night I did an Internet cheapy test "just in case". I didn't "feel" pregnant at all, and at first it was neg, and so I though "well that's that" but I left it on the side, and when I looked again an hour later, there was a second line. I thought it was an evap line, but had never got one of those before on these tests, but annoyingly it was my last one, so this morning I went to sainsburys before work, because it wa niggling in my mind, and used a clear blue digital, and I got my BFP!! 

Still stunned right now. All that charting and monitors and everything, and I fall just when I least expected it! Still nervously and cautiously pregnant though.


----------



## Starry Night

Awesome!! Congratulations on your bfp!! I love the stories where they come and surprise you like that.

Understandably, you are nervous so enjoy each day! You're pregnant!!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Jenny!!! Congrats!


----------



## flapjack10

Congrats Jenny! :dance:

Xxx


----------



## mummy2o

congratulations jenny.

AFM I might have got IB as it was light pink when I wiped earlier and I'm not due for another week and a half.


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> Hello ladies. I'm sorry I haven't been around for a while, ttc was really getting me down and so I just needed a little while away, just to take a break from the stress of it all.
> 
> Well today, I was supposed to go an renew my restraint training for work, and it's usually a day of me and my colleagues throwing other around and jumping on each other, so last night I did an Internet cheapy test "just in case". I didn't "feel" pregnant at all, and at first it was neg, and so I though "well that's that" but I left it on the side, and when I looked again an hour later, there was a second line. I thought it was an evap line, but had never got one of those before on these tests, but annoyingly it was my last one, so this morning I went to sainsburys before work, because it wa niggling in my mind, and used a clear blue digital, and I got my BFP!!
> 
> Still stunned right now. All that charting and monitors and everything, and I fall just when I least expected it! Still nervously and cautiously pregnant though.

Jenny so happy for you! Congratulations :hugs: sticky baby dust :dust::dust:


----------



## vietmamsie

Jenny, that's wonderful news!


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet.. How did your Dr. appointment go?


----------



## Starry Night

mummy2o said:


> congratulations jenny.
> 
> AFM I might have got IB as it was light pink when I wiped earlier and I'm not due for another week and a half.

Oooh, exciting!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

And you might be right about the colds coinciding with ovulation. Got loads of stretchy stuff last night. We had already BD'd two days in a row so we're waiting until sometime today to try again.


----------



## flapjack10

GL Mummy! 

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

I honestly don't know what is going on. Its getting heavy almost period like. Is there any possibly thing to bring on a period a week and a half early?


----------



## flapjack10

You could be having a shorter LP. If it turns into definite AF I'd go see your doctor. Do you take any vitamins? 

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

I don't know what to call it. Count yesterday as cd1 of my cycle as it was really heavy and was like a period and really thought it was and today nothing. Not even a trickle. I know I have pretty short periods but I think a 1 day period is even pushing it for me.

Well an hour later its in full AF mode so I will be making an appointment tomorrow. I have started taking pregnacare conception first time this month. The only other thing it could possible be is my periods fixing itself to pre-miscarriage cycle, as if that was the case I would be due around now. But I've gone 5 months now :/ Anyway maybe doctor will give me some ideas :)


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: I hope you figure things out.

AFM - starting to play the "is that a sign" game. I'm not even sure I am in my tww!! :wacko: I've only ever conceived on cycles 40 days or longer so to hope for a bfp on a 28 day cycle seems absurd. Right now I think I may be reading into things or that my body is still topsy-turvy and playing mind games on me. When (if?) my next AF comes I will be an absolute wreck.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I don't know what to call it. Count yesterday as cd1 of my cycle as it was really heavy and was like a period and really thought it was and today nothing. Not even a trickle. I know I have pretty short periods but I think a 1 day period is even pushing it for me.
> 
> Well an hour later its in full AF mode so I will be making an appointment tomorrow. I have started taking pregnacare conception first time this month. The only other thing it could possible be is my periods fixing itself to pre-miscarriage cycle, as if that was the case I would be due around now. But I've gone 5 months now :/ Anyway maybe doctor will give me some ideas :)

It's happened to me second cycle after mc, i started spotting 10 days early and thought it was IB but it turned into full blown AF for no reason! But obviously since then I have been having really long cycles so it makes even less sense, crazy bodies! Go to you GP xx


----------



## mummy2o

I have the doctor book next monday after telephone today. She's explained after looking at me I'll either go for an U/S and see how everything is or testing. Sounds promising though.


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie said:


> Viet.. How did your Dr. appointment go?

Sorry I haven't properly checked in here for a few days. I had my appointment on Friday and everything looked normal and healthy, but I'm measuring behind by 6 days. Basically our dates have to right because we only DTD a few times this cycle right around when FF predicted my O. (remember, we were on a break) But then the doctor looked from a different angle and saw what she thought was a second sac... twins! My husband turned white, and I almost passed out. 

The doctor said twins would explain why I'm measuring so late, but she isn't sure. After looking at all the photos for a while, she determined that it could either twins or a cyst. Basically its just too early to tell. I'm headed back on Thursday for a follow up. I'm even more nervous and excited! I told my parents because if it is twins, we're going to need a lot of help and better that they start preparing now than later. We're all pretty excited, except for the hubs who seems to think twins is the result of bad Karma! He'll come around! It will be a lot more work with two, but I'm up for the challenge!


----------



## Libbysmum

Viet! How exciting! And terrifying! I dread that they'll say twins each time I get pregnant! My old school friend is having twins soon...two girls- identical. She already has a little boy so she is happy and scared at the same time.

I finally got my first Hospital appointment for Monday! About bloody time!


----------



## vietmamsie

Libbysmum said:


> Viet! How exciting! And terrifying! I dread that they'll say twins each time I get pregnant! My old school friend is having twins soon...two girls- identical. She already has a little boy so she is happy and scared at the same time.
> 
> I finally got my first Hospital appointment for Monday! About bloody time!

Yeah, pretty freaked out right about now. But we'll take what we can get! Twins would be pretty special. We're really trying to brace ourselves for twins at this point, but who knows, it might just be a cyst or water sac or nothing at all. Everything is just so small and hard to see at this point. 

You haven't seen a doctor yet? Wow! Your already 16 weeks! Are you showing yet?


----------



## Libbysmum

I have seen my local GP. But there was a mix up with the referral letter to the hospital. They assumed it was for the previous pregnancy which we lost the baby in a mc. So my GP had to resend the information and referral letter again! So I was happy to get a text from the hospital today about an appointment. The lady at the antenatal clinic said I should get some paperwork in the mail this week sometime. Yes, I have a belly already popping out. Will try to attach a photo.:flower: This was last week.
 



Attached Files:







@15 WEEKS.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Starry Night

Viet - I hear you on the being excited and terrified. Good luck with your appointment on Thursday. At least they are not keeping you waiting overly long.

Part of me would love twins because I still kind of want 3 children but not sure if I want the stress of being pregnant again or the whole TTC debacle/roller coaster after I finally get my rainbow #2.


----------



## mummy2o

That is exciting news viet. FX its twins for you then :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Libbysmum said:


> I have seen my local GP. But there was a mix up with the referral letter to the hospital. They assumed it was for the previous pregnancy which we lost the baby in a mc. So my GP had to resend the information and referral letter again! So I was happy to get a text from the hospital today about an appointment. The lady at the antenatal clinic said I should get some paperwork in the mail this week sometime. Yes, I have a belly already popping out. Will try to attach a photo.:flower: This was last week.

Lovely bump xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby: Your bump looks great! SO beautiful!

Mummy: Not sure we should be crossing any fingers that it's twins... we were hoping and planning for just one, but obviously we'll take whatever comes our way! I honestly just hadn't even thought twins were a possibility.

Starry: If we have twins, it would guarantee us having two kids and prevent many future argument between me and my husband. I've always wanted one or two, but my husband is pretty firm on just wanting one.


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet.. Yay for everything checking out good! As for twins.. I think I would be terrified, but would make it work. My DH also only wants 1.. But I want 2... So it would solve that issue! Lol


----------



## Starry Night

This reminds me of a conversation I had with DH back in 2009 when TTC was still a few months in the future. He was determined we'd only have 2 kids and at the time I wanted 4. I also naively thought I'd love pregnancy and whined that if we had twins then I'd never get to experience it again. So he told me that I was allowed to get pregnant twice. lol Didn't know a man was the boss of my uterus. Women's lib indeed!

He has changed his tune since then. He's open to 3 kids but we both agreed that we'd be happy with 2 depending on how many tries it takes to get a second and/or how hard my second child's pregnancy is on me (my son's pregnancy was brutal)


----------



## vietmamsie

I think I have fantasised pregnancy a bit too much... thinking and hoping that it will be a really magical experience and I'll love it and want to experience it a second time. I can't help but been a little let down that if it is twins, there is no way I'll get to experience it again. But now that I am a couple weeks pregnant, I just feel tired and out of it. Maybe I'll be happy to only have to go through it all once?


----------



## mummy2o

I'm one of those people who had the easiest pregnancy in the world. The only complaint is my son was a pretty active baby and was always kicking and moving around. Other than that I wouldn't have known I was pregnant besides the missed periods that is. OH wants 4-5 and I'm happy having one more, so I guess we'll see if there are more little ones in the future.


----------



## Libbysmum

Viet- totally hear you...I use to do a lot of babysitting etc when I was younger cause I love kids but having your own is a whole new ball game! The tiredness should ease up in your 2nd trimester. I got pretty mild morning sickness around week 6-10 then it seemed to go. It isn't all rosey and smooth sailing for everyone.


----------



## vietmamsie

I feel bad complaining, I mean it actually hasn't been that bad, I just have a hard time at work and actually DOING anything because I'm so tired. Once I get home and put my feet up I feel ok.

But I am having one really awful symptom: Pimples. Luckily they aren't on my face as much as my shoulders, chest and boobs. There are even a few on my lower back. They are really big and painful... like massive. It hurts to have my bra straps sit on my shoulders. I really hope they don't scar.


----------



## mummy2o

Just a quick update. I went to the doctors who are going to do bloods when my next period comes. Going to take a test tomorrow just to make sure I didn't just have some insanely heavy IB though as I was talking to a mate the other day said she thought she just got her period early but ended up being IB as they dated here 3 weeks earlier on her scan, but I'm not holding out much luck.


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck with your testing, mummy. Hope it was just heavy IB. If not, I hope the tests at the doctors prove that this was a one-time anomaly and you can get back to TTC your rainbow.

I don't think I updated this thread yet. I got a bfn this morning so my hormones are just playing tricks on me. The best case scenario is these were ovulation signs just really intense so I could still be "in it" this cycle. But that means more waiting.

It usually takes me about 5 months to get a bfp so really hoping it goes a bit quicker this time. I know 5 months is not very long and definitely within the realm of normal but waiting is so hard.


----------



## aknqtpie

Mummy - Fx'd it was IB

Starry - Fx'd you get your BFP..

AFM - AF started today.. two weeks after D&C.. I have read in a few places that it isn't abnormal for that to happen.. so I am going to go with it.


----------



## Starry Night

I got my AF two weeks after my bleeding stopped so I would definitely count that as AF. Good luck as you start TTC!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have my post-D&C appointment on friday too. So I can clarify at that time.


----------



## mummy2o

Aknqtpie yay for AF. Hopefully you'll ovulate in the next few weeks. I don't think its abnormal. I bleed two weeks after I had my son. So its possible.

I'm hormonal as hell though I just shouted at OH as he didn't want a chinese and then 5 minutes later crying about it. I just think if its PMS it would be over already!


----------



## aknqtpie

I have been PMSy all weekend.. so that could make sense.. hahaha. 

Today I am curled up in bed with a book and my laptop.. It is a holiday here..so no work :-D


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Libby: Your bump looks great! SO beautiful!
> 
> Mummy: Not sure we should be crossing any fingers that it's twins... we were hoping and planning for just one, but obviously we'll take whatever comes our way! I honestly just hadn't even thought twins were a possibility.
> 
> Starry: If we have twins, it would guarantee us having two kids and prevent many future argument between me and my husband. I've always wanted one or two, but my husband is pretty firm on just wanting one.

Viets any update?? Is it twins?? Xxxx


----------



## vietmamsie

forgot to update over here... It's One!!! Not twins! Phew! Huge sigh of relief!

I had a scan last friday... showed one sac, looking good, measuring 5 weeks 5 days, which means this little pup managed 8 days of growth in just 6 days! Plus it means it has almost caught up to the date I should be.. 6 weeks 3 days at the time of the scan. Looking good! No heart beat yet, but the doctor said that is normal and won't start until week 6. I have my next appointment on the 31st. Hoping everything is growing and doing well in there until then. one woman in the pregnancy thread I follow found out her baby stopped growing after she had already heard a heart beat. I feel so badly for her, and it has gotten me worried... doctor google is being consulted often over here.


----------



## Libbysmum

yes, that happened to us with our mc we had seen the hb at 6weeks3days but I had spotting around 11wks and had a scan where they said there was no hb and baby had stopped growing around 7wks...it was horrible. The pregnancy forum I am in there have been so many women had losses. Everyone of them brings a tear to my eye. So sad :( Will be praying for a healthy full term baby for you ladies. :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Soooooooo quiet! Am I the only one left :cry:


----------



## mummy2o

Nope still here. Waiting for AF to show up so I can have bloods done. Yay me. Or a BFP, I wouldn't complain either way. Hows the wedding planning going?


----------



## Starry Night

I'm here too. Plan on testing tomorrow but do not feel good about my chances AT ALL. My period is due here on Saturday so if the test is negative then I am definitely not testing until I'm several days late...probably next Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am still here.. waiting to Ovulate.. hopefully this weekend!


----------



## markswife10

Still here. cycle 6 since the MC and on CD3. le sigh.


----------



## Starry Night

Well...it was as expected....:bfn:. *sighs* The lack of change in boobs really is my big give away. I know I'm only 12dpo but hpts are so accurate these days that without any real symptoms and a negative test the writing is on the wall. With my long cycles I only get 2 more tries before my angel Sweet Pea's due date at the end of May. That really sucks.

Looks like I'm stuck having secret sex while my parents are over next month.:dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Mine due date was on my son's birthday so makes it really easy not to forget, so I guess it will be a mixed emotional day. I have until mid April, so still a couple of tries. Still having my FX for this month though. OH is out of order right now as he has an infection and I don't want it near me, so despite his efforts he can wait until its gone :)

Markswife you m/c the same day as me so I guess its my cycle 6 also, although I have not been counting.


----------



## vietmamsie

hey Ladies, looks like I'm back after all. My baby was always measuring a few days behind, but at my ultrasound yesterday it was measuring 6 weeks 5 days when I should have been 8 weeks 3 days. There was no heartbeat and the fetus appeared to have never grown properly. 

I had to take some meds which made me really sick yesterday.. i think they help to soften everything up in there and on Saturday I'll go to the hospital for 12 hours, take more meds and wait for everything to pass. Since it will be monitored I'll have a few ultrasounds while I'm there to check if everything comes out or not.

pretty crushed... did I mention its my birthday as well? And I leave for Thailand on Sunday?


----------



## Libbysmum

oh Viet! I am so sad to hear this! What horrible timing too! You must be so upset! :( Hugs for you my dear!


----------



## Sophiasmom

Viet!! I'm so sorry!!!


----------



## kmwilletts

jaggers said:


> Just wondering of those who did m/c and then get a BFP before AF arrived did everything go ok? Did you have another m/c? Did you think it was related to waiting or not waiting?

Hi there,

I had the same questions you did after my loss. I had my loss December of 2012 and I was 12 wks 1 day along. DH and I decided to try again right before he had to go away to work, and we conceived on January 2nd. My rainbow girl is here and I'm happier than ever :) I do have to admit I had complications, which were likely due to the D&C that was performed, resulting in some scar tissue in my uterus and caused me to have complete placenta previa and I ultimately needed a c section to have my daughter. That being said, everything worked out fine in the end and I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## markswife10

Big big hugs Viet!!! :( :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry about your loss and the timing :( 

Mummy2o, I didn't realize we MC the same day. :hugs: I hope our cycle is coming up. It gets old going month after month with no results :(


----------



## Starry Night

:cry: viet, I am so crushed for you! These awful m/c's have no respect for timing or special days or the fact some ladies have already had more than their fair share of losses. So cruel. :nope:

I'm so sorry for you loss. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Oh Viet, I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: Take care sweetie :hugs: xxxx


----------



## mummy2o

So sorry Viet :hugs: Hopefully your holiday will take you mind off things, just enjoy it as much as you can.


----------



## mummy2o

Viet, I decided you might need some encouragement right now and reasons not to give up. I then thought about it and decided you might be like flapjack. She like you has had 3 miscarriages, she probably thought she was never able to carry a baby, (I don't know flapjack should come and help me out with her story) but baby no.4 just stuck. The pregnancy tests kept getting dark, and now she's almost half way through her pregnancy.

AFM I am currently sitting in the two week wait. I have picked up on an ovulation sign my nipples get sore for a little bit. In theory my AF should be here on valentines day, but we'll see.


----------



## Watkinla

Hi ladies!
I am new to this site and would love to find some support! Recently lost my first due to a blighted ovum at 7.5 weeks :( had to have a d&c 3 weeks ago on 1/15/13. Surgery went well, no bleeding really except for one day exactly a week after. I was taking HPTs to follow the drop in hormones, had a faint positive last Thursday and by Saturday it was negative! My question is when will I ovulate as I would like to try right away. I thought as soon as the hcg was gone O would take place, but I have been checking my temps and OPKs and nothing. Temps are low, back to pre O temps before mc, and OPKs only a faint LH line. If I count the day of D&C as cycle day 1 today is cycle day 21, shouldn't I have ovulated by now? I am so confused! My clear blue fertility monitor says high for the last few days but negative OPKs since my negative hpt. For those of you that were tracking after your loss when did you ovulate?


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi watkinla So sorry for your loss :hugs: 

I had a natural m/c at approx 6 wks on nov 19th. I started using opks at cd 12 counting cd 1 at nov. 19th. I normally O like clockwork every month on cd 14 but each opk only had a faint second line. 
I kept using them and finally on cd 22 I got an extremely pos. opk.
I was surprised because the day before that my opk didn't even have a hint of a second line.
10 days later got my bfp.

So for me I o'd a lot later than normal. Not sure with D & C what day you would count as cd 1 but i would def. keep using opks.

I dont temp at all so no help to you there. 

Hope you get a bfp too! :hugs:


----------



## Watkinla

Thanks Armywife and congrats on the BFP!!! I can only hope that I am as lucky as you! I keep thinking that the next OPK will be positive but no such luck! After your mc do you know when all the hcg was out of your system? Did you ever take a hpt to test before O? I have heard that once hcg hits zero you ovulate, but some people say it happens immediately and some say that once it hits zero your cycle restarts at day 1 and then you ovulate 2 weeks later. Just wish I knew what my body is up too!


----------



## aknqtpie

My guess is you may O about 2 weeks after reaching 0. My m/c circumstance was abnormal, and when I had my D&C I was back to zero. I started bleeding similar to aF two weeks after my d&c. I believe I ovulated anywhere from Sat- Monday which were cd13-15 from my AF type bleeding.


----------



## flapjack10

mummy2o said:


> Viet, I decided you might need some encouragement right now and reasons not to give up. I then thought about it and decided you might be like flapjack. She like you has had 3 miscarriages, she probably thought she was never able to carry a baby, (I don't know flapjack should come and help me out with her story) but baby no.4 just stuck. The pregnancy tests kept getting dark, and now she's almost half way through her pregnancy.
> 
> AFM I am currently sitting in the two week wait. I have picked up on an ovulation sign my nipples get sore for a little bit. In theory my AF should be here on valentines day, but we'll see.

Yes, I definitely felt like I was broken after the 3rd MC and it took a lot to start TTC again. When the results from the Recurrent Miscarriage Clinic came back as normal, it was so confusing. I wanted a reason why this had happened, but some things are never to be explained.... Those are the things that really make you a stronger person in the end. 

I'm halfway through my 4th pregnancy the furthest I have ever been. There are times I really didn't think it would ever happen.

I really am a believer in positive thinking (although if you look back at some of my posts on here - it's difficult to be positive alllll the time)! The memories don't go away though; the blood on the tissue, the lightened lines, the empty womb on the sonograph. They're always with you and they are painful, but it's the most worthwhile journey ever. I really do believe that I appreciate this pregnancy and my baby so much more for everything I went through last year. I won't forget my angel babies, and I'm thankful I got to experience the joy of seeing those BFPs- something some women never get to see.

Sometimes, I feel like a fool for getting my hopes up and thinking that my other pregnancies were going to last, but you can't live like that. Hope is a great thing and I cling onto it everyday.

You will get there, Viet. I promise you there are women out there who've been through the same thing. It feels like the world is full of successful pregnancies and babies. Nobody talks about the miscarriages and the heartache that led to them. 

We'll be here to support you, don't give up :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Flapjack, have you had your morphology scan yet? Ours is tomorrow. All the best for this little bean...I am sure you will be a wonderful mother :) Keep those positive thoughts!


----------



## vietmamsie

Flapjack: Thank you so much. I hope we can be as lucky as you and the 4th time is our charm! 

We are prepared for other options... adoption is a a really good idea for us and after a 4th mc we will start looking into it for sure. However, for now I will try and enjoy our holiday (we're in Thailand now) and we will start planning our extended trip to India for this fall (it's been our back up plan for a while now to go to India If we aren't pg by this summer) Lots to look forward to, baby or not, in 2013! 

Thanks for the support girls!


----------



## Starry Night

Whatever route you choose, I'm sure you and your OH will be wonderful parents. Have a wonderful vacation!

I have also lost 3 babies but I'm lucky in that I do have a living child and he came in between my two lost pregnancies so that breaks up the sorrow. Also, when I lost his twin I had to be brave and strong for his sake and well, it was admittedly relieving to at least still be pregnant especially as I didn't know there was twins until I lost one.


----------



## mummy2o

viet: have you tried acupuncture whilst actually pregnant to help carry the baby through the 1st trimester? I know someone I worked with having 5-6 losses and thought they had nothing to loose in trying it and they went on to have a health baby. They swear it helped.


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> Thanks Flapjack, have you had your morphology scan yet? Ours is tomorrow. All the best for this little bean...I am sure you will be a wonderful mother :) Keep those positive thoughts!

Is that the 20 week scan? Got it next Friday - so very excited!

Thinking of you all! You will get there.

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Flapjack: Thank you so much. I hope we can be as lucky as you and the 4th time is our charm!
> 
> We are prepared for other options... adoption is a a really good idea for us and after a 4th mc we will start looking into it for sure. However, for now I will try and enjoy our holiday (we're in Thailand now) and we will start planning our extended trip to India for this fall (it's been our back up plan for a while now to go to India If we aren't pg by this summer) Lots to look forward to, baby or not, in 2013!
> 
> Thanks for the support girls!

Viets so sorry for your loss :cry::hugs: hope your resting up, thinking of you xxxx


----------



## aknqtpie

One week till testing... I think I might start testing on the 13th (which I think will be 10dpo).. but I am terrified about getting a BFN.. so we will see.


----------



## Libbysmum

flapjack10 said:


> Libbysmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Flapjack, have you had your morphology scan yet? Ours is tomorrow. All the best for this little bean...I am sure you will be a wonderful mother :) Keep those positive thoughts!
> 
> Is that the 20 week scan? Got it next Friday - so very excited!
> 
> Thinking of you all! You will get there.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

How exciting for you! We were told by one place that they wouldn't fit us in until Feb 22nd so we phoned around a few other places and got the scan done on DH's day off so he could come and see too. :thumbup: There was no way I could be patient enough to wait til 22nd Feb! :blue: it's a boy! DH is pretty stoked to be having a son.


----------



## mummy2o

aknqtpie: I shall be sending some sticky dust your way then.

AFM AF is due today. She has 2 and a half hours to show. If not test in the morning. I'm sure my son will wake me up nice and early.


----------



## aknqtpie

:dust: to you!! Hope you have a BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, mummy! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## jennyb86uk

I'm so sorry for your loss viets. I hope your holiday is helping you r+r.

I'm 8 weeks now, got a little bleed at 6 weeks and went to the epu, where they did a scan and saw a sac and yolk, went back after 2 weeks and baby was there with a good strong heartbeat. 

I'm still paranoid about everything. I looked it up and my chance of miscarriage now is 1.5%. It's never going to be good enough until its 0.


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay Jenny!!! I am glad everything is going well!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad everything is going well for you Jenny.

AFM she showed up just as I was going to bed last night. On the plus side my cycles are now back to normal 28 days cycles, yay and I have bloods to be done in the next few days. Its been a year now, so time to get us checked out :)


----------



## Starry Night

Has it been a year since your m/c or a year since you started TTC? Either way, hope your appointment goes well. And it is a good feeling to get your cycles back. Hope this means your rainbow is not too far behind!!

Jenny - glad to hear your baby is doing well. I am sorry you had that scare but I think the strong heartbeat is a good sign.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi ladies hope your all doing well.

Quick update, got the semen analysis back and my partner has a low sperm count, so on top of the fact that I havn't ovulated in 9months, the odds of a BFP are looking less than great lol

But then I am holding on the the fact that I did get pregnant naturally once before so there is still hope. Anyone know anything about low sperm count and how to improve it? Everything else was good with the little swimmers its just there is half as many as you would expect.


----------



## flapjack10

Hey hun,

Sorry about your OH's low sperm count, but yes, you have done it before and you will do it again! Just takes one spermy to meet that egg. Just need to get them into that position! I'm not sure about boosting sperm count, but I'm sure someone will have ideas. I'll just wish you all the luck in the world!

xxx


----------



## aknqtpie

Emmy - Are they going to look at putting you on clomid or something like that? 

There are a lot of herbs and such that can help sperm count... I bet there are a few threads out there on them. Wish I could help!! :)


----------



## jennyb86uk

I've heard that zinc is good for sperm count, and have you tried Angus castus? It's good for regulating your cycle. I used royal jelly, and was pregnant the first time 3 months after using it, and 2 months after that again.


----------



## xxemmyxx

jennyb86uk said:


> I've heard that zinc is good for sperm count, and have you tried Angus castus? It's good for regulating your cycle. I used royal jelly, and was pregnant the first time 3 months after using it, and 2 months after that again.

I just bought him wellman vitamins for fertility and I take pregnacare conception, I started taking agnus castus but when I ran out I never bought anymore, I need to get some more as I know it can take 3 months to have an affect. Never heard of royal jelly though...maybe I need to visit holland and Barrett!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry to hear that emmy. I remember your post saying they didn't need to test his sperm, but I guess they were right to test him just in case. As you have said you got pregnant once before, you will do so again. You'll get that rainbow baby one day.

AFM had to go to the doctors twice to get bloods done. The first time the nurse was rubbish and gave up trying to find a vein! It was the only appointment in the 4 day slot they had. So they made me one this afternoon and she managed after 30 minutes and pricking me twice in different arms. I hate getting bloods done.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I'm sorry to hear that emmy. I remember your post saying they didn't need to test his sperm, but I guess they were right to test him just in case. As you have said you got pregnant once before, you will do so again. You'll get that rainbow baby one day.
> 
> AFM had to go to the doctors twice to get bloods done. The first time the nurse was rubbish and gave up trying to find a vein! It was the only appointment in the 4 day slot they had. So they made me one this afternoon and she managed after 30 minutes and pricking me twice in different arms. I hate getting bloods done.

We had to get the SA for them to refer us to fertility clinic and I assumed it was just me who was causing all the problems, OH has to get tested again cus apparently unless its low twice it's not conclusive, I guess he could of been having a bad day lol
Now we have the SA results they will refer us, going back on Friday to the GP to discuss the next steps, it's such a long process, it's taking forever!!

Why did you have bloods taken? I'm the same they can never find a vein and they waste my time coming and going on different days just to get some blood! 
Seriously considering going private if we do need assisted conception, my dad said he would help us pay xx


----------



## Starry Night

What's royal jelly?

emmy - I'm sorry about your OH's low sperm count but at least you already have proof that it doesn't have to stop you from getting pregnant again. I hope you can get the help you need.

Nurses have a tough time finding veins in me too. When we were tracking my hcg after my latest loss it was always the same thing: poke, poke, swivelling the needle in my arm, poke and poke some more. My left arm is much better so I would just put it out but some nurses thought they knew best. It's even worse when I need an IV.


----------



## Libbysmum

I think Royal Jelly is the same as petroleum jelly?


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks for the acupuncture tip.... I did it for months and never got my BFP's until I stopped. It did help to regulate my cycles.

As for Royal Jelly, I believe it's a form of bee pollen, but I might be wrong. I had the hubs on regular bee pollen because it's supposed to be good for fertility for both man and woman. Just be sure to check where you get it from as there can be chemicals in it.


----------



## jennyb86uk

It's what bees make to feed the queen bee so she can lay hundreds of good quality eggs, it pretty much makes sure that you ovulate and that the egg you release is a good quality one. I got it in tablet form from holland and barrett. It seemed to work for me.


----------



## mummy2o

Note to self, go to holland and barrett if this cycle is fruitless. Going to give it a good proper cycle before anything, if everything has just got back to normal I need to give it a chance right.

I got my bloods done for my irregular cycles. Once those results come in we're discussing the next steps. OH hasn't had to do a sample yet, maybe our area just does things differently, which wouldn't surprise me as all these west country folk like to do things in a very unique way at times.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mummy2o everyone I speak to is doing things in a different order, it's so frustrating for me!! Now we have the sperm analysis they want him to repeat it, it took 2 and a half months to get the first sperm analysis appointment and the doctors refuse to even refer me to the fertility clinic until they have the second sperm analysis!!! I have been to the GP today shouting at them cus I am NOT waiting another 2 months just for a sperm analysis how ridiculous!! And there is no reason why they can't refer me now, the fertility clinic probably will have a long waiting list but that aside I know I need treatment for my ovulation problems so why can't they get that under way ASAP???? My oh already has low sperm count and (found out this today from dumb GP) borderline morphology and he is 37 time isn't exactly on his side and we both have never had a child so why are they wasting time, they know they have to refer us eventually so just get on with it!! And what really annoys m e is that I cold tell that GP I saw today more about fertility than he knew, so now I have another appt with another GP on Wednesday who specialises in fertility apparently and I am going to make a huuuuuuuge fuss, sick of this now!! 
First baby's due date should have been on Monday 18th so that's probably not helping my mood...


----------



## jennyb86uk

xxemmyxx said:


> Mummy2o everyone I speak to is doing things in a different order, it's so frustrating for me!! Now we have the sperm analysis they want him to repeat it, it took 2 and a half months to get the first sperm analysis appointment and the doctors refuse to even refer me to the fertility clinic until they have the second sperm analysis!!! I have been to the GP today shouting at them cus I am NOT waiting another 2 months just for a sperm analysis how ridiculous!! And there is no reason why they can't refer me now, the fertility clinic probably will have a long waiting list but that aside I know I need treatment for my ovulation problems so why can't they get that under way ASAP???? My oh already has low sperm count and (found out this today from dumb GP) borderline morphology and he is 37 time isn't exactly on his side and we both have never had a child so why are they wasting time, they know they have to refer us eventually so just get on with it!! And what really annoys m e is that I cold tell that GP I saw today more about fertility than he knew, so now I have another appt with another GP on Wednesday who specialises in fertility apparently and I am going to make a huuuuuuuge fuss, sick of this now!!
> First baby's due date should have been on Monday 18th so that's probably not helping my mood...

:hugs:

Doctors are so stupid Emmy, It's like they don't see the emotion behind the problem, they just see it as another physical ailment thats not going to kill and they'll get around to at some point. It's just not fair.


----------



## mummy2o

jennyb86uk said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Mummy2o everyone I speak to is doing things in a different order, it's so frustrating for me!! Now we have the sperm analysis they want him to repeat it, it took 2 and a half months to get the first sperm analysis appointment and the doctors refuse to even refer me to the fertility clinic until they have the second sperm analysis!!! I have been to the GP today shouting at them cus I am NOT waiting another 2 months just for a sperm analysis how ridiculous!! And there is no reason why they can't refer me now, the fertility clinic probably will have a long waiting list but that aside I know I need treatment for my ovulation problems so why can't they get that under way ASAP???? My oh already has low sperm count and (found out this today from dumb GP) borderline morphology and he is 37 time isn't exactly on his side and we both have never had a child so why are they wasting time, they know they have to refer us eventually so just get on with it!! And what really annoys m e is that I cold tell that GP I saw today more about fertility than he knew, so now I have another appt with another GP on Wednesday who specialises in fertility apparently and I am going to make a huuuuuuuge fuss, sick of this now!!
> First baby's due date should have been on Monday 18th so that's probably not helping my mood...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Doctors are so stupid Emmy, It's like they don't see the emotion behind the problem, they just see it as another physical ailment thats not going to kill and they'll get around to at some point. It's just not fair.Click to expand...

My dad had an experience when he had cancer in his neck, his GP told him it was nothing to worry about. It was only when he went private (cover by his work) when they discover what it was. Shortly after that it all went quickly on the NHS. I think its the whole not enough resources to, to many patients.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> jennyb86uk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Mummy2o everyone I speak to is doing things in a different order, it's so frustrating for me!! Now we have the sperm analysis they want him to repeat it, it took 2 and a half months to get the first sperm analysis appointment and the doctors refuse to even refer me to the fertility clinic until they have the second sperm analysis!!! I have been to the GP today shouting at them cus I am NOT waiting another 2 months just for a sperm analysis how ridiculous!! And there is no reason why they can't refer me now, the fertility clinic probably will have a long waiting list but that aside I know I need treatment for my ovulation problems so why can't they get that under way ASAP???? My oh already has low sperm count and (found out this today from dumb GP) borderline morphology and he is 37 time isn't exactly on his side and we both have never had a child so why are they wasting time, they know they have to refer us eventually so just get on with it!! And what really annoys m e is that I cold tell that GP I saw today more about fertility than he knew, so now I have another appt with another GP on Wednesday who specialises in fertility apparently and I am going to make a huuuuuuuge fuss, sick of this now!!
> First baby's due date should have been on Monday 18th so that's probably not helping my mood...
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Doctors are so stupid Emmy, It's like they don't see the emotion behind the problem, they just see it as another physical ailment thats not going to kill and they'll get around to at some point. It's just not fair.Click to expand...
> 
> My dad had an experience when he had cancer in his neck, his GP told him it was nothing to worry about. It was only when he went private (cover by his work) when they discover what it was. Shortly after that it all went quickly on the NHS. I think its the whole not enough resources to, to many patients.Click to expand...

Yeah true it's too overloaded...hope your dad is ok? 

The GP should be considering how overloaded the system is and referring us immediately in that case! Why hang around?? Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## vietmamsie

emmy, sorry for your frustration... I know how it feels. Over here I have my own set of road blocks: Not being able to communicate since no one is a native English speaker and many of the doctors have such thick accents, it is very hard to understand them. 

Feel you on knowing more than the doctors about fertility... If I had just listened to my heart and not the doctor then I would have never gotten my hopes up in the first place about the last pregnancy. I should have been more firm with her when she told me my dates were wrong since it was measuring behind.


----------



## Starry Night

:hug:

Doctors can be a real pain. I find they never want to investigate why you're bleeding in 1st tri or why your hcg is low or why the baby is measuring behind. It's always "maybe you got your dates wrong". With my last pregnancy I was annoyed with my GP when he told me I had about 60% chance of miscarrying. But after the runaround I kept getting from the doctors and nurses at the ER I think from now on I'm going to be happy for any blunt honesty I can take.


----------



## vietmamsie

ok, so I remembered that aknqtpie and a few others has continued to have hcg flowing for a while after their miscarriages, so this morning I took a hpt and it was negative... nothing, zero, nada. Good sign? Not sure we're going to try this cycle as I haven't been temping, plus my hubs will be out of town for the next few days, but hoping I might O and things get back on track this cycle.


----------



## Starry Night

I'd say a negative was a good sign. It took me nearly 6 weeks to get a negative.


----------



## flapjack10

Thinking of you today Emmy :hugs:

Xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> ok, so I remembered that aknqtpie and a few others has continued to have hcg flowing for a while after their miscarriages, so this morning I took a hpt and it was negative... nothing, zero, nada. Good sign? Not sure we're going to try this cycle as I haven't been temping, plus my hubs will be out of town for the next few days, but hoping I might O and things get back on track this cycle.

I think that's a good sign! It took me just over 2 weeks to get a negative hpt after mc and the doctor said that you can ovulate as early as 2 weeks after you first start bleeding so it is possible, although a lot of cycles are a bit messed up and ovulation can be delayed.

I raided holland and Barrett on Saturday so I have a few new things to try whilst I wait for the doctors to pull their fingers out. Also got some coconut oil for my hair on recommendation from my hair dresser...I have gone blonde!


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Thinking of you today Emmy :hugs:
> 
> Xxx

Thank you! Very sweet that you remembered :hugs:

It's half term so it's quite nice that I'm not at work today. It feels like a lifetime ago that I was pregnant I can't believe I still would of been now and about to give birth! 

Luckily I have two lovely best friends and bridesmaids who came over yesterday and we did lots of wedding stuff to keep me busy! We went to a wedding fair and my maid of honour bought me a wedding planner and a snazzy pink pen with a big diamond on it. Then we had a lovely lunch at La Tasca and drank sangria and came home and made 210 salt sough hearts and decorated 25 jam jars as candle holders for the engagement party, it was such a lovely day :wine:

I did do a cheeky pregnancy test cus I'm still a psycho after all but it was a bfn. A weird thing happened last night though during sexy time, I had really sharp pain in the area where I would expect my left ovary to be, I have a cyst on my left ovary so I'm going to mention it to the GP on Wednesday. It really hurt!?


----------



## vietmamsie

Emmy: Glad you're holding up and keeping busy... I have no idea how I will handle each due date as they come and past, I hope I'll be pg by the time they start swinging by...

Good to hear about the negative pg test being a good sign. I took one the morning of our last ultrasound and it was darker than the test strip. Now, 17 days after medical abortion, it's totally clear, not even a squinter. After my first MC, I had a 50 day cycle with no ovulation, but after my second my cycle was only 38 days with a timely ovulation. Hoping for a similar outcome this cycle. I am ready to get this show on the road!

On a side note, feeling pretty lonely, DH is out of town for another few days/possible week and I feel sad. Glad I have tons of work and homework to keep me busy, but the house is awfully quiet.. :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Emmy: Glad you're holding up and keeping busy... I have no idea how I will handle each due date as they come and past, I hope I'll be pg by the time they start swinging by...
> 
> Good to hear about the negative pg test being a good sign. I took one the morning of our last ultrasound and it was darker than the test strip. Now, 17 days after medical abortion, it's totally clear, not even a squinter. After my first MC, I had a 50 day cycle with no ovulation, but after my second my cycle was only 38 days with a timely ovulation. Hoping for a similar outcome this cycle. I am ready to get this show on the road!
> 
> On a side note, feeling pretty lonely, DH is out of town for another few days/possible week and I feel sad. Glad I have tons of work and homework to keep me busy, but the house is awfully quiet.. :(

Aww we are always here to keep you company! And I really hope your body gets back on track with ovulation this cycle xx


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy: :hugs: glad your coping well. I keep wondering how I'll hold it together for my son's birthday since the due date would of been then. 

Viet: I hope your coping well also. Hopefully it won't be the full week then, if your anything like my mum you'll miss him 10 minutes after he's gone then as soon as he gets home wonder why he didn't go for longer as the house is a mess!


----------



## aknqtpie

Emmy - :hugs:

Viet - I was an anomaly, but it is good that HCG is out.


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! Getting quiet around here again....

I had my doctors appointment and they seem to think I have had so many miscarriages because I either had rubella or carry rubella. I still don't know why they think this, but I had all the rubella tests done to see whats going on. While I was there I asked them to do ALL the tests they can possibly do on me NOW rather than waiting for another miscarriage to do the next set. After a rather large bill and 7 vials of blood + a jar of urine, I'm feeling confident we'll have some answers soon.

However, today is a hard one. I had the baby out 3 weeks ago today and this is proving to be much tougher than I thought. I just CAN'T MOVE ON. This time is so much harder. I feel so alone in this battle and have no one to talk to, yet all I want to do is talk about it.... it's just so painful.

On a positive note, it looks like I ovulated 2 days ago, which means my body might be back in business sooner than I thought. We're going to forgo my doctors orders of waiting 2 cycles and start on the next one. I want this so badly.


----------



## Libbysmum

Viet...take your time I have only had the one loss that I know of and found it very hard. Do you know of any loss support groups in your area? The one I found helpful here is
https://www.sands.org.au/ they are a not for profit one and based mainly with volunteers who have usually had losses of their own so understand what you may be experiencing.
Big hugs, take care x


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks! It's hard because I am an ex-pat living in Asia, so i don't really think they have those sort of things where I am. I will look into it though!


----------



## Starry Night

viet - hope those tests get you the answers you need. And :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Sometimes grief hits us in different ways. I've been impacted by my own 3 losses to different degrees and had various emotions. My first loss was DEVASTATING and I cried all the flippin' time. My second loss I was in complete denial and pretended it never happened until about a year later because I kept having nightmares about it. But I do feel the least emotional upset over this loss and think about this angel the least (and I do feel guilty about having favourites among my angels) My latest loss has mostly brought out anger in me.


----------



## vietmamsie

Yeah, grief is strange, it really does hit us differently. This time it is pure disbelief. I just can't believe that my greatest fear is happening to me and I might never be able to have kid. I can't help but go over the past and everything I did wrong to my body to have gotten me to this point. I emotionally exhausted of ttc and don't know if I can go through another 2ww, get another bfp and then have the waiting game to see the heart beat, then the waiting game to have a baby.

Maybe it didn't help that last night I saw that pg friend again for the first time in 2 months (maybe you remember, she announced her pregnancy to a table full of people at 5 weeks, just a few weeks after my mc.) She is 20 weeks now, with a perfect little bump and told me that they just found out its a girl... totally unplanned with her boyfriend of less than a year. All she could tell me about last night was how broke they are. Here I am with all the money sitting in my savings account, and the stable relationship and good home life and no baby.


----------



## sherstan

Hi everyone - I just wanted to pop in to this group and say hi. I was posting in here after I had my mc back in July 2012. I just wanted to say that I am now pregnant again, and so far so good! There is hope after mc. It may take a few months, or it may happen right away. But, chances are, it will happen! GL!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Viet - Sorry you are going through all of this, hopefully you can get answers soon. 

Are they saying if it is related to Rubella that you won't be able to carry to term?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets :hugs: hope the tests help you get closer to the answers xx


----------



## vietmamsie

aknqtpie - I actually have no idea what they mean, there is a language barrier with my doctor and it's hard to get all the information that I need from him. Basically, I'm thinking the Rubella was something he threw out there based on some slightly off blood tests... just something to start with. Honestly, I question if he just pulled it out of his ass as I had that vaccination when I was a kid. I have no idea what it would mean, and am staying away from Dr. Google until I get an actual diagnosis based on blood tests. Think I need to start stalking my doctors office hotline... i should have results in a few days!


----------



## aknqtpie

I googled it (because I was curious) and from what I read, it only looks like if you currently have it, it can be an issue. But it didn't say anything about longterm effects. Hopefully they can figure it out. 

I never asked.. Where are you from originally, and what brought you to Vietnam?


----------



## mummy2o

Viet: I'm sorry your having such a hard time with your doctor. :hugs: hopefully you'll be sorted out in no time.

AFM my bloods came back fine. There was no issue, minus a slightly raised one, but they put that down to my asthma so not concerned. She basically said redo bloods in 3 months and come back in 6 months for more tests if not pregnant.


----------



## vietmamsie

I'm from the states, from the west coast, but have been living abroad for almost 5 years. My husband and I moved out to Vietnam for a change of scene in 2010 after a few years in Europe. Love it out here! Asia is addicting! So many wonderful places to travel to! We both taught English at first, but we're starting to venture into other fields. I'm working as an English speaking kindergarten teacher at a bi-lingual school, but I am studying for my teaching credentials at the moment and hope to be at a proper international school next year - that is if we don't take a few months off to travel!


----------



## Libbysmum

That is awesome. I taught at an international kindergarten in S.Korea for a few months before getting married. I loved it. I never imagined myself in Asia but once I got there fell in love with the people and the place. And not to mention the kids in the class were adorable. Being an international school there was about half expats kids and the other half brilliant little Korean kids.


----------



## vietmamsie

yea, the kids are pretty cute here too! I have many kids that are mixed Vietnamese and European or American, and the rest are all Vietnamese... all of the are really cute! I love them to death!


----------



## aknqtpie

I wanted to try to get over to Japan and do the JET program. In Anchorage, AK they have a Japanese Immersion Program, and I got to go through that. It was pretty cool (don't speak it very well now.. it's been close to 10 years since I have used it.. :-/) Would of loved to travel to Asia more, and hopefully one day I will get to go over there again. Decided to have kids first, and then when they get old enough, we can take them :)


----------



## vietmamsie

We plan to continue our life style and live abroad with kids. I think we might have to tone down our holidays until the kids are a bit older (no more jungle treks and wild boat rides!) but we don't plan to stop traveling! 

I actually want to move to Japan next! I have heard its hard to get a job there, but I think this summer we might start applying!


----------



## aknqtpie

You should look into the JET program. I bet you would be a good fit!


----------



## vietmamsie

Just got off the phone with my doctor... EVERYTHING was NORMAL. Got the green light to try again and was offered early scans when I find out i'm pregnant next. Hoping this has just been a string of bad luck (maybe PCOS related?) and next time will be THE time.


----------



## mummy2o

Sounds like you've all done some pretty interesting stuff. I would love to teach in Asia, however, my OH is dead set on moving to the states or Canada. I guess I am just more adventurous. I was an au pair as soon as I left school in various countries around Europe so I never got my A-levels, so getting a degree is on my list of things to do start September. 

Viet: thats great news your normal. I hope the next is super sticky.


----------



## Libbysmum

Viet my younger brother worked in Japan near Mt Fuji at a few schools...not sure what agency he was with but I could try and find out for you. He also went back recently as an exchange student with college to do a semester over there and he wants to go back but needs to have more $$ as it is quite expensive. Korea is about 3 times cheaper cost of living and only a 2 hr boat ride from Japan. Many of the teachers I know would travel to Japan on weekends or to renew their work visas.


----------



## Starry Night

viet - glad your tests came back normal. I hate to say that the other losses were "bad luck" (sounds so cold) but hopefully this means you have just as a good a chance as any to have your take-home baby next time.


----------



## bagpuss19

Hello

I'm new but have lurked for a few months. I already have a wee boy who will be 3 at the end of may. I got pregnant quickly with him and all went smoothly apart from SPD in the pregnancy. We decided to try again for a sibling for him and got pregnant after 4 months I lost the baby when I was 8 weeks in dec just before xmas it had only grown to 6 weeks and was a natural miscarriage. I got pregnant straight away and lost that at 4-5 weeks in feb. I have just found out I'm pregnant again on Sunday! I have had no period between any of these pregnancies. I felt really positive yesterday but today I have a very sore lower back. No bleeding yet but it's stiff and sore. I'm between telling myself its probably fine and here we go again. I def felt more positive this time would work. Second time I felt negative to start with. I'm hoping back will be better tomorrow but wonder if I'm just kidding myself and its obviously going wrong.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sooooooo quiet!! How is everyone doing?? Any updates??

I'm still waiting for my fertility clinic appointment...so infuriating!! Months are going by!! Still no ovulation. I have joined slimming world so that's going good!

Oooooo p.s. if your a POAS addict like me then in my Asda at the moment a 2pack of first response pregnancy tests is £6!!!!! Bargain! Maybe check your asda? 

Xxx


----------



## Starry Night

When is your appointment? Hope it is coming up soon!

I got my bfp last Thursday so am pretty excited. Trying to stay positive but that is a tough battle sometimes.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> When is your appointment? Hope it is coming up soon!
> 
> I got my bfp last Thursday so am pretty excited. Trying to stay positive but that is a tough battle sometimes.

Congratulations!! That's great news! Try and stay positive, I know it's hard :dust: sticky baby dust to you!

Grrrr the NHS just don't wanna help me right now!! Won't refer me to fertility clinic till oh has a sperm analysis, the waiting list for that was 3 months and he had it in February. We got the results and it has to be repeated cus they won't refer until any problems are confirmed by a second sperm analysis. 3 month wait for an appointment again!! How ridiculous!! Then when we get the results from that its a 6 week wait for an appointment at the fertility clinic! My GP just said well you need to loose weight and your only 26 so why are you in a rush? I went mental!! Who is she to decide when is the right age for me to have children?? It's obviously something that isn't happening easily for us, been trying for 3 years so I'm glad I started relatively young! Bitch doctor!!! She said I need to loose 2 stone so that's what I'm trying to do before we get referred to the fertility clinic so they don't have anything to say and just help me ovulate!!


----------



## Starry Night

Wow, that does sound rough. And what a rude thing for the doctor to say. 26 is still young, yes, but we all feel that biological clock ticking and time goes by so quickly. And when we have the desire for a child inside us it's something we want with our whole being and even a month feels like torture.

Hopefully the fertility clinic will be more sensitive and understanding as they see all sorts of cases all the time.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Starry Night said:


> Wow, that does sound rough. And what a rude thing for the doctor to say. 26 is still young, yes, but we all feel that biological clock ticking and time goes by so quickly. And when we have the desire for a child inside us it's something we want with our whole being and even a month feels like torture.
> 
> Hopefully the fertility clinic will be more sensitive and understanding as they see all sorts of cases all the time.

Exactly!! Thank you! Every month does feel like torture! It's nearly a year since I was last pregnant grrrrrr! I can't wait to see the fertility clinic 

I think I'm the only one left that's not pregnant :cry:


----------



## mummy2o

Don't worry Emmy. I'm not pregnant either unless that one time this month we caught the egg, which is doubtful since we didn't really have sex! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.

Starry congrats. I hope this one is sticky this time.

AFM I'm just crying my eyes out atm. I think my OH has left me. We had a fight earlier and he got violent so I told him to leave so I'm not sure if he'll come back. He hasn't taken his phone or keys with him so he's left me crying, which is no good since I need to remain positive for my son. Think I'll take him out for lunch I really don't feel like cooking.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Don't worry Emmy. I'm not pregnant either unless that one time this month we caught the egg, which is doubtful since we didn't really have sex! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.
> 
> Starry congrats. I hope this one is sticky this time.
> 
> AFM I'm just crying my eyes out atm. I think my OH has left me. We had a fight earlier and he got violent so I told him to leave so I'm not sure if he'll come back. He hasn't taken his phone or keys with him so he's left me crying, which is no good since I need to remain positive for my son. Think I'll take him out for lunch I really don't feel like cooking.

Oh gosh! Mummy2o:hugs: why were you arguing?? Violence isn't good what did he do? I am sure he will come back, you need to talk xx


----------



## flapjack10

Starry Night said:


> I got my bfp last Thursday so am pretty excited. Trying to stay positive but that is a tough battle sometimes.

Congrats Starry Night! Fingers and toes crossed that this is your rainbow baby!



xxemmyxx said:


> Grrrr the NHS just don't wanna help me right now!! Won't refer me to fertility clinic till oh has a sperm analysis, the waiting list for that was 3 months and he had it in February. We got the results and it has to be repeated cus they won't refer until any problems are confirmed by a second sperm analysis. 3 month wait for an appointment again!! How ridiculous!! Then when we get the results from that its a 6 week wait for an appointment at the fertility clinic! My GP just said well you need to loose weight and your only 26 so why are you in a rush? I went mental!! Who is she to decide when is the right age for me to have children?? It's obviously something that isn't happening easily for us, been trying for 3 years so I'm glad I started relatively young! Bitch doctor!!! She said I need to loose 2 stone so that's what I'm trying to do before we get referred to the fertility clinic so they don't have anything to say and just help me ovulate!!

That is so crap! :hugs: Bloody NHS. The fertility clinic will definitely be more sympathetic than your stupid GP who is a massive crank. How dare she question your decision to have babies. 26 is a perfectly acceptable age to have them and also worry that something is wrong. It's fine to say you may need to get your BMI down, but leave the judgement at home. I bet if you were married she wouldn't have said that! Such double standards!

Speaking of marriage, how's the wedding planning going?



mummy2o said:


> Don't worry Emmy. I'm not pregnant either unless that one time this month we caught the egg, which is doubtful since we didn't really have sex! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.
> 
> AFM I'm just crying my eyes out atm. I think my OH has left me. We had a fight earlier and he got violent so I told him to leave so I'm not sure if he'll come back. He hasn't taken his phone or keys with him so he's left me crying, which is no good since I need to remain positive for my son. Think I'll take him out for lunch I really don't feel like cooking.

Oh my goodness mummy2o - that's horrible :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> I got my bfp last Thursday so am pretty excited. Trying to stay positive but that is a tough battle sometimes.
> 
> Congrats Starry Night! Fingers and toes crossed that this is your rainbow baby!
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr the NHS just don't wanna help me right now!! Won't refer me to fertility clinic till oh has a sperm analysis, the waiting list for that was 3 months and he had it in February. We got the results and it has to be repeated cus they won't refer until any problems are confirmed by a second sperm analysis. 3 month wait for an appointment again!! How ridiculous!! Then when we get the results from that its a 6 week wait for an appointment at the fertility clinic! My GP just said well you need to loose weight and your only 26 so why are you in a rush? I went mental!! Who is she to decide when is the right age for me to have children?? It's obviously something that isn't happening easily for us, been trying for 3 years so I'm glad I started relatively young! Bitch doctor!!! She said I need to loose 2 stone so that's what I'm trying to do before we get referred to the fertility clinic so they don't have anything to say and just help me ovulate!!Click to expand...
> 
> That is so crap! :hugs: Bloody NHS. The fertility clinic will definitely be more sympathetic than your stupid GP who is a massive crank. How dare she question your decision to have babies. 26 is a perfectly acceptable age to have them and also worry that something is wrong. It's fine to say you may need to get your BMI down, but leave the judgement at home. I bet if you were married she wouldn't have said that! Such double standards!
> 
> Speaking of marriage, how's the wedding planning going?
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Emmy. I'm not pregnant either unless that one time this month we caught the egg, which is doubtful since we didn't really have sex! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.
> 
> AFM I'm just crying my eyes out atm. I think my OH has left me. We had a fight earlier and he got violent so I told him to leave so I'm not sure if he'll come back. He hasn't taken his phone or keys with him so he's left me crying, which is no good since I need to remain positive for my son. Think I'll take him out for lunch I really don't feel like cooking.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my goodness mummy2o - that's horrible :hugs:Click to expand...

Well I had the big ghanaian party on the 16th march and that was amaaaazzzzzzing!! There were 300 people there! Everyone had such a good time! The dancing ooooweeee it was so good! So now I have to plan a wedding even better! I have kind of got a bit stuck I don't know where to start!


----------



## flapjack10

Awwww I am glad to hear that! 

Start with....THE DRESS! :D

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> Awwww I am glad to hear that!
> 
> Start with....THE DRESS! :D
> 
> xxx

Is that what you started with? I was trying to look for a venue, I'm not religious so don't really want it in a church, but joe's family are religious hmmmmm


----------



## flapjack10

No, well I started looking at dresses in magazines and cutting out the ones I liked :shy:.

I think we started with the Church, then reception venue. Hmmm maybe you could have a civil ceremony, but in a Churchy kind of building. Something historic? 

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

flapjack10 said:


> No, well I started looking at dresses in magazines and cutting out the ones I liked :shy:.
> 
> I think we started with the Church, then reception venue. Hmmm maybe you could have a civil ceremony, but in a Churchy kind of building. Something historic?
> 
> xxx

Oh no shy face here missy I have tons of dresses, pictures, photos cut and stuck in my planning book and on my pinterest! Cool face :coolio:

I just don't book anything haha!


----------



## archangel24

You know... I MS at 6 weeks on March 9th 2013 and now, 4 weeks later.. I have had the most incredible EWCM for the last week! Almost makes me think I might be heading for a... dare i say... BFP! We will see. We have only been kinda trying since the DR said wait a cycle. I really feel super fertile though and i didn't want to waste it :)


----------



## markswife10

I'm not pregnant yet either. We have started infertility testing (because it has been 2 years) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. At least now my trouble getting pregnant and STAYING pregnant has a name. They are putting me on Metformin for now and we'll go from there. Hoping good things happen soon! 

Sorry Mommy2o! I hope things are OK! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

mummy - I am so sorry. Is there somewhere you can go with your son if OH gets violent again?


----------



## vietmamsie

xxemmyxx said:


> Exactly!! Thank you! Every month does feel like torture! It's nearly a year since I was last pregnant grrrrrr! I can't wait to see the fertility clinic
> 
> I think I'm the only one left that's not pregnant :cry:

Don't worry Emmy! I'm not PG either! We're on a bit of break, however I'm still temping and keeping track of my cycles. We're not NOT trying, but not really trying either. 

I'm also wondering if my weight might have something to do with the miscarriages. I'm 5'4" and was 136 pounds (62kg) when I found out the baby had died at the end of January. Since the miscarriage I have lost 10 pounds and will try to lose another 10. I read that PCOS and a lot of other fertility problems can be weight related. While I Know I'm not exactly over weight, I have a high body fat percentage and think with diet and exercise I might be able to lose some of it. I'm basically going vegan (already a vegetarian) and doing cycles of raw and juice fasting. So far so good and my cycles are still fine, so I see no harm done so far.


----------



## vietmamsie

Starry Night said:


> When is your appointment? Hope it is coming up soon!
> 
> I got my bfp last Thursday so am pretty excited. Trying to stay positive but that is a tough battle sometimes.

WONDERFUL!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o said:


> Don't worry Emmy. I'm not pregnant either unless that one time this month we caught the egg, which is doubtful since we didn't really have sex! Hopefully you'll get some answers soon.
> 
> Starry congrats. I hope this one is sticky this time.
> 
> AFM I'm just crying my eyes out atm. I think my OH has left me. We had a fight earlier and he got violent so I told him to leave so I'm not sure if he'll come back. He hasn't taken his phone or keys with him so he's left me crying, which is no good since I need to remain positive for my son. Think I'll take him out for lunch I really don't feel like cooking.

Oh no! This is awful! I hope you can work it out, or if he is violent, it might be a good time to go your separate ways. :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

markswife10 said:


> I'm not pregnant yet either. We have started infertility testing (because it has been 2 years) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. At least now my trouble getting pregnant and STAYING pregnant has a name. They are putting me on Metformin for now and we'll go from there. Hoping good things happen soon!
> 
> Sorry Mommy2o! I hope things are OK! :hugs:

I was also diagnosed with PCOS, but the doctor seemed a bit puzzled by it because I don't seem to have a hard time GETTING pregnant (usually what is difficult when you have PCOS) but rather my problem seems to be STAYING pregnant. Then again, I guess this last one never grew properly from the start, and who knows about the others. :wacko: Infertility drives me nuts. As awful as it is, it's nice to know we're not facing it alone.


----------



## vietmamsie

Emmy: When I was planning our wedding I had my Mother-in-law pick the venue and then got busy with the invites and save the dates! I hand made each of them! We planned a wedding in 4 months (3 of which we were living in a different country) and it all came together and was perfect! Start with venue, then pick your colors, do the invites and then buy the dress! Good luck!


----------



## markswife10

vietmamsie said:


> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant yet either. We have started infertility testing (because it has been 2 years) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. At least now my trouble getting pregnant and STAYING pregnant has a name. They are putting me on Metformin for now and we'll go from there. Hoping good things happen soon!
> 
> Sorry Mommy2o! I hope things are OK! :hugs:
> 
> I was also diagnosed with PCOS, but the doctor seemed a bit puzzled by it because I don't seem to have a hard time GETTING pregnant (usually what is difficult when you have PCOS) but rather my problem seems to be STAYING pregnant. Then again, I guess this last one never grew properly from the start, and who knows about the others. :wacko: Infertility drives me nuts. As awful as it is, it's nice to know we're not facing it alone.Click to expand...

It is good to know we aren't facing it alone! I think part of our problem getting pregnant is we found out DH's sperm count isn't quite to par, so we are putting him back on the supps we had him on when we got pregnant back in the summer (because apparently they were working). I have read a lot about the reason women with PCOS have a hard time getting pregnant is because they don't ovulate. I'm not quite sure if that is the problem completely with me, though, because I have been able to pinpoint ovulation every month since we started trying (OPKs and BBT). I think the PCOS is the trouble with me staying pregnant (my hormones aren't up to carrying). My Dr. also told me that women with PCOS usually have eggs that aren't as good quality because there are so many follicles fighting to be the dominant one and they don't get big enough to be a good quality. So that could be a reason for miscarriage as well. :hugs: I hope we both can have our sticky BFP's soon! :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

markswife10 said:


> vietmamsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> markswife10 said:
> 
> 
> I'm not pregnant yet either. We have started infertility testing (because it has been 2 years) and I was diagnosed with PCOS. At least now my trouble getting pregnant and STAYING pregnant has a name. They are putting me on Metformin for now and we'll go from there. Hoping good things happen soon!
> 
> Sorry Mommy2o! I hope things are OK! :hugs:
> 
> I was also diagnosed with PCOS, but the doctor seemed a bit puzzled by it because I don't seem to have a hard time GETTING pregnant (usually what is difficult when you have PCOS) but rather my problem seems to be STAYING pregnant. Then again, I guess this last one never grew properly from the start, and who knows about the others. :wacko: Infertility drives me nuts. As awful as it is, it's nice to know we're not facing it alone.Click to expand...
> 
> It is good to know we aren't facing it alone! I think part of our problem getting pregnant is we found out DH's sperm count isn't quite to par, so we are putting him back on the supps we had him on when we got pregnant back in the summer (because apparently they were working). I have read a lot about the reason women with PCOS have a hard time getting pregnant is because they don't ovulate. I'm not quite sure if that is the problem completely with me, though, because I have been able to pinpoint ovulation every month since we started trying (OPKs and BBT). I think the PCOS is the trouble with me staying pregnant (my hormones aren't up to carrying). My Dr. also told me that women with PCOS usually have eggs that aren't as good quality because there are so many follicles fighting to be the dominant one and they don't get big enough to be a good quality. So that could be a reason for miscarriage as well. :hugs: I hope we both can have our sticky BFP's soon! :hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly, I have tried to stay away form too much research on PCOS, because it just gets depressing a point. I looked a lot into the diet they recommend which looked straight forward enough. I figured that a big problem would be the egg quality.... That must be the problem we are having. No need for the SA for us, because his sperm is getting there, it's just that the egg must not be up to par. 

It's all so depressing, but it feels good to just let go and not think about it for a while! I feel like 2012 was spent 100% focused on TTC, and since the MS in Feb, its been almost a relief not to have to think about it for a while. We will try this cycle, but I'm focusing on me right now and doing what I want/need to do, and planning a future where a baby is not necessarily the focus.


----------



## mummy2o

Hi guys,

Sorry I've been keeping a low profile for the last few days but thank you for all your support :hugs: I am still not 100% sure if my OH and I will stay together, I guess I'm still waiting for AF. I got a BFN this morning despite being a day late, so she's due any time now. Think we will talk it out later than my son goes back to school tomorrow.


----------



## mummy2o

3 days late and still no AF and also out of tests. This is annoying. OH and I have sorted it out. I told him if he's ever violent again that is it. I don't have to put up with that crap. Since then he's gone out of his way to make it up to me.


----------



## vietmamsie

Glad to hear you are doing ok... hope he doesn't ever do anything again. It isn't safe for your child, and for you you, especially if you are pregnant. How are you feeling? any signs or symptoms?


----------



## mummy2o

4 days late and no AF and another BFN this morning. I won't test until sunday now. I want a BFP or AF to come. I really would be happy either way!


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o said:


> 4 days late and no AF and another BFN this morning. I won't test until sunday now. I want a BFP or AF to come. I really would be happy either way!

Keep us posted! I hope something happens soon!


----------



## mummy2o

Period came 6 days late. At least out of limbo now.


----------



## vietmamsie

Ah, this might be good as there has been some unrest with your man. Best to feel things out before moving forward with TTC. Hope all is well!


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi ladies, I been afk with the house move and then messed around by internet installation issues. How have you all been? How are things going with wedding plans/baby plans? How was your Easter? I feel like I got lots to catch up on.


----------



## Nina83

Hi everyone, I'm hoping to TTC before first AF as well.
I have read TONS of articles, some say wait, so say go ahead... Ugh, so confusing.
I had a D&C, if that matters...
I was thinking about the idea that the lining has to thickin up a bit, but if i don't O until 4 weeks after the procedure, wouldn't that be even better than 2 weeks after AF?
Help me out here, I'm all confused! 
Also, what are the risks? I know there's always risks, but is it really more risky now? Is the only reason for waiting for dating?


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi Nina, it is really up to you...if you both feel ready then go for it! Mostly it is because of knowing your LMP so they can date it more accurately but for some women it is more complicated as they may have left over tissue remaining so they sometimes say wait off until your period shows up just to clear everything out. Speaking from personal experience we DTD once before AF and twice in the following month and got pregnant one of the two times after...apparently you are very fertile in the few months after a loss. However we had some bleeding issues within our first trimester which may or may not have been related. It was scary and being pregnant after a loss is quite worrying I have found but also full of great expectations.
I hope that helps you out. I know how confusing it can be. I hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## Nina83

Thanks, I think I'll always be worried!
All those articles saying "wait a cycle" make me feel so guilty for wanting to try. It just took us so long the first time, I don't want to wait, or waste time.
Even though it was stressful, and even if it was for just a month, I can't wait to be pregnant again, or to feel pregnant again. It was the most elated feeling ever!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Hi nina :wave: i had a natural m/c and fell preg. Before first af. It took us awhile too to fall preg. With ds..15 months ttc him. So when we caught the eggy first shot we were shocked, but sadly miscarried at 6wks.

Doctor told me to wait too a few cycles, but i didnt find much online as to why not. So once my bleeding stopped i used opks everyday....i was worried i missed O because i passed cd 14 and stilll no positive. Finally cd 22 i believe it was , i got a pos opk. We dtd and 3wks later bfp

I am not sure if d&c would make things diff. But i read online too that your most fertile months following a m/c.

If u do decide to go for it, maybe track ovulation because it might take longer than normal. If i wasnnt using opks i know i wouldnt be preg since i O'd way later.

:hugs: keep us posted!! Hope u catch a sticky beann soon!


----------



## Nina83

ArmyWife1984, thank you for sharing.
Can I ask if you also checked your beta levels or just relied on OPK?
When did you start counting your cycle? I started counting mine from the day I had the D&C, even though I know it's not supposed to be.
I think I'll try a HPT next Sunday, hope this will be that last time I'm hoping for a BFN!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Once my beta levels started dropping, they stopped testing and told me to just wait until bleeding starts. I counted cd1 as the 1st day of my bleeding. I would probably just use cd1 as d&c day and track your ovulation from when things seem cleared out so you can catch the egg!

I bought a huggggeeee pack of opks from amazon for very little. Once my m/c started i never used an hpt, i just considered it as a period and waited until it stopped to start opk testing.

Dating is the only thing my doctor complains about lol. Just meant more utrasounds :thumbup:


----------



## Nina83

My Doctor already thinks we're nuts so it doesn't matter!
I also plan to have an US every other week next pregnancy until week 12 to make sure things are OK in there. I pay enough to the insurance.
I got a beta level of 273 2 days ago, and yesterday the bleeding/spotting stopped. I feel like crap today but don't think that has anything to do with it. It's still CD 12, last cycle I O at 13, and got pregnant. Maybe I'll test tomorrow?
I have a strong feeling this cycle won't be as bezerk as some.
It's so relieving to hear a succes and healthy pregnancy story right after MC!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I'm all for not waiting, especially if your pregnancy didn't last long. I don't see the problem. You're cycles might be off, so don't worry if you don't O a little later this cycle. During the first cycle after my first mc I didn't O at all, but after the last two mc, my cycles were almost normal. Good Luck!


----------



## vietmamsie

I have been wondering where everyone is... pretty quiet around here! 

I'll give a short update.... my new "diet" has caused some problems.... cd22 and no O. We aren't really even thinking about ttc right anyways, so it doesn't matter. Just got an AMAZING job for next year and am so excited for it! Not really the time to get knocked up! Maybe everything is falling into place and those other babies just weren't meant to be?? 

As my due dates come and pass, I feel so sad, yet relieved at the same time. Really mixed feelings. I feel almost like I've thought and fantasied about having a child so much that the whole thing has just lost it's appeal? One too many miscarriages will wreck it I guess!


----------



## xxemmyxx

We are all for tring before AF in this group lol! Nothing to indicate it will hurt really and so much conflicting advice from the docs I really think its your body and just do what feels right for you. Having sex with my partner again after mc was both emotional and healing at the same time. One thing I will say is that I went a bit crazy with the ttc after mc. Like you said, being pregnant is such an amazing feeling and I would of sold my soul to feel it again. My body did the craziest stuff after mc, literally nothing was normal so that made me think I was pregs everyday for about 6 months, vey expensive in hpt's I tell you! 
I have chilled out now and come to terms with the fact it's not happening easily for me, nearly a year since I got my BFP and my body is still doing crazy things the saddest of which is no ovulation :nope: for example I'm cd20 right now and I have horrible cramps and my boobs are soooooo painful, things that never used to happen before so I spent a long time convincing myself I was pregnant, now I'm just annoyed my body is so weird.
So really what I'm saying is take time to look after yourself, try and relax and enjoy life, don't let this become everything. (Easier said than done i know!)
And good luck xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Well said Emmy..... I really feel like last year was a total waste. I literally spent 24 hours a day thinking and obsessing over TTC and all for nothing. Time to chill out. Lesson learned.

Well, I finally Oed today on CD 27. Not too bad considering I lost almost 10% of my body weight in the past two months. We totally missed it... were on holiday this week and were either too drunk or too tired to dtd! Oh well. 

Hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oooo how have you lost so much weight Viets??

Got the second sperm analysis results and they are the same as before, everything good apart from low sperm count. So they have suggested we have ICSI which is where they take my eggs and his sperm and inject it into the egg to fertilise it and then put it back in me. 

We are pretty sad, this feels like the beginning of a long journey for us :cry:


----------



## markswife10

Hi ladies! <3 Welcome to the new girls! Good luck and I hope you get your BFP's soon! 

Sooo, a few days ago I got my :bfp:! <3 Praying this is our sticky rainbow baby <3 Stick baby stick!


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh emmy, I'm so sorry. Does NHS pay for this type of treatment or do you have to pay out of pocket? TTC is just so unfair for some of us. I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.

As far as weight loss, I have been on a gluten free vegan 75% raw diet 5 days a week. Lots of fresh veg and fruit, some cooked veg, no white stuff (rice, bread, pasta), lots of home made juice, and smoothies. I have done several juice fasts since March as well. On weekends I try to avoid alcohol, but usually have a drink or two. I also let myself have some treats on weekends, I still want to enjoy life and food!

Markswife10: Whaooo! Hoping this is it for you!


----------



## xxemmyxx

markswife10 said:


> Hi ladies! <3 Welcome to the new girls! Good luck and I hope you get your BFP's soon!
> 
> Sooo, a few days ago I got my :bfp:! <3 Praying this is our sticky rainbow baby <3 Stick baby stick!

Congratulations :dust: sticky baby dust! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Oh emmy, I'm so sorry. Does NHS pay for this type of treatment or do you have to pay out of pocket? TTC is just so unfair for some of us. I'm so sorry you have to go through all this.
> 
> As far as weight loss, I have been on a gluten free vegan 75% raw diet 5 days a week. Lots of fresh veg and fruit, some cooked veg, no white stuff (rice, bread, pasta), lots of home made juice, and smoothies. I have done several juice fasts since March as well. On weekends I try to avoid alcohol, but usually have a drink or two. I also let myself have some treats on weekends, I still want to enjoy life and food!
> 
> Markswife10: Whaooo! Hoping this is it for you!

NHS pay for it but I don't now exactly what happens yet, to appt on Tuesday with GP to discuss it. Thank you for being sympathetic, the couple of others I have told are making out like its nothing to be upset about but I really think I'm allowed to be upset that this isn't going to be simple for us, I know we will be parents one day but it sucks its not right now!!! 
Wow you sound committed, are you trying to loose weight or are you just being healthy? I need to loose weight, that's the next thing that will happen I bet the docs say my bmi is too high for IVF!! Make me wanna eat just thinking about that!!


----------



## vietmamsie

I feel committed! Its really about both, lose some weight and get healthy at the same time. I have heard the PCOS can be weight/fat related and while I wasn't overweight, I have a lot of body fat that needs to be tamed. Feeling good about how I'm looking these days, clothes are all a little looser and just feel good!


----------



## jennyb86uk

Hello ladies! Thought I'd come and check in with you guys. How is everyone? Hows the TTC and wedding planning going? I think I've managed my sticky bean, I'm 20 weeks now, halfway through! Hopefully finding out the sex on thursday. :D


----------



## Nina83

I'm 3 weeks past the D&C and wanted to start POAS today, seeing as only last Wednesday I got a BFN.
I'm really trying hard not to sound very pathetic here, so here goes.
Friday and Saturday, I got faint second lines on OPK, Temps on Friday were high, Saturday- weren't checked.
Sunday, snow white OPK, major dip in temps. Today, snow white OPK, slight rise in temps.
Wiped some reddish blood through out the day. I was confused frustrated and just plain angry the whole day. What the heck body?
After work I checked into countdown to pregnancy to record the spotting and took a look at previous cycle (the one that ended in pregnancy). My cycle looks pretty much the same this month! I had a dip after ovulation and then a slow climb. If I ovulated on CD 14, like previous, my temps are identical.
I do have some symptoms, but not sure if I'm looking for them or not. 
Maybe the dip is implantation dip? like previous cycle? And todays spotting was implantation?

Feb cycle:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-190289-46954.png

April cycle: (I counted D&C as CD1, take a look from CD13)

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/bbtcharts/mychart-209598-15350.png

Again, trying not to get my hopes up that high, but it is a possibility! 
How pathetic do I sound? ;)


----------



## vietmamsie

Nina: It sure looks like you ovulated! That's pretty awesome that it was right on time. Looks like you timed BD pretty spot on as well. Just give it a few days and test, hope you get a sticky BFP, but as you know after a miscarriage, it's best not to get your hopes up too high.


----------



## mummy2o

What's been happening with me. OH and I have hopefully sorted out our problems. We sat down and had a long talk about it. My periods are all over the place, just when I thought they were normal. I believe I have PCOS so I have more blood tests thursday and a review with the doctor shortly after. I am also on a diet to fix this. In about 3 weeks I lost 12 pounds. Haven't done a lot of exercise though so going to up it this coming week. Also one of my good friends told me she was 12 weeks, now I'm not 100% if I actually want to see her until she's had the baby. As soon as I got away from her I broke down and cried for ages. Drove home then cried on OH. I guess I wasn't expecting it to be so hard TTC especially when my son was effortless.


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: Can totally relate. We are going home to visit family this summer and just found out that both of my husband's best friend's wives are pregnant with number 2. They had number 1 right when we were getting off birth control and thinking about ttc.... I was already had crazy baby brain at that point and was so jealous of them.... I will avoid them at all costs.

Not looking forward to going home and being bombarded with babies and worst of all QUESTIONS ABOUT BABIES. I have decided that the only way for me to deal with it is to be totally open and honest... like I am here in vietnam. However, I think in the US it will be frowned upon. Oh well, you'll get tears and a sob story if you dare bring up fertility/babies/ttc around me. You deserve it for asking stupid question.


----------



## Nina83

Thanks Vetmamsie, but I think AF just showed up.
I have so many questions and no answers.
Would this be considered AF? How do I know or not? It sure feels like it.
If this isn't, and just bleeding still from MC, could I still ovulate?


----------



## Emily2630

Good luck to everyone, I hope it works out. I had a MC in march at 9 weeks, dr recommended waiting 1-2 cycles to allow uterine lining to build but I was impatient and didn't listen. I got BFP 6 weeks after my MC before AF and last that pregnancy less than a week later around 5 weeks. As much as I hate waiting and just want to be pregnant, I think I'm going to take a month off, which will be hard. If it really is a thin uterine lining I don't want to go through all this again if I can avoid it. I'm going to use this minthink or two to try and lose a few pounds too so hopefully that should help as well. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## xxemmyxx

U won't believe this but....I got a BFP tonight!! In total shock! The day after my appt to be referred to fertility!! Can't believe it at all, so so so so scared! Dunno how it even happened, I must have ovulated!!? First time in a year....and oh's sperm must have been up to the job!? 
Clearblue said I'm only 1-2 weeks and on a normal hpt it's a faint line, guna test in the morning, I hope it's a bit darker. If anything I really hope this gives all the other ladies out there hope, a year I have been trying after mc, not ovulating, horrible cycles, OH having oligospermia, being told we had to have ICSI and yet we are pregnant, please pleas please stick baby!!!!

Already panicking, I have back ache and an achey feeling in my tummy, please stick!!!!!!


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congrats xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Thats brilliant news. Congrats emmy.


----------



## bagpuss19

Congrats I have followed this thread and your story for a while. Only time will tell but if it reassures u at all I had really awful lower back that I had to keep applying heat to and stomach cramps but I'm now 13+3 and our scan yesterday showed all ok. You should be able to get an early scan at epu based on your history, we had one at 8+4. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

bagpuss19 said:


> Congrats I have followed this thread and your story for a while. Only time will tell but if it reassures u at all I had really awful lower back that I had to keep applying heat to and stomach cramps but I'm now 13+3 and our scan yesterday showed all ok. You should be able to get an early scan at epu based on your history, we had one at 8+4. Fingers crossed for you xx

Thank you for your reply! Really makes me feel better :hugs: the epu said I could come back for an early scan at 7 weeks so that's only 3 weeks away! 

I know I just have to wait and see and let it be but it's so hard!! I'm exhausted today at work cus I didn't sleep a wink last night!! Did another digi this morning 1-2 weeks pregnant, and another boots test and the line is so faint, I'm hoping it gets darker! Going to test again in a couple days, o idea when I ovulated so this is quite hard to figure out! Xxx


----------



## Nina83

xxemmyxx, Congratulations!


----------



## markswife10

So happy for you Emmy!!!! <3 Congrats!!!


----------



## ArmyWife1984

Wow that is awesome emmy :wohoo: congrats. Sending loads and loads of super sticky vibes your way!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## vietmamsie

Emmy - I can't think of anyone more deserving than you of a BFP! I'm so happy for you.... How crazy! Have you even had a period since the mc? This is just fantastic! Rest up and keep calm, you need to save your energy!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Emmy - I can't think of anyone more deserving than you of a BFP! I'm so happy for you.... How crazy! Have you even had a period since the mc? This is just fantastic! Rest up and keep calm, you need to save your energy!

Awww Viets that is so kind! :hugs: well I have had strange on and off bleeding since mc not real periods and sometimes there could be 10 weeks in between each bleeding episode. The last period I had was 4 weeks and 4 days ago but that was a bleed bought on by taking progesterone and then stopping which gives you withdrawal bleeding so it's not a real period. I took that to try and regulate my cycles, last BFP I had was after stopping bc to regulate my cycles so for the last 11months I been begging my doctor to let me try it again cus my cycles were so bad and she wouldn't let me, I finally got her to agree to this progesterone only pill and bam I'm preggo! Stupid doc should have listened to me months ago!! Can't wait to rub it in her face on Monday!! 

So I have no idea when I ovulated but I am guessing it was quite late cus that's when I noticed more cm and also my tests are quite faint still and digi only says 1-2 weeks. I have taken a test this morning and the line is defo darker than on Wednesday so that has put my mind at ease a little. Last BFP I had I took a test on cd29 and it was as dark as the control line, I'm cd34 now and it's not as dark as the control line yet. I spose every pregnancy is different, it's just hard not to worry!! I get cramp too, I hope it's just really sticking this time xx


----------



## asmcsm

.


----------



## flapjack10

:dance: :dance: :dance:
:dust: :dust: :dust:

Emmy I'm so so so so so happy for you! 

Stick, stick, stick!

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

Hi just got in to check on you ladies...so exciting for you Emmy  


How are you flapjack? Not long now eh? Woke up with pains ...possibly braxton hicks...ugh! Just want this kid to be healthy bit tired of this roller coaster ride.


----------



## vietmamsie

Another AF arrived.... this was the first two week wait in the past year and a half that I didn't even bother to POAS. I guess I'm just over it for now. I'm thinking I might officially step down from TTC to NTNP for the next year. 

I'm so happy for you libby, emmy and flapjack.... What an amazing road you guys have come on. Keep us posted on updates!


----------



## markswife10

vietmamsie said:


> Another AF arrived.... this was the first two week wait in the past year and a half that I didn't even bother to POAS. I guess I'm just over it for now. I'm thinking I might officially step down from TTC to NTNP for the next year.
> 
> I'm so happy for you libby, emmy and flapjack.... What an amazing road you guys have come on. Keep us posted on updates!


Big big hugs Vietmamsie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## flapjack10

Libbysmum said:


> Hi just got in to check on you ladies...so exciting for you Emmy
> 
> 
> How are you flapjack? Not long now eh? Woke up with pains ...possibly braxton hicks...ugh! Just want this kid to be healthy bit tired of this roller coaster ride.

I'm good thanks hun! I've had BH too, but I was relieved up have them - I'm a weirdo!

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! It's been pretty quiet on here.... I would love an update from everyone, especially Emmy.... How it it going??? I have been thinking a lot about you!

So my hubs and I are back in the states for the month. We have literally DTD twice in the month of june. I took the summer off of temping. I was just over it and didn't want early temps to get in the way of sleeping in! I took two over a week ago because I just had no idea where I was in my cycle and thought I might be late. both were BFN. This morning I figured I should have gotten my period by now, and took another test.... BFP!! 

It was a FRER, so basically this thing could be REALLY early, like only three weeks along, or about 5 weeks along (based on the two days we DTD this month). Either way, I'm staying positive, but not getting too excited. It would be pretty funny if this is THE ONE. We were not trying AT ALL this cycle, and i'm Starting a new job next week... this should be interesting!

Hope everyone is doing well, and like I said before, I would LOVE and update from everyone.... Maybe there are even a few baby pictures to share????


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets!!! Yay!!!!! Wohoooooooo!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So so so so so happy for you!! Praying its sticky xx

AFM I am 11 weeks, still hoping and praying this is the one! I have had a scan at 10 weeks and saw the baby wriggling around and heard the heartbeat so fingers crossed this is my rainbow. Got my 12 week scan next Monday.

Hope everyone else is doing great. So funny that you got a BFP when you weren't trying this onto Viets, exactly the same happened to me, it happens when you least expect it. I got an early scan that told me how far I was along, I got a BFP when I was 3 weeks pregnant so this wait to 12 weeks has felt like an eternity!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Oh, Emmy! I'm so happy for you! This is all so great!

I have a feeling I'm super early, so it might be a really long wait for me as well! My FRER line was lighter than the control line, but still very obvious right way... I have actually never taken one before, so I have no idea how dark it should be at 5 weeks versus 3 weeks. Oh well, hoping for the best. It sure makes it difficult to focus on anything else with a little rapidly developing ball of cells in my uterus!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks Viets :hugs:

When I was 3 weeks my frer line was lighter than the control, it got darker everyday, it was the same as the control at about 4 weeks and darker than the control at 5 weeks. Dunno if that helps, every woman is different.


----------



## markswife10

OMGosh Viets, congrats!!!! STICK BABY STICK!!!!!! <3

AFM, almost 12 and a half weeks preggo, baby is doing perfectly in there. We saw him/her on ultrasound last Wednesday and he/she was moving all around and looking adorable <3 I check with the doppler several times a week to keep me sane (doctor says it is perfectly safe), and have been having fun "playing" with LO lately with it. LO plays "hide and seek" with it and I have to chase him/her, then he/she moves all around and I can hear it on the doppler going "whoosh" "swoosh" So cute! <3 Will be in the 2nd trimester finally on Saturday! SO excited about that :) <3


----------



## Libbysmum

I am so happy for you Marks...I had a doppler at 15 weeks and couldnt work it out...LOL it was fun to play with though. 
Right now I have days left of this pregnancy...my last appointment was Friday. They won't do any others unless it goes over my Due date then will look at how my options would be for getting it out safely. I can't wait to meet this little guy.


----------



## vietmamsie

Just went to the bathroom and am having some bleeding. I'm pretty sure that this is turning into another MC. Understandable, as the line was lighter than the control at about 5 weeks. Boo. Totally not fair. We weren't eve trying this time. I think I might be swearing off sex.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets I'm praying for you :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Libby <3 Hard to believe your LO is almost here! <3 :) So excited for you! 

:hugs: :hugs: Viet! Have you been tested to find out why you keep having these miscarriages? I know a girl on another forum kept on having early miscarriages (5 weeks or less) and the RE finally got her on a medication system (shots and whatnot including Lovenox) that has enabled her to finally carry a baby to term (well, she's 19 weeks now, but everything has gone smoothly so far), and they were trying for 4 years! Again big hugs! :hug:


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks girls. I have been bleeding heavily and passed a good sized clot this morning. I'm not going to even bother going to the doctor this time. I have literally had every test they have to take, and everything has seemed fine. The next step would be genetic testing which is really expensive. We aren't ready to do anything that isn't natural. However, if this continues and I don't have a baby by 30, I might start to think differently.

On a different note, I have been learning about crystals and the healing properties of stones. I bought every single one that could possibly help me with infertility and have stated to religiously wear them and keep them with me at all times. Hopefully they can help to heal me, along with another detox, special diets, more acupuncture and yoga.


----------



## celine

Hi ladies, ive poured over this thread over the lasttwo days, today i lost my baby, i saw the sac :( its heartbreaking but seeing all your bfps give me so much hope xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

So sorry celine to hear of your loss :( xoxo


----------



## markswife10

celine said:


> Hi ladies, ive poured over this thread over the lasttwo days, today i lost my baby, i saw the sac :( its heartbreaking but seeing all your bfps give me so much hope xxx

So sorry for your loss :( :hugs::hugs: Hopefully you will be getting your sticky :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## tinypunkee

Hello Ladies

I have been lurking here for a while but want to introduce myself.

I'm 29 years old, husband is 32 and we have been married since 2009.

It's been exactly one month since I found out I had a MMC @ 9 weeks and had a D&C the same day (baby was only measuring 8 weeks). This would have been our first child.

My pathology results also came back yesterday and it turns out the fetus was missing a X chromosome (Turners Syndrome). I'm not sure how I feel about that, on one hand I feel relieved because I know I didn't do anything wrong, but on the other hand now I know it would have been a girl - my daughter - so it feels more real

Anyway, my HCG levels were down at 25 this past Monday (FINALLY) and today I got a non blinking "Smiley Face" on a Clear Blue Easy opk. So hopefully I am ovulating today (but who knows how accurate that really is??)

I hope to conceive before AF... Would that even be possible now? Considering my HCG levels took 1 month to level out?

Just wanted to thank everyone for all the information I have received from this thread and wish everyone luck.

It feels much better knowing I'm not alone....


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi welcome and sorry for your loss :hugs:

If you got a smiley face on an opk then that sounds really positive! You wouldn't be ovulating if there was too much hcg in your system still. I would get bd'ing!! I hope you get your BFP before AF but will also say mc can do weird things to our cycles and it can take a few to get back to normal so don't panic if AF doesn't come when it's supposed to or your opk's say weird things. It will get back to normal and from a lot of what I have read on here women who have d&c resume normal cycles a bit quicker. Good luck xxx


----------



## tinypunkee

Thanks Emmy!! I had really really bad cramps and bloating the day I got that "Smiley" after BDing...and still no AF... so I guess we shall see...

Today the smiley is gone and replaced with an empty circle, the cramps and bloating are also gone.

This is just so weird! 

I just went out and bought tampons to be prepared :(((


----------



## xxemmyxx

I got bloating and cramps when I ovulated and got pregnant with this little one so that could be a good sign!


----------



## Libbysmum

All the best ladies...I am 40 weeks today but no baby twinges yet! I've waited enough don't you think? Time to evict him I reckon so I can see his lovely little face.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck libbysmum!!


----------



## flapjack10

GL Libbysmum!

I'm 40 weeks tomorrow and feel the same way!

Emmy I'm so happy for you - 12 weeks today! :dance:

xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks flapjack :hugs: I have a scan today, I'm so nervous!! I will post a pic of the jelly bean later and I spose I should get my own journal instead of hijacking everyone else's!


----------



## mummy2o

Libby I know you'll complain at me for this but I had a miscarriage the same month as you, your now 40 weeks and I'm still TTC. And you think you've waited enough! You've got it lucky girl. Any minute you'll be having a healthy baby and I'll be reaching the anniversary of my miscarriage in a few months probably still not pregnant. On top of that I have irregular cycles not due to PCOS so got to go back to the doctor in a couple of weeks for that.

Other than that. Congrats everyone for being pregnant :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Libby I know you'll complain at me for this but I had a miscarriage the same month as you, your now 40 weeks and I'm still TTC. And you think you've waited enough! You've got it lucky girl. Any minute you'll be having a healthy baby and I'll be reaching the anniversary of my miscarriage in a few months probably still not pregnant. On top of that I have irregular cycles not due to PCOS so got to go back to the doctor in a couple of weeks for that.
> 
> Other than that. Congrats everyone for being pregnant :)

Mummy2o sorry your feeling down but we have all had a hard time getting here. It took me a year after mc to get my BFP and I had all the drama of irregular cycles, low sperm count etc etc but I am sure there are ladies who have it so much worse than that! Point is we all supported each other through all that. It was hard to see bfp's month after month but I have grown really close to the ladies in this group, this feels like my little home here and even though I am pregnant now I still feel like I wanna keep in touch with everyone here after all we have done for each other. Sorry if the pregnancies upset you I know it can be tough and feel like it's everyone else but you, you will get your turn I promise.

Re: the irregular cycles

I tried everything!! Herbal remedies, agnus castus, royal jelly etc in the end I took the progesterone only pill norethisterone to bring on a period, the next month I got my BFP. So ask your doctor about that cus I wasted months doing other stuff while they suggested it would "sort itself out"


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o: Sorry you are feeling so frustrated... this whole ttc this is just awful and some times so unfair. I know how you feel, it can be hard seeing so many bfps, it gets me down as well, thats why I don't really come on BnB except to check on the few threads that I really like. This thread has so many wonderful, strong women who have really been through a lot. I'm so happy for everyone -hence why I come on here to check on everyone now and again! 

Wow, you guys are both at 40 weeks, thats amazing! I hope you post some baby pictures once they arrive!

Emmy- congrats n the scan! So happy everything is going well!


----------



## mrs_swj2be

Hi every one 
Sorry not been on here for ages.
Started a new job and been really hectic.
I hope every one is ok????????
I had a quick look and saw some familiar names still on here?

Just a quick update really I had some brilliant news on my partners birthday and got a BFP. but unfortunately the same as last time I lost It 2 day later.

I am not to disheartened this time though ( although yes it was very upsetting) I am just so pleased that by body is finally doing it and I have now managed to get pregnant twice in 9 months.

It has been a year nearly science our first m/c but fingers crossed we will have good news this month I am now c/d 29 I am usually 28-32d but I have sore breasts and feel rubbish when I get up for work and can't even drink my tea which is not normal. But I don't want to get my hopes up to much.

Also we have got another appointment with specialist appointment on the 22nd of this month so finger crossed for some help.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry, guess I'm getting a bit impatient. On the plus side AF is still late, I normally have a 12lp and thats been and gone. Testing on monday or tomorrow. My temps were up until 4 days ago, but that could be me needing to pee an hour before testing and not being able to get back to sleep. I've tested twice when I went to pee and they would of remained the same. Just not getting my hopes up you know.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Good luck mummy2o and mrs s I really hope you get your sticky bfp's xx


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy: good luck! Don't worry, our time will come!


----------



## Libbysmum

Not sure if I told anyone here but we had our boy...Ethan Matthias was a Vbac delivery and from my first contraction to his arrival was approx 7 and a half hours. Not too bad considering Libby took over 29 hours then emergency c-section. I had the gas and an episiotomy -ouch! The big problem was I had a retained placenta so had to go to surgery but we are home now recovering.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congratulations Libby's mum xx


----------



## mummy2o

Good job Libby's mum. Wish you all the best


----------



## flapjack10

Congratulations Libbysmum! :dance:

xxx


----------



## vietmamsie

Libbysmum said:


> Not sure if I told anyone here but we had our boy...Ethan Matthias was a Vbac delivery and from my first contraction to his arrival was approx 7 and a half hours. Not too bad considering Libby took over 29 hours then emergency c-section. I had the gas and an episiotomy -ouch! The big problem was I had a retained placenta so had to go to surgery but we are home now recovering.

Congrats!


----------



## mummy2o

Got a faint positive on a test, going to test in a few more days to see if it gets any darker. I'm not holding my hopes up, just incase


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mummy2o post a pic!! I had such a faint positive at first on a boots test, I even took the test apart and showed it to my friend, I then made her do a test so compare and I cud see such a faint line so I did a clearblue digi cus I just couldn't wait and it said 1-2 weeks which meant I was probably only 3 weeks pregnant, good luck xxxx


----------



## flapjack10

Good luck mummy2o!
<3

xxx


----------



## Libbysmum

flapjack hurry up and have that baby rainbow! LOL


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy! Great news! Just give it a few more days! I hope it darkens up nicely for you!!


----------



## mummy2o

Emmy: I would but OH took out the rubbish and chucked it out also.

I can't take new test as there is no where around here to buy them, unless you count a 30 minute walk in the heat which doesn't sound like fun. As my car broke down! On the plus side I have a doctors appointment in a week so will get them to check there.

Viet: hopefully you'll get a sticky bean soon. I feel bad your getting left behind :(


----------



## markswife10

Oooh good luck Mummy2o!!! <3 Fx'd for you!!! 

Congrats on the baby Libby! He's beautiful!


----------



## sandybeaches

Hi all! Hope you don't mind if I join. I'm 32 and miscarried my first pregnancy on July 8 at 5 wks 4 days and I have laid in bed this past week reading this entire thread. It has helped me tremendously with the devastation I have felt and I feel that I know all of you. :hugs: I'm praying that everyone here have BFPs or babies by the end of 2013!


I am still undecided if I want to go against my doctor's wishes and try right away. More than likely, I will, as I have seen many of you go on to have successful pregnancies! I was shocked I even got pregnant the first time since my husband and I have a few things against us. I am trying to feel positive about trying again, but it's so scary not knowing what the future holds..


----------



## vietmamsie

Sandybeaches: Welcome to the thread! So sorry about your loss, it must be devastating. However, it will get better with time. 

my husband and I are ttc with new vigor this cycle. Things have been great, haven't Oed yet, but it should be any day now. I am confident we will catch this little eggy. i'm so glad that we didn't even bother with the doctor for this last mc, so there are no 'doctors orders' for us to follow! 

Maybe some of you remember that friend who announced her pregnancy at 5 weeks right after my MC in September? Well, the baby has been born, and she is so cute, that has been part of what is fueling me and my hubs on!

Flapjack: I assume the baby has been born by now?? How is new motherhood? Where is a pic??

Emmy: is all well?? How are you?

Mummy: did you test again? have you been to the doctor yet?


----------



## JerseyRose

Hi everyone! Id really like to join! :flower:

I had a natural mc at 6 weeks on 27th June which was my first pregnancy. We have been trying ever since we got married in November last year. I found out I was pregnant at 4 weeks with a HPT and then at 5 weeks I had a blood test which confirmed my hcg levels were 54, so I guess the pregnancy didnt start off great. At 6 weeks I started spotting, went straight to the doc who sent me for a blood test and emergency ultrasound. The blood test results showed my hcg levels had dropped to 27. I bled heavily with blood clots for 2 days and then similar to light AF for 2 days. A few days later a blood test confirmed my hcg levels were back to 0 and my temp dropped significantly. The mc hit me hard initially and the thought of going through it again really scared me. I really thought I wanted to wait a month or two before TTC again. But, after about a week I got the TTC fever again and my want for a baby probably even increased as I was just so close to my dream coming true. Ive been temping and using opks and today is CD19. I usually O between CD17-CD23 so hopefully O is here any day! My doc recommended that we can try whenever were emotionally ready. He said theres no medical evidence to suggest a reason for us to wait. DH wants this just as much as me so his support has really helped me. 

I cant figure out why my hcg levels would have been so low to begin with? The doctor suspected ectopic but they couldnt find anything on the ultrasound and then my levels went back to 0 a week later so he was happy to rule that out. He said next time I get pregnant he wants to monitor my levels. Anyone have any ideas why my hcg levels would have started so low?


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry sandy and jersey for your loses. Its an awful thing to go through :(

Viet: I went to the doctors today, who sent me for a scan. Waited 3 hours at the hospital for the scan and saw a sack and yolk. Being scanned again in 3 weeks so hopefully something more will happen. So far no bleeding, so touching wood everything will be fine.

I'm glad you've found some new motivation. New babies can do that to you. I hope this cycle you get your sticky bean.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Sorry sandy and jersey for your loses. Its an awful thing to go through :(
> 
> Viet: I went to the doctors today, who sent me for a scan. Waited 3 hours at the hospital for the scan and saw a sack and yolk. Being scanned again in 3 weeks so hopefully something more will happen. So far no bleeding, so touching wood everything will be fine.
> 
> I'm glad you've found some new motivation. New babies can do that to you. I hope this cycle you get your sticky bean.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Really happy for you, that's great news! I had an early scan and saw the same thing so hopefully you will see a little heartbeat when you go back. And like you said to me, positive thinking!! Xx


----------



## markswife10

So excited for you Mummy2o!!! <3 I'm sure you will see a beautiful little heartbeat at your next scan :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy!!! This is wonderful! Sending positive vibes your way!!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hi! I got another BFP!!! I'm so excited and really feeling positive about this one. This is the first time I have ever gotten pregnant before getting AF after a MC. Hoping that somehow made me more fertile and that all my crystals and rocks can help me to stay pregnant!

I have an appointment this afternoon to confirm and to hopefully get on some meds to keep this baby in me! I'll let you all know how it goes!

Updates???? Mummy, How are you? How are all the babies doing? Emmy, what about you??


----------



## Libbysmum

Sending sticky stardust your way viet!

Congrats too!


----------



## xxemmyxx

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! I got another BFP!!! I'm so excited and really feeling positive about this one. This is the first time I have ever gotten pregnant before getting AF after a MC. Hoping that somehow made me more fertile and that all my crystals and rocks can help me to stay pregnant!
> 
> I have an appointment this afternoon to confirm and to hopefully get on some meds to keep this baby in me! I'll let you all know how it goes!
> 
> Updates???? Mummy, How are you? How are all the babies doing? Emmy, what about you??

Omg Viets!!! This is amazing!!!! Congrats!!! Sending soooooooo much sticky dust your way!!!!! I took baby aspirin from my GP as soon as I found out, it may have done nothing but I feel like it helped me this time around! That is amazing you actually got a BFP before AF, the title of the group! :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing great, mummy2o where r u? We need an update!!

I am so happy everyone is getting their bfp's!!!!

AFM, I am 16 weeks pregnant, 4 months!! Everything is great, I really hope we can all have our babies in our arms in 2014 :hugs:


----------



## vietmamsie

Not to be a downer already again, but my appointment didn't go too well. Hoping it was just too early, but the doctors looked a little concerned. There were two things, one looked like a sac, but it was only .17cm and the other they thought might be a cyst at .13cm. I go back in a week and in the mean time, I just want to forget that I'm even pregnant. Not feeling so hot at the moment. This is just such an emotional roller coaster. I just don't understand why this is happening to me. What did I do to deserve this?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets please don't be down, 4 weeks is so early to see a sac. Do you know when you ovulated? Some sacs are not visible until the end of the 5th week. They couldn't find a sac when I was 5weeks 3 days so I had to go back, please try not to worry xx


----------



## vietmamsie

really? That makes me feel so much better. I am hoping for the best, but am pretty down this evening.
BTW, did you take progesterone? I took my first dose orally about 2 hours ago and feel so out of it and dizzy.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah the silly doctor did the same to me, scared me saying they cant rule out ectopic and they should see something by now, I went to A&e cus I had cramping when I was 5weeks 6 days and they saw a sac and yolk sac but said it was measuring small around 4.5 to 5 weeks and they were worried about that. Then I went back at 7 weeks to see if it had grown, I saw the heartbeat but was still measuring a week behind but they said I could have ovulated late. Then at each scan the baby caught up by 1 day until the 12 week scan was only 2 days earlier than my lmp dates. So basically everything was fine but at the beginning it was measuring small, it's very hard to get an accurate measurement at that early stage. So please remain positive :hugs:

Do you know when you ovulated? After mc it could have been a bit later.

I didn't take progesterone cus my levels were ok so I can't help you with that, but taking it can't hurt, I dunno about how it makes you feel though. You may be feeling out of it and dizzy cus your pregnant, I know I do!! Try to relax I know waiting is the hardest but it will be worth it xxx


----------



## markswife10

vietmamsie said:


> Hi! I got another BFP!!! I'm so excited and really feeling positive about this one. This is the first time I have ever gotten pregnant before getting AF after a MC. Hoping that somehow made me more fertile and that all my crystals and rocks can help me to stay pregnant!
> 
> I have an appointment this afternoon to confirm and to hopefully get on some meds to keep this baby in me! I'll let you all know how it goes!
> 
> Updates???? Mummy, How are you? How are all the babies doing? Emmy, what about you??

Eeek!!! Fx'd this one sticks like sticky glue! <3 

I'm doing good! Will be 18 weeks on Saturday and next wednesday we find out what we are having! <3 It can't come fast enough! :happydance: 

Sending you tons and tons of sticky sticky sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## markswife10

vietmamsie said:


> Not to be a downer already again, but my appointment didn't go too well. Hoping it was just too early, but the doctors looked a little concerned. There were two things, one looked like a sac, but it was only .17cm and the other they thought might be a cyst at .13cm. I go back in a week and in the mean time, I just want to forget that I'm even pregnant. Not feeling so hot at the moment. This is just such an emotional roller coaster. I just don't understand why this is happening to me. What did I do to deserve this?

Honestly with as early as you are, they really shouldn't do ultrasounds because they are more worrying than they are reassuring! I'm keeping everything crossed that it is just very early and things will continue to progress normally! I don't think they should do ultrasounds until at least 6 and a half to 7 weeks because before that it can worry you more than anything and there is more likely to be a baby with a heartbeat at 6 and a half to 7 weeks. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Also I took progesterone. Are you doing oral? I would suggest to get the suppositories if possible as I've been told by my doctor and read before that they are more effective than the oral because the oral has to go through the liver, the suppository goes directly where it is needed. I took suppositories twice a day until 12 weeks. And I'm pretty sure it helped this little one stick!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks ladies! I am feeling better today, just got my bloods back at at 4w1d I had a hCG level of 62. Not too shabby. Seems to be right in the normal range. Maybe I can start to get my hopes up again??

Emmy: I 0ed on July 15th for sure (CD20), so my dates are pretty solid. They DID see something, they just said it was really small. When I asked them what they thought it was measuring, they said about 4 weeks. HOWEVER, they were so grim (all three doctors that were in the room) that it just seemed like something was really wrong. 

As for the Progesterone, it makes me really dizzy for like an hour once it had gotten in my system. I looked it up and that seems to be a pretty normal side effect. However, I will ask for the suppository when I go back next week.

Fingers crossed and hoping with all my might this is my take home baby. Please send your positive vibes this direction!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Loads of sticky dust and positive vibes your way!! Keep up that PMA! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## markswife10

Lots and lots and lots of sticky baby dust to you Viet! :dust: :dust: :dust: 

I've seen a lot of girls get scared to death by early ultrasounds and dumb doctors acting like something was wrong (some of them were told they had a blighted ovum at 5-6 weeks and now have healthy babies, so obviously not a blighted ovum). As I said, early ultrasounds are more worrying than reassuring until there is a definite heartbeat. Dumb doctors need to not act all grim so early because things are so early in the development phase. It is very early! Praying this LO is your sticky rainbow! <3


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry I've taken so long to congratulate you Viet. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way and hopefully the progesterone if working as it should.

AFM I've been so nausea from 4w until the last few days, but debating if it was mix of being pregnant and the heat! It's been hotter than normal in the UK for about a month and I normally get no morning sickness and yesterday after a few days off it was back, but it was hot again. I get my next scan on Tuesday, I'll be 9 weeks and hoping everything is fine.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> Sorry I've taken so long to congratulate you Viet. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way and hopefully the progesterone if working as it should.
> 
> AFM I've been so nausea from 4w until the last few days, but debating if it was mix of being pregnant and the heat! It's been hotter than normal in the UK for about a month and I normally get no morning sickness and yesterday after a few days off it was back, but it was hot again. I get my next scan on Tuesday, I'll be 9 weeks and hoping everything is fine.

I replied to this is my journal, sorry I got confused! But I just thought I would add that every pregnancy is different, I thought I was lucky and had no morning sickness and then it came so strong at 8 weeks and hasn't stopped until now! And when I am sick I just think awww little baby is still in there! Boys/girls can make sickness worse for some people but also it can just vary from each pregnancy, my friend had 2 girls, terrible sickness with one and none with the other. I also get a break some days from it and then it comes back with avengance! The heat does not help at all! I can't wait to hear your news on Tuesday, I am sure everything is going to be great! X


----------



## markswife10

xxemmyxx said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've taken so long to congratulate you Viet. Sending lots of sticky vibes your way and hopefully the progesterone if working as it should.
> 
> AFM I've been so nausea from 4w until the last few days, but debating if it was mix of being pregnant and the heat! It's been hotter than normal in the UK for about a month and I normally get no morning sickness and yesterday after a few days off it was back, but it was hot again. I get my next scan on Tuesday, I'll be 9 weeks and hoping everything is fine.
> 
> I replied to this is my journal, sorry I got confused! But I just thought I would add that every pregnancy is different, I thought I was lucky and had no morning sickness and then it came so strong at 8 weeks and hasn't stopped until now! And when I am sick I just think awww little baby is still in there! Boys/girls can make sickness worse for some people but also it can just vary from each pregnancy, my friend had 2 girls, terrible sickness with one and none with the other. I also get a break some days from it and then it comes back with avengance! The heat does not help at all! I can't wait to hear your news on Tuesday, I am sure everything is going to be great! XClick to expand...

Totally agree with this! I thought I was one of the lucky ones that doesn't get morning sickness too. Last pregnancy I had zero and baby made it to almost 8 weeks. This time I got super nauseated starting at 6 weeks on the dot! And have had it off and on ever since! Even now at 18 weeks I toss my cookies now and then because it hits randomly. :blush: So every pregnancy is completely different.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Mummy02 and so sorry to hear about your sickness. :hugs:

I haven"t had too many symptoms, just cramps on and off, oh so thirsty and endless trips to the bathroom! Other than that I breasts have been driving me nuts. They have gotten really swollen and hurt oh so bad! I don't remember it being this bad the other times, so hoping that's a good sign! And even my husband made a comment about how weird my nipples look, they are so much bigger and darker already, so strange!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks Mummy02 and so sorry to hear about your sickness. :hugs:

I haven"t had too many symptoms, just cramps on and off, oh so thirsty and endless trips to the bathroom! Other than that I breasts have been driving me nuts. They have gotten really swollen and hurt oh so bad! I don't remember it being this bad the other times, so hoping that's a good sign! And even my husband made a comment about how weird my nipples look, they are so much bigger and darker already, so strange!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Loving the sound of your symptoms Viets! They sound just like mine, my nipples are hideous, a purples grey colour, swollen, itchy and sore! I put stretch mark cream on to soothe them. Oh the glamour!


----------



## vietmamsie

xxemmyxx said:


> Loving the sound of your symptoms Viets! They sound just like mine, my nipples are hideous, a purples grey colour, swollen, itchy and sore! I put stretch mark cream on to soothe them. Oh the glamour!

Yikes! I have so much to look forward to!

I guess my other BIG symptom are pimples everywhere! They are covering my chest, nose, and chin. I look more and more like my high school students each day!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets we are preggo twins! I am covered in pimples too! And that's exactly what they are little pimples all over my chest?! I have tried lots of things but they won't budge. I don't usually get spots so I feel particularly attractive right now along with the excessive amount of hair I am growing!


----------



## mummy2o

I've was sick this morning, mainly liquid and felt crap all day. So I was having a lovely nap and OH woke me up! I know I have been mainly fine the last week, but today I felt like a bus hit me!


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy02: Super tired as well, I was dragging yesterday!

Emmy: Glad someone can relate! My chest almost looks like permanent goose bumps, but when you look closer, they are all just clogged pores. One by one they seem to be exploding into small but really annoying pimples. Plus a HUGE one on my chin, and nose, and some massive stubborn ones on my shoulders. I actually was crying to DH on Sunday, I just feel so unattractive!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Aww I can totally relate, gross things happen and it's out of our control and the raging hormones don't help! I have had the same cry to OH and he just says I'm more beautiful than ever. Remember your body is growing the most precious thing right now and that is something more beautiful than anything!

Sometimes it's hard to go out cus I feel so huge and spotty and hairy, but I think the more you grow and start showing the more you think F it! 

I'm so exited that we are all pregnant!!

Mummy2o good luck at your scan today, please update us, I shall be lurking around xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Got my blood result back from yesterdays draw! 1145 at 21 dpo, thats a 34 hour doubling time! Feeling good about everything! 

I have a scan on Monday, I'll be 6 weeks by then... when can you expect to see a heart beat? Is 6 weeks too early?


----------



## xxemmyxx

You could see a heartbeat at 6 weeks but it could also be slightly too early. A day is a huge difference at that point, it could be too early at 6 weeks but visible at 6+1 for example. At that point the baby is growing a mm a day so a day makes a huge difference. I hope you can see a heartbeat cus it's lovely. Xx


----------



## mummy2o

I didn't see the heart beat at 6 weeks. But then again I was a week behind. I've lost a week so have another week in first trimester. Overall scan went well. We saw the heart beat and it looked good. Measuring at 8w 2d instead of 9w but I know it changes a lot at this point. The risk of miscarriage again has gone down dramatically. And the most amazing news they saw both my ovaries!!! (they never see my right one so was happy to have both!) so all in all good. Was so relieved I forgot to get a picture >.<


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay mummy2o :happydance:

I was a week behind too but caught up later on so now I'm only 2 days behind my first dates. I also forgot to get a picture the first time cus I was so overwhelmed with relief! Really happy or you xx


----------



## markswife10

6 weeks is hit or miss with seeing the heartbeat. I had my first scan at 7 weeks 2 days and saw a heartbeat no problem, but at 6 weeks you may or may not. Hopefully you do though! <3 Good luck!


----------



## markswife10

Yay Mummy2o! So happy for you! <3 

AFM, my anatomy scan is tomorrow morning!!! Can't wait to find out what baby is!!!! <3


----------



## mummy2o

markswife thanks. Do you have any idea what the baby is? Not sure about you to be honest, but I'm guessing girl.


----------



## markswife10

mummy2o said:


> markswife thanks. Do you have any idea what the baby is? Not sure about you to be honest, but I'm guessing girl.

We are thinking girl, but we will see tomorrow! <3


----------



## Libbysmum

I am sorry for the delay but did anyone hear from Flapjack> I maybe missed her posts as I been in and outa hospital? Was just wondering if she had the baby etc


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah LIbby's mum! She had a little girl called Martha at the beginning of July. She has a parenting journal called flapjack's parenting journal xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Are you ok? How come you been in and out of hospital?


----------



## Libbysmum

Thanks Emmy for the news...I must have missed her post...
I am okay now... I had bad pain in my abdomen and they think it was caused by the retained placenta...possibly a uterus inflammation. They gave me antibiotics for it and I had to stay in hospital a couple of days. It was pretty painful but they couldn't give me much for pain as I am bfeeding. As it is I have had to take supply medication for my milk as the antibiotics effect the milk ...thankfully Ethan has been doing great and feeding well. I just had him weighed and he gained 500 grams in two weeks.


----------



## vietmamsie

Libby: I hope you feel better! Sorry you are having pain. Hope they can get it all taken care of.

Markswife: Thanks for the info. I really hope that we get to see a heart beat, otherwise I will have another week of being a nervous wreck about this whole thing! Let us know boy or girl once you find out!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry you had trouble Libbysmum, glad to hear Ethan is doing good though :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

YW Viets! Good luck! <3

Sorry you've had so much trouble Libby'smum :hugs: 

AFM.... It's a GIRL!!!!!! SO excited! <3


----------



## mummy2o

I'm pretty good at this gender guessing. Thought the royal baby was a boy (also guessed his name would be George so should have made a bet) Thought Emmy would have a boy, and now markswife. Glad everyone is happy with what they are getting.

Sorry you have been so ill Libbysmum. I had a similar experience, but no where as painful as yours.

AFM totally unrelated to pregnancies but my son rode his horse without being lead today! This was a massive achievement for him. Very proud of him right now.


----------



## xxemmyxx

mummy2o said:


> I'm pretty good at this gender guessing. Thought the royal baby was a boy (also guessed his name would be George so should have made a bet) Thought Emmy would have a boy, and now markswife. Glad everyone is happy with what they are getting.
> 
> Sorry you have been so ill Libbysmum. I had a similar experience, but no where as painful as yours.
> 
> AFM totally unrelated to pregnancies but my son rode his horse without being lead today! This was a massive achievement for him. Very proud of him right now.

You are good, so what do you predict for yourself?

Well done to your son xx


----------



## markswife10

mummy2o said:


> I'm pretty good at this gender guessing. Thought the royal baby was a boy (also guessed his name would be George so should have made a bet) Thought Emmy would have a boy, and now markswife. Glad everyone is happy with what they are getting.
> 
> Sorry you have been so ill Libbysmum. I had a similar experience, but no where as painful as yours.
> 
> AFM totally unrelated to pregnancies but my son rode his horse without being lead today! This was a massive achievement for him. Very proud of him right now.

Haha yes you are! <3 I'm with Emmy, what are you predicting for yourself?


----------



## mummy2o

I was pretty sure it was a girl, since its so different to DS. But then again I had a dream I had a boy so it could go either way. I still have 10 weeks to decide at least.


----------



## vietmamsie

My mom is really good at gender guessing as well! She never found out for me or my brother, but each time prepared a room (pink for me, blue for my brother) just on a feeling she had, she was right both times!

Mummy, my guess is another boy for you, buy who knows! 

AFM, I am wondering if it might be a girl. While I don't care either way, I have always wanted a girl just a little bit more than a boy. We actually tried to do a few "girl getting" techniques, like eating a lot of citrus. I also heard that you can time bd for girls. Without even meaning to, we might have timed it for a girl... The last time we dtd was more than 48 hours before I Oed. The idea is that the male sperm swim fast and get to the egg first, but die off quickly, but the slow moving girl sperm live longer. Hmmm, What do you think??


----------



## markswife10

Viets, could be a girl! :) We didn't DTD on O day at all this time, not purposely it just didn't work out for us to do so. We did it the day before, but girly swimmers must have had a great chance to get there since we didn't DTD on O day.


----------



## mummy2o

I DTD twice the day before O and once the day after so even with that it could go either way. I don't make anything simple do I. I have to say if I get another boy like DS I wouldn't mind since he's got generally such a placid personally. Except after when he goes to his dad's. I don't think he likes going much though so plays up when he gets back.


----------



## vietmamsie

Saw the heartbeat today! Measuring a day ahead and had a little tiny flicker of a heart beat! Also, had my first wave a nausea at work! It it weird I got a little excited while trying to hold back vomit?

Next scan is on the 24th... can't wait!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay :happydance: really happy for you Viets


----------



## mummy2o

That's great new viet. I'm so happy for you.

I just got back from my midwife booking in appointment and I'm not consultant lead so happy about that. They are also treating this pregnancy like a first pregnancy since my last one was 7 years ago. So all in all happy that I'm getting the extra attention which most 2nd time mums don't get.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay :happydance: so happy, it may have taken a long time for some of us but this thread has worked out beautifully.

I have a pregnancy journal if anyone wants to read, link is in my signature


----------



## markswife10

Yay for a heartbeat Viet!!!! SO happy for you!!! Keep on sticking/growing little one! <3


----------



## vietmamsie

I think I was officially the LAST person on this thread to FINALLY get a BFP that might actually be worth something! And, true to the threads name, we got it before AF from my last miscarriage!

Mummy02, all that extra attention must be nice! I'm thinking about changing hospitals (I know I want to give birth at a different one then i'm at for sure) but its hard to leave since everyone knows me and was so excited we finally got a heartbeat after they have watched me crying as I left so many times before. I can't help but enjoy the extra attention and congratulations as well!


----------



## mummy2o

You might have been the last, but by no means least. I'm guessing your coming to the longest amount of time you've been pregnant if not already past it!

Also doesn't it seem that time goes by quickly? I know I'm not out of the woods yet and still have a couple of weeks before 1st trimester is done, but if appointments, getting ready for school and booking in a car MOT before I start its finding time to fit any more in! I was planning on taking DS out for a special day but not sure when to do it so might have to settle for just going on a long bus ride somewhere, he loves going on the bus.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Time will fly mummy2o! Enjoy your day out on the bus x


----------



## vietmamsie

This one has been just so much different than the last ones. The longest I had was 8 weeks, but I had almost no symptoms throughout the whole thing besides being really tired. I remember basically convincing myself I had symptoms day after day. I think I sort of knew all along that something wasn't right. All the dating and measurements were so off, and the blood tests were so low. Last time I also thought about it 24/7, this time I have actually sort of forgotten about it from time to time, and let myself get caught up in non-baby related things (work, friendships, events, activities with friends).

Time seems to be flying... except in the mornings when I tend to get sick. This morning marked the first time I actually threw up, but I think I might just need to start taking my prenatals at night rather than in the am to solve that problem.

Interesting discovery, basically the only thing that I want are sandwiches and fruit. Going to have to work hard to get in my protein (I've a soy free vegetarian, but sometimes have fish) but for right now am more concerned with keeping nausea at bay, and my belly happy!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thats so Sweet that your son loves the bus! Have a fun day of it!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Viets If I take my pre natals in the morning I am violently sick even now, it happened just yesterday, I have to take them right before bed. 
I totally agree, this time I just knew it felt right, I am glad ur relaxing a bit!
Also first trimester all I could eat was sandwiches and mc chicken nuggets, you just gotta eat what you can stomach, second trimester you can make up for it with healthy food


----------



## vietmamsie

The whole prenatal thing is so bazaar, I have taken them in the morning every day for over a year and a half and have had no problems, but now, they make me so sick! I look one last night with a full belly - no problems. Hoping today I don't get sick!


----------



## mummy2o

I had the most horrible vivid dream last night. Someone had a MMC at 20 weeks, luckily I woke up shortly after that as I really needed to pee but it was horrible. Took me about an hour to get back to sleep. The only plus side is that it wasn't me in my dream and just someone I made up so that relaxed me a bit, but it did scare the life out of me.

I'm quite lucky. My midwife told me not to take prenatals as I'm on a high dose of folic acid and just focus on taking that. Even with the liquid form I can manage one spoon but the second I want to gag. I'm going to try splitting them up and have one morning and one evening.

As for food I lived off chips for 4 weeks more or less, normally with fried chicken so terrible unhealthy. It is only now I've been able to cook more healthy foods as vegetables no longer make me gag.


----------



## xxemmyxx

:nope: that's not a nice dream, I still worry about that, it never seems to go away completely. I also have really really horrible dreams when I'm pregnant, not about the baby just horrible things like people are chasing me and trying to murder me!

Mmmmm I want fried chicken and chips


----------



## LorraineMM

I know im just jumping in here but i have a question for you ladies, i see some or maybe all of you are expecting now. I was wondering after a d&c (if youve had one) how long it took to get your first af. Its been 4 weeks tomorrow for me and i tested at the weekend to a bfn. Does that mean im out or shalli just wait a few more weeks for af to arrive? I havent waited to have sex either an ive been having unprotected sex ever since my op. if you can help id really appriciate it xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi Lorraine sorry for yor loss :hugs: I didn't have a D&C myself so I can't help you with that but from my own experience and from seeing other women's experiences on here cycles after miscarriage are very unpredictable so I would say that you aren't out until the witch shows up! 

Really you just have to wait and see what happens. I know AF can take a while to return, a lady on here it took her 6 weeks I think after a natural mc. Ovulation can be delayed after mc but it can come as soon as 14 days after mc. So really you could be anywhere in your cycle right now. Wait another week and then test again. If it is a bfn then AF will come at some point and then your cycles will be easier to track from there.

Like i said I havnt had one myself but I have heard that a D&C does help women's cycles to return to normal quicker, but everyone is different. And there are women on this forum who never had AF inbetween pregnancies. Good luck!


----------



## vietmamsie

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs: I know exactly what your going through, it is so tough.

While I never have had a D&C, I did take medication for one of my miscarriages to push everything out (MMC at 9 weeks, fetus never developed correctly). I got my period about 5 weeks after, and ovulated in a reasonable time. Are you temping? I found that temping was especially helpful after a miscarriage, because it allowed me to see exactly where I was in my cycle.

I wish you the best of luck, and hope your sticky bfp comes soon. :flower: I just found out myself that I am pg the cycle directly after a miscarriage at 5 weeks. Not out of the woods yet, but hoping that this is my rainbow baby.


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: that sounds like an awful dream! Not good at all! I have also had some pretty crazy dreams, but luckily none so intense as that.

I would love to eat chips all day... that sounds amazing! I am on such a cheese and sandwich binge. I actually hired a motor bike at lunch to take me cross town to one of my favorite sandwich shops... not very economical, but so good!!!

Then, I went to the store very hungry this afternoon on the way home and bought like $50 worth of cheese. My husband thought it was ridiculous, until I made us cheesy quesadillas for dinner! YUM!


----------



## mummy2o

Hi Lorraine. Sorry for your loss. I had a natural m/c and my period took 5 weeks to get back to normal. I got told periods can take 6-8 weeks afterwards and not to contact the dr until after 8 weeks. Its not helpful whilst you just want AF to show up so you can start TTC again. Also is there a possibility that your pregnant? I know some people do after a D&C but if I recall that's less favourable than after a natural loss. Someone in my pregnancy forums have so thought I'd ask :)

emmy: your dreams sound horrible! I'm glad I had a nice dream, although I do feel like a teenager again as I decided to become a pop star. I can cope with that, nothing bad is going on.

Viet: Apparently cheese cravings are a sign of a boy. Mine change daily from meaty and cheesy to sweet so my cravings are terrible sign to decide if I'm having a boy or girl. I think I'll just wait to find out. Only 9 more weeks.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha a pop star! That is a wicked dream!! I wish i had that one, I had a bad one again last night, I gave birth really premature and so had to still go to work cus it wasn't time for my maternity yet so I just left the baby in the hospital :wacko::wacko::wacko: oh dear I dunno how to stop these bad dreams, I need to have a little word with myself before bedtime


----------



## mummy2o

Did you have your scan yesterday viet? I know its due soon and just wondering how it went.


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: The scan is today!!!! I am nervous and excited, I just want it to be over with. I feel like I will feel 'safe' if this one shows everything is fine, and i can finally let my mind start going to the end of this road. However, I Know with recurrent miscarriages, I won't ever feel truly 'safe' until my baby is in my arms.

I have been preparing myself all weekend for bad news, but actually have a pretty good feeling this time around. I hope I'm not destroyed if this too turns out to just be another loss.

Early morning rambles..... I'll let you guys know either way tonight when I get home.


----------



## vietmamsie

Had the scan! All is well! The little babe is measuring ANOTHER day ahead, putting my bean at 8 weeks, 2 days. I heard the little heart beat (166 bpm) and it flickering away. 

I also was at a new hospital with a new doctor and was very happy with the care I received for the first time in over a year. Very happy day over here! 

Next appointment is in 2 weeks - I'm paranoid, and although I'm not high risk, my doctor said it would be fine for me to come in for another scan at 10 weeks.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay :happydance: really great news Viets


----------



## markswife10

Woohoo, such wonderful news Viets!!! So happy for you! <3


----------



## mummy2o

That's brilliant news Viet. This one really wants to stick :) My scan is Friday and it seems so far away!


----------



## vietmamsie

I know how you feel, this one took forever to get to. Yesterday the minutes seemed like hours waiting for my afternoon scan. It was awful!


----------



## mummy2o

Omg, omg, omg. I had a massive blood clot this morning when I woke up. I'm sure if you all woke up to a clot your fears would be the same as mine. So now I'm worrying no end. The only positive I have to see the consultant today so going to panic to her. I'm hoping they'll do a scan today, otherwise its 26 and a half hours worrying, which is a long time when all you can think about, its going to happen again.


----------



## celine

I hope you get your scan today xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mummy2o :hugs: I know it's so hard but try not to panic! I hope you get your scan today or some reassurance. I had some bleeding at 14 weeks, fresh red blood and I was beside myself but had a scan and he was fine, there are a million reasons what could have caused it. They thought mine might be because my placenta is low down over my cervix. 

Have you had any more bleeding or was it just one episode?


----------



## vietmamsie

:hugs: I Hope you get in for a scan today. I would be freaking out as well, but you have to stay calm. Thinking of you today...


----------



## markswife10

Oh goodness Mummy2o!! Praying your LO is fine and that you get a scan today to calm your fears! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

He/she was wriggling around and doing some jumping! I had all my paper\blood\scan today so I don't need to go back tomorrow. I'm so happy that everything is fine. Still measuring the same amount of days behind, so I'm guessing I'm stuck with a 3 day later EDD but 3 days isn't that big a difference, plus I get 3 extra days to prepare for everything!

Thanks girls for all your support. Its still a horrible feeling.


----------



## vietmamsie

oh good! I am so glad everything is ok!


----------



## markswife10

SO glad to hear everything is going great with LO Mommy2o!!! <3 What a cutie! <3 

Hayley is measuring 5 days behind EDD (same exact as she was measuring on my very first ultrasound), but they have the EDD set based on LMP and I KNOW for a fact I ovulated a few days later than the average. Not worried, though, she's measuring spot on with what she should be.


----------



## mummy2o

Hayley is a lovely name. Its not that common here, and I only know 2 other Hayley's in my whole life.

If it is a girl I'm really in love with Hana. So I'm trying to get OH to warm to the idea. He likes Jenny. But I'm impressed we actually had a proper talk about names as he's been so uninterested in the baby until yesterday.

As for boy he wants Jimmy. I have no idea why. I'm a bit more stuck on boys names though Logan and Jonathan are possible contenders though. Good thing I've still got a long time to decided!


----------



## vietmamsie

Names, names... I had my 'names' picked out for ever, but now I'm sort of tired of them. We are usually on the same page with girl names, but at a total loss for boy names. I'm not sure we will find out the sex, so we need to come up with both a boy and girl name for sure.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Fantastic news mummy2o!! Such a relief to see LO moving around, I still can't believe all that is going on inside me! I'm measuring 2 days behind too, no big deal! 

I was stuck for boys names too, I think it's so much harder than girls! But we have decided on ours now and when you hear it you will just know it's right for you! 

Really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh and from your pic I would like to guess girl, I'm useless at guessing but that's my instinct!


----------



## markswife10

mummy2o said:


> Hayley is a lovely name. Its not that common here, and I only know 2 other Hayley's in my whole life.
> 
> If it is a girl I'm really in love with Hana. So I'm trying to get OH to warm to the idea. He likes Jenny. But I'm impressed we actually had a proper talk about names as he's been so uninterested in the baby until yesterday.
> 
> As for boy he wants Jimmy. I have no idea why. I'm a bit more stuck on boys names though Logan and Jonathan are possible contenders though. Good thing I've still got a long time to decided!

Thank you! <3 We've had all our names picked out since we were dating, lol! Just been waiting on the babies to use them on! :) I love her name, though, Hayley Judith <3

Hana is pretty :) Our second girl name we have picked out (in case we have daughter number 2) is Hannah.


----------



## vietmamsie

We actually started talking names last night in depth and ended up in a big argument... it was all funny and we were laughing the whole time, but maybe we aren't on the same page after all! Oh dear, this is going to be a long 7 months!


----------



## markswife10

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## flapjack10

Markswife, Viet and mummy2o - so happy for you all!

Martha is now 2 months! It goes so quickly!

xxx


----------



## mummy2o

Thanks flapjack. Glad Martha is doing well. I can't believe she's 2 months already!

AFM I woke up bleeding this morning, so in another state of panic. I have spent half this pregnancy worrying about bleeding, either the fear of bleeding in first tri, or actual bleeding in second. Not sure which is worse to be honest. This is the 3rd time this week I've had some, the other two times were light and stopped after a couple of minutes and was after I went to the bathroom so thought I could be straining to much. This time I did nothing. No sex, OH is luck if he gets any tbh as I just don't feel like it, no poo's no nothing. So I phoned the midwife at 5am so just waiting for her to get back. My theory was if I phoned in before she got there she might, just might get back to me before she sees anyone. Again I'm not to worried and have just come to the conclusion I might just have one of those annoying pregnancies were you bleed through it, but it was rather worrying every time you see red/pink/brown blood. Was red this morning, but no major cramps.

How is everyone else?


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o said:


> Thanks flapjack. Glad Martha is doing well. I can't believe she's 2 months already!
> 
> AFM I woke up bleeding this morning, so in another state of panic. I have spent half this pregnancy worrying about bleeding, either the fear of bleeding in first tri, or actual bleeding in second. Not sure which is worse to be honest. This is the 3rd time this week I've had some, the other two times were light and stopped after a couple of minutes and was after I went to the bathroom so thought I could be straining to much. This time I did nothing. No sex, OH is luck if he gets any tbh as I just don't feel like it, no poo's no nothing. So I phoned the midwife at 5am so just waiting for her to get back. My theory was if I phoned in before she got there she might, just might get back to me before she sees anyone. Again I'm not to worried and have just come to the conclusion I might just have one of those annoying pregnancies were you bleed through it, but it was rather worrying every time you see red/pink/brown blood. Was red this morning, but no major cramps.
> 
> How is everyone else?

Oh my, so sorry you are having to deal with bleeding. This might be a stupid question, but are you sure it was vaginal bleeding? Maybe this is TMI, but..... I have already developed a small hemorrhoid from constipation and straining. When it acts up (a few times last week) I have some (mild) rectal bleeding which could have been easily mistaken for spotting. I totally freaked out the first time.


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks flapjack! I am so happy for you as well!

AFM, doing well! 10 week scan went well on Monday. Baby was flipping around and waving... i can't believe there is an actual live baby in there! I have been sick as a dog for the past few weeks, but have managed to keep most things down and get through the days despite nausea, lack of sleep (insomnia in the first tri, anyone??), and really bad headaches.


----------



## mummy2o

Yup. I know its pretty common, another woman in the March group has it a lot worse than me. I'm not to worried though. Phoned the midwife and got a scan first thing in the morning. They just want to check it out and make sure its nothing serious. Also read you can have bleeding with girls more than boys, so I might just be very unlucky! They don't last long though, 5 minutes max.

Poor you viet. Hopefully when you get to second tri, you'll be better. I personally don't have insomnia but a few people I talk to do. So happy you have a baby moving around! Makes everything your going through 100% better even if you feel terrible


----------



## EthAn2dsn

Baby dust to all of you ladies and let's see if we can create our own success stories of creating our rainbow babies before first AF after a mc xxxxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Mummy2o I had a lot of spotting, almost every day for the first trimester and bleeding even in 2nd trimester, it has calmed down now but I think some women just get it. :hugs:


----------



## markswife10

Thanks Flapjack! :) Can't believe your little girl is 2 months old already! 

Mummy2o, sorry you are dealing with bleeding :hugs: Hope it's nothing just annoying. I am always freaked out about the idea of bleeding but so far so good (knock on wood). I spotted pink a couple of times in the first tri, but chalked that down to the progesterone suppositories I was taking. I've been even more paranoid about the notion of bleeding since finding out I have placenta previa since it is a risk with that, hopefully it will have moved at my next scan though and won't be an issue. 

Viets, so happy for you that baby is doing well! <3 Keep on growing little one! 

AFM, baby girl is doing great :) I feel her a lot these days (she just kicked a second ago, haha), LOVE that feeling! Also seeing her move from the outside quite a bit, which is pretty neat :) 2 days from V-day, so excited about that! And 2 weeks from my shower!!!!


----------



## markswife10

Lots of baby dust :dust: :dust: :dust: to you ladies still trying and those just starting out after a MC! I hope all of your rainbows are on the way soon!!!! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

EthAn2dsn said:


> Baby dust to all of you ladies and let's see if we can create our own success stories of creating our rainbow babies before first AF after a mc xxxxx

Good luck. Hopefully you'll get pregnant again really quickly, but don't worry to much if it takes you a bit longer. Just relax and enjoy the ride.

AFM I think its something to do with 5am and having to pee as the same time today I was bleeding again. 2 more hours before I hopefully find out what is causing it. I think I'm a lot more nervous today than yesterday and so glad OH is coming with me. I told OH if we won the lottery I'd pay for an midwife to live with us who is trained in ultrasounds just so I could relax every time something went wrong!


----------



## mummy2o

Found out I have corrosion of the cervix so I'll be spotting on and off for the rest of my pregnancy. I'm glad its nothing serious. If it becomes more than spotting then I have to go and get checked out.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad you and baby are ok, at least u know what it is and can expect spotting so it won't be such a shock! Do. You have to take it easy or have any extra scans? Xx


----------



## markswife10

So glad it isn't anything serious Mummy2o!!!! At least now you know what the spotting is from and can keep from freaking out every time it happens <3


----------



## mummy2o

I am happy to know what the spotting is, as each time it happened I was in a state of panic as my miscarriage started with spotting and I didn't want it to happen again. They already are keeping a good eye on me as apparently I need a tailored care plan to suit my needs. I'm pretty amazed the NHS does do that, but I guess they want to keep everyone alive.

I also got to see my baby. It was having a nap, until it got poked then rolled over to get more comfy. I don't blame it honestly. But its measuring right on track for 14 weeks.

Can't believe you two are almost into the double digits and Viet is almost under 200! These babies will be here in no time!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Glad they are looking after you mummy2o

I know it's going so fast! Babies are nearly fully baked now!


----------



## vietmamsie

mummy2o said:


> Can't believe you two are almost into the double digits and Viet is almost under 200! These babies will be here in no time!

I honesty almost exploded with happiness when I read this. It is so crazy what a journey all of us have been on and now it seems to finally be coming to an end (or just a new beginning?) for ALL of us. You have been the most amazing friend through it all, I wish we could all get together IRL and get juice and talk about our babes! 

Oh my, I'm pretty much sobbing from happiness over here, pregnancy hormones anyone?

Mummy: so glad you have finally know what is going on with your bleeding and everything seems to be ok. Isn't it a relief to get to have ultrasounds and see that everything is alright in there?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awe Viets that's so so sweet! Ur going to make me cry! :cry: 

It is working out so nicely for us all :happydance:


----------



## markswife10

Eeek, I know it is flying by!!! SO crazy! Our babies will be here before you know it! 24 weeks, V-day for me today!!!! :yipee: 

Awww Viets, <3 <3


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats on V-day Markswife. What a wonderful achievement day to get to. Only 10 more weeks until mine!

Viet: Your so sweet. I would love that too. Since DS is so old compared to other mum's having babies none of my current mum friends are having babies as they are all done! I feel a bit isolated out in the real world! I'm sure that will change though.

And yes I love scans. I wouldn't over use them though and just follow what the midwife/consultant wants me to get. Although I'm debating a 4D scan. There is a place in Newport which is about an hours drive who does the gender for £55, in Bristol they are in the £100's. If not, just maybe get a late 4D scan around my birthday. Which is in November.


----------



## vietmamsie

So I basically Just now realized that maybe all the scans I have been getting haven't been very safe. Read a few articles online and think I need to call it a day after my 12 week. I am hoping that by them I will feel confidant that my body and baby knows what to do and I can skip the rest of these ultrasounds. I think I will be making an appointment with the hospitals midwife after the 12 week exam (they test and look for abnormalities and I guess if all looks well, they will give a a pretty low percent chance of risk). 

I really always intended this whole pregnancy thing to be better... 
I would eat so healthy and cook all my own meals (delivery has become my best friend)
I would be fit and do daily yoga (haven't done it since my BFP)
I would chart all my eats and get all my nutrients in (I have gone days without greens)
I would be 100% natural and organic (yeah right, its pretty much impossible)
I would have so much energy (I am so tired and SOOO sick still... actually getting worse)
I would be caffeine free (I am having two or three weak coffees a week)
I would fulfill all my wife duties (Bahaha, sex is the last thing from my mind)
I would be loving protein (as a soy free vegetarian this has been TOUGH. Trying to work on it though...)

Going to make a real effort on in the next few weeks to have a bit of a turn around and hopefully make myself proud. I know I haven't been AWEFUL, but I know I can do so much better especially when I compare what I eat now to what I have been eating the past year or so. We bought and oven last week which has already made getting vegetables in so much easier... I have actually be buying things pre-cut and just roasting them up right when I get home. Not too bad!


----------



## mummy2o

We get a 20 week scan also for abnormalities. I think the 12 week only checks for down's syndrome? It does vary from country to country, though. I actually spoke to my midwife about this, since I've already had 4 now. She said ultrasounds are fine as long as they aren't longer than half and hour, be she prefers 20 minutes and you don't have more than 1 a week. I guess this made sense as people with twins get scanned fortnightly or weekly depending on what type they are, and if there was much wrong with them we would have no healthy twins. Just my thoughts Viets, but I can also understand your concerns. So right now I'm sure nothing is wrong with our healthy babies!

OH is lucky if he gets sex one a fortnight! Even in 2nd trimester I don't want sex. Although I physically feel better I just don't want it. I have also been told I will spot after we have sex, so I guess I have some fear issues as I hate spotting even if I know whats wrong. I'm still as worried even though I know why! My solution which he seems happy with, just give him a hand helping him out. He then makes me a cup of tea, so to me it seems a good deal!

I love pre-cut veggies. So much effort is saved. I'm getting pretty bad backache if I stand up to much, so if I have to prepare dinner and cut veg OH nearly always has to finish it off! I think my boobs have grown bigger and not use to the extra weight causing the back ache as they were pretty big before I started. Since the m/s went I have been eating more healthy, but there is a day or two where I just pig out as I just can't get full!


----------



## vietmamsie

Glad to hear your midwife said that. All of mine have been under 10 minutes, and only one every other week. I told one of my friends my new 'over ultra-sounding' fears and she assured me it was fine. We can't all be perfect. And maybe the very slight risk from the ultrasounds is worth it compared to the stress I would have between scans that were several weeks apart.

Hoping to get better food in once the m/s passes. It is honestly getting worse as the days go on. I thought at some point i would just get used to is, but each day it is more intense and impossible to ignore. At least I know it is a good sign!


----------



## mummy2o

How is everyone doing? Not pregnancy related but funny thing happened whilst driving back from school with DS. There was a cow in the road. Just one running down the hill. A lady the other side of the road called the police. The cow went on the path so we could pass but I've been in and out of the village for 12 years and have never seen a cow on the road (minus when they change fields)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lol thanks for our cow story mummy2o! I have seen a cow on the road before that has escaped from a field, bit scary actually!

Viets how did your 12 week scan go?

Time is flying by now!!


----------



## markswife10

LOL funny story Mummy!!!

I'm doing good, 3rd trimester TOMORROW!!! Feeling it with all this heat too, my fingers swell, my feet swell (some of my normal shoes are now tight), and my face too (puffy eyes, etc.), it is no fun but I think the heat has something to do with it. I can't wait for it to get cooler! One trimester to go and she will be here!!! :)


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats markswife. I get swollen feet sometimes in the evening. I never got it last time and it can get pretty painful to walk on :( Generally though everything is fine. Just under 3 weeks to find out what we're having, still worry that something will go terribly wrong between now and then, but baby is moving a lot more today compared to nothing all last week, I think thats why I was worried as I had no flutters after having a little one most evenings, but these today are getting a lot stronger!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm just had my scan and it is indeed a girl. So I was right, woot. I have another scan next week as she was laying funny and they couldn't do her whole spine. DS is on half term, so I might take him with us to see his baby sister, but in two minds as one according on his mood he can be the best well behaved child or the one screaming the place down. On the upside he's been in and out of hospital all his life so he's pretty use to them.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats mummy2o on your little girl!! Xx


----------



## markswife10

Congrats on the baby girl Mummy2o!!! Exciting!!! 

AFM, for you ladies who didn't know, Hayley Judith was born on October 9 at 9:02pm at 27 and a half weeks and weighed 1lb 6oz due to severe preeclampsia. She is in the NICU and is thriving! She is 2 weeks old and on basically no support (except for some oxygen just for a "boost", she's breathing room air, and the incubator to keep her warm and the feeding tube until she can drink from a bottle). She is doing GREAT :) And is absolutely beautiful <3


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Markswife. I'm sorry you had to delivery early (just read your journal for the first time) and that it came out of the blue. However, I'm so glad you got a happy ending and that she is doing great now. I have to say she is a little cutie pie :)


----------



## markswife10

Thank you Mummy <3 She is such a baby doll and we love her SO much :) Can't wait until she's old enough to bring home!


----------



## vietmamsie

Wow! SO much exciting news!

Mummy: so Glad you got your wish! Very exciting to be getting your girl!

Markswife: Wow, I had no idea you went into labor early, thanks for letting us know. It sounds like she is doing great... I hope you get to take her home soon!

AFM, We have decided to wait on the gender, and have it be a surprise at the end. We have been so busy... moved to a bigger apartment over the weekend, fights with insurance company that doesn't want to cover our birth, working a lot, my moms visit, a holiday to the north, Wheww! Can't wait for everything to just slow down for a bit! 

The plan is to start getting into Baby Mode once our house is all unpacked and sorted. There is so much to prepare for!!!


----------



## mummy2o

I think waiting is nice. Do you have a gut instinct? I know what you mean about slowing down. We're getting ready for Christmas in a few weeks as someone thought it was going to be a brilliant idea to move around Christmas so I want to make sure that's all done with. Then I can take OH's family presents under his dad's tree and mine under my mum's so they won't get lost in the move. I seem to also have a string of family engagements lately. People getting married or reaching 50 and so on. Only positive is I get to see my cousin and we exchange notes. She's having a boy so I'm happy we won't fight over names!


----------



## markswife10

Glad everything is going well with you and baby Viets! <3 I could never have waited to find out the gender, lol, I am not patient enough for that! lol! 

I didn't go into labor (I'm actually pretty sure I will never really know what it is like to go into labor because they had to cut my uterus vertically which means all future kids have to be born at 36 weeks via C-section), I got very severe preeclampsia and had to be delivered to save both mine and Hayley's lives. My blood pressure was out of control (at one point it was 210/130, VERY scary, and I have never had high blood pressure in all my life) and Hayley's heart rate was dropping and the placenta was not giving her the nutrients it should have been (which is why she was so small at birth, she was only measuring 23 weeks when she was really 27 weeks 4 days). So, an emergency C-section it was. I'm just glad that Hayley is doing well and that she's going to be just fine. :)


----------



## vietmamsie

Mummy: I am so glad I already moved! It was only one week ago, but with the growth spurt my belly seems to be on, the fatigue I feel and the busyness of the holidays coming up, I don't think I could do it again! Good luck, and just try to stay organized!

Markswife: Sorry I said labor, after writing that i ready your whole birth story in your journal - pretty scary stuff. I am so happy you and your little one are doing so well! I have tried to just keep away from all the scary things that can happen, as I know they are pretty rare, however, realizing that you got preeclampsia (one of the gals in our little thread) makes it seem a little more real. Time to brush up on the signs and symptoms so I can get prepared!

At my last appointment, I was told that I am at risk for pre-term labor. My hospital can only support infants born 30 weeks or later. There is a public hospital that can accommodate 28 weeks or later in the city, but just knowing that my babies 'V-Day' is at 28 weeks, not 24 weeks makes it all the more scary. Luckily they have me on medication that should help to keep that baby safe and snug in there!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hello! Any news ladies? 

Markswife - how is the little lady doing? When do you get to take her home?

Hope all is well! Thought I would share our 4D scan picture from yesterday, any guesses on gender?
  



Attached Files:







21.5 weeks 4D.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## mummy2o

Lovely scan Viet! I always thought you were going to have a boy truthfully. I'm not sure how right I am, but for all the guesses I've had, I've been wrong once, so that has to be pretty good going. You'll have to tell us what you do have when you give birth.

As for me, I'm 5 days away from double digits and I'm getting pretty excited. I still haven't brought any baby stuff as we're moving in the new year so I need to wait and just chuck it all in her room. After my scan I went off the name Hana, so at a loss what to call her now, although Kaori is stuck in my head. I also appear to have a Japanese name theme going on for this baby and I have no idea why.

My other issues are around DS's school. Basically, DS is in his current school until the end of the school year as the new school we want him to go to is a special needs language school which won't accept you until year 3. Which is fine and everyone is behind us on that. However, his current school first made him go home 10 minutes early at the end of each day as his TA goes home at 2.30, so he shares someone else's for the last 30 minutes before being picked up. Last year he just stayed for the story and sat on the car mat like he was told to do and got up to go to the toilet. This year he has a new teacher and I don't think she wants/knows how to address his needs. He's not a bad boy and only has had 5 meltdowns at the school and normal defused when you give him a distraction which he thinks is good. So I don't think that is the problem. Anyway his school does PA on tuesday afternoon and the whole school has it at the same time. So the TA's all look after the children. So we've been asked if we can pull him out tuesday afternoon and take him swimming or something similar so they can use his TA for other things, but as a bonus she will stay with him until 3 all other days. In my mind this doesn't seem very fair as he has P.E. and he loves his P.E. teacher and she is really good with him. We meet her a lot at the stables for his riding lesson and last week she let him fed her horses. She does above and beyond to help include him in things and if I could afford to, I'd hire her as his personal tutor! So we're at a loss what to do really. Sorry for a rant, but sometimes better out than in!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thanks, everyone has said boy so far! We are excited to find out for sure when we meet this little one in a few months!

I am in a similar situation with the baby stuff. I have actually bought a lot of things, but everything has been via online shopping and my mom is holding on to all of it in the states. She will be sending few packages of things I need in the early weeks in the new year and will be bringing the rest in May when she comes. Its really weird having next to nothing here to actually hold and wash and fold. I can't wait to get all my stuff! 

As for the school situation... Sounds frustrating! Hope you can get it all sorted out soon!


----------



## mummy2o

Hi ladies,

Hope you had a good holiday. I'm craving salmon at 7.30 in the morning which is fun as I have none. How's the pregnancies going? Markswife how's hayley doing? Bet she's getting pretty big now!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Craving salmon :sick:

Funny cravings! I still get sick every now and then 

Mummy2o your really pregnant now! 

I am so ready for my little boy to come out now!


----------



## mummy2o

It really has gone fast at times, then at others its dragging. I'm getting to the point I'm getting fed up being pregnant, but then I'm really impatient too. I promised to take DS to the toy shopping today, no idea what made me suggest that as he likes to run and I'm getting more and more restricted to waddling. I was even walking to the kitchen the other day and I said to myself 'damn I'm walking like a pregnant person!'

On the plus side Emmy not long to go. Only 2 weeks! Max is 4. I keep telling myself, only 13 more weeks max, especially since she has a habit of kicking my ribs and they hurt lately :(


----------



## xxemmyxx

Oh I am in full waddle walk, sometimes I can barely waddle, it feels like he is so low and I have a lot of pelvic pain. Luckily I have always carried him low so not had any kicks in the ribs! 

That's what I keep telling myself, only 4 weeks max and as of tomorrow it will be January, the month I am definitely having my baby! 

I know it seems like time is dragging but look how much time has passed already! It's crazy to think I have been doing this since may! 

13 weeks will go in no time :hugs: good luck toy shopping xx


----------



## vietmamsie

Happy Holidays!

Hope you all are doing well! We just got back from traveling in Malaysia... so nice to have been hiking and swimming and getting some color... the only thing my belly had been missing was a TAN! Feeling good!

Emmy, you're so close! 

Mummy - 13 weeks will fly by! I have a feeling we will all be wishing this time back in a few months time!

Attached is a pic from NYE - Last sunset of 2013!!!
 



Attached Files:







Pangkorpreggo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## xxemmyxx

That's an impressive bump Viets! U look super cute!


----------



## vietmamsie

Thank you! Yeah, I Have been pretty much full on since about 14 weeks, the belly is big and just when I think it can't get any bigger, it does! Have my glucose test tomorrow. Not looking forward to fasting or taking three blood tests.. any one else scared of needles?


----------



## xxemmyxx

I used to hate having blood taken as they always found it hard to get it out! But now I'm pregnant it comes out so easily! And I have had so many blood tests now I'm used to it. You will be fine xx


----------



## mummy2o

Viet your bump looks amazing. I'm glad you had a good time on your holiday. Also congrats on getting under 100 days! As for the needles, I have trouble giving blood. I can end up like a human pin cushion at times. When I had my GTT I had such a bruised arm afterwards. It didn't hurt, but it was black. Then two days later I had a whooping cough injection, then a week after my GTT I had my blood tested for iron. They had to use the arm which was still hurting from my whooping cough and the GTT one was still black at this point. Anyway all healed now.

Emmy only a week to go. I hope you don't have to wait much longer.

Your probably right about wanting to be pregnant again after the baby is here. But I do want her out, just so my ribs can have a rest from being a punching bag. It seems to be her favourite place lately. I'm also looking forward to having more energy for DS. I know he's happiest when playing on his computer so probably doesn't care if he doesn't go out as much. Even if its a simple thing like going for a walk in the monsoon like weather it is having here right now, just seems like such a chore. I got no one to blame but myself really, due to being told no exercise early on so I've gotten really unfit.


----------



## vietmamsie

Getting pregnant again... the thought already scares me! While this has been a relatively low key pregnant, there have been some ups and downs. As I realize just how much more I will grow before this little one is ready to come out, I get nervous! I feel like this has been such a wonderful road and so much fun, but I am starting to think that once is enough!

But who knows, I have a suspicion that in a few years, once all the pain has been forgotten, I will be dying to do it all over again!


----------



## vietmamsie

Hey ladies - wanted to share the news that Lucy arrived on Saturday. She is healthy and beautiful and we are so in love! Totally worth the wait! She came into this world via c-section after 2 failed inductions and some late pregnancy complications.

Looks like I am the last one from this thread to finally have my baby!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yay! Congrats Viets! Hope your enjoying your new little bundle! Can we have a pic?

Happy endings for everyone! :cloud9:


----------



## vietmamsie

thank you!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0190.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## xxemmyxx

Awww welcome to the world Lucy! :flower:


----------



## kerri28

Well I ovulated at the exact 4 week mark of losing Hannah.. I told the doctor on the phone as we haven't ha our follow up yet and he didn't say anything about anything so I felt conflicted .. Dh felt conflicted too. But we Dtd the next day just incase it was a sign we were meant to get our rainbow baby immediatly. It's not super common to lose a baby at 26 weeks and ovulate on the 1 month mark of her loss so who knows... We see all the doctors, OB and high risk group this week.. Do I just tell them straight up like hey listen I ovulated we tried.. How risky was that of us? .. I just feel so empty :-(


----------



## xxemmyxx

This is a bit of an old thread so I am going to reply but don't feel sad if you don't get much of a response. I am so so sorry to hear of your loss. 26 weeks is so late in pregnancy, it's awful! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

As you can see most of us on here have had early losses so my advice might not be great. After early losses its normal to ovulate 4 weeks after, I think it's rare to ovulate that soon after giving birth ( I presume you had to labour and give birth with your Hannah?) but then I was doing some research into contraception after birth for myself and saw countless stories of women getting pregnant again before they even got a period and some as soon as 30 days after giving birth! So it must be possible! 

Your worried about the risks, only a doctor can give you good advice with that but from what I understand the risks are more mental than physical. Obviously your loss is really fresh and being pregnant again can bring back memories and feelings that are hard to go through again. But in my opinion whatever happens being pregnant again is going to be a worrying time for you. But I know how you feel being empty that's why I wanted to start trying straight away. 

The physical side of things, I think doctors suggest waiting till you get a period again so they can date the pregnancy and are happy that your cycles have returned and there are no complications. If you have ovulated again then that's a good sign your body is ready again. I'm a big believer that our bodies will only allow us to do what's right and I would have done the same as u. And finally, your body is yours, if you felt it was right to try again then only you can make the decision.

Maybe there is better advice in second or third trimester losses or new natal loss forums?? But I am always on here to lend an ear xx

Good luck Hun xx


----------



## kerri28

Thank you for replying... I haven't gotten much response at in the secon trimester loss forums and such others. They seem to be more about the loss than trying again. Mentally I was worried through the whole pregnancy with Hannah and I know I will with the next but I will be in the care of the high risk group here at Yale which has some of the top doctors in the world caring for us. I think with the extra care maybe my mind will be at more ease. I'm already feeling so cautious.. I lifted a heavy box today an worried what if the egg is implanting!?!? Or maybe it's just left over worries.... Congrats on your rainbow baby. I really hope I can share good news in the near future.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lifting a box won't affect anything, our bodies are made of tougher stuff than that! Try to relax. 

How do you know you ovulated? Opk's? Or temps? 

I'm glad you will get extra care next time, that will ease your mind. Even though they couldn't change the outcome sometimes just talking and having a doctor reassure you is what you need. Xx


----------



## kerri28

I get a very precise pain when ovulating. It's like something is going to burst! I'm lucky to get the pain as it's what's always helped us conceive. When we were tryin to get preg last time the OPKS matched perfectly with the pain. My doctor said not everyone gets the pain but it's normal to have it. It's some weird German word for it I forget. I spotted light pink last night. Now my minds racing... I spotted a few days after ovulating with Hannah. Then again, I've spotted long before many AFs too :-/


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah I know about the pain. But just be aware that our bodies do weird things after birth. I had all kinds of weird pains. Just saying because you can get yuor hopes up when you want it so bad. 

So when will you be testing? I hope you get yor BFP xx


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Viet. should of posted on Emmy's journal. I'm keeping track of that :) Glad she came out safely though. I know sections aren't great.

Kerri28: I'm so sorry for you loss, but like Emmy said we've all had our babies now. I will however recommend https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/1826559-may-we-all-blessed-baby-may-2013-beyond-124-testers-65-bfps-so-far.html Hopeful lost her baby at 28 weeks, but is very supportive of everyone be it TTC or pregnant. Plus all the girls are great there.


----------



## markswife10

I know this is very late, but congrats Viets!!! She is absolutely gorgeous <3


----------



## vietmamsie

Thank you! We love our little gir! Couldn't be happier theses days! 

How is Hayley doing? Hope all is well!


----------



## markswife10

You're welcome <3 She is just precious <3 There is certainly nothing like being a mommy to a precious little one :) Nothing like it in the world! 

I see you ventured over to my pregnancy/mommy journal :) But thanks for asking! She is doing fantastic and I LOVE being her mommy <3


----------

